# Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  / Tropmi Payment GmbH



## zeitwand (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich war dumm genug mich bei "www. top-of-software.de" anzumelden :wall: und habe nun Rechnungen und ggf. demnächst Mahnungen am Hals und wer weiß was sonst noch kommt. Zwar weiß ich das man am besten gar nicht reagieren sollte bis ich ein Schreiben vom Gericht erhalte, welchem ich widersprechen sollte.

Alles schlecht und gut, aber nun das prekäre: Ich bin seit 1,5 Jahren privatinsolvent. Und darf mir nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen somit.
Nun ist ja klar das ich nicht mit Absicht einen vertrag mit o. g. Firma abgeschlossen habe, aber er ist nunmal leider zu Stande gekommen.

Wie gehe ich nun am besten vor? 

Falls das Thema doch schon vorhanden sein sollte nehmt mir die Eröffnung dieses themas nicht übel, ich konnte nichts finden.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



zeitwand schrieb:


> Wie gehe ich nun am besten vor?
> 
> Falls das Thema doch schon vorhanden sein sollte nehmt mir die Eröffnung dieses themas nicht übel, ich konnte nichts finden.


Die Seite ist uns schon bekannt. Sie unterscheidet sich in nichts von allen anderen 
Nutzlosseiten und  ihren Methoden. 
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter 
Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Eigentlich ist es unnötig, überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Unternehmen" anzufangen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Diejenigen, die nicht reagieren und nicht zahlen, können ihr Geld behalten. Nach ca. 5-10 Briefen mit fürchterlich klingendem Mahn- und Droh-Kasperletheater schläft das immer von selbst sang- und klanglos einfach ein.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Mario345 (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls ein Opfer der Seite Top of Software. Habe heute per Email eine Rechnung i.H.v. 96,00 Euro bekommen. Leider haben die auch noch meine komplette Adresse.

Also verstehe ich das richtig. Sollte man alle folgenden Emails und Schreiben einfach ignorieren und gar nichts tun?

Wie hoch stehen die Chance wirklich vor Gericht gezerrt zu werden? 

mfg

Mario


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Mario345 schrieb:


> Wie hoch stehen die Chance wirklich vor Gericht gezerrt zu werden?


Im Lotto  den Jackpot zu knacken ist wahrscheinlicher, wobei der Ausgang auch 
klar wäre. 1:0 gegen die Nutzlosbranche


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Mario345 schrieb:


> Wie hoch stehen die Chance wirklich vor Gericht gezerrt zu werden?


Das Risiko, vor Gericht gezerrt zu werden, dürfte bei 0 % liegen. Die Chance, sein Geld behalten zu können, liegt bei 100 %....


----------



## Mario345 (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

So habe mich jetzt kurz in die Materie eingelesen. 



Genaueres zu meinem Fall. Ich wollte auf der Seite Kino.to einen Film ansehen. Als ich versuchen wollte den Film abzuspielen, kam die Meldung, dass ich erst einen DIV-X Player installieren soll. Danach klickte ich auf diesen DIVx-Player Button und kam auf die Seite von Top-of-Software.de., danach habe meine Daten angegeben, leider habe ich folgende Meldung wohl überlesen.



> *[Folgende [noparse]Inhalte [/noparse]erhalten Sie im Memberbereich*[/B][/B]
> *Durch Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden und zum Download" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre. *


 


Wie verhält es sich nun? Muss ich jetzt zahlen. Soweit ich gelesen habe, muss man diesen Betrag nicht zahlen, wenn auf der Seite nicht eindeutig zu ersehen ist, das dieser Dienst Geld kostet. Nun bin ich wohl ziemlich gelackmeiert oder? Muss ich also zahlen?


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Mario345 schrieb:


> leider habe ich folgende Meldung wohl überlesen.?


Glaube  ich kaum, dass es so abgelaufen ist: >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

PS: Warum versuchst  du mit aller Gewalt dich selbst zur Zahlung zu bewegen?
Ob du  zahlst oder nicht, liegt ganz allein bei dir. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt. 
Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld  behalten.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Man "arbeitet" auch mit Spam

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=252956#post252956


----------



## murat06 (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo erstmal gemeinsam also ich habe auch ein Mail bekommen von top-of -sofware mit 8€ mon, jährlich 96€ zu zahlen allerdings wollte ich nur google earth runterladen was normalerweiße nichts kostet und jetzt wollen die geld von mir also wenn ich richtig verstanden habe soll ich die ganzen anschreiben von denen ignorieren Danke im voraus bye
murat


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



murat06 schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig verstanden habe soll ich die ganzen anschreiben von denen ignorieren


Wer nicht anwortet, hat die Chance weniger Mahnmüll zu bekommen. Sonst passiert nichts.


----------



## Math (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Jetzt ist meine Freundin da auch drauf reingefallen und will wissen, was da zu machen ist.
Ich hab mir die Seite jetzt auch angeguckt und auch nochmal, nachdem ich Cookies gelöscht und ne neue IP besorgt hatte und dennoch steht da der Hinweis auf die Gebühren. Auch wird auf die Widerrufsbelehrung verwiesen. Man soll auch per Fax oder Email Widerrufen können - auch wenn es keine Emailadresse bei denen gibt, dafür wird aber auf die Supportseite kontakt-anfrage.de verwiesen.
Ob die Widerrufsbelehrung jetzt gültig ist, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Und ich erwarte auch nicht wirklich, dass die Widerrufe über die Support-Seite entgegennehmen.
Das was meiner Layenmeinung nach gegen die Seite spricht ist, dass die Kosten nur unter der Überschrift "Folgende Inhalte erhalten Sie im Memberbereich" stehen.
Wäre es nicht vielleicht doch sicherer, gerade ein Einschreiben mit dem Widerruf zu versenden?

Gruß,
Mathias


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Math schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht vielleicht doch sicherer, gerade ein Einschreiben mit dem Widerruf zu versenden?



Ebenso gut kannst Du auch ein Einschreiben an die nächstgelegene Parkuhr richten. Was für eine Sicherheit bringt Dir das? Du hast Deine Meinung kundgetan. Nun gut. Die interessiert die Klabautermänner eh nicht, die mahnen, drohen und pupsen sowieso weiter. Vor Gericht gehen die Lumpensammler aber nicht, das haben die in mehreren Jahren nicht gemacht und werden sie auch künftig nicht. Also: deren Rechtsmeinung, dass Du zahlen müsstest, muss Dich dann eigentlich genauso wenig interessieren.

Wenn Du dem Artikel hier nicht glaubst, dann glaubst Du ja vielleicht dem hier:
Nutzlos-Abzocke - schreibseln oder nicht - Antispam Wiki

Oder der VZ Bayern:
Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009 - ZDF.de


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Alex76 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen mein erster Beitrag hier 
Mir ist das selbe passiert.
Hatte heute eine E-Mail im Postfach von dieser Firma Antassia.
Was mich erstaunt, das diese Firma mir bereits bei der Rechnung droht.....
z.B Wenn Sie den oben genannten Betrag nicht innerhalb der Frist überweisen, entstehen Ihnen zusätzliche Mahnkosten.
Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums xx.xx.xxx falsche Angaben gemacht haben,
liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor.
Aber hallo.............?
:-?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das ist das übliche Drohgepupse von Abzockern. Das mit der Strafanzeige ist ebensolcher Blödsinn. Wer sich da mit falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot zu nutzen. Kein Vorsatz - kein Betrug. Es gibt auch solche Anzeigen nie.


----------



## Alex76 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Danke Antiscammer für deine prompte Antwort, werde euch auf dem laufenden halten was weiter geht :-D
Wünsche einen schönen Abend, viele Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Navin (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

bin auch in die Falle von "Top of Software" getappt. Finde es auch komisch, dass ich den Kostenhinweis übersehen habe, aber kann durchaus sein. Zum Glück habe ich mich mit falschen Daten angemeldet :tongue: und werde wohl kaum richtige Post von denen zu erwarten haben (außgenommen elektronische Post). Ich werde auf die emails nicht weiter reagieren, wie es hier empfohlen wird.


----------



## Rotmuckel31 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo mir ist das selbe passiert ich soll auf einer Seite einen Link Aktieviert haben und somit ein Abo Jahresvertrag Bestellt haben undd habe eine Rechnung über 96.-EURO erhalten ich habe den Geschrieben das ich davon nichts weiss und sie sollen mir den Beweis zukommen lassen gleichzeitig haben sie mit einem Anwalt gedroht,ich zahle nichts und werde im Notfall selber einen Anwalr Beauftragen vieleicht kommen noch mehr geschädigte so das man eine Sammelklage einreichen kann.
Viele Grüße
S.Staude


----------



## dreary (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo ihr !

Habe heute auch so eine Mail bekommen. Bin noch Azubi und 96 Euro sind für mich wirklich viel, außerdem habe ich ehrlich gesagt richtig Angst, dass mir doch irgendwas "passieren" könnte wenn ich nicht zahle.

Auf der Seite der Verbraucherzentrale hab ich folgendes gefunden:

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenWasTun.htm


Ich habe mir überlegt Ihnen folgendes per Mail zu schicken : _ „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“

_Jetzt habe ich aber schon so oft gelesen, das man überhaupt nicht reagieren soll und bin ganz durcheinander. Wie gesagt, bei mir hat "Top of Software" es geschafft sein Opfer einzuschüchtern. 

Hoffentlich hält mein Vorredner Wort und berichtet wenn es etwas Neues gibt.


Grüße
dreary


----------



## Navin (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

@ dreary

So einen Widerruf zu schreiben, hatte ich auch schon vor. Aber da sie meine richtige Adresse nicht haben, spare ich mir das. Sie müssten ja hunderte von Leuten vors Gericht zerren.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



dreary schrieb:


> Ich habe mir überlegt Ihnen folgendes per Mail zu schicken :


Laß das lieber und lies  dir das hier durch. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> * Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*



( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


----------



## gido2010 (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen, 

ja, auch ich habe das große Los gezogen und heute eine Rechnung von den bekommen... Ich werde das auf keinen Fall bezahlen, auch wenn ich meine Postadresse angegeben habe, tja Pech. jetzt wird wohl der Kasten vollgemüllt.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Bringt es etwas, wie auf der Verbraucherzentrale HH beschrieben eine Beschwerde an die Commerzbank zu schicken? Hat jmd. schon Erfahrungen?

Vielen dank für eine Rückantwort :-D


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



gido2010 schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage:
> Bringt es etwas, wie auf der Verbraucherzentrale HH beschrieben eine Beschwerde an die Commerzbank zu schicken? Hat jmd. schon Erfahrungen?


Nur über Beschwerden erhalten die Banken Kenntnis von den Abzockerkonten.
Alle bisherigen erfolgreichen Sperrungen gehen auf solche Beschwerden zurück.
Je mehr sich beschweren desto besser .

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofalleHandwerklegen.htm


----------



## gido2010 (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Nur über Beschwerden erhalten die Banken Kenntnis von den Abzockerkonten.
> Alle bisherigen erfolgreichen Sperrungen gehen auf solche Beschwerden zurück.
> Je mehr sich beschweren desto besser .
> 
> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


 

Vielen Dank für die Rückantwort. Werde dann gleich morgen die Beschwerde versenden mit den Kontaktdaten der [......]...

schönen Abend noch...


----------



## dreary (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Also ich hab der Commerzbank jetzt geschrieben, um überhaupt irgendwas zu unternehmen. Fühl mich gleich viel besser :roll:

Und zwar habe ich denen folgendes geschickt:



> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto
> 
> ...


 
Eine mail an dier Commerzbank kann man hier schreiben :
https://www.commerzbanking.de/P-Por.../dialog/e_mail/serviceseite_dialog_e-mail.htm


----------



## PhilippK. (16 Januar 2010)

*top-of-software.de*

Guten Tag, 
Mein Name ist Philipp und ich hab ein Problem.
Ich komme aus Südtirol(Italien). vor einer Stunde wollte ich bei kino.to einen Film anschauen, und wurde auf die Seite: top-of-software.de weitergeleitet, wo ich wahrscheinlich weil ich unaufmerksam war und frisch den Film anschauen wollte hab ich mich angemeldet... die folgende Bestätigungs E-mail hab ich auch noch aktiviert.
Jetzt les ich von Bezahlung von 96 € pro Jahr oder so, hab auch gleich mit Hilfe des Kontakt Formulars denen geschrieben dass ich das Profil löschen will (Widerrufsrecht dauert ja 2 Wochen wie da steht).
Da Samstag ist werden die das wohl nicht vor Montag bearbeiten, also wollt ich hier fragen ob ich mich beruhigen kann und gemütlich den Film anschauen kann oder ob ich mir Sorgen machen muss .
Zudem hab ich bei den Daten Überall die Falschen angegeben von einer nahegelegenen Österreichischen Stadt, Straße stimmt 100%ig nicht, auch der Name nicht.
Könntet ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Informationen dazu geben?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Fel!x (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

also ich habe in etwa das gleiche Problem, allerdings hab ich, da ich nicht meine Daten angeben wollte, einfach irgendwelche imaginären Daten eingegeben und wollte fragen, ob die mir daraus nen Strick drehen könnten?
Hab auch  E-Mail mit Rechnung i.H.v. 96 €....
Danke schon mal.

Grüße


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Drohgeblähe in e-Mails kann im Spamfilter entsorgt werden. Wer nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Fel!x schrieb:


> und wollte fragen, ob die mir daraus nen Strick drehen könnten?


Welchen Strick? Nicht mal so dick wie ein Spinnenfaden...


----------



## Fel!x (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

danke, das beruhigt mich schon mal.

also einfach nicht antworten und warten, bis die aufhören zu nerven?


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Noch nie  hat jemand zahlen müssen, der salopp gesagt, einfach die Klappe  gehalten hat.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Schweigen ist Gold. Das stimmt nicht immer, aber hier ganz sicher.


----------



## PhilippK. (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ah, danke dass ihr mich in diesen Betrag verschoben habt. Das beruhigt ungemein was ich da lese. Noch ne Frage, machen die sich die Mühe über die IP meine richtige Adresse herauszubekommen um Mahnungen per Post zu schicken oder machen die das über E-mail?
Danke euch,
Philipp


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



PhilippK. schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage, machen die sich die Mühe über die IP meine richtige Adresse herauszubekommen


Nein weil sie sie nicht kriegen ( nicht jeder Hanswurst bekommt solche Auskünfte)  
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
und  selbst wenn sie sie bekämen, der Unterschied wäre nur statt Emailmüll Papiermüll.


----------



## PhilippK. (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ok, super.
Vielen Dank


----------



## clara (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ja, auch mich hat es erwischt. Leider war ich so eingeschüchtert und schockiert, daß ich blöderweise bezahlthabe. (bei opendownload) und gleich eine Kündigung dazu. Die haben aber gesagt daß der "Vertrag für 2 Jahre gilt. Muß ich nun für das 2. Jahr bezahlen oder soll ich ignorieren?:cry:


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



clara schrieb:


> und gleich eine Kündigung dazu.


"Kündigung" ist nicht gut, wenn schon Widerspruch. Hast du das schriftlich gemacht?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


clara schrieb:


> Die haben aber gesagt daß der "Vertrag für 2 Jahre gilt. Muß ich nun für das 2. Jahr bezahlen oder soll ich ignorieren?:cry:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## panumi (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo und Guten Abend
Nun bin ich da wohl auch drauf reingefallen,
und habe von denen so eine Mail bekommen.
Auch wenns schon paar mal geschrieben wurde,
muss ich da echt nicht antworten?
Weil die habens doch geschafft, mich einzuschüchtern..
weils ja um Geld geht, drohungen, pupsi da und hier..

Hat das von euch schon jmd länger hinter sich,
und wie ists verlaufen? schreiben die euch noch?

Bitte nochmals um antowrt was ich da tun muss,
einfach nicht antworten ist das beste? ignorieren und iiiirgendwann hören die selbst auf zu schreiben, weil sie merken ich reagiere einfach nicht?
weil ich mache mir da schon sorgen,
mhkay ich bin weiblich, haha, dann sowieso 

vielen lieben dank,
und gute nacht....

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 01:26:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 01:24:17 ----------

PS: Ja und wie ist das, die schreiben wegen meiner IP?
Habe mir den einen Link da oben durchgelesen, aber verstehe ich nicht..
bin zu doof, hehe, sorry..


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das sagt die Regierung: BMJ | Kostenfallen im Internet


> *5. Was tun, wenn man in eine Kostenfalle geraten ist?
> 
> * In jedem Fall gilt: Nicht zahlen!*


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



panumi schrieb:


> Bitte nochmals um antowrt was ich da tun muss,
> einfach nicht antworten ist das beste? ignorieren und iiiirgendwann hören die selbst auf zu schreiben, weil sie merken ich reagiere einfach nicht?
> weil ich mache mir da schon sorgen,
> mhkay ich bin weiblich, haha, dann sowieso



Gegen Sorgen hilft eine gute Tasse Tee mit Rum. Vor allem dann, wenn die Sorgen völlig unbegründet sind.

Wenn nebenan hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann hat der 


keinen Anspruch auf ein Leberwurstbrötchen,
auch keinen Anspruch auf ein Brathähnchen jeden Sonntag,
auch keinen Anspruch auf einen Respektabstand von 1 km,
auch keinen Unterlassungsanspruch gegen das Vorbeilaufen an "seinem" Zaun,
auch keinen Anspruch auf eine Rechtfertigung, weshalb er das alles nicht kriegt.

Diese Masche mit den Softwaredownload-Lumpensammlereien gibt es jetzt seit Jahren. Wenn es bei diesem Anbieter jemals etwas anderes gegeben hätte wie Mahngeblähe, dann wüssten wir das längst.
Im Gegenteil: wenn es hart auf hart kommt, kuschen die. So wie jeder Straßenköter.
Opfer wehrte sich: Opendownload.de gibt auf: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Tschigl (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bin Schweizer und habe das Selbe Problem mit opendownload, was konntest du machen bitte Helft mir ich weis nicht mehr weiter ich soll 183 EUR Bezahlen für das 2 Jahr. Habe leider leztes Jahr ich gebe zu aus Angst 96 EUR bezahlt
was kann ich machen zur Polizei?
Gruss Tschigl


----------



## webwatcher (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Tschigl schrieb:


> ich soll 183 EUR Bezahlen für das 2 Jahr. Habe leider leztes Jahr ich gebe zu aus Angst 96 EUR bezahlt


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



Tschigl schrieb:


> was kann ich machen zur Polizei?


Die hilft dabei nicht. Aussitzen ist die Parole.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



			
				Tschigl schrieb:
			
		

> Bin Schweizer und habe das Selbe Problem


Noch nie musste ein Schweizer wegen eines deutschen Nutzlos-Abzockers vor Gericht. Die müssten Dich schon in der Schweiz verklagen (es gilt Schweizer Recht, auch wenn die Spacken was anderes behaupten sollten). Die haben schon vor deutschen Gerichten Ohrfeigen gekriegt - in die Schweiz trauen sie sich erst gar nicht vor ein Gericht. Da werden ihnen die Ohren mit dem Alphorn durchgeblasen. 

Setz Dich auf die nächste Bergterasse, trink einen schönen Schümli-Kaffee, und genieß das Leben.


----------



## Tschigl (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich Danke Euch allen Ihr habt mir geholfen wieder klar zu Denken,
beste Grüsse an Alle Herzlich willkomen in den Alpen


----------



## murat06 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo erst mal also die erste mahnung von top of software ist angekommen allerdings haben die 3€ mahngebühren noch berechnet so damit wären wir bei 99€was ich zahlen sollte nach dennen ihre aussage ich warte ab und beachte die ganzen mails nicht ich überleg mir schon die ganze zeit wie mann solchen [ edit]  das handwerk legen kann also es gibt viele Menschen die auf so was reagieren also meine Frau hätte zum beispiel das geld gleich überwießen bis dann murat


----------



## Tschigl (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen
nun Heute gehts mir schon etwas Besser,auch gesundheitlich.
Mir wurde vom Konsumentenschutz geraten zu Antworten auf den Brief vom Anwalt des opendownload,ich denke ich werde mal nichts tun zumal ich garnicht weis wie an die Herren Schreiben.
Gruss Tschigl


----------



## katjes (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich habe mich da im dez angemeldet letztes jahr. habe jetzt bereits eine mahnungs mail bekommen 99 euro soll ich zahlen.
die drohen mit rechtsanwalt und noch mehr kosten wenn ich den betrag nicht bis zum 24 zahle. das macht mich echt fertig habe total den schiss das da noch schlimmeres auf mich zu kommt. die schreiben ja auch das man anhand der IP adressen die daten herrausfinden kann :unzufrieden:.

ich habe den ein einschreiben geschickt in dem ich dagegen vorgehe.das ist jetzt bereits 5 tage her und ich habe noch keine antwort bekommen.und mit rechtlichen schritten drohe wenn die mich nicht in ruhe lassen. es gibt im internet vordrucke die man nehmen kann.

hoffe ihr könnt mir meine angst irgendwie nehmen 
vielleicht geht aus euch ja auch so oder ähnlich.würde mich sehr freuen von euch antworten zu bekommen. LG katjes


----------



## peter999 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Katjes, lies doch mal die paar Seiten durch und dann gehts dir wieder besser.


----------



## sira71 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo an alle!
Auch ich bin reingefallen!!:wall:
Habe heute eine rechnung bekommen.......
Voller Panik habe ich dann diese dubiose Firma gegooglet und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen......ich werde weiter berichten was bei mir passiert!
UNGLAUBLICH!!!!!!!!!!
Ich werde mich WEHREN!!!!!Aber volle Kanne!!!!!ich habe jetzt erst mal ein Wiederruf per Mail geschickt....habe ich irgendwo gelesen....und das war dann auch das erste und letzte Mal das ich die Angeschrieben habe...Post werde ich eh von denen bekommen.....lach....freu mich schon....an die Commerzbank werde ich auch gleich noch eine Mail schicken!
Also ich werde weiter berichten und hier auch JEDEN Tag mal reinschauen!!
Beruhigt mich aber sehr das ich nicht alleine darauf reingefallen bin!
Herzliche Grüße an alle
Sira


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



sira71 schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt erst mal ein Wi*e*derruf per Mail geschickt.....


Wozu?


sira71 schrieb:


> ....habe ich irgendwo gelesen....


aber nicht hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## sira71 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo,
wozu....hmm...ich wollt ein wenig "frotzeln"....nicht stillschweigend hinnehmen und aushalten!
Ich habe hier sämtliche links angeklickt und irgendwo (NICHT hier in dem FORUM!!) stand wer auf der "Sicheren" Seite sein will KANN nicht MUSS...KANN ein Wiederruf schreiben!


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ist ja nicht direkt verkehrt, bringt aber auch keinen direkten Vorteil, weil: es ist ein Stück weit so, wie wenn man einer Parkuhr ein Adventsgedicht aufsagt.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



sira71 schrieb:


> .KANN ein Wi*e*derruf schreiben!


Wenn schon Widerruf ( ohne e)  

Mailrobots lesen übrigens keine Post.


----------



## sira71 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hihi......sollte ich das auch mal machen???also wenn ihr dann mal eine frau vor einer parkuhr stehen seht die innbrünstig ein gedicht aufsagt bin ich das....:-D:scherzkeks:
nee mal spaß beiseite....ich bin schon sehr froh darüber das es diese seite hier gibt!!!ich hatte schon "ein wenig" angst.....


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



sira71 schrieb:


> !ich hatte schon "ein wenig" angst.....


Genau das ist beabsichtigt. Ca 10% der Betroffenen zahlen aus Angst und/oder Unwissenheit.


----------



## sira71 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wenn schon Widerruf ( ohne e)
> 
> Mailrobots lesen übrigens keine Post.


OH ENTSCHULDIGUNG!habe ich doch mal wieder was falsch geschrieben!


----------



## katjes (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

*hi,

fühle mich schon ein wenig besser. bin ja mal gespannt ob die rückmeldung überhaupt zurück kommt. habe schon viel im fernseh gesehen über so ähnliche fälle. bei stern tv z.b.da haben die die firmen besucht direkt unter der angegeben adresse. und wie fast nicht anders zu erwarten gab es die adresse garnicht.

ich warte jetzt ab werde da auch garnicht mehr drauf eingehen wenn die mir schreiben. aber das mit den einschüchterungen klappt ja wie man hier liest. zudem ich ja auch gehöre :wall:

bin sehr froh das forum hier gefunden zu haben, um sich untereinander austauschen zu können :smile:

lg katjes
*


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



katjes schrieb:


> [bin sehr froh das forum hier gefunden zu haben, um sich untereinander austauschen zu können :smile:


Zum Thema TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de  

tun das die User hier seit dem 22.09.2008
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.html

ca 1.2 Millionen mal ist das Thema  schon aufgerufen  worden und ca 3000 Postings dazu
 geschrieben worden. Du bist also nicht allein ....


----------



## jürgen123 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen und willkommen im Club,
bin auch drauf reingefallen, nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe bin ich beruhigt und zahle nicht. 
Ich Dank Euch allen, gut das es solche seiten gibt


----------



## nuria27 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hey,
Ich bin total hoffnungslos und verloren. Ich bitte euch um eure Hilfe. Ich habe gestern eine Mahnung (99€) bekommen. Total erstaunt, habe ich 3 E-Mails geschickt. Sie haben geantwortet und (ich übertriebe nicht) ich habe ca. 10 E-Mails geschickt. Und am Ende war ich gar nicht nett. Ich war SEHR besorgt aber jetzt bin ich es nocht mehr. Ihr gesagt habt, dass man nicht antworten sollte und ich habe 10 E-Mails geschickt!

Auch, was für Daten betrifft, ich habe einen falschen Name gegeben, aber meine E-Mail Adresse hat meine Vorname und meine Name. (ich weiss, ich bin ganz dumm :wall. Ich bin nicht deutscherin, aber jetzt studiere ich in eine kleine Stadt Deutschlands und die Stadt (ich bin an die Stadt angemeldet) stimmt.
Also, ich habe sie unnette E-Mails geschickt, sie haben mainen Name, meine Stadt, meine ip. Sollte ich jetzt bezahlen, bevor es grösser und grösser wird??
Eine andere Frage: hat jemand eine richtige Lange experienz mit dieser Web? Ich meine, ich habe gelesen, dass es ist "neu", also vielleicht ist nicht "bekannt" was passieren kann?

VIELEN, vielen Dank an alle, die Antowrten. Danke! =)


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
> Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
> Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.
> 
> ...





nuria27 schrieb:


> ich meine, ich habe gelesen, dass es ist "neu",



nö, olle Kamelle mit neuer Verpackung


nuria27 schrieb:


> was passieren kann?


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## Tschigl (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Was haben Abzoker mit Anwälten gemein? ich verstehs nicht aber ich bin auch "nur Schlosser Monteur"


----------



## tomtom007 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo zusammen.ja ich bin dann auch mal im club.leider ging es beim ersten runterladen des players nicht.so nun habe ich zwei mal eine rechnung bekommen über die besagten 96 euro pro jahr.habe auch so einiges gelesen über diese firma.leider zu spät.natürlich habe ich auch keine richtigen angaben gemacht. mich wundert das alles nur.die haben nicht nur meine ip. sondern auch gleich meinen anbieter...wie geht das bitte.diese daten können nur durch das gericht frei gegeben werden.ich selber wurde durch das runterladen von filmen zu 3500euro verknackt.mein anwalt hat mir dann so einige sachen erzähl.darum finde ich es wirklich krass wie diese leute an die daten so einfach kommen.will hier keinem angst machen.aber ich glaube einen richtigen tipp kann uns nur ein anwalt geben.ich würde das ganze jetzt nicht so locker sehen...naja bin ja schon durch das runterladen damals echt vorsichtig geworden und weis das man ohne anwalt manchmal nicht weiter kommt.werde aber auch die verbraucherzentrale fragen oder die kosten für einen anwalt evtl auf mich nehmen.    m.fg  ron


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
> Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
> Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wembley (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

@tomtom007

Die Downloadgeschichten (Urheberrecht) haben mit diesen Abos nichts, aber schon gar nichts zu tun. Das ist eine völlig andere Baustelle.

Wir haben hier eine vier Jahre lange Erfahrung in diesen Dingen und haben in diesem Zeitraum alles genau beobachtet. Fazit: Es gibt nichts, wovor man sich fürchten muss.


----------



## nuria27 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Sicher? Auch wenn ich ihnen 10 böse Mails geschickt habe und sie meine Daten haben?
Danke dir im Voraus, vielen Dank.


----------



## Tschigl (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich kann mich noch gut Erinnern  wie in den Alten Indianer Filme getrommelt wurde, oder auch die Rauchzeichen aber man kann die Zeit nicht Zurück Drehen.
Die besten Grüsse


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



nuria27 schrieb:


> Sicher? Auch wenn ich ihnen 10 böse Mails geschickt habe
> .


Mailrobots lesen keine  Mails 


nuria27 schrieb:


> und sie meine Daten haben?


na und? gaben sie von hunderttausenden Usern und  nichts passiert außer Mahndrohmüll


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



nuria27 schrieb:


> Sicher?



Sicher. Und die gehen nicht vor Gericht, denn dort kriegen sie eine Watsche.

Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Opfer wehrte sich: Opendownload.de gibt auf: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Opendownload.de verliert Prozess gegen Verbraucherschutz: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## tomtom007 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

danke für die hilfe.klar ist filme runterladen eine andere baustelle.es ging mir nur um die sache das diese leute meine daten also:ip und provider haben.wobei sie den provider und meine anschrift nur per gericht bekommen können.gut das ich falsche angaben gemacht habe.somit sollte also keine böse post kommen.hoffe ich doch mal.werde aber morgen mal bei meiner rechtschutzversicherung anrufen.die haben eine kostenlose anwalthotline.hoffe die können mir das auch so sagen.habe mir gerade im net ein video angesehen von wiso bezüglich der abzocke wegen abo.guter beitrag.die sagen auch das man sich keine sorgen machen sollte......


----------



## nuria27 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Mailrobots lesen keine  Mails
> 
> na und? gaben sie von hunderttausenden Usern und  nichts passiert außer Mahndrohmüll



Entschuldigung, dass ich so viele Fragen erstelle, aber ich kann sagen, dass jemand hat meine E-Mail gelesen. Wie gesagt, ich war erstens besorgt und dann ich habe mich damit geärgert. Ich habe eine letzte e-mail die sagte "ich kann das nicht bezahlen. Was soll ich denn? Kann jemand es antworten, der kein Automat ist??"

Jemand antwortete und sagte, dass ich anrufen sollte, wenn ich mit jemandem sprechen wollte..


----------



## bernhard (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Dann besser die Telefonseelsorge anrufen.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



nuria27 schrieb:


> aber ich kann sagen, dass jemand hat meine E-Mail gelesen.



In gewissen Grenzen kann man Mailrobots so programmiern, dass sie  mit Standardmüllantworten reagieren.


----------



## katjes (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hi,

wie bereits gschrieben habe ich mich angemeldet.
ich habe auch  falsche angaben gemacht. habe nach der 1 mail von denen zurück geschrieben und meine richtigen angaben hin geschickt:wall: was mich total ärgert das ich das gemacht habe. davor wusste ich ja leider noch nix von diesem forum :unzufrieden:.

habe ja schon geschrieben das ich per einschreiben mit rückmeldung einen brief dort an die angegebene adresse geschrieben habe. indem steht das ich den zahlungen nicht nach kommen werde. bin echt gespannt ob da was zurück kommt. mittlerweile ist es 1 woche her. 

das mit dem einschüchterungen klappt ja ganz gut was die damit bezwecken wollen unteranderem natürlich.

bin teilweise beruhigt teilweise aber auch nicht :unzufrieden:. 

woher seit ihr euch denn so sicher (frage an alle) das da nix mehr kommt?
es gibt doch keine genaue sicherheit oder??

vielleicht kann sich ja mal jemand bei einem anwalt erkundigen oder bei der verbraucherzentrale. ich selber kann es leider nicht da ich geld mangel habe und solche infos kosten ja geld.

wär super lieb wenn der oder die jenige das denn hier rein stellen kann bzw berichten kann.

lg katjes


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



katjes schrieb:


> woher seit ihr euch denn so sicher (frage an alle) das da nix mehr kommt?
> es gibt doch keine genaue sicherheit oder??


Was kommen kann, sind weitere Drohmüllmahnungen nach diesem Schema:
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.
Warum wir so sicher sind?  Weil wir die Szene  seit vier Jahren kennen und beobachten und  weil bei 
uns Experten und  Juristen mitarbeiten, die die rechtliche Situation auf das genaueste beurteilen können. 


katjes schrieb:


> wär super lieb wenn der oder die jenige das denn hier rein stellen kann bzw berichten kann.


Was soll der berichten? Dass er nicht bezahlen mußte? Das tun  ca 90% von einigen hunderttausenden, die restlichen 10% lassen sich einschüchtern und  bezahlen aus Angst oder 
Unwissenheit  aber nicht weil sie dazu gezwungen worden wären.

Wenn du uns nicht glaubst, warum fragst du dann hier?


----------



## peter999 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Also liebe Moderatoren und die anderen Helfer,
ein dickes Lob für die Eselsgeduld die Ihr hier aufbringt. 

Peter


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



peter999 schrieb:


> ein dickes Lob für die Eselsgeduld die Ihr hier aufbringt.


Eselsgeduld?  denke eher Engelsgeduld


----------



## katjes (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

das mit dem woher wisst ihr das alles hat sich erledigt habe mir gerade das forum hier genauer angesehen bzw durch gelesen. ja ich weiss das sollte man an 1 stelle tun aber, naja besser spät als nie !!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:37:44 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:33:47 ----------

@*webwatcher*

so war das jetzt auch nicht gemeint

ich glaube euch doch :smile:

es ist nur diese unsicherheit die man in sich trägt

vielen dank an die moderatoren

was würden wir nur ohne euch machen...??
tja wahrscheinlich alle zahlen

nochmal herzlichen dank


----------



## peter999 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

upps   Freud weilt unter uns, obwohl ihm das Problem hier gänzlich unbekannt war.


----------



## laravandenberg (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



katjes schrieb:


> hi,
> wär super lieb wenn der oder die jenige das denn hier rein stellen kann bzw berichten kann.
> 
> lg katjes


Habe Dir private Nachricht geschrieben und auf einen speziellen Fall aufmerksam gemacht. Würde hier im Forum zu weit führen. 

Warum soll man Anwalt bemühen, ist vollkommen unnötig. Schätze mal, dass 10 - 15% bezahlen und das langt den Abzockern. Es kommen noch ein paar Mahnungen, dann verläuft alles im Sande, wenn Du nicht bezahlst. Die haben es gar nicht nötig, sich mit den "Nichtbezahlern" lange rumzuärgen, viel zu viel Zeitaufwand. Und mail an "die" zu schicken, bringt nichts, die liest sowieso niemand, es kommen generierte Antwortmails.Mit Briefen ist es das selbe, sie gehen nicht konkret auf Deine Fragen oder Hinweise ein. Alles sind vorgedrucket Schreiben, wo eventuell Dein Namen und die Rechnungsnummer über Rechner eingesetzt sind. Wenn Sie merken, es wird nicht gezahlt, geben sie auf. Solange Du immer wieder versuchst, mit ihnen in Kontakt zu kommen, wirst Du solchen "Müll" zurückgeschickt bekommen. Das einzige Richtige nicht mehr reagieren, hake das Thema ab.


----------



## Raptor (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo allerseits,

mich haben die lieben Top of Software-Leute erwischt. Wollte mir ein Gratis Virenprogramm runterladen, hab mich da dann anscheinend bei dieser Seite angemeldet und pünktlich nach 14 Tagen ist die Rechnung per E-Mail reingeflattert mit dem Hinweis, dass die Frist abgelaufen ist und ich jetzt in einem 2 Jahresvertrag sitze. (Lustigerweise hab ich mich dort zwar eingeloggt, aber mir dann doch nichts von der Seite runtergeladen, weil es mir etwas komisch vorkam). Aber Anmeldung ist Anmeldung laut der Antassia und mittlerweile werde ich schon gemahnt mit EUR 99. Also schätze ich, dass sich auch bald der Herr Tank per Brief bei mir meldet, da ich dummerweise meine richtige Adresse eingegeben habe, ich Depp... :wall:

Ich bin froh, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe. Hab mir die Beiträge auch schon durchgelesen und bin jetzt einigermaßen beruhigt. 

Ein paar Sachen verunsichern mich aber immer noch.

Jetzt weiß ich, ich hätte lieber gar nix schreiben sollen. aber leider hab ich in der ersten Aufregung an ihren Kundensupport ein Mail geschrieben mit folgendem Wortlaut:

bitte dieses Abo umgehends stornieren und meinen Account sofort löschen, da ich keinen Download getätigt habe und auch keinen tätigen werde.


Könnte man mir da irgendwie anhängen, dass ich den Vertrag anerkannt habe, da ich jetzt das Abo stornieren möchte.... aber halt nach der Frist und daher ungerechtfertigterweise? Das wäre echt ein Horror.... :wall:


Die 2. Sache, die mich verunsichert:
Auf der Homepage von diesem Rechtsanwalt, Herrn Tank, findet sich ein Schreiben von einer Rechtsschutzversicherung, die Ihrem Kunden rät, zu zahlen, da die Gebührenpflicht nun auf der Seite vermerkt ist:

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_

War diese Info ein Blödsinn von der Versicherung oder irgendeine Erfindung von diesem Tank? Hoffe ich doch sehr...


Ich habe eine Seite mit erklärungen zu den Vollstreckungsurteilen gefunden, die dieser anwalt online gestellt hat und die diese weitgehend entkräften:

law blog Archiv  Urteilskollektion à la Schmidtlein

Zu der Rechtsschutzversicherungssache steht da halt nichts dabei.


Letzte Frage:
Ich komme aus Österreich. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, müsste ich auch hier geklagt werden, weil Urteile, die in Deutschland gegen mich ergehen würden, nicht vollstreckt werden können, oder? bzw. darf er mich gar nicht in deutschland klagen?


Liebe Grüße aus Wien an alle Leidensgenossen und Mitstreiter. ^^


----------



## bernhard (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das Lawblog ist ein seriöses Angebot und muss nicht zu jedem Misthaufen einen überflüssigen Kommentar abgeben.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Auf Webseiten mit verstecktem Preishinweis kommt kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Gemäß § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV und § 312c BGB i.V.m. BGB-InfoV hat ein Preishinweis so gestaltet zu werden, dass er "gemäß allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung sofort erkennbar" ist. (Das ist in Deutschland so und gilt in Österreich analog.) Ein "Ätschebätsch"-Kästchen rechts neben der Anmeldemaske, wo optisch getrennt in Kleinschrift auf grauem Untergrund eine Preisklausel versteckt ist, entspricht nicht der geforderten Preisklarheit.

Das ist im übrigen gesicherte Rechtsprechung in Deutschland. In Österreich hat es im übrigen seit 4 Jahren, soweit wir wissen, überhaupt noch niemals eine dieser Abzockerbanden jemals versucht, die Forderung vor Gericht einzuklagen. Und es gilt natürlich österreichisches Recht. In der EU ist das einheitlich geregelt: im Fernabsatz gilt bei Internetdienstleistungen das Recht am Ort des Konsumenten.

Wenn man nun in einem eigentlich überflüssigen Antwortschreiben einen sowieso nicht vorhandenen Vertrag storniert, so kann dies als Widerruf (in Österreich: "Rücktritt") gewertet werden. Das Widerrufsrecht steht jedem Verbraucher im Fernabsatz zu, auch in Österreich.


----------



## Teleton (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ein einzelner "Jurist Schaden Mitte" einer (mir völlig unbekannten) schweizer Rechtschutzversicherung hat einen schlechten Tag und gibt unsinnige Ratschläge. Dieses Papier fällt wie auch immer Herrn Tank in die Hände und das bereitet Dir nun Sorgen?


----------



## Raptor (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass das sicher ein Blödsinn ist... aber da es von einer Rechtsschutzversicherung kam, dacht ich mir, ich lass mir das mal lieber hier bestätigen.

Ist halt dämlich, weil solche Versicherungen das eigentlich wissen sollten.

@antiscammer

Danke für die Infos. Genau auf sowas hab ich gehofft. :-D

Dann werd ich mich mal zurücklehnen und auf die Mahnungen warten.... und diese dann dort ablegen, wo sie hingehören.... in den Müll


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Raptor schrieb:


> @antiscammer
> 
> Danke für die Infos. Genau auf sowas hab ich gehofft. :-D


Wenn du einfach mal eine  Seite zurückgeblättert hättest:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...esammler-de-opendownload-de-7.html#post302995


----------



## Raptor (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hmm... stimmt... sorry, dass ich das übersehen habe. 

Trotzdem danke für die Info... man ist auf jeden Fall beruhigter, wenn man es direkt zu seinem persönlichen Fall hört...


----------



## Jiklas (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Guten Tag 

ich erhielt vor ein paar Tagen diede Mail:
[ edit] 


was kann ich nun tun?
ich habe diese mail gerade abgeschickt:



> Sehr geehrtes Support-Team
> Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter
> Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
> Ich fordere Sie daher auf, gemäß § 34 BDSG Auskunft darüber zu erteilen:
> ...


 

Ist das so in Ordnung? und was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Raptor schrieb:


> man ist auf jeden Fall beruhigter, wenn man es direkt zu seinem persönlichen Fall hört...


Dein  Fall unterscheidet sich in nichts  von hundertausenden, wenn nicht Millionen anderer Betroffener.


----------



## Jiklas (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

also kann (wenn neue E-mails kommen) die einfach ignorieren?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:30:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:26:52 ----------

Es ist aber schon länger als 14 tage her
ist das schlimm?


----------



## laravandenberg (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Raptor schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> mich haben die lieben Top of Software-Leute erwischt. Wollte mir ein Gratis Virenprogramm runterladen, hab mich da dann anscheinend bei dieser Seite ...



[ edit] Es interessiert nicht, was Tank schreibt. Er ist Handlanger von den Abzockern. Ob Du an sie geschrieben hast oder nicht, hat mit der Vertragsanerkennung nichts zu tun. 

Gruß


----------



## katjes (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo,

habe heute die rückmeldung von top-of-software.de bekommen. hatte ja wie gesagt ein brief per einschreiben geschickt.

naja wirklich viel schlauer bin ich nun auch nicht aber naja.
ich werde nun garnicht mehr drauf eingehen wenn die noch ein paar mails schreiben ignoriere sie einfach wie ihr ja alle schreibt .

mal sehen was noch so kommt hoffe echt die geben bald ruhe 

lg katjes


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



katjes schrieb:


> mal sehen was noch so kommt


Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V. 


katjes schrieb:


> hoffe echt die geben bald ruhe


In der Regel nerven sie noch eine  Weile  weiter.
 Kläffende Köter haben  keinen Anspruch auf Leberwurstbrötchen.


----------



## Zack McKracken (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen!

Hab mich heute ebenfalls unter falschen Angaben bei besagter "Firma" angemeldet und im Nachhinein gesehen, dass man 96 Euronen pro Jahr dafür zahlen soll. Wie einige von euch auch über einen Link von Kino.to. - Der "DivX Player" braucht ein Update....:roll:...ja, genau!

An alle, die noch immer Angst vor irgendwelchen Konsequenzen haben: Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern. Habe bereits Erfahrung darin mit einer anderen Abzock-Firma namens "blablabla-heute" - also songtexte-heute.com und ähnliche Seiten, etc...

Da ich aus Österreich bin, habe ich mich damals an den Konsumentenschutz der Arbeiterkammer gewandt und die haben sich mit diesem und ähnlichen Fällen auseinandergesetzt. Herausgekommen ist einfach gar nichts. Nach ein paar Korrespondenzen seitens der Arbeiterkammer mit der Abzock-Firma haben sie mich in Ruhe gelassen. Hätte ich aber einfach nicht auf die diversen Schreiben reagiert, wäre das selbe raus gekommen.

Also, keine Sorge! Übrigens den Machern dieser Seite ist es wahrscheinlich schon zu verdanken, dass die Umsätze solcher Firmen bereits zurück gegangen sind. Ein Danke dafür!:-p


----------



## Beda1 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute! bin auch in die falle getreten mit dem divx player! habe einmal bei denen angerufen und versucht zu kündigen und 2 mal ne e-mail geschrieben war das ein fehler? weil alle sagen man sollte sich garnicht melden 
Will natürlich nicht bezahlen! und wie ich so gelesen habe ist das ja auch kein problem oder?


----------



## Beda1 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bei der mail habe ich geschrieben das ich die "log in" daten nicht benutzt habe und auch nicht benutzen werde! die antwort darauf war das ich schon mal eingelogt war und ich zahlen muss!!!!! 
1 War es falsch überhaupt zu schreiben? 
2 Auf wieviel mahnungen muss ich mich einstellen? 
3 Wer von euch hat den anwalt eingeschaltet?und ist das ratbar ihn einzuschalten?


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bisher reichte in der Abwehr schwachsinniger Mahndrohschreiben ein ausreichend aufnahmefähiger Mülleimer.


----------



## laravandenberg (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Beda!?! schrieb:


> Bei der mail habe ich geschrieben das ich die "log in" daten nicht benutzt habe und auch nicht benutzen werde! die antwort darauf war das ich schon mal eingelogt war und ich zahlen muss!!!!!



Noch mal! Die mails werden nicht gelesen, es sind generierte Antwortmails, die nicht auf einen Einzelfall eingehen. Ob Software runter geladen wurde  oder nicht, ob eingeloggt war oder nicht, spielt für "die" keine Rolle.Die Rechnung kommt. Ist doch vollkommen egal, wie viele Mahnungen kommen und wie lange. Irgendwann hört es auf. Darauf wieder zu antworten wäre verlorene Zeit. Die Sachlage wäre auch nicht anders, wenn Du an die Abzocker nicht geschrieben hättest. Warum Anwalt einschalten????Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> * Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


----------



## Beda1 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Noch mal! Die mails werden nicht gelesen, es sind generierte Antwortmails, die nicht auf einen Einzelfall eingehen. Ob Software runter geladen wurde  oder nicht, ob eingeloggt war oder nicht, spielt für "die" keine Rolle.Die Rechnung kommt. Ist doch vollkommen egal, wie viele Mahnungen kommen und wie lange. Irgendwann hört es auf. Darauf wieder zu antworten wäre verlorene Zeit. Die Sachlage wäre auch nicht anders, wenn Du an die Abzocker nicht geschrieben hättest. Warum Anwalt einschalten????Gruß



Naja meine ist gelesen worden weil ich geschrieben habe das ich inerhalb der  kündigungsfrist den vertrag kündige und ich die log in daten nicht benutzt habe und es kommt eine antwort: 
"wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie nachweislich den Zugang genutzt."
und das die kündigungsfrist schon abgelaufen ist,stand auch in der mail!
_
Hatte schon mal so einen ähnlichen fall (ähnliche seite) und nach der 3 nd letzten mahnung bekamm ich einen schuffa eintrag:unzufrieden:da war ich noch nicht mal volljährig!

_Danke für eure hilfe! habt ihr selber schon mit  TOP-OF-SOFTWARE bekannschaft gemacht? würde auch jeden raten es nicht zu zahlen aber wenn man selber betroffen ist, ist es doch was anderes:cry:


----------



## Beda1 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Genau habe ich vergessen dass muss ich noch los werden!! als ich angerufen habe hab ich mich echt erst gewundert das überhaupt jemand dran gegangen ist! 
am telefon war dann so ein 9mal kluger Bursche dran der bestimmt jünger war als ich und sofort als ich gesagt hab das ich vom vertrag zurück treten will ist *er* sovort laut geworden!man kann sich vorstellen in was für einen ton dann das gespräch geführt wurde!!!ich habe zu dem gesagt das die software sowieso kostenlos währe, und er widerum das ich zugriff auf 1000 software angeboten hab! Der konnte mir nicht mehr sagen das ich zugriff auf 1000 soft. hätte und ich das bezahlen muss! 
Was da die größte frechheit ist das er nach dem ersten satz von mit:"vertrag zurücktreten" richtig das brüllen anfängt und mich nicht ausreden lässt:wall: natürlich hab ich mir das auch nicht gefallen lassen


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Telefonate und Geschreibsel mit Abzockern bringen genauso viel wie Adventssingen vor einer Parkuhr.


----------



## Raptor (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Beda!?! schrieb:


> Naja meine ist gelesen worden weil ich geschrieben habe das ich inerhalb der  kündigungsfrist den vertrag kündige und ich die log in daten nicht benutzt habe und es kommt eine antwort:
> "wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie nachweislich den Zugang genutzt."
> und das die kündigungsfrist schon abgelaufen ist,stand auch in der mail!



Das ist ein generiertes Mail... dasselbe habe ich auch gekriegt, als ich mein Rückmail geschrieben habe...

Wahrscheinlich wissen die schon, dass das erste was sie kriegen ein empörtes Kündigungsschreiben ist.


----------



## Beda1 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Und hast du es schon überstanden oder bekommst immer nich mails und mahnungen?


----------



## Buntspecht (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bin auch auf die Antassia GmbH reingefallen.
Nach 1. kleiner Verunsicherung habe ich mich auf www.computerbetrug.de und www.abzocknews.de schlau gemacht und wusste schnell das ich nicht zahlen muss und auch nicht werde.
Freue mich schon auf 1. Schreiben von einem sogenannten Rechtsanwalt Namens Tank, der sein Namensschild auf Din A4 ausgedruckt in einer Klarsichthülle, mit Tesa an die Tür klebt. Sehr seriös :-D:-D:-D.
Ich habe mich schon (wie andere auch) bei der Commerzbank Mainz gemeldet, und diese gebeten das Konto der Antassia zu kündigen.
Vielleicht bringt es ja etwas.


----------



## Raptor (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wie gesagt, gestern die erste Mahnung gekriegt... und werden wohl noch einige werden


----------



## laravandenberg (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Raptor schrieb:


> Das ist ein generiertes Mail... dasselbe habe ich auch gekriegt, als ich mein Rückmail geschrieben habe...



Ganz genau ist das, schon, das sie schreiben, er hat sich eingeloggt, weist daraufhin. Es haben sich ja scherzhafter Weise Leute unter den Namen der Abzocker angemeldet. Sie habe Mahnung zwar an die Anmeldemailadresse geschickt. Aber als Empfänger und als Absender stand ihre eigene Adresse und ihr eigener Firmennamen Also, selbst dass ist ihnen vollkommen gleich, dass das passiert. Es haben sich welche unter Rechtsanwalt Tank angemeldet und unter seiner Adresse. Prompt wurde auch so die Mahnung geschickt, aber eben an die Anmeldemailadresse.  Alles im Internet veröffentlicht. Lara


----------



## katjes (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

@Buntspecht

kann man das so einfach der bank sagen das man das konto löschen soll?
kann ich mir irgendwie garnicht vorstellen :roll:.

und wenn ja ob das was bringt??
mhhh....

lg katjes


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



katjes schrieb:


> kann man das so einfach der bank sagen das man das konto löschen soll?
> kann ich mir irgendwie garnicht vorstellen :roll:.
> 
> und wenn ja ob das was bringt??


geht und tut es, von der Verbraucherzentrale empfohlen
Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## katjes (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

habe mir den text kopiert 

werde da hin schreiben.

ist es eigentlich wichtig meine adresse anzugeben also mein absender ?
oder geht das auch ohne?

habe aber nicht die genaue abresse da steht nur mainz.

wohin soll ich das denn schicken?

ich weiss die fragen sind vllt ein bisschen doof aber wichtig :smile:

trotzdem danke im vorraus 

lg katjes


----------



## bernhard (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



katjes schrieb:


> wohin soll ich das denn schicken?


In den Altpapier-Sammelbehälter vor dem Haus?


----------



## laravandenberg (21 Januar 2010)

*Tank war heute auf meiner Seite*

Na, was war denn das? Habe ja voriges Jahr Web-Seite gegen Abzocker erstellt. Habe Seite als pr. mail hier an versch. User weitergegeben. Ich kann feststellen, wer auf meiner Seite war. Heute wurde mir folgender Besucher angezeigt:

Angaben gemäß § 5 Telemediengesetz (TMG)
  Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank
  Der Sitz der Kanzlei ist:
Averdiekstr. 7
49078 Osnabrück
  Telefon 0541 - 349770-0
Telefax 0541 - 349770-77


Ist das nicht seltsam? :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Was ist daran seltsam? Der Herr informiert sich halt auch im WWW


----------



## sira71 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

habe der bank auch schon geschrieben....


----------



## katjes (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

@sira71

kannst du mir mal die adresse geben 

kannst mir ja ne private nachricht schreiben will den nämlich auch schreiben

danke schon mal im vorraus 

lg katjes


----------



## IKARUS1 (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich bin auch im Boot..hab die Rechnung ignoriert..die Mahnung auch..nun soll ich bis zum 25.01.2010 zahlen, was ich nicht machen werde..und das schönste ist..ich habe mich weder unter meinem noch unter nem falschen Namen...mit dem ich angeprochen werde irgendwo registriert..:comphit:


----------



## Adrima (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich bin froh auf eure Website gekommen zu sein, da ich wirklich große Angst hatte.
Immerhin bin ich erst 15 Jahre alt.. und wollte mir auf Kino.to einen Film anschauen, und hab mich bei Top-oft-Software angemeldet.
Zum Glück unter dem Namen Nnnn nnn. xD

Erstmal nochmal an alle Unsicheren:
Wenn ihr den Leuten geantwortet habt, und nun Angst habt sie könnten gegen euch wenden da ihr ja reagiert habt; - das sind alles Computer briefe.. Oder glaubt ihr etwa ein ernstzunehmender Mensch mit Gehirn würde eine (von ihnen aus Vertragsbündige und wichtige) Rechnung schicken in der drinnsteht:

Sehr geehrte Frau Nn Nnn,

leider haben Sie Ihre Rechnung (..) vom 11.01.2010 bis zum
heutigen Tage nicht ausgeglichen. Durch den Mehraufwand sind uns
weitere Kosten entstanden.

Also bitte! Das ist Crap. Nutzlose Warnemails auf denen man nicht bauen musste.
ich schäme mich wirklich davor, so sorgen gehabt zu haben!
Ich habe die letzte Nacht nicht geschlafen und bitterlich geweint, 
weil ich meiner Mutter sowas einfach nicht sagen und antun konnte,
bei unserer finanziellen lage :-?.

Jedenfalls habe ich ihnen geantwortet und gesagt:



> Meine Damen und Herren,
> 
> Ich wollte sie darauf hinweisen dass ich keineswegs Vertragspflichtig bin.
> [..]
> ...


Ich habe also auf gut Deutsch gesagt das die mich dahin küssen können wo die Sonne nicht hinkommt.. darauf will ich aber nicht hinaus... die LÄCHERLICHE und überhaubt nicht passende antwort kam nämlich:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> da nur volljährige Personen unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können, wurden
> bei der Anmeldung durch **Ihren Sohn / Ihre Tochter** offensichtlich ganz
> ...



Fazit: Lasst sie Reden. Reagiert nicht auf den Betrug. Habt keine Angst, so wie ich sie hatte. Lasst die Reden, und packt die emails einfach ungelesen direkt in den Müll 

Ich hoffe allerdings das ich nicht einer der opfer bin die jetzt Angeklagt werden.
Tja :sun: Wenn ja hätte ich meiner Mum besser gesagt dass sie Lotto spielen müsste.

Danke an das Forum und einen schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit von den Erziehungsberechtigten für nichtig erklärt werden. Allerdings ist es eigentlich unnötig, überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Unternehmen" anzufangen. Das bringt immer wieder genauso viel, wie Adventsgedichte aufsagen vor einer Parkuhr.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Nach ein paar Drohungen und Mahnungen schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst sang- und klanglos ein.

Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

Solche Prozesse versuchen die Abzocker nur extremst selten, und fangen sich dabei gleich eine Watsche ein.

Bevor Du "angeklagt" wirst, wachsen Alpenveilchen am Nordseestrand.


----------



## laravandenberg (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Habe mir mal kino.to (adrima) angesehen. Will hier nichts sagen, was eventuell hier im Forum längst gesagt wurde, aber wer hier im Forum Fragen hat, den hat es meistens schon erwischt. In andren Foren sind User aufgetaucht, die hat es schon mehrere Male getroffen. Also ich habe kino.to aufgerufen und versucht Film zu downloaden. Es kam der Hinweis, dass man flashplayer benötigt, warum auch immer, denn ich habe ihn bei mir drauf. Wenn ich flashplayer-Download anklicke, schlägt sofort das Add-on WOT an und sagt mir, dass die Seite einen schlechten Ruf hat. Habe hier noch keinen Hinweis auf das Add-on für IE oder Firefox gesehen. Ich halte WOT für nützlich. Es warnt auf jeden Fall und macht aufmerksam, wenn man auf eine unseriöse Seite stößt. Man muss sich aber die Seite dann  nochmal ansehen. Oft sind schlecht bewertete Seiten gar nicht schlecht. Keine Ahnung, wie manche Bewertung zustande kommt. Mit Sicherheit werden aber die schlechten Seiten auch schlecht bewertet!
WOT wäre unter htp//:Online-Community für Reputationsbewertung | WOT Web of Trust herunterzuladen. Oder gibt es andere Meinungen im Forum. Lasse mich gern belehren.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

WOT ist nicht grundsätzlich schlecht. Aber (wie Du schon sagst): es gibt viele "false negatives", und es kann immer nur vor bereits bekannten Fallen gewarnt werden. Daher gibt es nie einen 100-%-igen Ersatz für die Benutzung des eigenen Hirns. WOT ist darüber hinaus als zusätzliches "Fangnetz" einzuordnen, genau wie ein Virenscanner.


----------



## engel912 (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

juhuu, mich hats auch erwischt:unzufrieden:
bei mir wars so, wollte mir bei kino.to was anschauen und da hies es das ich dazu den Mozilla Firefox benötigen würde. dachte mir nix dabei, da ich ja im glauben war, dass das kostenlos sei. und dann hat ich die bescherung mit der ersten rechnung. hab auch schon mit gedanken gespielt zu bezahlen, aber zum glück hat mir mein arbeitskollege ins gewissen geredet. dann kam ich auf die idee die firma zu googlen, da traut ich meinen augen kaum. war tierisch erleichtert zu sehen, das ich nicht die einzige bin und mir 96 bzw. inzwischen 99€ zu sparen:-D werde auf jedenfall auch nicht bezahlen. obwohl man sagen muss, das einem diese Briefe echt angst machen können...
aber ich hab da noch ein paar fragen, wie schaut das mit der schufa aus??
können die mir einen negativen eintrag machen??
und muss ich zusätzlich eine kündigung schreiben da das ja anscheinend für 2 jahre ist oder erledigt sich das auch von alleine??

vielen dank, ihr habt mir auf jedenfall sehr weiter geholfen und werde euch auch auf den laufenden halten....


----------



## laravandenberg (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



engel912 schrieb:


> juhuu, mich hats auch erwischt:unzufrieden:
> bei mir wars so, wollte mir bei kino.to was anschauen und da hies es das ich..
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html
> ...


----------



## engel912 (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

DANKE


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Schufa-Drohungen gehören zum Standard-Droh-Repertoire der Abzocker und werden nie wahr gemacht.
Bei diesen Angeboten wurde nie eine Schufa-Klausel akzeptiert, daher dürfte der Anbieter schon deshalb keinen Schufa-Eintrag vornehmen. 
Im Gegenteil. Ein anderer Abzocker hat sich schon mal bei der blossen Androhung eine blutige Nase geholt.
Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Jiklas (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo


habe gerade eine mail gekriegt das sie ihre Kontonummer geendert haben


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Dann kannst Du dafür sorgen, dass sie die neue auch demnächst wieder ändern müssen.
Beschwerde bei der Bank des Nutzlosanbieters - Antispam Wiki


----------



## TheFlameFucker (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich bin auch in die Falle von Top-of-software.de getappt die aber offensichtlich nur aus ein paar wörtern und heißer Luft besteht und habe beim googlen der Adresse Rhabanusstraße 10 in 55118 Mainz herausgefunden das dort der* Panorama Immobilien* Service *OHG*Adresse:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





‎ und nicht die Antassia GmbH ist. könnte man die nicht desswegen anzeigen? Ich meine die sagen einem das man die Widerrufung an diese Adresse schicken soll, dass ist doch Betrug, oder?


----------



## Eniac (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



TheFlameFucker schrieb:


> habe beim googlen der Adresse Rhabanusstraße 10 in 55118 Mainz herausgefunden das dort der* Panorama Immobilien* Service *OHG* und nicht die Antassia GmbH ist.



Google-Suchergebnisse sind oft veraltet oder ungenau und haben nicht immer etwas mit der Realität zu tun. Warst Du vor Ort?



TheFlameFucker schrieb:


> könnte man die nicht desswegen anzeigen?



Anzeigen wegen was?



TheFlameFucker schrieb:


> Ich meine die sagen einem das man die Widerrufung an diese Adresse schicken soll, dass ist doch Betrug, oder?



Nein, falls die Addresse nicht stimmt, wäre das im Falle eines Widerrufs allein deren Problem. Abgesehen davon, dass Widerrufe und anderer Schriftverkehr mit denen sinnlose Zeitverschwendung sind.


Eniac


----------



## Beda1 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo habe gesehen das fast nur leute schreiben die gerade eben in die falle von t.o.s. getreten sind ! mich interesiert wem das schon vor längeren passiert ist und von dem es schon wieder vorbei ist???!!!!
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

:scherzkeks: Danke das immer soviele antworten kommen bin jetzt schon viel gelassener und denk mir nicht mehr soviel:scherzkeks:


----------



## laravandenberg (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Beda!?! schrieb:


> Naja meine ist gelesen worden weil ich geschrieben habe das ich inerhalb der  kündigungsfrist den vertrag kündige
> _
> Hatte schon mal so einen ähnlichen fall (ähnliche seite) und nach der 3 nd letzten mahnung bekamm ich einen schuffa eintrag:unzufrieden:da war ich noch nicht mal volljährig!
> 
> _Stand dieser Satz schon immer hier? Soll ich den übersehen haben? Wie hieß die Firma?


----------



## katjes (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

*hallo

die adresse von denen stimmt. habe einen brief per einschreiben geschickt und habe auch schon die rückmeldung bekommen.

müsste morgen wieder ne mail von denen bekommen sollte bis heute 99 euro zahlen. bin ja mal gespannt was die als nächses schreiben :scherzkeks:. werde aber wieder nicht drauf eingehen so wie alle hier 

lg katjes
*


----------



## laravandenberg (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo! Habe mir mal auf dem hier oft erwähnte kino.to umgesehen. Kino.to zieht ja die Abzocker an wie ein "Scheißhaufen" die Fliegen. Habe ich mich schon über Sceneload mal aufgeregt, weil hier opendownload sein Unwesen getrieben hat. Aber kino.to........................ohne Worte. Na, ja, behaupte mal "umsonst" bieten die Abzocker hier keine freeware an. Gruß


----------



## jürgen123 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

*Hallo ihr da in dem Club der Fettnäpfchentreter,

**ich habe auch einen brief per einschreiben geschickt wie die Verbraucherzentrale einem so rät und habe noch keine rückmeldung bekommen, aber wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit). Und dann wollen wir es mal aussitzen.*
*Gruß*


----------



## katjes (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

@jürgen123

das habe ich auch gemacht die schicken nur die rück antwort zurück mehr nicht kein brief oder dergleichen :smile:.

brauchst du nicht viel erwarten mehr kommt da nicht 

lg katjes


----------



## klammerpeter (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hey euch allen.

Bin auch am 2.Januar in die Falle getappt. Ich wollte zwar das Widerrufsrecht nutzen, bin aba 2 Tage zu spät. Da ich den Kundensupport angeschrieben habe und 2 mal dieselbe antwort bekommen habe, habe ich mal durchgeschaut und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen. Ich habe noch nicht eingezahlt, aba die wolln haben, dass man bis an einem Samstag den Betrag einzahlt, da bekommt ja niemand geld???
1. Ich wollte eig dass die mir n Zahlschein schicken, da es schwer wird, von meinen Konto abzubuchen, weil da fast nie n Geld oben ist.
2. Die können ja keine Mahnung schicken, wenn nit mal 2 wochen vergangen sind, das is ja rechtlich gesehn, verboten, noch dazu müssen sie zuerst eine Zahlungserinnerung senden.
3. Soll ich den Betrag eig überhaupt zahlen? Denn einer [............] will ich sicher net helfen. 
4. [........]
Lg an alle. Klammer Peter


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Lies mal die letzten 4 Seiten des Threads, und diese Artikel:

Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## 19901 (25 Januar 2010)

*Top of Software*

Hallo an alle. 
Bin leider auch auf den schwachsinn heriengefallen. 
Hab heute eine Rechnung über 96 €*bekommen, und ich werd diese auch nicht zahlen. Was mich aber irgendwie nicht ganz in ruhe lässt ist das die Meine Ip Adresse haben, und damit mich ja ausfindig machen können und mich mit einem Anwalt verklagen können. Ist da meine Befürchtung gerechtfertigt oder mach ich mir da zu grosse Sorgen. 
Und was auch noch dazu kommt ist das bei der Datenangabe irgendwas angegegen habe. Das einzige was gestimmt hat war meine Mail adresse. Ist das ein Problem oder nicht 

Danke für eure Antworten 

LG


----------



## Dragonheart (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Sie haben deine IP-Adresse, na und? Die können sie sich an die Wand hängen und jeden Tag anbeten, denn dass wäre das einzig sinnvolle, was sie damit machen könnten:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/


----------



## markus11 (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo erstmal
ich habe eine kurze frage. ich habe vor kurzem einen musterbrief abgeschickt indem stand ich sei keine 18 jahre und damit nicht fähig einen vertrag abzuschliesen.
nun einige tage später bekomme ich eine e-mail von der firma und sie fordern von mir das ich eine kopie meines ausweises dorthinschicken.  dann könnte ich   den Vertrag als hinfällig betrachten,aber ich sollte  aber zugleich beachten  , dass  sie   in einem solchen Fall entsprechende Schadenersatzansprüche geltend  machen.



also meine frage: soll ich eine kopie meines ausweises dorthinschicken
, weil wäre schon toll wenn die uns nicht mit manhnungen bpmbadieren würden?


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Gar nichts musst Du tun. Es gibt keinen Grund, Brieffreundschaften mit Abzockern zu unterhalten.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit von den Erziehungsberechtigten für nichtig erklärt werden. Allerdings ist es eigentlich unnötig, überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Unternehmen" anzufangen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

Wer nicht zahlt und auf die blödsinnigen Mahnungen nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



markus11 schrieb:


> also meine frage: soll ich eine kopie meines ausweises dorthinschicken


Nein. Diese Typen treiben für gewöhnlich mit überlassenen Identitätsdaten Schindluder! 


markus11 schrieb:


> , weil wäre schon toll wenn die uns nicht mit manhnungen bpmbadieren würden?


Damit musst du jetzt die nächsten sechs Monate leben. Und das geht so:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/ame]
:-D


----------



## Guido62 (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich habe jetzt auch an die Commerzbank Meinz geschrieben. Ich hoffe es hilft. 
Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Guido62 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch an die Commerzbank Meinz geschrieben. Ich hoffe es hilft.
> Gruß



Wäre besser, wenn Du an die Commerzbank M*a*inz schreiben würdest.


----------



## laravandenberg (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wäre besser, wenn Du an die Commerzbank M*a*inz schreiben würdest.



:wall: kann doch sein, dass es Meinz gibt!?


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> :wall: kann doch sein, dass es Meinz gibt!?



Eine Postleitzahlensuche liefert in ganz Deutschland keinen Ort namens Meinz.

Meins bleibt meins, aber M*a*inz bleibt M*a*inz.

(Wie sagt der Schwabe: "I moin ja bloß"...)


----------



## jürgen123 (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,
die Commerzbank AG hat sich gemeldet, schaun wir mal was da raus kommt.
Aber ich glaube, die wollen auch nur ihr Geld verdienen. 
 
Sehr geehrter Herr Jürgen123,

vielen Dank für Ihre oben genannte E-Mail, in der Sie uns auf die Geschäftspraktiken der Antassia GmbH hinweisen. Wir werden die Angelegenheit in Hinblick auf Ihre Vorwürfe überprüfen und gegebenenfalls die aus unserer Sicht erforderlichen Maßnahmen einleiten. Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass wir Ihnen jedoch aus rechtlichen Gründen keine detaillierteren Auskünfte über die Konsequenzen mitteilen dürfen.

Ihrem Wunsch nach Rückerstattung können wir leider nicht entsprechen, da uns dafür eine Rechtsgrundlage fehlt. Wir regen an, einen Rechtsanwalt zu konsultieren, ob die Sicherstellung des Betrages eventuell im Rahmen eines einstweiligen Rechtsschutzverfahrens oder durch eine Beschlagnahmeverfügung der Staatsanwaltschaft möglich ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
M. K.
Qualitätsmanagerin
Commerzbank AG


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Die warten wahrscheinlich ab, ob weitere Beschwerden eintrudeln. In den meisten Fällen wird aber irgendwann gehandelt.

Hattest Du bezahlt? Dann ist das wohl als "Lehrgeld" zu verbuchen. Es hatte zwar mal jemand das Geld erfolgreich mit Anwalt zurückgeholt, bei opendownload (Vorgängerprojekt). 
Betreiber von Opendownloads.de/Softwaresammler.de gibt erneut klein bei - Antispam e. V.
Ist allerdings nicht garantiert, dass das immer so reibungslos klappt. Ein gewisses Kostenrisiko ist dabei.


----------



## Kamill_596 (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Moinsen

Danke erstmal denen die die Page aufgezogen haben! 

Infos haben soweit geholfen, und wer bei Google gleich mal nach top-of-software.de googlet ist ja schnell fündig.

Da ich ca. 4-6 Pages durchgelesen habe und allesamt abraten zu zahlen, scheint für mich der Fall klar.

Hoffen wir mal, dass der Punkt betreffend Schweiz wasserdicht ist 

Finde ich schon lustig was meine Reaktion betraf. So abgebrüht ich mir vorkomme, trotz des eMails und den allf. Konsequenzen habe ich mir fast in die Hosen gemacht 

Aber wie sagt man so schön: Wer sucht der findet und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

War mir eine Lektion wert (nach bald 18 Jahren im Inet)

Danke nochmals und bis die Tage
Kami


----------



## Beda1 (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Vielen Dank für Ihre oben genannte E-Mail, in der Sie uns auf die Geschäftspraktiken der Antassia GmbH hinweisen. Wir werden die Angelegenheit in Hinblick auf Ihre Vorwürfe überprüfen und gegebenenfalls die aus unserer Sicht erforderlichen Maßnahmen einleiten. Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass wir Ihnen jedoch aus rechtlichen Gründen keine detaillierteren Auskünfte über die Konsequenzen mitteilen dürfen.
Vieleicht hilft es ja doch schreibt der Comerzbank vieleicht endet der spuk bald​


----------



## sascha (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> So abgebrüht ich mir vorkomme, trotz des eMails und den allf. Konsequenzen habe ich mir fast in die Hosen gemacht



Das geht vielen so, die zum ersten Mal Opfer von Inkasso-Stalking werden. Aber spätestens nach der zehnten Droh-Mail, der keine Konsequenzen folgen, legt sich das


----------



## klammerpeter (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hey, Leute

hab gerade der Arbeiterkammer Kärnten geschrieben und hab daraufhin
folgenden Musterbrief bekommen-> alles weitere seht ihr im Musterbrief (kann auch via E-Mail verschickt werden-ihr müsst unbedingt die Daten eingeben, mit denen ihr euch bei der Firma angemeldet habt.


Hans Muster
Glücksstraße 1
4020 Linz

Firma 
Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70
68219 Mannheim
DEUTSCHLAND



Betrifft: Kundennummer/Aktenzeichen:...........................................
              Vertragsauflösung

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Ich habe mich auf Ihrer Internetseite angemeldet, wurde aber über das Entstehen von Kosten in die Irre geführt.
Ich bin daher berechtigt wegen Irrtums den Vertrag anzufechten und verlange darüber hinaus aus jedem anderen erdenklichen Rechtsgrund die sofortige Vertragsauflösung. Ich fordere Sie auf keine Forderungen an mich zu stellen.

Sollte ich bis .......................... (Termin 14 Tage danach) darüber keine entsprechende schriftliche Bestätigung von Ihnen erhalten, gehe ich davon aus, dass Ihre Forderung gegenstandslos ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 


Hans Muster (=eigenhändige Unterschrift)


----------



## sascha (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Und was soll das Geschreibsel bringen? :wall:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wenn nebenan hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft und ein Leberwurstbrötchen will, dann kriegt der keins. Und der kriegt auch keine Rechtfertigung deswegen. Wenn man sich vor ihm rechtfertigt, kläfft er nur noch lauter.


----------



## sira71 (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

morgen....hab auch antwort von der bank bekommen.....hoffe wir können was bewegen....


----------



## IKARUS1 (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich bin ja auch in diesem "Club" von Soft-of-software. Werde denn heute auch mal ne Mail an die Commerzbank schicken. Gestern war mein dritter zahltermin..bekomme bestimmt heute ne E-Mail. Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht..das die mich überhaupt anschreiben..da ich mich nie mit einem falschen Namen  bei denen oder woanders angemeldet habe und auf meinen PC nur ich Zugriff habe. Hab aber nen schönen Phantasienamen bekommen.


----------



## laravandenberg (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Eine Postleitzahlensuche liefert in ganz Deutschland keinen Ort namens Meinz.
> 
> Meins bleibt meins, aber M*a*inz bleibt M*a*inz.
> 
> (Wie sagt der Schwabe: "I moin ja bloß"...)



Ja, war doch nur ein Witz von mir!:scherzkeks:


----------



## laravandenberg (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



sascha schrieb:


> Und was soll das Geschreibsel bringen? :wall:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



Bringt absolut nichts das Geschreibesl. Per mail sowieso nichts, weil niemand es liest und per Brief fühlen sie sich nur ernst genommen und schicken weiter "Drohmails". Ich hatte mich ja absichtlich bei ihnen angemeldet, weil ich Material für meine Webseite benötigt habe. Als sie dann doch mal auf der Seite waren und merkten, dass sie  absolut nicht ernst genommen werden, war Ruhe. Mehr als eine Rechnung und zwei Mahnungen habe ich nicht gesehen. Innerhalb von drei Wochen haben sie nicht mehr reagiert. 
Einfach die Mahnungen weglegen. Die Mahnungen usw., werden nicht "bewusst" geschrieben, es erfolgt alles über ihr System. Es sitzt keiner dort, der bearbeitet und sagt, jetzt müssen wir eine Mahnung schicken. Es geht alles automatisch bis nach gewisser Zeit das System aufhört Mahnungen zu schicken. Kann sein, dass Tank mal beauftragt wird. Aber auch da zweifle ich an, dass er bewusst eine mail an ihn liest. Denn, wie kann es sein, dass eine Bekannte sich unter, der damaligen der Adresse der Abzocker  angemeldet hat und von Tank kam die Mahnung an diese Adresse der Abzocker gerichtet.
Also, wer die geringste Arbeit haben will, ignoriert alles und nimmt den Vorgang als "Erfahrung" an.


----------



## Tschigl (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo oder Grüazi
Also bei mir ist der Termin ohne Reaktion abgelaufen, zum Glück.
Aber es Frustet schon diese Drohungen, jedenfalls bei mir. Ich hoffe die Lesen das Nicht sonst Merken die dass ich ein Opfer bin.Wünsche Allen das Beste und dass wir glücklich weiter Surfen.
Mit den Besten Grüßen aus der Schweiz


----------



## bernhard (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Tschigl schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist der Termin ohne Reaktion abgelaufen, zum Glück.


Bei *ALLEN* läuft *JEDER TERMIN* ohne Reaktion *ab*.


----------



## katjes (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hi,

noch eine frage. wenn ich wie hier steht dem mahnbescheid in 14 tagen wiederspreche also mit einem kreuzchen wie hier steht. muss ich es per email schicken oder per post??

bei mir ist seit meiner 1 mahnung 1 woche vergangen. wollte sonst jetzt meine mahnung widersprechen wie hier empfohlen wird wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe...??

lg katjes


----------



## Mario345 (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

du verwechselst da was. Ein *gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid* kommt wie der Name schon sagt, *vom zuständigen Gericht* und zwa*r immer schriftlich und nur vom Gericht. *Diesem evtl. Mahnbescheid musst *du innerhalb von zwei Wochen widersprechen und zwar immer schriftlich und an das Gericht und nur an das Gericht.* Diesen Widerspruch weder an deren Anwalt noch an die Firma selbst schicken auch keine Kopie. Also falls ein Mahnbescheid von Top-of-Software kommt und nicht vom zuständigen Gericht, nicht verarscharschen lassen der hat nix zusagen. 

*Zur Wiederholung:  ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt nur vom Gericht und nur schriftlich.*

Betreffend den Mahnungen von Top-of-Software einfach verfahren wie hier bereits besprochen, einfach ignorieren.!


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



katjes schrieb:


> noch eine frage. wenn ich wie hier steht dem mahnbescheid in 14 tagen wiederspreche also mit einem kreuzchen wie hier steht. muss ich es per email schicken oder per post??


Du verwechselst da wohl etwas!
Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt immer von einem Amtsgericht.

Du hast wahrscheinlich lediglich das Mahnschreiben des Betreibers oder seines Inkassoschergen erhalten. Das ist Futter für die Altpapiertonne, sonst nichts!


----------



## katjes (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

*danke für eure antworten, habe da wohl etwas verwechselt :wall:.

naja kann ja mal passieren 

lg katjes
*


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Opfer von Internetabzocke durch "softwaresammler" - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


> Zwischenzeitlich hat sich die Firma Content Services Ltd. in einem Prozessvergleich vor dem Landgericht Stuttgart im Rahmen des von uns betriebenen Kontokündigungsverfahrens dazu verpflichtet, auf ihren Portalen â€žopendownload.deâ€œ und â€žsoftwaresammler.deâ€œ deutlich auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit der angebotenen Internetdienstleistungen hinzuweisen.
> 
> Wir haben uns davon überzeugt, dass vor Anmeldung in den Memberbereich des jeweiligen Anbieters folgender deutlicher Hinweis erscheint:
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ob der Preishinweis, wie er momentan da steht, "deutlich" ist, darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein.

Und die Hintereingänge über Google-Ads wurden wohl auch nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## klammerpeter (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Damit forderst du sie auf, dich zu löschen, wenn sie sich NICHT melden, können sie dir ÜBERHAUPT nichts mehr zu schicken, da du etwas gegen sie in der Hand hast. 

Komischerweise hat die Supportadresse der Firma sich heut nicht zurückgemeldet, obwohl sie sich bisher überall sofort gemeldet hat.

Keine Sorge um mich, hab nie was persönliches angegeben, außer dass ich Lehrling im 4. Lehrjahr bin ^^


----------



## NoNaTo (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hiho,
naja was soll ich sagen? Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, zum ersten mal.
Ich hab mich jetzt schon einigermaßen darüber Informiert, hier im Forum und auch so, was halt Google so hergab.
Ich habe falsche Adressen angegeben, falsche Namen und bin 16 Jahre alt (somit also nicht Vertragsmündig oder??). In der netten Rechnung stand sie haben meine IP addresse, welche aber verbluffenderweise nur in 2 Zahlen mit meiner übereinstimmt. Zudem meinen sie, sie finden meinen Standort mittels Providers names dip.t-dialin.net raus . Soweit ich weiß heißt mein Anbieter Telekom oder verwechsel ich da was?? 
Widersprochen habe ich noch nicht, ich ignoriere einfach alles was kommt.
Bin aber bereit für die Droheskapaten die da kommen mögen.
Die Frage die ich mir Stelle ist die: 

Besteht eine Möglichkeit an meine Addresse zu gelangen?
Weil mein Internetanbieter dürfte ja keine Daten bekanntgeben, meine richtige IP haben sie ja nicht (soweit ich das beurteilen kann!), Das Emailfach gehört gar nicht mir sondern ein Kollege hat es mir mal vor 2 Jahren erstellt.
Denn ich habe wirklich keine Lust irgendeinen Brief von den Blödmännern zu bekommen, geschweigedenn in ein Gerichtsverfahren verstrickt zu werden.


Ich habe bereits nach Antworten gesucht, auch hier im Forum bin aber nicht fündig geworden.

Bitte um Antwort  
Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



NoNaTo schrieb:


> Besteht eine Möglichkeit an meine Addresse zu gelangen?
> Weil mein Internetanbieter dürfte ja keine Daten bekanntgeben, meine richtige IP haben sie ja nicht (soweit ich das beurteilen kann!)



Deine IP-Adresse ist dynamisch und wechselt bei jeder neuen Einwahl ins Netz. Der Netzname von T-Online nennt sich technisch "dip.t-dialin.net", das ist nicht verkehrt. Trotzdem: mit einer IP-Adresse ist allein niemals ein Vertragsschluß bewiesen. Und von den Providern kriegen die Abzocker keine Auskunft.
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



NoNaTo schrieb:


> Denn ich habe wirklich keine Lust irgendeinen Brief von den Blödmännern zu bekommen, geschweigedenn in ein Gerichtsverfahren verstrickt zu werden.



Außer 5-10 bösen Mails kommt da nix. Selbst wenn Mahnpost kommt: dafür gibt es die Papiertonne. Ehe die vor Gericht gehen, wachsen Alpenveilchen am Nordseestrand.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit von den Erziehungsberechtigten für nichtig erklärt werden. Allerdings ist es eigentlich unnötig, überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Unternehmen" anzufangen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

http://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/abzocker/abzocke-firma-content-services-ltd.-opendownload.de.html


> Offensichtlich entwickelt sich diese Möglichkeit, den Banken die Verbindung zu derartigen dubiosen Firmen anzuzeigen, zu einem adäquaten Mittel den Geldfluss zumindest kurzfristig zu unterbinden. Dass Firmen wie die Firma Content Services Ltd. hierdurch ?wohl schmerzlich- getroffen werden zeigt sich daran, dass sie versuchen die Kontosperrung im Wege eines einstweiligen Verfügungsverfahrens zu verhindern. Ob die Verpflichtung der Baden-Württembergischen Bank zur Abwicklung des Zahlungsverkehrs im Folgenden aufrecht erhalten werden kann, bleibt abzuwarten. Wir werden in jedem Fall weiter berichten.


----------



## katjes (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo,

irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht wirklich mit der Firma Content Services was da oben erwähnt wird ??

vllt bin ich aber auch zu doof *LACH*

hat die firma was mit top-of-software zu tun?? oder ist das eine andere??

lg katjes


----------



## laravandenberg (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



katjes schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht wirklich mit der Firma Content Services was da oben erwähnt wird ??
> 
> ...



Alles in einer Hand!!


----------



## hains (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hi, ich hab mir die ganzen Posts ma durchgelesen, aber ich habe nirgends eine Lösung auf mein Problem gefunden: Ich bin auch reingefallen auf diese website. Allerdings bilde ich mir ein dass diese zu der Zeit wo ich mich angemeldet habe noch openload.de und nicht opendownload.de hieß.
Naja, im Grunde alles gleich: 96 € 2 Jahre Vertragslaufzeit, ABER ich habe das erste Jahr schon bezahlt.... ich habe mittlerweile auch schon eine Mahnung von dem Anwalt bekommen und dsa wären dann somit 138€.
In einer E-Mail die sie mir geschickt haben steht:
"* Die Rechnung für das erste Vertragsjahr wurde von Ihnen beglichen. Die Forderung
ist somit anerkannt und daher fällig. Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf hat dies in
einem Fall (Zeitschrift "Neue Juristische Wochenschrift", Rechtssprechungsreport
1998) entschieden."*
.... das macht mir irgendwie Angst :cry:
ich hoffe mir kann jmd. helfen der sich auf dem Gebiet etwas auskennt.
lg


----------



## laravandenberg (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



hains schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mir die ganzen Posts ma durchgelesen, aber ich habe nirgends eine Lösung auf mein Problem gefunden: Ich bin auch reingefallen auf diese website. Allerdings bilde ich mir ein dass diese zu der Zeit wo ich mich angemeldet habe noch openload.de und nicht opendownload.de hieß.
> Naja, im Grunde alles gleich: 96 € 2 Jahre Vertragslaufzeit, ABER ich habe das erste Jahr schon bezahlt.... ich habe mittlerweile auch schon eine Mahnung von dem Anwalt bekommen und dsa wären dann somit 138€.
> In einer E-Mail die sie mir geschickt haben steht:
> "* Die Rechnung für das erste Vertragsjahr wurde von Ihnen beglichen. Die Forderung
> ...


----------



## double999 (27 Januar 2010)

*Opendownload.de zum Schadensersatz verurteilt*



> Nach einer Entscheidung des Landgerichts  (LG) Mannheim muss der Betreiber der Web-Abofalle opendownload.de  einem Nutzer des Angebots Schadensersatz zahlen. Dieser hatte vor  Gericht die Kosten eingeklagt, die ihm durch die Einschaltung seines  Anwalts zur Abwehr der Forderungen entstanden waren. Nach dem  Amtsgericht Mannheim gaben auch die Richter des Landgerichts dem Kläger  mit Urteil vom 14. Januar 2010 in zweiter Instanz Recht (Az. 10 S  53/09).


heise online - Erneute Schlappe für Abofallen-Betreiber vor dem LG Mannheim


Im deutschen Recht gilt für den Bereich des gerichtlichen Verfahrens der Grundsatz, dass derjenige, der den Prozess verliert, alle Kosten tragen muss, und zwar sowohl die eigenen, als auch die Gerichtskosten, als auch die Kosten der Gegenpartei. 

Leider kann man diese Grundsätze auf den aussgerichtlichen Bereich nicht ohne weiteres übertragen. Häufig ist es also so, dass derjenige, der zur aussergerichtlichen Abwehr einer Forderung erfolgreich einen Anwalt beauftragt, später auf den Kosten für seinen Anwalt sitzen bleibt. Dieses Verständnis folgt aus dem Gesetz, beruht aber insbesondere auf einer Entscheidung des Bundesgerichtshofes vom 12.12.2006 - Az VI 224/05. Dort heisst es bereits im Leitsatz der Entscheidung:



> *Die Inanspruchnahme wegen einer Geldforderung begründet nicht ohne  weiteres einen materiellrechtlichen Kostenerstattungsanspruch des in  Anspruch Genommenen hinsichtlich der für die außergerichtliche Abwehr  des Anspruchs aufgewendeten Anwaltskosten.*


und später in den Entscheidungsgründen:



> "Mit unberechtigten Ansprüchen konfrontiert zu werden, gehört zum  allgemeinen Lebensrisiko,..."


Genau auf diesen zweiten Teil hat sich in der vorliegenden Entscheidung auch Opendownload.de berufen und eine Übernahme der Kosten abgelehnt. Der BGH habe ja entschieden, dass so etwas zum allgemeinen Lebensrisiko gehöre.

Leider haben die Betreiber von opendownload.de wohl die Entscheidung des BGH nicht vollständig gelesen oder aber ein Zitat bewusst aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, denn der oben zitierte Satz, heisst in der Entscheidung vollständig:



> Mit unberechtigten Ansprüchen konfrontiert zu werden, gehört zum  allgemeinen Lebensrisiko, *soweit nicht die Voraussetzungen einer  speziellen Haftungsnorm vorliegen *


Denn der Bundesgerichtshof hat ziemlich deutlich gemacht, dass es durchaus Konstellationen gibt, bei deren Vorliegen auch die Kosten er Abwehr von ungerechtfertigten Ansprüchen erstattungsfähig sind. In der angesprochenen Entscheidung heisst es dazu



> Ein materiellrechtlicher Kostenerstattungsanspruch kann sich etwa aus  Vertrag, Verzug, positiver Vertragsverletzung, culpa in contrahendo,  Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag oder Delikt ergeben;


Und genau diesen Gedanken hat das LG Mannheim aufgegriffen und festgestellt, dass die Betreiber offenbar selbst Bedenken hinsichtlich der eigenen Vorgehensweise hatten, denn schliesslich habe man bereits nach dem ersten Schreiben des gegnerischen Anwalts erklärt, dass auf die geltend gemachten Forderungen verzichtet werde. Insofern habe der Betreiber bei der Geltendmachung der augenscheinlich unberechtigten Forderung zumindest fahlässig gehandelt mit der Folge, dass die Kosten zur Abwehr der Ansprüche erstattungsfähig sind.

Eine richtige, vielmehr aber wirklich wichtige Entscheidung!!! Es wäre zu wünschen, wenn sich noch mehrere Gerichte dieser Auffassung anschliessen würden.


----------



## katjes (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hi,

jetzt bin ich aber, auch nicht wirklich schlauer ja gut das ist ein und die selbe firma aber, was bedeutet das jetzt sagen wir mal auf hoch deutsch?? :smile:

stehe etwas auf dem schlauch wahrscheinlich... :scherzkeks:  sorry dafür 

lg katjes


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Nochmal auf hochdeutsch:

Wenn Du bereits einmal haben zahlen, dann Du Pech, aber das nicht schlimm, weil trotzdem das nix Beweis für Vertrag, nix Forderung anerkannt. Wenn Du jetzt nix mehr zahlen und nix schreiben, dann kommen 3, 4, 5 oder auch 10 Mahnungen, aber nix Gericht, weil Abzocker nix wollen Hose runterlassen in Gerichtssaal.

Abzocker haben sowieso gerade wieder gekriegt Ohrfeige vor Landgericht Mannheim. Abzocker sicher nicht wollen dasselbe nochmal in nächster Zeit.
Betreiber von Opendownload.de verlieren Revision und müssen Anwaltskosten zur Forderungsabwehr zahlen - Antispam e. V.

Du kapieren jetzt?


----------



## titti (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,
blöd wie ich bin hab ich mich gestern Abend auch bei top of software angemeldet. Im Internet suchte ich dann die Seite und da wurde mir klar was abgeht. Danach habe ich sofort einen Widerruf an den ihre Mail-Addresse geschrieben (nicht an das Kontaktformular). Sofort kam eine Antwort, dass die Mail nicht zugestellt werden konnte und ich mich an das Kontaktformular zu wenden habe. Dies tat ich nicht. Heute früh bekam ich dann aber doch eine Mail von denen, in der stand das mein Widerruf angenommen wurde und ich keine Rechnung zu zahlen habe.
Also rechtzeitig widerrufen bringt doch etwas-aber nicht an das Kontaktformular schreiben sondern an die Mail-Addresse im Impressum.
Viel Glück euch allen.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Aha, das wird denen wohl langsam zu teuer, das mit dem Widerruf ignorieren.


----------



## peter999 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Offensichtlich entwickelt sich diese Möglichkeit, den Banken die Verbindung zu derartigen dubiosen Firmen anzuzeigen, zu einem adäquaten Mittel den Geldfluss zumindest kurzfristig zu unterbinden. Dass Firmen wie die Firma Content Services Ltd. hierdurch ?wohl schmerzlich- getroffen werden zeigt sich daran, dass sie versuchen die Kontosperrung im Wege eines einstweiligen Verfügungsverfahrens zu verhindern. Ob die Verpflichtung der Baden-Württembergischen Bank zur Abwicklung des Zahlungsverkehrs im Folgenden aufrecht erhalten werden kann, bleibt abzuwarten. Wir werden in jedem Fall weiter berichten. 

Die Veröffentlichung unter www.ratgeberrecht.eu stammt aus dem Juli 2009.
Solche Zitate sollten eigentlich mit einer Datumsangabe versehen sein.


----------



## laravandenberg (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Nochmal auf hochdeutsch:
> 
> 
> Abzocker haben sowieso gerade wieder gekriegt Ohrfeige vor Landgericht Mannheim. Abzocker sicher nicht wollen dasselbe nochmal in nächster Zeit.
> ...



Hallo! Nein, Katjes hat sich nicht auf meinen Beitrag bezogen, wegen dem Bezahlen im ersten Jahr. Mein Beitrag war an hains gerichtet. Katjes wollte  ursprünglich wissen was Content Services mit Top-OF-Software zu tun hat. Ich hatte geschrieben, dass alles in einer Hand ist. Jetzt kommt die Frage,  was es da für Konsequenzen gibt. Ja, was soll es da für Konsequenzen geben???? Ich sehe keine.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:17:33 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:11:58 ----------




titti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> blöd wie ich bin hab ich mich gestern Abend auch bei top of software
> Also rechtzeitig widerrufen bringt doch etwas-aber nicht an das Kontaktformular schreiben sondern an die Mail-Addresse im Impressum.
> Viel Glück euch allen.



Wenn ich auf Link im Impressum drücke, komme ich automatisch in das Kontaktformular, wo ich Rechnungsnummer usw. angeben muss. Im Impressum steht doch gar keine mailadresse, sondern nur Link zum Kontaktformular.Ist doch selbe Adresse, wie wenn ich es im Kontakt aufrufe???!!!! Ich finde keine gesonderte mail-Adresse.


----------



## katjes (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

danke für die info 

habe es verstanden hätte man aber auch etwas netter ausdrücken können  aber egal. habe es ja jetzt verstanden :wall:

lg katjes


----------



## laravandenberg (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



katjes schrieb:


> danke für die info
> 
> habe es verstanden hätte man aber auch etwas netter ausdrücken können  aber egal. habe es ja jetzt verstanden :wall:
> 
> lg katjes



Beruhige Dich, ich denke, es hat sich gar nicht auf Deine Frage bezogen, war Verwechslung.


----------



## titti (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

oh tschuldigung 
meinte die addresse:[email protected]
müsste in den ihrer ersten mail an dich stehen


----------



## laravandenberg (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



titti schrieb:


> oh tschuldigung
> meinte die addresse:[email protected]
> müsste in den ihrer ersten mail an dich stehen



Danke, die Adresse war mir gar nicht bekannt.


----------



## Hardy1947 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hier ganz neu ein OLG-Urteil

opendownload: Betreiber verliert erneut vor Gericht


----------



## katjes (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

*hi,

habe mir das urteil durch gelesen :-D. die bestätigen das was wir auch schon alle wissen. der betreiber musste die gerichtskosten von dem kläger übernehmen.

lg katjes
*


----------



## laravandenberg (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Hardy1947 schrieb:


> Hier ganz neu ein OLG-Urteil
> 
> opendownload: Betreiber verliert erneut vor Gericht



Es ist wieder mal ein Zeichen, aber wegen ca. 46 EUR Schadenersatz (Anwaltsgebühren) , da wäre mir der Zeitaufwand zu hoch. Und "denen"  tut die finanzielle Strafe nicht weh.


----------



## katjes (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hi,

ja da hast du recht dafür ist mir meine zeit auch zu schade und das geld tut den nicht weh die lachen da drüber denke ich.

aber das bestärkt uns alle hier finde ich 

lg katjes


----------



## Hardy1947 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das Wichstigste an dem Urteil ist nicht der Schadenersatzanspruch für die Anwaltskosten, sondern dass hier gerichtlich bestätigt wurde, dass hier keine rechtsgültigen Verträge zu Stande kommen.


----------



## katjes (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hi,

ja da hast du recht .

lg katjes


----------



## laravandenberg (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Hardy1947 schrieb:


> Das Wichstigste an dem Urteil ist nicht der Schadenersatzanspruch für die Anwaltskosten, sondern dass hier gerichtlich bestätigt wurde, dass hier keine rechtsgültigen Verträge zu Stande kommen.



Ja.ja. keine rechtsgültigen Verträge..... Um mal das Urteil zu übersetzen. Es kam kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande, ihr "Abzocker"  seit zwar im Unrecht, könnt aber weiter eure Firma so betreiben. Wer bezahlt hat eben Pech, streicht das Geld ruhig ein. Gesetzlich wird es keiner streitig machen. Wer nicht bezahlt, der ist  schlau und außerdem noch im Recht und hat dadurch nichts zu befürchten. Seltsame Gesetzgebung!! Deshalb ist mir meine Zeit zu schade,um gerichtlich gegen sie vorzugehen, es ändert sich doch nichts. :wall:


----------



## Teleton (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> Das Wichstigste an dem Urteil ist nicht der Schadenersatzanspruch für die Anwaltskosten, sondern dass hier gerichtlich bestätigt wurde, dass hier keine rechtsgültigen Verträge zu Stande kommen.


Und den Betreibern dies -schon wegen der Vielzahl von Beschwerden- hätte bekannt sein müssen.
An dieser Stelle hat das Gericht anscheinend leider die Gelegenheit verpasst nach der Beschwerdequote zu bohren. Es dürften ähnlich wie bei Dialern keine zufriedenen bewussten Kunden existieren. Alle die sich anmelden haben den Preis nicht erkannt.


----------



## laravandenberg (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Teleton schrieb:


> Und den Betreibern dies -schon wegen der Vielzahl von Beschwerden- hätte bekannt sein müssen.
> An dieser Stelle hat das Gericht anscheinend leider die Gelegenheit verpasst nach der Beschwerdequote zu bohren. Es dürften ähnlich wie bei Dialern keine zufriedenen bewussten Kunden existieren. Alle die sich anmelden haben den Preis nicht erkannt.



Genau so ist es. Keiner war sich bewusst, dass es etwas kostet, denn kein denkender  Mensch meldet sich da an, wenn ihm die Kosten bewusst wären. Wer braucht so einen Mitgliedschaft - niemand!!


----------



## magintosh (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Lol, köstlich! 
Dieses "Geschäft" scheint wirklich rentabel zu sein..

Wenn man bedenkt wieviele sich durch ungerechtfertigte Mahnungen (Kalletaler Dreieck) einschüchtern lassen. 

Selbst nach Recherche in diesem Forum, scheinen sich einige nicht sicher zu sein, ob sie nun diese "Rechnung" bezahlen müssen oder nicht. 
Man könnte ja fast meinen das sie zahlen WOLLEN! 

Dieser Thread müsste/sollte eigentlich nur eine Seite haben.
Aber anstatt die vorherigen Posts durchzulesen, fragt hier jeder nochmals nach, ob er nun bei "seinem persönlichen Sachverhalt" nicht doch zahlen dürfe! :-D

BTT: Nach 2 Mahnungen war leider schon schluss bei mir..
Soll ich noch nachfragen, ob ich nicht doch bezahlen darf?


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



magintosh schrieb:


> Nach 2 Mahnungen war leider schon schluss bei mir.. Soll ich noch nachfragen, ob ich nicht doch bezahlen darf?


Selbstverständlich, etwa auf diese Art und Weise: "Lieber A.V., leider hast du mich nur mit 2 Mahnungen bedacht. Was ist denn da los? Muss ich etwa nichts mehr bezahlen? Bitte bitte prüfe das nochmal und schütte mich auch weiterhin regelmäßig mit deinen literarisch sehr wertvollen Mahnschreiben zu. Im Voraus vielen, vielen Dank!" :scherzkeks:


----------



## Phil221 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

moin
ich sehe das ich wohl nicht alleine mit dem problem bin...

so ist der stand der dinge, ich habe auf kino.to einen film sehen wollen. brauchte aber einen anderen player (freeware) den ich bei top of software runtergeladen habe. ich habe ausversehen das kleingedruckte überlesen wo das mit den kosten stand... 
nun bekomme ich heute morgen um halb 6 ne email und im anhang die rechnung von 96€... nur komisch ist das genau nach ablauf des wiederrufsrechtes diese mail kommt... wie soll ich mich verhalten? soll ich mich via mail an die wenden oder was genau soll ich tun? die haben alles von mir ... angefangen beim namen bis hin zur ip-add!!!

bitte um schnelle hilfe!!!
euch erstmal nen schönes wochenende und danke im vorraus

MFG phil


----------



## IKARUS1 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

lese mal was alle anderen machen...lass sie doch schreiben..du reagierst gar nicht...ich habe die rechnung auch..meine letze Mahnung ist am 25.01.2010 gekommen....schade warte schon auf nen neuen Drohbrief. (ist aber noch nicht da). Zahlen werde ich jedenfall nicht einen Cent.


----------



## Phil221 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

:-D:-D:-D dann werde ich das auch so machen... danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## laravandenberg (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Phil221 schrieb:


> :-D:-D:-D dann werde ich das auch so machen... danke für die schnelle antwort



Mach doch nicht alles nach,  mach´s doch mal anders wie die Anderen und bezahle. Die Abzocker freuen sich!:scherzkeks:


----------



## magintosh (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



magintosh schrieb:


> Aber anstatt die vorherigen Posts durchzulesen, fragt hier jeder nochmals nach, ob er nun bei "seinem persönlichen Sachverhalt" nicht doch zahlen dürfe! :-D


 
:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Guender (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich bin da wohl schon einen Schritt weiter.

Ich habe nämlich schon Post von einem Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank aus Osnabrück bekommen, der die Antassia GmbH vertritt.
Ich soll innerhalb einer Woche 138,00 Euro bezahlen.   Hahaha

Habe vorher noch nie eine Rechnung oder Zahlungserinnerung von top-of-software.de bekommen. Weder als email noch per Post.

Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren schon mal so einen Vorfall und sollte ca. 500 Euro zahlen, weil ich angeblich einen Erotikfilm heruntergeladen hatte. (Nochmal laut Hahahaha !!!)

Da ich nie reagiert habe, war nach 2 weiteren Briefen damals einfach Schluß mit der Belästigung !

Das wird in diesem Fall auch nicht anders sein !

Also an alle:  Nicht zahlen und einfach alles ignorieren.
Noch nicht mal hinschreiben oder dort anrufen.  Ist verlorene Zeit !

Gruß,
Güny


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Guender schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich schon Post von einem Rechtsanwalt O. T. aus Osnabrück bekommen, der die Antassia GmbH vertritt.
> Ich soll innerhalb einer Woche 138,00 Euro bezahlen.


Google mal nach diesem Rechtsanwalt


----------



## webwatcher (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Guender schrieb:


> Da ich nie reagiert habe, war nach 2 weiteren Briefen damals einfach Schluß mit der Belästigung !
> 
> Das wird in diesem Fall auch nicht anders sein !


Können auch mehr Belästigungen sein.  Grüne/blaue  Tonne sind geeignete Ablageorte.


----------



## Guender (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Google mal nach diesem Rechtsanwalt


Da brauche ich nicht zu googeln.
Das ist mir schon klar, was das für ein "Rechtsanwalt" (wer ist hier eigentlich im Recht ?) ist.

[...]

Gruß,
Güny


----------



## Laila (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo Zusammen :smile:

kann euch gar nicht sagen wie erleichtert ich bin nachdem ich eure Beiträge gelesen habe.
Auch ich bin in der Falle von Top-OF-Software reingetappt :wall: wollte eigentlich nur Flash Player runterladen und es stand kostenlos :roll:.
Heute habe ich eine Rechnung über 96 Euro bekommen, habe denen zurückgeschrieben das ich nichts von Kosten gelesen hatte, geschweige von Abo Vertrag.

Was meint ihr, soll ich der Flash Player löschen? Ich kenne mich leider mit solchen Problemen nicht aus und habe ein bisschen Schiss davor.:cry:

Würde mich über eure Antwort freuen.
Danke


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Den Flash-Player hast Du nicht bei top-opf-lumpensammler geladen, sondern Du wurdest von top-of-lumpensammler aus lediglich zu der Originalseite eines unabhängigen dritten Anbieters (der eigentlich kostenlos ist) hinverlinkt und hast von da das Programm geholt. Also hat der Flash-Player, so wie Du ihn installiert hast, nichts mit der top-of-Klabautermann-Seite zu tun. Die Top-of-Klabautermann-Seite hat schließlich auch gar keine Rechte am flash-player. Sobald die das Programm selbst auf ihrer eigenen Abzockerseite anbieten würden, würde Adobe denen die Hammelbeine langziehen.

Alles, was Du sonst zu dieser Klabauter-Primitiv-Abzocke wissen musst, erfährst Du, wenn Du nur die letzten paar Seiten im Thread liest.


----------



## Groundhog (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo in die Runde,

es hat mich auch erwischt und ich habe, nach dem ich eine Mail von denen erhalten hatte, nicht mal den Link bestätigt. Trotzdem kam die berühmte Rechnung per E-Mail über 96,00 Euro.
Ich weiß, dass ich nun wohl nerve, aber kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass man durch wirklich nur nicht reagieren auf die Forderung bzw. weitere Drohungen da raus kommt ohne Zahlung oder ist eine besondere Maßnahme (Kontaktaufnahme mit Verbraucherschutz) sinnvoller?
In bedanke mich im Voraus auf eine Antwort von euch.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## dvill (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wir sind keine Hellseher.

Wir wissen nur, dass solche Mahndrohschreiben zur Zahlungserpressung zigtausendfach verschickt werden und seit mehr als vier Jahren nicht ein Betroffener wirklich mehr machen musste, als den Müll wegzuschmeißen.

Aber natürlich glaubt jeder Neue hier, er wäre was Besonderes ...


----------



## Groundhog (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich habe es nur noch mal hier geschrieben, um darauf hinzuweißen, dass es auch ohne Bestätigung des Links von denen kommt.
Als ich die Mail von denen bekam, sah ich direkt, dass es sich nicht um die Softwarefirma handelt, die ich zuvor besucht hatte und habe das Bestätigen gelassen.
Ja tut mir leid, wenn jeder Neue hier so etwas hilflos rüber kommt und nervt, aber das ist mir noch nicht passiert und etwas geschockt war ich auch. Gerade, weil ich selbst in einem Forum aktiv bin, weiß ich schon, wie nervig doppelte Fragen sind etc., aber dennoch beantworte ich die. Wen es nervt braucht ja nicht zu antworten.
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht, dass es mich getroffen hat, als alten Hasen im Internet, denn ich hatte noch nichts vergleichbares bisher.
Ich danke allen hier für euer Verständnis meine Frage betreffend und wünsche einen schönen Sonntag.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## dvill (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ob es den Gebrüdern kommt, und wenn, wie, ist eigentlich egal.

Das hier zählt: Urteil gegen Opendownload.de: Schlappe für Abzocker - n-tv.de


> *Vorbildfunktion*
> 
> Betroffene wissen jetzt, dass sie einen Anwalt einschalten können, ohne finanzielle Belastungen befürchten zu müssen. Dies könnte noch mehr Menschen dazu bewegen, sich gegen die fiese Abzocke im Internet zu wehren.





> Nach Auffassung der Richter kommt aber kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande, da die Nutzer von einem kostenlosen Angebot ausgingen und auch bei der Anmeldung nicht ausreichend über die entstehenden Kosten informiert würden.


----------



## Laila (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

@Antiscammer

Danke für deine Antwort :smile:

Ich hatte ziemlich viel Schiss, weil ich mein Name und Adresse bei der Registrierung angegeben habe (villeicht zu naiv?) und die Mail die ich bekommen habe sich sehr bedrohlich anhört.

Ich werde ab jetzt nicht mehr darauf reagieren und abwarten.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Laila schrieb:


> Ich werde ab jetzt nicht mehr darauf reagieren und abwarten.


Tu das und  laß dich nicht durch weiteren Mahndrohmüll verunsichern. 
( Spamfilter und grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne sind geeignete  Entsorgungsmaßnahmen gegen Belästigungen )

PS: Hunde die bellen, beißen nicht.


----------



## bernhard (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

OffTopic verschoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60880-wie-schnell.html


----------



## arya (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

[Das ist eine sehr gute IDEE.Bin sofort dabei.
Mir ist zwei mal passiert nicht nur ein mal?!
Opendownload (am 20.03.2009)Habe die Rechnung so Blöööd ich war:wall: auchgezahlt.Jetzt wollen die auch nochmal 96€ .Ich habe nicht vor zu Zahlen).+ Top of Software( am 09.01.2010 .Rechnung bekommen ,ich habe noch nicht bezahlt :dagegen: . Deshalb es muss was passieren eine Sammleklage ist sehr gut.Damit solche Gaunern nicht gelingt weiterzumachen,und auf unsere Kosten Reich zu werden .


----------



## webwatcher (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



arya schrieb:


> eine Sammleklage ist sehr gut.


Es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html

wenn du etwas tun willst  dann das hier >> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## Recht (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo,auch ich wurde reingelegt.

was ist der konkrete grund dafür,dass nie dass wort "strafanzeige"" o.ä. auftaucht

liegt es daran dass keine hintermänner bekannt sind?

ich weiss bei  ltd`s deren geschäftssitz in england ist,der gerichtsstand für ZIVILRECHTSSACHEN auch in england ist

aber das ist doch nicht der fall.und selbt wenn,strafrechtlich kann man doch jeden und alles anzeigen,oder?


----------



## arya (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

:respekt:danke für die schnelle Antwort web watcher.
das werde ich auch machen,das mit der Bank meine ich. 
ich warte auf der Mahnung .Und dann beschwere ich mich auch bei ( RECHTANWALTSKAMMER) IN BERLIN. Das sollten wirklich alle TUN.:rulez:

Lara Mann muss nicht nur Steif sitzen und Alles auf ihn ergehen lassen nur weil Mann ein Fehler machte!!!.Und das passierte nicht nur mir.Wie Mann 1000 mal Gelesen hat. Sie machen es sehr geschickt....REAGIEREN werde ich aufjedenfalls .Wie oben erklärt ...........


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Recht schrieb:


> was ist der konkrete grund dafür,dass nie dass wort "strafanzeige"" o.ä. auftaucht
> 
> liegt es daran dass keine hintermänner bekannt sind?


Eigentlich kennt man diese Hintermänner zur Genüge! :unzufrieden:

Das ganze ist aber - und das gibt es nur in Deutschland - eine strafrechtliche Grauzone. Mehrere (Straf-) Verfahren gegen die (eigentlichen) Betreiber wurden bereits eingestellt, da "keine Betrugsabsicht zu erkennen sei". :cry:


----------



## Recht (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

aber es werden doch täglich ebenso betroffene anzeige erstatten oder meiden viele die polizei?es muss doch irgendwo eine registratur aller anzeigen zu dem sachverhalt geben.
die gauner sind doch sicher auch vorbestraft,dann müssen die dutzenden staatsanwaltschaften doch reagieren.es werden doch alle derzeit laufenden ermittlungsverfahren gespeichert und sind für jeden beamten sofort einsehbar.




wie bekommen die gauner denn die entsprechenden gelben anzeigen bei google?kostet denen dass nicht sehr viel geld?

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Recht schrieb:


> aber es werden doch täglich ebenso betroffene anzeige erstatten oder meiden viele die polizei?es muss doch irgendwo eine registratur aller anzeigen zu dem sachverhalt geben.


Sind "abgeheftet" bei den Staatsanwaltschaften Frankfurt und Darmstadt


Recht schrieb:


> die ["innovativen Geschäftsleute"] ****** sind doch sicher auch vorbestraft


Nein, sind sie nicht, obwohl sie bereits jahrelang dieses "Gewerbe" ausüben.


Recht schrieb:


> wie bekommen die ["innovativen Geschäftsleute"] ****** denn die entsprechenden gelben anzeigen bei google?kostet denen dass nicht sehr viel geld?


Doch, kosten sie. Aber wenn man in den letzten Jahren Millionen mit derartigen "Geschäften" scheffelte, zahlen die das aus der Portokasse. :unzufrieden:


----------



## jukel (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



murat06 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal gemeinsam also ich habe auch ein Mail bekommen von top-of -sofware mit 8€ mon, jährlich 96€ zu zahlen allerdings wollte ich nur google earth runterladen was normalerweiße nichts kostet und jetzt wollen die geld von mir also wenn ich richtig verstanden habe soll ich die ganzen anschreiben von denen ignorieren Danke im voraus bye
> murat



Das selbe ist mir auch passiert.:wall:
Ich wollte eine Rückmail zu der mir zugesandten Rechnung schicken.
Diese kam jedoch zurück mit dem Vermerk, ich müsse meine Kundennummer angeben und könne dann erst antworten. Gut, dass ich das hier gelesen habe.
Jetzt werde ich erst mal nichts unternehmen und die Sache auf mich zukommen lassen.
Aber mulmig ist mir doch. Wäre toll, wenn jemand hierzu Erfahrungen benennen könnte.
Danke


----------



## webwatcher (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



jukel schrieb:


> Wäre toll, wenn jemand hierzu Erfahrungen benennen könnte.


Die Story läuft  jetzt schon  seit dem 22.09.2008
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ad-de-softwaresammler-de-me-too-postings.html
mit mehreren  tausend Postings und ist  über eine Million mal aufgerufen worden.  

Außer dümmlichem Mahndrohmüll ist noch nie etwas weiter passiert. 
Was willst du   noch wissen?


----------



## jukel (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

DANKE, dass Sie so schnell antworten.
Hatte irgendwann mal gelesen, dass man sich sofort an den Verbraucherschutz wenden soll bei solchen Sachen, damit
keine Verfalldaten wegen Kündigungs-Terminen entstehen.
Nun bin ich beruhigt.
Die schreiben in der Rechnung, weil man 14 Tage verstreichen ließ, wäre auch kein Widerrufsrecht mehr möglich.
Bin froh, dass ich nicht Alleine bin und man hier so schnelle und tolle Unterstützung erhält. Vielen Dank :bussi:


----------



## Julian89 (1 Februar 2010)

*Nochmal Opendownload.de*

Hallo erstmal,
ich bin neu hier und deshalb hoffe ich, dass ich das hier ander richtigen Stelle poste und dass diese Frage nicht schon zum x-ten mal gestellt wird. Ich habe grade nämlich nochmal eine wenig im Internet recherchiert.
Also folgendes: Ich finde immer nur Aussagen wie: "Auf keinen Fall zahlen!"
Das Problem ist nur, dass ich letztes Jahr aus Angst direkt gezahlt habe, jetzt kam am Wochenende die neue Rechnung für dieses Jahr. Deswegen meine Frage: Muss ich jetzt zahlen? Ist der Vertrag jetzt rechtskräftig, weil ich beim ersten Mal gezahlt habe?

Ich hoffe ich könnt mir schnell weiterhelfen.
Danke schonmal


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nochmal Opendownload.de*



Julian89 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass ich letztes Jahr aus Angst direkt gezahlt habe, jetzt kam am Wochenende die neue Rechnung für dieses Jahr. Deswegen meine Frage: Muss ich jetzt zahlen? Ist der Vertrag jetzt rechtskräftig, weil ich beim ersten Mal gezahlt habe?l


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

PS: Mit Onlinehandel hat die Abofallenabzockerei nicht das Geringste zu tun


----------



## johnb (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Moin Leute!Ich bin gestern abend auch auf die Betrüger von Top of Software reingefallen!Hab aber falsche Adresse und ausgedachten Namen eingegeben!Aber die Adresse die ich eingegeben habe ist hier ganz in der Nähe!
Meine Frage ist ob auf der Rechnung die man bekommt auch die E-Mail-Adresse zu sehen ist?Weil die beinhaltet meinen vollständigen Namen und da ich aufm Dorf wohne könnte der Glückliche mich kennen!


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



johnb schrieb:


> Weil die beinhaltet meinen vollständigen Namen und da ich aufm Dorf wohne könnte der Glückliche mich kennen!


na und? Virtueller Mahndrohmüll  entsorgt ein Spamfilter. Für Mahndrohmüll auf Papier gibt es grüne/blaue Wertstofftonnen.


----------



## johnb (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Schon klar aber die falsche Adresse die ich eingegeben hab ähnelt der eines Nachbarn: Ich hab eingegeben:[ edit]  und es gibt nur vier Häuser weiter jemanden der [ edit] heißt und dem könnte ja der Brief zugestellt werden und wenn dann meine E-Mail-adresse die meinen vollen Namen beinhaltet, in der Rechnung steht wird der wohl vor meiner Haustür stehen:scherzkeks:


----------



## laravandenberg (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Na, bevor die Rechnung per Post kommt, wenn überhaupt, da vergeht schon eine Weile. Die Rechnung kommt per mail  an Dich und nicht an Deinen Nachbarn. Ob mail-Adresse auf Rechnung steht, kann ich nicht beantworten, vielleicht hat jemand mal Rechnung schriftlich bekommen und liest das hier im Forum. Das hast Du ja auch sehr schlau gemacht:wall::wall:


----------



## Julian89 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> Die Rechnung für das erste Vertragsjahr wurde von Ihnen beglichen. Die Forderung
> ist somit anerkannt und daher fällig. Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf hat dies in
> einem Fall (Zeitschrift "Neue Juristische Wochenschrift", Rechtssprechungsreport
> 1998 ) entschieden.


So lautet es in der Email. Ist da was dran? Meine Zahlungsfrist läuft jetzt schon ab, weiß einer was zu meinem Fall, ist der Vertrag nun rechtskräftig oder nicht?


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Julian89 schrieb:


> weiß einer was zu meinem Fall,


Dein "Fall" unterscheidet sich in  nichts von hundertausender ebenfalls  Betroffener. 

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.

PS: Hast du dir auch nur mal 10 Minuten Zeit genommen, den  Thread zu lesen?
Es ist alles schon dutzende Male durchgekaut.


----------



## Julian89 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> PS: Hast du dir auch nur mal 10 Minuten Zeit genommen, den  Thread zu lesen?
> Es ist alles schon dutzende Male durchgekaut.




Tut mir Leid, wenn ich euch hier nerve, weil meine Frage zum x-ten Mal gestellt wird, aber ich habe in den letzten zwei Tagen so viele Beiträge und ganze Foren-Threads durchgelesen und nicht die befriedigende Antwort gefunden, sodass ich jetzt einfach gefragt habe!!

Aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wenn da von einem angeblichen Urteil des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf (welches Aktenzeichen? Datum?) im "Rechtsprechungsreport" 1998 die Rede ist, dann interessiert mich das nicht. Das kann erstmal jeder sagen.
Genauso gut kann ich sagen: "Aufgrund eines Urteils des Bundesgerichtshofs aus den 50-er Jahren, veröffentlicht in der Wochenschau, haben alle Katzen bundeseinheitlich grau zu sein."

Fest steht: bei einer irrtümlich geleisteten Zahlung kann man sich auf den Rechtsirrtum berufen. Ein Vertragsverhältnis, das nicht besteht, wird dadurch nicht pseudolegalisiert. Es sei denn, man unterschreibt irgendein Anerkenntnis.


----------



## Recht (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

die ALLERWICHTIGSTE FRAGE jedoch erscheint mir

ist das wirklich eine der wenig existierenden gesetzeslücken in deutschland?

oder sind polizei,staatsanwälte etc. NOCH zu unbewandert?oder gar zu faul?




das klingt alles zu unschön um wahr zu sein.
bei der gesetzeslage,wenn sie tatsächlich so ist,ist ja jeder der keine moralischen skrupel hat gezwungen sowas zu machen.

warum gibt es denn noch verhältnissmäßig wenige anbieter?es müssten doch schon viel mehr auf dieses roß aufgestiegen sein.

oder haben die größtbekannten(die u.a. opendownload anbieten) besonders guten draht zu staatsanwaltschaften etc?

das klingt alles so einfach

limited gründen(kosten ca 1500euro)
internetseite erstellen(kosten ca 1500euro oder weniger???)
durch verschicken von infobriefen(auch wenn es eigentlich keine sind) vielleicht pro brief 30cent

bei 100.000briefen also nur portokosten in höhe von ca 30.000euro

wenn 15 prozent zahlen dann sind ca 15.000 leute die zahlen

das wären dann bei rechnungen über zb 84 euro einnahmen in höhe von ca 1.260.000 euro

und dann ja warscheinlich bei mehr als 50prozent nochmal den selben betrag im zweiten jahr

und viele vergessen sicher auch den "vertrag" zu kündigen und es geht immer so weiter


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Recht schrieb:


> und viele vergessen sicher auch den "vertrag" zu kündigen und es geht immer so weiter


Asl Hinweis:
Ein nicht existierender Vertrag braucht trotz Zahlung nicht "gekündigt" zu werden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## laravandenberg (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Frage Recht:
.....ist das wirklich eine der wenig existierenden gesetzeslücken in deutschland?

Ja, wenn sie die Gesetze verletzen würden, wären sie weg vom Fenster. Wenn einer gegen Sie klagt, wird der Kläger trotzdem Recht bekommen, da kein wirksamer Vertrag, aus den hier oft angeführten Gründen, zustande kam. Sie selber werden niemals klagen, sie scheuen das Licht. Aber kein Gesetz verbietet ihnen, ihre Abzock-Seiten weiter zu betreiben und demnach auch kein Richter!!


----------



## Recht (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

das es sowas in deutschland gibt hat sich bisher meiner kenntniss entzogen


DANN SOLLTEN WIR ALLE EBENFALLS DIESEN UNMORALISCHEN WEG EINSCHLAGEN UND SCHNELLES GELD MACHEN


----------



## Nadosh (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo 
ich wollte auch was zum thema antassia gmbh sagen.
ich habe letztens die zweite e-mail von ihnen bekommen und dort stand auch drin, dass sie rechtsanwalt einschalten werden. ich habe als ich mich durch kino.to angemeldet hab nur kürzel angegeben und ein falsches geburtsdatum. jetzt habe ich doch ein wenig angst, weil ich auf die erste e-mail geantwortet hab, dass ich das gar nicht gemacht hab und das wer anders war, bis ich dann danach erst gelesen haben dass die meine IP haben. seitdem hab ich mich aber auch nicht mehr gemeldet.
ich sollte heute eigtl den betrag zahlen mit mahnungskosten, aber habe es nicht getan.
was soll ich machen oder soll ich nicht machen?
ich hab halt ein bisschen angst, aber bin eigentlich auch selber schuld :wall:
ich würde mich über schnelle antworten freuen.

Gruß


----------



## bernhard (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Der Mahndrohkapser von denen ist bekannt. Der beißt nicht, der will nur spielen.


----------



## laravandenberg (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Nadosh
ich wollte auch was zum thema antassia gmbh sagen....

Na, dann wollen wir Dir mal die Angst nehmen. Es sind nur Droh-mails, Mahnungen usw.. Selbst, wenn Dir ihr Anwalt Mahnung schicken würde, lache darüber. Die Abzocker werden sich hüten, mehr als Mahnungen und Drohungen zu schicken. Ich kenne keinen Fall, wo die Abzocker ihre "Forderungen" gerichtlich eingeklagt haben. Wenn Du wieder antwortest, kommt postwendend eine "vorgedrucket Rückmail". Mit Deiner IP können sie sowieso nichts anfangen. Also, vergess den ganzen Vorfall und passe das nächste Mal auf.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Fall, wo die Abzocker ihre "Forderungen" gerichtlich eingeklagt haben.


Es gibt in vier Jahren sechs bekannte Fälle  bei hundertausenden von Betroffenen , die alle  von den Nutzlosbetreibern verloren wurden. Seit geraumer Zeit versuchen sie es nicht mehr.


----------



## Nadosh (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

okay 
meine angst ist jetzt ein bisschen genommen 
werde einfach nicht reagieren.

ich wäre wahrscheinlich einer von den sechs fällen geworden, bei meinem glück. aber sie haben ja aufgegeben 

Danke 

Gruß Nadosh


----------



## arya (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

:-pIch möchte hier ein Lob an der Herr Rechtsanwalt Thomas Meier sprechen in Berlin .Weil ich unsicher war und Angst hatte,Habe ich nach einem Rat von einem Rechtsanwalt im Internet gesucht.Der benannte Anwalt hat mir viel geholfen.Er hat schnell und ausführlich beschrieben geantwortet .Wer will kann sich bei ihm melden und ihm die Frage stellen die schlaflose Nächte machen..
 Und hier ist er        [email protected]

Er kennt die Bande zu gut


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Auch wenn der Anwalt uns gut bekannt ist und unsere Wertschätzung besitzt:
 es geht auch ohne Anwalt durch schlichtes Aussitzen.

Weitere Werbung dafür wird hier nicht geduldet.


----------



## arya (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Sorry das war nicht mein Absicht:roll:


----------



## Alster_Bär (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Tja, ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich heute auch eine Mail bekommen habe und 96 € zahlen soll. Es ist wohl bei diesem DIVX Programm von Kino.to passiert. 

Zahlen möchte ich natürlich nicht aber ich frage mich, ob die wirklich von meinem Provider meine richtige Anschrift und meinen Namen bekommen??? Angemeldet hatte ich mich mit einem Phantasienamen, meiner alten Wohnanschrift aber mit meinem richtigen Geburtsdatum.

Irgendwie komme ich mir gerade ziemlich blöd vor - auch wenn es anderen ja auch passiert aber, mit mitte 40 sollte man ja nicht in jede Falle tappen :wall:. Ist nun passiert... 

Wie geht das Prozedere denn jetzt weiter? Wie gesagt, noch haben sie nicht meine richtige Anschrift und den Namen aber eben die IP.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Alster_Bär(in)


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> Wie geht das Prozedere denn jetzt weiter? Wie gesagt, noch haben sie nicht meine richtige Anschrift und den Namen aber eben die IP.


Das Ammenmärchen mit der IP:
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
und  so geht es weiter :
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.

Hör auf dir  Gedanken zu machen, trink lieber eine  schöne Tasse Kaffee oder Tee und   vergiss das Ganze


----------



## laravandenberg (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Nadosh schrieb:


> ich wäre wahrscheinlich einer von den sechs fällen geworden, bei meinem glück. aber sie haben ja aufgegeben


 

Du hast den Hinweis verkehrt verstanden.:wall: Die Abzocker haben es sechs mal versucht und immer verloren!


----------



## jukel (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Möchte nicht versäumen, den Moderatoren zu danken,
dass ich durch diese vielen Antworten einfach wieder ruhig schlafen kann. :tröst:Jetzt läßt mich das alles kalt.:thumb:
Liebe Grüße Jukel


----------



## Recht (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

was mich wundert,wieso machen es sich die "windigen " nicht noch einfacher und geben den internetseiten namen wie freeload o.ä.

stellt dass dann schonwieder einen eindeutigen fall von betrug dar?

oder warum bringen die nicht eine seite heraus in der mehr leistungen vorhanden ist?

also praktisch von songtexten über sexvideos usw.??


----------



## laravandenberg (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Recht schrieb:


> was mich wundert,wieso machen es sich die "windigen " nicht noch einfacher und geben den internetseiten namen wie freeload o.ä.


 
Können sich doch nennen, wie sie wollen, spielt keine Rolle. Es gab mal die Firma open-download, die hatte mit den Abzockern nichts zu tun. Dann hat sich eine Firma opendownload genannt, eben die Abzockerfirma. Die beiden Firmen bestanden nebeneinander. Open-download hat dann klein bei gegeben und hat sich umgenannt, um mit der Abzockerfirma nicht verwechselt zu werden. Beziehungsweise leitet auf eine andere Seite um. Wenn du [noparse]www.open-download.de[/noparse] eingibst, wirst Du automatisch zu der Seite mit dem neuen Namen umgeleitet. Und zusätzlich etwas Anderes anbieten, warum? Gibt so viele Anbieter von Songtexten oder Ähnlichem und, wo, welche Firmen sowieso mit drinnen stecken - keine Ahnung.

Aber mal ein Hinweis. Du läufst Gefahr, mit solchen Beiträgen in der Plauederecke des Forums zu landen. Diese Beiträge haben eigentlich mit dem Sinn und Zweck diesen Themas nichts zu tun


----------



## Alster_Bär (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Erst einmal vielen Dank, dass ich mich wieder entspannt zurücklehnen kann. Also, heißt es für mich das ganze aussitzen? Ich könnte ja die Mailadresse bei web.de löschen lassen, dann würden die Mails ins Leere gehen. Und, wie ist es mit diesem Divx Programm? Das ist ja noch installiert. Ich nehme an, es sollte schnellstens deinstalliert werden oder? Na, so ganz beruhigt scheine ich noch nicht zu sein. Ach ja, sollte ich meine Surfspuren, Cookies usw. löschen? 


Nochmals Danke :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> Also, heißt es für mich das ganze aussitzen?


Nochmal: wer nichts tut, macht nichts falsch. Wer gar nichts  tut, macht gar nichts falsch usw...


----------



## laravandenberg (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> Ach ja, sollte ich meine Surfspuren, Cookies usw. löschen?




Also, wenn ich mir mit so vieler Mühe den DivX.Player beschafft hätte:wall::wall:, dann würde ich ihn drauf lassen und, außerdem ist er ja nicht von den Abzockern. Ansonsten würde ich das machen, was Captain Picard geschrieben hat.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja die Mailadresse bei web.de löschen lassen, dann würden die Mails ins Leere gehen.



Genauso gut hilft ein Spamfilter. Die lästige Mahn-Mail als Spam markieren, dann landet sie das nächste mal automatisch im Müllordner.



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> Und, wie ist es mit diesem Divx Programm?



Die Klabautermänner haben kein Urheberrecht am DivX. Und das DivX hast Du nicht bei den Klabautermännern geladen. Sondern die Klabautermänner haben Dir nur einen Link verkauft, eine "betreute Weiterleitung". Einen Link zu der externen Seite, wo DivX angeboten wird, und die Du bei der google-Suche auch kostenlos gefunden hättest. Die Klabautermänner sind also nur Trittbrettfahrer. Die Lizenz zu DivX hat mit denen nix zu tun. Das Programm kannst Du also problemlos weiterbetreiben.


----------



## Alster_Bär (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Klingt gut und nun bin ich beruhigt und entspannt. Mal schauen, wie "höflich" diese Schreiben werden. Ich mach nix weiter - nur noch lesen, lachen, lustig sein.

P.S. Super Forum und superschnelle Antworten/Hilfe. Vielen Dank.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie "höflich" diese Schreiben werden. Ich mach nix weiter - nur noch lesen, lachen, lustig sein.


Tu das: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V. :scherzkeks:


----------



## peter999 (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> Ach ja, sollte ich meine Surfspuren, Cookies usw. löschen?


Das würde ich sowieso immer mal machen.


----------



## Recht (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ich hätte noch eine frage,die allerdings genau hier reinpasst,weil es die firma die auch mich abgezockt hat,betrifft


warum um alles in der welt haben die eine ltd mit niederlassung in deutschland?

das hat doch eigentlich überhaupt keine vorteile,da der gerichtsstand somit auch hier in deutschland ist

und selbst wenn nicht,würde durch sogeannnten fliegenden gerichtsstand auch hier zivilklagen ohne ende gemacht werden können

warum also,gründen die keine herkömmliche gmbh o.ä.,das würde den betroffenen wir mir doch nochmehr seriösität vermitteln


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ltd. gründen ist billiger.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Z.Z aktuelle Vorschaltseite  mit hauchdünn erkennbarem   Kostenhinweis 


> Durch Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden und zum Download" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre.



[noparse]http://www.software-suche.net/openoffice/ [/noparse]
anonym registriert

Die Links führen natürlich auf  top-of-software.de


----------



## PRIVATE_FICTION (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hi @ all im Forum, Habe folgendes Problem...
Habe den Laptop von meiner schwägerin eingerichtet und dachte ich lade ihr mal dass neue msn herrunter und bin auf der Seite von top-of-software.de von der Firma Antassia GmbH gelandet. Ich weis nicht warum aber ich habe ihre kontaktdaten und ihre email adresse hineingeschrieben und auf weiter gedrückt. Danach stand dass mit der 96 € und den 2 Jahren und dass ich ne Email bekommen würde die ich aber nie erhalten habe. Jetzt ca 4 Wochen später hat meine schwägerin ein schreiben von einem ANWALT OLAF TANK bekommn der sie auffordert bis zum 8.2.2010 138 € also mit mahnkosten zu bezahlen...Was kann ich dagegen tun ? Muss ich zahlen ? Kriegt meine schwägerin Probleme wenn sie nicht zahlt mit ner inkasso zB ? Danke euch schon mal im vorraus für die Antworten

LG


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



PRIVATE_FICTION schrieb:


> ...Was kann ich dagegen tun ?


Ins Kino gehen, ein Bierchen trinken, ein schönes Buch lesen usw usw 

apropos lesen, warum versuchst du es nicht mal damit? 
Was glaubst du wohl,  was in den über 250 Vorgängerpostings zu dem Thema steht. Du wirst staunen 

PS: persönliche Rechtsberatung ist übrigens nicht gestattet


----------



## jukel (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Lies Dir mal dieses Forum durch, danach kann sie ruhig
Blut behalten.
Nichts machen, ich vertraue auch diesem Forum und mache nichts weiter als ignorieren.
Lb.Gr. Jukel


----------



## katzenjens (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Lies einfach mal ein paar Seiten hier, dann sollte klar sein, was der Mahndrohkram bedeutet, nämlich nix. Wer nicht zahlt und den Kram als Lachnummer betrachtet kann sein Geld behalten.

So läufts Business:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFbd_gdpyb0"]YouTube- abcload Abzocke[/ame]


----------



## PRIVATE_FICTION (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich habe mich schon ein bischen durchgelesen....Habe nur bisle Angst dass wenn ich nicht darauf reagiere Probleme kriegen könnte...Dass Schreiben is ja von einem ANWALT... habe kein Poasting gelesen wo was von einem Anwaltlichen schreiben drinne steht...Will nicht dass meine schwägerin wegen mir probleme kriegt...die hat schon paranoja und wollte zahlen...ich wollte mich erst mal umhören  Also nicht reagieren und fertig oder wie ? Ist also kein vertag zustande gekommen ? Bin neu im Forum und kenn mich in dem Thema überhaupt nicht aus daher die fragen sorry


----------



## Don Pablo (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Z.Z aktuelle Vorschaltseite  mit hauchdünn erkennbarem   Kostenhinweis
> 
> [noparse]http://www.software-suche.net/openoffice/ [/noparse]
> anonym registriert
> ...


Und die nächsten Fänger-Domains für die Abzockseite gibt es auch schon.
Frisch registriert (21.01.10), natürlich ebenfalls anonym, liegen auf der gleichen IP wie *software-suche.net* die Domains:

download-hilfe.com
download-hilfe.info
download-hilfe.net
Auf dem Server liegt übrignes noch eine ganze Menge anderer Müll.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



PRIVATE_FICTION schrieb:


> ...Dass Schreiben is ja von einem ANWALT...


na und? Anwälte sind  bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sonderrechte. Speziell dieser Anwalt
 ist "berühmt" dafür sinn- und zahnlosen  Mahndrohmüll zu versenden.

grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne eignen  sich als Endlagerung dafür


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2010)

*Abo Falle, Mahnungen von Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank*

Liebe Leute,

Habe vor einigen Tagen einen Brief von einem Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank bekommen, indem eine Forderung aus Dienstleistung vom 24.12.2009 in höhe von 138,00 Euro gestellt wurde.
Habe schon mehrere Berichte über Olaf Tank sowie über Top-of-Software.de gelesen.
Es wurde von jedem geraten diesen Betrag nicht zu bezahlen und die Mahnungen einfach zu ignorieren.
Mir ist allerdings nun aufgefallen, dass ich mir Anfang diesen Jahres einen DivXPlayer auf der Seite Kino.to herunter geladen habe. Bin natürlich davon ausgegangen, dass dieser Kostenlos sei. Nachdem ich diesen Brief erhalten habe, habe ich nochmal geschaut und mir ist aufgefallen das dieser DivXPlayer von Top-of-software.de stammt. Ganz klein gedruckt steht das es ein 2 Jahres Abo Vertrag sei und 96 Euro zu zahlen sind.
Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich trotz meines Wissens was mir vorher bei der Anmeldung natürlich nicht aufgefallen ist diese Mahnungen ignorieren? Kann mir da trotzdem nichts passieren obwohl ich mich ja angemeldet habe?
Ich sehe natürlich nicht ein diesen gewünschten Betrag zu bezahlen, da der DivXPlayer ja auch normalerweise kostenlos angeboten wird und man einfach nicht drauf achtet und mir so etwas auch noch nie passiert ist. Hätte ich es vorher gesehen, hätte ich mich auch garantiert nicht angemeldet.

Ich bitte um eine Antwort und hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Da es mich schon ein wenig verunsichert und ich Angst habe das etwas schlimmeres passieren kann.

Vielen Dank,

Caroline


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Du kannst Dir selbst helfen, indem Du mal diesen Artikel liest:

Das lesen.

Und: die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und die letzten Seiten hier im Thread lesen.

Wenn dann noch Fragen offen sind, kannst Du sie hier stellen.


----------



## Christian1 (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

wollt mal neue infos bringen. wenn man innerhalb von 14 tagen widerruft, dann bekommt man auch ziemlich schnell ne bestätigungmail, dass man keine rechnung zu begleichen sind. also zumindest in den ersten 14 tagen geht das anscheinend problemlos, dann kann man sich die nervigen mahnungen sparen. ich würde nur jedem raten, der auf solche abzockfallen reinfällt, einen kleinen internetcrashkurs zu machen. zumindest, wenn man sich im internet auch in der grauzone bewegt.
wünsche euch ne abzockfreie zeit  und den super veteranen und mods weiterhin viel geduld. ihr macht echt tolle arbeit.


----------



## Laila (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo wollte mich mal wieder melden:smile:

Die erste Mahnung ist da und eine neue Bankverbindung (sind warscheinlich aus der andere Bank rausgeflogen:-D)

neue Kontoverbindung:

Kontoinhaber: Antassia GmbH
Kontonummer: 481736200
Bankleitzahl: 50592200
Bank: Volksbank Dreieich eG

Ich werde mich jetzt tot stellen :sun: mal schauen wie es weitergeht!


----------



## PRIVATE_FICTION (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hi...

Habe gerade bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale in Baden Würtemberg angerufen und den fall geschildert...Die Dame am Telefon meinte dass ich aufjedenfall auf dass schreiben von dem Anwalt Olaf Tank reagieren müsste da es eine Zahlungsaufvorderung sei ! Bin voll durcheinander...muss ich dass jetzt wirklich ? Wenn ja kann ich dass auch per Email also den Wiederspruch schreiben und wenn ja was kommt da rein ? Bitte um Hilfe ?

LG


----------



## Käthe83 (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo - ich gehöre seit heute auch zu den "Geschädigten" - völlig aus heiterem Himmel eine Mahnung im E-Mail Postfach. Ich habe mir letztens auch (um einen Film auf Kino.to gucken zu können) einen DivX Player runtergeladen ... bei *Top of Software*. Mit der Mahnung im Postfach war ich dann heute erstmal wirklich ziemlich geschockt - gut, dass ich diese Seite hier gefunden habe.

Ich will mich auch einfach noch mal vergewissern - und es von euch Leuten hören, die das hier immer den "Neuen" erzählen - dass es jetzt für mich einfach das Beste ist *NICHTS* zu unternehmen. Keinen E-Mail Kontakt mit denen, kein Geld überweisen ... einfach nichts! Allenfalls der Bank der Antassia GmbH einen Brief schreiben. Seh ich das richtig?

Es wäre soooo nett, wenn ich das einfach noch mal von jemandem höre, der damit Erfahrung hat ... einfach damit ich beruhigt bin.

Muss ich außerdem den Player am besten deinstallieren?? Und Kino.to nicht mehr nutzen?!

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten, die kommen ... es hat mich wirklich schon mal etwas beruhigt zu sehen, dass es hier sooo viele andere gibt ... und eben Leute, die wissen, was man jetzt tun muss. Danke!

K.


----------



## PRIVATE_FICTION (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ach ja ganz vergessen... Die Kontodaten sind die vom Anwalt. Also so steht es zumindest auf dem Überweisungsträger....

Tank,Olaf
Kontonummer : 1005745052
BLZ : 12030000
Deutsche Kreditbank AG


----------



## Alster_Bär (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Christian1 schrieb:


> wollt mal neue infos bringen. wenn man innerhalb von 14 tagen widerruft, dann bekommt man auch ziemlich schnell ne bestätigungmail, dass man keine rechnung zu begleichen sind. also zumindest in den ersten 14 tagen geht das anscheinend problemlos,




Nur müsste man dann ja schon wissen, dass man da eine kostenpflichtige Sache an der Backe hat. Ich hätte auch widerrufen aber, die Rechnung traf erst gestern per Mail ein - genau einen Tag nach Ablauf der 14 Tage. Die sind schließlich nicht auf den Kopf gefallen. 

Ich rechne auch nicht damit, dass ich bei einem blöden Divx Programm gleich ein mistiges Abo abschließe. Na gut, ich hätte die AGBs lesen müssen aber, ehrlich gesagt mache ich das selten - machte muss es heißen, jetzt bin ich schlauer.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



PRIVATE_FICTION schrieb:


> Bin voll durcheinander...muss ich dass jetzt wirklich ? Wenn ja kann ich dass auch per Email also den Wiederspruch schreiben und wenn ja was kommt da rein ? Bitte um Hilfe ?



Es gibt viele Verbraucherzentralen, die es in der Beratung noch nach "gutem alten Brauch" handhaben, und die eine Widerspruchschreibselei empfehlen.

Um es klar zu sagen:
Das ist nicht regelrecht falsch.

Aber:
Es bringt nichts.

Warum bringt das nichts?

Bei einer Zahlungsaufforderung gibt es keine Rechtspflicht, außergerichtlich reagieren zu müssen. Die Aussage, dass man auf eine Zahlungsaufforderung eines Inkassobüros oder Anwalts unbedingt reagieren müsse, ist Unsinn. Sie entstammt dem alten Brauch aus dem seriösen Geschäftsleben, wo man aus gutem Willen versucht, so eine Sache zu klären.

Hier hat man es aber nicht mit dem guten, alten seriösen Geschäftsleben zu tun. Sondern es ist so, dass trotz Widerspruch weitergemahnt werden wird. Es ist völlig egal, ob man was schreibt, und was man schreibt. Im Gegenteil: manchmal scheint es so, als ob diejenigen, die "geschreibselt" haben, noch ein oder zwei Mahnungen mehr kriegen.

Aber: ohnehin schläft das Kasperletheater einfach von selbst sang- und klanglos ein, auch wenn man nach mehreren Mahnungen nicht zahlt. Die gehen nie vor Gericht, und die wissen auch, warum. Dort gehen sie baden. 
Daher sind die mit denjenigen zufrieden, die sich von dem Mahngetöse einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. Die restlichen 70-90 %, die nicht zahlen und nicht reagieren, können ihr Geld behalten.

Wenn ich mit einer Antwort an den Inkassokasper sowieso nicht erreiche, dass er weniger als genau die 5-10 Mahnungen schickt, die er sowieso immer schickt, dann wären mir persönlich die 4,40 € für das Einschreiben+RS zu schade.

Ich singe auch keine Adventslieder vor einer Parkuhr und versichere mich auch nicht gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara. Wer das aber unbedingt will - bitte.

Andere Verbraucherzentralen geben uns übrigens inzwischen recht.
ZDF.de - Sendungen & Programm


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Käthe83 (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Es kann mir auch gerne jemand 'ne Mail oder PN oder so schicken - mein erster Beitrag war #271.

Ich würde einfach nur gerne noch mal hören, was ich jetzt zu tun habe ... das wäre sehr nett.

LG,

K.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wer den DivX oder was auch immer dort geladen hat, braucht ihn nicht zu entfernen. Das wurde schon mehrfach auf den letzten Seiten gesagt, und auch, warum das so ist.

Was du machen, tun und lassen sollst, dürfen wir Dir nicht sagen.


Wäre es unzulässige Rechtsberatung am Einzelfall.
Bist Du volljährig und wir sind nicht Dein Vormund.
Solltest Du genug Urteilsvermögen haben, um nach dem Lesen der letzten paar Seiten hier Dir Deine Meinung bilden zu können, ob Du überhaupt irgdenwas zu machen hast.

Frage: Was machst Du, wenn hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft?

Folgendes hast Du zur Auswahl:


[ ] Du machst gar nichts und gehst weiter.
[ ] Du gibst ihm ein Leberwurstbrötchen. Daraufhin kläfft er weiter und will gleich noch eins. Dann gehst Du zum Metzger und kaufst ihm 5 weitere.
[ ] Du gibst ihm kein Leberwurstbrötchen und fragst aber vorsichtshalber nochmal einen Rechtsanwalt, ob Du das auch wirklich nicht musst.
[ ] Vorsichtshalber fragst Du noch den Pressereferenten im Bundeskanzleramt, ob akuter Handlungsbedarf besteht.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Käthe83 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach nur gerne noch mal hören, was ich jetzt zu tun habe ...


Zurücklehnen, Kaffee oder Tee trinken, einen schönen Film ansehen usw...

was sonst ...


----------



## Käthe83 (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Okay - sowas wollt ich hören ... dann erträgt man eben einfach diesen Mahnungs-Scheiß und hofft, dass es sich irgendwann im Sand verläuft.

Vielen Dank ... bei weiteren Fragen meld ich mich wieder. 

Wirklich vielen, vielen Dank! Mit sowas hatte ich bisher echt noch keine Erfahrung. Also vielen Dank für die Tipps.

K.


----------



## henne (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo ich bin auch auf kino to gegangen :wall: und habe den Player geladen jetzt haben die mir auch ne rechnung per E-mail geschickt !
aber meine daten sind ca 4- 5 J. alt ( falsche adr.) + falsches Geb. datum !

nochmal die blöde frage die jeder stellt !
                                   soll ich bez. 
                                  antworten auf deren Kontaktseite
                                  gar nix machen ?????


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



henne schrieb:


> gar nix machen ?????


Was steht denn in den vorhergehenden Postings?
 Wär das ne Idee da mal nachzulesen? 
Seit 10:55  hat sich nichts geändert


----------



## henne (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

habe schon einiges hier gelesen - man macht sich trotsdem sorgen !!

aber danke erstmal !!:-D

melde mich wenn was neues von den ...... gibt


----------



## Claudia (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen, ja Thema Top Software, 
was machen wenn man schon so dumm war das geld zu überweisen:unzufrieden:!
Wie sagt man Dummheit muss bestraft werden! Hat man eine möglichkeit das geld zurückzuholen? würde ein Anwalt dabei helfen?

War vielleicht jemand schon so dumm wie ich und hat sich einschüchtern lassen und überwiesen ?? hat damit schon jemand erfahrung denn ich lese immer nur das bis jetzt alle so schlau waren und nicht gezahlt haben. 

man lernt nie aus im leben!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Claudia schrieb:


> Hat man eine möglichkeit das geld zurückzuholen? würde ein Anwalt dabei helfen?


Theoretisch schon, aber der Aufwand ist sehr hoch und der Ausgang ungewiss.  



Claudia schrieb:


> War vielleicht jemand schon so dumm wie ich und hat sich einschüchtern lassen und überwiesen ??


Nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen zahlen ca 10-30% 

Du befindest dich in Gesellschaft von zehntausenden, die sich haben  einschüchtern lassen


----------



## Claudia (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

oh man, hört sich nicht so gut an!!
werd mal mit einen anwalt reden und die lage checken! vielleicht bekomme ich ja etwas glück zurück!

Aber wenn nicht  dann laufen sie zumindest bei der nächsten rg fürs zweite jahr gegen eine Mauer. Aus mit der einschüchterung!!

aber erstmal dnake für die fixe antwort.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Claudia schrieb:


> Aber wenn nicht  dann laufen sie zumindest bei der nächsten rg fürs zweite jahr gegen eine Mauer.


richtig: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Freebs89 (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ich bin Englaenderin also mein Deutsch ist nicht toll... aber

Ich wohne hier in Deutschland und wegen kino.to habe ich mit top of software angemeldet. Aber ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass ich zahlen muss. Ich habe alle richtige Daten geben (dumm- ich weiss).

 ich habe einen Brief von einem Rechtsanwalt (Olag Tank) bekommen.

Muss ich bezahlen?

Danke!


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Freebs89 schrieb:


> Muss ich bezahlen?


Wenn du auch nur einige Postings gelesen hättest, wüßtest du die Antwort.

Wir leben hier in Deutschland und eine  direkte Antwort auf deine Frage  wäre unerlaubte persönliche Rechtsberatung und  ist daher verboten.


----------



## Claudia (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

einfach ignorieren!! die geben schon irgendwann auf!!
Lese andere Postings dann weiß Du was zu machen ist!!

lasse dich nicht einschüchtern , denn ich habe den Fehler gemacht!!


----------



## Laila (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gern mal die neue Bank von diesen Schw.... eine Mail schreiben :-p hat jemand die Mailadresse? (Volksbank Dreieich eG, Bankleitzahl: 50592200)

Ich bin auf deren Seite gewesen, aber es gibt nur ein Kontaktformular und man braucht eine Kundennummer:unzufrieden:

Danke in Voraus


----------



## Claudia (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hi Laila, tja anscheinend wechsel die auch immer wieder die bank denn ich mußte es auf eine Bank in Mainz überweisen!!

Habe die Bank angschrieben, halte Euch auf den laufenden, mal sehen wie die Reagieren!


----------



## Laila (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hi Claudia :smile:

Tja...früher oder später werden sie alle Banken durchhaben , es wäre fast zum lachen.... wenn das nicht so nerven würde :wall:


----------



## PinkiPink (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute, habe hier gestern einen Eintrag hinterlassen wo ich noch nicht angemeldet war.

Also ich denke wir sind uns in diesem Fall alle einig und eure Einträge konnten mir echt weiterhelfen. 

Habe schon sehr viel darüber recherchiert und bin zu meinem Entschluss gekommen die Anschreiben (Mahnungen) von diesem Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank zu ignorieren. Egal wo man sich anmeldet, die Betreiber haben einfach nicht das Recht diese Betrage unübersichtlich anzufordern und Mahnungen rauszuschicken.

Habe heute auch schon bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale in NRW (Bonn) angerufen... die Dame am telefon meinte zu mir es mache den selben unterschied wenn du auf die Mahnungen antwortest als wenn du sie ignorierst... es werden trotz Anschreiben Mahnungen kommen... evtl. sogar so weit bis eine letzte Anforderung vom Gericht kommt, aber sie meinte auch wenn das geschehen sollte... es sei noch nie so weit gekommen das wirklich jemand vor Gericht wegen dieser Sache gekommen ist.

Von daher lasst euch nicht einschüchtern und wartet erstmal ab.

Das werde ich auch tun.

Wenns noch was neues gibt dann meldet euch hier. :smile:

Diese Seite hat mir auf alle Fälle weiter geholfen.

Lg. Pinki


----------



## Recht (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ich war eben auf einer ähnlichen seite (Mega-Downloads.net)
[........]


----------



## Recht (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

...die scheinen ja ähnliches zu machen.

lt. zdf wiso wurden bei denen hausdurchsuchungen usw vollzogen

im beitrag war nur die rede davon,dass einige meinten sie wären garnicht auf der seite gewesen??

stellt dass denn einen betrugsversuch dar,oder ist der zahlungsvermerk noch schlechter als bei opendownload.de gekennzeichnet und gilt daher schon eher als eindeutiger betrug?


----------



## Chiana (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallöchen,

bin auch eine betroffene .. aber keine angst ich habe keine fragen mehr.. sind alle schon im vorfeld beantwortet wurden... ohne witz ich hab mit grad alle bisherigen seiten durchgelesen, waren ja nur 2std :roll:

naja also ich hab mir diese WOT heruntergeladen, die mailaddis in den spamordner gepackt und warte nun auf post für die papiertone (die will auch mal welche:grins 
vielleicht meldet sich mal jemand mit ner adresse von ner papiertonne an :scherzkeks:

naja also erstmal vielen dank für die vielen tollen antworten und die engelsgedult.. 

ach ja hier noch mal meine lieblingzitate :

	 	 Kläffende Köter haben keinen Anspruch auf Leberwurstbrötchen.  
 Ehe die vor Gericht gehen, wachsen Alpenveilchen am Nordseestrand.  
 Der beißt nicht, der will nur spielen. 




ach ja bei mir wars auch so, dass plötzlich ne neue bank gab 


schönen nacht noch 


lg mandy


----------



## dvill (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hier kläfft der "Inkassoköter" einen Terrier an: http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...sanwalt_will_bei_Terrier_Geld_eintreiben.html


----------



## schokikjeks (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

habe erst eine email erhalten und gleich gelöscht,habe dann aber daran gedacht, dass da die Adresse meiner Eltern steht. Vielleicht kaufen die ja die Adressen, die deutsche Adresse benutze ich nämlich nur wenn ich mal was bestelle und das nicht ins Ausland geht. Habe diese Adresse bestimmt nicht selber angegeben. Frage nur, schicken die auch Briefpost ? Hat einer von euch Mahnungen nach Hause gekriegt ? Habe keine Lust dass die Idioten meine Eltern belästigen, die nicht mal Internetzugang haben. Meine Eltern regen sich nur unnötig auf, mein Vater ist Herzkrank, würde mich ja sooooo sauer machen, wenn die es wagen Briefe an diese Adresse zu schreiben, muss ja alles nicht sein. Also, schon jemand was nach Hause gekriegt, nur damit ich meine Eltern warnen kann.
Danke


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



schokikjeks schrieb:


> Also, schon jemand was nach Hause gekriegt, nur damit ich meine Eltern warnen kann.


Sofern Adressen vorhanden sind, wird dort Mahndrohmüll auf Papier  verschickt

Grüne/blaue Wertstofftonnen sind die  geeigneten Entsorgungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## emma84 (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo zusammen,

auch ich "Idiotin" bin eben in der Falle gelandet. Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich dem Aktivierungslink gefolgt bin ? Bin ich nämlich nicht, sondern habe die Mail gelöscht als es mir Spanisch vorkam? 
Wow hätte ich das gewußt, wäre ich an meinem einzigen freien Tag Spazieren gegangen :wall:

jedenfalls habt ihr mir mit eurem Forum mal die erste Angst genommen 
Super Seite 
grüße Emma


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Rechtlich gesehen macht es keinen großen Unterschied.

Trotzdem ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass Du böse Mahnungen kriegst. Aber Du weißt ja, wofür die gut sind.


----------



## emma84 (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

danke für deine Antwort Antiscammer,

dennoch bin ich am überlegen ob ich nen Widerspruch per Einschreiben zu den Hornochsen schicken soll? Habe jedenfalls zur Sicherheit die I-net Seite, die E-mail und die AGBs abgespeichert. Falls ich doch vor dem großen Mann in der schwarz weißen Robe landen sollte ......:cry:


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



emma84 schrieb:


> Falls ich doch vor dem großen Mann in der schwarz weißen Robe landen sollte ......:cry:


Vor dem nächsten Gewitter solltest du mehr Angst haben. Die Chance vom Blitz 
erschlagen zu werden ist ganz erheblich größer.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Und selbst dann hätte man immer noch 1001 Möglichkeiten. Auch, wenn man sich bis dahin gar nicht geäußert hat. Ist also auch lange nicht so gefährlich wie Blitzschlag.


----------



## dmxruffryders (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe mal eine frage ich hab mich auch auf top of software angemeldet und den betrag mit 96,00 € bezahlt. Und habe erst heute erfahren das es [....] sind und dann diese seite endckt ich habe auch mahnung auch schon erhalten also soll ich einfach nicht zahlen und die e-mails ignorieren.
 Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir selbst helfen, indem Du mal diesen Artikel liest:
> 
> Das lesen.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## laravandenberg (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



emma84 schrieb:


> danke für deine Antwort Antiscammer,
> 
> dennoch bin ich am überlegen ob ich nen Widerspruch per Einschreiben  ...




Ob Du Aktivierungslink angeklickt hast oder nicht, die Rechnung kommt und die Mahnungen später auch.
Widerspruch?? In letzter Zeit hat TOP-OF..., wenn es in der Zeit war und nichts runtergeladen wurde, den Widerspruch akzeptiert. Wenn jemand denkt, dass er damit den lästigen Mahnungen aus dem Weg gehen will, der macht es eben. Wem es aber nichts ausmacht, die Mahnungen und Drohungen einfach weg zuschmeißen, der hakt den gesamten Vorgang ab. Vor dem großen schwarzen Mann in weißer Robe landest Du so oder so nicht.


----------



## Raptor (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Gestern den ersten Brief von Olaf Tank bekommen... bis 11. Februar muss ich 136 EUR zahlen. 

Ich werd mir das Geschreibsel mal aufheben... bin gespannt wie viele ich kriegen werde und welchen Betrag ich am Ende zahlen müsste. :-D

Gibts da eigentlich ne Statistik irgendwo, wo man am Ende seine "Highscores" eintragen kann?


----------



## melly38 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,grät man nicht dadurch in die schufa??Mir ist das auch passiert und habe natürlich ein bisschen schiss


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



melly38 schrieb:


> Hallo,grät man nicht dadurch in die schufa??Mir ist das auch passiert und habe natürlich ein bisschen schiss


 
Keine Angst. Schufaeintrag wurde noch nie durch Abzocker erreicht.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:00:54 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:51:52 ----------




Raptor schrieb:


> Gestern den ersten Brief von Olaf Tank bekommen... bis 11. Februar muss ich 136 EUR zahlen.


 
Aus eigener Erfahrung ist das der letzte Betrag, der gefordert wird, dann werden sie wohl aufgeben. Bloß meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass man nicht auf solche Forderungen antworten sollte. Wenn man nicht mehr antwortet,  bekommen sie mit, dass sie kein Geld zu erwarten haben und geben auf.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Die Betreiber der umstrittenen Seite outlets.de dürfen bei zahlungsunwilligen "Kunden" keinen negativen Schufa-Eintrag veranlassen. Das hat das Amtsgericht Halle festgestellt.


Gilt für jeden Nutzlosbetreiber


----------



## archibiene (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ja, mir ist es auch passiert. habe heute morgen die mail erhalten und habe einen halben herzinfakt bekommen. habe dann noch eine mail geschrieben in der ich mich quasi "entschuldigt" habe, weil wenn man sowas bekommt, denkt man ja immer man hat selbst den mist gebaut. 
ja und als ich dann mal gegoogelt habe und auf diverse foren gestoßen bin, habe ich dann den email account, den ich für solche sachen immer nutze, gelöscht, eine richtige adresse hatte ich eh nicht angegeben, und jetzt gehe ich mal davon aus, dass nix mehr kommt. oder wie seht ihr das? das einzige, wo ich mir noch ein wenig sorgen mache ist die sache mit der ip, die ja auch in der rechnung/mahnung angegeben ist. kann da nochwas kommen? weil so einfach rückt der internet provider doch keine daten raus, oder??

liebe grüße!


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Nutzlos-Abzocker kriegen keine Daten von den Providern.


----------



## archibiene (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

danke für die "rückversicherung"  dann werde ich das ganze thema jetzt einfach abhaken und mir nicht das wochenende vermiesen lassen. mit was einer sch**** man sich immer rumschlagen muss... echt unglaublich...


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Nutzlos-Abzocker kriegen keine Daten von den Providern.


Sie versuchen es erst gar nicht. Es geht überhaupt  nicht um rechtliche Durchsetzbarkeit.
 Es handelt sich ausschließlich um Drohkasperletheater, durch das sich leider 10-30% der Verbraucher
 einschüchtern lassen. Das reicht der Branche zur Finanzierung ihres Luxuslebenswandels.
Jeder der bezahlt, trägt zur Fortsetzung dieser Abzocke bei und  macht sich quasi mitschuldig.


----------



## archibiene (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ja, aber im ersten moment lässt man sich doch einschüchtern. zumal, wenn ich die foren nicht gefunden hätte, ich das geld heute abend ziemlich zügig überwiesen hätte. um mich dann noch x tage weiter zu tode zu ärgern. aber ich bin ja schonmal "beruhigt", dass ich kein einzelfall bin.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



archibiene schrieb:


> aber ich bin ja schonmal "beruhigt", dass ich kein einzelfall bin.


geh mal von einigen hundertausend Mitbetroffenen  aus


----------



## melly38 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich war gestern auch geschockt als ich mein Email Fach öffnete hab mich auch erstmal schlau gelesen und bin jetzt beruhigt.Aber wie kann denn sowas angehen das die damit immer durchkommen oder überhaupt sowas machen,da denkt man sich nix böses bei wenn so wie ich nur den MSN Messenger runterladen möchte der ja eigentlich auch kostenlos zum runterladen ist und dann sowas passiert.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



melly38 schrieb:


> ,da denkt man sich nix böses bei wenn so wie ich nur den MSN Messenger runterladen möchte der ja eigentlich auch kostenlos zum runterladen ist und dann sowas passiert.


Du hast aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht die Orginaldownloadseite aufgerufen sondern einen 
Werbelink in Google 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html
die zart gelb hinterlegten bzw rechts  stehenden Pseudotreffer  sind Anzeigen/Werbung ( steht auch drüber)
 und sind immer mit größtem Mißtrauen zu begegen


----------



## Mogli (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Moin auch ich bin neu hier. Ich bin natürlich auch auf die reingefallen. Das Geld habe ich NICHT überwiesen. Ich habe mir am 17.01. Firefox runtergeladen und nicht gesehen wo ich gelandet bin. Pünktlich 1 Tag nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist kam die Rechnung. Gleich die ganzen Drohungen mit drin. Nachdem ich aber die ganzen Meinungen von Euch hier gelesen habe werde ich diese Abzocke auch nicht mitmachen. Den Link von der Verbraucherzentrale HH Habe ich mir auch mal durchgelesen. Auf so ne Leute wie die von TOP OF SOFTWARE warte ich nur. Man sollte wirklich überlegen eine Sammelklage einzureichen!? 
Werde das hier weiter verfolgen und Euch berichten.
Moin, Moin Mogli


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Mogli schrieb:


> . Man sollte wirklich überlegen eine Sammelklage einzureichen!? i


Zum 1783. Mal: es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland.  > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## archibiene (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ich beglückwünsche mich gerade sowas von, dass ich diesen email account, den ich angegeben hatte, einfach löschen konnte und somit da auch nix mehr kommt. 

aber zum thema "sammelklage" du muss ich auch gerade ein wenig schmunzeln. sorry, ist nicht böse gemein.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Dieses "Projekt" entwickelt sich immer mehr zum "Shooting-Star" der Nutzlosen!

Mir wurden heute bereits etliche "Tankgutscheine" zugemailt, bei denen die Betroffenen weder die Antassia noch top-of-software kennen geschweige denn wie behauptet Mails, Rechnungen und Mahnungen erhielten.

Fügt sich also als Nachfolgeprojekt von opendownload.de und softwaresammler.de reibungslos ein....:unzufrieden:


----------



## archibiene (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

jetzt habe ich doch nochmal ne frage. ich habe ja in meiner panik heute morgen eine mail an den besagten "anbieter" geschrieben, in der ich gesag habe, dass ich das geld dann heute noch überweise. kann mir da noch jemand was draus drehen? wie gesagt, ich habe den account gelöscht und ne richtige adresse hatten die auch nie von mir...

wie ich diese verunsicherung hasse.... *argh*


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



archibiene schrieb:


> wie ich diese verunsicherung hasse.... *argh*


trink ne gute Tasse Kaffee oder Tee und vergiss den Müll.


----------



## archibiene (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ok, das werte ich dann mal als "nein mir kann keiner was draus drehen"... 

kaffee steht schon hier. :-D

danke!


----------



## laravandenberg (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



archibiene schrieb:


> ....jetzt habe ich doch nochmal ne frage. ich habe ja in meiner panik heute morgen eine mail an den besagten "anbieter" geschrieben



Na, die mail werden sie kaum gelesen haben. Hättest Du doch lieber geschrieben, ich bringe das Geld persönlich vorbei, gebt mir doch bitte mal einen Termin, denn ich gebe meine Kontodaten nicht preis! Dann wärst Du schön raus , denn dann bist Du ja zahlungswillig und wartest nur auf einen Termin,  den Du nie bekommst.:scherzkeks:
Aber Spaß beiseite. Für Dich ist die Sache erledigt.


----------



## archibiene (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

*lach* auf die idee bin ich ja gar nicht gekommen... war aber ja auch quasi ne schnell-schuss mail und ich wette, jeder reagiert erstmal so. oh man ey... so viel "stress" und das kurz vorm wohlverdienten wochenende. ^^


----------



## Mogli (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Zum 1783. Mal: es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland.  > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


Ja siehste das wußte ich auch nicht das es in Deutschland keine Sammelklage gibt. Hatte mit so nem Scheiß auch noch nichts zu tun und will es auch nicht!!!


----------



## Alex76 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

So heute habe ich Post aus Deutschland bekommen von Herrn Tank.
Also ich muss schon sagen hätte nicht gedacht das er mir in die Schweiz schreibt :-D
Aktenzeiche. xxxxxx
Bitte geben Sie Ihr Aktenzeichen bei jeglichem Schriftverkehr und Zahlungen immer an.
In Sachen Antassia GmgH (Gemeinschaft mit beschränkter Hirnfunktion) Rhabanusstrasse 10 in 55118 Mainz
Forderung aus Dienstleistungsvertrag v. 26.12.2009 gem. Rechnung xxxxxx vom 10.01.2010 top-of-software.de

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx

trotz Fälligkeit und Mahnung haben Sie die oben genannte Forderung bisher nicht ausgeglichen. Namens und Vollmacht der Antassia GmbH habe ich Sie daher aufzufordern den nachstehenden bezifferten Gesamtbetrag bis zum 10.02.2010 zubezahlen. Und wenn nicht :sun:? Kommt ihr in die tief verschneite Schweiz?

Ach ja mir entstanden ja auch noch Mahngebühren 32.50 Euro, Mahnkosten 3 Euro Auslagenpauschale 6.50 und und und

Ach Herr Tank wir haben doch genug Altpapier bei uns in der Schweiz, bitte haben Sie doch etwas nachsicht mit uns, jetzt haben wir euch ja schlisslich ein paar Steuerfüchtlinge geliefert!

Ach ja Herr Tank empfielt seinem Mandanten falls ich nicht Zahle gerichtliche Schritte gegen mich einzuleiten.

Huch dann muss ich mich aber warm Anziehen!:santa:

Ich weiss nicht wie das so mit Anwälten und Gericht und so ist, aber was ich verbessern würde an der ganzen sache ist.
Lieber Herr Tank Unterschreiben Sie das Nächste mal von Hand. (Urkunde und so)

Auch ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüssen

Ihr anliegen wurde von mir :abgelehnt:


----------



## melly38 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

jetzt hast du mich unsicher gemacht webwatcher habe halt bei google MsnMessenger eingegeben und den live messenger 2010 angeklickt und dann ausgefüllt und abgeschickt aber nicht mit meinen richtigen angaben.habe ja erst gestern gesehen wo ich die mail von top of software bekommen habe das es was kostet.ich hoffe da können mir die jetzt nix anhaben MFG Melly


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



melly38 schrieb:


> jetzt hast du mich unsicher gemacht


das sollte nur die Erklärung sein, wie du auf die Nutzlosseite geraten bist 


melly38 schrieb:


> ich hoffe da können mir die jetzt nix anhaben MFG Melly


nope


----------



## laravandenberg (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



melly38 schrieb:


> jetzt hast du mich unsicher gemacht webwatcher habe halt bei google MsnMessenger eingegeben und den live messenger 2010



Hast Du was Verkehrtes verstanden. Ist doch alles von webwatcher  gesagt, Du wurdest auf die Seite von TOP-OF... weitergeleitet und die haben Dich auf den den Server weitergeleitet, der kostenlos anbietet. Für diese "Dienstleistung" will TOP-Of für ein Zweijahresabo Geld und das können "die" vergessen. Und ich würde an Deiner Stelle auch alles "endlich" vergessen. Für Dich ist die Angelegenheit erledigt!


----------



## melly38 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ok danke schön mach mir halt zuviel gedanken

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:34:00 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:32:36 ----------

ok danke schön ich mach mir halt zuviel gedanken


----------



## Raptor (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alex76 schrieb:


> So heute habe ich Post aus Deutschland bekommen von Herrn Tank.
> Also ich muss schon sagen hätte nicht gedacht das er mir in die Schweiz schreibt :-D
> Aktenzeiche. xxxxxx
> Bitte geben Sie Ihr Aktenzeichen bei jeglichem Schriftverkehr und Zahlungen immer an.
> ...


 
1:1 das, was ich auch gekriegt hab nach Österreich... hat mir auf seinem Zahlschein sogar noch brav bei meiner IBAN-Nummer das AT eingefügt... XD


----------



## TomNoir (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

N'Abend, ich hab mich jetzt nicht durch alle 30 Seiten gearbeitet und auch nicht durch die 120 Seiten des anderen Treads, aber ich hoffe ihr schlagt mir nicht den Kopf ein weil ich noch so eine dumme Frage stelle.

Das Ding ist: Ich habe vor einem Jahr an opendownload.de die 96€ gezahlt weil ich falsche Daten angegeben hatte und dachte die kriegen am Ende vielleicht meinen Vater am Arsch. Von wegen Provider etc. 
Dass das nicht läuft weis ich mittlerweile. 

Problem ist: Ich habe keinen Bock den [...] noch einmal so viel Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen, damit es sich auch weiterhin für sie lohnt Leute wie mich abzuzocken. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit da rauszukommen?
Ich habe denen vor kurzem einen förmlichen Brief geschickt in dem ich den Account mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt habe. Mit der Begründung, dass opendownload.de schon lange nicht mehr verfügbar ist, genau wie die Support Internetseite. Heute kam die E-Mail, dass sie meinen Vertrag 2011 kündigen werden und ich bis dahin zahlen muss.

Bitte bitte, was soll ich tun? :cry:


----------



## bernhard (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> richtig: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


...


----------



## TomNoir (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das heist ich kann mein Geld nicht zurückverlangen, aber ich muss auch nicht mehr zahlen, ganz egal wie viel ich mit denen schon über Kündigung geplaudert habe?


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wie schon oben gesagt: Geld zurückverlangen klappt ab und zu mal mit Anwalt, ist aber mit Kostenrisiko verbunden. 
Und wer einmal zahlt, verpflichtet sich dadurch rechtlich nicht, auch ein zweites mal zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## TomNoir (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Naja ich sch.. auf das Geld, dass ich bereits bezahlt habe. Ich werd ein oder zwei Beschwerden einwerfen und einfach nicht mehr zahlen. Und froh sein, dass ich da raus bin sobald die keine Mahnungen mehr schicken. 
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Santi9 (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Un dich war dumm genug, den Betrag von 99 Euro (96 Euro + 3 Euro Mahngebühren) nach Drohung des Rechtsanwaltes zu bezahlen. Habe ichüberhaupt noch Chancen mein Gled wiederzusehen ? Es wäree schön wenn mir einer von euch helfen könntet ????

Ich war dumm genug mich bei "www. top-of-software.de" anzumelden :wall: und habe nun Rechnungen und ggf. demnächst Mahnungen am Hals und wer weiß was sonst noch kommt. Zwar weiß ich das man am besten gar nicht reagieren sollte bis ich ein Schreiben vom Gericht erhalte, welchem ich widersprechen sollte.

Alles schlecht und gut, aber nun das prekäre: Ich bin seit 1,5 Jahren privatinsolvent. Und darf mir nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen somit.
Nun ist ja klar das ich nicht mit Absicht einen vertrag mit o. g. Firma abgeschlossen habe, aber er ist nunmal leider zu Stande gekommen.

Wie gehe ich nun am besten vor? 

Falls das Thema doch schon vorhanden sein sollte nehmt mir die Eröffnung dieses themas nicht übel, ich konnte nichts finden.[/QUOTE]

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 01:03:52 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 01:00:51 ----------

Und ich war dumm genug den Betrag von 96 Euro + 3Euro Mahngebühren durch Drohung des Rechtsanwaltes zu bezahlen. 

Kann mir irgendwer helfen ? Habe ich überhaupt noch Chancen mein Geld wiederzubekommen?

Gruss
Karsten

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 01:09:51 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 01:03:52 ----------

Un dich war dumm genug, den Betrag von 99 Euro (96 Euro + 3 Euro Mahngebühren) nach Drohung des Rechtsanwaltes zu bezahlen. Habe ichüberhaupt noch Chancen mein Gled wiederzusehen ? Es wäree schön wenn mir einer von euch helfen könntet ????

Gruss
Karsten


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Santi9 schrieb:


> Und ich war dumm genug, den Betrag von 99 Euro (96 Euro + 3 Euro Mahngebühren) nach Drohung des Rechtsanwaltes zu bezahlen. Habe ich überhaupt noch Chancen mein Geld wiederzusehen ? Es wäre schön wenn mir einer von euch helfen könntet ????



Wenn Du das Geld zurück willst, dann kann Dir dabei nur ein Anwalt helfen. Aber das ist nicht ganz leicht. Lies mal das:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/FAQ:...gezahlt._Kann_ich_mir_das_zur.C3.BCckholen.3F



Santi9 schrieb:


> Ich war dumm genug mich bei "www. top-of-software.de" anzumelden :wall: und habe nun Rechnungen und ggf. demnächst Mahnungen am Hals und wer weiß was sonst noch kommt.



Kasperletheater. Mehr nicht.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]



Santi9 schrieb:


> Zwar weiß ich das man am besten gar nicht reagieren sollte bis ich ein Schreiben vom Gericht erhalte, welchem ich widersprechen sollte.



Mahnbescheide vom Gericht sind bei dieser Art von Abzocke extremst selten (von diesem Anbieter überhaupt noch nicht berichtet). Selbst, wenn: Widerspruch und basta.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Santi9 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 1,5 Jahren privatinsolvent.



Spielt keine Geige. Kein Mensch interessiert sich für die untergeschobenen Verträge aus Klabauterwebseiten.



Santi9 schrieb:


> Nun ist ja klar das ich nicht mit Absicht einen vertrag mit o. g. Firma abgeschlossen habe, aber er ist nunmal leider zu Stande gekommen.



Nein, ist er nicht. - Was für ein Vertrag?
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.



Santi9 schrieb:


> Wie gehe ich nun am besten vor?



Erstmal Tee kochen. 

Entweder musst Du das bezahlte Geld als Lehrgeld verbuchen.
Oder Du versuchst es zurückzuholen (siehe oben).

Wenn der Köter jetzt aber nochmal kläfft, dann kriegt er deswegen nicht nochmal ein Leberwurstbrötchen, nur weil Du ihm dummerweise einmal eins gegeben hast.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Und er kriegt auch keinen Rechtfertigungsbrief deswegen. Lass ihn kläffen, bis er heiser wird und von selbst aufhört.


----------



## agony (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bei mir war das Kalletaler Dreieck ziemlich flach. Nach dem Brief vom
Rechtsanwalt 2008 kam nichts mehr


----------



## emma84 (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

so Leute,

habe hier vor zwei Tagen auch gepostet, weil ich auch eine von vielen bin, die in die Falle gegangen ist. Habe gestern eine sehr nette Mail verfasst und Ihnen über dieses Anfrage Formular zugesendet. Und siehe da, ich soll eventuelle Rechnungen als gegenstandslos betrachten und sie bedauern das ich nicht weiter Kundin bleiben möchte....... Diese arghhhhhhhh.
Also erst mal vielen Dank an dieses Forum und an die, die sich noch mit denen rum ärgern müssen
Keine Panik:-D

Viele Grüße Emma


----------



## melly38 (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ich habe nicht meine richtige anschrift angegeben aber dummerweise mein echtes Geburtsdatum bekommen die die richtige Anschrift eigentlich raus??durch die IP??WEIL DIE JA DAMIT DROHEN IN DER MAIL


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



melly38 schrieb:


> aber dummerweise mein echtes Geburtsdatum bekommen die die richtige Anschrift eigentlich raus??


Glaubst du allen Ernstes die setzen Detektivbüros ein für 200€ die Stunde nur um unter 
hunderttausenden von Verbrauchern mit demselben Geburtsdatum deine Adresse rauszufinden,
 nur um dir ein Altpapierbrieflein schicken zu können?  


melly38 schrieb:


> ?durch die IP??WEIL DIE JA DAMIT DROHEN IN DER MAIL


>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Du übertreibst es etwas mit der Panik


----------



## Alster_Bär (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Na, jetzt denke ich natürlich nicht mehr, dass die irgendwelche Detekteien losschicken, um mich ausfindig zu machen. Aber, als die Mail eintraf, da war ich schon kurzzeitig der Meinung. 

Ich bin ja jetzt gaaanz entspannt und warte auf die nächste Mail. Müsste bald kommen. :sun:


----------



## Niclas (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> Aber, als die Mail eintraf, da war ich schon kurzzeitig der Meinung.


Es erschreckt mich schon etwas, hier immer wieder zu lesen, wie leicht Verbraucher durch schwachsinnige Drohungen verunsichert werden können.

Diese  Angst vor  völlig unsinnigen Drohungen ist das größte "Betriebskapital" der Nutzlosbranche.
Aber jeder der zahlt, muß sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass er damit den Fortbestand  der Nutzlosbranche unterstützt und  sich quasi dadurch mitschuldig macht, dass diese Abzocke immer weiter geht.


----------



## Alster_Bär (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Also, sich erschrecken ist eine Sache und ich finde, das ist auch völlig legetim, denn normaler Weise bekommt man solche Schreiben ja nicht. 

Blöder wäre es, wenn man sich wirklich davon so beieindrucken läßt und zahlt. Ich dachte, deswegen gibt es solche Foren hier und man kann sich Rat holen und sich eben den Schrecken nehmen lassen.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> Ich dachte, deswegen gibt es solche Foren hier und man kann sich Rat holen und sich eben den Schrecken nehmen lassen.


Es gibt genug, die den Weg zu den Foren/Blogs nicht finden bzw trotzdem so 
verunsichert sind, dass sie bezahlen und  den Fortbestand der Nutzlosbranche 
"sichern" . Nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen  zahlen ca 10-30% und 
garantieren den Nutzlosbetreibern ein Leben in Luxus.

Frage  mich  wirklich manchmal, ob die ganze Mühe hier nicht vergebens ist...


----------



## laravandenberg (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Trotz zureden, Hinweisen, indirekte Ratschläge, ist einfach Manchen die Angst nicht zu nehmen. Man merkt, die Angst ist weg und kommt wieder!

Nochmal:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## berestwe (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Guten Abend am alle.
Ich habe  gestern ein freundliches Mahnschreiben bekommen  von einem Abzocker. -
My songtexte.de.
Dass es sich um einen Abzocker handelt, wusste ich spätestens, nachdem ich diese Aufforderung von über 59 Euro erhielt. 
Das Gleiche ist mir vor einem Jahr passiert mit routenplaner.de.

Ich habe mich damals, nach dem ich den ersten Schreck überwunden hatte, in Foren reingelesen, um von den Erfahrungen Betroffener zu erfahren.

Seit heute bin ich Leser in diesem Forum und bin ebenfalls auch hier dankbar, für gute Tipps.

So werde ich auch diesmal nicht bezahlen und lasse die Dinge kommen, in dem Wissen, dass sich diese Attacken von selbst legen.

An alle Betroffenen: bleibt ruhig und lasst Euch von den guten Tipps im Forum beraten.

Mit freundlichem Gruss
Berestwe


----------



## darkfire (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Opendownload.de zum Schadensersatz verurteilt*

Habe da auch mal so eine Frage. 
Ich habe mich nähmlich auch bei top-of-software anemeldet was ja irgendwie mit opendownload zusammen hängt und heute eine E-Mail bekommen, wo ich auch bezahlen soll(Betrag sollte jedem bekannt sein). Na ja, meine Frage ist jetzt eigentlich, wenn die wirklich rechtlich vorgehen wollen, was kann ich tun. Oder anders gefragt, wie kann ich mich zur Wehr setzen.
Habe ich auch ein Problem, wenn ich einen Fakeadresse angegeben habe?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen und bedanke mich dann auch schon einmal im Voraus.
Werde so schnell wie nur möglich nach neuen Beiträgen für dieses Thema suchen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

darkfire


----------



## Wembley (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Opendownload.de zum Schadensersatz verurteilt*



darkfire schrieb:


> Na ja, meine Frage ist jetzt eigentlich, wenn die wirklich rechtlich vorgehen wollen, was kann ich tun. Oder anders gefragt, wie kann ich mich zur Wehr setzen.


Eher gewinnt heuer in Südafrika bei der Fußball-WM Neuseeland im Finale gegen Brasilien mit 9:0. 
Also die siehst, du befasst dich mit etwas, was dir (zumindest in diesem Fall) wohl nicht widerfahren wird.

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: "Rechtlich vorgehen" könnten die nur übers Gericht. Da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: *Gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid (und nicht irgendwelche schwindligen Drohschreiben), dem man mit Ankreuzen widersprechen kann. Dann würde das vor Gericht gehen. Oder auch nicht, weil der Anbieter den Mahnbescheid nur zum Drohen genutzt hat, aber die Sache gar nicht durchziehen will.  
Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre gleich eine direkte Klage. Aber auch äußerst unwahrscheinlich.
Gerichte scheuen die Anbieter ja wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. 

Denke an das Finale der Fußball-WM! 


> Habe ich auch ein Problem, wenn ich einen Fakeadresse angegeben habe?


Es haben schon diejenigen nichts zu befürchten, die ihre echte Adresse angegeben haben. Denen mit einer Fakeadresse passiert erst recht nichts.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Adsensefallenwerbung für open office   ( Google kann sich seine Scheinheiligkeit an die Backe nageln ) 


> Anzeigen
> 1.
> Open Office 3.1 Deutsch
> Hier bekommen Sie die neue Version
> ...


führt auf top-of-software 

Dazu die Infos/Warnhinweise von open office selber   >> de: OpenOffice.org und Abofallen


----------



## Alster_Bär (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

So, heute kam die erste Mahnung :-p. Bin ja nach allem, was ich hier gelesen habe, ganz relaxed. Da stand, dass sie seit dem sie mir das letzte Mal geschrieben haben, eine neu Bankverbindung hätten. Die Banken scheinen denen wohl auch nicht so wohlgesonnen zu sein. Na, ein gutes Renomé ist es für keine Bank. Bin schon gespannt, was da noch so an frechen Schreiben kommt, dieses geht ja noch.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> Die Banken scheinen denen wohl auch nicht so wohlgesonnen zu sein.


Dem kann und  soll man nachhelfen: 
Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## darkfire1995 (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Nicht wundern, ich bin immer noch darkfire nur ab jetzt unter anderen Namen.

So, zurück zum Thema.
Soweit wie ich es hier lese, denke ich, dass alles ganz locker ablaufen wird und dann auch nichts mehr auf mich zurück kommen wird.
Ich schätze, die haben mir nur diese eine Mail geschrieben, um mich ein zu schüchtern und selbst in der Hoddnung zu liegen, dass ich eventuell darauf reinfalle und doch zahle.
Ich werde jetzt erst einmal garnichts mehr unternehmen und wenn doch noch irgendetwas sein sollte, werde ich mich mal wieder an dies Forum wenden.

Ps.: Noch danke für eure schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## dummi (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ohh nein..ich habe heute ebenfalls eine Rg im email-
Postfach gehabt.
Hätte nie gedacht dass mir das mal passiert.:wall: Ich lese immer alles sorgfältig durch, bevor ich mich irgendwo registriere.
Allerdings habe ich einen Fantasienamen/-Adresse und Fantasiegeburtsdatum angegeben.
Mache ich mich jetzt strafbar ? habe das ganze zum Schutz meiner Privatsphäre gemacht, und nicht, um zu betrügen.
Dachte ja schliesslich, dass die "Freeware" kostenlos ist.


----------



## laravandenberg (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Meinst Du das im Ernst, was Du fragst?
Also, jetzt würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal Selbstanzeige machen, vielleicht kommst Du mit Strafmilderung davon!? Aber mit so einem bis zwei Jahren verschärfter Haft musst Du schon rechnen. Gruß:scherzkeks:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/49511-abofallen-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## Alster_Bär (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Droht ne Massenverhaftung? :scherzkeks:


----------



## real_life (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

HAllo Zusammen

Ich war auch so blöde und habe meine Adresse angegeben. 
Ich habe aber in diesem Forum gelesen, dass ich nichts unternehmen muss/ darf.

Nun, mein Problem, da ich nicht wusste ob dies eine Fall ist oder nicht, habe ich an der Rechtsanwaltkanzlei von Olaf Tank ein Mail geschrieben ([email protected]

War dies ein weiterer Fehler?

Was kann ich momentan machen?

Mit bestem Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



real_life schrieb:


> War dies ein weiterer Fehler?



Unnütz. Etwa so, wie Gedichteaufsagen vor einer Parkuhr.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



real_life schrieb:


> habe ich an der Rechtsanwaltkanzlei von Olaf Tank ein Mail geschrieben


Solange du keine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung getroffen hast, wohl nicht.

Und wenn du dich mal umschaust, wie sich andere Betroffene verhalten - einen Fehler könnte ich nicht erkennen.

NB: Viele meiner Nachbarn haben mittlerweile diese "Schreiben aus Osnabrück" vorliegen, obwohl sie die Seite top-of-software.de überhaupt nicht kennen.

Dafür kennt Google viele Leute....:-D

Noch ernsthaft Fragen??? 

Altes deutsches Sprichwort: Silence is golden. Das sollte man ab sofort strikt beherzigen.


----------



## Björn85 (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen 
ich bin auch leider auf Opendownload reingefallen. habe dann da ich keine ahnung hatte die 96 euro bezahlt gestern ist nun wieder eine EMail gekommen das ich nun die letzten 96 euro zahlen muss für das letzte Diesnstleistungsjahr. Denn Betrag habe ich nun leider heute Überwiesen:wall:.
Und wurde dann stutzig was das eigendlich für ein Laden ist. und habe dann hier interessante Sachen gelesen. So jetzt war ich so dumm und habe schön fleißig bezahlt und bin wohl mein Geld los. Kann man da irgendwass machen um sein Geld zurück zu bekommen verklagen oder ähnliches?
Wenn ihr mir helfen könnt wäre ich euch dankbar 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Lies mal:


opendownload.de verliert wieder vor Gericht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/inde...Gegenschlag-vor-dem-Amtsgericht-Mannheim.html

http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/inde...Softwaresammler.de-gibt-erneut-klein-bei.html

Ein gewisses Risiko ist natürlich immer dabei.


----------



## Björn85 (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Danke ich lasse mich nicht unterkriegen 
habe auch wo anderst mehrmals gelesen das man sich an die Bank wenden soll von Opendownload. Dies habe ich nun gemacht bin mal gespannt was da rauskommt


----------



## Mario_S (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute !

Hab auch gerade, wie viele andre hier, ein Mail bekommen von Top of Software (96 euro zahlen, etc.)
Dass man das einfach ignorieren soll hab ich bisher mitgekriegt.
Nun is es bei mir so, dass ich mich dort unter irgendeinem Namen angemeldet hab und irgendeine Adresse hingeschrieben hab, weil ich einfach nur das KOSTENLOSE Programm runterladen wollte, ohne dass ich dann irgendwelche Briefe oder sowas bekomme... Habe auch irgendein Geburtsdatum angegeben, fragt nicht wieso, ist einfach so...
Nun steht in dem Mail von Top of Software dass ich den Betrag von 96 euro begleichen soll bla bla, etc...
Und unten steht irgendwo:


> "Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums 18.06.1982 falsche Angaben gemacht haben,
> liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor.
> 
> Ihre IP-Adresse haben wir bei der Anmeldung
> ...



Soll ich das ganze trotzdem ignorieren oder muss ich vorher irgendetwas klarstellen...?

Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Mario_S schrieb:


> Soll ich das ganze trotzdem ignorieren oder muss ich vorher irgendetwas klarstellen...?


Wenn du dir einfach mal die Zeit nimmst den Thread zu lesen, nachdem du ihn schon gefunden hast, 
wirst du alle Fragen  bereits zigmal beantwortet finden. 

Nur als Hinweis: 
Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten. Wer den Mahndrohmüll ignoriert, kann sein Leben geniessen.


----------



## darkfire1995 (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Einfach nicht drauf reagieren und genau das tun, was du oben lesen kanst. Wenn du das tust, dann kann dir eigentlich nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## Andoss (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen
Tja bin wohl auch bei top of Software reingefallen. Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob der Hinweis mit den Gebühren vorher zu lesen war aber normalerweise übersehe ich sowas nicht. Wie dem auch sei.

Habe nachdem ich bei "Anmelden und zum Download" geklickt hatte ne Mail bekommen mit dem Aktivierungslink. So, den habe ich aber nicht geklickt weil ich dann plötzlich gelesen hatte das das kostenfreie Nutzen der Seite auf einmal nicht kostenfrei ist

Ich werde auf nichts reagieren wie hier schon oft empfohlen wurde. Nun aber meine Frage. Normalerweise ist es so das ich nirgendswo angemeldet bin bis ich die Anmeldung per Link bestätigt habe, genau wie auf dieser Seite.
Diesen Link habe ich aber nicht bestätigt und somit die Anmeldung nicht komplett ausgeführt. Bekomme ich jetzt überhaubt eine Rechnung oder hab ich noch mal Glück gehabt?


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Andoss schrieb:


> Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob der Hinweis mit den Gebühren vorher zu lesen war



die Taschenspielertricks: >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Andoss (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ja, das hab ich ja auch gelesen aber wie ist das jetzt mit der Anmeldeprozedur. Die hab ich doch gar nicht abgeschlossen oder?


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ist doch völlig egal. Ein Vertrag ist so oder so nicht zustande gekommen.


----------



## Andoss (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ok dann werde ich mal abwarten. Mal sehen was da kommt. So wie ich das hier rauslese brauche ich jawohl nichts unternehmen. Schicken die auch Briefe oder nur Mails. Wäre ja sinnvoll die Mails gleich zu löschen bevor man sich durch das lesen noch verrückt macht.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Andoss schrieb:


> Schicken die auch Briefe oder nur Mails.



Ob der Kojote heult oder kläfft oder einen Brief schreibt, das ist wurst. Er kriegt kein Leberwurstbrötchen.


----------



## Andoss (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ob der Kojote heult oder kläfft oder einen Brief schreibt, das ist wurst. Er kriegt kein Leberwurstbrötchen.



ok vielen Dank:-D


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Andoss schrieb:


> ok dann werde ich mal abwarten. Mal sehen was da kommt.


 
Natürlich bekommst Du die Rechnung, ob Du Link angeklickt hast oder nicht, ist völlig egal.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Und wieder  zwei Fallenstellerdomains, die auf top-of-software führen
( Googleadsensewerbung  sei Dank ...) 



> [noparse]  1.
> Open Office 3.1.1 Deutsch
> www.office-anwendungen.net      Hier bekommen Sie die neue Version des Open Office Paketes
> 2.
> ...



1. führt auf  [noparse]http://www.top-of-software.de/6/?web=10064&code=openoffice[/noparse]
Die Domain office-anwendungen.net   ist auf auf einen "Domainhändler"  mit gefälschter Adresse  registriert
Bearshare-download.com - Bear Share Download
Die PLZ 12345 gibt es nicht für Köln , was wohl beabsichtigt ist, da der Ginsterweg 3 zweimal in Köln vorkommt 


2. software-suche.net  anonym registriert und gibt nur einen gaaanz zarten Hinweis wohin  die Falle führt 


> Copyright 2009 top-of-software.de


----------



## Björn85 (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

So ich habe der Bank von Content Services Ltd. mal ne schöne mail geschrieben was für Leute die da haben und die sind auch schon gerichtlich gegen die vorgegangen. Wenn ihr euer Geld wieder haben wollt vielleicht dann schreibt mal an die Bank von denen. Ich bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt und ob ich mein Geld wieder bekomme. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt : Opendownload und kein Ende


> Derzeit berichten Betroffene, dass sie Rechnungen über 96 Euro für ein zweites Vertragsjahr erhalten. So wird behauptet, durch eine Begleichung der Rechnung aus dem ersten Vertragsjahr sei die Forderung anerkannt und fällig. Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf habe dies in einem Fall entschieden.
> Von dieser Behauptung sollten sich Verbraucher keineswegs beeindrucken lassen, so die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt.





> Der Rat der Verbraucherzentrale lautet: *Nicht zahlen!* Wenn es sich um einen Internetabzocker handelt, kann man die Forderungen und die in E-Mails und Briefen enthaltenen Drohungen ignorieren.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> Derzeit berichten Betroffene, dass sie Rechnungen über 96 Euro für ein zweites Vertragsjahr erhalten. So wird behauptet, durch eine Begleichung der Rechnung aus dem ersten Vertragsjahr sei die Forderung anerkannt und fällig. Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf habe dies in einem Fall entschieden.


Völliger Nonsense >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Was auch immer das für ein Urteil des AG Düsseldorf sein soll, es trifft nicht auf die Abofallen
 der Nutzlosbranche zu.


----------



## rooikat (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Oh Mann,bin ich froh das ich so schlau war mich nochmal hier zu informieren bevor ich zahle... Mir ist es auch passiert,das ich ueber kino.to auf der top-of-software Seite gelandet bin und auch ich habe die Rechnung ueber 96 Euro heute erhalten.

Werde natuerlich jetzt nicht zahlen...


----------



## AKZ128 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

habe eine rechnung von 96 euro auf von top of software Antassia bekommen, war ebenfalls auf kino.to... jetzt ist der betrag durch einen angeblich engagierten rechtsanwalt namens "Olaf Tank" auf 138€ gestiegen... 
der betrag sei bis zum 18.02.2010 fällig... ansonsten würden es noch mehr werden... hab keine ahnung wie ich mit sowas umgehen soll... wenn jemand ahnung hat bitte ich um hilfe.

PS:konnte die ganzen posts nicht durchlesen weil ich wenig zeit hatte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen AKZ128


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



AKZ128 schrieb:


> weil ich wenig zeit hatte.



Ich auch nicht, daher nur der Link auf dieses Posting: >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559
Dort steht alles was man wissen muß


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



AKZ128 schrieb:


> te die ganzen posts nicht durchlesen weil ich wenig zeit hatte.



Dann lies wenigstens die ersten 5 und die letzten 5 Seiten, das sollte schon reichen.


----------



## derda1 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,
hab mich da leider auch registriert (gestern) ohne zu sehen, was es für ne Abzocke ist. Habe dann gleich gestern als ichs gemerkt hab Widerrufung eingelegt und eine Mail geschrieben, wie es ja auf derer Homepage auch beschrieben ist. Reicht das?
Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, gehst Du noch bei der nächsten Parkuhr vorbei und singst dort ein Weihnachtslied. 

Nee, lass man gut sein. Im Grunde genommen hat man gar keine Rechtspflicht, bei einer unberechtigten Forderung überhaupt Stellung nehmen zu müssen.
Und die albernen Mahnungen kommen sowieso, egal ob mit oder ohne Geschreibsel. Aber vor Gericht gehen die nie.


----------



## derda1 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Habe gerade eine Mail bekommen von denen:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihren Widerruf haben wir  erhalten und bedauern, dass Sie unseren Service nicht weiter nutzen  möchten.
> 
> ...




Damit sollte ich ja raus sein aus der Sache ...


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hoffentlich.

Vielleicht sind sie vorsichtiger geworden und respektieren neuerdings korrekt den Widerruf (das war nicht immer so).


----------



## Haggert (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich habe ein Ähnlichens Problem nur habe ich mir den Divix-Player bei Top-Of-SOFTWARE.DE heruntergeladen und erst nachdem ich festgestellt habe das es nach dem herunterladen nicht geht ,nochmals auf die Seite ging und las das es doch etwas kosten soll und bekam den schreck 

WAs soll ich tun einfach warte udn nichts tun oder ......??? hoffe auf schnelle Antwort und bedanke mcih in Vorhinaus schon einmal


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Haggert schrieb:


> und erst nachdem ich festgestellt habe das es nach dem herunterladen nicht geht ,nochmals auf die Seite ging und las das es doch etwas kosten soll und bekam den schreckl


Der altbekannte Taschenspielertrick >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


Haggert schrieb:


> WAs soll ich tun einfach warte udn nichts tun oder ......???


Wer nichts  tut, kann sein Geld behalten.  

Nimm dir mal bei einer guten Tasse Kaffee oder Tee die Zeit den Thread zu lesen.
 Dann geht alles wie von selbst....


----------



## Haggert (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Nochmals danke habe auch noch einen nützlichen bercht gefunden 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PEPXD5C580&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- ZDF WISO - Die Abzocke Opendownload.de & Softwaresammler.de[/ame]


----------



## hagemann1995 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

Ich war auch so dumm und habe mich bei der Firma Top of Software angemeldet!!!
Und dann kam die Rechnung bzw. Mahnung von 96€ + 3€ wegen Verspätung!!
Und ich habe leider Bezahlt weil ich mich eingeschüchtert lassen habe!!!
Kann ich i-wie wieder an mein Geld kommen.???
oder die Bank das i-wie zurück buchen?!:wall:
Ich hasse es 
Ich hoffe auf Antwort!!
Danke 
Hagemann1995


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Haggert schrieb:


> Nochmals danke habe auch noch einen nützlichen bercht gefunden



Der Bericht  läßt wie in fast  allen Berichten der Medien die eigentliche Fallenstellerei  weg: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html



			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Er gibt die persönlichen Daten an, wie man das häufig im Netz tun muß:



Was ein kompletter  Blödsinn. Bei keiner kostenlosen Software muß man persönliche Daten angeben.

Sorry aber der Bericht ist jämmerlich. Einzig sinnvolles sagt Markus Saller von der VZ Bayern


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



hagemann1995 schrieb:


> Kann ich i-wie wieder an mein Geld kommen.???
> oder die Bank das i-wie zurück buchen?!:wall:
> Ich hasse es
> Ich hoffe auf Antwort!!
> ...



Weil es eine von Dir beauftragte Buchung war (keine Lastschrift), kann die Bank das i.d.R. nicht mehr rückbuchen. (Geht mit Glück manchmal noch am selben Tag, danach nicht.)

Wenn Du das Geld wiederhaben willst, musst Du rechtlich vorgehen. Das hat zwar schon verschiedentlich mal geklappt, ist aber mit einem gewissen Kostenrisiko verbunden.

opendownload.de verliert wieder vor Gericht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/inde...Gegenschlag-vor-dem-Amtsgericht-Mannheim.html

http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/inde...Softwaresammler.de-gibt-erneut-klein-bei.html


----------



## hagemann1995 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Danke Antiscammer für deine Schnelle Antwort es is jetz egal, wegen dem Geld; aber wenn ich so eine Mahnung bzw. Rechnung per Email bekomme!! dann einfach links liegen lassen und nicht bezahlen oder ?! ich finde es einfach eine sauerrei was andere tun...
Hoffe um antwort und danke nochmal 
Hagemann1995
:-D


----------



## laravandenberg (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Du meinst nächstes Jahr. Na, dann ......
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Mahnbescheid fr kleinen Hund - hallo deutschland - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek
Der Titel "*Mahnbescheid* für kleinen Hund" ist  allerdings wie  oft in den TV-Medien Unsinn. 

Mahnmüll  aber kein Mahnbescheid 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## heri2020 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



gido2010 schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage:
> Bringt es etwas, wie auf der Verbraucherzentrale HH beschrieben eine Beschwerde an die Commerzbank zu schicken? Hat jmd. schon Erfahrungen?


 
Hallo haben Sie die Kontodaten für die Commerzbank,
Ich habe auch die E-mail bekommen allerdings mit der Bankverbindung 
Kontoinhaber:  Antassia GmbH
IBAN:          DE68505922000004817362
SWIFT-BIC:     GENODE51DRE
Bank:          Volksbank Dreieich eG
Sitz der Bank: Langen


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



heri2020 schrieb:


> Hallo haben Sie die Kontodaten für die Commerzbank,
> Ich habe auch die E-mail bekommen allerdings mit der Bankverbindung
> Kontoinhaber:  Antassia GmbH
> IBAN:          DE68505922000004817362
> ...



aktiv werden!  jeder kann sich gegen Abzocke wehren! 

klicken und lesen! >> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## kikanl22 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

bin auch mit von der partie, habe mich auch einfangen lassen durch top of software 



habe sogar versucht die 96 euro zu überweisen, geld kam jedoch am nächsten tag zurück(gott sei dank ! )
warte jetzt dann mal wohl oder übel auf den postboten und öffne die blaue tonne schon mal.

danke euch hier für alle tips und gute ratschläge
beruhigt mich schon muß ich sagen...
lehrgeld für gutgläubige ist angst


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Seltsamerweise taucht die genannte Volksbank Dreieich immer wieder auf, wenns um Konten für die Nutzlosen geht.

Wohl deshalb, weil sie so schön mitten im südhessischen Stammland der Nutzlosen liegt. Neu-Isenburg, Frankfurt, Hanau, Rödermark, Langen, Büttelborn, Rodgau - alles "zum Greifen nahe"


----------



## Beda1 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> aktiv werden!  jeder kann sich gegen Abzocke wehren!
> 
> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen



Hallo!!was heißt das jetzt genau ,weil es ne andere bankverbindung ist????


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Na was wohl? Die Bank anschreiben, die im Mahndrohmüll als Zahlungsinstitut genannt wird


----------



## peter999 (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Weil es eine von Dir beauftragte Buchung war (keine Lastschrift), kann die Bank das i.d.R. nicht mehr rückbuchen. (Geht mit Glück manchmal noch am selben Tag, danach nicht.)


Ein Überweisungsrückruf ohne Rückfrage beim Empfänger ist möglich, so lange die Überweisung nicht auf dem Konto des Empfängers verbucht ist. 
Nach Gutschrift nur mit dem Einverständnis des Empfängers


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



peter999 schrieb:


> Ein Überweisungsrückruf ohne Rückfrage beim Empfänger ist möglich, so lange die Überweisung nicht auf dem Konto des Empfängers verbucht ist.


In der Regel nicht mehr als ein Buchungstag, d.h. sobald der Auftrag das Bankhaus verlassen hat


peter999 schrieb:


> Nach Gutschrift nur mit dem Einverständnis des Empfängers


Daran glaubt ja wohl hier niemand


----------



## rooikat (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Gar nicht reagieren ! Bin auch durch Kino.to auf die Seite gekommen und mir ist das gleiche passiert.

Verschleierung von anfallenden Kosten ist nicht zulaessig und es kommt daher KEIN Vertrag zustande. 
Es haette offensichtlich dargestellt werden muessen,das durch den Download weitere Kosten entstehen !!

Alle im Forum sagen,man soll ueberhauptnicht auf diese Briefe reagieren. Es werden zwar weitere Mahnungen folgen (Einschuechterungsversuche),aber du musst die Nerven behalten und NICHT reagieren. Solche "Maschen" sind bekannt und es wird immerwieder versucht ,gutglaeubige Leute abzuzocken.

Rechtlich haben die NICHTS in der Hand.
Werden wohl irgendwann aufgeben,dir zu schreiben...

Wenn du Zeit findest,lies dir auch die anderen Antworten zu dem Thema mal durch...

Gruss


----------



## Definitive (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo , ich bin Eddy und neu hier im Forum , ich habe da auch ein wichtiges Anliegen , habe leider zu spät bemerkt , als ich den DIVX Player runtergeladen habe , das dort bei Top of Software der berühmte Kasten mit den versteckten Abo , sprich die 96 € ,inclusive Drohung , nun habe ich blöderweise meine richtige Adresse angegeben , dann steht sie haben meine IP -Adresse , da ich versehentlich das Kästchen mit der alg angeklickt habe , kann mir dadurch nur rechtliche Konsequnzen entstehen , oder einfach alles ignorieren , das blöde ist nur , das ich das mit den Kosten nicht gelesen habe , danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Alle diese  Fragen sind schon zigmal beantwortet worden. Nimm dir  die Zeit und  lies den Thread.


----------



## Definitive (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Alle diese  Fragen sind schon zigmal beantwortet worden. Nimm dir  die Zeit und  lies den Thread.


ok ,danke ,werde dann mal nichts machen , nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Definitive schrieb:


> , dann steht sie haben meine IP -Adresse , da ich versehentlich das Kästchen mit der alg angeklickt habe ,


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Definitive schrieb:


> , das blöde ist nur , das ich das mit den Kosten nicht gelesen habe , danke für Eure Hilfe


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Definitive (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ja sorry , ich war nur völlig durch den Wind , vor Jahren habe ich das mal mit Lebensprognosen gehabt , so eine Umfrage ,damals hatte ich bezahlt , allerdings die hatten meine Handynummer , diesmal Gott sei dank nicht


----------



## fraude1 (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ich bin auch reingefallen :wall:

auf youtube habe aber diese hilfreiche Info gefunden, die mich beruhigt hat :-p! ich hoffe sie hilft euch auch!
*ZDF WISO - Die Abzocke Opendownload.de & Softwaresammler.de*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PEPXD5C580&feature=related"]YouTube- ZDF WISO - Die Abzocke Opendownload.de & Softwaresammler.de[/ame]


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das Video enthält sehr viel ungenaues und  unvollständiges , schon mehrfach kommentiert


----------



## Definitive (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das Video enthält sehr viel ungenaues und  unvollständiges , schon mehrfach kommentiert


habe seitdem wieder besser schlafen können ,danke


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Dann braucht es ja dieses Forum nicht mehr, wenn Verbraucher so leicht zu 
beruhigen  sind 

Machen wir die Threads doch einfach alle zu.  Wird ja ohnehin  seit vier Jahren tausendfach immer
wieder  dasselbe gefragt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## Definitive (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

na , man kann eh nur abwarten , bis die erste Post kommt , finde es toll das es dieses Forum gibt , zuerst fühlt man sich , als würde man komplett alleine dastehen , habe nun sehr viele Berichte gelesen , das es anderen auch so ergangen ist


----------



## laravandenberg (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Captain Picard ....

...  vier Jahren tausendfach immer
wieder  dasselbe gefragt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html
ich frage mal was anders. Was heißt das auf deutsch oder, was ist damit gemeint?

_Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Kunden vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Kunde sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat._


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> ich frage mal was anders. Was heißt das auf deutsch oder, was ist damit gemeint?
> 
> 
> 
> > _Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Kunden vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Kunde sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat._


Das heißt gar nichts, weil  kompletter Unfug ist, wie  fast alles was von Nutzlosbetreibern gekaspert wird .
Warum ziehen  denn diese Typen nicht vor Gericht? Weil sie  genau wisssen, dass es 
Schwachsinn ist und es  rechts  und  links um die Ohren gehauen bekämen


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das ist der neue § 312d Abs. 3 BGB gültig seit 04.08.09.

Und das bedeutet: das Widerrufsrecht erlischt jetzt trotz sofortiger Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung nicht mehr, auch wenn der Kunde die Leistung sofort in Anspruch nimmt (so war es nämlich im alten 312d).

Sondern das Widerrufsrecht würde nur noch dann erlöschen, wenn beide Vertragsparteien ihre Pflichten vollständig erfüllt haben.

Das bedeutet: Die "Dienstleistung" muss zu 100 % erbracht worden sein. Das geht aber bei Abos gar nicht, weil das ja immer "teilbare" Dienstleistungen sind, die erst am Ende der vorgesehenen Vertragslaufzeit "vollständig genutzt" wären.
Und das bedeutet auch: der Verbraucher müsste bereits bezahlt haben.

Nur dann erlischt das Widerrufsrecht vor Ablauf der 14-tägigen Frist.


----------



## laravandenberg (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Cap. Pic.
Ja, deshalb habe ich gefragt, weil ich es auch absolut nicht deuten kann. Es steht ja gleicher Wortlaut bei fast allen Nutzlosanbietern. ...auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch...., damit konnte ich eben nichts anfangen. Wer hat schon ausdrücklichen Wunsch??

Und Beitrag Antiscammer. Das war eventuell mein Gedanke, das die Andeutung darufhinaus geht, das man eventuell Dienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen hat, dann wäre es aber unklar ausgedrückt.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

"Auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch" ist sicherlich ein Auslegungsbegriff.


----------



## dvill (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Erneute Ermittlungen gegen Osnabrücker Abmahn Anwalt | You Are Web


----------



## nickie913 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich bin auch bei top-of-software reingefallen.
Aber, wie ist das, wenn die einem genau sagen, wann man sich da eingeloggt hat, mit Uhrzeit und Passwort? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?:roll:


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Reingefallen ist man erst, wenn man auf die Zahlungserpressung eingeht und sein schönes Geld verliert. Wer den Mahndrohmüll entsorgt und die Ruhe bewahrt, kommt noch ganz gut raus.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



nickie913 schrieb:


> Aber, wie ist das, wenn die einem genau sagen, wann man sich da eingeloggt hat, mit Uhrzeit und Passwort? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?:roll:



Wer seine  Nerven behält, zur Tagesordnung übergeht und  den Mahndrohmüll 
 dahin befördert, wo Müll  hingehört, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## nickie913 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Man wird halt schlauer im Laufe der Zeit. Also ich warte dann mal ab, was passiert.


----------



## IKARUS1 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Nun bin ich aber sauer....sollte am 25. Januar 2010 bezahlen, letzte Mahnung..und ich warte und warte und es passiert nix neues Oder heißt letzte Mahnung...nun schreiben wir nicht mehr :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



nickie913 schrieb:


> Also ich warte dann mal ab, was passiert.


Oft sieht es so aus:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## laravandenberg (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ikarus!
Musst Dich eben auch mal in Erinnerung bringen, sie denken vielleicht hängst schon in Todes-Annonce Anzeigekasten, wenn Du nicht reagierst, ist unhöflich, nicht auf ihre lieben mails zu antworten!


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

P o l i z e i f o r u m &bull; Thema anzeigen - Dubiose Briefe !!!!!


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Google >> Olaf Tank Hund WISO


----------



## nickie913 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Würde gerne wissen, wie lage der ganze Spuk bei Dir gedauert hat, bis jetzt nichts mehr
passiert, also wieviel Mahnungen insgesamt?


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



nickie913 schrieb:


> wieviel Mahnungen insgesamt?


Nun, es könnten durchaus 25 innerhalb eines Jahres werden. 

Aber je nach Reaktion der Betroffenen kann der Mahndrohmüll auch eine kürzere Laufzeit haben.

Bislang war es meist so: Diejenigen, die auf Geschreibsel und Telefonkontakte gänzlich verzichteten, hatten am ehesten wieder ihre Ruhe.
Diejenigen, die sich durch permanente Kontakte hervortun, werden am längsten mit Mahnungen und Drohungen gestriezt.


----------



## kenny312 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Auch Ich habe das getan, bin aber minderjährig. Was kann ich tun????


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit von den Erziehungsberechtigten für nichtig erklärt werden. 

Allerdings ist es eigentlich unnötig, überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Unternehmen" anzufangen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

ZDF.de - Sendungen & Programm
[quote='ZDF/WISO]Aber auch wenn es passiert und man reingefallen ist: Lassen Sie sich nicht beeindrucken von Inkasso- und Anwaltsschreiben. Einfach abheften und gar nicht reagieren. Nur wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, was nicht passiert, ins Haus flattert, muss man Widerspruch einlegen und die Verbraucherzentrale informieren.[/quote]


----------



## Sixmaster (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

also bein mir war es auch mit software blos das ich erst 14 bin und einen falschen namen und falsche adresse angegeben habe. also ihr seit euch sicher das man nicht zahlen muss und nicht vors gericht kommt


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wenn du das Posting genau vor deinem gelesen hast, ist deine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## kenny312 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

OK vielen Dank


----------



## laravandenberg (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Nun, es könnten durchaus 25 innerhalb eines Jahres werden.



Oh......! Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnung - Schluss bei mir! Das war alles!


----------



## brumo (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo!
Ich bin auch auf die Seite von top of software gelandet, nach dem mir ein Kollege sagte, ich könne mir eine kostenlose open office version im Internet herunter laden. Ich weiß nicht, warum ich nicht gleich auf der Seite von open office gelandet bin, jedenfalls landete ich auf o. a. Seite und sollte mich auch anmelden. Ich habe die Anmeldung allergings nach dem Lesen der AGB´s abgebrochen (ohne jedoch meine Daten heraus zu nehmen, einfach nur mit dem Kreuzchen oben rechts). 
Jetzt habe ich bereits 2 Mails in meinem Spam-Ordner erhalten. 
Lt. Verbraucherzentrale brauche ich mir keine Sorgen machen, solle alle Mahnungen erstmal ignorieren, bis ich Post von Herrn T. bekomme und dann einen Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale Drucken und abschicken (per  Einschreiben). Alles andere ignoriet die Fa. A. sowieso, auch Einschreiben würden sie verweigern. Ich habe aber trotzdem 2 mal per Fax der Anmeldung widersprochen, da ich nicht wissentlich eine Anmeldung vollzogen habe und auch, wie behauptet, keinen Aktivierungslink erhalten habe. Jetzt werde ich abwarten und wie von der Verbraucherzentrale geraten weiter vorgehen.
Lt. Verbraucherzentrale sind bisher insgesamt 5 Betroffene vor Gericht gezogen worden und die haben alle gegen diese Abzocker (Herr V. und Herr T.) gewonnen. 
Also sollten wir uns alle keine großen Sorgen machen, doch  das ist leichter gesagt als getan. Ich habe seit dem Magen-Darm-Probleme, da mir so was immer gleich auf den Magen schlägt. 
An alle Betroffenen, haltet durch und bei Unsicherheit wendet euch an die Verbraucherzentrale. Das ist zwar auch nicht umsonst, aber billiger als diese Abzocke. 
Grüße
brumo


----------



## webwatcher (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



brumo schrieb:


> Lt. Verbraucherzentrale brauche ich mir keine Sorgen machen, solle alle Mahnungen erstmal ignorieren, bis ich Post von Herrn T. bekomme und dann einen Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale Drucken und abschicken (per  Einschreiben).


law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> * Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )



brumo schrieb:


> An alle Betroffenen, haltet durch und bei Unsicherheit wendet euch an die Verbraucherzentrale. Das ist zwar auch nicht umsonst, aber billiger als diese Abzocke.


noch preiswerter, nämlich wirklich kostenlos sind unsere Ratschläge.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

PS: Von Schreibseleien  halten wir hier überhaupt nichts. Die tibetanischen  
Verbraucherschutzzentralengebetsmühlen müßten mal gründlich renoviert werden.


----------



## karolin (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hi 
Ich schau oft Fime Bei Kino.to an und musste da auch was downoaden , ich hab auch einen Anderen Namen Adresse usw gemacht und habe jetzt auch so eine mail gekrigt jetz weis ich nich was ich machen soll weil ich halt erst 13 binn ...:-?


----------



## bernhard (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bei kino.to lauert die Pestilenz.


----------



## Dalina (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo

Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Fall. Hab auf Mails nicht reagiert. Irgendwann hören die schon auf zu nerven. Ein Spamfilter ist auch was feines. Da du minderjährig bist,sind Verträge die Du abschlisst nur mit Erlaubnis Deiner Eltern gültig. Rede mit Deinen Eltern,ist am besten. In diesem Fall gibts eh kein Vertag,ob mit oder ohne Einwilligung Deiner Eltern


----------



## laravandenberg (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



bernhard schrieb:


> Bei kino.to lauert die Pestilenz.



Hatte ja weiter oben schon mal geschrieben, ...kino.to zieht die Abzocker an, wie ein Sch....haufen die Fliegen. Man kann die aktuellste Software drauf haben und trotzdem wollen sie einem einreden, dass man "aktuelle Software" benötigt und update machen soll. Und ich sage mal ganz offen, ohne Einverständnis von kino.to machen das die Abzocker nicht. Und mit Sicherheit verdienen nicht nur die Abzocker, wenn einer zahlt!!! Hier vermute ich eine ganz enge "Symbiose". 
Lasse mich gerne belehren, wenn jemand etwas Anderes weiß.


----------



## kikanl22 (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

habe heute dann meine 1 mahnung bekommen  steh wohl noch ganz am anfang,
wunderte mich nur das eine andere bankverbindung angegeben ist anstelle der volksbank in dreieich jetzt die deutsche skatbank in altenburg.....halten es wohl nicht lange aus an einer stelle----sehen wie es weiter geht


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wie man den Betreibern das Handwerk legen kann:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

"Sie wahandern, sie wahandern, von einer Bank zur aahandern" :-D
Die Skatbank ist die Direktbank der der VR-Bank Altenburger Land eG, Brühl 3, 04600 Altenburg, und hat eine 01805-Telefonnummer:
https://ssl.skatbank.de/content/impressum


----------



## peter999 (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



kikanl22 schrieb:


> habe heute dann meine 1 mahnung bekommen  steh wohl noch ganz am anfang,
> wunderte mich nur das eine andere bankverbindung angegeben ist anstelle der volksbank in dreieich jetzt die deutsche skatbank in altenburg.....halten es wohl nicht lange aus an einer stelle----sehen wie es weiter geht


Wer steht denn als Kontoinhaber in der Mahnung und welche Kontonummer?


----------



## katzenjens (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Weidegründe von top-of-software:

Abzocke bei kino.to Video - sevenload

Viele Grüße,
Jens

PS. youtube mochte die Aufklärung anscheinend nicht, deswegen wurde das Video dort "wegen Verstoßes gegen die Communitybedingungen" gelöscht.


----------



## kikanl22 (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



peter999 schrieb:


> Wer steht denn als Kontoinhaber in der Mahnung und welche Kontonummer?



kontoinhaber ist wieder die antassia gmbh  konto nummer 4530543  bankleitzahl 83065410 deutsche skatbank in altenburg

kennt jemand diese kontonummer schon von antassia gmbh  und ist wohl üblich das die alle nasen lang ihre bank wechseln, oder wie?


----------



## laravandenberg (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo! Habe gleich mal Video bei mir eingebaut. Urheberschaft ist gewahrt. Lara


----------



## peter999 (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Skatbank ist angeschrieben - mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## kikanl22 (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das würde mich aus ineteressieren :-? werde alles abheften was ich bekomme und wenn vom gericht dann an richtige stelle ankreuzen, habe hier bei euch meine augen eckig gelesen und keine magen krämpfe bekommen, weil nicht nur ich blnd bin:sun: srray an alle blondinen....:-D


----------



## Dalina (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wenn ihr die Banditen mal ärgern wollt

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## Medica 1966 (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Top of Software*

Hallo,
ich hab gestern erst dieses tolle Forum gefunden, hoffe das meine Beitrag an der richtigen Stelle steht und würde gern etwas wissen. 

Ich habe mich von den Drohungen und der Mahnung von Top-of-software nachgegeben und die 96 € überwiesen. Muss ich nun das zweite Jahr auch noch bezahlen? 

LG


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Top of Software*



Medica 1966 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich von den Drohungen und der Mahnung von Top-of-software nachgegeben und die 96 € überwiesen. Muss ich nun das zweite Jahr auch noch bezahlen?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Medica 1966 (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Top of Software*



webwatcher schrieb:


> >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe :smile:


----------



## Rennmaus (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,ich bin hier neu und hoffentlich an der richtigen Stelle.Ich habe ,wie viele andere auch den Vertrag bei top-software abgeschlossen.:wall: 
Ich habe auf die email blöderweise geantwortet und gefragt,ob sie den Vertrag nicht noch widerrufen können.Daraufhin kam eine email zurück wo dies beneint wurde.Dann hab ich ihnen Ratenzahlung angeboten und dann kam auch schon die erste Mahnung!
Nun meine Frage: so wie ich verstanden habe soll ich gar nichts mehr tun und alle Mahnungen nicht beachten,aber macht es wirklich nichts,das ich auf die Forderung zurückgeschrieben habe?
Vielen Dank für den der mir antwortet!


----------



## bernhard (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich kenne hier keine Wortmeldung, dass jemand dort einen Vertrag geschlossen hätte.

Es gibt viele Meldungen, dass Verbraucher mit der Behauptung belästigt werden, sie hätten das getan. Das ist etwas völlig Anderes.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Rennmaus schrieb:


> ...aber macht es wirklich nichts,das ich auf die Forderung zurückgeschrieben habe?



Es nützt nichts, wenn man vor einer Parkuhr ein Weihnachtslied singt, aber es richtet auch keinen Schaden an.


----------



## Joker_mn (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Erstmal Hallo.

Nachdem was ich hier schon alles gelesen habe, bin ich erstmal beruhigt. Ich bin leider auch ein Opfer von top-of-software.de. 

Ich wusste bis heute noch nicht, dass ich es mit einer "Abzockerbande" zu tun habe. Also überwies ich die geforderten 96€ nach der 1. Mahnung am 28.01.2010 an die "Antassia GmbH" (top-of-software.de). Heute flattert jedoch ein Schreiben von diesem Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank ins Haus. Nun verlangt er 138€, weil ich die Rechnung in Höhe von 96€ angeblich noch nicht bezahlt haben soll.

Meine Frage nun:

Soll ich die kommenden Schreiben auch einfach ignorieren, obwohl ich schon einmal bezahlt habe? Kann man mir nach einmaliger Zahlung evtl. mehr anhaben? Oder ist dies egal?

Dass ich die bezahlten 96€ nicht wieder sehe, ist mir klar! Da wird mir ganz schlecht, wenn ich daran denke, 96€ in den Wind geschossen zu haben. 

Ich danke schon mal im Vorraus für Antworten!!

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Joker_mn schrieb:


> Kann man mir nach einmaliger Zahlung evtl. mehr anhaben? Oder ist dies egal?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Rennmaus (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Erstmal statt Vertrag wollte ich Abo schreiben! Als Nächsts: vielen Dank,habe mich bei den anderen Seiten jetzt schlau gelesen,vonwegen "Der Trick mit den zwei Webseiten".Jetzt versteh ich ,warum mir nichts aufgefallen ist.
Nach meiner Anfrage auf Ratenzahlung kam jetzt eine Antwort,ich könnte aus Kulanz in zwei Raten bezahlen! Ein Glück,das ich auf diese Seite gestoßen bin.Tja,wenn man sich mit so etwas nicht auskennt,bekommt man zunächst Panik! Ich werde gar nichts bezahlen,mal schauen wielange das Theater dauert!


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Vorsicht vor Ratenzahlungsvereinbarungen! Wenn Du das unterschreibst, erkennst Du die Forderung an und kommst da nicht mehr raus.

Wer nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, konnte bisher immer sein Geld behalten.


----------



## peter999 (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



peter999 schrieb:


> Skatbank ist angeschrieben - mal sehen was kommt.



Soeben kam die Antwort von der Skatbank:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxxxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Wir werden diese umgehend kritisch prüfen.
> 
> ...



Da ich nichts von Rücküberweisungen geschrieben hatte, ist dies wohl die Standartmail der Skatbank als Antwort auf hoffentlich viele, viele ander Mails, die ander Betroffene geschickt haben.


----------



## Definitive (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

jeep , das Schreiben habe ich auch vor einer Woche bekommen


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Rennmaus schrieb:


> Erstmal statt Vertrag wollte ich Abo schreiben!


http://www.verbraucher.de/download/internetabzocke2.pdf


> Die oben beschriebenen Internetunternehmen erwecken jedoch durch Gestaltung und Aufmachung ihrer Angebote zumeist den Eindruck, der Verbraucher melde sich bei einem kostenlosen Service an. Durch leicht zu übersehende Hinweise am Seitenende oder im Kleingedruckten kann jedoch nicht stillschweigend ein Abonnementvertrag geschlossen werden. Daher besteht kein Vertragsverhältnis, welches den Verbraucher zu irgendeiner Zahlung verpflichten könnte.


----------



## darkfire1995 (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hi Leute, ich bins noch mal.
Ich habe heute abend meine E-Mail duchgecheckt und bin dann auf eine weitere E-Mail von top-of-software gestoßen.

Und zwar, bekam ich heute einen Mahnung, in der drin stand, dass die Assasin GmBH, oder so, ihre Bankverbindung geändert hat.
Na ja, und das ich halt die 3€ an Mahnkosten übernehmen muss.

Das ihr euch ein besseres Bild von dem ganzen verschaffen könnt, habe ich euch hier mal den kompletten Verlauf der E-Mail rein kopiert.(Habe private Daten nicht sichtbar gemacht.)



> Antassia GmbH
> Rhabanusstraße 10
> 55118 Mainz
> Kontakt:
> ...



-----------------------------------------

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auch dieses Mal genau so gut weiterhelfen wie beim letzten Mal.

Bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus.


----------



## Dalina (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das ist Mahnmüll wie jeder andere auch. Hab ich auch von Profiwin bekommen. Ist alles bekannt und hilft keinem hier weiter


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Es ändert sich nichts, egal ob der Präriekojote heult, jault, bellt, geifert oder kläfft.
Er kriegt trotzdem kein Leberwurstbrötchen.

Dann wird er weiterkläffen, bis er heiser ist und von selbst damit aufhört.


----------



## friedrich06 (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wie verhält es sich denn bei denjenigen, die im Ausland wohnen. Ich bin leider auch auf deren Masche reingefallen, wohne aber im Ausland. Ändert sich da etwas für mich?


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Du kannst über das Gekläffe noch breiter grinsen, da die Herrschaften im Ausland noch weniger Möglichkeiten haben, Druck auszuüben. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Manni111 (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hi Leute,

Macht euch doch nicht verrückt. Das bringt doch eh nichts.
Seht es doch mal mit einem lächeln  :-p

Ich mache mir jeden Abend schon den Spaß bei TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE vorbeizuschauen. Jeden Abend verdienen die an mir 100 Euro. Ich lass Ihnen den Spaß. Dafür hab ich mir extra einen eMail ACC gemacht. Der läuft fast über 
Die raffen ja nicht mal das ich immer mit anderem Namen über die gleiche eMail einlogge.

Der nette Rechtsanwalt schreibt auch fast jeden Tag.Der muß doch auch etwas zu tun haben. Der freut sich doch auch das er jeden Tag schreiben darf 

Leute nicht zahlen und gut ist es.


ps. Ich verstehe es nur nicht das man denen nicht das Handwerk legen kann  :wall:


mfg  Manni


----------



## Dalina (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wenn Du die mal ärgern willst mach das hier

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## Amerikaner_in_Berlin (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo miteinander,

habe heute morgen auch so eine "nette" E-Mail von den Herrschaften in Mainz, mit der Bankverbindung in Altenburg (Thüringen), erhalten. Der Zeitpunkt war "gut" gewählt, da natürlich vorgestern die Widerspruchsfrist abgelaufen war - was für ein Zufall!:scherzkeks:

Nach einer längeren Unterhaltung mit einer befreundeten Anwältin kann ich allen hier auch nur raten, nicht auf die E-Mails oder Mahnungen der Abzockfirma zu antworten. Das einzige worauf man antworten muss, ist ein offizielles Mahnschreiben vom Gericht, was aber in der Regel niemals kommt.

Ich habe jedoch vor an die Skatbank in Altenburg zu schreiben, und sie darauf aufmerksam machen, mit was für windigen Früchtchen sie sich da eingelassen haben.

Gruß aus Berlin
Amerikaner_in_Berlin


----------



## bernhard (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Amerikaner_in_Berlin schrieb:


> ..., da natürlich vorgestern die Widerspruchsfrist abgelaufen war


Ich halte diese Beurteilung für fehlerhaft.


----------



## Amerikaner_in_Berlin (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



bernhard schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Beurteilung für fehlerhaft.



@Bernhard:

Ich verstehe Ihre Antwort leider nicht. Was meinen Sie damit? Was genau halten Sie an dieser Beurteilung für fehlerhaft?

Gruß


----------



## bernhard (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich wollte darauf hinweisen, dass die "Beratung" von Seiten der Einschüchterungsfallenbetreiber nicht vertrauenswürdig ist.

Wenn dort Behauptungen aufgestellt werden, z.B. dass das Widerrufsrecht auf 2 Wochen beschränkt sei, so sind diese Behauptungen kritisch zu hinterfragen.

Alle Informationen von dieser Seite dienen der Einschüchterung. Betroffene dürfen dem kein Vertrauen schenken.


----------



## Amerikaner_in_Berlin (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

@Bernhard:

Ach so. Ja, das ist klar. Ich wollte ja nur auf darauf hinweisen, dass diese "Herrschaften" meinen sie wären superschlau, wenn sie genau nach Ablauf dieser vermeintlichen Frist, die "Rechnung" schicken.

Ich warte gespannt auf die nächsten Drohungen! :sun:

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Amerikaner_in_Berlin schrieb:


> Ich warte gespannt auf die nächsten Drohungen! :sun:



http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## Amerikaner_in_Berlin (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121



:-D:-D:-D:-D

Danke für den Link. Gleich zum Frühstück so viel lachen! Das wird ein guter Tag!


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Beispiel einer  ausgefeilten Mahnmüllkorrespondenz:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Amerikaner_in_Berlin (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Beispiel einer  ausgefeilten Mahnmüllkorrespondenz:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html



Sehr schön! Auch sehr zum Schmunzeln! Danke!
:sun:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das Nutzlosaffentheater  liefert seit vier Jahren  nur  selten wirklich Neues. Die Drohungen wurden im Laufe der Zeit heftiger, aber irgendwann ist das Kasperletheater ausgereizt. Überraschend ist es nur für die User, die zum ersten mal damit konfrontiert werden.
law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).



99,9999% der  Verbraucher würden sich den überflüssigen  Stress ersparen, wenn sie ein paar simple Regeln  
beherzigen würden.

Äußerste Vorsicht bei  Werbung   und auf keinen Fall persönliche Daten eingeben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

Bestelle *niemals* beim Spammer 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/onli...beugung-gegen-betrug-durch-internetshops.html

Nahezu ausnahmslos geraten User über einen  der beiden Wege auf Abo/Einmalfallenseiten.


----------



## Rennmaus (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Guten Morgen! Was ist damit gemeint,wenn ich das mit der Ratenzahlung unterschreibe (per email?). Ich habe "aus Kulanz" das Ratenzahlungsangebot bekommen und wollte jetzt eigentlich gar nicht mehr reagieren.Bin aber etwas durcheinander,weil es heißt,man sollte per email einmal alles widerrufen? Also widerufen,oder alles sein lassen? DANKE!


----------



## bernhard (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das Posting direkt vor Deinem sagt gerade, dass es völlig egal ist, was da für ein Mahndrohmüll kommt.

Was ist daran unklar?


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Rennmaus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Was ist damit gemeint,wenn ich das mit der Ratenzahlung unterschreibe (per email?). Ich habe "aus Kulanz" das Ratenzahlungsangebot bekommen und wollte jetzt eigentlich gar nicht mehr reagieren.Bin aber etwas durcheinander,weil es heißt,man sollte per email einmal alles widerrufen? Also widerufen,oder alles sein lassen? DANKE!


Mit dem Abschluss einer Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung erkennst du den (nicht bestehenden) Vertrag an und musst zahlen.

Und alle, die sich ruhig verhielten und nicht korrespondierten (man nennt das auch "totstellen"  ), konnten bisher ihr Geld behalten.

Alles klar???


----------



## Rennmaus (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo Nicko 1998,also wenn ich mich jetzt "tot stelle",werde ich nur noch von Mahnugen bombardiert. Hätte ich jetzt auf das Angebot der Ratenzahlung reagiert und es akzeptiert,dann wär der Vertrag zustande gekommen.Soweit verstanden:-D! Und sollte ich alles jetzt noch widerrufen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Rennmaus schrieb:


> Hallo Nicko 1998,also wenn ich mich jetzt "tot stelle",werde ich nur noch von Mahnugen bombardiert.


So ist es. Das läuft dann in dieser Art:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


Rennmaus schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt auf das Angebot der Ratenzahlung reagiert und es akzeptiert,dann wär der Vertrag zustande gekommen.


Richtig. Dann hättest du dadurch, dass du die Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung getroffen hast, einen (nicht vorgenommenen) Vertragsabschluß im Nachhinein bestätigt. :cry:


Rennmaus schrieb:


> Und sollte ich alles jetzt noch widerrufen?


Korrespondenz mit den Nutzlosanbietern und deren Inkasso- bzw. anwaltlichen Helfershelfern zu führen hat in etwa denselben Effekt, als wenn du einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt. Die Schreiben werden meist in die Altpapiertonne gekloppt so wie hier:


> Mit ein paar Journalisten-Kollegen wühlen wir im Müll. In der Tonne vorm newadmedia-Büro. Hätte sich Brian C. doch mit den verdienten Euros doch besser einen Schredder gegönnt - Olaf T. hätt's ihm gedankt. *Zahlreiche Schreiben finden wir - von probino-Betroffenen aus ganz Deutschland.*


Noch Fragen?


----------



## Rennmaus (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir können Ihnen aus Kulanz eine Ratenzahlung bestehend aus 2 Raten anbieten.
> Die erste Rate in Höhe von 49,50€ ist sofort fällig, die 2. Rate nach einem
> ...


 

So,jetzt hab ich die email mal kopiert.Ich hoffe ihr haltet mich nicht für ganz bl.. Habe denen eine Ratenzahlung vorgeschlagen(damit die Vereinbarung gemacht???) ,bevor ich auf computerbertug gestoßen bin.Daraufhin kam die email.Ist die Verienbarung zustande gekommen????????????Danke!


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Rennmaus schrieb:


> .Ist die Verienbarung zustande gekommen?


Nö 


> wir können Ihnen aus Kulanz eine Ratenzahlung bestehend aus 2 Raten anbieten.


Das ist ein Angebot von deren Seite , auf das man ja nicht eingehen muß


----------



## Nippler (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo  an alle 

Ich bin auch leider auf dieser Seite gewessen , und muss jezt laut der Firma 96 euro zahlen ..  
Was kann ich da gegen machen ??  

Bitte um hilfe 
Danke


----------



## Niclas (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Nippler schrieb:


> Was kann ich da gegen machen ??


Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach taub und  stumm  stellt

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## laravandenberg (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo, Nippler !

Ich wollte eigentlich hier im Forum nichts mehr sagen, weil wirklich alles gesagt ist und es mir langsam bl....d vorkommt, dass immer und immer wieder das Gleiche gefragt wird und immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wird, was richtig ist.:wall::wall:
Also, wer Durchhaltevermögen hat, der sollte den ganzen Vorgang vergessen und nichts weiter unternehmen. Durchhaltevermögen bedeutet aber, auch durchhalten, wenn vom Anwalt Drohmahnung kommt. Wer es nicht hat und in der Widerrufszeit, die *sie *angegeben haben, liegt, kann widerrufen. Er entgeht den lästigen Mahnungs- und Drohmüll. Hier im Forum haben User schon öfter gesagt, dass der Widerruf angenommen wurde.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Wer es nicht hat und in der Widerrufszeit, die *sie *angegeben haben, liegt, kann widerrufen. Er entgeht den lästigen Mahnungs- und Drohmüll.


Dafür gibt es keine Garantie. Schreibseln ist in aller Regel kein besonders sinnvoller Weg. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Melisandra (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Nachdem ich vor nahezu 1 Jahr einem anderen [ edit]  (connect 2 content) auf den Leim gegangen bin, erhielt mein Sohn gestern eine Rechnung der top-of-software, wie sie hier mehrfach erwähnt wurde. 

Ich habe ihm geraten, sofort einen der ebenfalls genannten "Musterbriefe" mit Widerruf und fristloser Kündigung zu schicken und sofort eine Anzeige bei der Internetpolizei zu starten. Nur so ist man im letzten Jahr der og. Firma beigekommen.

Diese Internetseite lautet für NRW: https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/internet.php

Mein Tipp: Erstattet Anzeige, damit man diesen Leuten das Handwerk legen kann.


----------



## Dalina (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> Ich habe ihm geraten


 
Rate ihm lieber dazu

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## laravandenberg (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Oh......! Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnung - Schluss bei mir! Das war alles!



Ich revidiere mich, habe noch mal nachgesehen, am 01.05.2009 habe ich mich angemeldet und am 15.05.2009 habe ich erste und letzte Mahnung bekommen. Dann war Funkstille!  Also, ich hatte sie schneller los, als ich wollte!!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## dbecky (17 Februar 2010)

*Hilfe! was kann ich tun? (top-of-software.de)*

Hallo alle zusammen....
ich brauche ganz dringen eure hilfe und bitte um rat! 
mir ist folgendes passiert:

Ich wollte mir bei kino.to einen film anschauen. 
dann kam die meldung das ich kostenlos den neuen div-x player downloaden soll. dies wollte ich nathürlich tun. also klickte ich darauf.
schon kam die seite das ich mich kostenlos anmelden soll....also tat ich es ABER mit komplett falschen angaben, wie namen adresse alter und co. da angst vor betrug hatte. runtergeladen habe ich den player allerdings nie.

heute kam dann die emal von der firmer: top-of-software.de
ich solle den betrag in höhe von 96€ überweisen und mit fehlerhaften daten würde ich mich strafbar machen.

da ich (bescheuert ich weis) vergessen hatte das ich mich unter falschem namen wo anmeldete, ging ich von missbrauch aus und rief den kundensirvice dieser firmer an und gab die kundennummer durch. hinterher fiehl mir ein nachdem ich einige beiträge in anderen themen über die firmer gelesen hatte, das ich mich selber anmeldete. nun meine frage:   WAS MACHE ICH JETZT???? habe ich mich wirklich strafbar gemacht durch falsche angaben??? und muss ich zahlen???? :cry: hilfe. bitte schnelle antwort! bin total verzweifelt gerade.


----------



## laravandenberg (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! was kann ich tun? (top-of-software.de)*



dbecky schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen....
> ich brauche ganz dringen eure hilfe und bitte um rat!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## DM-Girl (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Gestern bekam mein Sohn (13 Jahre) Post von diesen netten Rechtsanwalt der, wie ich mittlerweile herrausgefunden habe, bekannt dafür ist solche netten Briefe zu verschicken. Nachdem ich mich informiert habe steht jetzt fest...einfach nicht reagieren...
alles nachzulesen hier:
InternetText

Ich mach gar nichts...warte mal was noch kommt und gut...


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



DM-Girl schrieb:


> alles nachzulesen hier:
> InternetText
> 
> Ich mach gar nichts...warte mal was noch kommt und gut...


So ist es:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559

law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## friedrich06 (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wie verhält es sich eigentlich, wenn ich denen eine falsche Adresse gegeben habe. Auf diese weise kommt doch die Post von deren Anwalt oder wem auch immer nie bei mir an. Wie könnte ich denn dann gegebenenfalls auf einen Mahnbescheid reagieren, bzw. Wiederspruch einlegen?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Es ist  völlig wurscht, ob/dass  du eine  falsche Adresse angeben hast
Es handelt sich um eine ( angeblich) kostenlose Dienstleistung. 

Die Wahrscheinlickeit,  dass ausgerechnet dieser Nutzlosbetreiber dir   einen  gerichtlichen
 Mahnbescheid verschickt,  ist deutlich geringer als von einem Meteor getroffen zu werden.


----------



## Dalina (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> [Auf diese weise kommt doch die Post von deren Anwalt oder wem auch immer nie bei mir an


 
LOL,sei doch froh

Warum nehmt ihr diesen Quatsch eigentlich alle so ernst? Lach drüber


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Die Spekulationen über gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind völlig abwegig.

Mir ist in den vergangenen vier Jahren kein einziger verbürgter Fall  bekannt.


----------



## Melisandra (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Seinerzeit (Connect 2 content) wiesen Medien und auch Internetseiten darauf hin, diese Fälle bei der Polizei zu melden. Immer wieder hieß es, die Polizei braucht unsere (aller user) Mithilfe, um den Drahtziehern das Handwerk zu legen.
In diesem Fall hatte ich meinem Sohn das Gleiche geraten. Er erhielt von der Polizei die Antwort, dass man ihn vorsichtshalber darauf aufmerksam mache, dass Personen, die ihre Personaldaten unbedacht eingeben und den Haken bei "Ich akzeptiere die AGB" ungelesen setzen, sich möglicherweise einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung aussetzen, wenn nachgewiesen wird, dass unter deren EMail-Account die Daten eingegeben wurden. Man sendet dann automatisch auch seine Zugangserkennung mit und kann dann mit einer "Gegenanzeige" wegen "FALSCHER Verdächtigung und Vortäuschen einer Straftat" führen (???)

Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass man solchen [.........] ins Netz geht und keine Möglichkeit hat, sich gegen diese zu wehren.

NS: Leider habe ich hier dieses Forum erst nach meinen "guten Ratschlägen" für meinen Sohn gefunden :roll:
Hätte ich mich nur vorher :wall: schlau gemacht *gr*


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Leider gibt es unter den Angehörigen der Polizei  nur  wenige, die qualifizierte Fachkenntnisse  
in den Bereichen Internet und On-Line Handel besitzen. 
Daher sind solche schwachsinnigen Äußerungen keine Seltenheit.  Da die Staatsanwaltschaften 
fast  unisono keine Strafbarkeit bei der Vorgehensweise der Nutzlosbranche erkennen können,  
( fortgeschrittener grauer Star? )  empfehlen wir hier in der Regel keine  strafrechtlichen  Aktionen
 wie Anzeige pp.

Aussitzen ist das Mittel der Wahl. Ein erfolgversprechender Ansatz ist es den Geldfluss zu behindern.
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofalleHandwerklegen.htm


----------



## flores (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo Mitleidende!

Auch ich gehöre nun zu euerem Club. Und ich bin über die Seite kino.to dahingelangt.:turn:Weil ich unbedigt das Divx runterladen musste, was ja kostenlos ist!!!
Da mir das ganze schon sehr spanisch vorkam (ich habe wie viele Tausend den Preishinweis nicht gesehen), habe ich die "Firma" gegoogelt und da bin ich!!!:-D
Bis jetzt habe ich erstmal "nur" eine Rechnung bekommen und mit dem Wissen, das ich mir in diversen Foren angesammelt habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, gar nicht zu reagieren. 
Durch das Lesen hunderter Forenbeisträge, weiß ich nun auch, welchen Inhalt die ganzen Mahnungen und Inkassobriefe haben werden, deswegen werde ich sie gar nicht öffnen.:tongue:
Das ist schon wahnsinnig, dass es immer auf die gleiche Art und Weise abläuft und die Betroffenen auch immer gleich reagieren (Angst, Unsicherheit, Selbstvorwürfe).

Gott sei Dank, habe ich den ersten Impuls, sofort zu zahlen, unterdrücken können, sonst hätte ich noch diese dumme "Firma" unterstützt.

Bin gespannt, wie es weiterläuft.

Flores


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



flores schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie es weiterläuft.


Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben


flores schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank, habe ich den ersten Impuls, sofort zu zahlen, unterdrücken können, sonst hätte ich noch diese dumme "Firma" unterstützt.


So ist es: 
Jeder der zahlt, trägt dazu bei, dass diese Form der Abzocke weitergeht.


----------



## flores (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wahnsinn, wie schnell das Geschäft läuft....

Am Di kam die Rechnung, heute die erste Mahnung...:vlol:


----------



## Melisandra (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Leider gibt es unter den Angehörigen der Polizei  nur  wenige, die qualifizierte Fachkenntnisse
> in den Bereichen Internet und On-Line Handel besitzen.



Mittlerweile kam eine neue E-Mail, in der die Polizei einräumt, dass diese Firma der Staatsanwaltschaft bekannt sei. Das sagt ja schon genug aus.

Mein Sohn wird also erstmal nicht bezahlen und den Rat der Forummitglieder annehmen und die Sache erst einmal ignorieren...


----------



## friedrich06 (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Was sehr ärgerlich ist, seit ich mich dummerweise bei dieser FIrma angemeldet habe quillt mein bis dahin Spamfreies Emailacount nur so über von Emails die ich eigentlich gar nicht wollte. Und damit sind nicht die Emails besagter Firma gemeint, sondern Emails von Firmen, die mir irgendwelche OEM Software verkaufen wollten. Wie soll das erst aussehen, wenn die FIrma Top-of-Software damit anfängt Emails zu verschicken.


----------



## Dalina (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> Wie soll das erst aussehen, wenn die FIrma Top-of-Software damit anfängt Emails zu verschicken


 
So:-D

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ein unmittelbarer Nachbar und ein guter Bekannter (beides bereits ältere Semester) werden seit einiger Zeit auch mit Rechnungen / Mahnungen / Inkassoschreiben penetriert. Auch ein Tankgutschein war jeweils dabei :-D

Beide haben mir versichert, von dieser Seite noch niemals gehört geschweige denn diese Seite angeklickt zu haben.

Ich werde mich der Dinge mal mit der "nötigen Sorgfalt" annehmen....
Ihre Kohle können die beiden jedenfalls behalten (einer wollte schon aus Angst zahlen  :unzufrieden:  ).

Und keiner versteht, warum derartige "Geschäftsmodelle" hier überhaupt rechtlich zulässig sind. Da war halt dann Aufklärungsarbeit angesagt, um ihnen einigermaßen verständlich den Unterschied zwischen Straf- und Zivilrecht klarzumachen. Sie werden jedenfalls die vier Wahlkreisabgeordneten kontaktieren und anfragen, ob wir in einer Bananenrepublik leben.

Ich glaube, das ist tatsächlich der Fall....:cry:


----------



## Nippler (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich finde trotzdem eine Angst ist da wenn man nicht zahlt. 
Aber man  muss die Angst überwinden..  
Bei mir es die Angst fast weg  .. 
warte nur auf den Inkasso Brief usw....    Freu mich schon drauf :smile::smile:


----------



## silentium (18 Februar 2010)

*www.top-of-software.de verlangen geld..*

Hi,

Wie im titel ersichtlich habe ich mich wohl iwann bei der oben genannten seite top-of-software.deangemeldet natürlich unwissentlich..dass sie kostenpflichtig ist (erscheint nur im kleingedruckten) agb..etc

Nunja ich habe bei der anmeldung falsche daten (adresse name geburtsdatum) angegeben

Zur info ich komme aus Österreich Wien

Nun habe ich per mail eine mahnung erhalten


> "MAHNUNG
> 
> Achtung, bitte beachten Sie unsere neue Bankverbindung, die
> sich seit Ihrer Rechnung geändert hat!
> ...


"
Nun habe ich in einem ähnlichen Beitrag gelesen..dass es sogut wie unmöglich für die Firma oder was auch immer das ist..an meine richtige Adresse durch die ip zu gelangen...falls dies so ist..brauche ich mir hoffentlich keine Gedanken mehr darüber machen...?

Naja Vielen Dank im voraus für die Antworten...

mfg


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Nippler schrieb:


> Ich finde trotzdem eine Angst ist da wenn man nicht zahlt.
> 
> Na, na! Angst, vor wem? Hoffentlich kommst Du nicht  mal in eine Situation, wo Du wirklich Angst haben musst! Angst - wegen "denen" .....?:wall:


----------



## Nippler (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt schrieb:


> Nippler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde trotzdem eine Angst ist da wenn man nicht zahlt.
> ...


----------



## torrox69 (18 Februar 2010)

*opendownload.de*

Hallo....

zumGlück habe ich diese Seite hier gefunden,denn ich brauche dringend einen Ratschlag oder eure Meinung.
Ich habe mich 02.2009 bei opendownload.de angemeldet ohne zu Wissen,das dieses kostenpflichtig ist.Am nächsten Tag bekam ich gleich Zahlungsaufforderung ohne Hinweis auf mein zweiwöchiges Widerrufsrecht und das es sich um ein zwei Jahresvertrag handelt.
Leider und dummerweise habe ich damals die 96€ bezahlt und mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht.
Nun kam letzte Woche per e-mail eine neue Zahlungsaufforderung,mit der Begründung,das es sich a)um ein zwei Jahresvertrag handelt und b)ich das erste mal ja schon bezahlt habe und damit laut Urteil von bla bla die Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptiert hätte.
Meine Frage nun an euch.Ist das wirklich so,das wenn ich das erste mal bezahlt habe,ich auch für das zweite Jahr bezahlen muss,weil ich durch meine erste Zahlung ja die Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptiert hätte.
Ich wäre euch über ein Antwort sehr dankbar.Weiss js nicht,ob die nun im Recht sind oder nicht.
Es grüsst 
torrox69


----------



## Dalina (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

...


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Nippler schrieb:


> die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE gebe ich noch 6 wochen dann ist die Firma weg :-D:-D
> ...


----------



## Hanseatin-HH (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo ,heute bin ich denen auch in die Falle gegangen.Ich wollte mich bei Live MSN anmelden und bekam dann von denn eine Mail wo ich übersah in der shcnelel das es nicht von MSN war.....habe im Kontakformular widerrufen und um löschen gebeten, aber wenn ich das hier alles lese,wird ja einiges auf mich zukommen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:42:34 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:36:42 ----------

wieso gibst du der Firma nur noch 6 Wochen?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:45:05 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:42:34 ----------

wieso gibst du denen nur noch 6 Wochen?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:46:00 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:45:05 ----------




Nippler schrieb:


> die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das glaube ich ..  Angst hat man nur wenn man dran denkt
> ...


----------



## laravandenberg (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich glaube, da hat jemand verkehrten Button gedrückt. Wer hat denn nun was, zitiert? Ich sehe nicht mehr durch!
Aber mit 6 Wochen braucht keiner zu rechen, da gibt es die Firma nach wie vor!


----------



## Dalina (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> wird ja einiges auf mich zukommen


 
Neee,nur dass hier. Hab ich auch hinter mir. Nimms mit Humor

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## Hanseatin-HH (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

und was machst du dann wenn du den Brief erhalten hast?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:09:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:08:16 ----------

das war wohl ich sorry,aber es klappte was mit dem antworten hier nicht, glaube auch nicht das die firma in 6 Wochen weg ist.


----------



## Dalina (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Na was man mit Altpapier halt so macht

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:11:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:11:02 ----------

In den Müll werfen was sonst


----------



## Hanseatin-HH (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

so schnell schon eine Mahnung? Hast du irgendeinen Widerruf abgeschickt?


----------



## MVPingo (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

da warst Du auf der Seite von Flirt Fever, denn auch die gehört Top of Software. Werbung Tele 5 im TV)Vorsicht, kostenloses Anmelden ist zwar möglich, jedoch nach 14 Tagen hat man unweigerlich ein Abbo gekauft (Betrug)


----------



## Hanseatin-HH (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

nein auf der Seite war nicht nicht gewesen.....kann aber auch dadurch gekommen sein,suchte ein kostenloses schreibprogramm.:-(((


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Hanseatin-HH schrieb:


> ..kann aber auch dadurch gekommen sein,suchte ein kostenloses schreibprogramm.:-(((



Es ist im Nachhinein praktisch unmöglich, die  Landingpages oder Fallenseiten zu rekonstruieren,
 da diese z.T täglich geändert werden. 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

Ist aber auch völlig gleichgültig, da der Anbieter in der Beweispflicht ist und nicht der Verbraucher:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Es geht der Nutzlosbranche überhaupt nicht um rechtliche Durchsetzbarkeit sondern um Verunsicherung.  

Die 10-30% , die aus Angst oder Unwissenheit zahlen, reichen zur Finanzierung eines  luxuriösen
 Lebensstil ( incl Ferrari) aus. Jeder der zahlt, trägt dazu bei, dass diese Abzockmasche weiter
fortgesetzt wird.

>> http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## Hanseatin-HH (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

eine gewisse Angst macht sich schon bei mir dennoch breit, habe die Seite ausgedrcukt und finde absolut nichts von Abo dadrauf...aber werde auf keine Mails oder Briefe reagieren....weiss leider nicht ob sie meine Anschrift haben,setze sie nicht immer ein.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Hanseatin-HH schrieb:


> eine gewisse Angst macht sich schon bei mir dennoch breit,.


Genau das ist das größte "Betriebskapital" der Nutzlosbranche 


Hanseatin-HH schrieb:


> habe die Seite ausgedrcukt und finde absolut nichts von Abo dadrauf...


Mach dir  doch nicht soviel Gedanken. Lies die Infos 


Hanseatin-HH schrieb:


> ...aber werde auf keine Mails oder Briefe reagieren...


gut 


Hanseatin-HH schrieb:


> ..weiss leider nicht ob sie meine Anschrift haben,setze sie nicht immer ein.


Na und? grüne/blaue Wertstoffcontainer sind der geeignete Endlagerort für Mahndrohmüll in Papierform.

In vier Jahren hat bei Millionen Betroffener noch nie jemand zahlen müssen, der den Mahndrohmüll
 einfach ignoriert hat.

Mit dem  Knüppel aus dem Sack Gespenst gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid wird zwar immer wieder gedroht,
 taucht aber so gut wie nie auf und  selbst wenn, ist es auch nur ein Utensil aus dem Drohkasperletheater. 
>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hanseatin-HH (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Du hast ja Recht....man sollte gar nicht so viel drüber nachdenken und sich verrückt machen...


----------



## flores (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo!

Nein, ich habe keinen Widerruf geschickt. Er liegt immer noch auf meinem Schreibtisch, denn ich wollte einen abschicken. Dann las ich auf der computerbetrug.seite, dass es keinen Sinn macht, da die Briefe nicht gelesen werden (Postfachfirmen). 
Aber ich werde ihn heute zur Post bringen, einfach um mich etwas zu beruhigen (Mahnungen und sonstiges kriegt man ja trotzdem).
Wenn es im unwahrscheinlichsten Fall zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommt (auf den man ja auf jeden Fall reagieren muss), würde ich sofort einen Anwalt beauftragen.

Ich weiß, es ist ein Scheißgefühl und man hängt so in der Luft und weiß nicht, was man jetzt tun soll. Aber die Sache ist schon für so viele (für die meisten eigentlich sogar) gut ausgegangen, da hoffe ich, dass ich auch mit einem blauen Auge davon komme.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



flores schrieb:


> Wenn es im unwahrscheinlichsten Fall zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommt (auf den man ja auf jeden Fall reagieren muss), würde ich sofort einen Anwalt beauftragen.


Wozu?  Das Kreuzchen auf dem Antwortformular zu machen und  zur Post zu gehen, würdest  
du ja wohl selber   können.
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
 Was anderes  würde der Anwalt auch nicht machen und dafür soviel berechnen wie die Nutzlosabzocker verlangen. Toller Deal...



flores schrieb:


> Aber die Sache ist schon für so viele (für die meisten eigentlich sogar) gut ausgegangen,.


Für* alle*, die sich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen. Jeder der zahlt, trägt dazu bei, dass die Nutzlosbranche weitermacht.


----------



## Hanseatin-HH (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich hatte nur im Kontaktlink, ihnen widerrufen,das reicht....ich widerrufe nicht schriftlich...und wenn, nie den Absender angeben, wenn och keine Post nach Hause kam.


----------



## technofreak (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hab mal wieder das Gefühl, dass die Hinweise gegen die Wand gepostet werden.

  Daher mal wieder eine Pause um Gelegenheit zum Lesen und  Nachdenken zu geben.

EOT

Als genereller Hinweis zu der tausendfach  gestellten  Frage  ob man überhaupt reagieren sollte:

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> ...Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!...*



*noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat. *


----------



## bonsai1 (19 Februar 2010)

*top-of-sofware falle*

hallo zusammen, ich habe volgendes problem!!
meine 13jahre alte tochter hat sich bei top-of-software mit meiner e-mailadresse und unter meinem namen angemeldet. jetzt wollen die 96€ von mir. was kann ich dagegen machen.:wall:


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Filmpiraterie: Erfolglose Jagd auf die deutschen Raubkopierknige - WirtschaftsWoche


> Für die Staatsanwälte wäre das aber von Interesse. Denn durch die Werbung wird Kino.to neben dem Raubkopien- auch zum Abzock-Portal. Wer die Banner anklickt, den leitet das Portal auf Web-Seiten wie top-of-software.de weiter. Hier kann der Nutzer etwa einen Adobe Flash Player zum Anschauen von Videoanwendungen laden, den es beim Entwickler der Software eigentlich kostenlos gibt. Der Haken steckt im Kleingedruckten, wo es heißt: "Durch Drücken des Buttens 'Anmelden und zum Download' entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr. Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre." Da der Nutzer Name und Anschrift angeben muss, droht ihm, dass Inkassoanwälte das Geld eintreiben.
> 
> Abzock- und Raubkopierportale wie Kino.to sind nach Einschätzung von Experten eng miteinander verwoben.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> Abzock- und Raubkopierportale wie Kino.to sind nach Einschätzung von Experten eng miteinander verwoben.


Registriert  völlig anonym mit einer Domain von der winzigen  Insel Tonga  im Südpazifik 
und  gehostet bei WEBALTA  in Moskau 

"seriöser" geht es kaum noch...

Die *.to Domain  ist *die* Adresse für  illegale Downloadbetreiber und Raubkopierer


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Na, das wurde weiter vorn doch schon mal von jemanden gesagt , das kino.to an denjenigen, die auf die Abzocker hereinfallen, mitverdienen. Jetzt bekam ich sogar mal den Hinweis (WOT-Kommentar), das kino.to und top-of-software von den selben Leuten betrieben wird.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt schrieb:


> Jetzt bekam ich sogar mal den Hinweis (WOT-Kommentar), das kino.to und top-of-software von den selben Leuten betrieben wird.


Auch wenn engste Kontakte vermutet werden können, wird sich das kaum beweisen lassen


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt schrieb:


> das kino.to und top-of-software von den selben Leuten betrieben wird.


top-of-software ist von Brüdern aus Büttelborn. Kino.to dürfte über russische Umwege aus Wien kommen aber das schließt nicht aus, dass man zumindest Werbepartner ist.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> aber das schließt nicht aus, dass man zumindest Werbepartner ist.


Sehr vornehm ausgedrückt. Lockvogel/Fallensteller  ist wohl wirklichkeitsnäher.


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hervorzuheben ist in jedem Fall die freundliche Mitwirkung von Google:

site:kino.to - Google-Suche

Natürlich bleiben die Seiten im Index und natürlich wird frech über Adwords mitverdient.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Hervorzuheben ist in jedem Fall die freundliche Mitwirkung von Google:


und ist auch mit Vorschlägen bei der  Suche behilflich


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Immerhin listet der Cache die Seiten, auf denen der Preis nur in Form einer Grafik gezeigt wird:

site:top-of-software.de anrede vorname -mehrwertsteuer - Google-Suche

Interessant ist die transparente Grafik mit weißem Text:

site:top-of-software.de text2.gif - Google-Suche

Da kann man den Schriftkontrast zum Hintergrund optimieren.


----------



## Shoku (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wollte mich bei allen bedanken für die erleichternden Beiträge.
Hätte denen (Top Software) ohne dieses Forum bestimmt Geld in den Hintern geblasen !!!
Lustig ,das der Geschäftssitz in Mainz angegeben ist.
Wohne gerade mal 10 Km weg davon.
[ edit]  ,"ALLE " Mahnbescheide vor den Eingang legen,fürs nächste Osterfeuer hahahaa.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Shoku schrieb:


> ,"ALLE " Mahnbescheide vor den Eingang legen,fürs nächste Osterfeuer hahahaa.


Die  Mahnbescheide reichen nicht mal für ein kurzes Aufflackern. Du meinst sicher Mahndrohmüll.
Das könnte  ein Großfeuer geben.  Vermutlich müßten mehrere  Löschzüge anrücken.


----------



## Shoku (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Geanuso meinte ich es eigentlich ! THX

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:05:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:03:51 ----------

Vieleicht haben die ja bald ein eigenes "Apps" zum Mahnen ,lol


----------



## laravandenberg (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hier wurde mal gesagt, man darf die Abzocker nicht als Betrüger bezeichnen.
Bloß, wenn man so etwas liest, was ist das? Das ist für mich nicht mehr in die Falle gelockt, das ist Falschaussage!! Und dann grau auf schwarz geschrieben, da kann man schon übersehen, was es kostet, zumal vorher ja kostenlos steht!





​


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Hier wurde mal gesagt, man darf die Abzocker nicht als Betrüger bezeichnen.



Es ist formalrechtlich  nun mal so. Nur   ein wegen Betruges Verurteilter darf so bezeichnet werden.
 ( und auch das ist schon u.U problematisch) 
Da die Herrschaften Dank  der "Meisterleistungen"  unserer Strafverfolgungbehörden aber nicht mal
 wegen Betruges angeklagt werden, dürfen sie auch nicht so genannt werden.

Beschwer dich bei denen, die diese  Gesetze geschafft haben/schaffen.


----------



## Melisandra (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Math schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht vielleicht doch sicherer, gerade ein Einschreiben mit dem Widerruf zu versenden?
> 
> Gruß,
> Mathias



Da man über die versandte Rechnungs-Email NICHT antworten konnte, hat mein Sohn einen Widerruf mit sofortiger fristlosen Kündigung per Einschreiben verschickt und erhielt am Freitag promt eine neue E-Mail von besagter Firma, er habe sich im Januar (ich weiß nicht genau wann) angemeldet und die 14tägige Frist zur Kündigung verpasst. Deshalb sei ein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen.

Wir haben aber mittlerweile die Polizei eingeschaltet und die gaben an, dass die Firma bekannt sei. Auch wenn man sich tatsächlich angemeldet hat (sonst hätten die ja wohl keine IP und E-Mail sowie Adressdaten) und ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sei, soll man abwarten, und man muss erst auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren reagieren...

Also ist die Aussage der Polizei ähnlich denen, die hier bereits im Vorfeld angesprochen wurden. 
Mein Sohn hat für sich beschlossen, die Sache "auszusitzen" und erst einmal abzuwarten.

LG
Melisandra


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Melisandra schrieb:


> und man muss erst auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren reagieren...


Vor der Rente gibt das nichts...
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind so häufig wie blühende Zitronenbäume am Südpol 

PS: Das Schreiben war ziemlich überflüssig  ggf sogar contraproduktiv
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



Teleton schrieb:


> *Brieffreundschaft mit dubiosen Anbietern - oder nicht?*
> 
> ....
> *Betroffener: *_*Ich glaube Dir kein Wort und will unbedingt irgendwas schreiben. Welchen  Musterbrief nehme ich?*_
> ...


----------



## hawk1 (21 Februar 2010)

HalloLeute
ich bin auch einOpfer.So .
Letztes Jahr habe ich dummerweise die 96€ bezahlt.
Vor einer Woche kam die Aufforderung für die nächsten 96€.
Soll ich zahlen oder nicht? Was soll ich tun?
Was kann passieren?


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Es könnte was Schlimmes passieren: Man verliert sein schönes Geld ohne Grund.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Groundhog (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich versuch zwar alles hier zu lesen, aber wow ist hier was los.
Ich habe auch zwei Mahnungen per E-Mail bekommen und nun kam der Brief vom Rechtsanwalt Tank, Olaf. Macht mittlerweile schon 138,00 Euro.

Ich zahle nichts, dass ist klar. Nur mal so am Rande. Was kommt als Nächstes? Wieder der Rechtsanwalt oder?

Weiß jemand, ob der Rechtsanwalt überhaupt existiert oder nur ein Deckmantel-Stehaufmännchen der Firma?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Groundhog schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der Rechtsanwalt überhaupt existiert


Er existiert


----------



## Groundhog (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Danke für die Info. Woher weißt Du das? Mit dem Typen schon zu tun gehabt, außer dem hier?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Groundhog schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der Rechtsanwalt überhaupt existiert


Google mal nach ihm. Da gibts auch ein schönes  ( :-? ) Foto von ihm, gleich auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## Groundhog (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ah ja, habs gesehen und das tolle Video von Akte 09. Ist schon irre.

Wie weit geht denn dieser Tank, wenn man nicht reagiert. Hat das schon jemand erlebt, dass der dann von selbst aufhört, oder....?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## wahlhesse (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

... es hört irgendwann von selbst auf. Je weniger man reagiert, um so eher. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Groundhog (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Danke für die Infos.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## kleinerstinkbaer (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ein liebes hallöle aus dem schönen rheingau :wave:
auch ich bin opfer dieser abzocke geworen :unzufrieden:
ich wollte mir vor 14 tagen etwa den neuen windows live messenger 2010 runterladen und päng ist es passiert ...in der email die ich dann bekam war ein link den ich drücken sollte umdas ganze zu aktivieren .das habe ich aber nicht getan weil mir das irgenwie zu heiß wurde.

am vergangenen freitag bekam ich dann eine email mit einer zahlungsaufforderung von 96,00 euro und der vertrag läuft 2 jahre :wall:

hüüüüüülfe dachte ich ...wat mach ich denn nu :roll:
das ganze wochenende kaum geschlafen ,bin erlich gesagt ganz durcheinander :cry: und weiß nicht was ich machen soll .

ich rief meine versicherung an ,weil ich mir einen anwalt nehmen möchte ,weil ich denke alleine komme ich so aus der falle nicht mehr raus ....der sagte dann zu mir ich solle erst abwarten ,nix unternehmen nur wenn ein brief vom gericht kommt dann einen anwalt aufzuchen .

ich dachte schon ich wäre alleine drauf reingefallen aber wie ich sehe sind es dann noch viel mehr .

also meint ihr auch ich soll abwarten und nüchts unternehmen ? 

ohmeingott watt bin ich durch den wind...hülfe 


ich wünsche euch noch einen suppi wochenanfang und hoffe für alle das wir da gut rauskommen !

liebe grüße
birgit


----------



## bernhard (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hunderttausende kommen da gut raus, indem die den Mahndrohmüll wegschmeißen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## kleinerstinkbaer (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



bernhard schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?




unsicherheit ,angst


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



kleinerstinkbaer schrieb:


> e...der sagte dann zu mir ich solle erst abwarten ,nix unternehmen nur wenn ein brief vom gericht kommt dann einen anwalt aufzuchen .


Nicht mal das. Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche  sind so selten wie blühende 
Zitronenbäume am Südpol.
Selbst wenn dieser unwahrscheinliche Fall auftreten sollte: Ein Kreuzchen
 kann man auch noch selber machen und mit  dem Brief zur Post gehen.
 Dafür braucht man keinen Anwalt
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

ansonsten:  Es hat noch nie  jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach taub gestellt hat. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

PS: Achte demnächst mal mehr darauf, was Werbung  und was echte Treffer sind
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## kleinerstinkbaer (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



kleinerstinkbaer schrieb:


> unsicherheit ,angst



ich hab doch die agb,s akzeptiert ,da ist es doch zu einem vertrag gekommen ,oder ?


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



kleinerstinkbaer schrieb:


> ich hab doch die agb,s akzeptiert ,da ist es doch zu einem vertrag gekommen ,oder ?


Angabe der Kostenpflichtigkeit  in den *AGB*   versteckt ist unwirksam und  unzureichend. 

Willst du unbedingt bezahlen? Kommt mir so vor.

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen:
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> Hat die Firma keine Anschrift in Deutschland, kann der Widerruf nicht per Einschreiben verschickt werden. Widerrufen Sie dann per e-mail oder Fax und heben Sie die Lesebestätigung bzw. den Sendebericht auf.
> ...


----------



## kleinerstinkbaer (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

nein ich will natürlich nicht bezahlen .mein geld gebe ich lieber woanders und für schönere dinge aus :-D

aber das ganze bereitet mir doch irgendwie schlaflose nächte :unzufrieden:
schaumäma wie das weiter geht :roll:



ich bedanke mich schon mal ganz herzlich für die schnellen antworten ,sie beruhigen mich dann doch einwenig 
danke :bussi:


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



kleinerstinkbaer schrieb:


> schaumäma wie das weiter geht :roll:



>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121

Du darfst uns schon etwas vertrauen. Wir beobachten und recherchieren das 
Thema Nutzlosbranche jetzt schon seit über vier Jahren.


----------



## kleinerstinkbaer (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

danke sehr nett von dir .es geht mir ja schon einwenig besser :-D
was ein glück hab ich euch hier im netz gefunden .


was mach ich mit den mails die die mit sicherheit noch kommen werden .....aufheben löschen ?

die ersten beiden hab ich gelöscht .....ob das gut war weiß ich auch noch nit


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



kleinerstinkbaer schrieb:


> was mach ich mit den mails die die mit sicherheit noch kommen werden .....aufheben löschen ?


Ein gutes Spamfilter weiß, wie man damit umgeht


----------



## kleinerstinkbaer (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ein gutes Spamfilter weiß, wie man damit umgeht



das hast du recht


----------



## feel_the_bass (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hi!

Ich hab mich auch mal hier angemeldet da ich doch Gewissheit haben möchte! Mein Gemüt hat mit dieser Nutzlosbranche Abzocke bereits abgeshclossen, mein ehrliches Unterbewusstsein leider nicht .

Ich hab vor einem Jahr Internet bekommen und wusste nichts über die Gefahren von solchen Abos. Blöd wie ich war bin ich in 2 reingetappt. (Anm.: Ich hatte gerade 2-4 Wochen Internet und war vor Freude kaum zu bändigen!) Da ich selten meine Mails kontrolliert habe, hab ich als ich mich mal wieder einloggte bereits jeweils eine Mahnung von opendownload.de und win-loads.net o.ä. im Posteingang. Als Internet Nooby wandte ich mich natürlich an meine Eltern die jedoch noch größere Noobys ware7sind, dennoch mache ich ihnen keinen Vorwurf. Sie haben mir, aufgrund der Angabe falscher Mail Daten dazu geraten zu bezahlen und im Angesichts des Zeitdrucks der Mahnungen habe ich über das Konto meiner Mutter 2 Überweisungen getätigt mit jeweils ~100€.
Erst dachte ich alles wäre in ordnung, im Nachhinein hab ich festgestellt die Abos laufen 2 Jahre. Jetzt habe ich wieder eine Aufforderung zu zahlen (erstmal nur von opendownload.). Ich bin aber in der Zwischenzeit auf diese Abzocke aufmerksam geworden (in einem Forum hatte jmd. das selbe Problem) und hba mich informiert, beide meiner Seiten fand ich auf einer Liste in einem Blog und über opendownload gibts sowieso ne Menge berichte, auch YouTube Videos (von katzenjens) habe ich angekuckt.

Eigentlich bin ich mir todsicher, dass beide Seiten Abzocker sind bzw ich weiß es sogar. Aber:
(1) Beunruhigt mich das ganze doch sehr, nicht mehr soviel wie am Anfang aber doch sehr!
(2) Soll ich meine Eltern davon erzählen, dass die 2 Seiten wieder Geld wollen? Im Prinzip brauche ich sie ja von nichts unnötigem in Kenntnis seetzen!
(3) Meine Mutter hat bereits einmal für mich gezahlt, inwiefern hat ads darauf Einfluss, da sie ja jetzt die Kontodaten ect. haben? ich hab davon 0 Ahnung und das macht mir am meisten SOrgen, dass sie das Geld einfach abbuchen!!
(4) Wie soll ich jetzt fortfahren? Einfach alle mails von ht*p://w*w.opendownload.de/ und ht*p://win-loads.net/ direkt löschen, und gar nicht erst lesen? Meinen Eltern davon erzählen? (Wenn möglich nicht...) Zahlen wohl kaum? Zumindest sind 200€ für mich ne Stange Geld!

Es scheint mir fast der Mensch ist durch und durch schlecht wenn man sich sowas ankuckt. Trotz allem weiß ich zu 99% wie ich mich verhalten muss, aber beunruhigen tut mich das ganze sehr und das was an Mail Spamming vllt noch kommen wird. Das ist mein größtes Problem! Diese Beunruhigung sich falsch zu verhalten um gegen ein ebenso inkorrektes Verhalten vorzugehen...

mfg
ftb

Und danke für die Hife 
http://win-loads.net/


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Die Nutzlosanbieter buchen nicht von Konten ab.
(Selbst, wenn: dann würde man es eben wieder rückbuchen lassen.)

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413

Wie man den Betreibern das Handwerk legen kann:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## feel_the_bass (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

D.h. ich haue einfach beide Absender in meinen Spammfilter rein und ignorier den unmoralischen Dreck?
(Wie geht das bei Yahoo? oO)


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Als Spam markieren (so eine Funktion müsste es auch bei Yahoo geben).


----------



## ina64 (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hi, ich bin erst heute auf diese seiten gestoßen und bin total erleichert und heilfroh darüber! 
ich bin vor ca. 4 wochen leider auch in diese falle getappt. 
ich wollte NUR dieses divx programm (kostenlose software !!!) zum filme anschauen runterladen. 
habe nicht gleich gesehen, dass diese anmeldung sich nicht auf dieses programm bezieht. bei der ersten zahlungsaufforderung wurde ich stutzig, denn soweit ich mich erinnerte, war dies programm kostenlos, was groß darüber stand  freeware !!!) 
nach perfekt 2 wochen kamen die ersten mails mit den zahlungsaufforderungen, nach weiteren 2 wochen nun der drohbrief vom ra. olaf tank! ich war fix und fertig! :unzufrieden:
ein guter kumpel hat mir diesen link geschickt und mich über solche machereien aufgeklärt, denn bislang habe ich nie etwas mit sowas zu tun gehabt.
dank dieser sehr vielen komentare und ratschläge bin ich doch wieder mal etwas schlauer geworden. ich hoffe nur, dass irgendjemand genügend ahnung hat und dieser dubiosen firma (und auch denen, die ähnlich handeln) endlich mal das handwerk legt. :wall:

und hiermit ein großes dankeschön an alle, die hier ihr wissen den unwissenden mitteilen.


----------



## feel_the_bass (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Gut dann markiere ich die 2 Absender als Spam und ignoriere deren Mails einfach oder?


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Antassia GmbH bittet zur Kasse Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor dreister Abzocke im Internet


> Mit der Weiterverbreitung von kostenlosen Programmen Dritter versuchen die Drahtzieher der Seite, unbedarfte Internetnutzer abzukassieren. "Lassen Sie sich durch Rechnungen und Mahnschreiben der Firma nicht einschüchtern", so der Rat der Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Blackadder (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Moin allerseits. Hab das gleiche problem wie alle anderen. Hab mich bisher durch 7 seiten durchgewurstelt. Hab das gleiche mail erhalten wie alle anderen auch. 96 euro zahlen bla...falsche angaben sind ein betrugsfall...jaddajadda...
Ich soll bis zum 02.03 zahlen. Hab ich nicht vor. Die einzige angabe die stimmt war meine hotmail adresse. Noch nicht mal mein eingefülltes geschlecht entspicht der wahrheit. 
Aber nun frag ich mich doch. Da war irgendwo die rede von nem mann der sich gegen diese typen vor gericht gewehrt hat. Muss man damit rechnen das man eventuell diese leute vor gericht zerren muss? 
Vielleicht ne blöde frage da ich auch noch mal im ausland wohne und mein provider 100% meine daten für sich behält. Aber ich frag trotzdem.
Hat sonst noch einer der betroffenen noch neue erfahrungen mit top-...was auch immer gesammelt bis jetzt?
Und da sie ja kostenlose software im netz vertackern, kann man vielleicht die hersteller dieser software dazu bewegen das sie diese typen mal gericht ziehen?


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Blackadder schrieb:


> Muss man damit rechnen das man eventuell diese leute vor gericht zerren muss?


Wozu,warum und  mit welcher Begründung? Bisher bist du nur belästigt worden 
und   mehr als das hier  passiert nicht: 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121



Blackadder schrieb:


> Und da sie ja kostenlose software im netz vertackern, kann man vielleicht die hersteller dieser software dazu bewegen das sie diese typen mal gericht ziehen?


Falsch, sie verkaufen sie nicht, sondern stellen nur ( sehr teure)  Links bereit. 

Rechtlich ist dagegen kaum etwas zu machen


----------



## Blackadder (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wozu,warum und  mit welcher Begründung? Bisher bist du nur belästigt worden
> und   mehr als das hier  passiert nicht:
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


lmao!!!


> Falsch, sie verkaufen sie nicht, sondern stellen nur ( sehr teure)  Links bereit.
> 
> Rechtlich ist dagegen kaum etwas zu machen


Ist das keine verletzung des urheberrechtes oder so? Da die urheber das zeug, einschliesslich links, schliesslich kostenlos zur verfügung stellen?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Die stellen nur Links zur Verfügung, halten aber nicht die Programmdatei auf dem Server vor. Daher kommen die um das Urheberrecht rum.


----------



## Blackadder (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die stellen nur Links zur Verfügung, halten aber nicht die Programmdatei auf dem Server vor. Daher kommen die um das Urheberrecht rum.


Ein jammer. Ich dachte das man ihnen eventuell für missbrauch von kostenlosen produkten mit hilfe der hersteller, die ja eigentlich auch ein interesse daran haben müssten das ihre produkte nicht derartig missbraucht werden, eins auswischen könnte.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:27:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:25:53 ----------

Allerdings, das legendäre tvlinks.co.uk stellte auch nur links zur verfügung. Und man weiss ja was mit denen passiert ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Es bleiben immer noch die Verstöße gegen Markenrechte (weil mit den Logos geworben wird) und gegen Wettbewerbsrecht, da hat es durchaus schon erfolgreiche Verfahren gegen solche Klabautermänner gegeben. Viele dieser Softwarehersteller sitzen allerdings auch im Ausland und haben aus verständlichen Gründen keine Lust auf ein Verfahren in Deutschland. Andere fürchten, die Kosten für die Verfahren hinterher nie mehr reinzukriegen. Die Abzocker arbeiten z.T. mit britischen Limiteds oder mit Strohleuten, da kannst Du dann als kleiner Shareware-Programmierer sehen, wie Du hinterher das Geld gepfändet kriegst.


----------



## Blackadder (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es bleiben immer noch die Verstöße gegen Markenrechte (weil mit den Logos geworben wird) und gegen Wettbewerbsrecht, da hat es durchaus schon erfolgreiche Verfahren gegen solche Klabautermänner gegeben. Viele dieser Softwarehersteller sitzen allerdings auch im Ausland und haben aus verständlichen Gründen keine Lust auf ein Verfahren in Deutschland. Andere fürchten, die Kosten für die Verfahren hinterher nie mehr reinzukriegen. Die Abzocker arbeiten z.T. mit britischen Limiteds oder mit Strohleuten, da kannst Du dann als kleiner Shareware-Programmierer sehen, wie Du hinterher das Geld gepfändet kriegst.


Aha. Nun ja. Die seite um die es hier geht wirbt ja nicht nur mit kleinen shareware programmierern. Divx INC zb. ist ja nicht gerade klein.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Aber die sitzen in San Diego/USA und haben wohl keinen Bock, in Deutschland gegen einen Klabautermann zu klagen, der dann vielleicht alle möglichen Tricks anwendet, damit er um die Zahlungen drumrumkommt.

Wenn die deutsche Politik und Gesetzgebung schon nicht dazu fähig ist, sich um den Mist zu kümmern - wie kommt ein amerikanisches Unternehmen dazu, hier die Kehrwoche zu stellen.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Aber die sitzen in San Diego/USA und haben wohl keinen Bock, in Deutschland gegen einen Klabautermann zu klagen, der dann vielleicht alle möglichen Tricks anwendet, damit er um die Zahlungen drumrumkommt.


Außerdem gibt es dieses Problem *nur* in Deutschland und wer mal den Globus zur Hand
 nimmt und dort Deutschland  sucht, wird feststellen, dass es  aus US Perspektive  nur 
ein winziger unbedeutender Fleck ist. 
Unsere hausgemachten  und - gepflegten Probleme inteessieren die einen feuchten Kehricht.


----------



## Blackadder (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Vielleicht wissen sie es einfach nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Die wissen das. antiscammer hat doch erklärt, warum es wenig erfolgversprechend ist.
Warum sollten die sich auf rechtliche Abenteuer in einem Land einlassen, in dem solche Abzocke 
strafrechtlich nicht verfolgt wird. BRD = Bananen Republik Deutschland

Kaffeefahrtenabzocke, Gewinnbimmler, Inkassostalking:  alles deutsche "Errungenschaften" ,
 die es de facto nirgends sonst gibt bzw nur hier nicht wirklich bekämpft werden.


----------



## Blackadder (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ah. Na ja dann...ich dachte bloss weil Ami's sich sonst ja auch so anstellen können. Na jut. Wat solls. Das wichtigste ist und bleibt das wir die geschädigten keine kohle rüberwachsen lassen.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Blackadder schrieb:


> . Das wichtigste ist und bleibt das wir die geschädigten keine kohle rüberwachsen lassen.



Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> *Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!*
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> * Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


----------



## Blackadder (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Jup. Deren post ist bereits als spam markiert.


----------



## CikolataKiz (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich bin auch in dieselbe Falle hereingefallen. Ich habe heute in der früh vom top-of-software.de eine Rechnung von 96€ bekommen. Ich wollte Messenger herunterladen und habe mich auch angemeldet. Nur auf einen Hinweis auf Kosten kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern. Heute wollte ich mir die Seite noch mal anschauen und da war der Hinweis auf die Kosten da. Soll man da dennoch nicht reagieren?

Würd mich auf ein Antwort freuen.
LG


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



CikolataKiz schrieb:


> Heute wollte ich mir die Seite noch mal anschauen und da war der Hinweis auf die Kosten da.


Schon einige hundertmal nach dem Taschenspielertrick gefragt  und  daher als Standardantwort
 >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html



CikolataKiz schrieb:


> Soll man da dennoch nicht reagieren?


Warum sollte man?


----------



## Sundakini (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Abofallen im Internet

Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?
Am besten auf der Seite der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg www.vzhh.de ->Telefon und Internet-> WorldeWideNepp
nachlesen!
Dort findet Ihr vor allem das:
*Zahlen Sie nicht!

Bleiben Sie stur!

Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das predigen wir schon länger ( auch den Link zur VZ Hamburg )

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559


----------



## petty02 (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin bereits im Januar in die Falle von Top-of-software getappt. Pünktlich nach 14 Tagen kam auch prompt eine Rechnung über 96 Euro. Ich habe dann beschlossen, nachdem ich gegoogelt habe und auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin, nicht zu zahlen. Wenige Tage nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist kam dann auch schon per eMail die Mahnung - mittlerweile 99 Euro. Diese habe ich ebenfalls ignoriert.
Heute kam aber dann der Hammer. Ich hatte gleich 2 Briefe von einem gewissen Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank - jeweils eine Zahlungsaufforderung mit Mahn- und Bearbeitungsgebühren über je 138 Euro. Diese Zahlungsaufforderungen enthalten unterschiedliche Rechnungsnummern und auch unterschiedliche Aktenzeichen. Das ich nicht zahle, ist wohl klar. Aber unterschwellig mache ich mir doch Gedanken, wieso ich
1. jetzt auf einmal 2 Zahlungsaufforderungen bekomme und
2. was als nächstes passiert.
Wie lange oder besser gesagt mit wieviel Post muß ich noch rechnen?
Ist hier vielleicht jemand, der schon das ganze Procedere hinter sich hat und sagen kann, welches Ausmaß das annehmen wird?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hunderttausende haben das Kasperletheater hinter sich.

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## jukel (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich habe auch heute von Olaf T. eine Zahlkarte mit Aufforderung 138,00 € zu zahlen. Wie ich hier im Forum schon oft gelesen habe: "nichts machen!"
Obwohl mir das auch gegen den Strich geht.
Da hilft kein Klagen und kein Wimmern, halt Dich am Wahlspruch "Einfach nicht kümmern".
Schönen Abend Jukel:-p


----------



## feel_the_bass (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich nochmal wegen opendownload/win-loads. Lohnt es sich einen solchen Musterbrief abzuschicken an die [...] (auch wenn man dummerweise bereits 1mal gezahlt hat) oder ist das nutzloser Irrsinn und man benutzt doch lieber den Spamfilter?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## petty02 (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Habe mir gerade aus 2009 den Beitrag aus der Akte 09 von SAT1 angeschaut. Ich bin jetzt doch schon etwas beruhigter und werde einfach "den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein lassen" und die insgesamt 276 Euro auf mein Sparbuch tun.
Vielen Dank an Euch alle


----------



## theeye (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hi @ all

nun, ich habe dort wohl auch etwas runtergelden, oder ich weiss es nicht mehr, aber ich habe schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit solchen dubiosen Links hinter mir.

Nur kurz zur Info für euch:

Das ist der Quelltext von der Mail, die ich bekommen habe.



> From - Mon Feb xx 08:05:25 2010
> X-Account-Key: account3
> X-UIDL: b3f0262ae0f3d31eeb3eaffd335e0d17
> X-Mozilla-Status: 0001
> ...





Ich gebe Euch einen guten Rat, lasst euch nicht beirren, denn jeder der dort etwas überweist, der sieht sein Geld nie wieder.

*Weitere Info´s wie folgt:*

*Mannheim.* Die  Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim ermittelt derzeit gegen [ edit]  ist Director der:*Content  Services Ltd.**Mundenheimer Straße 70**
68219 Mannheim* Diese  betreibt unter anderem die Projekte:​ 

dein-geistiges-alter.de
wie-anziehend-bist-du.de
opendownload.de
 Sollten  Sie unberechtigte Rechnungen sowie Mahnungen erhalten, erstatten Sie  unbedingt Anzeige aus jedem Rechtsgrund unter Angabe des *Aktenzeichens  405 Js 35742/08 Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim.*



*Und nun mal ganz bequem nach hinten gelegt und beruhigt auf Das warten, was nicht kommen wird.
*


"Viele Hunde sind des Hasens Tod"

*und *

"Ha ha sad the clown!"


----------



## Chantal0492 (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,
ich bin leider auch auf die Abzocke von "Top of Software" reingefallen und ja, ich war sogar so blöd, doof und dämlich zu bezahlen. Meine Frage ist: Kann ich durch meine Bank versuchen mir das Geld zurückzuholen? Ich habe erst vor einigen Tagen überwiesen.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das geht wenn überhaupt, dann i.d.R. nur bis wenige Stunden nach dem Buchungsvorgang. Wenn es einige Tage her ist, dann dürfte das leider passé sein.


----------



## theeye (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Man sollte den Versuch trotzdem wagen. Es sieht immer schlecht aus, wenn ein Bankeinzug vorhanden ist. Ich glaube, bis zur 2 Wochen geht es noch, den Betrag zurück zu fordern.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bei Bank(lastschrift)einzug würde es problemlos gehen, aber bei einer selbst veranlassten Überweisung nicht.


----------



## theeye (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Jepp, das stimmt, was Antiscammer geschrieben hat.
Also dann ist Vorsicht geboten und NICHTS überweisen.

"Viele Hunde sind des Hasens Tod!"


----------



## dvill (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

192 Euro für OpenOffice: Abzocker legen neue Abofalle - n-tv.de


> Verbraucherschützer warnen vor dem Internetportal Top-of-Software.de. Es lockt mit Gratis-Software Kunden in eine teure-Abofalle. Wer nicht zahlt, bekommt es mit einem berüchtigten Abmahnanwalt zu tun.


Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt - Startseite (Aktuelles)


> Ermittlungsverfahren wegen der Nutzung der Internetseite "www.opendownload.de" – Hinweise an mögliche Geschädigte
> 
> Sollten Sie beabsichtigen, Strafanzeige im Zusammenhang mit der Internetseite "www.opendownload.de" der Firma Content Services Limited zu erstatten, so beachten Sie bitte folgende Hinweise:
> 
> Wegen des umfangreichen Ermittlungskomplexes wird darauf hingewiesen, dass aufgrund der Vielzahl der zu bearbeitenden Strafanzeigen Nachfragen zum jeweiligen Verfahrensstand nicht beantworten werden können. Aus diesem Grund wird auch darum gebeten, von Akteneinsichtsgesuchen abzusehen.


Heißt wohl: Der Bürger bleibt weitgehend schutzlos dem Treiben mafiös organisierter Banden ausgesetzt. Die Politik macht nix, die Behörden lochen und heften ab und sind damit bereits überlastet.


----------



## coro (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

eigentlich wollte ich mich nur bei msn anmelden, ich wurde hier aber aufgefordert einen download bei top of software durchzuführen...
ich erhielt dann eine rechnung mit einer gleichzeitigen androhung einer mahnung. diese habe ich nun erhalten.
ich habe bei der anmeldung keinen hinweis auf irgendwelche kosten gesehen, habe die agb aber anerkannt.
was soll ich nun machen? ist es wirklich besser nicht zu reagieren?
über einen tip von euch wäre ich echt dankbar.


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Die Belästigung durch diese Fallensteller ist ein Massenproblem. Zigtausende erleben das Gleiche. Auch die Lösung des Problems ist für alle gleich.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



coro schrieb:


> über einen tip von euch wäre ich echt dankbar.


Unter den über 600  Vorgängpostings steht einige dutzendmal  die   Antwort.
 Ist es zuviel verlangt mal etwas zu lesen? Muß hier jeder wieder einzeln "verarztet" werden?


----------



## peter999 (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

So ist das gemeint mit der Rundumversorgung - wie bei der Krankenkasse.


----------



## Manni111 (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

moin,

Ich denke das Ende von Varin,Burat,Günther,Tank und sonstigen Möchtegernen ist eingeleutet. Sie können schon den Hauch vom Staatsanwalt spüren. Lasst sie doch weitermachen. Um so schneller treibt es das ganze nach vorne 
Einer ist ja schon von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Die anderen werden folgen.

Der Tag wird kommen :-p


mfg  Diskus


----------



## jupp11 (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hab die Befürchtung, dass du dich übertriebenen  Hoffnungen hingibst:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sammler-de-opendownload-de-62.html#post307033


----------



## Amerikaner_in_Berlin (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Manni111 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Ich denke das Ende von Varin,Burat,Günther,Tank und sonstigen Möchtegernen ist eingeleutet. Sie können schon den Hauch vom Staatsanwalt spüren. Lasst sie doch weitermachen. Um so schneller treibt es das ganze nach vorne
> Einer ist ja schon von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Die anderen werden folgen.
> ...


 

Habe heute die erste Mahnung erhalten. Mir zittern die Knie! NICHT!! 

Diesen [ edit]  gehört auf jeden Fall bald das Handwerk gelegt. Hoffe ein paar davon gehen in den Bau!


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Amerikaner_in_Berlin schrieb:


> Hoffe ein paar davon gehen in den Bau!


Gott erhalte dir  deine Wunschträume.  Seit weit vier über  Jahren gehen die Herrschaften 
völlig ungestört von Strafverfolgungsbehörden ihren Geschäften nach.
 Warum sollte sich jetzt was dran ändern?


----------



## Amerikaner_in_Berlin (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Manni111 (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hi,

Das ganze muss stärker publik gemacht werden.Nur ein Forum reicht nicht.
Das ganze im Fernsehen ist ein guter Ansatz. Würde mich freuen wenn einige große Zeitungen davon berichten würden. Heute abend schreibe ich mal die Redaktion von Bild an. Vielleicht bringt das was.

Auch die Hausbank von Antassia muss jeden Tag überflutet werden von eMails. Ich denke dann reagieren sie erst.
Ferner muß auch die Staatsanwaltschaft häufiger mit eMails beschäftigt werden. Ich denke hier sollte man den Hebel zuerst mal ansetzen

Eine kleine Demo hat noch nie Erfolg gezeigt. Eine große schon.


bis dann....


----------



## jupp11 (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Manni111 schrieb:


> Ferner muß auch die Staatsanwaltschaft häufiger mit eMails beschäftigt werden


Der Staatsanwaltschaft liegen einige tausend Anzeigen vor. Wenn das nicht hilft, was dann? 

SAT1 Akte hat schon mehrfach darüber berichtet. Alle Verbraucherzentralen warnen davor.
In den Print und on-line  Medien wird seit Jahren darüber berichtet
Verschone uns hier mit operativer  Hektik,   als ob es ganz neue Erkenntnisse wären.



Manni111 schrieb:


> Auch die Hausbank von Antassia muss jeden Tag überflutet werden von eMails.


Plural. Die *Banken*  werden häufiger gewechselt als viele Menschen die Unterwäsche wechseln.
Der einzige wirksame Ansatz:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## kikanl22 (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Amerikaner_in_Berlin schrieb:


> Habe heute die erste Mahnung erhalten. Mir zittern die Knie! NICHT!!
> 
> Diesen [ edit]  gehört auf jeden Fall bald das Handwerk gelegt. Hoffe ein paar davon gehen in den Bau!


:-( Habe heute die erste Post von ern Olaf Tank bekommen, abheften uns totstellen.......
Alles wird gut


----------



## squeedi (26 Februar 2010)

*opendownload -.-*

hallo forum.

Ich habe folgendes Problem, meine Mutter hat sich damals bei opendownload angemeldet und für die 2 jahre bezahlt. sie meinte, sie hat damals sofort eine email geschrieben und gekündigt, was ihr wohl auch bestätigt wurde. diese antwort-email ist jedoch in den vergangenen 2 jahren hops gegangen. (es gab nur emailkontakt)

so nun kommt opendownload natürlich und will wieder geld. kann mir wer sagen wie sie nun vorgehen muss?

ich habe dass hier gelesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

aber ich verstehe nicht so recht was das bedeutet. ist meine mutter jetzt einen vertrag eingegangen da sie ja bezahlt hat und ihr geld nicht rückgefordert hat?

vielen dank schonmal für eure hilfe!
gruß squeedi


----------



## bernhard (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ein Straßenköter, der durch Kläffen bereits zwei Scheiben Wurst abgegriffen hat, kläfft natürlich auch zum dritten Mal.

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Achim88 (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Mathias, mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Die haben auch eine 0180er Nummer angegeben  die garnicht zu erreichen ist und somit kein telefon. Widerspruch getätigt werden kann. Auch diese noch kommenden Mail einfach nicht beachten. Solange nichts vom Gericht im Briefkasten liegt, ist keine Gefahr und sollte da wirklich was kommen, fallen die eh hinten runter. Erst dann solltest Du was tuen. Es wird nicht passieren. Ich zeig Dir auch warum. Du weißt was ein Header ist? Im Header steht alles über Versand, Person und Nachricht. Du kannst mit etwas Erfahrung  genau sehen, wo ein Mail her kommt und vom wen es wirklich ist. Ich bin auch darauf reingefallen und beobachte die Sache seit geraumer Zeit. Das ist der Header von dieser Firma:


From: Kundensupport <[email protected]>
   [FONT=&quot]X-Apparently-To: xxxxxxxxxxxxde via 212.82.110.141 [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]= [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Nr.von Dublin[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]; [/FONT]  
     Received: from 127.0.0.1  (EHLO rs35.*superrootserve*r.com) (*95.130.122.13*) =  *Nr.von Östereich* 

Ich habe den ganzen Header auseinander genommen und den Firmensitz in Deutschland festgestellt. Sollte da was Reales kommen, haben die sehr schlechte Karten.
Also Kopf hoch.
Achim88


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Der Eine von der Tankstelle


> Der Eine von der Tankstelle
> Der Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank ist seit Jahren für verschiedene so genannte Internetabzocker tätig. Er betreibt für diese dubiosen Firmen das Inkassogeschäft. Tank fordert unter seinem Anwaltsbriefkopf etwaige Rechnungsbeträge und die eigenen Rechtsanwaltskosten ein.
> Die Schreiben des Herrn Tank haben jetzt eine neue Qualität erreicht. Abgesehen von den üblichen Einschüchterungen legt Herr Tank seinen Briefen neuerdings Ratenzahlungsvergleiche bei. Diese sollen es dem Verbraucher leicht machen, in kleinen Raten die angebliche Schuld abzutragen. Gleichzeitig soll er aber auf eine Vielzahl seiner Rechte zu verzichten bzw. diese an Herrn Tank abtreten. So verlangt er zur Absicherung seiner Forderung von den Betroffenen die Sicherungsübereignung von Autos oder sonstigen Wertgegenständen bzw. gleich die Abtretung des pfändbaren Teils des Einkommens.
> Herr Tank schlägt aus einer solchen Vereinbarung einen schönen Profit. Denn neben den üblichen Gebühren setzt dieser auch gleich eine Einigungsgebühr mit auf die Rechnung.
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Achim88 schrieb:


> Ich habe den ganzen Header auseinander genommen und den Firmensitz in Deutschland festgestellt.


Er ist wohl tatsächlich in Deutschland!


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

192 Euro für OpenOffice: Abzocker legen neue Abofalle - n-tv.de


> Abzocker legen neue Abofalle
> 
> Verbraucherschützer warnen vor dem Internetportal Top-of-Software.de. Es lockt mit Gratis-Software Kunden in eine teure-Abofalle. Wer nicht zahlt, bekommt es mit einem berüchtigten Abmahnanwalt zu tun.
> 
> Top-of-software.de wird von der Mainzer Antassia GmbH betrieben. Wer der Chef ist, ist aus dem Impressum nicht zu ersehen. Wenn man aber im so genannten Whois nachprüft, wer hinter der Domain "top-of-software.de" steckt, stößt man auf die E-Mail-Adresse von A. V. . Das deckt sich mit dem Handelsregistereintrag, in dem V.  als Geschäftsführer genannt wird.


----------



## catwoman21at (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo!

Ich habe leider erst jetzt eure Seite im Netz gefunden.
Ich bin auch auf diese Seite hereingefallen und habe mich leider einschüchtern lassen und 96€ an Top-of-Software gezahlt. :wall:

Meine Frage wäre, ist durch diese Zahlung ein Vertrag zustande gekommen und was noch viel wichtiger ist muss ich die zweiten 96 € nächstes Jahr zahlen? (Ich habe zwar einen österreichischen nic, lebe aber in Deutschland.)

Viele Grüße,

catwoman21at


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



catwoman21at schrieb:


> ist durch diese Zahlung ein Vertrag zustande gekommen und was noch viel wichtiger ist muss ich die zweiten 96 € nächstes Jahr zahlen? (Ich habe zwar einen österreichischen nic, lebe aber in Deutschland.)


Die Frage ist  schon einige hundertmal gestellt worden:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Blackadder (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



catwoman21at schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre, ist durch diese Zahlung ein Vertrag zustande gekommen und was noch viel wichtiger ist muss ich die zweiten 96 € nächstes Jahr zahlen? (Ich habe zwar einen österreichischen nic, lebe aber in Deutschland.)


[ edit]  Für weitere erklärungen lies den thread.


----------



## catwoman21at (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Danke für die schnelle Beantwortung meiner Frage.

Gruß,
catwoman21at


----------



## loretta (27 Februar 2010)

*anastasia top-of-software*

hallo habe einen grossen fehler gemacht habe heute per e-mail ne rechnung von 96 erhalten,frage mich was das soll....
muss ich das bezahlen??


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Der große Fehler war einer, zu dem man mit Rosstäuschertricks verführt wird.

Unverzeihlich würde sein, auf die folgende Zahlungserpressung hin diese Tricks aktiv zu finanzieren.

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Mogli (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Moin, ich habe diese Woche auch die 1.Mahnung von dem ehrenwerten [...]Rechtsanwalt Tank erhalten. Habe ich mich gefreut endlich mal wieder Post zu kriegen. Nun ich habe mal die Adresse vom Rechtsverdreher ins Navi eingegeben, [...]
Allen hier ein schönes, mahnfreies Wochenende.
Mogli

_[Überflüssiges entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Yellowstone (27 Februar 2010)

*Top-of-Download*

Hallo

Ich bekam gerade eine Mail von obengenannter Firma mit Kundennummer und Registrierung.Allerdings habe ich mich nicht angemeldet.
habe ich 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht ?Was sollte ich tun ?

Grüße Fred


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Mailmüll löscht man.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Top-of-Download*



Yellowstone schrieb:


> Was sollte ich tun ?


spazieren gehen, Kaffee oder Tee  trinken, einen schönen Film ansehen oder was dir  Spass macht 
und  nicht über Spammails   nachdenken.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Top-of-Download*



Yellowstone schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich mich nicht angemeldet.
> habe ich 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht ?



Wenn Du Dich nicht angemeldet hast, dann hast Du mit den Klabautermännern gar nichts zu tun und brauchst jetzt weder "widerrufen" (was willst du widerrufen? Du hast keinen Vertrag...), noch widersprechen, noch eine Wallfahrt nach Lourdes antreten, noch an das Bundeskanzleramt zu schreiben oder sonst irgendetwas zu tun.

Im Streitfall (der sowieso nie eintreten wird) müssten die Klabautermänner nachweisen, dass Du Dich angemeldet hast und niemand sonst. - Wie denn? :scherzkeks:

Nach ein paar bösen Mahnbriefen (auch vom Inkassobüro) wird dann die Sache von selbst sang- und klanglos einschlafen.


----------



## Yellowstone (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

OK Danke euch vielmals..............


----------



## cybersafe (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Noch nie  hat jemand zahlen müssen, der salopp gesagt, einfach die Klappe  gehalten hat.


Das ist richtig. Ich bin schon zum 2ten mal auf die gleiche Firma reingefallen. Echt peinlich... Als erstes war es softwaresammler. Hab sogar Post von einem Rechtsanwalt namens Olf Tank erhalten. Hab nie reagiert und dann auch nie wieder was von denen gehört. Nun ist mir wieder das gleiche passiert: jetzt heißt die Firma plötzlich top-of-software.. Ich werde wieder nicht zahlen. Die können einem gar nichts außer 100 Briefe schreiben 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:01:00 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:51:05 ----------




dvill schrieb:


> Mailmüll löscht man.


AN ALLE BETROFFENEN DIE VON SOFTWARESAMMLER/TOP OF SOFTWARE/ OPENLOAD USW. BELÄSTIGT WERDEN UND DENEN ENDLICH EIN ENDE MACHEN WOLLEN:

Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen diese Firma und nimmt gerne Hinweise diesbezüglich entgegen. Schreibt einfach nen Brief. Hab ich auch gemacht. 

Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover
Postfach 109
30001 Hannover
  Aktenzeichen: 5302 Js 41769/09


----------



## loretta (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

bin in der hinsicht sehr vorsichtig,ich habe im mom ne menge ärger zwecks scheidung und so also möchte mit so ner sache einfach nix am hut haben.ich soll nun auf einer (skatbank)96€ bez.angeblich habe ich mich mit all meinen daten am 10.2 an gemldet.auf sowas würde ich nie kommen ,ich meine ich habe angst das irgendwann der gerichts voll zieher da steht..

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 01:15:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 01:11:36 ----------




cybersafe schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Ich bin schon zum 2ten mal auf die gleiche Firma reingefallen. Echt peinlich... Als erstes war es softwaresammler. Hab sogar Post von einem Rechtsanwalt namens Olf Tank erhalten. Hab nie reagiert und dann auch nie wieder was von denen gehört. Nun ist mir wieder das gleiche passiert: jetzt heißt die Firma plötzlich top-of-software.. Ich werde wieder nicht zahlen. Die können einem gar nichts außer 100 Briefe schreiben
> 
> ---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:01:00 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:51:05 ----------
> 
> ...


 das wrde ich auch machen bin doch kein milionär


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bevor der Gerichtsvollzieher kommt, gibt es erst ein paar wichtige Vorstufen: Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid. Und erst, wenn Du beidesmal nicht widersprochen hast, kann der Gerichtsvollzieher kommen.
Schon der Mahnbescheid ist aber bei der Nutzlosbranche so selten wie Alpenveilchen auf Sylt.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die blasen nur die Backen auf und pupsen ihre Mahnwinde durch die Republik. Und sind zufrieden mit den 10-30 % armen Würstchen, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.
Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413

Wie man den Betreibern das Handwerk legen kann:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



cybersafe schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen diese Firma
> Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover
> Postfach 109
> 30001 Hannover
> Aktenzeichen: 5302 Js 41769/09


Zuständig dürfte aber wohl nach Lage der Dinge eine andere Staatsanwaltschaft sein, nämlich die in Darmstadt!


----------



## hans08/15 (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen ,habe gerade `ne Mail von unseren "Freunden" bekommen,Mahnung steht drauf .Jetzt wo ich weiß wie ich mich verhalten soll/muß freue ich mich auf einen regen ,einseitigen schriftverkehr .
Ich werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## loretta (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ja und wie soll ich jetzt reagieren.scheis ich denke ich habe mich unbewusst angeldet aber sie schreiben (kostenfrei)


----------



## hans08/15 (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

GARNICHT!!!!!!!!!einfach mal lesen was hier so geschrieben steht


----------



## jukel (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo, wenn Du Dich erst jetzt angemeldet hast, kannst Du doch noch widersprechen oder nicht?  14 Tage???
Dann könntest Du Dir die ganzen Mahnungen etc. ersparen,
die ja doch ein wenig ans Gewissen rütteln.
Schönen Abend Jukel
Sicher wird Dir einer vom Forum aber eine bessere Antwort
geben als ich, da ich auch NUR ein "gemahntes Kind" bin.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



jukel schrieb:


> wenn Du Dich erst jetzt angemeldet hast, kannst Du doch noch widersprechen oder nicht?


Wozu? Da kein Vertrag besteht, besteht auch kein Grund zu schreibseln,  außer für das völlig  
irrationale Gefühl, "etwas getan zu haben".

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## loretta (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

nein vor 14 tagen am 15den schrieben sie mir eine rechnung über e-mail ,habe aber nix schriftlich.habe aber die AGB an geklickt ich doldi...
bin mal gespannt.....


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



loretta schrieb:


> habe aber die AGB an geklickt ich doldi...


Das tun  in die meisten, da man sonst nicht weiterkommt. 
Preisangaben, die nur in den AGB stehen, sind aber nicht gültig.


loretta schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt.....


>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## schulli (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo ihr, habe mich auch versehntlich bei top-of-software angemeltet.
Habe heute mein erste Mahnung über 99€ per e-mail bekommen.
Ihr meint ich soll nicht zahlen.


----------



## Niclas (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.

Wer zahlt, sorgt mit dafür, dass die Abzocke endlos weitergeht.


----------



## schulli (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Alles klar warte mal ab was als nächstes passiert.


----------



## Niclas (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



schulli schrieb:


> warte mal ab was als nächstes passiert.



So was in der Art >> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121

aber dafür gibt es Spamfilter und Papiermülleimer


----------



## bj1969 (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

genaueres zu meinem Fall. Ich wollte auf der Seite Kino.to einen Film ansehen. Als ich versuchen wollte den Film abzuspielen, kam die Meldung, dass ich erst einen DIV-X Player installieren soll. Danach klickte ich auf diesen DIVx-Player Button und kam auf die Seite von Top-of-Software.de., danach habe meine Daten angegeben, leider habe ich gestern den Betrag überwiesen und erst heute gesehn das ich einer Abzocke aufliege. Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten oder habe ich jetzt die A.... karte gezogen..


----------



## hntdaica (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo, ich habe ebend mein postfach gecheckt unbemerkt, dass ich eine e-mail bekommen habe, in der eine rechnung in höhe von 96 euro von mir eingefordert wird.

mein problem ist, dass ich diese seite noch nie zuvor betreten habe, geschweige denn mich angemeldet oder etwas inder richtung.

abgesehen davon sind die daten:Hieu Truong
Helsinker 45
D-18109 Hamburg

schlichtweg gefaked. bis auf den vornamen wurde etwas dazugedichtet usw.
der vorname ist meiner, die straße und plz sind aus rostock.( ich komme aus rostock)

außerdem ist die ip, mit der man sich angemeldet hat nicht meine.



frage: was soll ich jetzt machen?.^^


----------



## Eniac (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



hntdaica schrieb:


> mein problem ist, dass ich diese seite noch nie zuvor betreten habe, geschweige denn mich angemeldet oder etwas inder richtung.



Dann hast Du auch kein Problem. 



hntdaica schrieb:


> frage: was soll ich jetzt machen?.^^



Worauf hast Du denn Lust? Spazierengehen, Bier trinken, was auch immer.


Eniac


----------



## jukel (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

jetzt muss ich aber mal über Deine Sprüche lachen hihihihi
..erschuf im Zorn..... hihihi


----------



## schmetterling2201 (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo, brauche in diesem Fall auch Hilfe. Habe am WE auch eine Rechnung erhalten. Einschreiben mit Widerruf/Kündigung verschickt, aber leider mit Formulierung " ... falls nicht anerkannt, dann in Raten zahlen .." . Hab ich noch eine Chance, da heil (ohne zu zahlen) rauszukommen???


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hilfe, ich habe mich vom Fuchs fressen lassen, sagte die Gans. Wie komme ich jetzt da raus?

Nun ja... am besten mal mit Deinem Geschreibsel zu einem Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen.

Es gibt einen alten römischen Spruch:
"Wenn Du den Mund gehalten hättest, wärest Du Philosoph geworden."
(Si tacuisses...)


----------



## schmetterling2201 (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Danke, das hatte ich befürchtet, hätte mich halt eher kundig machen sollen auf diesen Seiten. Was macht man nicht alles für Blödsinn, wenn man keinen Ärger haben will als ehrlicher Steuerzahler. Aber auf sowas warten die ja nur.  ... Dumm gelaufen...


----------



## espresso (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich bin auch drauf reingefallen. Ich hab mir hier schon einiges durchgelesen, aber bei mir ist es etwas anders gelaufen.
Ich wollte msn runterladen und habe dann eine mail bekommen, in der ich einen bestätigungslink anklicken musste. hab die mail nich gelesen, weil ich ja weiß das msn ok is und hab einfach bestätigt (die mail war natürlich von top of software und nich msn). muss ich nun bezahlen, weil ich bestätigt habe oder nich?

falsche daten hab ich auch angegeben und hatte echt angst, dass die mich verklagen :-D aber das wurde hier ja schon zu genüge verneint.
Danke im voraus
liebe grüße


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer ein Widerspruchsschreiben schickt, kriegt auch nicht weniger von den dämlichen Mahnungen. Manchmal sogar noch 1 oder 2 mehr.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## cybersafe (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wegen dem Gerichtsvollzieher brauch man sich wirklich keine gedanken machen. Als ich auch auf die Drohungen dieses Rechtsanwaltes nie geantwortet hatte, habe ich nie wieder was von denen gehört. Also keine Panik. Immer schön cool bleiben


----------



## Sutcliffe (3 März 2010)

*opendownload - zweiter Schritt*

Hallo,nachdem meine Freundin einen Brief von Herrn Tank bekommen hat über eine Höhe von 136 Euro habe ich gleich lächelnd einen Brief per einschreiben zurück geschrieben. Mir war klar - auch nachdem so viel geschrieben worden ist in diversen Foren - das ist unbedenklich und für mich schnell gegessen.Gestern kam aber überraschend ein neuer Brief, in dem es heißt. "Durch die Zahlung am xx.xx.2008 wurde ein Vertrag eingegangen. Nun ich dachte, was ist das nun für ne Methode. Aber es stellte sich heraus, dass meine naive Freundin tatsächlich das im ersten Jahr bezahlt hatte ohne mich zu informieren. Man ist ja schließlich schon groß und kann selber entscheiden was man tut.Nun, ich bin mit meinem laienhaften Latein am Ende. ich würde jetzt einfach nichts machen bis was offizielles kommt.Wie ist da denn die Rechtsprechung?Wie sollte man sich verhalten, nachdem man das erste mal bezahlt hat?Danke und Gruß


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Frage ist  schon einige hundertmal gestellt worden:
> >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


...


----------



## DevilsBest (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo!!

mich hat es auch letztes jahr am 22.2.09 bei opendownload.de erwischt. habe mich mit richtigem namen und adresse angemeldet. warum?? weiß ich bis heute nicht. ich war seit dem auch nicht mehr auf dieser seite. 

nun aber meine frage, da ich letztes jahr so dumm war und die erste rechnung von denen bezahlt hab :wall: und letzte woche die 2. rechnung bekommen hab für das 2. vertragsjahr meine frage.

muss ich die 2. rechnung jetzt auch bezahlen oder kann ich so vorgehen,wie in den andren fällen beschrieben einfach abwarten und nichts tun?? ich kann mir den betrag nicht erlauben, weil ich alleinerziehend bin.

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir igendwie helfen.

mfg


----------



## peter999 (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Devil Du hast den 673. Beitrag geschrieben, jetzt les mal die Nr. 672


----------



## DevilsBest (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ok...gelesen....:-D

dazu sag ich jetzt mal, nur auf mich bezogen, wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil:scherzkeks:


danke trotzdem!!!

eurer forum is echt gut....


----------



## suessbaer (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo,

ich habe auch so eine rechnung dieser firma erhalten.

allerdings war auf der seite bei der anmeldung angeführt, dass die nutzung € 5 monatlich kostet, was ich "ich könnte mich dafür schlagen" übersehen habe.

ist es noch immer fakt, dass man bei nicht bezahlung keine gerichtlichen probleme bekommt?

lg


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



suessbaer schrieb:


> ist es noch immer fakt, dass man bei nicht bezahlung keine gerichtlichen probleme bekommt?


Vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist etwa 1000mal  wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## suessbaer (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hört sich gut an, nur leider war auch ich so blöd und hab mich auf einen mailverkehr mit denen eingelassen, bei welchem ich gefragt habe ob es möglich ist den vertrag zu verkürzen oder zumindest den betrag monatlich zu bezahlen.

hab ich mich damit jetzt in die sch... geritten?


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



suessbaer schrieb:


> hab ich mich damit jetzt in die sch... geritten?


Nö, ist ja nur ne Frage.


----------



## suessbaer (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

na dann vorerst mal danke und schau ma was noch kommt :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



suessbaer schrieb:


> und schau ma was noch kommt :scherzkeks:



So was in der Art 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121

immer daran denken, cool bleiben


----------



## Pazzi (4 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo ihr,

entschuldigt, falls die Frage schon einmal aufkam, aber das nützen der Suchfunktion hat mir geschätzte 20.000 Ergebnisse zu den Stichworten "Opendownloead" "schon" "einmal" gezahlt"  gebracht und die ersten 5 haben mir nicht weitergeholfen, da habe ich es mit dem Suchen aufgegeben.

Ich habe mich vor über einem Jahr bei opendownload.de angemeldet und natürlich prompt in die Falle getappt. Eingeschüchtert wie ich war, habe ich die 96€ bezahlt und danach meinen Vertrag gekündigt. Dieser läuft aber laut opendownload über 2 Jahre, woraufhin sie mich vor kurzem kontaktiert haben, auch dieses Jahr wieder 96€ zu bezahlen. Soll ich das ebenfalls ignorieren oder besteht nur ein Unterschied zum allgemeinen Vorgehen, da ich schon einmal bezahlt habe?

Liebe Grüße, Pazzi


----------



## Antiscammer (4 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wenn man einem Straßenköter einmal ein Leberwurstbrötchen gegeben hat, dann wird der am nächsten Tag gleich wieder angekläfft kommen und noch eins wollen.

Wenn er dann keins kriegt, wird er zwar fürchterlich enttäuscht sein. Aber er wird es nicht ändern können, auch wenn er sich dann heiser kläfft. Und nein, eine Rechtfertigung dafür kriegt er auch nicht.

Die Welt ist halt ungerecht und hart... :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Pazzi schrieb:


> . Soll ich das ebenfalls ignorieren oder besteht nur ein Unterschied zum allgemeinen Vorgehen, da ich schon einmal bezahlt habe?



Schon hunderte Male gefragt. Die Antwort ist immer dieselbe:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Pazzi (4 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

okay, dann danke ihr beiden =)


----------



## feel_the_bass (4 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Warum geht das alles eigentlich? Nur Deutschland hat Probleme mit so einem Scheiß! Mir geht es genau wie Pazzi, hab als ich mein Internet bekommen habe kleider direkt an opendownload.de und win-loads.net je 96€ verloren und zumindest opendownload will im moment wieder "sein" geld.

Ehrlich gesagt ist das scheiße! Ich weiß dass ich die Mails einfach ignorieren soll und sie keine chance vor Gericht haben unabhängig davon, dass ich einmal gezahl habe, aber ich fühle mich extrem schlecht dabei und jede extra mail in meinem post/spamfach verursacht bei mir ein extrem ungutes gefühl, sodass ich meine email am liebsten "löschen" würde um mich von dem kram loszu sagen.

Ich weiß, dass sie mir nichts können außer leere Drohungen zu machen die auch härter werden, da meine Daten falsch sind werde ich auch keine Post o.ä. bekommen und meine Addresse per IP bekommen sie unabhängig davon dass die Daten mittlerweile gelöscht sein sollte sowieso nicht. 

Trotzdem geht es mir einfach scheiße. Ich mache mir extreme Sorgen, dass sie doch irgendwie Recht haben auch wenn ich weiß, dass das eigentlich nicht so ist.

Vermutlich bin ich der typische Mensch der auf sowas hereinfällt, aber ehrlich geasgt kotzt es mich nur an, good old Deutschland geht so den Bach herunter, es gab mal Zeiten da konnte man stolz sein ein Deutscher zu sein. heute muss man nur aktuelle Rechtsprobleme anschauen und man sollte sofort im Boden versinken, dass kann es doch nicht sein. 

ich konnte nichtmal schlafen als sie das erstemal ihre ansprüche geltend gemacht haben und deshalb habe ich wohl auch gezahlt, auch wegen dem druck meiner eltern...

Wofür haben wir eigentlich unsere Politiker? Wofür haben wir ein Gesetz und warum leben wir eigentlich in einem Rechtsstaat wenn das schlichtweg kein schwein interessiert bzw sich niemand darum scheert und nur die Opfer in der Masse etwas versuchen zu bewirken wo es doch so einfachs ein könnte!
Warum WIR? WARUM? NIEMAND hat Probleme damit, einfach N I E M A N D!

Soviel von mir dazu, musste leider mal raus


----------



## Antiscammer (4 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Erzähl das mal Deinem Bundestagsabgeordneten.

Das ganze ist Ausdruck des "Liberalisierungswahns", verbunden mit einer allgemeinen Erosion des Rechts- und Wertesystems. Es geht überall nur noch um Kohle, Kohle, und nochmals Kohle.

In den 80-er Jahren wollte ein gewisser Dr. Kohl eine "geistig-moralische Erneuerung" durchsetzen. Ich habe seine salbadernden Sprüche heute noch im Ohr. Was wir gekriegt haben, ist eine Liberalisierung, ein Abbau von Regulierungen teilweise an den falschen Stellen. Und eine allgemeine Geisteshaltung, die nur noch auf den Profit ausgerichtet ist, das Gemeinwohl zählt überhaupt nichts mehr. Im Rahmen dieser allgemeinen Erosion der Grundwerte wundert es nicht, wenn Wirtschaftskriminalität zunimmt, begünstigt vom Liberalisierungswahn.

Deutschland ist in mancher Hinsicht sogar viel neoliberalistischer als die angeblich sonst so liberalen angloamerikanischen Länder. Beispielsweise kann man in den USA ein Inkassobüro auf Schadenersatz verklagen (bis 1000 $, evtl. auch mit Sammelklage), wenn trotz Einspruch weiter gemahnt wird. Geht in Deutschland nicht.
In den USA kann man ein Inkassobüro, das trotz Nachfrage vom Mandanten nur eine Briefkastenadresse benennt, verklagen.
Geht in Deutschland nicht.
In England kann ein Inkassobüro seine "Licence" verlieren, wenn es gleich in der ersten Mahnung mit Pfändung und Zwangsvollstreckung droht. Das britische OFT (Office of Fair Trading) sorgt dafür.
In Deutschland gibt es nicht einmal eine staatliche Wettbewerbsbehörde. Nur freie private Verbände müssen sich um die Aufgaben kümmern, die können sich dann totklagen, haben sie einmal ein Unterlassungurteil, firmieren die Kasperbuden um und machen lustig weiter.

In Deutschland ist man am Kampf gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität einfach nicht interessiert. Speziell "neue innovative Marketingbereiche in Internet und Telekommunikation" möchte man gern hätscheln und tätscheln, man meint, das gebe Arbeitsplätze u.s.w.
Dass ein nicht geringer Anteil dieser "innovativen Marketingkonzepte" einfach nur im banden- und gewerbsmäßigen Betrug besteht, das wird konstant ignoriert.


----------



## feel_the_bass (4 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Jo und das Ende vom Lied ist, das ich (und vmtl. viele andere auch!) darauf reinfallen bzw. jetzt Wochen/Monate Spam in ihrem Postfach haben und das ganze irgendwie veruschen müssen zu unterdrücken immer mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf es gibt vllt irgendwo eine Lücke mit der sie sich durchsetzen könne (rechtlich)....


----------



## Nulu (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo, habe mich nach einen freien Antivirusprogramm umgesehen und habe mich bei top-of-Softwrae angemeeldet, den Link anscheinend auch bestätigt. Nun habe ich eine Rechnung von 96 Euro bekommen die innerhalb einer Woche bezahlt werden sollen :scherzkeks:. Habe wiedersprochen und bekam heute eine E-mail das wenn ich nicht zahle ich eine Mahnung und ggf. eine schreiben vom Rechtsanwalt bekomme.. 
Habe schon respekt davor, wie soll ich mich verhalten????


----------



## Antiscammer (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wenn nebenan hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann hat der 


keinen Anspruch auf ein Leberwurstbrötchen,
auch keinen Anspruch auf ein Brathähnchen jeden Sonntag,
auch keinen Anspruch auf einen Respektabstand von 1 km,
auch keinen Unterlassungsanspruch gegen das Vorbeilaufen an "seinem" Zaun,
auch keinen Anspruch auf eine Rechtfertigung, weshalb er das alles nicht kriegt.

Irgendwann ist der Köter heiser, und dann hört er von selbst auf.

So ist es auch bei der Nutzlos-Abzocke.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Nulu schrieb:


> wie soll ich mich verhalten????


Vor allem mal lesen. Du hast den Thread doch gefunden. Was glaubst du worüber bisher  gepostet
 wurde? Über Kochrezepte oder Mode?  
 Die Frage ist bei fast  700 Postings schon mehr als  einmal  d.h.  einige Dutzend mal gestellt  worden und
  die Antworten sind auch immer wieder dieselben.


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Osthessen-News


> 05.03.10 -- Die Verbraucherzentrale Hessen warnt vor dem Internetangebot der Seite top-of-software.de. Wer auf der Suche nach kostenloser Software im Internet nicht aufpasse, lande rasch auf der Seite der Antassia GmbH mit Sitz in Mainz. Wer dort eine Anmeldemaske mit seinen persönlichen Daten ausfüllt, erhalte wenig später eine Rechnung über 96 Euro, weil angeblich ein Abovertrag mit zweijähriger Laufzeit abgeschlossen wurde. Der Betrag für das erste Jahr soll innerhalb einer Woche überwiesen werden. *Die Verbraucherzentrale Hessen rät: nicht zahlen und sich auch von nachfolgenden Mahnungen und Rechtsanwaltsschreiben nicht einschüchtern lassen.*


----------



## RaTe (6 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

:sun: Ich bin auch auf Top-Of-Software reingefallen. Ich habe folgenden Email an Herrn [edit]  und die aufgeführte Bank geschickt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr [edit] ,
> 
> ich fordere Sie auf, mich nicht weiter mit Drohungen zu belästigen. Streichen Sie mich sofort aus Ihrer Kundenliste. Ferner fordere ich Sie auf, mir alle Daten offenzulegen, die Sie über mich gespeichert haben. Weiterhin untersage ich Ihnen, meine Daten an andere Organisatioinen weiterzugeben. Ich werde mir erlauben, Ihre Banken auf Ihre Masche hinzuweisen. Mit jedem Schreiben von Ihnen erhält die aufgeführte Bank folgendes Schreiben von mir:
> 
> ...


 
Seit 3 Wochen habe ich nichts mehr gehört :-D

Wer Herrn [edit]  auch schreiben möchte: @gmx.de Vergesst aber die Bank nicht zu informieren, sonst kann er seine Geschäfte weiter machen und der Leidensdruck ist nicht groß genug. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Top-of-software.de Abzocke der Antassia GmbH und Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank


> Top-of-software.de Abzocke der Antassia GmbH und Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank



http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/rp/-/id=1682/nid=1682/did=6081060/14bsu0q/


> Warnung vor Abo-Falle bei Suche nach Freeware
> Verbraucherschützer warnen vor einer neuen Betrugsmasche im Internet. Auf der Suche nach kostenloser Software (Freeware) könnten Verbraucher auf der Seite "top-of-software.de" in eine Abo-Falle tappen. Seitenbetreiber ist die Antassia GmbH mit Sitz in Mainz.


http://www.nh24.de/index.php?option...ocke-im-internet&catid=22:allgemein&Itemid=59


> Frankfurt. Die Verbraucherzentrale Hessen warnt vor einer neuen Betrugsmasche im Internet. Auf der Suche nach kostenloser Software könnten Verbraucher auf der Seite [noparse]www.top-of-software.de[/noparse] in eine Falle tappen, teilte die Zentrale heute mit. Nutzer, die auf der Seite der Antassia GmbH mit Sitz in Mainz ihre persönlichen Daten in eine Anmeldemaske eingeben, erhalten wenig später eine Rechnung über 96 Euro, weil sie angeblich ein Abonnement über zwei Jahre abgeschlossen haben.


http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/38161/0/Verbraucherzentrale-warnt-vor-top-of-software-de


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz warnt vor einem weiteren Fall von dreister Abzocke im Internet: Das Internetportal top-of-software.de der Antassia GmbH bittet Nutzer für ein Abonnement zur Kasse, das angeblich durch die Registrierung auf der Seite abgeschlossen wurde.
> Quelle: onlinekosten.de Newsmeldung "Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor top-of-software.de"


http://winfuture.de/news,53709.html


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz warnt vor der Bezahlung von Rechnungen der Firma Antassia. Diese versucht momentan verstärkt, Nutzer abzukassieren, die in die Abofalle Top-of-Software.de getappt sind.


----------



## Rolando1986 (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo zusammen, 

auch ich bin auf diese seite hereingefallen und habe mich registriert und eine rechnung über 96  € erhalten. bei der erste mahnung kamen 3€ hinzu. 
das problem hierbei: sie haben meine komplette anschrift und ich habe auch schon einen schriftlichen brief von einem anwalt bekommen und jetzt über einen betrag über 138 €.
was soll ich nun tun da sie meine gesamte anschrift haben ??? könne sie mich vor gericht zerren oder wie stehen meine chancen ??? wie soll ich weiter vorgehen. 

im voraus schon mal danke für eure antwort


----------



## Zander (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ALSO ICH HABE HEUTE AUCH pOST BEKOMMEN ,allerdings das erste mal mit 138€ die zu zahlen wären,von einem Anwalt namens"Olaf Tank".
Hab deswegen auch mal zuerst im Netz geschaut was es  mit dem auf sich hat, und siehe da wieder eine Abzocke.Wie vor 2 Jahren bei " nachbarschaft 24" mit einem Anwalt Namens "Frank Michalak" das ist auch eingeschlafen nach 4 mahnungen,Und  Das nun werde ich auch nicht bezahlen.Irgendwann nach einer Flut von Mahnungen, schläft das auch ein.

Mfg Markus


----------



## adblue (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Nein weil sie sie nicht kriegen ( nicht jeder Hanswurst bekommt solche Auskünfte)
> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> und selbst wenn sie sie bekämen, der Unterschied wäre nur statt Emailmüll Papiermüll.


 

dann kann ich mich also auch weiter auf dieser Seite bedienen??
oder??
Grüße


----------



## jukel (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo, möchte kurz sagen. Ich habe insgesamt
3 Mahnungen bekommen. Jedesmal wurde ein Aufschlag verlangt. (Anwaltsdrohung etc.)
Habe selbst NICHTS unternommen - wie hier schon xxxxmale geraten wurde.
Die letzte Mahnung war zahlbar bis zum 01.03.2010.
Jetzt ist Funkstille.
Danke nochmal an die "Macher" dieses Forums.
Rate nur jedem sich an die Ratschläge hier zu halten.
Liebe Grüße Jukel


----------



## bernhard (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



adblue schrieb:


> dann kann ich mich also auch weiter auf dieser Seite bedienen??


Die Seite dient zu nichts, außer dem Sammeln von Daten für Zahlungserpressungsopfer. Software findet man anders besser.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



adblue schrieb:


> dann kann ich mich also auch weiter auf dieser Seite bedienen??


Wozu? Wie bernhard schon schrieb, gibt es nicht die geringste Veranlassung statt
 Downloads von   Orginalseiten der freeware Anbieter aufzurufen auf Linkverzeichnisse   dubioser 
Pseudokostenlosseiten noch dubioserer Nutzlosanbieter zuzugreifen. 
Was willst du mit dieser Frage?  Uns hier auf´s Glatteis führen?
 Dazu mußt du erheblich früher aufstehen.


----------



## jupp11 (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Rolando1986 schrieb:


> was soll ich nun tun da sie meine gesamte anschrift haben ??? könne sie mich vor gericht zerren oder wie stehen meine chancen ??? wie soll ich weiter vorgehen.


Wer nichts tut, kann sein Geld behalten. Ansonsten tu dir und  uns  den Gefallen 
und  lies mal wenigsten ein paar Seiten von dem Thread. Es nervt dutzendemale 
dieselben Fragen  zu lesen, auf die es immer wieder dieselben Antworten gibt.


----------



## dvill (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

komische e-mail - 3:Board [Internet Allgemein]


> Mahndromüll schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Haha (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

:-D Vielen Dank an das Team, an die User.
Mein Rat :NICHTS MACHEN, NICHT ZAHLEN:wall: TOTSCHWEIGEN:scherzkeks:
Informieren.Es gibt auch die GUTEN SEITEN
Top-of-software-Die verwenden Urheberrechtlich geschützte Software und Firmenlogos. Vieleicht mal eine Mail schicken an die Originalen Betreiber der Software und Sie darauf hinweisen welche [..........] ,sich Ihrer Arbeit ,bedienen.
gruss aus der Schweiz


PS. Bei Uns haben solche dubiosen Abzock-Scheinfirmen rechtlich keine Chanchen:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Haha schrieb:


> PS. Bei Uns haben solche dubiosen Abzock-Scheinfirmen* rechtlich* keine Chanchen:scherzkeks:


Bei uns  auch nicht. Es sind leere  Drohungen, die aber 10-30% so einschüchtern,
 dass sie aus Angst und/oder Unwissenheit zahlen, obwohl sie nicht dazu gezwungen werden können.


----------



## webwatcher (8 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Internet: Ungewollte Abonnements - markt - WDR Fernsehen


> Soll man auf Post vom Inkassobüro oder Rechtsanwalt reagieren? Klare Antwort der Verbraucherzentrale: Nein!


----------



## RaTe (9 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Lesen bildet, vor allem hier im Forum. Meinen Dank an alle, die hier Hilfe und Rat anbieten. Das Übel dieser Nutzlosseiten werden wir aber nur lösen, wenn die Zahlungsströme unterbrochen werden. Herr A.  V. (an die Moderatoren: Habe dazugelernt :-D, lesen bildet eben, auch in den Forumsregeln) wird immer wieder neue Banken finden, die arglos auf ihn herein fallen. Nur wenn wir jeder Bank eine Mail, Brief, Fax usw. schreiben, die die Banken auf dieses Geschäft aufmerksam machen, wird er irgendwann ein Problem haben, eine Bankverbindung angeben zu können. Nicht umsonst muss er ständig neue Bankkonten angeben. Wir können den Prozess zwar nicht entgültig stoppen, aber jeder, der eine Mahnung, Rechnung oder Prozess-Androhung bekommt, sollte an die aufgeführte Bank einen Hinweis geben. Musterschreiben sind hier auf im Forum aufgeführt. Wir können also die armen Menschen schützen, die dieses oder ein anderes Forum nicht finden können und dann die Geldbeträge doch bezahlen (soll es ja geben) Wer an A.  V. auch eine Drohmail schreibt, mit dem Hinweis, die Banken zu informieren, wird den Spuk schnell beenden können. Die Email kann jeder schnell herausfinden oder selbst rekonstruieren: Man nehme den Anfangsbuchstaben des Vornamens.Nachname und dann gmx.de :-D Ich bin mir sicher, Herr A.  V. freut sich über jede Email


----------



## algebra (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wer nicht anwortet, hat die Chance weniger Mahnmüll zu bekommen. Sonst passiert nichts.


 
Ich bin auch in diese Falle reingelaufen und habe so ein E-Mail mit Rechnung von 96 Euro bekommen.

Ich schrieb, dass ich nirgendwo gesehen habe, dass es eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft gibt. Auch beim Aktivierungslink war nirgendwo vermerkt, dass ich zu zahlen hätte. Dort gibt es ja nur FREEWARE, DEMOWARE und SHAREWAREPROGRAMME, welche NIEMAND BRAUCHT.

Zahlen werde ich sowieso nicht. 

Bisschen habe ich mich informiert: 

*NICHT ZAHLEN IST DIE HAUPTDEVISE* welche ich einhalten werde....!


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-hessen.de/telekomm/presse/10_018.pdf


> Pressemitteilung 18/2010
> Rechtsanwalt Tank & Co. bitten wieder zur Kasse
> Verbraucherzentrale Hessen warnt vor Internet-Kostenfalle
> top-of-software.de
> ...


----------



## althaus (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

*Forderung Content Service Limited und Inkasso RA Olaf Tank*
nach Rechnung und Mahnung von CSL kam am 15.12.09 ein Schreiben des berüchtigten RA Olaf Tank mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung und weiteren Drohungen.
Über einen Anwalt haben wir Herrn T. mitgeteilt, das nach Prüfung der Rechtslage kein Vertrag mit CSL zu Stande gekommen sei.
Außerdem teilten wir Herrn T. mit, dass die Angelegenheit außergerichtlich als ausgeschrieben betrachtet wird und sich Herr T. wegen der entstandenen Kosten an seinen Auftraggeben wenden möge.
Bezüglich der in dem Schreiben des Herrn T.ausgesprochenen 
Androhunge weiterer Versäumnisfolgen wurde die zuständige Anwaltskammer in Kenntnis gesetzt, was Herrn T. auch mitgeteilt wurde.
Seit diesem Zeitpunkt ist _(vorerst einmal)_ Ruhe.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



althaus schrieb:


> Über einen Anwalt haben wir Herrn T. mitgeteilt, das nach Prüfung der Rechtslage kein Vertrag mit CSL zu Stande gekommen sei.


Wozu der Anwalt?  Eine grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne erledigt das wesentlich preiswerter.
Zu mehr als Mahndrohmüll  hat es  der "ehrenwerte" Anwalt noch nie gebracht. 
Wer mehr dazu wissen will:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Wer nicht reagiert, braucht auch nicht zu zahlen und  wenn wirklich einmal die Drohrassel  gerichtlicher 
Mahnbescheid rausgeholt werden sollte (passiert extrem selten) , ist das auch nur ein Requisit aus dem 
Mahndrohkasperletheater
>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Internetabzocke und Abofalle ? 1. Quartal 2010 | Internetrecht & Domainrecht


> Hier muss man sich aber nicht sorgen, sollte dann Post von der Antassia GmbH oder auch direkt vom Inkassobüro oder doch schon von einem Anwalt kommen.
> 
> Es ist kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise kann dieser widerrufen oder auch fristlos gekündigt werden.
> 
> Ein Zahlungsanspruch ist jedenfalls durch den Download der kostenlosen Software nicht entstanden.


----------



## gummigurke (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo!

  Auch ich war dumm genug mich bei "www. top-of-software.de" anzumelden und zwar am 10.01.2010,habe eine E-Mail erhalten als Rechnung über 96,00€
und gleichzeitig den hinweis das ich einen zwei Jahresvertrag abgeschlossen habe. Ich habe bis jetzt nicht gezahlt und nach einer E-Mail Mahnung heute am 10.03.2010 eine Mahnung von einem Rechtsanwalt "Olaf Tank" erhalten und zwar über mitlerweile 138,00 €. Wie soll ich mich nun weiter verhalten.

Würde mich über einen Rat freuen.
                                                 gummigurke


----------



## dvill (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn nebenan hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann hat der
> 
> 
> keinen Anspruch auf ein Leberwurstbrötchen,
> ...


Gebetsmühlenmodus.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



gummigurke schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich nun weiter verhalten.


Dein Posting ist das 711. Posting in diesem Thread. 
Was glaubst du, was in den Postings vorher steht?  Kochrezepte?


----------



## dvill (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

So sieht das aus: NJW - Neue Juristische Wochenschrift


> Nun hat auch das AG Marburg den Prozessbevollmächtigten eines Abofallen-Betreibers wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug auf Schadensersatz verurteilt. Ausführlich erklärt der Richter in seinem Urteil, warum ein Portal wie opendownload.de, das unter einem versteckten Hinweis auf ein entgeltliches Abonnement kostenfreie Downloads anbietet, den Interessenten täuscht, um sich einen rechts*widrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen. Der Beklagte zu 2) hätte als Rechtsanwalt und Organ der Rechtspflege erkennen müssen, dass er für den Abofallenbetreiber eine offensichtliche Nichtforderung geltend macht.


Mehr davon.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hier hat der Richter den Fall so gewertet, dass eine "offensichtliche Nichtforderung" vertreten wird.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft München war dagegen in ihrem Persilschein an eine Münchner Abzockanwältin der Meinung, dass hier keine "offensichtliche Nichtforderung", sondern lediglich eine rechtlich zweifelhafte Forderung eingetrieben wird.

Nur ein Beispiel für die schizophrene Spreizung deutschen Rechts.


----------



## mifi (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo, vielen Dank für die vielen Threads, nicht zu bezahlen. Immer wenn Mail kommt, einmal auf euer Forum gucken und man fühlt sich wieder sicherer.
  Nun baer eine Frage: Meine Bekannte, die die Betroffene ist, ging zur Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg und bekam dort die Auskunft, dass die Gerichte sehr unterschiedlich entscheiden würden und sie ein Risiko eingeht, wenn sie nicht bezahlt. Warum rät die VZHH so? Sollten die nicht auch dieses Forum kennen?
  Auf einem eurer Threads heißt es:
  „Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, so wie wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit empfehlen“
Meine Bekannte kam ganz schön verunsichert wieder nachdem sie 18 Euro für so einen schrottigen Rat bezahlt hatte. Glücklicherweise ließ sie sich überzeugen und zahlte nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



mifi schrieb:


> Meine Bekannte, die die Betroffene ist, ging zur Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg und bekam dort die Auskunft, dass die Gerichte sehr unterschiedlich entscheiden würden und sie ein Risiko eingeht, wenn sie nicht bezahlt.


Kann  mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand dort einen solchen Unfug verbreitet. 
Hat sie das Problem auch richtig vorgetragen? 

Laß dir  den Namen der/des Mitarbeiter/n  geben und schick ihn mir per PN.
Das muß geklärt werden, da es sonst hier als unbewiesene Behauptung eingestuft wird.


----------



## Zander (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo also ich habe das gleiche problem, hab mal einem Anwalt geschrieben,der mir daraufhin dieses schrieb:





> _[Vollzitat eines fremden Textes aus anonymer Quelle entfernt. (bh)]_



So ich glaube hier brauch man keine Angst mehr haben,wegen irgendwelchen  Mahnungen,von einer Anwaltskanzlei.
Ich sammle mal einfach Spasshalber die Mahnungen, mal sehn ,irgendwann hört das auf.

Hoffe hiermit den anderen die auch abgezockt wurden geholfen zu haben.

MfG Zander


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



			
				unbekannter Anwalt schrieb:
			
		

> 2.* Meiner Erfahrung nach sicherer ist ein Anwaltsschreiben.* Es ist
> rechtssicher formuliert und wird nachvollziehbar zugestellt.
> .....
> Die komplette außergerichtliche Forderungsabwehr biete ich zum
> *Pauschalpreis von 39 € pro Fall an*.


Tolles Angebot.  Fast die Hälfte der Abzockforderung. Spamfilter und Mülltonne sind preiswerter.

Nur für Leute zu empfehlen, die unbedingt* "etwas tun"* wollen, damit sie nachts 
wieder schlafen können.  
Andere trinken ein Bier und gut ist


----------



## DoomKitty (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ja, auch ich reihe mich in die lange Schlange von Leuten ein, die sich von der Firma Content haben gewaltig verarschen lassen. Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass sich ein Fall wie meiner schon im Thread befindet, allerdings habe ich jetzt schon einiges durchgelesen und nichts vergleichbares gefunden.
Bei mir ist die Anmeldung ein Jahr her. Ich hatte damals über dieses tolle Kontaktformular versucht das alles zu widerrufen, bis ich dann darüber aufgeklärt wurde, dass ich ja zugestimmt habe kein Widerrufsrecht mehr zu besitzen. 
Warum auch immer war ich damals nicht schlau genug einfach mal zu googeln, ob ich überhaupt zahlen muss, dachte mir, dass das schon seine Richtigkeit haben wird :wall: und habe gezahlt. 
Ein Jahr später kam dann heute die zweite Rechnung. Wieder 96€ etc.
Da steht jetzt drin, dass das Amtgericht Düsseldorf 1998 angeblich ein Urteil erlassen hätte, nachdem das alles bindend ist, wenn man einmal gezahlt hat. Jetzt hatte aber jemand, wenn ich mich recht entsinne im alten Thread geschrieben, dass es nicht verbindlich wird nur weil man eine Zahlung geleistet hat. 
Trifft das immernoch zu oder bin ich jetzt doch zu irgendwas verpflichtet?
Oder kann ich mich trotz Zahlung auch einfach zurück lehnen, den Mahnschreiben, die dann irgendwann eintrudeln beim flattern zusehen und brauch mir keine großartigen Gedanken zu machen?
Wäre lieb, wenn mir da nochmal jemand was zu sagen könnte.


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



DoomKitty schrieb:


> Da steht jetzt drin, dass das Amtgericht Düsseldorf 1998 angeblich ein Urteil erlassen hätte, nachdem das alles bindend ist, wenn man einmal gezahlt hat.


Nebelkerze des Betreibers. Schlichter  Unsinn: 

( klicken und lesen) >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Olo.71 (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute!

Mir geht es genau wie DoomKitty. Habe letztes Jahr auch gezahlt:wall: an 
* Outlets.de!!!*

Ist vom Prinzip her das selbe wie Top-of-Software.Auf die ich im Febuar reingefallen bin(per Link auf einer anderen Seite). Und ich hab so das Gefühl, das das nicht der letzte Mal war, das ich mit den Abzockern zu tun habe.
Ich hätte bis heute an  Top-of-Software zahlen sollen, was natürlich nicht passieren wird. Habe die Mail meinem Spamfilter zu fressen gegeben und werde nun auf reichlich Post von Herrn Tank warten.(Ich hab nämlich einen Ofen:scherzkeks
Was Outlets angeht, habe ich nicht vor , die 2.Rechnung zu begleichen.
Denn Fehler habe ich nur einmal gemacht und *nie wieder!!!!!!!

*Bis Bald :-D!!


----------



## sascha (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

klicken *und *lesen:  Gericht: opendownload täuscht Verbraucher - Inkassoanwalt muss Schadensersatz an Opfer zahlen


----------



## anka (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

An alle Moderatoren dieses Forums!
Ein ganz großes Lob von mir...Ihr macht das wirklich super!
Nachdem ich mich durch sämtliche Threads gearbeitet bzw. gelesen habe, sehe ich nun der 2. Mahnung - auf die ich eigentlich stündlich warte, mit absoluter Gelassenheit entgegen.
Die Super-Metapher: der bellende Köter am Gartenzaun und das Leberwurstbrötchen!!! Bin selbst Hundebeitzer und mein "Köter" kriegt schließlich auch nur dann einen Keks, wenn er sich anständig benommen hat!
Jedenfalls werde ich keinen müden Cent an dies "Herrschaften" überweisen,
ich werde mir auch nicht die Mühe machen, einen Anwalt einzuschalten....
AUSSITZEN...das ist meine Devise!
Sollte etwas "Tragisches" passieren, melde ich mich wieder.
Ganz liebe Grüße und nochmals - DANKE SCHÖN!!!
anka


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



anka schrieb:


> AUSSITZEN...das ist meine Devise!


:dafuer:


anka schrieb:


> Sollte etwas "Tragisches" passieren,


nicht mehr als das > "Kalletaler Dreieck"


----------



## hans08/15 (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,habe gerade Post von der Tankstelle bekommen ,jetzt möcht er doch 138Euronen habe .
Ich bin gespannt wie lange er das Spiel treiben will und wann Ihm auffällt das ich NICHT zahle.:wall:
Noch mal `ne Frage ,gibt es schon einen Vorgefertigten Brief den ich seiner Bank mal schicken könnte ?
Mfg Hans


----------



## kleinerstinkbaer (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

in unserem rheingau echo ,das isso ne zeitung die wöchentlich erscheint und is ortsbezogen von allen orten die im rheingau un nähere umgebung liegen .
da steht ein riesengroßer bericht drin über diese abzockerei .

man soll nur nix bezahlen .

un im fernseh war diese woche auch ein bericht .
die säcke führen einem regelrecht aufs glatteis

ich bin froh dieses forum gefunden zu haben :-p die berichte hier haben mir die angst genommen und mir gesagt ........nix zahlen !!

danke !


----------



## Niclas (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



hans08/15 schrieb:


> Noch mal `ne Frage ,gibt es schon einen Vorgefertigten Brief den ich seiner Bank mal schicken könnte ?


Hier >> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## rolf48 (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Opendownload.de.
Das war vor 2 Jahren auch mal ein Thema für mich. Irgentwie bin ich auch in die Falle reingetappt. Ich war auf der Suche nach einen kostenlosen Grafikprogramm und fand genau daß was ich suchte auf der Seite des mir damals unbekannten Opendownload.de. Nach dem ersten Email von OD gab ich es bei Google ein und sah die unzähligen Beschwerden. Ich fand aber auch die drei Videos und wußte was zu tun ist. Überhaupt nicht antworten. Die Herren von OP gingen so weit, daß sie mir eine Klage androhten. Mir wurde zwischenzeitlich ganz schön mulmig zu mute. Aber dann war Schluß. Mein Postfach ist seit 1,5Jahre Opendownloadfrei.


----------



## eikeloh (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich scheine auch AUS VERSEHEN!!  auf diese TOP Firma reingefallen zu sein.
Ich bin da recht konsequent: Habe höflichst auf DEREN Fehler aufmerksam gemacht. Antwort: Standartmail. Schon dreimal übrigens, obwohl ich stest einige Fragen hatte, um deren Antwort ich nicht nur gebeten, sondern diese gefordert habe. Vergesst es! Ist schon jemandem aufgefallen, dass gleich beim ersten Brief seines neuen Geschäftspartners ein Hinweis auf deren Rechtsanwalt erscheint??? Das ist schon der erste tolle Hinweis auf deren Gehabe. Und wo ist die Bestätigungsmail, die seriöse Firmen zum GEGENSEITIGEN Schutz versenden???  Ich warte das ganz entspannt ab. Vielleicht lerne ich ja den Geschäftsführer vor Gericht kennen. Dazu wird es aber wohl kaum kommen. Und mit dem Rechtsanwalt würde ich auch gerne mal den Straftatbestand des Betruges in seinen Tatbestandsmerkmalen diskutieren. Auch das wird wohl nie stattfinden...  Bin gespannt und lese und berichte weiter!!


----------



## dvill (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das Organ der Rechtspflege beißt nicht, der will nur spielen: law blog Archiv  Keine Zierde des Berufsstands


----------



## CikolataKiz (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich bin auch in so eine dumme Abo Falle hineingetappt. Am Donnerstag (04.03.10) habe ich per Email die erste Mahnung erhalten. Wann wird jetzt der Brief von diesem Anwalt Olaf Tank kommen. Schickt er es gleich nach dem der Frist abgelaufen ist, oder wartet er noch?

LG


----------



## Antiscammer (13 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Kläfft der Köter, bevor er an den Zaun gepinkelt hat, oder erst danach?

Mann, ist doch völlig wurst. :sun:


----------



## dvill (13 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das umso mehr, da der Kläffer - um im Bilde zu bleiben - ein weltbekannter bunter Hund ist

law blog Archiv  Keine Zierde des Berufsstands

und in Wirklichkeit ein noch größerer Angsthase ist als seine Einschüchterungsopfer. Der beißt nicht, der will nur spielen.


----------



## schulli (13 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo ihr da draußen,
habe heute nach nur einer Mahnung einen Brief vom Rechtsanwalt
Olaf Tank über 138€ bekommen.
Soll ich diese Aufforderung weiter ignorieren. Habe schon ein bißchen bammel.


----------



## webwatcher (13 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Vorschlag: Lies die unmittelbar vorhergehenden  Postings vor deiner  Nase. 

Es sind* keine* Kochrezepte.

Da mal wieder nur blind drauflos gepostet wird ohne vorher  zu lesen: Lese- und  Denkpause


----------



## Heiko (13 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

So, ich hoffe Ihr habt die Posting-Pause sinnvoll genutzt und erst mal gelesen.

Für alle die Abkürzung: hier > Infos und Grundsatzartikel < findet Ihr alles, was Ihr wissen müsst.


----------



## pfiffon (13 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hey zeitwand und all die anderen vermeintlich geleimten, nein ihr seid nicht dumm genug, denn auch ich hab mich im november 2009 dort angemeldet und dann nach ablauf von 14 tagen ruecktrittsrecht die erste rechnung ueber 96 euro bekommen. das geilste ist der hinweis zur Umsatzsteueridentnummer: "Umsatzsteuerid: beantragt" :-p sowas unprofessionielles geht gaaaar nicht :roll:

in der ersten email schreiben sie was von:


> [noparse]"Sollten Sie den oben genannten Betrag nicht innerhalb der Frist überweisen, entstehen Ihnen zusätzliche Mahnkosten." oder "Sie haben sich auf der Seite DivX Player angemeldet und erhalten dafür ein Jahr Zugang zu den Inhalten. Bei Ihrer Anmeldung haben Sie das komplette Anmeldeformular mit Ihrem Namen, Anschrift, Geburtsdatum und E-Mailadresse ausgefüllt. Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB und Datenschutzerklärung akzeptiert und das Widerrufsrecht zur Kenntniss genommen. Da seit ihrer Anmeldung mehr als 14 Tage verstrichen sind, steht Ihnen kein Widerrufsrecht mehr zu. Wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse [email protected] geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Sie haben daher nachweislich den Zugang genutzt. Hier noch einmal Ihre Zugangsdaten:
> Username: [email protected], Passwort: xxxxxxx . Auf der Seite top-of-software.de können Sie sich mit den Zugangsdaten einloggen und die Inhalte nutzen. Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums xx.xx.xxxx falsche Angaben gemacht haben, liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor. Ihre IP-Adresse xx.xx.xxx.xxx haben wir bei der Anmeldung (genauer Zeitpunkt: xx.xx.2009, xxxx Uhr) gespeichert. Es ist dadurch möglich über den verwendeten Provider xxxxx den Verursacher der Anmeldung zu ermitteln." [/noparse]



10 tage spaeter kam dann die zweite email mit der mahnung und 3 eur mahnkosten und folgenden text:


> [noparse]"Sollte weiterhin keine Zahlung erfolgen, sehen wir uns gezwungen unseren Rechtsanwalt mit der Einziehung der Forderung zu beauftragen, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten entstehen würden. Vermeiden Sie dies durch eine rechtzeitige Zahlung! Sollte weiterhin keine Zahlung erfolgen, sehen wir uns gezwungen unseren Rechtsanwalt mit der Einziehung der Forderung zu beauftragen, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten entstehen würden.
> Vermeiden Sie dies durch eine rechtzeitige Zahlung!
> Zu Ihrer Information teilen wir Ihnen Folgendes mit: Seit dem 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Kraft getreten. Der Internetprovider xxx speichert die IP-Adresse xx.xx.xxx.xxx welche bei der Anmeldung auf der Seite top-of-software.de übermittelt wurde. Unter Hinzuziehung des genauen Anmeldezeitpunkts (siehe Rechnung) ist es den Ermittlungsbehörden möglich die Adresse des Anschlussinhabers festzustellen. Sollte weiterhin kein Zahlungseingang erfolgen, behalten wir uns gerichtliche Schritte vor."[/noparse]



Abschliessend bleibt nur zu sagen: freut euch ueber die emails, lehnt euch zurueck und entspannt euch.
So lang euch keiner einen Mahnbescheid zustellt kann nichts passieren. Und das sich diese [ edit] an ein Gericht wenden um gegen euch einen Mahnbescheid auszustellen bezweifle ich mal ganz ganz stark


----------



## jukel (13 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Würde mich interessieren, ob Du immer noch Mahnungen bekommst.
LG Jukel


----------



## Korny88 (13 März 2010)

*top-of-software.de---Problem, Angst!*

[noparse]Hallo, ich wollte mir den browser "opera" herunterladen. bin dann durch google auf diese seite gekommen Opera Download. als ich dann auf download starten geklickt habe ich allerdings nur ein formular heruntergeladen. Auf dem formular war auch zu sehen das mir durch das klicken auf den anmelde button kosten enstehen. Allerdings habe ich alles unter komplett falschen daten angegeben...nichts davon stimmt nicht mal die e-mail adresse.da ich angenommen hatte das der opera browser nichts kostet. Kann ich nun wegen betruges angezeigt werden? Brauche dringend rat! danke[/noparse]


----------



## peter999 (13 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Korny, du hast zwar ein neues Thema eröffnet, bist dann aber hier als sage und schreibe 740stem Beitrag gelandet.
Was sagt dir das?


----------



## jupp11 (13 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Korny88 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mir den browser "opera" herunterladen. bin dann durch google auf diese seite gekommen


Bist du nicht sondern durch Googeladsensewerbung.

Du scheinst den Unterschied zwischen echten  Treffern und  Werbung nicht zu kennen.

klicken und  lesen >> http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...ocken-abo-gangster-opfer-in-die-falle-090301/


----------



## katzenjens (13 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Google, der Hehler der Abzockbranche! Video - sevenload


----------



## pfiffon (14 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hey jukel, nein habe ich nicht. ein bissl hirn wird ihnen wohl nun doch gegoennt sein, um es ab einem gewissen punkt nun nicht zu uebertreiben...

ich kann nur hoffen das die betroffenen keine kohle ueberweisen. habe heute erst auf ard extra einen bericht gesehen in dem es hierum ging. selbst wenn jeder zehnte ueberweist, nehmen diese verbrecher jaehrlich noch 1,5 mio € ein...



jukel schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren, ob Du immer noch Mahnungen bekommst.
> LG Jukel


----------



## Alster_Bär (14 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hi,

ich habe ja nun schon zwei Mahnungen bekommen (zuletzt am 11.2.10) und würde gerne wissen, ob die noch weiter mahnen bzw. wie der Abstand zwischen Mahnung zwei und drei ist? Und, denen ist doch jetzt das Druckmittel "wir können Sie anhand Ihrer IP ausfindig machen" flöten geganen. War's das nun oder muss ich noch mit weiteren Mahnungen rechnen (nicht dass mich das schockt, würde es nur gerne wissen)

Danke und viele Grüße :-p


----------



## webwatcher (14 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> Und, denen ist doch jetzt das Druckmittel "wir können Sie anhand Ihrer IP ausfindig machen" flöten geganen.


Da  ist  nichts flöten gegangen,  weil es nie  existiert hat.
klicken und  lesen >> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Alster_Bär schrieb:


> . War's das nun oder muss ich noch mit weiteren Mahnungen rechnen


Es gibt dafür keine festen Regeln. Spamfilter und/oder grüne/blaue  Wertstofftonne 
reichen für Mahndrohmüll  völlig aus. 
( Möcht mal wissen, wie oft ich das schon geschrieben hab  )


----------



## dvill (14 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das sagt die Staatsanwaltschaft München: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html#post308531


> Maßgeblich ist schließlich, dass es die eigene souveräne Entscheidung des jeweiligen Mandanten der Beschuldigten ist, ob eine gerichtliche Geltendmachung erfolgen soll.
> 
> Dass dieser in den meisten Fällen davon Abstand nehmen wird, erscheint allein schon deshalb gut verständlich, weil er zivilprozessual die Beweislast dafür trägt, dass - ungeachtet der mit der Seitengestaltung verbundenen zivilrechtlichen Problematik - ein Vertragsschluss gerade mit der beklagten Person vorliegt, also die beklagte Person die Anmeldung durchgeführt hat. Ein solcher Nachweis der Passivlegitimation wird dem Online-Dienstanbieter kaum je gelingen, da insoweit die IP-Adresse nicht ausreicht, denn es kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass ein Dritter sich unter falscher Identität angemeldet hat. Zudem erbringt die IP-Adresse keinen Anscheinsbeweis dafür, der Inhaber des Internetanschlusses habe die Anmeldung durchgeführt. Eine Nachweisbarkeit wird allenfalls dann gegeben sein, wenn die betreffende Person den Anmeldevorgang einräumt.


Soll heißen: Der Mahndroherpresser muss vor Gericht einen Nachweis erbringen, den er nicht leisten kann, wenn die Mahndroherpressten nicht selbst helfen.

Deshalb ist Zurückschreiben immer schädlich. Auch ein Widerrufsschreiben kann als Zugeständnis des Anmeldevorgangs gewertet werden.


----------



## Alster_Bär (14 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es gibt dafür keine festen Regeln. Spamfilter und/oder grüne/blaue  Wertstofftonne
> reichen für Mahndrohmüll  völlig aus.
> ( Möcht mal wissen, wie oft ich das schon geschrieben hab  )



Ich möchte ja wissen, wie oft die schreiben, deswegen habe ich die natürlich nicht mit nem Spamfilter versehen. Aber, es tut sich ja wie gesagt zur Zeit nichts - wie auch, ich war ja gar nicht mit meinem richtigen Namen gemeldet und einen "Spooky..." gibt es glaub ich nirgends :-D


----------



## dvill (14 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Google, der Hehler der Abzockbranche! Video - sevenload


Ein sehr wichtiger Punkt zum Verständnis von Einschüchterungsfallen.

Dazu mein Beitrag vor fast einem Jahr:


dvill schrieb:


> Mithelfer der Download-Banden sind die Suchmaschinen. Konkurrenz durch Mitläufer, Nachahmer usw. belebt dort das Geschäft, weil die Klickpreise schön dynamisch nach der Nachfrage nachgeführt werden.
> 
> https://www.google.com/intl/de_de/adwords/select/pricing.html
> 
> ...


Auffällig ist immerhin, dass das Schlüsselwort "Firefox" frei ist von Schmeißfliegenwerbung, während "Open Office" immer durch "überprüfte Anzeigen" von immer den gleichen Banden verpestet ist.


----------



## pfiffon (14 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Alster_Bär schrieb:


> War's das nun oder muss ich noch mit weiteren Mahnungen rechnen (nicht dass mich das schockt, würde es nur gerne wissen)
> 
> Danke und viele Grüße :-p


entspann dich und freu dich auf den mahnbescheid :vlol:


----------



## dvill (14 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Google, der Hehler der Abzockbranche! Video - sevenload


Google ist jedenfalls der lachende Dritte, was die Einnahmen angeht. Bei Adwords-Werbung zum Suchtext "Google Earth" kassieren die fast 3 Euro pro Klick.

Werbedrücker und Zahlungserpresser können vielleicht 10% der "Kunden" zur Zahlung von ca. 100 Euro pressen, teilen sich also rund 10 Euro pro Erpressungsopfer.

Wenn also vier Personen Adwords-Werbung klicken, bevor einer reinfällt, hat Google das größere Stück an Land gezogen.

Einige Suchtexte bringen natürlich weniger ein. Und man hat natürlich keine Ahnung ...

Suchanfrage zu Google Earth bietet fast nur Abzockerseiten - AdWords-Hilfe


----------



## beamer (14 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum. Beim Versuch Google Earth downzuloaden bin ich in die Falle getappt. Interessanterweise ist vorher meine Suchleiste verändert worden. Anstadt "Google" stand da "Powered by Google". Das ist mir zwar aufgefallen, habe ich aber nicht weiter beachtet. Ist das auch Anderen passiert?

Ich habe inzwischen die erste Tankrechnung erhalten und freue mich schon auf die Nächste!

Viele Grüsse


Beamer


----------



## Tschigl (14 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo 
habe auch wieder eine Tank Rechnung von über 138.00 EUR.erhalten.
Wunderschöne Grüsse an Alle.Habt Ihr Formel 1 geschaut?.


----------



## anka (15 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hi liebe "Leidensgenossen"!
Ich verfolge dieses Forum jetzt seit einigen Tagen und bin genauso wie ihr alle, auf die Schnauze gefallen! Zuerst kriegt man einen riesen Schreck und dann bleibt dieses unangenehme flaue Gefühl im Magen! Ich kenne das auch!
Aber....wenn ihr euch mal die Mühe macht und auch nur die letzten Seiten dieses Forums durchlest...und zwar mit "Sinn und Verstand", dann wird euch schnell klar werden, dass euch nichts passieren kann!!!!!
Ist doch völlig egal, wie oft wir von der "Tank-Stelle" gemahnt werden oder wie lange der Zeitraum zwischen diesen lächerlichen Briefen nun ist!!!
Wir sollen von den Abzockern "weichgekocht" werden, bis wir entnervt aufgeben und bezahlen! Und? Wollen wir das? NEIN!
Wie oft haben unsere "Moderatoren" den Satz geschrieben: Wer nicht reagiert - kann sein Geld behalten!!!
Lest auch mal zwischen den Zeilen! Wenn ihr dann kapiert habt, was die Jungs uns damit sagen wollen, dann könnt ihr euch auch ganz cool zurück lehnen!
Okay? Gut!
Euch allen noch einen schönen und "abzockfreien" Tag.
Liebe Grüße
Eure Anka


----------



## bernhard (15 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Die Fallenstellerbanden leben von Lug und Trug. Da passt dann auch Fängerwerbung mit "Google Earth 5.1", während es bei Google diese Version noch nicht gibt. Es sollen auch Leute abgezogen werden, die Updaten wollen.


----------



## webwatcher (15 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



anka schrieb:


> Wir sollen von den Abzockern "weichgekocht" werden, bis wir entnervt aufgeben und bezahlen!



Und leider funktioniert das auch bei ca 10-30% der Betroffenen. Das reicht den Abzockern für
 Raubzüge in Millionenhöhe.

Katja Günther ( die mit dem Persilschein) hat ca eine *Million *Mahnmülldrohungen verschickt.
Kann sich jeder leicht ausrechnen, was dabei selbst bei 10% Zahlern noch unter dem Strich bleibt. 
Jeder der zahlt, ist also mitverantwortlich dafür, dass die Aboabzocke eine  unendliche Geschichte bleibt. 

Google  spielt dabei  mit der gewinnbringenden Adsensewerbung *die* Schlüsselrolle in dem Geschäft mit dem  
Anlocken  und Fallenstellen von unerfahrenen  Verbrauchern.


----------



## jukel (15 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo, ich gehöre wohl zu den Glücklichen, die nur 
3 Mahnungen bekommen haben und dann nichts mehr.
Suppil!!! Und was hatte ich für eine Angst:wall:
Lehnt Euch zurück!
Liebe Grüße an die "Macher" von  diesem Forum.
Jukel


----------



## Recht (15 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Was glaubt ihr wann das sogenannte Button-Gesetz frühestens in Kraft tritt?Und wird es irgendetwas ändern können?


----------



## Olo.71 (15 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute!!

Danke für die Info`s über Google. Wie verhält sich das mit anderen Suchmaschinen?? Werden dort auch die Abzocker gegen einen Obulus unterstützt?? 

Bis dann :-p


----------



## webwatcher (15 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Olo.71 schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das mit anderen Suchmaschinen??


Zumindest der Möchtegernkonkurrent Bing  hat es getan. 

klicken und  lesen >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-suchmaschine-bing-unterstuetzt-abzocker.html

http://www.manager-magazin.de/it/artikel/0,2828,683318,00.html


> Zwar steigt die Markenbekanntheit von Bing, nicht aber der numerische Erfolg: In den Statistiken von Net Applications kroch die Suchmaschine von einem Weltmarktanteil von 2,96 Prozent im Juni 2009 auf 3,39 Prozent im Februar 2010. Googles Weltmarktanteil stieg im gleichen Zeitraum von 78,6 Prozent auf 85,74 Prozent.


----------



## maya (16 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Kann man nicht auch die Bank von Olaf Tank (Deutsche Kreditbank PLZ 12030000) benachrichtigen.
Bei der Skatbank in Altenburg hat das ja geklappt. Antassia wurde lt Hompage die Bankverbindung gekappt.


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



maya schrieb:


> Kann man nicht auch die Bank von Olaf Tank (Deutsche Kreditbank PLZ 12030000) benachrichtigen.


Kann  *man*, nämlich jeder Betroffene und  auch  du selber:

klicken und lesen >> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Neue OZ online: Endlich: Klatsche für Osnabrücker Internet-Abzocker


> Das Amtsgericht Marburg hat dem Osnabrücker Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank in die Suppe gespuckt. *Tank macht sich der Beihilfe zu einem versuchten Betrug schuldig, wenn er Opfern von Abzocker-Seiten im Internet das Geld abknöpft.*Vor dem Amtsgericht Marburg hatte ein Mann gegen den Betreiber von opendownload.de und dessen Geldeintreiber Olaf Tank aus Osnabrück geklagt. Er wollte von ihnen seine Anwaltskosten von 46,41 Euro zurück und bekam Recht.
> 
> Das Gericht bewertete die Abo-Seiten wie opendownload.de als Täuschung und versuchten Betrug. Wer die Seite nutzt, geht ein zweijähriges Abonnement für 192 Euro ein. Geboten werden Programme, die gemeinhin kostenlos heruntergeladen werden können.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



maya schrieb:


> Kann man nicht auch die Bank von Olaf Tank (Deutsche Kreditbank PLZ 12030000) benachrichtigen.
> Bei der Skatbank in Altenburg hat das ja geklappt. Antassia wurde lt Hompage die Bankverbindung gekappt.


Ich kenne mindestens neun Betroffene, die sich diesbezüglich bereits an die DKB wandten - bislang ohne Erfolg.

Die DKB ist ein Tochterunternehmen der Bayerischen Landesbank - die benötigen z.Zt. jeden Cent!


----------



## dvill (16 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Lug und Trug im Überfluss: SEWOMA vom falschen O. Tank abgemahnt | SEWOMA® BERLIN BLAWG


> Das Aufforderungsschreiben an den Kollegen beantwortete O. Tank mit dem Einwand, dass eine Angelegenheit mit dem Aktenzeichen TES 21436587/54 in deren Haus nicht existiere und es sich um ein gefälschtes Schreiben handeln müsse.


----------



## maya (16 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das Konto von Olaf Tank bei der DKB ist lt Email der DKB von heute zum 30.04.10 gekündigt. Bis dorthin muß die Bank es lt Gerichtsbeschluß offen halten
Die Email klang sehr sauer auf Olaf Tank
Maya


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Kein Wunder bei den Salto Mortali, die  die deutsche Justiz vollführt.
Auf der eine Seite verurteilt  sie ihn wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug auf Schadensersatz,
  auf der andern Seite zwingt sie eine  Bank, das Beutekonto weiterzuführen. 

Das verstehe, wer will, vermutlich mal wieder nur Juristen...


----------



## dvill (16 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Neue OZ online: Endlich: Klatsche für Osnabrücker Internet-Abzocker


Das Organ der Rechtspflege, das nicht die Zierde des Berufsstands sein will, müsste die zentrale Aussage eigentlich kennen:

law blog Archiv  Keine Zierde des Berufsstands


> Und ein Rechtsanwalt, der seine Mandanten beim Betrug unterstütze, mache sich der Beihilfe schuldig.


----------



## beamer (16 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Also sollte jetzt jemand der bezahlt hat, und damit tatsächlich betrogen wurde, eine Klage gegen Top of Software wegen Betruges und gegen Herrn Tank wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug führen! 

Im vorliegenden Fall war es ja wohl nur versuchter Betrug!


Viele Grüsse


Beamer


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Du wirfst  hier Zivilrecht und  Strafrecht durcheinander:  Die "Beihilfe zum Betrug"  ist sozusagen eine Art  Begleitkommentar des Zivilgerichtes  aber keine strafrechtliche "Würdigung". Anklage erheben  kann nur eine  Staatsanwaltschaft und  die verweigern sich kategorisch   auch bei tausender Strafanzeigen bzw stellen Persilscheine aus.  

Die Kollegin Günther ist vor kurzem  "freigesprochen" worden. >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html
Gegen  die ist Olaf Tank ein Amateur 

Fang  jetzt bitte keine  Diskussion dazu an, wir  sind schon alle sauer genug.


----------



## Gü.He. (17 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

auch ich habe heute ein Schreiben von dem Anwalt Olaf Tank,Osnabrück erhalten,ich soll €138.- bis 26.03.2010 bezahlen,habe Einspruch eingelegt und ein Schreiben wegen unberechtigter Forderung aufgesetzt und abgeschickt,mal sehen ,was da noch alles kommt,meine Frau ist schon sauer.
Günter Helmhold

*gut,daß es die Seite"Computerbetrug"gibt.:wall:


Frage:sollte man sich an die Staatsanwaltschaft Mainz wenden?


----------



## webwatcher (17 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Gü.He. schrieb:


> ,habe Einspruch eingelegt und ein Schreiben wegen unberechtigter Forderung aufgesetzt und abgeschickt


Wozu?  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Wenn der Köter von nebenan kläfft, bekommt er trotzdem kein Leberwurstbrötchen.



Gü.He. schrieb:


> mal sehen ,was da noch alles kommt,


>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121



Gü.He. schrieb:


> Frage:sollte man sich an die Staatsanwaltschaft Mainz wenden?



Außgerechnet Bananen,  die stellen  alles ein. Lochen und Abheften ist deren  Devise


----------



## Chris24 (17 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich hab ein riesen Problem !!!
Es geht um Opendownload ich hatte mich Dezember 2008 bei diese Seite angemeldet und bin 16 da ich dafon ausging das diese Seite kostenlos ist. 
Wie komm ich da wieder heraus ?? 
Bitte um schnellst mögliche Hilfe.


----------



## Niclas (17 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Chris24 schrieb:


> Wie komm ich da wieder heraus ??


Lesen. Wenigstens einige der fast 800  Vorgängerpostings. 
Es geht nicht um Kochrezepte. 

Es ist schon hundertmale durchgekaut. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt

Lies wenigstens das hier >> 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> 
> ....
> 
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## maya (17 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

die vorhergehenden 77 Seiten lesen und alles was kommt ignorieren.
die eingehenden Briefe zum anzünden von Grillfeuern verwenden


----------



## Chris24 (17 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Danke euch !! 
Konnte noch nicht alles Lessen hab einfach nur riesen Angst .Meine Eltern wissen zwar von allem aber trozdem.


----------



## DevilsBest (17 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo!

hab heute den ersten brief von olaf tank bekommen. mir ist jetzt nur aufgefallen, das der herr für eine mannheimer firma namens Content Service Limited schreibt.

nun meine frage, ist das auch so eine firma wie antassia sowie in dem schreiben an die rechtsanwalts kanzlei??

sorry für die dumme frage, mich würde es einfach nur mal interessieren. ignorieren tu ich die briefe.

wünsch noch einen schönen abend


----------



## anka (18 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo - an alle, die auch reingefallen sind!
Habe auch gerade vom reizenden Herrn Tank die erste schriftliche Mahnung bekommen. Stellt euch vor...jetzt habe ich sogar ein "Aktenzeichen"! Toll, nicht!? MICH, scheint er wohl bsonders zu mögen, denn nach nur einer "Mahn-Mail", hat er mich gleich "persönlich" angeschrieben.
Wie üblich....will er 138.00 € von mir haben, auf die er natürlich lange warten kann.
Um  mir die Arbeit zu erleichtern, hat er mir auch gleich einen vorgedruckten Überweisungsschein beigelegt.
Ist doch sehr rücksichtsvoll von ihm....oder?
Die SKAT-BANK, an die ich ürsprünglich überweisen sollte, scheint wohl nicht mehr aktuell zu sein -  jetzt ist wohl auch die 
                      -  DEUTSCHE KREDITBANK - 
auf ihn reingefallen!
Ich werde also den gleichen Brief, den ich der SKAT-BANK geschrieben habe, auch an die DEUTSCHE KREDITBANK schreiben!
Herr Tank kriegt von mir jedenfalls keinen Cent, denn, wie sagt "ww" so schön: kläffende Hunde kriegen schon mal gar kein Leberwurstbrötchen....
und die Brieffreundschaft, die Herr Tank mir aufzwingen möchte, die wird wohl einseitig bleiben. Pech gehabt....Herr "Advokat"!

Bleibt alle schön ruhig, geniesst das schöne Wetter und 
N I C H T  zahlen!!!!!!

Liebe Grüße 
Anka


----------



## althaus (18 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Frage an Webwatcher zum Thema:
Neue OZ online: Endlich: Klatsche für Osnabrücker Internet-Abzocker
Leider habe ich besagtes Urteil in der Neuen Juristischen Wochenschrift nicht gefunden.
Gibt es genauere Angaben, in welcher Ausgabe es gestanden hat?
Danke schon mal vorab.
althaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

"Urteil der Woche"
http://rsw.beck.de/rsw/shop/default.asp?sessionid=97A41083C527430988CE441B13991430&toc=NJW.60
aktuell: Kalenderwoche 12/10

Das besagte Urteil war "Urteil der Woche in KW 10/2010"
http://rsw.beck.de/rsw/upload/NJW/KW_10-2010.pdf

Laut NJW handelt es sich dabei ... 





> ...um Judikate, die – noch vor dem Erscheinen im Heft – *besonders hervorgehoben werden sollen, weil sie*
> 
> * die anwaltliche Praxis verändern,
> * Beratungsbedarf erzeugen,
> ...


Du kannst ja nachfragen:
redaktion(at)njw.de


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



DevilsBest schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> hab heute den ersten brief von olaf tank bekommen. mir ist jetzt nur aufgefallen, das der herr für eine mannheimer firma namens Content Service Limited schreibt.
> 
> nun meine frage, ist das auch so eine firma wie antassia sowie in dem schreiben an die rechtsanwalts kanzlei??


Beide Firmen haben denselben GF namens A.V.!
Beide Firmen werden einem Büttelborner Abzockimperium zugerechnet!

Noch Fragen? Wenn ja, googeln hilft!


----------



## Jayjay (18 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Halloooo Leute  :wall:

also ich kam heute nach hause und checkte meine emails... als ich dann Kundensupport... Ihre Rechnung... blabla las klickte ich drauf und sah aufeinmal diese "Typische" e-mail (die warscheinlich viele von euch auch bekommen haben...) (NUN BIN ICH AUCH EINE VON "EUCH" *hihi*):-D



> [noparse]Sehr geehrte Frau ....,
> 
> wir freuen uns, dass Sie unseren Dienst auf top-of-software.de nutzen und
> bitten Sie daher folgenden Betrag an uns zu überweisen:
> ...


....
und so weiter und so fort...


Achja kann es sein das die sicher wieder ein neues Konto zugelegt haben??? Jetzt ist es die Taunus-Sparkasse!?!?!? in Mainz...
Ich werde dann der Sparkasse eine email schicken damit die bescheid wissen was da für ein Humbug veranstaltet wird (ist doch richtig das ich dene schreib oder? weil was ich in den letzten ca.3 Stunden hier gelesen habe haben sich ja auch welche an die Banken gewand (zwar war es die Comerzbank) aber trotzdem diesmal die SParkasse dann soll die es auch wissen oder???)


ICH HATTE SOWAS VON SCHISS... und dachte oh ne jetzt bin ich dran und darf ZAHLEN???
ABER DANK dieses Forums bin ich nun tausend mal schlauer danke danke danke!

Also ich habe vorhin mein Mülleimer entleert und die Asche vom Ofen auch entsorgt *gggg* :sun:
Nun warte ich auf die Liebes Briefe von Herrn OOOOOOooohoooolaaf TANKstelle xD und werde sie meinem Mülleimer vorstellen, als gute Nacht Geschichte vorlesen und sie es ihm als Leckerlie geben *ggg*. Der Ofen freut sich auch schon... geschürt ist er auch :scherzkeks: heheheheh.

Bin mal gespannt was auf mich jetzt zu kommt xD

Liebe Grüße euch allen.
Kopf hoch
Eure Jay


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Jayjay schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was auf mich jetzt zu kommt xD




sowas in der Art  >> Kalletaler Dreieck


----------



## maya (18 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bei der Skatbank in Altenburg sind Antassia rausgeflogen (deshalb neue Bank)
Der Abzockanwalt verliert zum 30.04.2010 seine Bankverbindung bei der DKB.
Schreibe bitte ganz schnell eine Email (Vorlagen im Netz) an die Sparkasse.
Das ist meiner ansicht nach die schnellste Möglichkeit das Theater zu beenden


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



maya schrieb:


> Schreibe bitte ganz schnell eine Email (Vorlagen im Netz) an die Sparkasse.



klicken >> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## Gü.He. (18 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

:wall::wall:





anka schrieb:


> Hallo - an alle, die auch reingefallen sind!


----------



## dvill (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Strafanzeige und Kostenerstattung gegenüber "Abofalle" - content services limited und Antassia GmbH | Rechtsanwalt Sönke Nippel


> Meinen Kostenerstattungsanspruch lehnte Rechtsanwalt Tank unter Hinweis auf ein Urteil des BGH vom 12. Dezember 2006 ab (VI ZR 224/05).
> 
> M. E. ist aber mein Kostenerstattungsanspruch – im Gegensatz zu seinem Kostenerstattungsanspruch – begründet. Das zitierte Urteil ist nicht einschlägig.


Urteile des Landgerichts Mannheim vom 14.01.2010 und des Amtsgerichts Marburg vom 08.02.2010 ? das Ende der Abofallen "Antassia" und "Content Services"? | Rechtsanwalt Sönke Nippel


> Nach alldem werde ich nunmehr auch einmal – nach meiner Strafanzeige – einen Mahnbescheid gegen die Antassia GmbH und RA Tank beantragen. Hoffentlich hat er dann noch genug Geld …
> 
> Spaß beiseite – von dem weiteren Geschehen werde ich berichten, nachdem ich heute – am 18. März 2010 – einen Mahnbescheid gegen die Antassia GmbH und RA Tank als Gesamtschuldner beantragt habe. Als Kosten habe ich meine Geschäftsgebühr, die Auslagenpauschale und die Umsatzsteuer, insgesamt also 46,41 € geltend gemacht. Diese Summe müsste RA Tank bekannt sein …


----------



## dvill (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Warnung: top-of-software ist KOSTENPFLICHTIG - buffed.de Community Foren


> Da seit Ihrer Anmeldung mehr als 14 Tage verstrichen sind, steht Ihnen kein Widerrufsrecht mehr zu.
> 
> Bitte begleichen Sie daher die 96€ innerhalb der Frist. Sollten Sie der Zahlung dennoch nicht nachkommen, müssen Sie mit einer Mahnung bzw. einem Schreiben unseres Rechtsanwaltes rechnen, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten entstehen.


Das ist klar rechtswidrig.

heise online - Neue Widerrufsbelehrung: Online-Anbieter müssen handeln


> Bislang genügte es für den Verlust des Widerrufsrechts, wenn mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung auf Wunsch des Kunden "begonnen" wurde. Nach der Neufassung erlischt es erst dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf Wunsch des Kunden "vollständig erfüllt" worden ist. Ziel der neuen Formulierung ist ganz klar der Schutz der Verbraucher, denn den "Beginn" der Ausführung nimmt er nicht unbedingt wahr, die vollständige Erfüllung durch beide Vertragspartner aber schon. Wichtig ist ebenfalls, dass der Vertrag auch durch den Kunden vollständig erfüllt worden sein muss. Das ist erst dann der Fall, wenn der Kunde seiner Zahlungsverpflichtung beispielsweise vollständig nachgekommen ist.


Und das Organ der Rechtspflege mit dem Stundenverdienst einer Edelhure macht bei diesem rechtswidrigen Treiben den Mahndrohkasper.


----------



## darkfire1995 (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich finde das witzig.
Ich habe zu Anfang eine Nachricht bekommen und dann noch eine, wo drinn stand, dass sie ihre Bankverbindung geändert haben. Und danach, kam nichts mehr.

Also, die blöffen alle nur...xD


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Und wieder mal hat ein TV-Team vom SWR die Briefkästen der Antassia GmbH in Mainz und der Content Services Ltd. in Mannheim-Neckarau besucht! Natürlich waren die "Büros" unbesetzt.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man nicht einmal an den richtigen Stellen sucht! :-?


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man nicht einmal an den richtigen Stellen sucht! :-?


Weil sie im Grunde keine Ahnung haben, was wirklich gespielt wird.


----------



## althaus (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Danke an Aka-Aka für die präzise Literaturangabe.
Habe den Artikel gefunden.
Ist ja immerhin beachtenswert, dass es noch Richter gibt, die sich eines
klaren Menschenverstandes bedienen.


----------



## Medion93 (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Also ich hab auch jetzt die erste mahnung mit 99 euro bekommen und hab aber dann gleich an den support geschrieben was das soll usw...

War das jetzt falsch, dass ich dem support geschrieben habe etc?

Hab die nachrichten von den top of software leuten gleich gelöscht... 


pls answer die machen mich ganz unruhig (bin noch nicht 18 )


----------



## bernhard (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Die beißen nicht, die wollen nur spielen ...


----------



## Medion93 (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hat das was mit dem alter zu tun? bin erst 16... 

???

wegen rechtzanwald und so weiter...


muss ich irgendwas wiedersprechen? wi geht das ? das steht ja da unten:



> Ein Mahnbescheid sagt gar nichts aus! Selbst wenn du einen Mahnbescheid  bekommst, ist das kein Grund zu Sorge oder Angst. Denn der  Rechtspfleger, der beim Amtsgericht den Mahnbescheid erlassen hat, hat  überhaupt nicht geprüft, ob die Forderung tatsächlich berechtigt ist.  Das würde erst in einem Zivilprozess geprüft werden. Wichtig ist nur,  dass du dem Mahnbescheid binnen 14 Tagen schriftlich widersprichst - am  Besten als Einschreiben mit Rückschein.



pls answere


----------



## katzenjens (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Da Du noch nicht volljährig bist, läßt Du schlicht die Finger von dem ganzen Kram, schaust Dir das hier an: http://www.katzenjens.tv/2010/03/minderjahrig-in-onlinefalle-reingeraten.html

und zeigst dann Deinen Eltern diese Seite: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Jens


----------



## Medion93 (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Okay habs ihnen gesagt nur was sollen sie daraus jetz schließen`?

Sollen sie jetz irgendwas wiedersprechen? (sie sind nicht sehr schlau was so sachen an geht^^) 

Wenn ja wie?



Danke 

mfg


----------



## katzenjens (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Schlau genug um einen Link zu folgen und zu lesen sollten sie allemal sein. Auch wenn Du ihn liest, sollten sich ALLE weiteren Fragen erübrigt haben. Notfalls auch mal ein paar Seiten zurückblättern hier. Die Antworten sind nie weit entfernt.

Aus rechtlichen Gründen DÜRFEN wir keine direkten Antworten geben! Wenn weder Du noch Deine Eltern verstehen, was hier geschrieben steht, bleibt nur der Gang zu einer Verbraucherzentrale übrig, aber das kostet Geld.

Nachdenken und verstehen bleibt kostenfrei. Somit lohnt es sich immer, seinen eigenen Kopf zu benutzen, sollte Dir als Schüler klar sein, gelle? 

Jens


----------



## MCkjellKJELL (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Mario345 schrieb:


> ich bin ebenfalls ein Opfer der Seite Top of Software. Habe heute per Email eine Rechnung i.H.v. 96,00 Euro bekommen. Leider haben die auch noch meine komplette Adresse.



Ich habe mich dort auch angemeldet, zum Glück nicht mit meinen echten Daten.
Allerdings habe ich auch die Mail bekommen, dass ich 96 € und in der Mail steht außerdem, dass meine IP Adresse registriert wurde.
Habe mich erstmal neu mit dem Internet verbunden, um sie zu ändern.
Kann trotzdem noch irgendetwas passieren?
MFG Kjell


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



MCkjellKJELL schrieb:


> Kann trotzdem noch irgendetwas passieren?



einen Schnupfen kriegen 

Tipp:  brain 1.0 einschalten ( falls vorhanden)


----------



## MoneFö (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich bin auch auf top-of-software reingefallen.
Erst die Rechnung und planmässig nach 9 Tagen die Mahnung.
Mal sehen ob Olaf Tank mir bald schreibt, das Vergnügen hatten wir mal vor 4 Jahren. Da war es angeblich so, dass ich was zahlen mußte, da war ich aber definitiv nicht drauf. Nun aber bin ich echt reingefallen. Hab mir was runtergeladen was normal Freeware ist. Aber nicht zahlen, oder? Reagiert ihr drauf mit Schreiben (Verbraucherzentrale) oder gar nicht?


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Aber nicht zahlen, oder?


Wer nicht zahlt , kann sein Geld behalten, wer zahlt unterstützt "notleidende" Nutzlosseitenbetreiber
 und  ist mitverantwortlich dafür, dass die Abzocke nicht aufhört. 


MoneFö schrieb:


> Reagiert ihr drauf mit Schreiben (Verbraucherzentrale) oder gar nicht?



klicken und lesen >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
und brain1.0 einschalten 

PS. Von jemanden, der schon seit über  drei Jahren hier angemeldet ist, hätte ich etwas mehr 
als ein  "me-too" Posting erwartet.
Was glaubst du eigentlich, was in den 800  Vorgängerpostings steht?  Kochrezepte?

Es macht keinen  Sinn, kaum geöffnet, geht es wieder los..

EOT für heute


----------



## TOM61 (20 März 2010)

*tmp*

Nun auch ich bin auf dies top-of-software eingefallen.
Das alles nur weil ich Google Earth runtergeladen habe...Was dann folgt wißt ihr ja meißt alle selbst.
Habe mich entschlossen per Einschreiben/Rückschein einen Musterbrief wie man ihn im Netz überall erhalten kann an diese Antassia GmbH zu schicken. Zusätzlich werde ich die Kontoführende Bank anschreiben und meinen Verdacht der Internetabzocke ( Abofalle ) dieser "Firma" kundtum.

Und natürlich nicht zahlen. Bin ja schon gespannt welche Ausmaße die folgende Brieffreundschft annehmen wird.

Meine zusätzliche Frage:
Ist es ratsam zusätzlich zur Polizei zu gehen und Anzeige zur erstatten ?


----------



## bernhard (20 März 2010)

*AW: tmp*



TOM61 schrieb:


> ... wie man ihn im Netz überall ...


Im Netz überall lauern Gefahren und man findet vermutlich eher Unsinn. Warum nicht hier lesen, verstehen und gut is? In jedem Fall hier nicht den Unsinn vom Netz überall abkippen.


----------



## webwatcher (21 März 2010)

*AW: tmp*



TOM61 schrieb:


> Nun auch ich bin auf dies top-of-software eingefallen.
> Das alles nur weil ich Google Earth runtergeladen habe...


man sollte  den Unterschied zwischen Googleadsensewerbung  und echten Treffern kennen...

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html



TOM61 schrieb:


> Habe mich entschlossen per Einschreiben/Rückschein einen Musterbrief wie man ihn im Netz überall erhalten kann


Wozu Liebesbriefe schreiben? 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



TOM61 schrieb:


> Bin ja schon gespannt welche Ausmaße die folgende Brieffreundschft annehmen wird.


>> Kalletaler Dreieck.

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html



TOM61 schrieb:


> Ist es ratsam zusätzlich zur Polizei zu gehen und Anzeige zur erstatten ?


Wenn es ein Waldspaziergang  ist mit viel frischer Luft, die  zum Nachdenken anregt 
und den Entschluss überdenken hilft:  ja,  ansonsten siehe:

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html

Freie  Bahn für Inkassostalking! Die Sta Muc machts möglich.


----------



## Hombre68 (23 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen, habe das gleiche Problem dachte auch top-of-software wäre gratis ( wie man sich doch irren kann:wall. Habe jetz auch ne Zeit nicht drauf reagiert.Nach einer Zahlungserinerung per Email habe jetzt von Anwalt aus Osnabrück nen Schreiben bekommen der mich auffordert die Kosten zu bezahlen. Weis jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter.Hat noch wer nen Plan?gruß


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Welche Fragen sind in meinem Posting vor deiner Nase offengeblieben? 
  Lies wenigsten die letzten zwei Seiten des Threads erspar dir  und uns  ein weiteres  me-too Posting.

Es macht wenig Sinn den Thread offenzuhalten. Wenige Minuten nach dem Öffnen geht es sofort 
wieder mit me-too los.

weitere Lese und Denkpause


----------



## bernhard (23 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Hombre68 schrieb:


> Nach einer Zahlungserinerung per Email habe jetzt von Anwalt aus Osnabrück nen Schreiben bekommen


Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails sind Müll, egal, ob sie vom Kaiser von China, dem Papst oder angeblichen Anwälten kommen.


----------



## laravandenberg (24 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Hombre68 schrieb:


> Weis jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter.Hat noch wer nen Plan?gruß




Hallo! Habe jetzt lange nicht ins Forum gesehen, aber manchmal denke ich, hier wird auch  absichtlich "verscheißert" und sich über die Antwort kaputt gelacht.


----------



## Pipi (24 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo!
Leider habe auch ich mich bei TOP-Software-de. dazu hinreissen lassen, mich anzumelden. Promt bekam ich gestern die Rechnung mit der bekannten Summe per e-mail zugeschickt. Eigendlich ist die ganze Angelegenheit zum Lachen. Traurig ist nur, dass diese Internetkriminellen mir mein Postfach zumüllen.
Mein Tip: Auf die Rechnungsmail mit Sende- und Lesebestätigung antworten und sich weitere Belästigungen verbeten. Nur nicht einschüchtern lassen.:wall:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:46:46 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:40:26 ----------

Hallo!
Leider habe auch ich mich bei TOP-Software-de. dazu hinreissen lassen, mich anzumelden. Promt bekam ich gestern die Rechnung mit der bekannten Summe per e-mail zugeschickt. Eigendlich ist die ganze Angelegenheit zum Lachen. Traurig ist nur, dass diese Internetkriminellen mir mein Postfach zumüllen.
Mein Tip: Auf die Rechnungsmail mit Sende- und Lesebestätigung antworten und sich weitere Belästigungen verbeten. Nur nicht einschüchtern lassen.:wall:


----------



## laravandenberg (24 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo, Pipi! Das kannst Du vergessen, dass, wenn Du Dir weiter Belästigung verbittest , dass "die" auf Dich hören. Denke, die lesen Deinen Wunsch gar nicht. Mach ganz einfach - nichts und vergesse Dein Problem, was gar keines für Dich ist. :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> und sich über die Antwort kaputt gelacht.


Welche Antworten?  Unsere? Wüßte nicht,  was daran lächerlich sein sollte.


----------



## laravandenberg (24 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Capt. Pic. Hast Du mich richtig verstanden? Es gibt User, die sich nur die Zeit in Foren vertreiben und natürlich auch mitbekommen, wenn x-Mal immer wieder das Gleiche gefragt wird und auch immer wieder die gleiche Antwort kommt. Irgendwann platzt dann einen der Moderatoren der Kragen und er wird etwas deutlicher, das man vielleicht mal die x-Fragen und Antworten durchlesen soll, da ja im Grunde genommen für jeden neuen Fall, der hier geschildert wird, schon viele Antworten gegeben wurden. Das bekommen auch User mit, die sich hier die Zeit vertreiben und provokatorisch wieder das Gleiche fragen. Wenn dann wieder ein Moderator umfangreich darauf antwortet, lachen sie sich natürlich darüber kaputt. Das habe ich damit gemeint, dass man sich manchmal verscheißert vorkommt, wenn dauernd dasselbe gefragt wird. Da muss man misstrauisch werden. Muss natürlich bei dem letzten Fall nicht so sein. Aber, es waren nur so mal meine Gedanken.


----------



## Nachteule (24 März 2010)

*[Edit] bei top of software*

Hallo,
ich bin bei top of software reingefallen.
Habe kostenlosen Treibercheck gemacht (gestern) und Anmeldeformular ausgefüllt, bin aber dann die Seite zurück gegangen.
Heute morgen erhielt ich eine E-Mail von denen über eine Rechnung von 96 Euro. Dann habe ich eine sofortige Kündigung per E-Mail abgeschickt, die aber nicht weitergeleitet werden konnte. Telefonisch landet man in einer Warteschleife. Die haben auch angegeben, dass ich am 9. 3. 2010 dort angemeldet haben soll. Kann aber mit Sicherheit nicht der Fall sein.
Generell erscheint mir das auch sehr merkwürdig was die schreiben.
Da steht dann was von Betrug, wenn man ein falsches Geburtsdatum angibt, eine Strafanzeige behalten die sich vor.
Habe mal im Internet - Telefonbuch nach Firma gesucht. Es konnte aber kein Eintrag gefunden werden.
Was soll ich jetzt machen?? Die Rechnung zahlen oder ignorieren. Die muß bis zum 31. 3. bezahlt sein.Habe auch keine Lust irgendwelche schufa- Einträge zu bekommen oder vor Gericht zu landen.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar über eine Antwort. Wollte nämlich auch damit noch zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Nachteule


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Du bist nicht die erste, die drauf reingefallen ist. Lies mal nur die letzten fünf Seiten hier im Thread, das sollte reichen. Wir müssen das nicht alles zum 127. Mal durchkauen.


----------



## dvill (25 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Neues vom Organ der Rechtspflege mit dem Stundenverdienst von Edelhuren: Neue OZ online: Skandal-Anwalt Tank hat Ärger mit Betrügern


> Auf telefonische oder schriftliche Anfragen antwortet Tank nicht. Also suchen wir seine gut versteckte Hinterhof-Kanzlei im Gewerbegebiet Hellern auf. Die Tür bleibt verschlossen. Eine Frauenstimme aus der Sprechanlage: "Kein Kommentar".


----------



## renegade (25 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen.
Bin Anfang Februar leider auch auf diese "[ edit] r" hereingefallen. :wall: 
Warum auch wird beim herunterlagen von google earth der Name etc. abgefragt. Naja manchmal ist man halt betriebsblind.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich die Rechnung von Antassia auf Grund langer Internetfaulheit viel zu spät gelesen. Aber dennoch früh genug, um wie von den Verbraucherzentralen empfohlen, noch früh genug (14 Tage nach Rechnungsdatum) Widerspruch einzulegen. Die Mahnmail habe ich unbewusst auch gleich noch als Spam aus meinem EmailPostfach gelöscht.
Eigentlich hatte ich danach nicht mehr mit Post von Herrn Tank gerechnet. Aber denkste. Daraufhin musste ich doch mal mit meinem Anwalt sprechen, der seinerseits nochmal einen Liebesbrief an Herrn Tank verfasst hat. Und tata, heute habe ich die erlösende Mitteilung erhalten. Sämtliche Forderungen des Unternehmens und Herrn Tanks gegen mich werden fallen gelassen und nicht weiter verfolgt :sun:. Damit will ich euch sagen: lasst euch auf keinen Fall einschüchtern. Ich hatte nach Nachricht von Herrn Tank auch schon den Überweisgungsträger in der Hand.

Viele Grüße

PS: Den Hammer präsentierte mir mein Anwalt letzte Woche. Ein Unternehmen, dass für Freeware einem eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft unterjubelt und eine gewisser Inkasso-Anwalt sind kürzlich zu Schadensersatz verklagt worden. Das Unternehmen, weil der Richter eindeutig eine Betrugsversuch sah, und der Anwalt, weil er sich von der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung hätte überzeugen müssen.

(Ok, ist ein wenig lang geworden :scherzkeks


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> Auf telefonische oder schriftliche Anfragen antwortet T. nicht. Also suchen wir seine gut versteckte Hinterhof-Kanzlei im Gewerbegebiet Hellern auf. Die Tür bleibt verschlossen. Eine Frauenstimme aus der Sprechanlage: "Kein Kommentar".


Wie bereits seit Jahr und Tag (genauer: seit 2005) :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



renegade schrieb:


> Aber dennoch früh genug, um wie von den Verbraucherzentralen empfohlen, noch früh genug (14 Tage nach Rechnungsdatum) Widerspruch einzulegen.



Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen nur nervigen/überängstlichen  Verbrauchern,
die  unbedingt "etwas tun wollen " bzw die  glauben sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara 
versichern zu müssen,  Schreibseleien. 

Ansonsten wird mittlerweile davon abgeraten genau so wie wir es hier empfehlen:

klicken und lesen >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Noch nie  hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach taub gestellt hat


renegade schrieb:


> PS: Den Hammer präsentierte mir mein Anwalt letzte Woche. Ein Unternehmen, dass für Freeware einem eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft unterjubelt und eine gewisser Inkasso-Anwalt sind kürzlich zu Schadensersatz verklagt worden. Das Unternehmen, weil der Richter eindeutig eine Betrugsversuch sah, und der Anwalt, weil er sich von der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung hätte überzeugen müssen.



Ist bekannt
klicken und lesen >> http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...t-kein-vertragsschluss-bei-outlets-de-100321/

PS: Das ist jetzt schon hundertemale  durchgekaut worden 
das Rad muß nicht immer wieder neu erfunden werden


----------



## Nachteule (25 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bin auch auf diese Masche reingefallen. Habe heute mit der Verbraucherzentrale telefoniert. Die sagten mir aber auch, dass ich nicht zahlen soll. Hab nen Termin bei der Rechtsberatung dort bekommen.
Diese firma ist hier bei der verbraucherzentrale auch bekannt.
Ein Tip für`s Internet: Es gibt aber auch gute Add on´s die einen vor so etwas bewahren. Das funktioniert wirklich, auch bei dieser internetseite von dieser Firma. Hab`s aber leider zu spät installiert.

Gruß an alle,

Nachteule


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Nachteule schrieb:


> Ein Tip für`s Internet: Es gibt aber auch gute Add on´s die einen vor so etwas bewahren.



Nicht zu 100%, wenn brain 1.0 nicht installiert ist 

*Keine  Daten *auf unbekannten Seiten einzugeben  und sich den Unterschied
 zwischen  Werbung und  echten Googletreffer einzuprägen
>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html
 schützt weitaus  wirksamer vor unliebsamen Überraschungen als noch so tolle Add-ons.

Und noch was: *Kaufe nie beim Spammer! *


----------



## andy28 (27 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo alle zusammen

Bin leider seid gestern auch ein opfer von Top-of-Software (top-of-flop hört sich wol besser an) habe mir am anfang auch meine gedanken gemacht und wollte auch schon zahlen aber die rechnung kam mir spanich vor meine adresse und geburtstag hat ja noch gestimmt aber die ip adresse ist falsch. Und des weiteren sollte ich eine e-mail bekommen haben wo ich die agb bestädigt habe die ich aber nie bekommen habe 
(der ober hammer das ganze soll ich am 10.3 gemacht haben und am25.3 habe ich die rechnung bekommen mit gleich einer drohung und den hinweiß das ich dei agb ja gelehsen wen ich wollte könnte ich noch nit mall einen wiederruf machen da mir überhaupt keine zeit mehr gegeben wird den ab dem zeitpunkt wen du die email mit der AGB bestädigt hast gelden die zwei wochen das sind vieleicht wix....... gott sei dank das ich dieses forum gefunden habe und es mehr sehr viel weiter geholfen hat VIELEN DANK an die leute die dazu beigetragen haben mit ihren erfahrungen

P:S Also ich werde auf nix antworten ODER ZAHLEN habe aber im gleichen atemzug eine e-mail an die Bank geschrieben von Top-of- flop.de:-D 

Ich gebe nur den tip Nicht Zahlen

Gruß
Andy28


----------



## Jayjay (27 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Huhu,

*looool* die haben sich wieder gemeldet xD 
weil ich nicht gezahlt habe darf ich 3€ mahngebühr zahlen xD
also nun bin ich bei 96 €...

achja mir haben se auch geschrieben bei der email das dere ihre kontomummer sich geändert hat... so und dann hab ich bei der alten email nachgeschaut was se da angegeben hatten... ES IST IMMER NOCH DIE GLEICHE...! also wenn ma scho sagt das se sich geändert hat dann sollte die "neue" auch "neu" sein und net wie die alte... *bescheuert*

(Achja der Bank habe ich auch schon eine email geschickt wegen abofalle (schau mer ma was draus wird, hoffentlich schließen se das konto))

also dann bis dem nächst wieder =)
byebyeee


----------



## andy28 (27 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo Jayjay

wan haben sie dir geschrieben das sich die konto nummer geändert hat? 


DEN ICH HABE gestern der hausbank von top of software geschrieben 


gruß
 Andy


----------



## andy28 (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo alle zusammen hier das schreiben bzw die antwort auf das schreiben von mir an die taunus bank bekommen habe. 




> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit]  ,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 26.03.2010
> 
> ...


:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Borin (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo, viele Dank für die Ratschläge, die ihr hier den Leuten gebt, die von diesen geldgeilen Säcken [ edit]  werden.

Leider bin auch ich diesen Schmarotzern in die Falle gegangen und wollte für Kino.to den Player runterladen. Bedauerlicherweise habe ich nicht gemerkt, dass es sich um einen Abovertragsabschluss handelt, sondern dachte, dass es lediglich eine Anmeldung auf deren schnullige Seite wäre. Folglich habe ich nicht meinen realen Vor- und Zunahmen verwendet(damit meine Daten nichts wert sind, die sie von mir erhalten). Jetzt hab ich ein wenig Bange, da rechtlichgesehen ich doch der Betrüger in dem Fall wäre, weil ich mich nicht zu erkennen gegeben habe. Was meint ihr solle ich jetzt tun... zahlen hab ich nicht vor, doch vor Gericht verurteilt werden möchte ich auch nicht...:unzufrieden:


----------



## wahlhesse (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bevor Du vom Gericht verurteilt wirst, friert eher die Hölle zu. Du kannst den Hinweisen auf unserer Seite bedenkenlos vertrauen. Dieses Fachforum ist über 8 Jahre erfolgreich aktiv. Also hör auf zu zittern... :scherzkeks:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## katzenjens (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo Borin,

die Masche ist bekannt. Das besagte Kino-Portal ist berüchtigt für seine Werbung. Dort wird einem suggeriert, man benötige einen Player, der allerdings fast immer bereits auf dem PC installiert ist. Zusätzlich wird die Tatsache, daß es etwas kostet, bewusst verschleiert oder sogar unterdrückt.

Auf diese Weise abgeschlossene "Verträge" sind keine, wie genügend Zivilgerichte inzwischen entschieden haben. Somit kann man das Mahndrohgeblubbere welches folgt, angstfrei geniessen.

So läufts Business bei kino . to:
Katzenjens - TV: Abofallenalarm bei kino.to
Aber Google betätigt sich auch immer wieder gerne als Fallensteller, besonders an Wochenenden:
Katzenjens - TV: Opendownload, Beispiel einer Onlineabzocke
oder ganz neu:
Katzenjens - TV: Verfeinerte Abzockmethode

Etwas Lesestoff hier:
Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Zu faul zum Lesen? Videos zum Thema hier:
Katzenjens - TV: Auf einen Blick

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Borin schrieb:


> Leider bin auch ich diesen Schmarotzern in die Falle gegangen und wollte für Kino.to den Player runterladen.


Du bist die aber im Klaren darüber, dass kino.to eine durch und durch illegale Seite ist?
So sehr die Geschäftsmethoden der Nutzlosbranche verabscheuungswürdig sind, mit
dem Wort Schmarotzer sollte man sich  zurückhalten.

Was kino.to zur Verfügung stellt ist Schmarotzertum vom übelsten und jeder,
der sich dort "bedient" ist auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## Borin (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das sehe ich auch immer mehr ein... Kino.to werde ich nichtmehr besuchen, ich kauf mir lieber gute Filme und Serien, anstatt sie dort zu schauen,...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe... ich werde von nun an, jede Seite genaustens betrachten, bevor ich mich bei jener registriere... nochmal Glück gehabt :-?


----------



## Joh91ny (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Jo hey

hab heut auch die rechnung von denen bekommen hab aber im anmelde formular einfach sinnlose buchstaben angegeben. Die meinen aber sie hätten meine i.p. Habe über das kontakt formular ne nachricht geschickt dass ich die mitgliedschaft auflösen will was soll ich weiter tuen und können die über meine i.p rausfinden wer ich in wirklichkeit bin?
lg


----------



## wahlhesse (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Lesen und keine Angst mehr haben:
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Auch nicht schlecht: suedkurier.de | Zahlungsaufforderung an tote Mutter


> Da forderte ein Osnabrücker Rechtsanwalt im Namen einer Mainzer Firma 96 Euro. Zuzüglich Mahnkosten, Geschäftsgebühr und Auslagen summa summarum 138 Euro, zahlbar bis 28. März 2010. Adressiert war die Mahnung an die Mutter von M. G., J. G.. Doch die starb vor zehn Jahren, im gesegneten Alter von 92. Laut Rechnung soll sie am 9. Februar 2010 auf dem Internetportal „Top of Software“ der Antassia GmbH einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben.


----------



## andy28 (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo borin

[ edit]  die versuchen dich weich zu bekommen und wen du einen Brief vom geliebten Rechtsanwalt 
Herr Olaf Tank  bekommst nimm in mit aufs [ edit] damit ab


Gruß

Andy


----------



## dvill (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Sind die diversen Plugins zur Abwehr von Piratenseiten schon so wirksam, dass die Banditen neue Rosstäuschertricks entwickeln müssen?

Von software-club.org jedenfalls kommt ein selbst entpackendes zip-Archiv mit einem eigenen Minibrowser, der gezielt Opferdaten abgreifen soll und dabei übliche Sicherheitsfunktionen von Malware-Scannern oder Browser-Plugins unterlaufen kann.

Der neue Trick lauert z.B. unter openoffice-freeware.com und wird von Google per Adwords unterstützt.

Der LogIn-Installer enthält den Text "software download fze" und "software-club.org".


----------



## dvill (28 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hierzu das Live-Erlebnis:


katzenjens schrieb:


> oder ganz neu:
> Katzenjens - TV: Verfeinerte Abzockmethode


----------



## maya (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Neues vom Organ der Rechtspflege mit dem Stundenverdienst von Edelhuren: Neue OZ online: Skandal-Anwalt Tank hat Ärger mit Betrügern


Die "Fälscher" haben die falsche Adresse gewählt!
Die BILDZEITUNG wäre wahrscheinlich effektiver!


----------



## Do-how (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung und die 1. Mahnung bekommen. Aus Angst, weil ich in der Schufa stehe und EV gemacht habe, bat ich die Anstassia GmbH (top of software.de) per email eine Ratenzahlung zu genehmigen - keine Reaktion - stattdessen eine Mahnung.

Da ich weiß, dass man nach der EV keine weiteren Schulden machen darf und hier im Blog erzählt wird, dass diese Firma sogar mit Anwalt oder Schufa-Eintrag droht, hab ich jetzt natürlich Angst mit meiner Bitte um Ratenzahlung zur Zahlung verpflichtet zu sein, weil ich damit den Kaufvertrag bzw. die Zahlung akzeptiert habe.

Ist meine Befürchtung unbegründet und kann ich mit starken Nerven allerdings sämtliche Drohbriefe ignorieren?


----------



## wahlhesse (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Die Firma, deren Inkasso und auch die Anwälte können nichts weiter als drohen. Es ist vergleichbar mit einem kläffenden Hund hinter einem hohen Zaun. Dem würdest Du sicherlich auch keine Wurstsemmel geben, nur weil er bellt, oder?

Kurz und gut, vor Gericht trauen sich diese Sorte Gesellen nicht.

Auch soll man sich gegenüber den Nutzlosanbietern genauso verhalten wie bei kläffenden Kötern, nämlich ihnen die kalte Schulter zeigen und sie ignorieren. Ansonsten werden sie anhänglich und lästig.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Do-how schrieb:


> Ist meine Befürchtung unbegründet und kann ich mit starken Nerven allerdings sämtliche Drohbriefe ignorieren?


Ganz klar: Meiner Erfahrung nach 2 x ja! Und starke Nerven sind auch nicht erforderlich - eher ein gutes Stück Humor, um über die dämlichen Drohungen lachen zu können. :-D

Bestes Beispiel: Nach acht Mahn-Drohschreiben, gewürzt mit Androhungen des Offenbarungseides, Lohnpfändung, Gerichtsvollzieher, Schufa-Eintrag, Eintragung in Schuldnerlisten und anderem dummem Gewäsch aus der Mottenkiste unseriöser Inkassobutzen bzw. -anwälte hatte ich nach drei Monaten absolute Ruhe.

Aber es kann durchaus auch mal etwas länger dauern: 25 nahezu gleichlautende Mahn-Drohschreiben innerhalb 12 Monaten kamen bereits vor! Der Benzinbehälter aus Osnabrück beendet sein Inkassostalking jedoch wesentlich früher...


----------



## kiwi1966 (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,
auch meine Freundin ist in die "top-of-software-Falle" getreten. Ja ich habe die meisten Einträge dieses Threads gelesen, trotzdem habe ich eine Frage an euch:
Meine Freundin hat sich ein Virenprogramm mit korrekten Adressdaten heruntergeladen. Nichtsahnend das das etwas kostet bzw. ein Abo dahintersteckt. Als sie mir dies erzählte wusste ich genau was geschehen war. Nun meine Frage:
Sollte sie sich auf ihr Widerrufsrecht berufen? Die meisten, die ich hier gelesen habe, merkten das Debakel erst bei eingehender 1. Rechnung.
Lt. der Bestätigungsmail von "top-of-software" ist ein Widerruf innerhalb 14 Tage möglich. Zusätzlich schreiben die aber, das infolge eines gültigen Widerrufs beiderseits empfangene Leistungen zurückzugewähren bzw. muss der Kunde Wertersatz leisten, wenn die Leistung nicht bzw. in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewährt werden kann.

Mir gehts nur darum, ob ein Widerruf überhaupt etwas bringt. Vorallem möchte ich damit die ganze Mahnungswelle umgehen.
Hat hier im Forum schon jemand erfolgreich widersprochen? Ohne Kosten?

Für eure Antworten danke ich schon mal.

Gruß
Kiwi1966


----------



## webwatcher (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



kiwi1966 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe die meisten Einträge dieses Threads gelesen,


Das glaube ich schlicht nicht, sonst würde  nicht nach  über 800 Postings  diese zigmal 
wiederholte  Frage gestellt werden . 


kiwi1966 schrieb:


> trotzdem habe ich eine Frage an euch:
> Sollte sie sich auf ihr Widerrufsrecht berufen?


Hier  nochmal der Link, ob man Brieffreundschaften schließen sollte 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

PS: persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in D nicht erlaubt. Wenn die Infos nicht zur
 Entscheidungsfindung reichen: Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## gummigurke (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARe*

Hallo alle miteinander,
bin genauso reingefallen wie jeder andere hier auf dieser Seite und zwar am 10.01.2010.Nachdem ich die Rechnung erhalten hatte und die erste Mahnung war ich eigendlich platt.Als ich zum Glück auf diese Seiten gestoßen war und viele Berichte gelesen hatte ging es mir wieder besser.Nun habe ich anfang März wieder eine Rechnung ,diesmal vom Rechtsanwalt(der bekannt ist)erhalten mit der aufforderung bis zum 18.03.2010 jetzt 138,00€zu zahlen .Nun ist der März fast zu ende und ich habe bis heute nichts mehr gehört von diesen Leuten.
Sollte der ganze Spuck vorbei sein oder muß ich mit weiteren Mahnungen rechnen.
                Es Grüßt die Gummigurke


----------



## webwatcher (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARe*



gummigurke schrieb:


> Sollte der ganze Spuck vorbei sein oder muß ich mit weiteren Mahnungen rechnen.


Kann niemand vorhersagen, wie oft und  wielange  der Nachbarsköter kläfft. Ist nervig aber harmlos.


----------



## dvill (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



kiwi1966 schrieb:


> Hat hier im Forum schon jemand erfolgreich widersprochen? Ohne Kosten?


Rund 90% der Belästigten schmeißen den Müll weg und bleiben ohne Kosten.


----------



## webwatcher (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



kiwi1966 schrieb:


> Hat hier im Forum schon jemand erfolgreich widersprochen? Ohne Kosten?


Ob widersprochen wird oder nicht, ist völlig irrelevant. Die  Forderungen sind nichtig.
Wer zahlt, tut es aus Angst  oder Unwissenheit, aber nicht weil er dazu gezwungen werden könnte.


----------



## kiwi1966 (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das glaube ich schlicht nicht, sonst würde  nicht nach  über 800 Postings  diese zigmal
> wiederholte  Frage gestellt werden .



Hallo,
glauben heißt nicht wissen! Ich muss mich hier nicht als Lügner hinstellen lassen, auch nicht von einem Moderator. Über 90% der Fragen kamen nachdem die 1. Rechnung erhalten wurde. Ich habe zu meiner Frage beim besten Willen nichts gefunden. Und selbst wenn es irgendwo in den tausend Einträge einen ähnlichen Fall gibt, wer nimmt mir das Recht zu fragen?



webwatcher schrieb:


> Hier  nochmal der Link, ob man Brieffreundschaften schließen sollte
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



Danke, habe ich u.a. schon gelesen.

Over and out
Kiwi1966


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



kiwi1966 schrieb:


> Über 90% der Fragen kamen nachdem die 1. Rechnung erhalten wurde.


stramme Leistung: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.html > 1250 Postings

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ad-de-softwaresammler-de-me-too-postings.html > 1500 Postings 

mit diesem hier ( 850 Postings ) zusammen  ca   3500  Postings, die alle zum selben Thema gehören,
   durchgelesen  zu haben, hat bisher noch keiner  geschafft.

PS: Niemand hat hier jemanden Lügner genannt. Ob jemand etwas glaubt oder nicht ist seine
 Meinung, die er genau so äußern darf wie du.


----------



## Mario345 (30 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bleibt alle mal ganz ruhig. Ich kann nur sagen wie es im meinem Fall gelaufen ist. 

Ich hatte mich Ende Dezember 09 auf dieser Seite registriert, sogar mit richtigem Namen und Adresse. Anfang/Mitte Januar dann diese ominöse Mail bekommen, das mein zwei wöchiges Widerrufsrecht abgelaufen sei und ich 96 Euro pro Jahr bezahlen solle. Ich gleich an den PC und google angeschmissen. Ich wurde dann auf dieses Forum aufmerksam und habe mich an die Tipps gehalten sprich

- Nicht anrufen
- Keine(n) Einspruchsmail bzw. Brief geschrieben
- und ganz wichtig nicht gezahlt.

Nach der Rechnung bekam ich nach nicht ganz zwei Wochen eine Mahnung per Mail geschickt i.H.v. 99 Euro ( 96 Euro für das Abo + 3 Euro Verzugszinsen) in der ich aufgefordert wurde zu zahlen, mit der Drohung bei Nichtzahlung juristische Schritte gegen mich einzuleiten. Dieses Schreiben habe ich wiederum ignoriert und nicht gezahlt.

Nach ca. weiteren zwei Wochen kam den auch schließlich das angekündigte Schreiben des Anwalts Olaf Tank. Dieser forderte diesmal einen Betrag von 138 Euro ( 96€ Abo+3€ Verzugszinsen+39€ Rechtsanwaltskosten) Die ich bis zum 12.02.10 zahlen müsse um ein mögliches Gerichtsverfahren bla bla bla zu vermeiden. Auch dieses Schreiben habe ich ignoriert und nicht bezahlt.

Stand heute. Keine weiteren Schreiben, weder Mahnungen noch Mahnbescheide noch sonstwas. Ich denke das Thema hat sich damit erledigt.

Also einfach ruhig bleiben und nix tun, wäre mein Tipp.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Mario345 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Thema hat sich damit erledigt.


Ist nicht 100% sicher, manchmal werden alte Vorgänge wieder ausgebuddelt um "nachzuernten".


Mario345 schrieb:


> Also einfach ruhig bleiben und nix tun, wäre mein Tipp.


Bleibt aber auch dann die Devise


----------



## dimed (30 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bin nicht sicher, ob diese Frage schon behandelt wurde: habe mich ebenfalls dummerweise angemeldet, aber mit falschem Namen und Adresse. Können die mir daraus einen Strick drehen?
Gruß
dimed


----------



## webwatcher (30 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Die Frage wurde bereits dutzendemal gestellt und beantwortet.  

Einfach mal die Vorgängerpostings lesen. Es nervt, wenn immer dasselbe gefragt wird, 
was zigmal beantwortet wurde. Ist lesen so schwierig?


----------



## nestor (30 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hi zusammen, bin ich froh was ich hier gelesen hab. Ich habe leider auch diesen Fehler gemacht ohne richtig zu schauen was da steht. Zum Glück habe ich noch nichts bezahlt und das werde ich auch nicht tun. 
Ich schreib mal mein Wiederkunft und dann mache ich nichts mehr, ich weiß man muss nichts machen, aber man fühlt sich bischen besser denk ich wenn man Wiederkunft.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



nestor schrieb:


> Ich schreib mal mein Wiederkunft und dann mache ich nichts mehr, ich weiß man muss nichts machen, aber man fühlt sich bischen besser denk ich wenn man Wiederkunft.



Ich vermute mal du meinst Widerruf 


Teleton schrieb:


> *
> Gibt es noch weitere Vorteile eines frühzeitigen Schreibens?*
> _Aber klar doch. Der wichtigste ist psychologischer Natur: Die Betroffenen platzen vor Tatendrang und möchten einen Abwehrzauber gegen die bösen Briefe der Anbieter in Stellung bringen. Da hilft ein „sich von der Seele schreiben“ ungemein und hebt das Selbstvertrauen. _



Großen Sinn   macht es nicht ist eher contraproduktiv
law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).



Wenn du was sinnvolles beitragen willst dann das hier: 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## nestor (30 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

@Captain Picard
ja Widerruf, Sorry. ich denk.
Was dann kommt ist mir egal, denn rest wenn was kommen würde werde ich ignorieren.


----------



## dimed (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Sorry für meinen gestrigen Post. Bin zum ersten Mal von den Abzockern erwischt worden und war gestern etwas in Eile. Hatte mir daher die 86 Seiten in diesem Thread nicht durchgelesen (Schäm.....:unzufrieden.
Ist ja tatsächlich alles abgehandelt und nachdem ich jetzt fast alles gelesen habe, bin ich ziemlich beruhigt.
War mir echt eine Hilfe. Dank Euch.


----------



## dimed (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Habe den Rat angenommen und unsere Freunde von der Antassia GmbH bei der derzeit aktuellen Bank (Taunussparkasse) "angeschwärzt". Antwort kam prompt:



> "vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> Die Taunus Sparkasse unterstützt keine Betreiber sog. Internetfallen oder
> Internet-Abzocken. Sie distanziert sich klar von jeder Art unseriöser bzw.
> dubioser Geschäfte.
> ...


Geht doch :sun:


----------



## margara (31 März 2010)

*Mahnung Opendownload*

Hallo alle! 
Ich habe mich letztes Jahr bei opendownload.de angemeldet und wie viele Leute einen Vertrag, ohne zu wissen, abgeschlossen. Einige Tage später habe ich eine Rechnung bekommen, aber ich habe diese ignoriert. Dann kam einen Brief von irgend einem Anwalt, dass ich nicht nur 96 EUR bezahlen musste sondern 112 EUR wegen Verwaltungskosten und andere. Ich war so blöd und habe Angst bekommen und deswegen bezahlt. Am 22.03.2010 habe ich eine neue Rechnung (für dieses Jahr) erhalten. Da ich sie nicht bezahlen möchte, weil dieser Vertrag ein Betrug ist, habe ich sie wieder ignoriert. Und heute habe ich noch eine Mahnung bekommen, dass ich 99 EUR bis 05.04.2010 bezahlen muss. Was kann ich jetzt tun? Ich will das nicht mehr bezahlen. Kann jemand mir weiter helfen? Vielen Dank


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Das lesen.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, der kann sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Auch die Verbraucherzentrale sagt:
InternetText


> Die Behauptungen der Firmen und die rechtlichen Ausführungen sind falsch und irreführend.
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!



Wer ein Widerspruchsschreiben schickt, kriegt auch nicht weniger von den dämlichen Mahnungen. Manchmal sogar noch 1 oder 2 mehr.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnung Opendownload*



margara schrieb:


> Ich war so blöd und habe Angst bekommen und deswegen bezahlt. Am 22.03.2010 habe ich eine neue Rechnung (für dieses Jahr) erhalten. Da ich sie nicht bezahlen möchte, weil dieser Vertrag ein Betrug ist, habe ich sie wieder ignoriert. Und heute habe ich noch eine Mahnung bekommen, dass ich 99 EUR bis 05.04.2010 bezahlen muss. Was kann ich jetzt tun? Ich will das nicht mehr bezahlen.



klicken und  lesen >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

IP-Debatte abgetrennt >  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/61644-zum-x-ten-mal-ip-debatte.html


----------



## ela45 (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute, habe auch gerade eine Mahnung per Email bekommen und kann mich 
überhaupt nicht erinnern, mich dort angemeldet zu haben?  Woher haben die meine Adresse?


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



ela45 schrieb:


> Woher haben die meine Adresse?


Da es keinerlei Verifikation  bei den Anmeldeseiten gibt, kann irgend jemand 
deine  Daten verwendet/mißbraucht  haben.

Spamfilter entsprechend einstellen erledigt das "Problem" .


----------



## ela45 (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Bin jetzt richtig geschockt, weil ich mega vorsichtig bin mit meinen Daten......und Top of Software sagt mir gar nichts. Werde es einfach ignorieren und selbstverständlich nicht bezahlen. Diesen Leuten sollte man das Handwerk legen!!!!


----------



## master of disaster (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Habe ich auch dort angemeldet. Nach der Rechnung heute war ich leider so blöd um zu antworten. (wollte am ersten tag schon stornieren die lassen nur keinen mail kontakt zu man muss mit ner kundennummer die man bei ersten login bekommt ein formular auf ner hp schreiben, da ich das login nie gemacht habe zwecklos das stornieren zu versuchen)

Ich habe von ihrer Software noch nie gehört. Wollte nach ihrer ersten fälschlichen mail bereits alles stornieren nur ohne Kunden ohne Rechnungsnummer kann kein Kontakt zu ihnen hergestellt werden und bis zu dem heutigen Zeitpunkt habe ich niemals eine solche erhalte. Sie können sicher durch einen Administrator sehen das ich ihre Service nie in Anspuch nahm. I.wer hat fälschlicherweiße meine email zu seinen kontaktadressen geschrieben( bei meiner mail keine seltenheit) . Ich bitte sie nun mich zu löschen/stornieren was auch immer

gut zugegeben: ich hab mich da angemeldet. aber bei folgendem schritt: *Durch Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden und zum **

**Download**" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre. *

habe ich dann aufgehört 
bei der rechnung stand jetzt auch folgendes: 

*Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums 17.09.1990 falsche Angaben gemacht haben,
liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor.*

Sollte ich mich diesbezüglich sorgen ich mache aus Datenschutzgründen immer Falschangaben im Internet. Außerdem war ich so blöd zu antworten hat das auch Konsequenzen.?
Den Zugang selber habe ich nie genutzt und den Link nie bestätigt. Kommen die Mahnungen per Post (habe Falschangabe gemacht)
Ich kann nur bestätigen was schon geschrieben wurde die Mails können einem echt angst machen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:03:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:00:27 ----------

Habe ich auch dort angemeldet. Nach der Rechnung heute war ich leider so blöd um zu antworten. (wollte am ersten tag schon stornieren die lassen nur keinen mail kontakt zu man muss mit ner kundennummer die man bei ersten login bekommt ein formular auf ner hp schreiben, da ich das login nie gemacht habe zwecklos das stornieren zu versuchen)

Ich habe von ihrer Software noch nie gehört. Wollte nach ihrer ersten fälschlichen mail bereits alles stornieren nur ohne Kunden ohne Rechnungsnummer kann kein Kontakt zu ihnen hergestellt werden und bis zu dem heutigen Zeitpunkt habe ich niemals eine solche erhalte. Sie können sicher durch einen Administrator sehen das ich ihre Service nie in Anspuch nahm. I.wer hat fälschlicherweiße meine email zu seinen kontaktadressen geschrieben( bei meiner mail keine seltenheit) . Ich bitte sie nun mich zu löschen/stornieren was auch immer

gut zugegeben: ich hab mich da angemeldet. aber bei folgendem schritt: *Durch Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden und zum **

**Download**" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre. *

habe ich dann aufgehört 
bei der rechnung stand jetzt auch folgendes: 

*Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums 17.09.1990 falsche Angaben gemacht haben,*
*liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor.*

Sollte ich mich diesbezüglich sorgen ich mache aus Datenschutzgründen immer Falschangaben im Internet. Außerdem war ich so blöd zu antworten hat das auch Konsequenzen.?
Den Zugang selber habe ich nie genutzt und den Link nie bestätigt. Kommen die Mahnungen per Post (habe Falschangabe gemacht)
Ich kann nur bestätigen was schon geschrieben wurde die Mails können einem echt angst machen.

Ihre IP-Adresse *.*.*.* haben wir bei der Anmeldung. Es ist dadurch möglich über
den verwendeten Provider ******den Verursacher der Anmeldung zu ermitteln.

Darf mein Provider überhaupt meine Daten herausgeben bzw. tut er das?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:05:04 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:03:56 ----------



Habe ich auch dort angemeldet. Nach der Rechnung heute war ich leider so blöd um zu antworten. (wollte am ersten tag schon stornieren die lassen nur keinen mail kontakt zu man muss mit ner kundennummer die man bei ersten login bekommt ein formular auf ner hp schreiben, da ich das login nie gemacht habe zwecklos das stornieren zu versuchen)

Ich habe von ihrer Software noch nie gehört. Wollte nach ihrer ersten fälschlichen mail bereits alles stornieren nur ohne Kunden ohne Rechnungsnummer kann kein Kontakt zu ihnen hergestellt werden und bis zu dem heutigen Zeitpunkt habe ich niemals eine solche erhalte. Sie können sicher durch einen Administrator sehen das ich ihre Service nie in Anspuch nahm. I.wer hat fälschlicherweiße meine email zu seinen kontaktadressen geschrieben( bei meiner mail keine seltenheit) . Ich bitte sie nun mich zu löschen/stornieren was auch immer

gut zugegeben: ich hab mich da angemeldet. aber bei folgendem schritt: *Durch Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden und zum **

**Download**" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre. *

habe ich dann aufgehört 
bei der rechnung stand jetzt auch folgendes: 

*Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums 17.09.1990 falsche Angaben gemacht haben,*
*liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor.*

Sollte ich mich diesbezüglich sorgen ich mache aus Datenschutzgründen immer Falschangaben im Internet. Außerdem war ich so blöd zu antworten hat das auch Konsequenzen.?
Den Zugang selber habe ich nie genutzt und den Link nie bestätigt. Kommen die Mahnungen per Post (habe Falschangabe gemacht)
Ich kann nur bestätigen was schon geschrieben wurde die Mails können einem echt angst machen.

Ihre IP-Adresse *.*.*.* haben wir bei der Anmeldung. Es ist dadurch möglich über
den verwendeten Provider ******den Verursacher der Anmeldung zu ermitteln.

Darf mein Provider überhaupt meine Daten herausgeben bzw. tut er das


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Dieser Thread hat mittlerweil fast 900 Postings in  denen  alles  zigfach gefragt und beantwortet wurde.

Nimm dir die Zeit und lies wenigstens die letzten 5-10 Seiten 

Time out


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



> Sollte ich mich diesbezüglich sorgen ich mache aus Datenschutzgründen immer Falschangaben im Internet.



Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile. Es ist hierbei auch unerheblich, ob man den Zugang aktiviert hat oder nicht. Auch ist es egal, wenn man Falschangaben gemacht hat, weil man hier nicht von einer Kostenpflicht ausgehen musste.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, der kann sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Wer ein Widerspruchsschreiben schickt, kriegt auch nicht weniger von den dämlichen Mahnungen. Manchmal sogar noch 1 oder 2 mehr.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Danke

Damit wird der Thread wieder geschlossen. Wer glaubt etwas *völlig* Neues fragen zu müssen, 
was bisher  hier nicht beantwortet wurde, kann sich per PN an mich wenden.
Bitte aber vorher diesen Thread ( Start am 07.01.2010 ) 
und  ggf. die  beiden Vorgänger  mit insgesamt ca 3700 Postings lesen 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.html Start am 22.09.*2008* 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ad-de-softwaresammler-de-me-too-postings.html Start am 06.01.*2009*


Ergänzend zu den obigen  Ausführungen:

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*



Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat.

*Anstatt hier zum tausendsten Mal dieselben Fragen  zu stellen, kann jeder Betroffene etwas
 dazu beitragen, der Nutzlosbranche das Leben schwer zu machen.*

*klicken, lesen und  handeln: * 
>> *Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen*


----------



## forest (6 April 2010)

*Top-of-software anmeldung*

Hallo,
auch ich habe mich dummerweise auf Top-of-software eingelassen.
Nun habe ich das Anmeldeformular ausgefüllt und danach eine email erhalten. In dieser sollte ich auf einen link klicken um mein Konto zu aktivieren. Das habe ich nicht getan. Bin ich trotzdem schon angemeldet und kann der Mahnwahn schon jetzt losgehen?
Glaubt ihr es macht Sinn, jetzt noch einen Widerruf der Anmeldung zu schreiben? In der email ist ja eine postalische Adresse und faxnummer der antassia angegeben und über eine andere website habe ich die adresse des geschäftsführers herausgefunden. Glaubt ihr es bringt irgendwas, jetzt noch ein Widerrufsschreiben abzuschicken?

Danke für eure Hilfe
Forest


----------



## bernhard (6 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Damit wird der Thread wieder geschlossen. Wer glaubt etwas *völlig* Neues fragen zu müssen,
> was bisher  hier nicht beantwortet wurde, kann sich per PN an mich wenden.
> Bitte aber vorher diesen Thread ( Start am 07.01.2010 )
> und  ggf. die  beiden Vorgänger  mit insgesamt ca 3700 Postings lesen
> ...


...


----------



## dvill (8 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Noch einmal: Betrug gemäß § 263 StGB durch die Antassia GmbH gemäß einem Urteil des AG Marburg vom 8. Februar 2010 | Rechtsanwalt Sönke Nippel


> Interessant ist dagegen der Aspekt, ob RA Tank seine Gebühren von der Antassia GmbH tatsächlich einfordert und welcher Vertrag zwischen Ihnen besteht. Für den Fall, daß er seine Gebühren nur geltend macht, wenn die Gegner (Opfer) auch zahlen, hat die Antassia GmbH keinen ersetzbaren Schaden, wenn die Gegner (Opfer) nicht zahlen. Fordert er für die Antassia GmbH dennoch Schadensersatz (Gebühren des RA Tank), so macht er sich des (versuchten) Betruges strafbar! (Insoweit sollte man sich zumindest den Vertrag und die Rechnungskopie des RA Tank an die Antassia GmbH vorlegen lassen.)


----------



## webwatcher (8 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Um den me too Postern die nicht zumutbare Mühe  abzunehmen eine  Seite zurückzublättern 
hier die Wiederholung der Hinweise:



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile. Es ist hierbei auch unerheblich, ob man den Zugang aktiviert hat oder nicht. Auch ist es egal, wenn man Falschangaben gemacht hat, weil man hier nicht von einer Kostenpflicht ausgehen musste.
> 
> Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
> Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
> ...



Danke

Die Vorgängerthreads:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.html Start am 22.09.*2008* 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ad-de-softwaresammler-de-me-too-postings.html Start am 06.01.*2009*


Ergänzend zu den obigen  Ausführungen:

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*



Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat.

*Anstatt hier zum tausendsten Mal dieselben Fragen  zu stellen, kann jeder Betroffene etwas
 dazu beitragen, der Nutzlosbranche das Leben schwer zu machen.*

*klicken, lesen und  handeln: * 
>> *Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen*


----------



## dvill (26 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

http://www.nw-news.de/owl/3511335_Abzocke_im_Internet_nimmt_zu.html


> Die unseriösen Abofallen-Anbieter sind mittlerweile auch ins Visier von Software-Unternehmen geraten, die die Rechte an den Gratisprogrammen halten. So hat das Software-Unternehmen Adobe Systems eine rechtliche Prüfung der ebenfalls zu Alexander Varin gehörenden Seite Opendownload eingeleitet. Die sei aber noch nicht abgeschlossen.
> 
> "Wir sind über die Existenz und die unterschiedlichen Vorgehensweisen solcher ,Service-Anbieter' im Bilde. Adobe distanziert sich klar von deren Vorgehen und wird im Einzelfall auch angemessene Schritte zur Wahrung seiner Interessen einleiten"


----------



## technofreak (27 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Antassia GmbH bittet weiterhin zur Kasse Verbraucherzentrale und Landeskriminalamt warnen vor dreister Abzocke im Internet


			
				26.04.2010 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz häufen sich derzeit Anfragen zu fragwürdigen Rechnungen des Internetportals "top-of-software.de" der Antassia GmbH mit Sitz in Mainz.
> Der Seitenbetreiber bittet Internetnutzer für ein Abonnement zur Kasse, welches sie angeblich durch Registrierung auf seiner Seite geschlossen haben. Mit der Weiterverbreitung von kostenlosen Programmen Dritter versuchen die Drahtzieher der Seite, unbedarfte Internetnutzer abzukassieren. "Lassen Sie sich durch Rechnungen und Mahnschreiben der Firma nicht einschüchtern", so der Rat der Verbraucherzentrale. *"Weisen Sie die Zahlungsaufforderungen des Anbieters mit der Begründung zurück, dass kein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist."*



Warum geschreibselt werden soll, wird natürlich wieder nicht verraten. Ist vermutlich als  Abwehr 
gegen böse Dämonen nötig. Es könnte ja mal in der Sahara schneien...
Wann legen eigentlich all  die  Rechtsexperten endlich den Beweis der Notwendigkeit 
für ihre Saharaschneesturmversicherung vor?
*In fünf Jahren bei Millionen Betroffener* gibt es keinen  einzigen nachweislich wegen
 eines fehlendes Widerspruchs ggü. der Forderung von Nutzlosanbietern zur Zahlung
 verurteilten Verbrauchers.

Es wird doch wohl niemand ernsthaft behaupten,  dass  von den 70-90%, die  nicht zahlen
 nur deswegen keiner zur Zahlung verurteilt worden wäre, weil sie alle widersprochen hätten.
Vermute mal, dass der allergrößte Teil nichts  tut. Melden tun sich in den Foren/Blogs und bei den
 VZ/Anwälten nur die völlig Uninformierten  und Angsthasen. Wenn die sich glücklich mit dem
 Schamanentanz fühlen:  ok .   Es aber als zwingende Notwendigkeit darzustellen 
ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## timidinho (12 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

was ist wen man bei top of software etwas falsch anegegeben hat einfach auf die rechnungdmarnungen nicht antworten dan passiert auch nichts????


----------



## webwatcher (12 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Nur das  >>  Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## almkla (13 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Kann es sein das es die Seite nicht mehr gibt? Denn ich werde nämlich  manchmal  auf diese Seite weitergeleitet und dann steht da das die Seite nicht verfügbar ist?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2010)

*topofsoftware.de muss ich das jetzt zahlen?*

Hallo,

blindäugig wie ich bin habe ich mich bei topofsoftware.de angemeldet,
habe dabei nicht bemerkt dass die Seite anscheinend kostenpflichtig ist und loss jetzt knapp 100 Euro zahlen...

Ich habe bis auf meien email-Adresse nur falsche Angaben gemacht weil ich nichts von meiner Privatsphäre freigeben wollte.

Jetzt bekomme ich die Rechnung und es steht in der email, dass meine IP gespeichert wurde und sie mich so zurückk verfolgen können.

Könnt ihr mir sagen was genau ich jetzt machen soll? 

Danke
J.b.


----------



## webwatcher (13 August 2010)

*AW: topofsoftware.de muss ich das jetzt zahlen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen was genau ich jetzt machen soll?



Lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## taxe (14 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Mario345 schrieb:


> So habe mich jetzt kurz in die Materie eingelesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo!
ich bin ebenfalls durch kino.to darauf gekommen und habe ebefalls nicht gemerkt, dass das etwas kostet. Al ich heute diese Mahn-mail gelesen habe, war ich erst einmal geschockt: ich habe dann eine gute seite dazu gefunden: Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
dort stand auch etwas zu meinem fall drinnen, wenn man UNTER 18 ist (bin erst 13)!!! dort steht: einfach ignorieren, nicht zahlen. und dass diese leute von diesen abzocke-internetfirmen viel drohen (mit anwälten, usw.), das aber im endeffekt doch nur leere drohungen sind. man soll außerdem nicht zu viel briefwechsel mit soclchen leuten haben.
ich habe beschlossen, erst einmal gar nichts zu tun und abbzu warten, ob noch weitere mahnungen kommEn.
Viel Glück euch allen!


----------



## GeorgWi (14 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin vor einem Jahr auch in diese Falle getappt, allerdings habe ich damals leider bezahlt! Nun hab ich mich schlau gemacht und gesehen, dass es sich bei softwaresammler und eine bekannte Abzockerseite handelt. 
Nun habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen, ich müsse den Betrag für das zweite Vertragsjahr bezahlen.
Wie soll ich mich nun am besten verhalten?

Danke und mfg


----------



## dvill (14 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Am besten wäre, sich von anonymen Mahndrohschreibern zu nichts drängen zu lassen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



GeorgWi schrieb:


> Nun habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen, ich müsse den Betrag für das zweite Vertragsjahr bezahlen.



>> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## liebling2010 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

hallo ich habe mich da angemeldet und bin voll drauf reingefallen ich habe eine mail bekommen (habe alles falsch angegeben außer e-mail)das ich 96 euro im jahr zahlen soll das macht mich so wütend:machkaputt:ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll danke schon mal im vorraus.:help:


----------



## dvill (15 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



dvill schrieb:


> Am besten wäre, sich von anonymen Mahndrohschreibern zu nichts drängen zu lassen.


...


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



liebling2010 schrieb:


> :ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll


lesen. Es ist alles schon hundertemal durchgekaut mit immer demselben Ergebnis:

*Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten*

Gezahlt wird *ausschließlich* aus Angst oder Unwissenheit

PS: 
Statement der Schufa zum Thema “Abo-Fallen” | Die Abo-Falle


> * “Eine Meldung bei der Schufa ist zudem nur möglich, wenn das mahnende Unternehmen auch Mitglied ist” [...] Antassia und Premium Content gehören nicht dazu. “Die drohen vielleicht, können bei uns aber sowieso nichts melden”, *sagt Modig.


----------



## kookoo (15 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

also soweit ich weiß soll ich mich nicht einschüchtern lassen und nich drauf reagieren...
aber wie zum teufel melde ich mich da ab oder muss ich das garnicht??:-?


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



kookoo schrieb:


> aber wie zum teufel melde ich mich da


Wozu oder hast du dich  in Kenntnis der Kostenpflichtigkeit angemeldet?


----------



## liebling2010 (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

ich habe nur was gehört von das dass kostenlos ist ich hab heute wieder eine mahrnung bekommen sie sagten sie hätzen den rechtsanwalt auf mich was soll ich tun ???ich hab nicht so viel geld .sie haben gesagt das sie meine richtige adresse herrausfinden würden.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



liebling2010 schrieb:


> was soll ich tun


Spamfilter richtig einstellen 


liebling2010 schrieb:


> (sie haben gesagt das sie meine richtige adresse herrausfinden würden.


Dummes Gejaule der Nutzlosbranche

PS: es nervt etwas, wenn nach fünf  Jahren Nutzlosabzocke immer und immer wieder 
dieselben Fragen gestellt werden 
Liest doch mal wenigstens die Infos >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## laravandenberg (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Spamfilter richtig einstellen
> 
> Dummes Gejaule der Nutzlosbranche
> 
> ...




Hallo! Verfolge seit ein paar Tagen wieder mal das Forum. Ich würde sagen, 2015 stehen hier immer noch die selben Fragen und auch die selben Antworten. Wahrscheinlich will doch jeder persönlich beraten werden, obwohl die Probleme bei allen Betroffenen die Gleichen sind! Es gab in den 3 Jahren, wo ich das Thema ab- und zu verfolge, absolut keine neuen Erkenntnisse. :wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



			
				liebling2010; schrieb:
			
		

> ...sie sagten sie hätzen den rechtsanwalt auf mich was soll ich tun ???


Na und? Statt von der Nutzlosbande kommt halt etwas von dem hier. Die Entsorgungsmethode ist aber identisch.

Fünf!!! meiner Nachbarn haben von diesem Typen per Post in Sachen top-of-software gleichlautenden Anwaltsmüll erhalten.

Ab in die Papiertonne mit dem Müll. Der Bursche ist ja bekannt dafür, dass er nur leere Drohungen ausstößt, denn bekanntlich beißen ja Hunde, die bellen, nicht! Die wollen nur spielen!


----------



## kookoo (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wozu oder hast du dich  in Kenntnis der Kostenpflichtigkeit angemeldet?



Wollte im internet film anschauen aber dann musste ich adobe Flash Player holen und mich registrieren ohne hinweis auf kosten.
dann bekam ich eine rechnungsemail und sollte 96€ zahlen.

MFG kookoo


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



kookoo schrieb:


> Wollte im internet film anschauen aber dann musste ich adobe Flash Player holen und mich registrieren ohne hinweis auf kosten.
> dann bekam ich eine rechnungsemail und sollte 96€ zahlen.


Die übliche Masche. Kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.

Gegen Mahndrohmüll als  Email hilft ein Spamfilter, in Briefform die grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne


----------



## kookoo (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ich habe vergessen zu sagen dass ich das Falsche geburtsdatum angegeben habe

MFG kookoo


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Falsche Angaben bei ( angeblich) kostenlosen Angeboten sind unerheblich.


----------



## kookoo (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

jo aber da steht dann dass die mich verklagen wollen

MFG kookoo


----------



## laravandenberg (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



kookoo schrieb:


> jo aber da steht dann dass die mich verklagen wollen
> 
> MFG kookoo



Mach das, was im Forum 1000 x oder mehr geraten wurde,  - nichts!:scherzkeks:
Keiner verklagt Dich und auch niemanden Anders und es wurde auch noch niemand verklagt!


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



kookoo schrieb:


> jo aber da steht dann dass die mich verklagen wollen



Das erzählen die millionenfach  und halten ihr "Versprechen" nie 

Hör auf dir  darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen und  beschäftige dich mit Dingen die dir Spass machen


----------



## Dylan (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

tut mir leid doch auch ich muss mich als idiot zu erkennen geben

Kino.to -> Divx-> Top of Software


ich hab gänzlich falsche daten angegeben bis auf meine e-mail adresse,

meine dumme frage, kommen die über die e-mail an meine anschrift oder sonst irgendwie?

hat jmd den gleichen fall mit falschen daten schon gehabt, kann ich einfach den spam müll ignorieren oder muss ich mich auf papiermüll einstellen=?


----------



## dvill (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Die Frage steht hier gefühlte 1000 Mal im Forum. Die Betroffenen seit 5 Jahren zählen eine Million.

Keiner musste zahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Dylan schrieb:


> kommen die über die e-mail an meine anschrift oder sonst irgendwie?


nein


Dylan schrieb:


> kann ich einfach den spam müll ignorieren


ja


----------



## Dylan (16 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

tjoa na dann vielen Dank für die Antwort auf meine unnötige Frage,
schönen Abend noch^^

und vielen vielen DANK!!!!!!(nochmal)


----------



## ingo9039 (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

hallo leute, auch ich bin dummer weise bei top of software rein gefallen. ich habe schon 2 mahnungen von einer anwaltskanzlei bekommen, wo ich aufgefordert werde zu bezahlen. dies habe ich natürlich nicht getan. die ganze sache nervt ziehmlich. hat noch jemand in der letzten zeit irgentwelche erfahrungen gemacht. oder hat jemand schon eine ladung zum gericht bekommen. ich weis nicht genau ob ich mich richtig verhalte. kann mir noch mal jemand mut zu sprechen. 
mfg
ingo


----------



## webwatcher (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



ingo9039 schrieb:


> oder hat jemand schon eine ladung zum gericht bekommen.


Nein und  wird auch nicht.
Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten

Gezahlt wird ausschließlich aus  Angst  oder Unwissenheit
Noch nie ist jemand zur Zahlung gezwungen worden.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Der Thread hier ist über 90 Seiten lang. Es gibt bundesweit sicherlich viele Hunderttausende Betroffener allein dieser Webseiten.

Trotzdem ist *bisher nicht ein einziger Fall* bekannt geworden, wo das "Unternehmen" etwa 


geklagt hätte,
einen Mahnbescheid beantragt hätte,
einen Schufa-Eintrag getätigt hätte (kein Wunder, denn die sind gar nicht Mitglied bei der Schufa und können daher gar nicht eintragen lassen...).

Selbst, wenn: einem Mahnbescheid müsste man nur fristgemäß widersprechen, und dann wäre das Theater auch schon zuende.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Klagen werden die Abzocker nicht, die haben selbst in den letzten Monaten einige Watschen vor Gerichten gefangen und trauen sich nicht aus der Höhle. Selbst, wenn: dann wehrt man sich halt mit einem Anwalt. Dass es dazu überhaupt kommt, dürfte etwa so wahrscheinlich sein wie ein Schneesturm in der Sahara.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.

Es gibt keine Rechtspflicht, auf diese albernen Forderungen reagieren zu müssen.


----------



## webwatcher (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Thread hier ist über 90 Seiten lang. Es gibt bundesweit sicherlich viele Hunderttausende Betroffener allein dieser Webseiten.


Rechnet man den  Vorgängerthread zum Thema  opendownload/softwaresammler hinzu 
( top-of-software ist nur alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.html
kommt man auf  weit über 200 Seiten mit  über 2000 Postings die  ca 1,25 Millionen mal
 aufgerufen worden sind 

Noch nie hat jemand  über Mahnmüll  hinausgehende Maßnahmen  berichtet

@ingo9039
reicht dir das?


----------



## bene (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hi
ich hab heute ne mail (Mahnmail) von top of software bekommen und war erst mal total eingeschüchtert.
Da ich erst 17 jahre alt bin wäre der vertrag unwirksam das ist mir klar aber 
das problem ist das ich noch mal auf die seite bin um zu schauen ob ich
mich verlesen hatte mit dem "kostenlos" oder ob das wirklich was von den 96€
stand und klein aber lesbar stand dort an der seite ganz unscheinbar die 96 €

was soll ich jetzt machen hab denen schon ne mail geschriebn uns gesagt das ich nich nicht Volljährig bin !!

Help !!:-?


----------



## dvill (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Es ist leichtsinnig, auf unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit der Preisgabe persönlicher Informationen zu antworten.

Die Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mails ist leider sehr verbreitet.

Gut bewährt hat sich ein SPAM-Filter im Maileingang. Dann bleibt so ein Müll gleich draußen.


----------



## bene (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



dvill schrieb:


> Es ist leichtsinnig, auf unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit der Preisgabe persönlicher Informationen zu antworten.




Ich hab irgedwann mal von denen ne mail bekommen und hab mir erst gedacht das wär nen fake aber in meinem spam ordner und jetzt haben die mir ne mahnung geschickt und mir gedroht usw. :-?


----------



## dvill (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Wer sind denn "die"?

Niemand sah jemals einem Menschen bei Tageslicht. Es hängen vor leeren Büros Briefkästen, die nachts von Boten geleert werden.

Solchen "Firmen" muss man nicht hinterherrennen. Jeder kann in Mails behaupten, der Kaiser von China zu sein und dafür 96,-- Euro verlangen zu können.


----------



## bene (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer sind denn "die"?


 
"Die" sind Antassia GmbH


----------



## dvill (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Die Verbraucherzentralen schätzen, dass 10% der Zahlungserpressten aus Angst zahlen. Das heißt dann wohl, dass 90% den Müll in die Tonne treten und sich wichtigeren Dingen im Leben widmen.

Siehe auch: Frage zu der Auffindbarkeit der Antassia GmbH auf den Google-Ergebnisseiten » Computerrecht


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



bene schrieb:


> Wer sind denn "die"?
> 
> "Die" sind Antassia GmbH



Die "Antassia GmbH" ist nichts weiter als ein Briefkasten in Mainz. Die "Zentrale" findet man kameragesichert und gut versteckt vor neugierigen Blicken in einem Darmstädter Hinterhof!


----------



## bene (18 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Okay
das heißt nichts zahlen und einfach ignorieren ?!

Danke noch !:-D
Wenn ich fragen hab meld ich mich nochmal =)


----------



## Alex94 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo leute, ich bin auch reingefallen, im Februar 2010. Hab nach nen monat oder so die Mahnung per email gelesen, da war es schon zu spät.. ich hätt gedacht das es eine typische gratis seite ist, weil die ja nur software haben die man im internet gratis findet. Hab mich mit einen email account den ich nie benutze angemeldet und namen wie z.b
djkhfkjshdfh dskjfhjskf
hausnummer: dhshfk 33
u.s.w
also sinnlose sachen eingeben (das macht mir am meisten angst) In der email von der mahnung stand drin was die meisten user schon gesagt haben...
"Wir haben IP adresse" und so weiter. Ich hab da mal angerufen, die haben mir die nummer vom rechtanwalt gegeebn, hab da aber nicht angerufen, war mir dann zu blöd. Ich bin erst 15 und hoffe das es nichts schlimess ist. Briefe werde ich wohl nicht bekommen. Ich kann mich nichtmal erinnern ob ich überhaupt das richtige land eingeben haben. 
ich komme jedenfalls aus deutschland und bin 15. :cry: Die emails hab ich sofort gelöscht, und dar ich heute erst auf diese seite zugestoßen bin wollte ich auch mein fall posten.

mfg,
alex


----------



## Alex94 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Allerdings habe ich klar per telefon betont das es nicht meine richtigen daten sind. Das lustigste ist das wenn ich in google "Top of Software" eingebe, als erste die ganzen seiten erscheinen (wie diese hier) wo drin steht das die leute betrogen wurden. und erst dann findet man die page :wall:


----------



## devilsangel9 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo

Ich bin auch auf top of Software reingefallen und habe auch schon 2 E-Mails von den bekommen die ich über die Kontakt Adresse auch beantwort habe. Hier nochmal ein Bericht den ich gefunden habe von der Verbraucherzentrale



> Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz warnt vor einem weiteren Fall von dreister Abzocke im Internet: Das Internetportal top-of-software.de der Antassia GmbH bittet Nutzer für ein Abonnement zur Kasse, das angeblich durch die Registrierung auf der Seite abgeschlossen wurde.
> 
> 
> *Kostenlose Programme im Abo*
> ...


 
Also nachdem ich das gelesen habe werde ich nicht mehr auf die E-Mails reagieren.
Einen Brief schicke ich heute noch ab.


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Wozu in die Ferne schweifen. Hier steht es viel ausführlicher: 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## devilsangel9 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Danke für deine Info
Für mich steht fest ich werde nicht zahlen und hoffen das ich nichts mehr von top of Software höre.


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



devilsangel9 schrieb:


> Für mich steht fest ich werde nicht zahlen


gut


devilsangel9 schrieb:


> und hoffen das ich nichts mehr von top of Software höre.



Einfach gelassen bleiben >> Stories zum Schmunzeln

Ansonsten Spamfilter und grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne helfen bei der Beseitigung von Mahnmüll


----------



## Alex94 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Mal ne Frage:
Ehm progs wie Flash Player,Open Office und den ganzen Zeug was die da heben sind ja Freewares. Ist es eig. nicht rechtlich verboten damit geld zu machen? Weil die verkaufen praktisch die Softwares. Das ist doch verboten oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Die Diskussion hatten wir hier schon oft, u.a. auch immer wieder hier im Thread. Nein, die Abzocker machen sich nicht einer Urheberrechtsverletzung schuldig, weil sie ja in Wirklichkeit nur Verlinkungen auf die Original-Downloadseiten anbieten, aber nicht die .exe-Install-Datei auf dem eigenen Server vorhalten. 
Allerdings liegt eine Verletzung des Markenrechts und des Wettbewerbsrechts vor.


----------



## Alex94 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

also könntem a theoretisch ene "gegen einschüchterung" machen :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Alex94 schrieb:


> also könntem a theoretisch ene "gegen einschüchterung" machen :scherzkeks:


"Einschüchterung" ist nach Ansicht  deutscher   Staatsanwälte nicht strafbar 

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2091943_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4289.html


> „Nach dem Erhalt des 4. Mahnschreibens mag von dem Empfänger subjektiv ein gewisser Druck empfunden werden“, räumt die Staatsanwaltschaft zwar ein. Allerdings könne Opfern von Abofallen im Internet „ohne weiteres zugemutet werden“, sich einer möglichen zivilgerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung zu stellen.
> ...
> Den schwarzen Peter schiebt die Staatsanwaltschaft allerdings auch hier den Opfern zu: „Es ist jedem Bürger zuzumuten, einem solchen „Druck“ standzuhalten“.



noch irgendwelche Fragen?
 dann hier weiterlesen >>  Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------



## Alex94 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



webwatcher schrieb:


> "Einschüchterung" ist nach Ansicht  deutscher   Staatsanwälte nicht strafbar
> 
> ]



Wieso werden die von niemanden angezeigt, wenn die sich wegen die verletzungen des Markenrechts und Wettbewerbrechts oder wie auch immer?

sorry wegen die ganzen fragen:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Alex94 schrieb:


> Wieso werden die von niemanden angezeigt, wenn die sich wegen die verletzungen des Markenrechts und Wettbewerbrechts oder wie auch immer?


hast du den Artikel gelesen?

PS: Angezeigt wurden/werden  sie von abertausenden. Bearbeitet werden Anzeigen  immer
 nach demselben Schema: lochen und  abheften


----------



## oliver06 (20 August 2010)

Hallo leute
ich habe mich auch bei top-of-software.de angemeldet nur unter einem falschen namen und geb. datum ich bin 17 jahre alt und habe mich älter gemacht.
Dann habe ich eine Rechnung bekommen über 96,00€ darauf hin habe ich bei der "Firma" angerufen und so ein Typ dort hat mir gesagt wenn ich eine Bestätigung schicke das ich noch nicht 18 bin wird die Rechnung storniert.

Leider habe ich dies getan :wall:.
Nun hab ich eine E-mail zurück bekommen in der steht das ich die AGB´s akzeptiert haben usw. und ich es trozdem zahlen muss bis zum 25.08.2010.
Ich habe sehr große Angst davor das sie mich verklagen wegen eines Betrugsdelikts.

Bezahlen möchte ich die rechnung aber trozdem nicht.

Klingt ein bisschen wie ein dummer Scherz aber leider ist es Realität. :unzufrieden:

Habt ihr einen Idee was ich machen soll???


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



oliver06 schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen Idee was ich machen soll???


lesen: 


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
> Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
> Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.
> 
> ...



Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.[/QUOTE]


----------



## oliver06 (20 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

danke für die info ich werde das machen was ich am besten kann nämlich NIX 

Ps: Eure Forum is der hammer echt hilfreich danke. ich wahrschon kurz davor per net banking den betrag einzuzahlen zum glück hab ich diese internet seite gefunden nochmals vielen herzlichen herzlichen danke :grins: :grins:


----------



## devilsangel9 (20 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ich weiß nicht wie die meine 2 E-Mail Adresse rausbekommen haben aber jetzt werde ich bei beiden Adressen mit E-Mails bombadiert. Gleiche Rechnungsnummer gleiche Kundennummer aber egal. 
Dank dieser Seite werde ich nicht zahlen.
Danke nochmal


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



devilsangel9 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie die meine 2 E-Mail Adresse rausbekommen haben aber jetzt werde ich bei beiden Adressen mit E-Mails bombadiert.


Gegen  unerwünschte Mails hilft ein Spamfilter


----------



## laravandenberg (20 August 2010)

*Keiner hat was raus bekommen*



devilsangel9 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie die meine 2 E-Mail Adresse rausbekommen haben aber jetzt werde ich bei beiden Adressen mit E-Mails bombadiert. Gleiche Rechnungsnummer gleiche Kundennummer aber egal.
> Dank dieser Seite werde ich nicht zahlen.
> Danke nochmal



Hallo! Nur mal eine Bemerkung. Keiner hat was raus bekommen oder denkst Du bei denen sitzt jemand, der sich mit Dir beschäftigt. Irgendwann hast Du die Adressen genannt, mit Sicherheit schon die "Eine" bei der Anmeldung. Auf Grund Deiner registrierten Mail-Adressen bekommst Du generierte mails (Mahnungen usw.) von deren Computersystem. Das zeigt sich schon daran, dass Du auf beide Adressen die gleiche Rechnungsnummer angezeigt bekommst. Dort sitzt niemand, der bewusst etwas verschickt. Alles klar? Also, wenn es Dich stört, Spam-Filter oder lies sie zu Deiner Belustigung! Aber reagiere nicht drauf, sonst kommt wieder eine generierte mail. Das System reagiert ganz eine fach nur auf Deine mail. Und meistens steht immer das Selbe drinnen. Und um es noch deutlicher zu sagen, bei Jedem steht das Selbe drinnen. Keiner bekommt persönlichen Text. Ihr System schreibt nur den entsprechenden Namen rein und wenn es ein totaler Fantasie-Name ist, denn es werden auch Scherze mit den Abzockern getrieben und es wird sich bei denen absichtlich mit den unmöglichsten Namen angemeldet. Ihr System reagiert stur auf diese Namen und wenn es der größte Blödsinn ist, was dann raus geschickt wird. Es kommen Rechnungen, die mit der Anschrift von den Abzockern adressiert sind, mit anderen Worten, sie schicken sich selber Rechnungen, weil eben keiner bei denen sitzt und bewusst etwas verschickt.  
Und was sagt das Dir? Das sich gar niemand um Dich persönlich kümmert und nie kümmern wird. Du bekommst ein paar Mahnungen, vielleicht auch eine vom Anwalt. Wenn Du nicht reagierst, schmeißt Dich das System raus und alles ist vergessen. Die Abzocker haben es nicht nötig, einem Einzelnen hinterher zu rennen. Die Ängstlichen oder Ungläubigen, die zahlen, genügen ihnen vollkommen. Gruß


----------



## Cosmolux (23 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Habe von der Firma Antassia auch eine Rechnung erhalten. Werde diese natürlich nicht bezahlen und auch auf weitere Schreiben, Mahnungen usw. nicht antworten. Was ich aber gemacht habe ist die, auf der Rechnung angegebene Bank mit folgendem Text angeschrieben:

_"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,_
_ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto ........... – Kontoinhaber Antassia GmbH - bei Ihrer Bank illegale Beträge fließen. Es geht um Abofallen. Ich appelliere an Sie, das Konto zu kündigen und das eingegangene Geld an die Absender zurück zu überweisen."_

Der Tipp kommt von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg. Banken mögen solche Kunden nicht und kündigen ziemlich schnell die entsprechenden Gesschäftsbeziehungen auf. Vielleicht bekommen dann ja ein paar "Kunden" von Antassia ihr Geld wieder zurücküberwiesen, da kein Konto mehr existiert. :-p


----------



## angelsfire (24 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo, 

auch ich bin gerade darauf reingefallen. Wollte ebenfalls über kino.to was anschauen, mir wurde gesagt ich brauche nen aktuelleren Adobe Flash Player und ich war so blind und blöd und hab mich auf der Seite angemeldet. Nun steht ja direkt über dem anmeldebutton das diese Kosten entstehen. Es ist also nicht verschleiert oder so (?) 

Muss ich trotzdem nicht zahlen? Sorry, die Frage stand hier sicher schon aber es sind wahnsinnig viele Seiten. 

Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (24 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



angelsfire schrieb:


> Sorry, die Frage stand hier sicher schon aber es sind wahnsinnig viele Seiten.


Weil alle immer wieder  dasselbe  fragen  und alle  immer wieder dieselben  Antworten kriegen. 
Sei mal  nicht so faul und lies wenigstens die letzten 2-3 Seiten 

Es sind keine  Kuchenbackrezepte...

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## laravandenberg (24 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



angelsfire schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich bin gerade darauf reingefallen. Wollte ebenfalls über kino.to was anschauen, mir wurde gesagt ich brauche nen aktuelleren Adobe Flash Player und ich war so blind und blöd und hab mich auf der Seite angemeldet. Nun steht ja direkt über dem anmeldebutton das diese Kosten entstehen. Es ist also nicht verschleiert oder so (?)
> 
> ...



Hallo! Kino.to zieht die Abzocker an wie ein Scheißhaufen die Fliegen. Wenn 100 x über den Anmeldebutton die Kosten stehen, sind diese leicht übersehbar, dass sieht man ja an Dir. Und außerdem haben sie Dich mit einer Falschaussage in die Falle gelockt:wall:, denn selbst, wenn Du den aktuellen Flashplayer drauf hast, kommt diese Meldung, dass Du ihn aktualisieren sollst, was nicht erforderlich ist!  Also, hake alles ab! Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (24 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Hallo! Kino.to zieht die Abzocker an wie ein Scheißhaufen die Fliegen.


Stimmt nicht vollständig:  Scheisshaufen und  Fliegen sind aus demselben Stall und Familie


----------



## laravandenberg (25 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht vollständig:  Scheisshaufen und  Fliegen sind aus demselben Stall und Familie




Ich würde sagen, kino.to und top-of-sw wird im Verwandschaftsgrad sehr nahe stehen. Gruß


----------



## Giro (27 August 2010)

So heute kamm bei mir einen Brief per Post an von der Firma (von ihrem Anwalt). Das ich troz mahnung nicht gezahlt hätte (benutze die email adresse die ich da angegeben habe schon lange nicht mehr und habe sie mitlerweile vergessen). Was soll ich nun machen den Brief auch ignorieren?
Muss ich den "Vertrag" wiederrufen? Oder kündigen? Lg Giro

Ach j da steht auch noch: Die durch meine Beauftragten entstanden Kosten sind gemäss SS 286 ff. BGB zu tragen. Sollten Sie die Ihnen gesetzte Frist  furchtlos verstreichen lassen, werde ich  meiner Mandschaft die Einleitung gerichtlicher Schritte empfehlen.


----------



## bernhard (27 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Dieser Schwachsinn wurde schon millionenfach angedroht. Das ist so gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz, siehe

Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Giro schrieb:


> So heute kamm bei mir einen Brief per Post an von der Firma (von ihrem Anwalt). Das ich troz mahung nicht gezahlt hätte


....und das ist auch gut so! Diesen Brief erhielten gestern fünf meiner Nachbarn. Diese Schelme haben sich auch nicht zur Zahlung nötigen lassen. Der kann warten, bis er schwarz wird!  


Giro schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun machen den Brief auch ignorieren?


 Ziehe konsequent die bisher gefahrene Linie durch!


Giro schrieb:


> Muss ich den "Vertrag" wiederrufen? Oder kündigen?


 Einen Vertrag, den man zu keiner Zeit abgeschlossen hat, sollte man tunlichst auch nicht widerrufen oder gar kündigen!

Irgendwann hört der Osnabrücker Straßenköter auf mit seinem Gekläffe, und dann hast du Ruhe.

Noch in keinem einzigen Fall ist der Typ über dümmliche Mahn-Drohschreiben hinausgegangen! Warum wohl?


----------



## h.h. (27 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo alle miteinander!
Sind neu hier:-p und suche ein paar antworten zu diesen top of software!
Wollten damals google earth kostenlos downloden und kurze zeit später kam per email die Zahlungsaufforderung usw. haben ersmal ignoriert!
Heute kam der Brief vom Anwalt, was uns komisch vorkommt, die Unterschrift des Anwalts sieht kopiert aus, wir sollen nun 138 Euro zahlen...
Weis jemand von euch, wie wir jetzt vorgehen sollen, oder was passiert denn nun als nächstes, wenn mans wieder ignoriert??
lg


----------



## dvill (27 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Das ist ein bekannter Hoax.

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails sind Müll.


----------



## h.h. (27 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

ok, danke erstmal! bin gespannt ob wieder irgendwann was reinflattert von denen!
Wie kann man dem dann eigentlich ein Ende machen??


----------



## dvill (27 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ein guter Müllfilter im Mailprogramm kann helfen. Der Schwallvorrat ist groß: Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## dvill (27 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ128293197315256/link780191A.html


> Auf Grund sich häufender Beschwerden über Internetangebote der Firma Antassia GmbH, z. B. www.top-of-software.de , sehen wir uns veranlasst zu informieren, dass die Firma durch unseren Dachverband, Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv), bereits abgemahnt wurde.
> Die Firma wurde aufgefordert es zu unterlassen, im geschäftlichen Verkehr Verbrauchern im Internet das Herunterladen von Software anzubieten, ohne den Preis deutlich erkennbar zu machen.
> Ferner wurde die bestehende Vorleistungsklausel - 12 Monate im Voraus zu bezahlen – beanstandet.
> Da das Unternehmen keine Unterlassungserklärung abgegeben hat, ist derzeit ein Klageverfahren am Landgericht Mainz,
> Aktenzeichen 4 O 229/10 anhängig.


----------



## Viktor1995 (27 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo
Bin auch wie die anderen Millionen auf TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.de reingefallen.
Habe auch alle Daten falsch angegeben und meine angebliche IP Adresse wurde bei der Mahn-Mail auch falsch angegeben habe bei wie-ist-meine-ip.de
nachgeguckt und meine jetzige IP unterscheidet sich von der auf der Mail also heißt das das ich NICHTS bekomme aus Mail-Müll?? die können ja nicht an meine Adresse kommen weil alle Angaben falsch sind und ich habe keine Lust auf nen Brief bin grademal 14 jahre alt und werde richtig Ärger von meinen Eltern bekommen wenn wir plötzlich einen Brief von was auch immer kriegen.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Man sollte schon wissen, dass IP-Adressen bei fast allen Providern (außer bei Kabelanbietern) dynamisch sind. Das bedeutet: die IP-Adresse ist bei jeder neuen Einwahl ins Internet anders, sie wird aus einem Pool an IP-Adressen vergeben, die der Provider vom europäischen RIPE.net in Amsterdam gekauft hat.

Trotzdem ist dieses Geplänkel um die IP-Adressen nutzlos. 

IP-Adressen nützen den Abzockern nichts (auch, wenn sie immer das Gegenteil behaupten). 
a) bekommen sie von den Providern die Bestandsdaten nicht, 
b) beweist eine IP-Adresse sowieso noch keinen Vertragsschluss.

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
IP-Adressen beweisen gar nichts.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html

Nur so nebenbei: seit das Bundesverfassungsgericht am 02.03.10 die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gekippt hat, speichern die meisten Provider die Logdaten zu IP-Adressen allenfalls noch wenige Tage. Danach wäre eine Zuordnung selbst dann, wenn irgendein subalterner Richter einen Herausgabebeschluss unterzeichnen würde (was allein schon fast utopisch ist), eine Zuordnung gar nicht mehr möglich, weil schlicht und einfach die Daten gar nicht mehr beim Provider vorliegen.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit von den Erziehungsberechtigten für nichtig erklärt werden. Allerdings ist es eigentlich unnötig, überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Unternehmen" anzufangen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

Irgendwelche Angst vor diesen Kaspermahnungen ist komplett unbegründet.
Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft das Theater von selbst ein.

Wer nicht zahlt und reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## Viktor1995 (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Also heisst das das ich keinen Brief nach Hause kriegen kann weil die meine Daten nicht haben??


----------



## Antiscammer (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Wenn Du ihnen die Daten nicht freiwillig bzw. aus Unvorsichtigkeit heraus gibst (bzw. Deine Daten nicht ausgerechnet bei WKW/Schüler-VZ zu finden sind...), kriegt sie der Abzocker nicht.

So sieht das tatsächlich aus.
:sun:

Die allfällig eintreffenden albernen Mahn-e-mails lassen sich bequem mit dem Spamfilter entsorgen.


----------



## Viktor1995 (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

In WKW war ich nie in S-VZ habe ich mich seit paar Wochen geloescht gehabt. 
Also kann ich mich zurueck lehnen und ueber die Mahn-Mails lachen. 
Vielen Dank fuehle mich beruhigter!!


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Viktor1995 schrieb:


> Also kann ich mich zurueck lehnen und ueber die Mahn-Mails lachen.


Als Hinweis für die Mitlesenden: Auch über Mahnmüll in Briefform kann man lachen. 
Nur die Art der Entsorgung unterscheidet sich:  grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne


----------



## Viktor1995 (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ja ok was ist wenn ein Mahnbescheid reinkommt??
Ich habe gelesen das man den widerrufen soll indem man einfach ein Kreuz aufs Papier machen soll und zurueck schicken muss?


----------



## dvill (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Wenn der Mahnbescheid kommt, ist Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag.


----------



## Carlottus (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Nun bin ich auch auf die viel erwähnte Seite rein gefallen und habe aber Gott sei Dank nicht meine richtige Adresse angegeben, meinen Namen auch nicht.
Ich bin mir nicht mehr hundert Prozent sicher den Kostenhinweis gelesen zu haben, ich denke aber es war keiner da.
Kann mich wie gesagt aber auch irren.
Der Anbieter hat meine Anmeldeseite noch mal verlinkt, dort ist der Hinweis zu sehen.
Wenn der nun wirklich da war, muss ich zahlen, da ich ja drauf hin gewiesen wurde?

"Der Internetprovider p57AC7E46.dip.t-dialin.net speichert die IP-Adresse xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx welche bei
der Anmeldung auf der Seite www.top-of-software.de übermittelt wurde.
Unter Hinzuziehung des genauen Anmeldezeitpunkts (siehe Rechnung) ist es den
Ermittlungsbehörden möglich die Adresse des Anschlussinhabers festzustellen.
Sollte weiterhin kein Zahlungseingang erfolgen, behalten wir uns gerichtliche
Schritte vor."

Das lässt mich nun etwas nervös werden.
Wann gibt denn eine Ermittlungsbehörde die Adresse raus?
Reicht so eine unbezahlte Rechnung schon?


----------



## dvill (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Die "Ermittlungsbehörde" findet nicht statt. Ebensowenig das andere Mahndrohgepupse.

Der Müll wird seit 5 Jahren verbreitet. Niemals passiert irgend etwas in Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Carlottus (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Oh man und ich hab immer über andere den Kopf geschüttelt, weil die nicht ordentlich gelesen haben.
Nein, mir passiert so was nicht!!!
Und nun will man einfach eine verpasste Serie auf PC schauen und dann so was  :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Carlottus schrieb:


> Oh man und ich hab immer über andere den Kopf geschüttelt, weil die nicht ordentlich gelesen haben.
> :


Lesen ist gar nicht gewollt, bzw wird mit Roßtäuschertricks verhindert:
 >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## dvill (29 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Die Urlaubszeit ist rum. Nun wird das Weihnachtsgeld zusammengetrieben.

[noparse][/url]http://www.tutsi.de/top-of-software-de-abzocke-der-antassia-gmbh-und-rechtsanwalt-olaf-tank/2010/03/08/tutsi-blog-aktuell/#comment-21054]Top-of-software.de[/url][/noparse]


> Ich teilte der Antassia GmbH (per Mail) mit, dass meine Tochter erst 15 Jahre alt ist und der “Vertrag” somit gar nicht zu stande kommen dürfe. Hieraufhin fordert die Firma einen Altersnachweis (Kopie des Ausweises) und unterstellt gleichzeitig, dass sich meine Tochter mit falschem Geburtsdatum angemeldet hat. (Allein das ist schon eine grobe Unverschämtheit. Hätte meine Tochter die AGB`s der Firma gelesen, hätte sie gewußt, dass sie sich nur als Erwachsene anmelden darf. Gleichzeitig hätte sie erfahren, dass das ganze mit Kosten verbunden ist. Da sie die AGB´s jedoch nicht gelesen hat, kam sie natürlich auch nicht auf die Idee, ihr Geburtsdatum zu beschönigen. Also, alles Mumpitz.)
> 
> Mit der Kopie des Ausweises erklärt sich die Firma bereit, den “Vertrag” für nichtig zu erklären. Im nächsten Absatz wird jedoch sofort mit einem vorbehaltlichen Schadenersatz gedroht.


Warum liefern Eltern die persönlichen Daten ihrer Kinder in nicht vertrauenswürdige Hände?


----------



## helga75 (30 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

moin,

natürlich ist unser einer auch auf die besagte Seite reingefallen...

nun ist es so, nach 2 Mahnungen,  eingegangen sind, ich diese ignoriert habe, da ich 2 monate im Ausland war, daß ich am Samstag einen Brief vom besagten Anwalt "Herr Olaf Tank" erhalten habe.

also nach 2 Mahnungen und dem großen Arbeitsaufwand des Herrn Tank, kostet der Spaß mitlerweile dann 138,00 €.

Meine Frage, nachdem ich hier vieles eingelesen habe, kann ich mir dann jetzt einen Altpapierkarton für die Nr. TOP OF SOFTWARE hinstellen???

Ich ignoriere die Sache und fertig???

Ist das so richtig???

Denn wenn das SO ist, kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen.... das machen meine Nerven wirklich nicht mit...

Danke

Helga


----------



## Captain Picard (30 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



helga75 schrieb:


> Meine Frage, nachdem ich hier vieles eingelesen habe, kann ich mir dann jetzt einen Altpapierkarton für die Nr. TOP OF SOFTWARE hinstellen???


Falls du einen  Kamin hast als Anzündehilfe für den Winter 
ansonsten grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne 

Der  will  nur spielen, beißen tut  der  nicht


----------



## helga75 (30 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

ne, leider keinen kamin,.. aber wenn, würde ich den SOFORT anschmeißen..
kalt genug ist et ja dafür.

hab mir aber gerade nen teppich gegen die kalten füße am schreibtisch gekauft. 10 euro waren def. besser investiert als 138 für nix...

ich fands eh ziemlich komisch, da ich nen mac habe und die in ihrem TOP ANGEBOT überhaupt nix für mich haben.


----------



## webwatcher (30 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Die Jubelrufe, dass angeblich top-of-software.de  zum Verkauf angeboten würde,  sind voreilig. 

Bei sedo wird nicht angeboten:  

*     top-of-software.de *   bzw   [Noparse]www.top-of-software.de[/noparse] 

sondern: 

*www-top-of-software.de*   bzw.  [noparse]www.www-top-of-software.de[/noparse]

kann man leicht übersehen...


----------



## Korni (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo Leute.Als ich heute nach Hause gekommen bin war Post im Briefkasten als ich denn Brief aufmachte stand da ich müste 138,00 Euro bezahlen an Antassia GmbH ich wusste gar nicht was das soll dieser Brief schrieb der Anwalt Olaf Tank.Dann stand noch auf diesem Schreiben was von top-of- software.de da habe ich noch nie was davon gehört.Ich weis auch überhaupt nicht wo ich mich da angemeldet haben soll es soll am 19.06 2010 gewessen sein.ich hatte auch von denn nie eine Email bekommen nur einmal Post im Briefkasten.Jetzt weis ich nicht was ich machen soll bezahlen will ich aber nicht.Wenn ich nicht bezahle kommt bestimmt noch eine Mahnung die ist dann bestimmt noch teurer.Könnt ihr mir einen TIP geben was ich da jetzt machen soll nicht das irgendwann der Gerichtsvollzieher bei mir vor der Tür steht.:roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Korni schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht bezahle kommt bestimmt noch eine Mahnung die ist dann bestimmt noch teurer


Wieso? Nur weil der Mahnköter etwas lauter bellt, kriegt er trotzdem kein Leberwurstbrötchen und
 auch nicht erklärt, warum er kein Leberwurstbrötchen kriegt.

Gezahlt wird ausschließlich aus Angst oder Unwissenheit , aber nicht weil dazu gezwungen werden kann.

Nachdem du den Thread hier gefunden hast, wie wäre damit wenigstens mal die letzten 4-5 Seiten zu lesen?

Wär doch ne Idee? Es macht kein besonderen  Spass alles zum x. Mal wiederzukäuen 

PS:


Korni schrieb:


> nicht das irgendwann der Gerichtsvollzieher bei mir vor der Tür steht.:roll:


kuck nicht soviel schlechte Gerichtsserien im Privat-TV :roll:


----------



## Korni (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo noch mal Danke für die Antwort dann werde ich nicht bezahlen und warten bis die nächste Mahnung kommt.Die werden dann von mir kein Geld bekommen


----------



## Captain Picard (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Korni schrieb:


> und warten bis die nächste Mahnung kommt.


Grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne  hat  sich seit Jahren als geeignete Entsorgung  
für Mahnmüll bewährt


Korni schrieb:


> .Die werden dann von mir kein Geld bekommen


gut


----------



## Korni (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Was müsste ich machen wenn irgendwann ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen würde.:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Korni schrieb:


> Was müsste ich machen wenn irgendwann ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen würde.:wall:


Vorher wachsen Bananenstauden am Südpol    
aber damit du auch weißt, was man gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara anzieht  

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Altes vom Schweiger: Pfaffenhofen: "Auf keinen Fall zahlen!"


> Auch der 14-jährige Sohn eines Pfaffenhofeners hat vor einigen Tagen ein Schreiben von Olaf Tank erhalten. Neben den 96 Euro pro Jahr Mitgliedskosten fallen mittlerweile auch noch Mahnkosten und Gebühren an. Alles in allem summiert sich die Forderung auf stattliche 138 Euro. Doch nicht nur die Verbraucherzentralen, sondern auch die Pfaffenhofener Polizei raten eindringlich: "Auf keinen Fall zahlen!" Eine Empfehlung, die der Vater des jungen Pfaffenhofeners auch beherzigt hat.
> 
> Wer Kontakt zum Anwalt oder der Firma aufnehmen will, tut sich übrigens schwer. Der Pfaffenhofener Kurier landete trotz mehrmaliger Versuche, eine Stellungnahme zum Geschäftsgebaren von top-of- software.de zu erhalten, nur auf Anrufbeantwortern oder wurde von einer Mitarbeiterin der Anwaltskanzlei mehr oder weniger abgewimmelt. Einen Rückruf gab es nie.


----------



## bernhard (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Er soll aber real existent sein: Probino: Kein Anwalt unter dieser Nummer - NETZWELT


> Hätte die Anwaltskammer seine Existenz nicht bestätigt, Olaf T. wäre uns vorgekommen wie der Gespenster-Anwalt der newadmedia, eine Scharade, ein diplomjuristisches Luftschloss. Doch sein Dasein ist verbrieft. Auch wenn er mit keinem von uns sprechen mag - wir hätten es gern getan.


----------



## Mokba (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt  :unzufrieden: *schäm*
Ich wollte neulich Nacht noch meinen Flash Player aktualisieren und nun hab ich eine Rechnung von Top of Software für ein Abo über 96 EUR erhalten.

Nachdem ich mich jetzt eine Weile durchs Forum gelesen habe ist mir nicht ganz klar, ob ich nun einen dieser vorgefertigten Musterbriefe per Einschreiben schicken oder gar nicht reagieren soll.
Ich tendiere zum Musterbrief, da Antassia meine Adresse hat *noch mehr schäm* :roll:

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Captain Picard (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Mokba schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich jetzt eine Weile durchs Forum gelesen habe ist mir nicht ganz klar, ob ich nun einen dieser vorgefertigten Musterbriefe per Einschreiben schicken oder gar nicht reagieren soll.


Bist du sicher in diesem Forum gelesen zu haben? 


Mokba schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zum Musterbrief


Warum?


Mokba schrieb:


> da Antassia meine Adresse hat


Gibt es bei euch keine  grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne ?


----------



## Mokba (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

In diesem Forum und auf einigen anderen Seiten. Wie gesagt, die einen sagen "ignorieren" und die anderen sagen, geh lieber auf Nummer sicher und schick einen Musterbrief. Bin da nun echt unsicher.


----------



## Viktor1995 (31 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Musst nicht sicher sein schmeiß einfach die drecksbriefe in dem Kamin falls du einen hast^^


----------



## webwatcher (1 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Mokba schrieb:


> die anderen sagen, geh lieber auf Nummer sicher und schick einen Musterbrief.


Nicht in diesem Forum.
 Höchstens Newbies,  die hier auftauchen,  keine  Ahnung  haben  aber  sich 
als Pseudoexperten aufspielen umd  einfach nachplappern, was sie woanders aufgeschnappt haben.

Noch nie  hat jemand zahlen müssen, der den Müll von Anfang an weggeschmissen hat


----------



## Korni (1 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo Leute weis jemand ob jemand schon einmal wegen der Sache vor Gericht war denn mich hat es ja gestern auch erwischt:cry:.


----------



## webwatcher (1 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Korni schrieb:


> Hallo Leute weis jemand ob jemand schon einmal wegen der Sache vor Gericht war


nein und  hör jetzt auf  zu jammern, dazu besteht nicht der geringste Grund.


----------



## Bk4ckY (1 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

hallo
sry das ich jetz nerv..
aber....
ich bekam soeben post von "olaf Tank"
un meine mutt macht sich mega sorgen über dir rechnung von 138€
soll ich das bezahlen oder es lassen????
...ich wollte es lieber noch ma genau wissen denn 138€ is für uns ne menge geld!
hab echt schiss das da was ernsthaftes passieren kann...also das i vor gericht komme oda so!

ssz
thx


----------



## webwatcher (1 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Bk4ckY schrieb:


> hab echt schiss das da was ernsthaftes passieren kann...


Aber sicher. der Osterhase und  der Weihnachtsmann feiern Verlobung   

Lies wenigstens die   vorhergehenden   Postings
Die meep-meep-too Posterei nervt mal wieder:


----------



## Harvey (2 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Dank Olaf Tank und [ edit] bin ich hier auf die Seite gestoßen, ich hoffe, ich habe mit der Registrierung kein Abo abgeschlossen.:-D Ich weiss inzwischen auch, dass ich nichts machen soll. Meine Frage ist, bei telefonbuch.de steht ein gewisser RA Olaf Tank, Rheiner Landstr. 197 in 49078 Osnabrück, ist das der besagte Herr? Wenn ja, finde ich es ja ziemlich dreist, dass er sich noch so leicht finden läßt, man kann ihn sogar gratis anrufen. Wenn nein, dann habe ich nur noch Mitleid mit dem Namensvetter, der hätte sich ja einiges anhören müssen.

Gruss Harvey


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Harvey schrieb:


> Wenn ja, finde ich es ja ziemlich dreist, dass er sich noch so leicht finden läßt, man kann ihn sogar gratis anrufen.


Wenn dir  das gelingt, ihn persönlich an die Strippe zu bekommen, meld dich bei 
SAT1  Akte. Bekommst bestimmt einen Extraplatz in der Sendung...


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wenn dir  das gelingt, ihn persönlich an die Strippe zu bekommen, meld dich bei
> SAT1  Akte. Bekommst bestimmt einen Extraplatz in der Sendung...



Auf dieser Art und Weise spielte es sich bereits im Jahr 2007 ab. 

(Quelle: Lindemann gegen Schmidtlein )


----------



## küster (2 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo
ich wollte mich auch bei Google Earth anmelden und habe mich ungewollt bei top-of-software angemeldet. Habe auf die erste Mahnung mit einem Formbrief wiedersprochen. Heute kam ein Brief von einem Rechtsanwalt mit einer Vorderung von 138 € die ich auf das Konto von Antassia GmbH überweisen soll. Was tun ? weitere Mahnungen abwarten und nichts überweisen.


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



küster schrieb:


> Was tun ?


Die Frage ist in den fast 1000 Vorgängerpostings mindestens einige hundertmal gestellt 
und beantwortet worden, aber um die Suche  nicht zu schwer zu machen 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## Fuesslein (2 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo!
Also ich bin jetzt ziemlich fertig. Hab heute von www.tpo-of-software eine Mahnung über €99,00 bekommen. Die drohen hier mit gerichtlichen Maßnahmen, wenn ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen sollte. Was kann mir passieren? Soll ich die Rechnung begleichen?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:01:48 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:53:13 ----------

Muss auch noch mal erwähnen, dass keine Rechnung voraus gegangen ist und die mir hier gleich einen Mahnbescheid zu senden! Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt am Besten?


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Fuesslein schrieb:


> Muss auch noch mal erwähnen, dass keine Rechnung voraus gegangen ist und die mir hier gleich einen Mahnbescheid zu senden!


Quark: Das ist Mahnmüll und kein Mahnbescheid. So sieht ein Mahnbescheid aus 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp


> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen: Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.
> 
> Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> Und warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!



Noch irgendwelche Fragen ( und hör auf zu zittern, mein Monitor wackelt schon .. )

Da sich mal wieder keiner die Mühe macht auch nur irgendeine Info oder Posting
* vor* dem Posten zu lesen > Die Antwort steht *unmittelbar* davor!


----------



## bernhard (3 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=867#k7695162


> Ich habe gerade mit der Polizei von Mainz telefoniert, sie sagen ganz deutlich:
> 
> nicht bezahlen, nicht reagieren!
> 
> es werden Mahnungen kommen, sie werden mit Inkasso drohen, aber es geschieht euch nichts.


----------



## Chrissy23 (3 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Zum Glück bin ich eine von vielen die auf die Masche von topof-software reingefallen ist.Habe von denen eine Rechnung erhalten und darauf hin dann auch gekündigt.Bis gestern hab ich keine Antwort erhalten.Die sind auf die Kündigung garnicht drauf eingegangen haben mich nur nochmal auf die AGB hingewiesen und das ich den Betrag von 96,00Euro zahlen soll.Heut hab ich dann eine Mahnung bekommen in der sie dann auch gleich ihre neue Bankverbindung reingeschrieben haben.Ich soll meine Rechnung doch bitte begleichen ansonsten bekomm ich ein Schreiben vom Anwalt.Bloß das blöde ist ja jetzt, ich hab meine Adresse und mein Wohnort falsch angegeben.Hab ich mich jetzt damit strafbar gemacht und können die das rausfinden?  :roll:


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

IP-Adressen nützen den Abzockern nichts (auch, wenn sie immer das Gegenteil behaupten). 
a) bekommen sie von den Providern die Bestandsdaten nicht, 
b) beweist eine IP-Adresse sowieso noch keinen Vertragsschluss.

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
IP-Adressen beweisen gar nichts.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.
Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Chrissy23 (3 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Also ich find das schon unter aller Sau was die da abziehen.Zumal da ja nichts von bei stand, das es kostenpflichtig ist.Ich bin echt froh das ich auf das Forum hier gestoßen bin und ich so gute Auskünfte darüber bekomm. So hab ich ja nichts mehr zu befürchten.Danke:-D


----------



## CraZyLeee (3 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo erstmal 

Ich bin aus der Schweiz, habe auch denselben Fehler begangen, nur habe ich die Rechnung auch bezahlt :wall: wollte jetzt Fragen, was ihr mir in diesem Fall ratet. Solll ich eine Anzeige machen und das Geld zurückfordern oder was meint ihr?

Gruss

crazy


----------



## dvill (4 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Wer steckt dahinter? Wer weiß: Antassia GmbH/Top of software


----------



## 44532dawid (4 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

hallo
wenn ich alle angaben falsch gemacht habe. selbst die von der email addresse. muss ich mit irgentwas rechnen über die ip addresse oder so?


----------



## webwatcher (4 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



44532dawid schrieb:


> muss ich mit irgentwas rechnen über die ip addresse oder so?



Nein: Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (4 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Diese Bande ist seit Jahren bekannt. Da kommt niemals mehr als blöde Briefe.

Das ist unabhängig von allen anderen Umständen.


----------



## dvill (4 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Tarnen, Täuschen und Abzocken mit (Tarn-)Adressen in Deutschland:

Facebook-Chat.de - Facebook Chat
Faceboook.de - Faceboook


----------



## dvill (4 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer steckt dahinter? Wer weiß: Antassia GmbH/Top of software


Der Link hat sich geändert: Antassia GmbH/Top of software/


----------



## CraZyLeee (5 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

yep... es ist anastassia bzw. top of software :S

heisst dieses Schreiben vom Staatsanwaltschaft jetzt, dass das Geld das ich überwiesen habe das Recht der [...] ist danke mein panisches verhalten?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (5 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass die Büttelborn-Bande nach den in der Öffentlichkeit bekannten Informationen bis heute nicht in einem Fall den Zahlungsanspruch aus Einschüchterungsfallen wirklich durchgesetzt hätte.

Soll heißen: Wer zahlt, tut dies ohne wirklichen Rechtsgrund aus reiner Angst. Inkassostalking heißt diese Masche.


----------



## TargaTim (5 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Und damit zeigt sich einmal mehr dass diese Praxis leider immer noch Erfolg hat. Viel zu viele Leute zahlen gleich beim ersten Schreiben, nur weil sie Furcht vor den Konsequenzen haben. Wenn jeder endlich mal misstrauischer werden würde würde diese Masche sicher bald verschwunden sein.


----------



## webwatcher (5 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp



			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen:* Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.
> *
> Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> Und warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!


----------



## Lisa89 (6 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo Leute!

Nach alldem was ihr hier schon über diese bescheurte Seite "top-of-software" geschrieben habt, bin ich echt beruhigt. 

Trotzdem habe ich noch eine Frage: Kann mir einer nen Tipp geben, was ich am besten schreibe und vorallem WOHIN ich es schicke, FALLS ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommen sollte?

Leider war ich sooooo doof und habe bereits einmal überwiesen gehabt und hab erst am nächsten morgen per Zufall hier den ganzen wahren scheiß über diese Idioten gelesen, habe dann versucht die Überweisung dank eines Bankkollegen zu stonieren, hat leider nicht mehr geklappt. 

Tja, jetzt weiß ich mehr... =(

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. VIELEN DANK


----------



## webwatcher (6 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Lisa89 schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich noch eine Frage: Kann mir einer nen Tipp geben, was ich am besten schreibe und vorallem WOHIN ich es schicke, FALLS ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommen sollte?


Eher blühen Orchideen  am Südpol aber damit du beruhigt bist:

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Kostenlos, aber teuer - Lokalgeschehen - Torgauer Zeitung
Das übliche halbverdaute Mediengeblubber  und tibetanische Gebetsmühlendreherei 


> Daher gebe die Verbraucherzentrale jedem die Empfehlung, gegen die Forderung in Widerspruch zu gehen,


Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der den Müll ignoriert hat 


> Dies treffe übrigens auch auf jene zu, die genau wissen, nie auf dieser Seite gewesen zu sein.


Hirnriss hoch drei. 


> „Man erspart sich damit eine Menge Ärger.“.


Spamfilter und  grüne/blaue Tonne verursachen keinen größeren Ärger 


> Wer auf der Suche nach Freeware sei, sei auf Seiten einschlägiger Computerzeitschriften weitaus besser aufgehoben. .


Echte Treffer anzuklicken und  keine Fallenwerbung in Google vermeidet bereits 99,99999% aller Nutzlosseiten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


> Generell werde empfohlen, mit den eigenen persönlichen Daten sorgfältig umzugehen.


Ein wahres Wort gelassen ausgesprochen

http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...eissparkasse-Eichsfeld-ueberweisen-1865040339


> Die Kreissparkasse Eichsfeld ist Betrügern auf den Leim gegangen: Internetabzocker haben Kunden, die ein Programm herunterladen wollten, einen Obolus auf ein Konto dieses Bankinstituts überweisen lassen.
> ...
> Bei der Bank gibt man sich gestern auf TLZ-Nachfrage zugeknöpft, will sich dem Thema nicht wirklich nähern. Die Fachabteilung verweigert jegliche inhaltliche Auskunft zum Thema. Schließlich bestätigt immerhin Sparkassenvorstand H.  R.auf erneute Nachfrage: "Unsere Kunden können sicher sein, dass die Kreissparkasse im Rahmen der rechtlichen Möglichkeiten bereits vor geraumer Zeit reagiert hat." Was das genau bedeutet, verrät H. R.  nicht.


----------



## Lord (6 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ich bin auch reingefallen :wall: und soll 138€ zahlen aber das werde ich sicher net machen. Hab auch schon einen Brief von einen Rechtsanwalt (Olaf Tank) bekommen und mal etwas im Netz über ihn erfahren, das besste soll sein einfach nicht dauf eingehen. Diese [ edit] können das nur machen weil viele 
einfach zu viel angst haben. Mich regt das auf das diese [ edit] damit immer nach so viel Geld machen können. Der Staat sollte dagegen mehr unternehmen
und diese Seiten aus dem Netz nehmen.

Mfg Lord


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Lord schrieb:


> Ich bin auch reingefallen


Nur wer bezahlt, ist reingefallen. Dazu besteht  aber nicht die geringste Veranlassung.
Man muß nicht auf jedes Kläffen eines Dorfköters reagieren.


Lord schrieb:


> Der Staat sollte dagegen mehr unternehmen
> und diese Seiten aus dem Netz nehmen.



"Der Staat" will doch gar nicht: >> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.

Dein Vertrauen in den deutschen Staat ehrt dich, ist aber nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## dvill (6 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

kann man der Antassia GmbH den Software Vertrieb von Google Produkten untersagen - Websuche-Hilfe


> Worum ich sehr bitten würde, das Google der Firma untersagt deren Software zu vertreiben.
> Das kann nicht im Sinn des Unternehmens sein! Da es einen Meng negative Schlagzeilen bringt und dem Image schadet!


----------



## webwatcher (6 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



dvill schrieb:


> kann man der Antassia GmbH den Software Vertrieb von Google Produkten untersagen - Websuche-Hilfe
> 
> 
> > Worum ich sehr bitten würde, das Google der Firma untersagt deren Software zu vertreiben.
> > Das kann nicht im Sinn des Unternehmens sein! Da es einen Meng negative Schlagzeilen bringt und dem Image schadet!


Das juckt Google nicht die Bohne. Das Versprechen sich darum zu kümmern haben sie bis heute nicht eingehalten. 

Bericht  vom  02.*03.2009* >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## Saubermann 007 (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



murat06 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal gemeinsam also ich habe auch ein Mail bekommen von top-of -sofware mit 8€ mon, jährlich 96€ zu zahlen allerdings wollte ich nur google earth runterladen was normalerweiße nichts kostet und jetzt wollen die geld von mir also wenn ich richtig verstanden habe soll ich die ganzen anschreiben von denen ignorieren Danke im voraus bye
> murat


 Genauso ging es mir auch. Wollte nur Google Earth FREEWARE!!! runterladen und habe schon das erste Schreiben vom Anwalt. Auffällig ist, dass die Firma laufend das Bankkonto wechselt. Entweder sie wollen die Steuer betrügen, oder keine Bank will mit den Abzockern was zu tun haben. Wenn dem so ist, sollte man die Bank benachrichtigen,  was für einem Kunden sie bei Ihrer Masche Hilfestellung leisten. Auch ich warte erst mal ab, bis sich das Gericht bei mir meldet


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Saubermann 007 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, sollte man die Bank benachrichtigen,  was für einem Kunden sie bei Ihrer Masche Hilfestellung leisten.


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html



Saubermann 007 schrieb:


> Auch ich warte erst mal ab, bis sich das Gericht bei mir meldet


Vorher blühen Zitronenbäume am Südpol


----------



## Bk4ckY (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

ist es sinvoll folgende e-mail an tank un antasia zu schicken?



> Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank
> Averdiekstr.  7
> 49078 Osnabrück
> Ort/Datum
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Bk4ckY schrieb:


> ist es sinvoll folgende e-mail an tank un antasia zu schicken?



Nö.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Genauso gut kann man sich mit einem Pfosten in der Hafeneinfahrt von Bensersiel über die Relativitätstheorie unterhalten.


----------



## Bk4ckY (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

naja weil viele leute ham das getan


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Nur weil  viele etwas tun, wird es deswegen nicht richtiger


----------



## Bk4ckY (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

mhm 0k3Y


----------



## Milina (7 September 2010)

*'halb' reingefallen auf top-of-software ?*

Hallo !

Zum Glück gibt es so ein Forum... Danke erstmal dafür !

Ich habe mich vor ein, zwei Monaten bei top-of-software angemeldet, sollte ein kostenloser download des DivX-players auf freenet sein... 

Ich habe aber eine falsche Adresse und eine extra eingerichtete email angegeben. Nun kam heute doch die Rechnung über 96 € 

Haben die meine IP-Adresse ? Oder ist das zuviel Aufwand für mich als kleiner Fisch ?

Runtergeladen hab ichs nämlich... 

Ich wär dankbar für Rat !

LG
Milina


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de antassia*



Milina schrieb:


> Haben die meine IP-Adresse ?



>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## CraZyLeee (7 September 2010)

*AW: 'halb' reingefallen auf top-of-software ?*



Milina schrieb:


> Ich wär dankbar für Rat !
> 
> LG
> Milina


 

Ich erwarte ja nicht dass du 102 seiten lesen sollst bevor du etwas fragst  aber wennschon die letzten 2-5 seiten...


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ihr Posting stand in einem anderen  Forenteil, aus  dem ich es hier dran gehängt hab
daher laß Milde walten...


----------



## RATLOSS (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo alle zusammen ich bin auch ine der Kandidaten die eine rechnung bezahlen muss. Bei mir war es so , nachdem ich eine Mahnung bekomme hab ich auf deren support Siete gegabgen wo man den Fragen aufschreiben und abschieken kann. Ich habe den geschreiebn, dass ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen möchte etc.
Dann hab ich ein Brief vom Anwalt bekommen wo noch extra die Anwaltskosten drauf kommen und die Drohen mich mit Gerichtsverfahren. Ich sollte jetzt 138,- Euro zahlen.
WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN SOLL ICH DAS ALLES EBENFALS IGNORIEREN UND DIE RECHNUNG NICHT BEZAHLEN? ICH BITTE UM EINE ANTWORT DANKE


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ist zwar schon in den über *1000* Vorgängerpostings bis zur Schleimkonsistenz durchgekaut 
aber zum x-ten Mal für Lesefaule:

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp


> World Wide Nepp
> 
> * Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?
> 
> ...



me-too Pause


----------



## djbee (5 Oktober 2010)

*softwaresammler*

_es kann zwar sein, dass irgendwo schon eine antwort auf meine folgende frage steht, aberich hab sie nicht gefunden:_
_also frage: _
_ich habe mich dummerweise letztes jahr bei softwaresammle registriert und dann aus angst doch gezahlt._
_hab mir gedacht, wenn ich jetzt einal zahle, dann passts auc. jetzt hab ich aber wieder rechnungen per mail bekommen, aber ignoriert. jetzt ist heute eben dieser anwaltsbrief gekommen (über 138 euro) mit dem vermerk, dass ich allen anforderungen zugestimmt habe, dadurch, dass ich letztes jahr gezahlt habe._
_kann ich das trotzdem einfach ignorieren?_
_lg_


----------



## Goblin (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: softwaresammler*

Das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## djbee (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: softwaresammler*

Also NEIN, nicht zahlen und es wird mir mit allerhöchster wahrscheinlichkeit nichts passieren. oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: softwaresammler*

Es kann Dir allenfalls der Himmel auf den Kopf fallen. 

Abzocke - Hilfe! Was kann mir passieren - Antispam Wiki


----------



## djbee (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: softwaresammler*

ui, na dann zahl ich lieber 
dankeschön für eure hilfe


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: softwaresammler*



djbee schrieb:


> jetzt ist heute eben dieser anwaltsbrief gekommen (über 138 euro)


Vom Tankypanky aus Osnabrück? 

Nun, den kennt man europaweit.....

Wenn alle Personen in meiner Nachbarschaft, die den Tankypankydünnpfiff in letzter Zeit erhalten haben (opendownload/softwaresammler/top-of-software), sich treffen wollten, müssten wir ein Nebenzimmer in meiner Stammkneipe mieten.


----------



## djbee (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: softwaresammler*

ja, genau. also bleibts bei dem himmel der mir auf den kopf fällt  danke


----------



## bLax (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hi alle zusammen

ich hab mir auch den Divx geladen und hab auch ne rechnung bekommen.

mein prob ich hab auf die erste mail eine böse hassmail gschrieben und hab glaub aber eine rückmail bekommen das die emailadresse nicht empfangsbereit ist.

jetzt hab ich heute eine mahnung bekommen was sollte ich tun?

danke

mfg philipp


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



bLax schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich heute eine mahnung bekommen was sollte ich tun?


Den Thread lesen nachdem du ihn schon gefunden hast. ( Wenigstens die letzten Seiten )
Das Thema ist schon bis zur Breikonsistenz durchgekaut

Lesepause


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



bLax schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich heute eine mahnung bekommen was sollte ich tun


Das, was die Basler Staatsanwaltschaft empfiehlt:


> Mit dieser Vorgehensweise wird versucht, die Empfänger der Schreiben zu einer ungerechtfertigten Zahlung zu veranlassen, weil viele Internetnutzer Dienste in Anspruch nehmen und sich Ärger mit Rechtsanwälten und Gerichten ersparen möchten.





> Wer solche dubiosen Geldforderungen für nicht beanspruchte Dienstleistungen zugestellt bekommt, kann diese mit ruhigem Gewissen ignorieren.


Quelle: Basel-Stadt | Staatsanwaltschaft | Medieninformationen

Noch Fragen???


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=867#k7697330


> Darin steht, dass Antassia GmbH von der Sparkasse Eichsfeld zur Kreis- und Stadtsparkasse Münden wechseln (mußte?)


Wie blöd können Sparkassen eigentlich sein?

Haben die keine Vereinszeitung oder so? Sind die merkbefreit?

Jedes Kind in Deutschland kennt diese Banden. Google ist voll mit den Schurkereien. Für Privatmenschen geht nichts ohne Schufaauskunft.

Jeder Bandit wird ohne jede Nachfrage freundlich aufgenommen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



dvill schrieb:


> Jeder Bandit wird ohne jede Nachfrage freundlich aufgenommen.


Wenn er mit Millionen Beuteeuro   wedelt immer.


----------



## Manuela88 (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Also ich war ja auch so dumm mich da anzumelden!
Als die Rechnung kam hab ich sogar die Hotline angerufen um das zu klären!
Und der Typ am Telefon war echt ein Vollpfosten!
Hat mir auch gesagt wenn ich der Meinung bin ich hab mich da nicht selbst angemeldet soll ich doch zur Polizei gehen und dann sehen die das an meiner IP-Adresse das ich das war und dann muss ich zahlen! 
Das hätte fast funktioniert...Wie gut das es dieses Forum hier gibt!
Aber ich verstehe nicht, wenn es dieses Thema schon seit Monaten gibt warum niemand etwas gegen diese Firma unternimmt?!?!


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Manuela88 schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe nicht, wenn es dieses Thema schon seit Monaten gibt warum niemand etwas gegen diese Firma unternimmt?!?!


seit Jahren, um genau zu sein seit über fünf Jahren 

Und wenn du  wissen willst warum, klick  den Link in meiner Signatur an und 
 lies den Artikel gründlich


----------



## Tapsi (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

*Hi !!!

Ich war auch so blöd !!! Ich habe sogar 96€ gezahlt !!! :wall:

Wenn ich mich jetzt gar nicht mehr melde - passiert gar nix ????

gruß Ich

*


----------



## technofreak (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Das Geld kannst du als Lehrgeld abschreiben, aber nochmal brauchst du den  
Fehler nicht zu machen, wenn der Laden nochmal kommt :

>> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Tapsi (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

*Hallo !!!

Danke, tja sowas tut man unter Erfahrungen des Lebens abstempeln !!!!



:wall:

Aber bekanntlich .. aus Erfahrung wird man Klug !!!



*


----------



## bayerfelix (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo alle zusammen.

Mich hat's auch erwischt und ich muss sagen, dass ich mir anfangs echt Sorgen gemacht hatte. Aber zum Glück hab ich diese Forum gefunden und nach dem Durchlesen war ich wirklich beruhigt. Daher: VIELEN, VIELEN DANK!:-D
Hab mittlerweile die erste Mahnung erhalten, d.h. nicht ich, sondern ein gewisser Sepp Herbeger. Werde mich jetzt gemütlich zurücklehnen und ab und zu eine freundliche Email an die Bank der netten Antassia GmbH schicken. Im Moment scheint es ja die Sparkasse Münden zu sein, mal schaun wann das wechselt.

mfg
bayerfelix


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Aber Felix, wieso machst du dir überhaupt Gedanken? Irgendwer hat deine eMailadresse verwendet und sonst lediglich fremde/falsche Daten genutzt. Womöglich wurde die eMailadresse auch nur deshalb eingepflegt, weil der eigentliche Nutzer einen Schreibfehler hingelegt hat?

Das Schreiben ist nicht an dich sondern an den Seppi gerichtet und irrtümlich in deinem eMailaccount gelandet. Womit begründest du nun (außer Rachegelüsten) eine Beschwerde an die Bank? Da kann einem so ein Anbieter schon mal ein bisschen Leid tun, dass der immer wieder so unartig in Verruf kommt. Aber sei es drum - der hats ja nicht anders verdient!


----------



## rolf48 (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn: einem Mahnbescheid müsste man nur fristgemäß widersprechen, und dann wäre das Theater auch schon zuende.



Was ist wenn man ihn nicht widerspricht?
Mein PC war defekt und ich mußte mir einen neuen zulegen. Als ich dann endlich wieder online war war die Widerspruchsfrist vorbei und ich hatte schon 2 Mahnungen im Postfach.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Du verwechselst Mahnmüll mit gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid ( ein sehr häufiges  Mißverständnis) 

Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide kommen ausschließlich per Zustellung  per Post von
einem Mahngericht  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher als einen MB der Nutzlosbranche zu erhalten.


----------



## Liebersüße (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ja hallo kann mir die antwort sagen bitte. ich kenne die seite gar nicht habe aber soo ne mail bekommen ich soll 96euro zahlen und jetzt habe ich wieder a mail bekommen von die mahnkosten und jetzt soll ich 99 euro zahlen ich kenn es gar nicht bin da mal drauf gegangen was des ist TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE  aber sagt mir nix ich habe die seite noch nie gesehen und des komischte ist ja die schiken ja die IP adresse dir angblich soll sie meine sein ich habe sie aber orten lassen die ist nicht meine, des macht mich alles verrückt man 
kann wer mir was sagen was ich machen soll einfach nicht beachten???
machen die dich einfach nur Verrückt und angst???
da steht noch nicht mal meine richtiger name da und noch nicht mal da woo ich eigendlich wohne und dann noch nicht mal mein richtiges geburtsdatum 
Bitte Hilft mir weiter danke im Vorraus


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Liebersüße schrieb:


> kann wer mir was sagen was ich machen soll einfach nicht beachten???


Wer nicht bezahlt kann sein Geld behalten
Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).





Liebersüße schrieb:


> machen die dich einfach nur Verrückt und angst???


Ja


----------



## Liebersüße (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

danke ich bin nur grad zu faul die ganzen zeiten durch zu lesen sorry
aber woher haben die dann meine e-mail adresse??
allso bracuhe ich da keine verbraucherschutz zetrale anrufen oder soo einfach nicht beobachten


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Es reicht, wenn Du nur die letzten 3 Seiten hier liest.

Woher die deine Mailadresse haben? Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Z.B. kann sich ein Fremder aus Jux oder Böswilligkeit unter Verwendung Deiner Mailadresse da angemeldet haben, oder es war ein Vertipper. Ist aber alles nicht Dein Problem. Maßgeblich ist nur: du warst es nicht, das Gegenteil wird der Klabautermann dir nicht nachweisen können. Und alles andere kann dir wurst sein.


----------



## Liebersüße (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Danke ich ignoriere 
jetzt des einfach alles 
ist doch das beste was man machen kann oder??
naja meine freundin und ich wolten schon beim Verbauerschutzzetrahle 
anrufen. 
aber naja mir ignorieren des einfach mal soo 
danke noch mal :smile:


----------



## Tapsi (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hi !!!

hab Mahnung bekommen !!!  Wirklich nicht drauf reagieren , oder Anwalt einschalten ???


:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Wenn du unseren Ratschlägen kein Vertrauen schenkst, warum fragst du dann?


----------



## Tapsi (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hi !!!

KLar vertrau ich, bloß bin halt überängstlich !!!!!!!


sorry ist nix gegen Euch , bin nicht ganz auf der Höhe gesundheitlich, dann ist man sowieso empfindlicher !!!

Bitte nicht Böse sein !!!!


LG  Ich:-p


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Tapsi schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Böse sein !!!!


Sind wir nicht, nur mehr können und *dürfen* wir nicht als persönliche Beratung geben.  
(  Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz )


----------



## LaLaLa (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hi!

Bei mir kam es mit der Anmeldung bei Top-Of-Software auch mit dem DivX-Player zu stande! :wall: Naja ich lese meine E-Mails vielleicht nicht immer gründlich aber heute habe ich sie mir einmal durchgelesen. Da hab ich bei meinen Spam E-Mails  gesehn, dass ich eine Mahnung bekommen habe. :cry: Na ja und dort stand etwas von 96 € im Monat und dass ich 3 € Mahnungskosten dazu zahlen muss. Dann sah ich nur noch eine Chance nämlich mich abzumelden doch dort stand Falls sie sich abmelden [...] kommen Zinsen möglicher Weise zu stande. Da war ich wirklich geschockt. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich noch minderjährig bin! Ich finde das unverschämt. Da stand rein gar nichts von einem Betrag dieser Größe. Meiner Mutter möchte ich das nicht sagen. Was soll ich in einem Fall wie meinem tun? Ich bin doch noch nicht 18!

-Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort

Anna


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo Anna,
unter 18 kannst Du gar keine Aboverträge abschließen.
Der Vertrag ist "schwebend unwirksam" solange er nicht von Deinen Eltern genehmigt wird.
Der folgende Absatz steht auf dieser >>> Seite <<<

*Mein Kind hat sich auf einer dubiosen Seite angemeldet, ich habe dem  angeblichen Vertrag widersprochen. Muss ich der Firma jetzt noch einen  Altersnachweis meines Kindes schicken?*

_Nein. In der Beweispflicht sind nicht Sie, sondern der  Forderungssteller. Heißt: Wenn eine Firma Geld von jemandem will muss  sie gegebenenfalls nachweisen, dass es zu einem gültigen Vertrag kam -  was bei MInderjährigen ja nicht sein kann, wenn die Eltern  widersprechen. Umgekehrt sind Sie als Eltern nicht verpflichtet nachzuweisen, dass es nicht  zu einem Vertrag kam. Im Übrigen: Warum sollten Sie als Eltern einer  dubiosen oder gar betrügerischen Firma die Daten Ihres Kindes verraten?  _

Worum Du aber eher nicht rumkommst, daß Du Deiner Mutter beichtest ...
... weil ich weiß ja nicht was sie mit Dir macht wenn dann ein echter Brief vom Anwalt im Kasten liegt.
Der ändert auch nichts an der Rechtslage, aber diese Firmen leben von der Angst der abgezockten Internetnutzer.
Also informiere Dich ausgiebig auf dieser Seite hier und dann zieh´ den Kopf ein und gehe mit diesen Informationen und schuldbewußtem Gesichtsausdruck zur Beichte :roll:


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



LaLaLa schrieb:


> -Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort



Deine Hoffnung soll nicht enttäuscht werden - auch wenn Du ruhig mal die letzten Seiten hier im Thread hättest lesen können und Dir dann sicher eigentlich schon das meiste klar gewesen wäre.

Also, mal von Anfang an:

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit von den Erziehungsberechtigten für nichtig erklärt werden. Allerdings ist es eigentlich unnötig, überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Unternehmen" anzufangen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

Zu befürchten hat man also gar nichts.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Das zeigt die Erfahrung aus der Beobachtung dieser Nutzlos-Abzockerszene seit bald 5 Jahren mit seitdem inzwischen weit über 1 Mio. Betroffenen in Deutschland.

Wer ein Widerspruchsschreiben schickt, kriegt auch nicht weniger von den dämlichen Mahnungen. Manchmal sogar noch 1 oder 2 mehr.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Reicht das?


----------



## LaLaLa (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Hippo schrieb:


> Hallo Anna,
> unter 18 kannst Du gar keine Aboverträge abschließen.
> 
> 
> Ja das kann ich nicht. Doch weil ich diesen Player haben wollte habe ich auch falsche Daten angegeben nur mein Vorname ist richtig. Deswegen könnte ich doch vor Gericht kommen oder? Weil ich falsche Daten angegeben habe. Den meine Mutter hat mir schon immer gesagt, dass man keine richtigen Daten schreiben sollte also habe ich es nicht gemacht!


----------



## LaLaLa (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Zu Hippo:


Ja das kann ich nicht. Doch weil ich diesen Player haben wollte habe ich auch falsche Daten angegeben nur mein Vorname ist richtig. Deswegen könnte ich doch vor Gericht kommen oder? Weil ich falsche Daten angegeben habe. Den meine Mutter hat mir schon immer gesagt, dass man keine richtigen Daten schreiben sollte also habe ich es nicht gemacht![/QUOTE]


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> *Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
> *Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.
> 
> ...
> ...



Anna, ich geh´ doch mal davon aus daß Du des Lesens mächtig bist, oder ...
Weswegen solltest Du also vor Gericht kommen ?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Nochmal: bei Anmeldungen von Minderjährigen unter Falschdaten auf Abzockseiten gibt es keine Gerichtsprozesse.


----------



## blu93 (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ich weiß nicht ob das irgendeinem von euch weiterhelfen kann, aber ich war wegen des Betrugsversuches bei der Verbraucherzentrale.
Es wurde mir sehr empfohlen diesen Text an die Firma zu schicken, da es bei mir sich um einen Minderjährigen handelt, um auf eine Nummer sicher zu gehen.


Sie berufen sich auf einen Vertragsschluss durch meinen minderjährigen Sohn.
Da ich als gesetzlicher Vertreter zu einem Vertragsabschluss weder eingewilligt habe, noch meine nachträgliche Genehmigung erteile, ist der angebliche Vertrag unwirksam.
Vorsorglich fechte ich den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung an.
Zudem widerrufe ich, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, den angeblich geschlossenen Vertrag nach den Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge.
Außerdem erkläre ich vorsorglich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen. Hilfsweise Kündige ich den angeblichen Vertrag.
Da ihre Forderung von mir bestritten wird, ist die Übermittlung meiner personenbezogener Daten über eine Forderung gemäß § 28a Abs.1 Nr. 4 d Bundesdatenschutzgesetz unzulässig. Bei Zuwiderhandlungen behalte ich mir alle in Betracht kommenden rechtlichen Schritte gegen Sie vor. Außerdem fordere ich Sie auf, alle Daten zu löschen, die sich auf diesen Vorgang beziehen. Ebenfalls ergeht hiermit ein Verbot, meine Daten zu Werbezwecken zu speichern und zu verwenden oder an Dritte weiterzureichen.
Ich fordere die auf, von weiteren Drohschreiben, denen jede Grundlage fehlt, Abstand zu nehmen.
Ansonsten behalte ich mir weitere rechtliche Schritte vor

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Kann zumindest nicht schaden.
Ob es natürlich hilft (gegen weitere Mahnpupse) sei dahingestellt
Siehe auch hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Morry98 (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

ich habe mich vor langem mich da auch angemeldet weil da nix stand dass ich da was bezahlen muss. habe zum glück falschen namen und adresse angegeben. die seite scheinnt ja auch jetzt gesperrt zu sein. . daher sehe ich keinen grund jemand anderm  99 euro zu bezahlen. wenn meine eltern das rausgekriegt hätten^^ naja egal ich werde das aber auch nicht zahlen. habe genau eine email vond enen bis jetzt bekommen. und habe mich angeblich am 10.09.2010 angemneldet obwohl das garnicht stimmt.
na ja  danke euch dass es diesen tread gibt sonst wär ich sicher hier versickert :O
danke

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 02:39:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 02:37:00 ----------

naja also bei mir ahndelt sich es auch um einen minderjährigen als hab ich ja nix befürchtet. ich wollte einfach nicht die felder mit adresse und ort angeben deswegen hab ich irgendeinen quatsch hingeschrieben. scheint ja auc hingehauen zhu haben.


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Dann buch das jetzt nochmal unter "Glück gehabt" ab
Dein Post liest sich nämlich irgendwie als wenn Du 

a) ziemlich sorglos und
b) doch irgendwie wissend 

dort alles ausgefüllt hast.

Es gibt aber durchaus im Netz auch legale Seiten und da nimmt Dein Spiel dann ganz schnell eine böse Wendung und Du stehst dann tatsächlich (und rechtmäßig) dem Gerichtsvollzieher und Staatsanwalt gegenüber.


----------



## Lisa_ksk (24 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo!

Ich hab eine E-Mail von ANTASSIA bekommen und soll nun 96€zahlen. Ich habe alle Nachrichten von Ihnen gelesen. 
Ihr habt geschrieben, dass nach 5-10 Briefen diese DROHUNGEN aufhören. Soll ich nun die Briefe einfach so IGNORIEREN? 
Ich habe falsche Adresse und Geburstadatum eingegeben, doch meine E-Mail adresse stimmt. 
In dieser Nachricht von ANTASSIA steht, dass eine Strafanzeige gemacht werden kann. Ich habe sofort eine Nachrricht an diese angegebene E-Mail adresse geschickt, dass ich mich abmelden möchte...
WAS NUN BITTE HILFT MIR WEITER :unzufrieden:


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekannt geworden. Die Drohungen der Abzocker sind haltlos und entbehren jeder Grundlage.

Ohnehin löschen die Provider die Logdaten zu den IP-Adressen nach spätestens 1 Woche. Auch, wenn der ganz unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt, dass es einen gerichtlichen Beschluß zur Datenherausgabe an den Provider gibt, so hat der Provider nach 1 Woche die Daten gar nicht mehr. Niemand kann dann noch den Anschlussinhaber feststellen.

Es gibt daher auch keinen Grund, dem Abzocker mit irgendeiner Schreibselei unter Umständen auch noch die echten persönlichen Daten auszuliefern. Wenn der Abzocker die nicht hat, ist es gut so und es soll und wird auch so bleiben. 

Selbst wenn der Abzocker auf irgendeine Weise doch an die Daten kommt, etwa weil man im Internet unvorsichtig damit umgeht und die Daten über eine google-Suche zu finden sind, ist das kein Beinbruch. Wie gesagt: ein Zahlungsanspruch besteht nicht, eine Straftat auch nicht. Den ganzen Mumpitz muss man nicht ernst nehmen.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

....und noch als kleine Ergänzung aus einem aktuellen Urteil gegen den Geldeintreiber von top-of-software:


			
				Amtsgericht Osnabrück schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Vertrag über das Jahresabo sei deshalb nicht zustande gekommen, weil dem Nutzer im Internet nicht eindeutig vermittelt werde, dass eine kostenlose Programmnutzung mit seiner Anmeldung entfalle. Das Internetunternehmen habe den Kläger insoweit getäuscht.


Ausführlicher Bericht HIER!


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Tank lernt dazu:

Dr. Schnitzer Rechtsanwalts GmbH  Blog Archive  Kollege Tank agiert “wirtschaftlich”


> Unsere Rechtsanwaltsgebühren haben wir dann, im Auftrag des Mandanten, beim Amtsgericht Nördlingen gerichtlich geltend gemacht. Zwar wurde noch die Verteidigungsbereitschaft angezeigt, die Klageerwiderung enthielt aber bereits die Zusage, die Forderung aus “wirtschaftlichen Gründen” zu begleichen. Nach Erledigterklärung folgte auch noch die Erklärung der  Kostenübernahme.


----------



## katarina09 (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

hallo erstmal an alle, ich bin neu hier habe mich letztes jahr okt. bei softwaresammler angemaldet u den adobe reader runtergeladen und habe aus schiss vor denen dann auch brav die 96 euro bezahlt. nun wollen die wieder geld haben nachdem ich denen geschr. habe das ich nicht nochmal zahlen werde, da ich mittlerweile weiss um was es für eine dubiose firma es sich handelt kam promt am nächsten tag eine mail von denen, dessen inhalt ich hie mal einfüge.


> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Sie haben sich bei uns angemeldet und die Rechnung für das erste Vertragsjahr beglichen. Die Forderung ist somit anerkannt und damit fällig. Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf hat dies in einem Fall (Zeitschrift "Neuen Juristischen Wochenschrift", Rechtsprechungsreport 1998) entschieden.
> 
> ...


nun meine frage an euch wesis jemand ob es dieses urteil wirklich gibt?das wenn man einmal gezahlt hat dann immer zahlen muss weil man den vertrag angeblich anerkannt hat?im voraus vld dank an euch für eine antwort.dazu kommt noch das ich in einer pr.insiolvenz stecke in einem jahr damit fertig bin habe mich immer redlich verhalten in den jahren können die mir jetzt dazwischen funken in dem die meinen treuhänder und das zuständige ag ausfindig machen katarina


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Das ist Blödsinn. Diese Ausgabe der juristischen Zeitschrift ist wohl nur sehr schwer ausfindig zu machen, ein Aktenzeichen zu dem Urteil wurde auch nicht angegeben, und daher kann derzeit kein Mensch nachvollziehen, ob das AG Düsseldorf damals tatsächlich so entschieden hatte.

Die uns hier bekannte Rechtsprechung sieht auch ganz anders aus.
Es gibt kein Gesetz, wonach etwa durch eine einmalig im Rechtsirrtum erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt würde.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird)
 kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Das zeigt die Erfahrung aus der Beobachtung dieser Nutzlos-Abzockerszene seit bald 5 Jahren mit seitdem inzwischen weit über 1 Mio. Betroffenen in Deutschland.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Mit dem Urteil aus Düsseldorf, welches einen komplett anderen Sachverhalt zum Inhalt hatte (1998 gabs die Aboabzockerbanden noch nicht), drohen die berühmt-berüchtigten Brüder aus Büttelborn bereits seit Jahren.

Bekannterweise rechnen auch die Antassia GmbH Mainz (top-of-software) und die Content Services Ltd. (opendownload, softwaresammler) mit ihrem Mannheimer Briefkasten und dem slowakischen Strohmann-"Geschäftsführer" zu deren unmittelbarem Umfeld.

Auch Google kennt diese Büttelborner Nebelkerze, mit der man einschüchtern und zur Zahlung nötigen möchte, zur Genüge!

Ansonsten wurde im Vorgänger-Posting bereits alles gesagt.

Warum jedes Jahr neue getunte 500-er Benz für die Büttelborn-Brothers mitfinanzieren?


----------



## dvill (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Mal ganz praktisch gesagt:

Es ist eine statistisch im Zeitraum von 5 Jahren mit unzähligen Einzelfällen gesicherte Erkenntnis, dass dieser Mahndrohmüll problemfrei vollständig ignoriert werden kann.

Die Mahndrohungen der ersten Jahre sind inzwischen rechtswirksam verjährt.

Niemand musste zahlen.

Niemand musste Briefe schreiben.

Niemand musste Angst haben.


----------



## Buchi1000 (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo Leidgenossen,
Ich erhielt die dubiose Rechnung voriges Wochenende. Ich viel fast vom Drehsessel. Ich konnte mir nicht erklären, wie ich so dämlich und blind sein konnte, in die Falle zu tappen. - aber ganz einfach - man wird hier mit Tricks reingelegt und so abgelenkt, daß man gar nicht auf die Idee kommt, hier mit einem Download von Freeware oder Demoware Kostenpflicht zu verursachen. 
Ich habe eine Woche gebraucht, um draufzukommen, wie das passiert ist. Ich habe nur einen DivX Download Link (Freeware-er gehts gar nicht) angeklickt und bin auf die top-of-software Seite umgeleitet worden. Der Kostenhinweis ist am rechten Seitenrand in kleiner, weißer Schrift auf hellblauem Grund enthalten.
Jeder weiß, daß DivX Player FREEWARE ist - warum sollten da Kosten anfallen?

Wenn man sich auf seriösen Internet Seiten registriert, kommt die Registrierungsbestätigung meist innerhalb von Sekunden oder Minuten.
Bei top-of-software nicht. Man sucht sich einfach die gewollte Freeware woandersm, was erklärt, daß viele wenn dann plötzlich das Mail mit der Rechnung kommt, gar nicht mehr wissen, daß sie auf einer dieser Seiten waren.

Auch wenn schon aus Angst was bezahlt wurde - wendet Euch an den Verbraucherschutz eures Landes. 
*http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/*
*http://www.arbeiterkammer.com/konsument.htm*

Die haben vorgefertigte Schreiben, die Ihr nur noch anpassen müsst und eingeschrieben an die Antassia oder wie auch immer die Bude heißt schicken müsst. Bei uns in Österreich erhält man beim Verbraucherschutz umfassende Rechtsberatung und auch Hilfe beim Durchsetzen seines Rechts.

Die Rechtswidrigkeit wird nicht vom Opfer begangen! Also würde ich auch in Privatinsolvenz keine Angst haben. Bzw. wenn doch ängstlich, beim Verbraucherschutz abklären.
Hier noch zwei Video Links, die euch Mut machen sollen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RNpkLoQUc0;"]YouTube        - Internet und Abofallen[/nomedia] [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtTCwEKCAcA&feature=related"]YouTube        - Abofallen: Gegen die neuen Abzockermethoden im Netz[/nomedia] 

Ihr könnt diesen Abzockern Mails zurückschreiben, wieviele ihr wollt, oder deren Kontaktformular benutzen - ihr werdet keine Antwort erhalten, denn am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt keiner, der antworten würde.
Alle Rechnungen und Mahnungen werden von Computern anhand der im System hinterlegten Fristen geschrieben und verschickt.
Ihr könnt euch die Firmenadresse suchen und dort hinpilgern und euch vor die Tür legen - es wird keiner von denen auftauchen - es sind Briefkastenadressen!

Daher: 
Wenn ihr der Nutzlosbranche entgegentreten wollt, geht das nur indirekt.
Zukünftig 10 mal schauen, bevor man wo draufklickt

Und meines Erachtens noch wichtiger: den Brüdern Prügel vor die Füße schmeißen
:-p
*Auf den Rechnungen und Mahnungen steht die Bankverbindung dieser Gaunerfirmen. Man kann damit auch was Nützliches machen:*

Sucht euch die Kontakt Mailadresse der Bank im Internet und schreibt sie an.
Jede seriöse Bank will nicht mit solchen Geschäftsmodellen in Verbindung gebracht werden und wird die ihnen rechtlich möglichen Schritte einleiten, ggf. sogar die Konten kündigen.

Hier ein Mustertext, 
keine Drohungen gegenüber der Bank, die können uns indirekt helfen indem sie den Gaunern das Leben schwer machen.
Je mehr Mails an die Banken gehen, umso größer wird der Druck!

Sehr geehrte Damen/Herren,
Ich weise sie höflichst darauf hin, daß sie für die Firma ....... das Konto KtoNr/IBAN ......., BLZ/BIC ....... halten.
Diese Firma wird mutmaßlich mit dubiosen Internet Abzock Geschäften in Verbindung gebracht. Bitte prüfen sie die Relevanz dieser Information in Zusammenhang mit dem Ruf Ihres Hauses und der möglichen Begünstigung illegaler Geschäfte und ziehen sie ihre Schlüsse daraus.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
ein geneppter Internet User.

Ich widerspreche der Verwendung meiner Daten für Zwecke der Werbung, Markt oder Meinungsforschung!
:scherzkeks:

Ich erhielt von der Bank bereits eine sehr positive Rückmeldung.
Wünsche allen viel Erfolg bei der Gegenwehr.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Danke für die schöne Zusammenfassung. Du hast Dir sehr viel Mühe damit gegeben, das alles niederzulegen, was hier auf vielen Seiten immer schon so gesagt wurde und auch in Artikeln verlinkt ist.

Zu dem Punkt "Widerspruchsschreibselei" vertreten wir allerdings die Empfehlung, dass bei einer unberechtigten Forderung (und davon ist hier auszugehen) keine Rechtspflicht besteht, außergerichtlich an die Gegenpartei überhaupt Stellung nehmen zu müssen. Schreibselbriefe an Abzocker haben immer wieder denselben Effekt wie Adventsliedersingen vor einer Parkuhr. Man kriegt dann auch nicht weniger von den dämlichen Mahnungen, eher noch eine oder zwei mehr. Aber letztendlich schläft das Kasperletheater so oder so von selbst ein, nach einigen bösen Briefen. Die 4,40 € für das Einschreiben kann man sich getrost sparen.


----------



## Buchi1000 (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Das mit dem eingeschriebenen Widerrufschreiben entspringt einer Empfehlung des VKI Österreich.
Ich selbst bin auch der Überzeugung, daß das Schreiben höchstwahrscheinlich im Papierkorb landet. 
Es muss ohnehin jeder entscheiden, wie er sich verhält. 
Ich sag mir halt, meine Adresse haben die Typen ja blöderweise schon, da is es schon wurscht, ob ich die 2,80 € einsetze und dafür ein Einschreib-Zetterl für einen rechtlich abgesicherten Widerruf in der Hand hab. Ess ich halt einen Tag keine Leberkässemmel mit Cola.

Wichtig ist, daß keiner aus Angst zahlt - denn Angst braucht keiner haben.

Anfangs war ich entsetzt, daß es anscheinend irgend einem Gauner gelingen könnte, mir 200,-- Euro aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Nun, eine knappe Woche nach Eintrudeln der Rechnung, red ich mich leicht.
Ich habe mich umfassen informiert, kann die Situation einschätzen und habe eine fette Rechtsschutzversicherung als Polster (den ich voraussichtlich eh nicht brauche).

*Über meine eigene Betroffenheit hinaus regt mich einfach auf, daß diesen Typen keiner das Handwerk legt* - drum meine Anregung, über die kontoführenden Banken Bewegung zu erreichen, denn an die Firmen selbst kommt niemand ran.
Ich glaube, damit wirklich was bewirken zu können. Es gibt bereits Banken, die diesen Firmen die Konten kündigen um ihren Ruf nicht zu gefährden.
Zahlt nun einer aus Angst an dieses geschlossene Konto, geht das Geld wieder zurück zum Einzahler.
Es birgt kein Risiko, dauert nur wenige Minuten und kostet kein Geld.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Buchi1000 schrieb:


> - drum meine Anregung, über die kontoführenden Banken Bewegung zu erreichen,


Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg  empfiehlt   es  schon seit längerem 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Buchi1000 schrieb:


> *Über meine eigene Betroffenheit hinaus regt mich einfach auf, daß diesen Typen keiner das Handwerk legt*



Das ist ein spezifisch deutsches Problem, was durch die spezifisch deutsche liberalistische Gesetzgebung und wachsweiche Rechtsdurchsetzung im Wettbewerbsrecht ermöglicht wird.

https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html

Als Österreicher könntest Du ja mal an die Deutsche Botschaft in Wien schreiben und dort mal anfragen, wann das bunte Treiben in Deutschland mal abgestellt wird. Wann die Deutschen denn gedenken, ihre unseriösen Inkassobüros mal an die Kandare zu nehmen, und wann sie denn gedenken, ihr UWG mal endlich effektiv durchzusetzen, und zwar mit Sanktionszahlungen gegen Abzocker statt mit albernen Unterlassungsurteilen. Denn überall im sonstigen europäischen Ausland gibt es das nicht.


----------



## franzis1305 (31 Oktober 2010)

*Internet Mitgliedschaft - Kostenfalle*

Hallöchen, 
ich habe momentan ein Problem bei dem ich mich riesig über eure Hilfe freuen würde:
Vor gut 2 Wochen wollte ich ein kleines Programm downloaden und wurde dabei auf die Seite top-of-software.de]top-of-software.de weitergeleitet. Dort habe ich mich, leider unter falschen angaben meines Alters, angemeldet und habe die Datei runtergeladen. Dabei dachte ich allerdings, es handele sich um eine Mitgliedschaft, die der von Chip.de ähnelt. Danach habe ich die Seite schon vergessen und habe nicht mehr auf deren Dienste zurückgegriffen.
Gestern habe ich dann eine Mail bekommen, in der sie mich auffordern, die Kosten für die Mitgliedschaft an ein bestimmtes Konto zu überweisen.
Ich war völlig durcheinnander und weiß nicht, wie ich aus dieser doofen Situation wieder rauskomme.
Vorallem war ich mir gar nicht bewusst, dass diese Mitgliedscaft was kostet.
Dürfen die soeas einwach machen?
Und wie kann ich das Problem lösen?
Thx schon im Voraus.


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten begründen kein Problem. Löschen und gut.


----------



## franzis1305 (31 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Meinst du, es ist so einfach..ich habe eben angst, dass aus dem nichtbezahlen der rechnung i.welche mahnkosten oder so anfallen könnten.


----------



## technofreak (31 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Zu dem Thema ist  schon alles was dazu zu sagen ist  hundert Male geschrieben worden.

Lies das hier 


Antiscammer schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:
> 
> ...


----------



## franzis1305 (31 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Okay, vielen Dank, ich vertraue mal auf eure Erfahrung =)
Wie schon erwähnt, bin ich außerdem Minderjährig, das heißt, die können ich gar nicht zu einem Vertrag verpflichten deor so.


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



franzis1305 schrieb:


> Meinst du, es ist so einfach..ich habe eben angst, dass aus dem nichtbezahlen der rechnung i.welche mahnkosten oder so anfallen könnten.


Diese Angst wird seit 5 Jahren millionenfach verbreitet.

Niemals passiert irgendetwas wirklich.


----------



## technofreak (31 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



franzis1305 schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, bin ich außerdem Minderjährig, das heißt, die können ich gar nicht zu einem Vertrag verpflichten deor so.


Richtig 


rolf76 schrieb:


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## dvill (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Stört es Sie eigentlich nicht, das eine angebliche Software Firma mit Ihren Produkten Leute in die Irre führt. - Earth-Hilfe

Antwort: Nö, so läufts business.


----------



## technofreak (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

Web-Abzocker abwehren | c't


			
				c´t 11.09 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Opendownload.de ein Abofallen-Portal ist, müsste sich auch bei Google herumgesprochen haben. Ob man denn nicht erwäge, diesem oder zumindest mit ihm offenbar in Zusammenhang stehenden Kunden den Vertrag zu kündigen, wollten wir von Google wissen. Der Konzern antwortete mit dem Standard-Statement: „Wir arbeiten aktiv daran, Webseiten, die in unserem Werbenetzwerk bösartige Software bewerben, zu ermitteln. Konten, die Anzeigen beinhalten, die auf Webseiten mit bösartiger Software weiterleiten, werden von uns sofort gesperrt.“ *Wir wiesen darauf hin, dass es sich nicht um bösartige Software, sondern um zwielichtige Werbepartner handelt. Darauf erhielten wir keine Antwort mehr.*


opendownload ist bekanntlich die Vorgängerseite von top-of-software

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.html Start des Thread am 22.09.2008


----------



## Antiscammer (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Vielleicht würde es Google nicht so gefallen, wenn jemand mal für Firefox ein Addon-Plugin schreiben würde, was bei google die gelb hinterlegten Annoncen aus den "Hits" wegnehmen würde. Technisch machbar wäre das ohne weiteres, man kann ja auch Ads und Popups jetzt schon rausfiltern, nur bisher noch nicht die Ads in den Hits.

Wenn aber Google sich weiterhin taub stellt und aufgrund des schönen Wahlspruchs "pecunia non olet" die Ads von krummen Hunden nicht entfernt bzw. diese nicht sperrt, wäre das eine schöne Herausforderung für Programmierer.


----------



## RainbowGuyDD (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Eine ganz fiese Masche ist auch folgender Sachverhalt! Jemnd gibt eine falsch geschriebene Adresse ein.

zum Beispiel:

http://www.facbook.de

Da landet man auch bei den 'Verbr......' und wird genötigt, da was anzukreuzen. Dort stehen allerdings die Kosten da.


----------



## Goblin (1 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> Dort stehen allerdings die Kosten da


 
Aber nicht da wo sie laut Gesetzgeber zu stehen haben



> Durch Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre


 
Übliche Abzockmasche


----------



## katarina09 (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

habt bitte alle ganz lieben dank für eure antworten, bin ja mal gespannt wie das weitergeht. ich halte euch auf alle fälle auf dem laufenden glg katarina09


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



katarina09 schrieb:


> bin ja mal gespannt wie das weitergeht.


Erfahrungsgemäß einige  Treppenstufen >> Stories zum Schmunzeln

Nichtreagieren ist immer noch die sicherste  und preiswerteste  Methode das Mahndrohgeplärr zu beenden

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp



> *Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen:
> 
> Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.
> 
> ...


----------



## franzis1305 (5 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

hey, ich habe grade die antwort auf meine mail bekommen, dass ich minderjährig bin. soll ich antworten oder doch ignorieren? 



> "Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> da nur volljährige Personen unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können, wurden
> bei der Anmeldung durch **Ihren Sohn / Ihre Tochter** offensichtlich ganz
> ...


"
danke schon im voraus


----------



## Goblin (5 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> Bitte senden Sie uns per Post eine Ausweiskopie **Ihres Sohnes / Ihrer
> Tochter**, woraus ersichtlich ist, dass **er / sie** am Tag der Anmeldung
> angeblich minderjährig war.
> Vermerken Sie bitte die Kunden- und Rechnungsnummer **Ihres Sohnes / Ihrer
> Tochter** auf dieser Kopie


 
Die sind ja witzig :-D

Ohne Einwilligung der Eltern sind Verträge schwebend unwirksam. Es ist nicht Aufgabe der Eltern Minderjährigkeit zu beweisen. Der Anbieter hat dafür zu sorgen dass sich Minderjährige erst gar nicht anmelden können. Es ist seine Aufgabe zu beweisen dass jemand minderjährig ist



> soll ich antworten oder doch ignorieren?



Man antwortet nicht auf Mahnmüll. Dafür gibts Mülltonnen und Spamfilter 




> Ein solches Verhalten kann den
> Straftatbestand der Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten erfüllen



Bei kostenlosen Angeboten kann man soviele falsche Daten angeben wie man will. Betrug setzt immer Vorsatz vorraus. Der ist hier nicht gegeben

http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/world-wide-nepp.aspx


----------



## mc87 (26 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

hi an alle, hab mal eine frage und zwar habe ich für Kino.to ein update machen müssen (Divix) wobei ich dann zu einer Seite namens top of software.de gechickt wurde.hab mich dann mal auch gleich angemeldet ohne infos auf kosten erhalten          (schöne sache gratis, na dann) und zur beendigung der anmeldung dann die erheltene email von denen gelesen die mich gleich umgehauen hat,ich soll denen 24 monate lang 8 euro in die tasche stecken wegen eines abo und die krönug 98 euro soll ich für ein jahr voranzahlen. jetz mal meine frage an euch wie kann ich den vertrag kündigen wenn das überhaupt geht oder nicht mehr weiter beachten ?                                                                                                                         bitte um hilfe


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hier gilt das gleiche was ich Dir im anderen Thread schon geantwortet habe

>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/63823-abo-betrug-was-nun-2.html#post327329


----------



## Buchi1000 (27 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

:-p                                        :-p
So - ich hab meine Ruhe!
Ein einziger eingeschriebener Brief (angepasster Vordruck vom Verbraucherschutz) hat gereicht.
keine Mahnung, keine Mails mehr
:-p                                        :-p


----------



## Goblin (27 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> ich hab meine Ruhe


 
Fragt sich nur wie lange. Geschreibsel an Abzocker ist sinnlos. Wandert alles ungelesen in den Müll. Das sollte man auch mit Mahnmüll von denen so machen
Es  gab mal einen Anbieter bei dem man Körbeweise ungeöffnete Widerspruchbriefe im Müll gefunden hat. Soviel dazu


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Goblin schrieb:


> Es  gab mal einen Anbieter bei dem man Körbeweise ungeöffnete Widerspruchbriefe im Müll gefunden hat. Soviel dazu


So ist es:


> Mit ein paar Journalisten-Kollegen wühlen wir im Müll. In der Tonne vorm newadmedia-Büro. Hätte sich Brian C. doch mit den verdienten Euros doch besser einen Schredder gegönnt - Olaf T. hätt's ihm gedankt. Zahlreiche Schreiben finden wir - von probino-Betroffenen aus ganz Deutschland. Und die dazu passenden Inkasso-Schreiben des Osnabrücker Anwalts.


Quelle: Netzwelt
NB: Es war derselbe Anwalt, der z.Zt. für Top-of-Software "arbeitet".

Ob dieses Mal endlich ein Schuh draus wird? Da habe ich nur wenig Hoffnung! :wall:


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Buchi1000 schrieb:


> :-p                                        :-p
> So - ich hab meine Ruhe!
> Ein einziger eingeschriebener Brief (angepasster Vordruck vom Verbraucherschutz) hat gereicht.
> keine Mahnung, keine Mails mehr
> :-p                                        :-p


Daran lags definitiv nicht


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Weiß nicht ob die Links hier schon mal gepostet wurde, aber eine Wiederholung ist nicht schädlich 

*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n1Y4j67vzQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - Abzocke im Internet - Antassia GmbH[/nomedia] 
*


*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSMnTQLx9o&feature=related"]YouTube        - Dubiose Rechnungen und Abofalle der Antassia GmbH[/nomedia]
*


----------



## stella_doro (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

hallo leute,

leider bekam ich das auch zu spüren,aber nun bekam ich sogar von der inkasso ein schreiben, top-of-software hat ernst gemacht, was mache ich nun????



gruss
s. d.


----------



## Hippo (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



stella_doro schrieb:


> ... was mache ich nun????



Das was in den Videos ein Posting über Deinem beschrieben wird oder in den Links in meiner Signatur. 
Du bist nicht alleine, in diesem Thread wurden die Ratschläge schon mehr als einmal gegeben.
Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nur in zwei Dingen von den anderen.

a) in der Anrede
b) im Datum

Eine individuelle Rechtsberatung dürfen wir nicht leisten.
Lies und hör´ Dich mal rein. Wenn Du dann noch Fragen hast schreibe ruhig nochmal


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



stella_doro schrieb:


> leider bekam ich das auch zu spüren,aber nun bekam ich sogar von der inkasso ein schreiben, top-of-software hat ernst gemacht, was mache ich nun????


Na und? Was ändert ein Inkassoschreiben dieses Mannes denn nun? 
Dieses Schreiben erhalten täglich Tausende und Abertausende!

Wie empfiehlt die Verbraucherzentrale richtigerweise:


			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> *Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


Alles klar??? 

NB: Wenn das Schreiben von einem anderen Unternehmen/einer anderen Person als dem obengenannten kam, bitte hier posten (wenns eine Firma ist) oder PN (wenn es sich um eine Person handelt).


----------



## Goblin (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> top-of-software hat ernst gemacht


 
Wenn sie ernst machen würden,würden sie vor Gericht klagen. Der Mahnmüll ist allenfalls nervig aber nicht ernst

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## katarina09 (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

also bei mir war das ja nun ende okt. die erste und bis jetzt letzte Mahnung von Softwaresammler,bis jetzt ist noch nichts weiter gekommen, naja mal wie lange sowas dauert bis das nächste Schreiben kommt. glg Katarina


----------



## Enna26 (18 Dezember 2010)

Liebe Leute ich hab vor ca. 2 monaten Open Office runtergeladen habe in google eingegeben open office und leider auch die erste seite weil da stand gratis angeklickt nun habe ich schon die zweite mahung der firma Antassia GmbH
Rhabanusstraße 10 55118 Mainz bekommen, jedoch diesmal mit einem neuem konto, ich war mir zu keinem zeitpunkt bewust das ich was anschlisse und soger in den agb's die ich überflogen habe stand nichts von kosten, warum auch wenn doch ganz groß gratis stand. bzw kostenloser downlaod.
die wollen nun geld von mir, ich will das nicht begleichen.


> Antassia GmbH
> Rhabanusstraße 10
> 55118 Mainz
> 
> ...



was soll ich tun wie kann ich das unterbinden?! hat jemand erfahrung damit???

_[Namen und persönliche Daten entfernt, gefährdende Links deaktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

1) hier keine Namen nennen
2) das lesen. Komplett.
Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

einfach auf die blaue Schrift klicken.


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

Oder Video gucken

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n1Y4j67vzQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - Abzocke im Internet - Antassia GmbH[/nomedia]


----------



## Enna26 (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

danke, aber eine frage hab ich noch,.. firma ist in deutschland, kommt dieser mahnbescheid auch per mail oder dann per post hab sowas noch nie bekommen!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:11:11 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:05:28 ----------




Hippo schrieb:


> Oder Video gucken
> 
> YouTube        - Abzocke im Internet - Antassia GmbH



super info dieses video danke


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

Da wirst Du auch lange drauf warten können ...
Es gibt die Klimaerwärmung zwar aber es herrscht hier die einhellige Meinung daß BEVOR von so einer Abomahnpupsfirma ein Mahnbescheid kommt am Südpol Bananen wachsen ...
Und soooo stark ist die Erwärmung noch nicht bzw wir erleben das nicht mehr.
Aber wenn ...
... dann kommt der in einem gelben Umschlag vom Gericht und NUR von einem Gericht





Mahnbescheid - Antispam Wiki


edit: aber wie sollte überhaupt ein deutscher Mahnbescheid an eine österreichische Fakeadresse zugestellt werden ...


----------



## Enna26 (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

aber mein name war kein fake:-(((


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

Dann müssen aber immer noch DIE beweisen daß DU einen RECHTSGÜLTIGEN Vertrag abgeschlossen hast ...
... und das könnte schwer werden ...

Eine ladungsfähige Anschrift ist das nämlich nicht.
Zusteller kommt, stellt fest daß die Person nicht da wohnt und unbekannt ist und feddisch.
Dann wäre wieder der MahnpupserAbsender dran.
Aber wie gesagt - beobachte die Klimaerwärmung und die Bananen am Südpol


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*



Enna26 schrieb:


> > Polgarstraße 1221
> > A-1210 Wien
> 
> 
> das war eine fake adresse die ich angegeben habe


Ist doch alles wurscht! Die deutschen Hessen mit Scheinadresse in Mainz haben zwar deine österreichische IP, können damit aber 0,nix anfangen. Alle Mails die kommen, können spamwertig behandelt und gelöscht werden. Schriftlich kann nix eingehen, da ja von dir eine falsche Adresse eingegeben wurde. Die Hessen werden dich in Österreich nicht finden, sie werden dich nicht einmal suchen!


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Genau. Die sind bereits mit denen zufrieden, die sich durch Droh-Mails einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Wie kann es sein, dass Banken solchen internetbekannten Banden immer noch Konten zum Abzocken zur Verfügung stellen?

http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=867#k7701996


> Die Geschäftsverbindung zu dieser Firma werden wir aus den von Ihnen genannten Gründen in Kürze aufheben.





> Abschließend bedauern wir die Ihnen entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten und distanzieren uns davon, zwielichtige Firmen zu unterstützen oder gar mit diesen zusammen zu arbeiten.


----------



## juppi (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

moin
mir ist leider auch ein fehler bei top of unterlaufen.
wollte avira downloaden und kam bei dennen auf die seite,habe meine daten(name ,adresse) eingegeben,und bekam dann auch eine email um mich zu registrieren, erst da viel mir mein fehler auf,habe mich dann natürlich NICHT registriert,weder mit benutzername noch mit pw.
und heute bekam ich eine mail von denne, da ich ja ihre "dienste" nutzen würde,mit der bitte 96€ zu überweisen.
was ich natürlich nicht tun werd.
mal sehn ,wie die weiter reagieren.
habe dennen mal eine mail geschickt,mit dem hinweis,dass ich mich nicht registriert habe und auch keine dienste in anspruch nahm.

lg
juppi


----------



## Niclas (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



juppi schrieb:


> habe dennen mal eine mail geschickt,mit dem hinweis,dass ich mich nicht registriert habe und auch keine dienste in anspruch nahm.


An den Weihnachtsmann geschickt wäre sinnhafter..
Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## Goblin (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> habe meine daten(name ,adresse) eingegeben


 
Bei kostenlosen Angeboten gibt man NIEMALS seine persönlichen Daten an. Dafür gibt es keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund. Spam und vollgemüllte Briefkästen sind noch das harmloseste Übel


----------



## Norbisch (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Bin leider auch ein Opfer von denen geworden, glaube die 2. elektronische Mahnung bis jetzt...

OPM.Media ist eine ähnliche Abzock-Seite, kann nur sagen ignoriert die Seite ebenfalls... die schicken dir auch über Postweg immer wachsende Mahnbescheide usw.

bei denen habe Ich eine Lange email an deren Bank geschickt, Vordrücke dafür gibts im Inet, sorry schaut selber wenns interessiert
naja hab von der Bank keine antwort bekommen, jedoch hörten dann die Mahnbescheide usw. aus, ist keine Sofort Lösung aber denke eine erster guter Schritt diese _[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_ zu kontern.

allerdings ist es so das manch angegebene Banken um die 10 oder 12 Sitze haben und man nur hoffen kann das es an die richtige Adresse geht

Lasst euch nicht verarschen und ein freundlicher Gruß


----------



## Goblin (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> die schicken dir auch über Postweg immer wachsende Mahnbescheide


 
Das sind keine Mahnbescheide sondern Mahnungen. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Mahnbescheide kommen immer vom Gericht und sind bei den Abzockern so selten wie Hitzewellen am Südpol

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## grünax (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo,

in meinem Spam-Ordner fand ich ein Mail vom 16.12.2010 dieser "liebenswerten Gauner GmbH Antassia"mit einer Rechnung über 96,--Euro im Anhang.ich habe mir darauf die Internetseite angeschaut und bin mir sicher,dass ich mich nicht bei top-of-software angemeldet habe.
Auf der Anmeldeseite war rechts neben dem Anmeldefenster klein und unauffällig ein Hinweis,dass:
"Durch Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro) Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre"
Nachdem ich mich informiert hatte kam ich zu dem Entschluss nicht zu reagieren und natürlich auch nichts zu zahlen.
Sollte es wirklich dazu kommen und ich einen Mahnbescheid erhalte werde ich widersprechen.
Heute habe ich nochmal auf derAnmeldeseite von top-of-software nachgeschaut und festgestellt,dass der Hinweis "Durch Drücken.......usw"
nicht mehr rechts neben dem Anmeldefenster steht,sonder direkt darunter.
Eine Reaktion dieser Abzocker weil in einigen Urteilen der Kleingedruckte nebenstehende Hinweis als nicht erkennbar gewertet wurde.
Meine Empfehlung auf keinen Fall reagieren und NICHT zahlen!


----------



## Goblin (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> Heute habe ich nochmal auf derAnmeldeseite von top-of-software nachgeschaut und festgestellt,dass der Hinweis "Durch Drücken.......usw"
> nicht mehr rechts neben dem Anmeldefenster steht,sonder direkt darunter. Eine Reaktion dieser Abzocker weil in einigen Urteilen der Kleingedruckte nebenstehende Hinweis als nicht erkennbar gewertet wurde


Nöö,das ist von den Abzockern so beabsichtigt und hat durchaus Sinn wenn man besch****** will
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


> Sollte es wirklich dazu kommen und ich einen Mahnbescheid erhalte werde ich widersprechen


Vorher gibts Hitzewellen am Südpol


> Meine Empfehlung auf keinen Fall reagieren und NICHT zahlen!


Gute Idee


----------



## grünax (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Noch eine Anmerkung ! Ich hatte sofort nach Erhalt der Antassia Rechnung die darin genannte Kreissparkasse Aue-Schwarzenberg angeschrieben und meine Empörung darüber geäussert,dass eine Kreissparkasse diesen G......... eine Bankverbindung zur Verfügung stellt.
Die Antwort kam prompt am nächsten Tag mit der Zusage man werde sich von diesem "Kunden" trennen,hoffentlich tun sie das auch.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



grünax schrieb:


> und meine Empörung darüber geäussert,dass eine Kreissparkasse diesen G......... eine Bankverbindung zur Verfügung stellt.



Ruhig und gelassen angehen wie  es die VZ empfiehlt wirkt oftmals besser  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## heipe (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

http://www.biallo.de/finanzen/Steuern_Recht/unberechtigte-mahnungen-wehrhaft-gegen-abzocke.php ein guter Artikel dazu und wie man sich wehren kann...


----------



## Goblin (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> Kosten, die bei Registrierung auf solchen Internetseiten entstehen, sollten künftig über ein gut sichtbares Feld immer separat bestätigt werden, fordern Verbraucherschützer


So ein Blödsinn. Damit dreht man die nur die Beweislast um. Wie soll der Verbraucher beweisen dass er eben NICHT seperat bestätigt hat. Wieder ein erbärmlicher Versuch die Abzockerei zu stopen
Quelle http://www.biallo.de/finanzen/Steuern_Recht/unberechtigte-mahnungen-wehrhaft-gegen-abzocke.php


> Stattdessen sollte man einmal schriftlich und am besten per Einschreiben/Rückschein gegenüber dem Unternehmen darlegen, dass man keinen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abschließen wollte und das Angebot für kostenfrei hielt“, so Martin Madej, Jurist beim VZBV


Manche lernen es nie. So ein Unfug kommt von einem Juristen. Unglaublich


----------



## Hippo (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



			
				http://www.biallo.de/finanzen/Steuern_Recht/unberechtigte-mahnungen-wehrhaft-gegen-abzocke.php schrieb:
			
		

> *Einfach und bequem bestellen:*
> Die *Langfassung*  können Sie hier über  unsere absolut sicheren Bezahlsysteme ordern
> Unsere *"Geld-zurück-Garantie"* gibt Ihnen  Sicherheit: Sie sind zurecht unzufrieden mit unserer Leistung? Dann erhalten  Sie Ihre Gebühren zurück! Eine kurze stichhaltige Begründung  per Fax mit Konto-Verbindung an B & Team


Oder hier im Forum die kostenfreien Informationen lesen


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



heipe schrieb:


> http://www.biallo.de/finanzen/Steuern_Recht/unberechtigte-mahnungen-wehrhaft-gegen-abzocke.php ein guter Artikel dazu und wie man sich wehren kann...


kompletter Unfug was da verzapft wird 
Die Button-Lösung kommt – noch dicker? | Die Abo-Falle


> Fassungslos muss man dann wohl die Äusserung von Caren Lay (DIE LINKE) zur Kenntnis nehmen:
> 
> _ Die Beweislast, dass ein Vertrag rechtsgemäß ist, muss bei den Unternehmen liegen._
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippo (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hm ...
Inwieweit diese Button-Lösung seriöse Shopbetreiber tangieren soll erschließt sich mir grad noch nicht.
Die Shops in denen ich kaufe haben alle den Warenkorb in dem schon die Einzelpreise stehen, dann gehts weiter zur Kasse, da wird dann irgendwo dazwischen die Zahlweise, Liefer- und Rechnungsanschrift abgefragt, dann kommt nochmal eine Auflistung aller Modalitäten und Zahlungsverpflichtungen inkl. Versandkosten.
Ich weiß nicht was da noch mehr gefordert werden könnte.
Wobei - vielleicht rechne ich wirklich nicht mit dem Einfallsreichtum der Politiker ...


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Hippo schrieb:


> Hm ...
> Inwieweit diese Button-Lösung seriöse Shopbetreiber tangieren soll erschließt sich mir grad noch nicht.


Einfach sich mal das ganze in der Realität einer  großen Online Betreiber Seite vorstellen.


Hippo schrieb:


> Wobei - vielleicht rechne ich wirklich nicht mit dem Einfallsreichtum der Politiker ...


Eher nicht mit dem Grad der Dämlichkeit der Politiker  und dem Einfallsreichtum der Aboabzocker.


----------



## Hippo (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Einfach sich mal das ganze in der Realität einer  großen Online Betreiber Seite vorstellen.



Also meine Beschreibung war das wie es bei Amazon oder Pearl läuft - und das sind ja nicht grade Tante-Emma-Läden



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ... Grad der Dämlichkeit der Politiker  ...



Sooooo deutlich wollte ich es nicht schreiben ...



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ...und dem Einfallsreichtum der Aboabzocker.



Da könnte ich mir vorstellen daß wieder mit verschiedenen Seiten gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Goblin (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> Inwieweit diese Button-Lösung seriöse Shopbetreiber tangieren soll erschließt sich mir grad noch nicht


Weil es unnötig teuer und aufwändig ist ?! Und weil es alle Shops so machen müssen,ob seriös oder nicht. Es wird sicher Abmahnungen geben wenn man sich nicht daran hält ? Neue Einnahmequelle für gierige Anwälte


> Da könnte ich mir vorstellen daß wieder mit verschiedenen Seiten gearbeitet wird


Genau,eine mit und eine ohne Beweislastumdrehbutten:-D


----------



## Hippo (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Vielleicht bin ich schwer von Begriff, aber inwieweit unterscheidet sich das (jetzt schon angewandte) Verfahren der großen Shops von der Button-Lösung?
Habe ich da irgendwelche Haken und Ösen überlesen?



Tante Edit sagt dazu



> Neue Einnahmequelle für gierige Anwälte



Sowas wie die Buttonlösung hatte ja meine Uraltshopsoftware schon drin
Das kann eigentlich nur noch bei selbstgestrickten Shops passieren


----------



## Sunny_88 (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo zusammen!
Ja auch ich die sich alles tausend mal durchliest und kontrolliert und nie auf so was reinfallen wollte ... ich leider doch abgezockt worden im warsten Sinne des Wortes!
Habe online nach free downloads für Acrobat Reader gesucht ... ja und da auf diese tolle Seite gestoßen bei dem Anmelden abe ich mir noch nichts gedacht / registrieren dacht ja okay ... von 96€ stand da mal so gar nichts ...
Somit dachte ich alles ist okay ... bis dann die Rechnung kam ...
Habe mich allerdings viel zu schnell von denen einschüchtern lassen und Ihnen das Geld überwiesen ... das war nach anchließender Spurensuche im Internet der falsche Weg ... Jetzt möchte ich wissen ob Ihr ne Idee habt und meinen Vorschlag gut findet ...
Ich will mir das Geld zurückholen von der Bank, dafür ist es noch früh genung und den dann ein Schreiben schicken, was die Verbrauscherzentrale als Muster beeitstellt ... sehe Link: Musterschreiben zur Abwehr unberechtigter Forderungen: Artikel der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz zu Freizeit, PC, Schulden
 .... ja und dann abwarten was kommt ... will da wirklich gegen angehen ... weil ich mich so ärgere das ich auf die Reingefallen bin!

Habt Ihr weitere Tipps oder Ideen würde mich über ne Rückmeldung echt freuen ---


----------



## Niclas (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Sunny_88 schrieb:


> und Ihnen das Geld überwiesen ... das war nach anchließender Spurensuche im Internet der falsche Weg ......
> .....
> Ich will mir das Geld zurückholen von der Bank, dafür ist es noch früh genung


Das geht in aller Regel nur solange die Überweisung das eigene Institut  noch nicht 
verlassen hat und  das ist meist höchstens ein Tag. 

Verwechsel das nicht mit Lastschrift

Die Chance das Geld zurückzubekommen ist extrem gering.


----------



## Sunny_88 (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ich informiere mich da Morgen auf jedenfall mal bei meiner Bank ... hätte ich man nur vorher mich nicht einschüchtern lassen ... meine Freundin studiert Berufsrecht und Arbeitsrecht und die hat sich alles durchgelesen und gesat da musst du wohl überweisen ...
Das es solche Seiten gibt ... müsste verboten werden


----------



## Niclas (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Sunny_88 schrieb:


> meine Freundin studiert Berufsrecht und Arbeitsrecht und die hat sich alles durchgelesen und gesat da musst du wohl überweisen ...


da muß sie aber noch viel lernen...


----------



## Sunny_88 (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

3 semester ... ich sag Ihr mal das Sie besser in die Bücher schauen soll


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Sunny_88 schrieb:


> 3 semester ... ich sag Ihr mal das Sie besser in die Bücher schauen soll



... oder hier ins Forum ...
Mach Dich dem unbenommen aber langsam mit dem Gedanken vertraut daß Du die 96 € nicht mehr wiedersehen wirst. Wie Niclas schon geschrieben hat, selbst veranlaßte Überweisungen kannst Du im Normalfall nicht mehr einfangen.
An welche Bank hast Du denn überwiesen?


----------



## bernhard (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Allgemeinerörterung abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/64194-abofallen-sind-massengeschichten.html


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank gibt auf - Lokale Nachrichten aus Osnabrück und Umgebung und dem Emsland | noz.de


> Der bundesweit bekannte Inkasso-Anwalt Olaf Tank löst seine Kanzlei auf. Sein Büro nannte dafür „sehr private Gründe“.


Wenn der Geldspeicher umzieht, wird er einen Schwerlast-Transporter benötigen.


----------



## technofreak (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Antassia nimmt, wie berichtet wird, das Mahndrohgeschäft wieder selbst in die  Hand und droht wieder mit anwaltlicher Christenverfolgung... 

Mal sehen, ob und  wen sie für ihr Mahndrohkasperletheater als Hauptdarsteller gewinnen können.


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Dann kann Olaf Tank ja jetzt von Antassia die Kosten seiner Inanspruchnahme einfordern für die Fälle, in denen der Gegner nicht gezahlt hat.

Danach würde der alte Geldspeicher ohnehin platzen. Er braucht so oder so einen neuen.


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Geldeintreiber Tank löst seine Kanzlei auf - Lokale Nachrichten aus Osnabrück und Umgebung und dem Emsland | noz.de


> „Wenn Herr Tank mein Mandant wäre, würde ich mir Sorgen machen.“


----------



## technofreak (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> Als sicher gilt aber auch, dass die Einschüchterung in vielen Tausend Fällen wirkte und sowohl den Abzockerfirmen als auch dem Geldeintreiber offensichtlich viel Geld in die Kassen spülte.


Eine "leichte" Untertreibung. Für die geschätzte Beute von ca 5-10 Mio € dividiert 
durch 100 ( läßt sich leichter rechnen ) müssen ca 50000-100000 Betroffene 
sich haben einschüchtern  lassen.


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

In Würdigung der "Verdienste" eine Wiederholung einer früheren Laudatio:





dvill schrieb:


> Aber "fleissig" ist er. Mal nur ein Rechenbeispiel:
> 
> Angenommen, ein Mandant schreibt 170000 Rechnungen pro Woche. Da muss dann in etwa gleicher Anzahl ein bedrohliches Anwaltsschreiben hinterher versandt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippo (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Neues über Antassia

Quelle: ORF 2.1.2011

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw_Iwc_yVqM&feature=uploademail"]YouTube        - Internetschwindel der Antassia GmbH[/nomedia]


----------



## technofreak (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Kommentar: Wo ist der Staatsanwalt? - Lokale Nachrichten aus Osnabrück und Umgebung und dem Emsland | noz.de


> Die Justiz bekleckert sich nicht gerade mit Ruhm, wenn es darum geht, Internet-Abzockern das Handwerk zu legen. Seit Jahren streiten die Juristen, ob Abofallen als Täuschung und damit als Betrug anzusehen sind.
> 
> Und währenddessen werden sogar Jugendliche von dieser Mafia eingeschüchtert. Solche Machenschaften dürfen nicht allein den Zivilgerichten überlassen bleiben. Es wird Zeit, dass die Staatsanwälte entschlossener handeln.


Wo laufen sie denn...


----------



## technofreak (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Olaf Tank geht, andere mahnen munter weiter - Lokale Nachrichten aus Osnabrück und Umgebung und dem Emsland | noz.de


> Olaf Tank geht, andere mahnen munter weiter
> Osnabrück. Geldeintreiber Olaf Tank hat sich zwar von der Bühne verabschiedet, aber die Mafia der Internetabzocker bleibt im Geschäft. „Antassia mahnt munter weiter“, heißt es bei jurablogs.com.



Den Rest des Artikels ist zum  sich amüsieren oder an den Kopf fassen


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Mal wieder eine Hymne auf die Buttonlösung.


----------



## denis2 (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Für alle Antassia bzw. Top of Software Geschädigten: Ein Konto von Antassia wird von der Sparkasse Arnstadt-Ilmenau geführt.
Ob die Bänker wirklich wissen mit wem die da zusammenarbeiten? 
Abzock-Betroffene sollten sich auch an die Sparkasse wenden: 

Sparkasse Arnstadt-Ilmenau
An der Sparkasse 1-3
98693 Ilmenau 

Telefon: 03677 660-0 
Telefax: 03677 660-107
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Goblin (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Mehr Infos und den Musterbrief dazu gibt es hier
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen
Sparkassen reagieren recht schnell auf solche Hinweise


----------



## grünax (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

In der 1. Rechnung dieser [...] GmbH war ein Konto bei der Sparkasse "Aue-Schwarzenberg" angegeben.
Bei der eingangenen Mahnung war die "Sparkasse Arnstadt-Ilmenau" aufgeführt.
Ich habe beide Sparkassen angeschreiben und sehr schnell Antwort erhalten,beide Sparkassen haben mir versichert,dass sie sich von dieser [...] Gmbh Antassia trennen werden und mir versichert zunächst nichts von dem Internet[...] gewusst zu haben und sich davon distanziert.
Das ist eine sehr gute Möglichkeit  diesen Gaunern ihre Gaunereien etws zu erschweren wenn man sofort nach einem Rechnungseingang die darauf befindliche Bankverbing anschreibt und mitteilt um welche Art von "Unternehmen" es sich handelt.
Nach meiner Meinung KEINESFALLS REAGIEREN und natürlich nicht ZAHLEN.

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Goblin (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> Nach meiner Meinung KEINESFALLS REAGIEREN und natürlich nicht ZAHLEN


Das deckt sich auch mit der Aussage der VZ


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!*
> *Bleiben Sie stur!*
> *Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen*


Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


----------



## HDHD (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

hallo, ich hab dann auch mal ne frage bezüglich top of software 
ich war leider so eingeschüchtert das ich die ersten 96 euro fürs erste jahr bezahlt hab.. nun ja, ich hab jetzt auf der seite der verbraucherzentrale hamburg gelesen das ich als minderjährige schon garnicht bezahlen bräuchte.
da ich das erste jahr bezahlt habe, weiß ich jetzt nicht ob ich die rechnug fürs 2te jahr einfach ignorieren kann oder - weil ich ja schon kontakt quasi hatte - nicht. 

hier nochmal der auszug zu dem minderjährigenschutz von der VZ:
*"Minderjährige  können solche „Aboverträge“ nur mit  Zustimmung der  Eltern abschließen. Die angeblichen Verträge sind also dreifach  unwirksam. Die Eltern haften  hier auch nicht „für Ihre Kinder“.* *Lassen Sie sich  nicht ins Bockshorn jagen,  wenn die Betreiber  Strafanzeige androhen, weil Tochter/Sohn falsche Angaben im Internet  (z.B.  hinsichtlich ihres Alters) gemacht haben. Das ist nicht verboten!  Es ist das Risiko  des Anbieters, wenn er die Angaben nicht überprüft. **" 
*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



HDHD schrieb:


> da ich das erste jahr bezahlt habe, weiß ich jetzt nicht ob ich die rechnug fürs 2te jahr einfach ignorieren kann oder - weil ich ja schon kontakt quasi hatte - nicht.


Auch wenn man schon mal gezahlt hat, begründet das immer noch kein Vertrasgverhältnis.


----------



## BerlinKatha (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

hallöchen!hab ne frage...

letztes jahr bin ich drauf reingefallen und habe mich nich informiert über antassia und top-of-software und habe gezahlt. so nun bekomm ich wieder so ne rechnungsmail und habe mich informeirt u gemerkt, dass ich echt voll der horst bin, gezahlt zu haben letzutes jahr.

auch wenn ich letztes jahr schon gezahlt habe, dieses mal aber hartnäckig bin und nich antworte. das geht doch dann oder?!

letztes jahr bekam ich mails von web-downloads und die nerven mich immer noch mit mahnungen und schreiben mich immer mit Herrn Katharina ***** an....habe bereits geschrieben, dass wenn dich mich abzocken wollen, schon wissen müssten,. ob dies ein männlicher oder weiblicher vorname ist. kam nix zurück.wieso auch^^


----------



## Goblin (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Lesen:unzufrieden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Lest ihr vorm Schreiben auch mal ?


----------



## BerlinKatha (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

sorry aber wenn ich mir die tausend seiten anseh,lese ich bis morgen noch^^

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:14:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:13:21 ----------

trotzdem danke^^ habs eben gelesen!


----------



## Goblin (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> sorry aber wenn ich mir die tausend seiten anseh,lese ich bis morgen noch^^


Der Beitrag vor Deinem hätte gereicht  Schönen Tag noch


> Auch wenn man schon mal gezahlt hat, begründet das immer noch kein Vertrasgverhältnis.


----------



## RA Meier (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

siehe auch


Die Geschäfte der Antassia GmbH sind heute von der Content Services Ltd. übernommen worden.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Und immer wieder der Hinweis der VZ Hamburg 
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp


> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen:
> 
> Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Auch im Nachbarland gibts unter der Justiz blinde Bratwürste! :unzufrieden:


----------



## Bayernfreund (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

ich wollte mich nur mal bei allen bedanken die hier im forum helfen, ich war fast opfer von Top-Of-Software.De
dank eurer tips schadlos den suckern entkommen,
liebe grüsse, euer bayernfreund:-p


----------



## denis2 (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Mittlerweile versucht top of software seine forderungen über ein konto bei der Baden-Württembergischen Bank einzutreiben. Über die konto nummer:

4276005 

Darum bei der Bank melden und die Damen und Herren informieren wer dieser Geschäftspartner ist:

Baden-Württembergische Bank
Kleiner Schlossplatz 11
70173 Stuttgart

Telefon: +49 711 124-0
Telefax: +49 711 124-41000


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



denis2 schrieb:


> Darum bei der Bank melden und die Damen und Herren informieren wer dieser Geschäftspartner ist:


Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg  schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten können Sie den Gaunern in die Suppe spucken, wenn Sie dazu beitragen, dass deren Konto gekündigt und das Geld an die Absender zurück überwiesen wird.
> 
> Schreiben Sie so an die Bank/Sparkasse, auf deren Konto das Geld überwiesen werden soll (Kontoinstitut über Bankleitzahl ermitteln):
> 
> ...


----------



## RA Meier (2 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Und noch ein Urteil: 

Content Services Ltd. muss ca. 5.000 € zurück zahlen.


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



RA Meier schrieb:


> Das AG Mannheim (Az: 17 C 433/10) hat in der mündlichen Verhandlung vom  1.3.2011 im Wege des Versäumnisurteils erkannt, das die CSL dieses Geld  an mich nebst Kosten und Zinsen zahlen muss.


Sehr schön! Zumindest können die hessischen Handlungsführer allmählich darüber nachdenken, ob sie ihre Boliden auch mit E10 füttern können.



RA Meier schrieb:


> Was ist ein Versäumnisurteil?
> 
> Ein Versäumnisurteil ergeht,  wenn eine Partei vor Gericht nicht erscheint oder keinen Antrag stellt.  Es enthält keine Begründung, sondern nur die reine Entscheidung. Selten  liegt das Fehlen einer Partei an einem tatsächlichen Hinderungsgrund  (z.B. Anwalt hat den Termin verschlafen). Meist stehen rein taktische  Gründe dahinter, beispielsweise, dass man ein Urteil ohne Begründung  haben möchte...


Hier treffen mehrere Tatsachen auf einander. Zum einen sind 5T€ nicht wirklich viel für die Betreiber der Mannheimer Scheinfirma und zum anderen, wer hätte zur Verhandlung erscheinen sollen? Etwa der ausländische Scheingeschäftsführer, der womöglich mit der Beantwortung von konkreten Fragen überfordert sein dürfte oder einer der Anwälte der hessischen Handlungsführer? Das mit dem verschlafenen Termin hatten wir ja bei ihm schon erlebt und außerdem hat er ja bekanntlich an den eigenen Belangen derzeit zu knabbern. Das sich ein anderer, üblicher prominenter Anwalt aus Bayern für so eine Verteidigung her gibt, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, zumal dessen Honorar den Schaden womöglich übersteigen würde. Aber dass man allenfalls ein Urteil ohne Begründung erreichen möchte, dürfte selbstredend sein.


----------



## RA Meier (2 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Die Firma war tatsächlich von einem Anwalt aus München vertreten (nein, nicht der Kollege Pfister). Dieser  hatte bereits vorher schriftsätzlich angekündigt, dass für die Beklagte keiner zum Termin erscheinen werde. Leider war ich krank, so dass ich das Fax erst heute gelesen hatte. 

Der gesamte Absatz "was ist ein Versäumnisurteil" ist ein genereller und allgemeiner Abriss, nicht auf diesen Fall bezogen.


----------



## technofreak (2 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Will die Erfolge nicht schmälern, aber sie kommen um Jahre zu spät. 
Die Nutzlosbranche  ist eh am Ende 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...m-alleingang-gegen-abzocker-2.html#post332849



Reducal schrieb:


> Zumindest können die hessischen Handlungsführer allmählich darüber nachdenken, ob sie ihre Boliden auch mit E10 füttern können.


darüber müssten sie auch  sie auch ohne  diese  Urteile nachdenken


----------



## Jimi (8 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo,

mir geht es wie so vielen hier. Ich habe mich bei Top-of-Software ohne Kenntnis der Kosten angemeldet.

Ich habe sehr aufmerksam und lange in diesem Thema gelesen, habe aber noch 2 abschließende Fragen. Da ich von den Machenschaften dieser Firma erst später erfahren habe (Stern TV, Internet) habe ich die erste Zahlung geleistet. Leider habe ich auch *keinen* Widerspruch gestellt.

Jetzt kam die Rechnung für das 2. Jahr. Wie ich dem Thread entnehmen kann, ist es das beste sich so zu verhalten: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

D. h. einfach nicht darauf reagieren, *NICHT *noch einmal zahlen und die ganzen E-Mails entsorgen. Reagieren sollte man nur wenn ggf. doch ein Mahnbescheid kommt: Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
In diesem Fall würde ich dem Mahnbescheid innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprechen.

1.) Könnt ihr mir diese Vorgehensweise als richtig bestätigen (Unsicherheit ist dennoch da)!
2.) War es ein Fehler damals nicht zu widersprechen (wegen Unkenntnis), sollte ich jetzt noch was tun? (Habe eigentlich nicht vor einen Kontakt zu suchen)

Die Beantwortung der Fragen wäre mir eine Riesenhilfe.

Vielen Dank und schönen Gruss

Jimi


----------



## Goblin (8 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> 1.) Könnt ihr mir diese Vorgehensweise als richtig bestätigen (Unsicherheit ist dennoch da)!
> 2.) War es ein Fehler damals nicht zu widersprechen (wegen Unkenntnis), sollte ich jetzt noch was tun? (Habe eigentlich nicht vor einen Kontakt zu suchen)


 
1. Ja
2. Nein



> sollte ich jetzt noch was tun?


Ja,das schöne Wetter genießen


----------



## Jimi (8 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Wow,

das war die schnellste Antwort die ich jemals in einem Forum bekommen habe.

Danke schön!!!


----------



## nauti007 (9 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ich bin sicher einer der wenigen auf dieser Seite, die nicht geschädigt worden sind.
Trotzdem wollte ich mal etwas loswerden.
Ich finde es ganz große Klasse, dass es diese Seite hier gibt.
Sie gibt einigermaßen große Sicherheit.
Auf diese Seite gestoßen bin ich nach einem Beitrag in Akte 2011 vom 08.03.2011. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Ullrich Meier.
Dort wurde unter anderem über das Versäumnisurteil gegen die Betreiber dieser Seite(n) berichtet. Vielen Dank auch an RA Thomas Meier für seinen Einsatz.
Man hätte sich gewünscht, es wären eher 500.000 Euro, die zurück gezahlt werden müssen. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.

Content Services Ltd. muss ca. 5.000 € zurück zahlen.[/QUOTE]

Macht weiter so und legt diesen Abzockern das Handwerk, sofern man das so nennen darf, ohne jeden Handwerker zu beleidigen.


----------



## twister0 (10 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

irgendwie verstehe ich immer noch nicht diese ganze Aufregung nicht ?

also es steht doch immer Groß und deutlich 
ein Kosten Hinweis auf den Seiten, 
wenn man denn seine Daten danach ein gibt hat man die Vertrags Bedingungen akzeptiert und dann muß man auch zalhen ..

*ob nun so einer Forderung Rechtmäßig ist darüber kann man sich Streiten,*
*schließlich muß man auch GEZ Gebühren zahlen *
*auch wenn man gar kein TV und Radio nutzt .*​


----------



## dvill (10 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

In der Frage sind sich alle Gerichte einig.

Bei Webseiten von Banditen mit absichtlich verschleierten Preisinformation kommt kein Vertrag zustande.

Niemand musste jemals so etwas zahlen. Wer zahlte, tat das aus Angst vor nichts.


----------



## Hippo (10 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Und diesen Artikel gibts auch noch ...

Aus obigem Link


> Als ich mich angemeldet habe, war garantiert kein Preis zu sehen. Wie kann ich das beweisen?
> Müssen Sie gar nicht. Webseiten sind nicht aus Stein gemeißelt. Die Betreiber können ihre Seiten, wenn sie möchten, im Minutentakt ändern. Das deutsche Zivilrecht ist in diesem Fall aber auf Seiten der Verbraucher. Heißt: Im Streitfall müssen nicht Sie beweisen, dass kein Preis zu sehen war. Sondern der Anbieter, der Geld von Ihnen will, muss beweisen, dass der Preis durchaus klar und deutlich zu sehen war.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> twister0


Einen echten (verdrehten )  Abofallenpromoter   hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## bernhard (10 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



twister0 schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich immer noch nicht diese ganze Aufregung nicht ?


BTW.: Läuft der Benz auch mit E10?


----------



## dvill (11 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



twister0 schrieb:


> also es steht doch immer Groß und deutlich
> ein Kosten Hinweis auf den Seiten


Neuerdings stimmt das sogar in gewissen Grenzen. Respekt.

Eine erstaunliche Lernleistung der Büttelborn-Bande.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



dvill schrieb:


> Neuerdings stimmt das sogar in gewissen Grenzen.


Ohne die   Grundvoraussetzungen des Geschäftsmodells der Nutzlosbranche Täuschung 
und Irreführung  läuft das Geschäft ja auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Squall8502 (14 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hi zusammen !! 

Ich habe heute in der Früh die "2. UND LETZTE MAHNUNG" bekommen weil ich mich anscheinend bei Top of Software am 9.10.2010 angemeldet habe ! 

Wie ich die Mahnung gelesen habe musste ich erst nachdenken wie ich da überhaupt hingekommen bin. Ich bin mir jetzt zwar nicht sicher aber ich deinke das ich über kino.to hingekommen bin und mich dann registriert habe.  

Auf jeden Fall habe ich 2 Mahn - Mails bekommen die ich gelöscht habe. Da ich jetzt die Mahung bekommen habe in der steht das ein Rechtsanwalt und / oder ein Inkassobüro sich der Sache annimmt falls ich nicht zahle bin ich doch etwas verunsichert. Ich kann mich nämlich überhaupt nicht mehr daran erinnern ob der Preis übersichtlich dort gestanden ist oder nicht. Beweise dafür habe ich auch keine. 

Meine Frage jetzt : 

Soll ich das wirklich alles ignorieren und die Mahnungen einfach wegwerfen und schicken die wirklich jemanden von Mannheim nach Wien ( mein Wohnort ) der das Geld persönlich einfordert ?


----------



## Goblin (14 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> schicken die wirklich jemanden von Mannheim nach Wien ( mein Wohnort ) der das Geld persönlich einfordert ?


Wohl zuviel schlechte Filme gesehen,oder 
Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen der den Mist ignoriert hat. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten


> Beweise dafür habe ich auch keine


Brauchst Du auch nicht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Squall8502 schrieb:


> schicken die wirklich jemanden von Mannheim nach Wien ( mein Wohnort ) der das Geld persönlich einfordert ?


In Mannheim befindet sich ohnehin nur ein Briefkasten der Büttelborner.
Und da Briefkästen bekanntlich nicht selbständig laufen können, dürfte dies eher unwahrscheinlich sein....:scherzkeks:


----------



## Squall8502 (14 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ich danke dir für deine schnelle Antwort !! 
Ich werde die Mahnschreiben einfach weghauen und die Mails löschen bis das Theater ein Ende hat ! :-p


----------



## Cybertron (16 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo Leute !
Ich bin auch ein Opfer von T.o.S. geworden und habe nun schon eine zweite
Mahnung bekommen.
A u f g e p a s s t :
Der sogenannte "Rechtsanwalt" Tank scheint aus dem Rennen zu sein.
Jetzt hat sich scheinbar ein neuer Ganove gefunden, der für top-of-software
( Antassia GmbH ) die Drecksarbeit macht !!
Das ist : Content Services Ltd. , Mundenheimer Str. 70 , 68219 Mannheim.
Das Interessanteste daran ist ,dass der Hauptsitz dieser dubiosen Firma in
Cardiff ( England ) und der Director ein gewisser (...) ( ein mir
bekannter Name ) ist !!!!
Passt auf und lasst euch nicht ins Bockshorn jagen !!
Grüße von Cybertron:wall:


----------



## Nogo58 (21 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo 

ich war noch dümmer und habe letztes Jahr 96 € bezahlt.
Jetzt bekomme ich noch Mal Mahnungen für die 2. Rate.
Was könnte noch bei passieren???

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Nogo58 schrieb:


> und habe letztes Jahr 96 € bezahlt.


>> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Nogo58 schrieb:


> Was könnte noch bei passieren???


>> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Goblin (21 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Edit


----------



## glou (22 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo,

also ich habe mich auch angemeldet und habe aber geantwortet, dass ich weder ein programm gedownloaded hab noch sonst etwas...

Im Endeffekt hab ich mich so einschüchtern lassen dass sie mir eine Ratenzahlung, auf mein Verlangen angeboten haben, die ich aber auch nicht aufbringen kann.SCHEIßE

Es gab dazu noch eine Firmenübernahme, was mach ich denn jetzt??
Achja und auf meine ANfrage dass sie mir die Zugangsdaten schiken sollten ahebn sie nicht geamtwortet...

Hilfe...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



glou schrieb:


> also ich habe mich auch angemeldet


wann? 


glou schrieb:


> Es gab dazu noch eine Firmenübernahme, was mach ich denn jetzt??


Spamfilter entsprechend aktivieren


----------



## Goblin (22 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> habe aber geantwortet


Man antwortet nicht auf Mahndrohspam. Mach Dir wenigstens die Mühe und lies ein paar Beiträge bevor Du blind drauflos schreibst. Mit einer Ratenzahlvereinbarung erkennst Du die Forderung an. Ganz dumm



> hat er ja wohl nicht


Stimmt. Hatte den Beitrag nur überflogen


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Goblin schrieb:


> Mit einer Ratenzahlvereinbarung erkennst Du die Forderung an.


Nicht zwangsläufig, aber es verschlechtert die Situation erheblich.
Gaube  aber trotzdem nicht, dass der Laden zu ernsthaften Mitteln greift


----------



## Cybertron (22 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo !
Auf keinen Fall bezahlen !!!!
Es fällt eher der Mond auf die Erde , als dass die " top-of-software-Bande"
gerichtlich etwas unternimmt.
Auch Drohungen mit Anwälten oder Inkassobüros sind rechtswidrig und können
strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben.
Lass Dich bloß nicht von diesen Ganoven einschüchtern !!!!
Gruß von Cybertron    :wall:


----------



## glou (22 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Lieber Cybertron, 

vielen,vielen Dank für deine äußerst schnelle Rückmeldung...

Danke...


----------



## jupp11 (22 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Interessant:
Ein  Einmalposter ist vertrauenswürdiger  als alle hier seit Jahren tätigen Mitarbeiter ....


----------



## glou (22 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Was sagt (schreibt) ein Senior Member dazu?


----------



## BenTigger (22 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Interessant:
> Ein  Einmalposter ist vertrauenswürdiger  als alle hier seit Jahren tätigen Mitarbeiter ....



Tja, er hats halt verständlicher ausgedrückt :scherzkeks:


----------



## Antiscammer (22 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Das Unterschreiben der Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung wäre das dümmste, was man machen kann, und auch so ziemlich der einzig mögliche Fehler.

Denn in den vorgefertigten Vereinbarungen, die von solchen Abzockern bzw. ihren Anwälten geliefert werden, steckt meistens ein sogenanntes "Forderungsanerkenntnis". Hierauf kommt es an (und nicht unbedingt auf die Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung). Es kann natürlich immer noch sein, dass das Anerkenntnis wegen Form- oder Inhaltsmängeln unwirksam ist. Aber auf jeden Fall würde es dann sehr kompliziert werden, und oft kommt man dann leider nicht mehr da raus und muss sogar eine eigentlich völlig unbegründete Forderung bezahlen.
Also: auf keinen Fall diesen Mist unterschreiben.

Abseits davon kann man sich bequem zurücklehnen. Wir kennen diese Abzocker seit Jahren, vor "top-of-software.de" gab es das Vorgängerprojekt "opendownloads". Selbe Plörre in anderen Schläuchen, aber dieselbe Bande.

Die haben Betroffenenzahlen im Millionenbereich produziert, aber in nicht einem einzigen Fall haben sie einen Gerichtsprozess gewonnen. Meines Wissens haben sie es noch nicht einmal versucht. (Von anderen Banden gibt es eine Handvoll Prozesse, die aber immer dann, wenn der Betroffene sich mit einem vernünftigen Anwalt gewehrt hat, von den Abzockern verloren wurden.)

Es gibt keinen Grund, Angst vor diesen miesen Eierdieben haben zu müssen.


----------



## glou (27 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Okay,[...]...

Muss ich mir jetzt einen Anwalt besorgen oder sie ignorieren?

Danke, übrigens...

_[Fäkalien entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (27 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung hat man keine Rechtspflicht, in irgendeiner Weise Stellung an die Gegenpartei nehmen zu müssen.

Wenn man das schon nicht muss, dann braucht man auch keinen Anwalt.

Tatsache ist aber: nach ein paar bösen Drohbriefen schläft die Sache von selbst ein. Die Klabautermänner gehen nicht vor Gericht. Es zahlen nur diejenigen, die sich von den frechen Drohungen einschüchtern lassen. Das reicht, um die Ferraris zu betanken. Der ganze Rest kann sein Geld behalten, egal ob mit oder ohne Widerspruchsgeschreibsel oder Anwaltsbesuch.


----------



## glou (28 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ok...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



glou schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt einen Anwalt besorgen oder sie ignorieren?


Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## Neuer1234 (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo ,  

Ich bin sehr verzweifelt . Also ich hab mich vor ca 1 Jahr bei http://www.top-of-software.de/  angemeldet um etwas zu downloaden da habe ich nichts von irgentwelche  Kosten gesehen . Das blöde ist ich hab mich komischer weise mit den  Daten meines Bruder angemeldet . Und dan kam paar Wochen später eine  Rechnung . Mein Vater hat die dan bezahlt . Jetzt kam vor 2 Woche wieder  eine Rechnung genau das gleiche . Da der Vertrag 2 Jahre geht , was ich  nicht gesehen hab . Soll ich es jetzt meinen Eltern wieder sagen und  bezahlen oder was soll ich tun ? ( bin noch nicht volljährig , mein  bruder jetzt schon ) Hab Angst , weil die sonst mit Anwalt oder so  drohen und ich habe Angst das ich dann Email oder Post vom Anwalt oder  Polizei oder sowas bekomme . Bitte helft mir ! Mein Bruder soll davon nichts mitbekommen . Da die anscheidt später auch schriftliche Mahnungen oder vom Anwalt schicken werden es meine Eltern wohl herraus finden das gibts wieder Ärger . 

Jetzt kam die 1. Mahnung wo drin steht das ich 99€ bezahlen soll sonst schalten sie ihren anwalt ein . 

1 wunderte mich bei der rechnung am anfang da schreiben sie : wir freuen uns, dass Sie den Dienst bereits ein Jahr lang nutzen und bitten Sie daher, folgenden
Betrag für das zweite und letzte Leistungsjahr an uns zu überweisen. Wir haben das Internetprojekt
auf www.top-of-software.de zum Ablauf des 31.12.2010 von der Antassia GmbH übernommen.
Der zwischen Ihnen und der Antassia GmbH bestehende Vertrag ist auf uns übergegangen. Content Services Ltd so heißt die firma wohl jetzt .


----------



## Antiscammer (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ihr habt vor 1 Jahr völlig unnötig bezahlt. Hättet Ihr gar nicht tun müssen.

1. Bist Du Minderjährig, und Abo-Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können von den Eltern jederzeit für nichtig erklärt werden.

2. kommt selbst bei Erwachsenen bei diesen albernen Kostenfallen-Webseiten kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Eine Kostenpflicht entsteht nicht. 

3. gehen diese Kasperbuden nie vor Gericht. Im Gegenteil - sie scheuen die Gerichte wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Der Betroffene kann sogar den Spieß umdrehen und die Abzocker auf Unterlassung weiterer Mahnungen verklagen. Klappt oft recht gut, siehe hier:
Rechtsanwalt Thomas Meier - Internetrecht Forderungsabwehr

Also: ein Zahlungsanspruch hat auch schon vor einem Jahr gar nicht bestanden, und der Anspruch besteht jetzt natürlich auch nicht.

Es gibt kein Gesetz, wonach etwa durch eine einmalig im Rechtsirrtum erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt würde.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Also: wer einmal gezahlt hat, obwohl er das gar nicht hätte tun müssen, muss jetzt deswegen nicht noch einmal bezahlen.

Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird)
 kein einziger Fall eines vom Abzocker angestrengten Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Ganz einfache Formel. Diese miesen Eierdiebe leben nur von denjenigen, die sich einschüchtern lassen.

Keine Brieffreundschaften mit Abzockern anfangen, es lohnt nicht.


----------



## Neuer1234 (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Okay , wieso ist denn die Antasie Gmbh nicht mehr da ? Und schreiben die auch schriftlich ? oder nur per Email ? und wieso schreiben sie nur 1 mahnung ?


----------



## Goblin (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ob per Mail,Brief,Rauchzeichen oder Brieftaube ist völlig Schnuppe. Ob eine oder Tausend Mahnungen ist auch Wurscht

Für sowas gibts Spamfilter bzw Mülltonnen


----------



## Antiscammer (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Eben. Das ist alles genau so wichtig wie die Frage, wie lange die Henne von Bauer Huber Sonntags gackert, wenn sie ein Ei legt.


----------



## Malony (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo, habe gestern von Content4U-GmbH eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. 
Auch wenn ich ein Häkchen unter der AGB gemacht hab, muß ich die 96 € zahlen ?


----------



## Goblin (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von all den anderen in diesem Thread. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut. Ließ die anderen Beiträge. Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder VZ

Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten

Hier noch Links für die Lesefaulen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html


----------



## Malony (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Sorry, hast ja recht. Das war im ersten "Schock" - Zustand. Jetzt werd ich per Mail widersprechen.Danke.


----------



## Goblin (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> Jetzt werd ich per Mail widersprechen


Warum? Hast Du überhaupt einen einzigen Beitrag gelesen ?


----------



## Malony (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Ja, wieso ?
Es reicht auch aus wenn ich per Mail widerspreche, oder ?


----------



## Goblin (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Man schreibt Mailrobotern keine Liebesmails


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

z.B. deswegen ....
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html  :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Malony (29 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Schön, dann werd ich mich zurücklehnen und mich dem Fernsehprogram widmen.


----------



## Neuer1234 (30 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

und ich muss es wohl demnächst meinen eltern sagen


----------



## Hippo (30 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Beichten Ja
Zahlen *NEIN*

Zeig Deinen Eltern die Antworten hier und ich denke die Beichte wird glimpflich ausfallen


----------



## Antiscammer (30 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Wir empfehlen Minderjährigen grundsätzlich immer, die Eltern zu informieren. 
Aber man kann denen ruhig diese Seiten hier zeigen. Es gibt keinen Grund, zu zahlen oder Bedenken haben zu müssen.


----------



## Neuer1234 (30 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

1 ist mir immer noch nicht klar & zwar : in allen foren wo ich geguckt hab ist die rede von antassia gmbh mainz und bei mir in der rechnung ( 2. ) ist jetzt Content Services ltd.
und bei mir also bei der 2. rechnung ( im 2. jahr des vertrages ) steht : 
wir freuen uns, dass Sie den Dienst bereits ein Jahr lang nutzen und bitten Sie daher, folgenden
Betrag für das zweite und letzte Leistungsjahr an uns zu überweisen. Wir haben das Internetprojekt
auf www.top-of-software.de zum Ablauf des 31.12.2010 von der Antassia GmbH übernommen.
Der zwischen Ihnen und der Antassia GmbH bestehende Vertrag ist auf uns übergegangen.


----------



## Goblin (30 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Es is doch völlig Wurscht ab der Abzocker abcde.GmbH oder fghij.Content Services ltd heisst. Mahnmüll ist Mahnmüll


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Neuer1234 schrieb:


> 1 ist mir immer noch nicht klar & zwar : in allen foren wo ich geguckt hab ist die rede von antassia gmbh mainz und bei mir in der rechnung ( 2. ) ist jetzt Content Services ltd.


Menno! Nochmals etwas zur Erleuchtung: Die Antassia GmbH in Mainz und die Content Services Ltd. in Mannheim-Neckarau haben ein und denselben (Strohmann-) Geschäftsführer und ein und dieselben Hintermänner, ist also ein und derselbe Laden!
Schmeiß das Zeug in die Tonne und gut ists!


----------



## Neuer1234 (30 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

ah okay , mal sehen wie sie drauf reagieren .


----------



## Hippo (30 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

genau so >>> Triangelus kalletalus ? Antispam Wiki


----------



## Blauer Elias (1 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo :-D
Auch der Blaue Elias ist in die Abzockfalle getappt:unzufrieden:.
Dies geschah am 23.03.2010. den ersten Betrag von 96€ habe ich ohne zu Murren bezahlt. Jetzt bekam ich am 23.03 2011 von Top of Software wieder eine Zahlungaufforderung von 96€ mit dem Hinweis das der Vertrag über 2 Jahre läuft. Dann habe ich am Dienstag auf Sat 1 Akte 2011 geschaut und habe mich erschrocken. Da tauchte doch die Firma Softwaresammler auf.
Bis jetzt habe ich die 96€ nicht überwiesen. Ich bin im Moment in einer 
Finanzellen Lage die etwas Angespannt ist. Was mich zum Grübeln bringt ist:
Was passiert wenn ich nicht zahle? Bekomme ich vielleicht Briefpost von einem 
Inkassounternehmen? Sollte ich in dieser Sache mal zur Polizei gehen?
 Blauer Elias


----------



## Goblin (1 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


> Was passiert wenn ich nicht zahle


Dann kannste Dein Geld behalten


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



Blauer Elias schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn ich nicht zahle?


>> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Neuer1234 (3 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

also ich habs jetzt meinen eltern gesagt und sie wollen nicht bezahlen erstmal abwarten . mein vater glaubt nicht dran es schriftliche briefe kommen . mal abwarten


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ130384132406877/link870991A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz
> 26.04.2011
> top-of-Software - alte Masche in neuem Gewand
> Verbraucherzentrale will Internetabzockern zu Leibe rücken
> ...


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

top-of-software.de: Neuer Besitzer zockt mit alter Masche ab


> *Nutzer sollen aktiv helfen*
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz schlägt Nutzern zudem vor, aktiv zu helfen, um den Betreibern solcher Internetseiten das Geschäft zu erschweren. Betroffene können helfen, indem sie das Geldinstitut der Seitenbetreiber beziehungsweise der von diesen beauftragten Inkassobüros über die unseriösen Machenschaften informieren und darum bitten, das Konto zu kündigen oder. zu sperren. Auf Abzocke im Internet: Artikel der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz zu Freizeit, PC, Schulden finden Betroffene ein Musterschreiben, mit dem sie sich an die entsprechenden Sparkassen und Banken wenden können.


----------



## Sammy123 (7 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Hallo,

ich habe, glaube ich, ein weiterfuehrendes Problem mit den "Kollegen" von top-of-software.de (ehemals Antassia).
Ich war leider super doof und habe vor einem Jahr tatsaechlich 96 Euro fuer das downloaden von google chrome BEZAHLT !!!
Jetzt liegt die Rechnung byw. Mahnung fuer das 2. Jahr vor.
Was tun?
Fuer einen Erfahrungsaustauch vorallem ueber die rechtliche Situation waere ich echt dankbar !

VIELEN DANK AN ALLE die HELFEN Koennen.

Sammy123:cry:


----------



## BenTigger (7 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de antassia*

mal hier lesen:

bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen?


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juni 2011)

Der neue interne Link  >  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.18942/

und  der Contentlink http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...en-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-100518/


----------



## derstab (29 Juni 2011)

Grundsätzlich fallen immer noch einige auf solche Fallen rein. Grundsätzlich gibt es viele die tatsächlich auf das erste Schreiben zahlen aus Angst vor der Drohung welche ja eindeutig zu lesen sind. Definitiv keine Antworten geben, keine Stellungnahmen und irgendwann geht denen das Papier aus.
Zu solchen Dingen gibt es aber bald auch echte Änderung. Seht den Link an:
http://www.bmj.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/DE/2011/20110623_Buttonloesung_gegen_Internetabzocke_kommt.html


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2011)

Nur ob das DIE Auswirkung hat die man sich verspricht?
Die Abofallen gegen die diese Buttonlösung helfen soll sind mehr oder weniger tot.
Was da jetzt noch läuft ist der verzweifelte Versuch nochmal nachzuernten und auch mit gelegentlichen Mahnbescheiden zu arbeiten um noch ein paar Doofe zu erwischen. Hier werden Schneeschieber verteilt wenn im April der letzte Schnee weggetaut ist.
Aktueller sind die Handyabzocker mit der Drittanbieterfakturierung. Das sind die neuen Abofallen - nur kommt man denen mit der Buttonlösung nicht bei


----------



## derstab (29 Juni 2011)

Da hast Du recht, der Button für Handys müsste erst erfunden werden aber ich las dazu einmal dieses hier:


> Ein Telekom Mitarbeiter gab auf Nachfrage seitens Stern TV den Tipp, dass man telefonisch beim Kundenservice das Verschlüsseln der Rufnummer beantragen kann. Somit wird die Rufnummer nicht mehr an Drittanbieter “WAP” gesendet. Diese Drittanbietersperre kann bisher, nach unseren Informationen nur bei der Telekom angefordert werden. O2 und Co haben angeblich noch keine Probleme mit Drittanbieter-Abzocke gehabt…


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Juni 2011)

Alles Lüge!


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2011)

derstab schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht, der Button für Handys müsste erst erfunden werden aber ich las dazu einmal dieses hier:


Davon hab ich auch noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Soenke (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo,​
in den AGB der Antassia GmbH, die "top of software" betreibt, heißt es:

_2.3. Dem Anbieter bleibt es unbenommen, die in dem ausgefüllten Formular enthaltene Vertragserklärung zurückzuweisen. *Vertragserklärungen von Personen unter 18 Jahren werden grundsätzlich zurückgewiesen.*_

Im Ergebnis kann deshalb sogar der Minderjährige, der bereits gezahlt hat, das Geld zurückfordern. Dies hat das AG Essen noch im Juni 2011 entschieden.

Hier der Link zu dem Urteil in meinem Internetauftritt:

(Rückforderungsanspruch eines Minderjährigen gegenüber der Antassia)

Grüße
Sönke


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2011)

Nichts gegen Ihre Kanzlei, aber das ist hart an der Grenze zu "Werbung".


----------



## Soenke (29 Juni 2011)

ok ok ... zumindest wollte ich auch erreichen, dass es sich "herumspricht" !

Die Antassia könnte evtl. ins "Schwimmen kommen", wenn einige Minderjährige, die gezahlt haben, Ansprüche geltend machen.

(für einen Anwalt ist mit der Rückforderung kein lohnendes Geschäft zu machen - verdient habe ich an der Angelegenheit 87,47 € - inkl. Fahrt zum Gericht von 80 km hin und zurück; die Akte ist ungefähr 200 Seiten stark)


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Alles Lüge!



Rüdiger das siehst Du ganz verkehrt ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Pressestelle >>> Outsourcing to Brothers Grimm ltd.


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2011)

Soenke schrieb:


> (für einen Anwalt ist mit der Rückforderung kein lohnendes Geschäft zu machen - verdient habe ich an der Angelegenheit 87,47 € - inkl. Fahrt zum Gericht von 80 km hin und zurück; die Akte ist ungefähr 200 Seiten stark)


Ich bin Freiberufler, ich weiß wie man jammert, ohne zu Leiden! 

Im Ernst: mir ist klar, dass in der Regel mit solchen Fällen kein oder nur sehr wenig Geld zu verdienen ist. Das ist auch der einzige Grund, warum ich das obige Posting habe stehen lassen.

Trotzdem kann es nicht sein, dass angefangen wird, wild Werbung zu machen. Wir haben Anwälte, die im Team mitarbeiten, die nicht als solche erkennbar sind und nicht zuletzt denen gegenüber wäre das nicht fair. Und nachdem ich das klargestellt habe, rechne ich da auch mit Verständnis.


----------



## mariluu (13 Juli 2011)

Brauche dringend euren Rat.
Bin (wieviele andere auch) auf die Seite top-of-software hereingefallen, ist allerdings schon ein Jahr.
Dummerweise habe ich damals, total eingeschüchtert, keinen Widerruf eingelegt sondern den Betrag gezahlt.
Nun ist die Rechnung für das zweite Vertragsjahr ins Haus geflattert. Wie verhalte ich mich nun am besten? Nicht zahlen? Auch die zweiten 96 € überweisen? Macht es jetzt, nach einem Jahr, noch Sinn die Sache anzufechten?Möchte mit der ganzen Sache eigentlich nichts mehr zu tun haben....
Hoffe auf euren Rat!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Goblin (13 Juli 2011)

Lesen
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...en-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-100518/


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2011)

Wenn Du mit "anfechten" meinst Deine ersten 96.- € zurückzubekommen - nein
Zum anderen hat Dir Goblin schon den Link geschickt


----------



## mariluu (13 Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Werde die 96€ also nicht überweisen und kommende Mahnungen einfach ungelesen ignorieren....

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Goblin (13 Juli 2011)

Gute Idee


----------



## piene (18 Juli 2011)

am wochenende hab ich im emailpostfach meines sohnes ne 2. und letzte mahnung von content service ltd für top-of-software.de gefunden.
an der beigefügten rechnung konnt ich erkennen ich kann sicher nicht schuld dran sein! ich mach mich doch nicht noch 5 jahre älter als ich eh schon bin! mein sohn hat sich offenbar den divXplayer heruntergeladen und sich mit seiner email-adresse aber mit meinen daten angemeldet. bevor ich ihn deswegen zusammenscheißen konnte hab ich an der formulierung der rechnung gemerkt daß es sich dabei um "beschiß" handeln muß! keiner schickt nach über nem halben jahr ohne reaktion von mir eine 2. mahnung per email wenn er meine korrekte postadresse hat! keiner droht mir in der rechnung bei evtl. falschen angaben mit ner anzeige wegen betrugs, garniert mit meinem falschen geburtsdatum, und erklärt mir daß ich keine chance hab mich rauszureden weil die IP-adresse registriert wurde und der "verursacher" über den prodiver entlarvt werden kann! also das ganze übliche programm eben....
egal! was ich jetzt gerne wüßte:
gibt's irgendne stelle an die ich nachrichtlich meinen fall weiterleiten kann, rein zum zweck der "registrierung"?

anwalt oder polizei brauch ich nich da ja bei mir kein finanzieller schaden entstanden ist weil ich nicht vorhabe irgendwas zu bezahlen!
die zeit die ich über's wochenende im internet bei "recherchen" vertrödelt hab, die kann ich ja wohl nicht geltend machen 
meine frage wäre also:
gibt's irgendne stelle die solche fälle "sammelt"?
also ich hoffe das!
weil, nach allem was ich bisher gelesen hab tingelt diese firma seit elichen jahren immer mit der gleichen masche (die haben nicht mal die formulierung auf ihren anschreiben überarbeitet) durchs internet! auch diverse gerichtsurteile haben nichts daran geändert! und ich hab schon die hoffnung daß es irgendwo sowas wie ne "organisation" gibt die sich dafür einsetzt solche sachen in den griff zu kriegen?!

also bitte! wenn jemand irgendwas weiß bitte melden!
heißen dank!!!
piene


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juli 2011)

piene schrieb:


> weil, nach allem was ich bisher gelesen hab tingelt diese firma seit elichen jahren immer mit der gleichen masche


Nicht nur diese sondern ein ganze Reihe andere mit demselben "Geschäftsmodell"

Wenn du wissen willst, warum das seit fast sieben Jahren so reibungslos funktioniert
lies das:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/ar...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html

Die Organisation, die das stoppen könnte, ist die hier >> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutscher_Bundestag


----------



## Heiko (18 Juli 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Organisation, die das stoppen könnte, ist die hier >> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutscher_Bundestag


Nach der aktuellen Lage würde ich behaupten, dass da vorher der Rhein beginnt, aufwärts zu laufen.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juli 2011)

deswegen schrub ich "*könnte*"
sogenannter   Konjunktiv Irrealis


----------



## piene (19 Juli 2011)

vielen dank jupp, vielen dank heiko,
für die "ermutigenden" hinweise 
prinzipiell ist mir schon klar wieso das "seit jahren reibungslos" funktioniert!
es gibt keine möglichkeiten gegen diese firmen gesamt vorzugehen solang das was sie machen, zwar für's moralische empfinden nicht ganz einwandfrei, aber immer noch legal ist.

bis die gesetzgebung in gang kommt (also wenn der rhein anfängt aufwärts zu fließen), haben diese firmen für jeden riegel den man ihnen vorschieben könnte bereits mindestens ein neues hintertürchen gefunden!
und gelegentlich mal von einem der bezahlt hat vor den kadi gezerrt zu werden, wo dann festgestellt wird daß die forderung ungerechtfertigt ist und zurückerstattet werden muß,... tja,
das schmerzt nicht besonders und zieht auch keinerlei konsequenzen nach sich...
es gibt ja trotzdem immer noch genug leute die bezahlen!

sicherlich trägt der verbraucher auch eine gewisse verantwortung für sein eigenes handeln.
jeder mensch hat das recht fehler zu machen, und den mist den er sich damit eingebrockt hat letztlich selbst auszulöffeln!
diese "selbstbestimmung" will der staat seinen bürgern natürlich nicht nehmen,... und ruht sich brettlbreit drauf aus,...
und gibt damit den diversen abzockern eine herrliche vielfalt von möglichkeiten menschen nach strich und faden auszunutzen...

die gesetzgebung kann das recht entspannt sehen, sie weiß ja daß sich der verbraucher nicht abzocken lassen muß!
das problem ist nur... weiß der verbraucher das auch?
also nach allem was ich bisher an beiträgen gelesen hab würde ich sagen der großteil weiß es eher nicht!
klar steht es jedem frei sich zu informieren, keine frage!
ich hab das schließlich auch getan...
nachdem ich mich tagelang durch unzählige seiten geackert hab
kann ich letztlich dem verbraucher nur dringend empfehlen:
- für den sicheren, entspannten umgang mit allen bereichen die einem das internet bietet, vorab ein paar semester jura zu studieren (als fernstudium gegen eine geringe gebühr versteht sich!)
- für das normale, anspruchslose surven reichts evtl. schon wenn man sich eine ausgewachsene paranoia zulegt 

danke für den tipp mein anliegen "ganz oben" vorzutragen!
auf die idee wär ich selber gar nicht gekommen!
aber ich kann's ja mal probieren!
... und dann schreib ich noch ein freundlich formuliertes brieflein an content service ltd mit der bitte ihre abzocke dauerhaft einzustellen!

es werden wetten angenommen was mehr fruchtet! 
...ich persönlich setze auf den rhein!


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2011)

Ich setze auf Möglichkeit "C" - zumindest was die Veränderungen in meiner restlichen Lebenszeit angeht - es passiert nix


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Juli 2011)

piene schrieb:


> es gibt keine möglichkeiten gegen diese firmen gesamt vorzugehen solang das was sie machen, zwar für's moralische empfinden nicht ganz einwandfrei, aber immer noch legal ist.


Jedenfalls tut sich die Justiz dabei äußerst schwer, obwohl es einige gute Ansätze gibt. Aber manch guter Ansatz ist wieder durch Verfahrenseinstellungen oder Verfahrensablehnungen im Sande verlaufen.


piene schrieb:


> bis die gesetzgebung in gang kommt (also wenn der rhein anfängt aufwärts zu fließen), haben diese firmen für jeden riegel den man ihnen vorschieben könnte bereits mindestens ein neues hintertürchen gefunden!


Oder man gründet Briefkastenfirmen auf den British Virgin Islands, in Dubai, Südamerika oder sonstwo in der Welt. Und sucht (und findet) auch einen Inkassobutzen, der in Deutschland den entsprechenden Druck mit all den dünnpfiffigen Drohungen aus der Gruselkiste der unseriösen Butzen (Schufaeintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher, Zwangsvollstreckung und solchen Mist, der den Leuten Angst macht) aufbaut.


piene schrieb:


> und gelegentlich mal von einem der bezahlt hat vor den kadi gezerrt zu werden, wo dann festgestellt wird daß die forderung ungerechtfertigt ist und zurückerstattet werden muß,... tja,
> das schmerzt nicht besonders und zieht auch keinerlei konsequenzen nach sich...
> es gibt ja trotzdem immer noch genug leute die bezahlen


 Leider ist das so! Viele halten der Drohkulisse nicht stand, da sie zum ersten Mal in einer derartigen Situation sind.
Natürlich wäre dringend Handlungsbedarf geboten, aber der zuständige Referatsleiter unserer Justizministerin (war übrigens bereits bei deren Vorgängerin in "Amt und Würden") sieht keinerlei Handlungsbedarf.

Antispam bringt die derzeitige Situation in unserer "Bananenrepublik" auf den Punkt:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/ind...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## Dumbo64 (23 August 2011)

Hallo Mitbetroffene!

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, einen Dienst von Antassia genutzt zu haben, hatte aber im Dezember 2010 eine Mahnung per Post von der Antassia GmbH erhalten. Ich hatte damals per Einschreiben widersprochen und bestritten einen Service der Firma genutzt zu haben. Und natürlich auch nicht bezahlt.

Heute kam nach 8 Monaten Pause ein Schreiben vom Anwaltsinkasso Osnabrück mit einer erneuten Zahlungsaufforderung. Der aktuelle Rat in diesem Forum ist, die Schreiben von Antassia zu ignorieren. Soll ich diese Strategie auch beibehalten, wenn die Schreiben nun von einem Inkassobrüo kommen?

Gruß von
Dumbo


----------



## Hippo (23 August 2011)

Ein Inkassobüro ist nix anderes als ein bezahlter Schreibknecht ohne Sonderrechte.

Der richtige Platz dafür ist entweder ein gut trainierter Spamfilter oder das hier


----------



## Antiscammer (23 August 2011)

Auch ein Anwalt hat keine Sonderrechte.

Eine unberechtigte Forderung bleibt eine unberechtigte Forderung, auch wenn eine siebzehnköpfige Anwaltssozietät ihre albernen Drohschreiben auf goldberandetem, lavendelparfümiertem Büttenpapier und purpurschneckenrot gefärbtem Siegellack durch die Republik schickt.

Es gibt keine Rechtspflicht, bei einer unberechtigten Forderung überhaupt Stellung an die Gegenseite nehmen zu müssen. Ohnehin macht das keinen Sinn, ebenso gut kann man vor einer Parkuhr Mozarts kleine Nachtmusik spielen. Es wird sowieso weiter gedroht, tatsächlich passiert dann aber gar nichts. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Dumbo64 (23 August 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.



Hippo schrieb:


> Der richtige Platz dafür ist entweder ein gut trainierter Spamfilter oder das hier



Auf dem Computer habe ich einen Spamfilter, aber mein Briefkasten neben der Haustüre ist derzeit damit noch etwas überfordert


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2011)

Dumbo64 schrieb:


> ein Schreiben vom Anwaltsinkasso Osnabrück


Interessant! Wie heißt denn das?


----------



## Dumbo64 (23 August 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Interessant! Wie heißt denn das?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 8942



aninos


----------



## Hippo (23 August 2011)

Der Nachfolger vom Lieblingsthema OT ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 August 2011)

Dumbo64 schrieb:


> aninos


Aninos? Noch nie gehört! Haben die Büttelborn-Brothers einen neuen Butzen gegründet?


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2011)

Dumbo64 schrieb:


> aninos


anin - os

OS könnte für Osnabrück stehen aber ansonsten hängt sich Tante Goo damit auch schon auf.


----------



## Dumbo64 (23 August 2011)

Ich denke es steht für ANwaltsINkassoOSnabrück = aninos

Auf dem Briefbogen steht noch: "Eine Zweigstelle der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Fedor Zutz". Keine verantwortlichen Namen im Briefkopf und sogar unter der vermeintlichen (evtl. sogar vorgedruckten?) Unterschrift steht auch nur "Rechtsanwalt" ohne Namen. Nicht mal die Rechtsform des Unternehmens ist mir schlüssig.

Sind die bekannt?


----------



## Hippo (23 August 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?q=ANwa...gc.r_pw.&fp=12324061af151043&biw=1280&bih=641


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2011)

Dumbo64 schrieb:


> Eine Zweigstelle der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Fedor Zutz


Oh Gott, hat der Nico wirklich einen Packt mit dem Teufel? Hat dem niemand gesagt, worauf er sich da einlässt?


----------



## Zita (24 August 2011)

Guuuuten Abend...

also mir ist das gleiche Schlamassel letztes Jahr mit www.top-of-software.de Seite passiert... Ich habe mich mit komplett falschen Daten angemeldet. Nur die e-mail Adresse entsprach der Wahrheit... soweit so gut... Habe ja schon mitbekommen, dass mir das schonmal nichts anhaben kann, weil es kein Vorsatz war. Die nächste Sache ist nun, dass ich beim ersten Mal gezahlt habe... AUCH verstanden, wer sein Geld behalten will, zahlt nicht! OOOK... So nun... FRÄÄÄÄGE. Die haben ja nun keine Daten von mir, wohl meine IP-Adresse...:/, können die mir jetzt trotzdem was per Post zukommen lassen?!?!?! Die haben echt gut gemacht...:/ und mein Herz war echt am rasen, als ich die erste Rechnung bekommen habe... Außerdem will ich nicht iwo (Schufa oder so) als Schuldner gemeldet werden!! Kommt das denn überhaupt so weit? Ich mache mir da schon echt Sorgen...

Kommt es denn zu einem Mahnbescheid? Ich meine ich arbeite halbwegs in der Materie... aber wie sollen die mir den zustellen, ohne korrekte Daten? -.-

Hat hier jemand schonmal Erfahrungen mit dieser GmbH gemacht, bei denen es bis ins streitige Verfahren ging? Das will ich nämlich nicht...

PS. UND bestätigen die einem wenigstens, dass das Abo abgelaufen ist und somit auch die "Mitgliedschaft"? Oder muss ich noch eine zusätzliche Kündigung schreiben??

Was moach i denn jetzt?

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe....


----------



## Goblin (24 August 2011)

> können die mir jetzt trotzdem was per Post zukommen lassen



Wie denn ? Wenn Du falsche Daten angegeben hast !



> aber wie sollen die mir den zustellen, ohne korrekte Daten? -.-



Gut erkannt. Selbst wenn sie die richtigen Daten hätten kommt da nix



> Oder muss ich noch eine zusätzliche Kündigung schreiben??



Man schreibt Abzockern keine Liebesbriefe ! NIEMALS !!!



> Was moach i denn jetzt



Das schöne Wetter genießen


----------



## Zita (24 August 2011)

Durch meine IP Adresse oder soooo?! Ich meine das sind Abzocker...

Aber gut... ich warte dann wohl oder übel erstmal ab...

Danke... und ja das Wetter genieße ich jetzt...Ebenso


----------



## Goblin (24 August 2011)

Lesen >>>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/


----------



## Zita (24 August 2011)

Super... danke...

sehr sehr hilfreich....


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 August 2011)

> Müsste man mit diesen Angaben ein wenig schummeln, bleibt als Alternative immer noch eisernes Schweigen. *Wer sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit Abofallen einlässt, hat nach meiner Erfahrung allenfalls, und das auch nur in ganz wenigen Fällen, einen Mahnbescheid zu befürchten. Gegen den lässt sich unkompliziert Widerspruch einlegen. Meist liegt die Sache dann auf Eis, bis der Anspruch verjährt ist.*
> Sollte es wider Erwarten doch zu einem Rechtsstreit kommen, kann ein Betroffener immer noch alle Argumente geltend machen. *Dass er sich nicht auf einen Briefwechsel mit den Abzockern eingelassen hat, darf vor Gericht nicht zu Nachteilen führen.*



Rechtsanwalt Udo Vetter heute in seinem law blog


----------



## Devilfrank (25 August 2011)

...schreiben die alten Hasen seit Jahren hier!


----------



## BenTigger (25 August 2011)

Jo und nun haben die RAs das hier auch gelesen und schliessen sich uns an 

OKOK war nur als Joke gemeint


----------



## Hippo (25 August 2011)

Na Du weißt doch - hier werden Sie geholfen


----------



## sweetlili85 (26 August 2011)

so ich bin neu hier...
folgendes ist passiert
habe einen brief von einer anwaltsinkasso osnabrueck bekommen...
habe wohl irgendwann mal was angeblich angemeldet bei top of software.
jetzt wollen die 96 euro hauptforderung, 1,3 geschaeftsgebueren 32,50 euro, mahnkosten 6 euro und auslagepauschale 6.50 euro also gesamt 141,00 euro.
was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Goblin (26 August 2011)

> was soll ich jetzt machen



Die anderen Beiträge lesen. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen gefragt und beantwortet

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## bernhard (26 August 2011)

So etwas Verrücktes passiert seit Jahren tausendfach in Deutschland. Damit muss man leben. Nur nicht verrückt machen lassen.

http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/stur-bleiben.aspx


> *Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?
> 
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2011)

sweetlili85 schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt machen?


Hier und anderswo gibt es so viele Hinweise darauf, dass man bei solchen Forderungen gar nichts tun sollte. Wer nichts bezahlt, kann wein Geld behalten und Schreiben an die Forderungssteller sind unnötig, da die dort ohnehin nicht die erwartete Beachtung finden. Am Besten ist immer noch der Hinweis der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg:


> *Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?*
> 
> *Zahlen Sie nicht!*
> *Bleiben Sie stur!*
> *Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*



Selbst die renommierte Redaktion von "Welt Online" beschäftigt sich mit dem Thema und erklärt > HIER < die Dreistigkeit solcher Beteiligten, genau so wie wir hier in einer zwischenzeitlich unüberschaubaren Anzahl von Threads.


----------



## dvill (28 August 2011)

Wie kommt man denn nun an die Kohle?

http://www.tropmi.de/download/notarielle_abtretungsbestaetigung.pdf


> Tropmi Payment GmbH
> Rheinbahnstraße 3
> 65185 Wiesbaden
> 
> Die Tropmi Payment GmbH ist eine nach dem Recht der Bundesrepublik Deutschland errichtete und im Handelsregister des Amtsgerichts Wiesbaden unter HRB 24541 eingetragene Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung.


----------



## dvill (28 August 2011)

Kann jemand slowakisch?

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy&h...c.r_pw.&fp=3100e75bc148092c&biw=1319&bih=1079

Alternativ kann man die Google-Übersetzung aufrufen.


----------



## dvill (28 August 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Haben die Büttelborn-Brothers einen neuen Butzen gegründet?


Eine Bekanntgabe zu dem Wechsel finde ich nicht:

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sugexp=...gc.r_pw.&fp=3100e75bc148092c&biw=1066&bih=938


----------



## dvill (31 August 2011)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/56769232/polizei-osnabruecker-skandalanwalt-olaf-tank-hat-einen-nachfolger


> Dass es sich hier um eine Abzock-Seite handelt, bestreitet der Anwalt. „Meines Erachtens wird nicht versucht, einen kostenlosen Dienst vorzuspiegeln. Bis man als nicht registrierter Nutzer tatsächlich zur Anmeldemaske gelangt, hat man insgesamt mindestens sechs Hinweise auf die Kostenpflicht, teilweise in Fettdruck, passiert“, so der Anwalt.


Der lügt ja ganz flüssig ...

https://www.noz.de/lokales/56756354/neuer-abofallen-anwalt-in-osnabrueck


> So sind im August zahlreiche Forderungsschreiben über 141 Euro durch die Firma "aninos - Anwaltinkasso Osnabrück" in diverse Internetnutzer verschickt worden. Die Empfänger dieser Schreiben hätten sich angeblich für die Nutzung einer Internetseite angemeldet und damit einen kostenpflichten Vertrag abgeschlossen. aninos Anwaltinkasso Osnabrück fordere das Geld für dieses Internetportal ein.





> Die Polizei bitte weitere Geschädigte werden, sich unter der Telefonnummer 0541/ 327 3303 zu melden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 August 2011)

Ob er wirklich derart ahnungslos ist? Kaum vorstellbar!


----------



## dvill (6 September 2011)

> Amtsgericht Wiesbaden Aktenzeichen: HRB 24541 	Bekannt gemacht am: 05.09.2011 22:00 Uhr





> Neue Firma: Tropmi Payment GmbH. Neuer Gegenstand: das Finanz- und Liquiditätsmanagement, das Cash-Pooling sowie die Erledigung von Rechtsangelegenheiten (insbesondere das Inkasso) innerhalb verbundener Unternehmen (im Sinne von § 15 AktG), soweit hierzu keine behördliche Erlaubnis erforderlich ist.


Externe Inkassobüttel sind neuerdings so unzuverlässig ...


----------



## sascha (6 September 2011)

*g*


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 September 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Externe Inkassobüttel sind neuerdings so unzuverlässig ...


Rodgau grüßt Büttelborn.
War doch klar - ein Kumpel (ProPayment GmbH) sagts dem anderen (Tropmi Payment GmbH)....


----------



## Anniha (8 September 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin ebenfalls in die Falle getappt, habe nun eine Email erhalten, dass ich den Betrag von 96 Euro überweisen soll. Mich schüchtern die ganz schön ein, und ich habe ehrlich gesagt total Schiss! Letztes Jahr habe ich die 96 Euro gezahlt..wie lang geht das, mit den Mahnbriefen von denen? Und kann ich mein Geld, das ich letztes Jahr schön brav überwiesen habe, wieder irgendwie zurück bekommen?


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2011)

Du musst gar nichts, siehe > HIER <.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 September 2011)

Anniha schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr habe ich die 96 Euro gezahlt..wie lang geht das, mit den Mahnbriefen von denen?



Wie lange die Klabautermänner tatsächlich mahnen, wissen wir nicht, weil wir nicht in deren kranke Hirne hineinschauen können. Rein theoretisch können sie auch in 100 Jahren noch mahnen, das ist in Deutschland halt nicht verboten. Allerdings steht auch in keinem deutschen Gesetz, dass Du so eine alberne Forderung zahlen müsstest.

Eine unberechtigte Forderung bleibt auch mit der 57. Mahnung (Brief meinetwegen mit Goldrand und Siegellack von irgendwelchen Advokaten...) immer noch unberechtigt. Es ist also völlig wurst, wie oft da gemahnt wird. Und Papier ist geduldig, sehr geduldig. Der typische Ablauf der Nutzlos-Mahnspirale ist ca. 5-10 Mahnungen, selten mehr. Danach wird es dann auch den Abzockern irgendwann zu dumm, Porto, Papier und Toner kosten schließlich auch Geld. Danach schläft die Sache sang- und klanglos ein. Es ist seit 7 Jahren immer dasselbe, mit Millionen von Betroffenen bundesweit.



Anniha schrieb:


> Und kann ich mein Geld, das ich letztes Jahr schön brav überwiesen habe, wieder irgendwie zurück bekommen?



Theoretisch schon. Du hast im Rechtsirrtum und aufgrund arglistiger Täuschung sowie Einigungsmangels eine eigentlich unberechtigte Forderung bezahlt. Jetzt hättest Du theoretisch Anspruch auf Rückzahlung ("Herausgabe aus Bereicherung", § 812 BGB). Praktisch sieht das aber nicht so einfach aus. Der Abzocker wird natürlich das Geld nicht freiwillig herausrücken, das bedeutet, dass Du vor Gericht klagen müsstest. Es haben zwar bereits hin und wieder einige Betroffene erfolgreich das Geld wieder herausgeklagt, trotzdem sollte man wissen, dass es hierbei ein gewisses Kostenrisiko gibt. Je nachdem, an welchen Amtsrichter man gerät, kann man damit unter Umständen mal Pech haben und zahlt dann auch noch die Gerichtskosten drauf. Die meisten Betroffenen verbuchen es als Lehrgeld, die Entscheidung musst Du selbst treffen.


----------



## Rambazotti (10 September 2011)

Ich habe heute eine Mahnung der vermutlichen Rechtsnachfolger von www.top-of-software.de bekommen und die Antwort stelle ich euch zur Verfügung. Die Urteile, die in der Mahnung (per E-Mail!) benannt werden, habe ich mir angesehen - sie sind allesamt mit anderen Dingen befasst, als mit der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen. Die Damen und Herren wissen nämlich genau, dass sie vor Gericht keine Chance haben, daher versuchen sie, Leute einzuschüchtern und zur Zahlung zu bringen, indem sie mit ein paar Rand-Urteilen wedeln. Lasst euch nicht drauf ein.
_________________________________

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in Ihrer E-Mail teilen Sie mir mit, dass ich einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag über die Nutzung einer Seite geschlossen hätte. Ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass ich anlässlich Ihrer E-Mail überhaupt nicht weiß, wer Sie sind, insbesondere ob Sie berechtigt sind, in irgendeiner Weise für Dritte oder in eigenem Interesse tätig zu werden, teile ich Ihnen vorsorglich das Folgende mit:

Dass ich im Jahr 2010 einen kostenpflichtigen Nutzungsvertrag auf der Seite www.top-of-software.de geschlossen haben soll, habe ich selbstverständlich schriftlich bestritten. Die insoweit rechtlich erhebliche Einwendung liegt dem Inhaber von wwww.top-of-software.de vor.

Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, Ihre Hinweise unter Nr. 5 aufgeführten Hinweise auf diverse Rechtsprechung zu prüfen.


1. Amtsgericht Mainz, 03.11.2010 - 72 C 54/10: keine Entscheidung zur Forderung, nur Anwaltshonorar
2. Amtsgericht Speyer, 08.09.2010 - 32 C 276/10: Zuständigkeit - unerlaubte Handlung; keine Aussage über die Forderung
3. Amtsgericht Weinheim, 10.12.2010 - 2 C 287/10: Derselbe Sachverhalt wie 2.! Es geht jeweils lediglich um die            Kosten des Rechtsanwalts, nicht um die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung.
4. Amtsgericht Mainz, 06.01.2011 - 80 C 374/10: siehe 2.; siehe 3.
5. Amtsgericht Mainz, 25.02.2011 - 87 C 177/10 und 79 C 236/10: wieder die RA-Kosten - völlig irrelevant
6. Amtsgericht Soest, 23.11.2010 - 13 C 329/10: RA-Kosten, unerlaubte Handlung
7. Amtsgericht Fritzlar, 08.04.2011 - 8 C 303/11: Rückforderung schon geleisteter Zahlung
8. Amtsgericht Osnabrück, 24.11.2010 - 6 C 202/10: hier ist nicht einmal der Sachverhalt verständlich

Abgesehen davon, dass Sie hier offensichtlich bewusst Urteile zur falschen Darstellung einer Rechtssituation zu missbrauchen versuchen (die verkürzten Darstellungen der Urteile sind jeweils nur unter [plainwww.tropmi.de[/plain] zu finden), sind die benannten Urteile nicht geeignet, Ihre Position auch nur ansatzweise zu unterstützen.
Selbst nach Ihrer eigenen Darstellung hat nicht ein einziges Urteil die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen festgestellt. 

Sollten Sie auf Ihrer unberechtigten Forderung bestehen, stelle ich Ihnen Klage anheim.

Hochachtungsvoll

____________________________

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Hippo (10 September 2011)

Sieht gut aus. Auf die wahrscheinlich nicht eintreffende spezifizierte Antwort wäre ich schon neugierig


----------



## Copic (15 September 2011)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, egal was und wie, nicht antworten und nicht zahlen. Auch wenn ich so doof war und im letzten Jahr den Betrag überwiesen habe. Es besteht kein Vertrag bzw. einer der auf betrügerische Art entstanden ist. Will mein Geld diesen [xxx] nicht geben.

[Modedit by Hippo: bitte die Contenance bewahren ...]


----------



## Hippo (15 September 2011)

So isses ...


----------



## Copic (15 September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich das jetzt mal knallhart machen. Sorry, werde die Contenance bewahren!!!!


----------



## Winni01 (15 September 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Theoretisch schon. Du hast im Rechtsirrtum und aufgrund arglistiger Täuschung sowie Einigungsmangels eine eigentlich unberechtigte Forderung bezahlt. Jetzt hättest Du theoretisch Anspruch auf Rückzahlung ("Herausgabe aus Bereicherung", § 812 BGB). Praktisch sieht das aber nicht so einfach aus. Der Abzocker wird natürlich das Geld nicht freiwillig herausrücken, das bedeutet, dass Du vor Gericht klagen müsstest. Es haben zwar bereits hin und wieder einige Betroffene erfolgreich das Geld wieder herausgeklagt, trotzdem sollte man wissen, dass es hierbei ein gewisses Kostenrisiko gibt. Je nachdem, an welchen Amtsrichter man gerät, kann man damit unter Umständen mal Pech haben und zahlt dann auch noch die Gerichtskosten drauf. Die meisten Betroffenen verbuchen es als Lehrgeld, die Entscheidung musst Du selbst treffen.



Wie wäre es zum Beispiel wenn man die dann auch mit Mahnschreiben bombadiert? Ja, ich weiss man soll mit denen keine Brieffreundschaft eingehen aber die Vorstellung alleine denen dann auch Mahnungen und Zahlungsaufforderungen am laufenden Band zu schicken find ich schon witzig.


----------



## Copic (15 September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Denke das Kostenrisiko ist mir doch zu hoch. Den Betrag habe ich schon als Lehrgeld abgebucht. Wenn allerdings daraus eine Sammelklage entstehen könnte, wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Winni01 (15 September 2011)

In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklagen. Da muss jeder vor Gericht eine Anklage vorlegen. Allerdings kann der zuständige Richter dann um Zeit zu sparen die Verfahren "in einem Abwasch" abhandeln. Dazu gezwungen ist er allerdings nicht.


----------



## Hippo (15 September 2011)

> Wie wäre es zum Beispiel wenn man die dann auch mit Mahnschreiben bombadiert? Ja, ich weiss man soll mit denen keine Brieffreundschaft eingehen aber die Vorstellung alleine denen dann auch Mahnungen und Zahlungsaufforderungen am laufenden Band zu schicken find ich schon witzig.


Weißt was die damit machen?
Genau das was wir empfehlen


----------



## Hippo (15 September 2011)

Winni01 schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklagen. Da muss jeder vor Gericht eine Anklage vorlegen. Allerdings kann der zuständige Richter dann um Zeit zu sparen die Verfahren "in einem Abwasch" abhandeln. Dazu gezwungen ist er allerdings nicht.



Nennt man dann Sammelverfahren
Die Sammelklage wird oft mit der "subjektiven Klagehäufung" verwechselt


----------



## Winni01 (15 September 2011)

äääh ja .. oder so


----------



## Calvan (23 September 2011)

Hallo,

mir ist etwas ähnliches passiert. Komme aus Deutschland und war zum "Vertragsschluss" 15. Es ist aber schon ein gutes Jahr her, dass ich mich an die Einzelheiten nicht erinnern kann, es kam glaube irgendwann mal was per Mail, und nun haben sie mir es per Post geschickt. 102 € etc pp.
Ich habe im Internet gesurft, mir auch diese Urteile das angesehen usw. Bin ein wenig verunsichtert, weil ich halt ein falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben habe. Ich weiß, überall wird empfohlen, nicht zu zahlen, aber ich kann nicht beweisen, dass ich den Vertrag nicht geschlossen habe. Diese Tropmi GmbH scheint dagegen sogar das genaue Zugriffsdatum zu haben.
Zwar habe ich auch gefunden, dass eine Anklage wegen Betrug aufgrund des falschen Alters substanzlos ist, aber so ganz kann ich mir das alles nicht vorstellen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man so dreist sein kann, aber ich fühle mich auch irgendwie zu verängstigt, um das ganze einfach zu ignorieren, zumal meine Eltern total sauer auf mich sind.
Hätte ich diese Mail noch, wäre alles okay, aber das ganze schriftlich zu bekommen, mit dem Verweis, auf mein Widerspruchsrecht verzichtet zu haben, das finde ich schon ziemlich bedenklich.

EDIT: Wenn jemand einen Beweis mit gesetzlicher Grundlage findet, dass ich als Minderjähriger nicht zahlen muss, möge er ihn bitte vorbringen.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 September 2011)

Man kann nicht auf sein Widerrufsrecht verzichten. Eine dementsprechende Passage in AGB wäre unwirksam (ungültig) und wird nicht Vertragsbestandteil.

Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam, auch der sogenannte "Taschengeldparagraph" greift hier nicht (auch wenn die Abzocker das gern behaupten). Die Abzocker haben keine Chance, von einer/m Minderjährigen das Geld vor Gericht einzutreiben. Ein einziges Mal hat das ein Abzocker versucht und sich eine Watsche eingefangen. Weitere Versuche sind nicht bekannt geworden, trotz Millionen Betroffener, die allesamt nicht zahlen.

Ohnehin kommt bei solchen Webseiten selbst bei Erwachsenen kein bindender kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande, wegen arglistiger Täuschung, Verstoß gegen Informationspflichten und so weiter. Das wissen die Abzocker übrigens selbst auch ganz genau.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Es gibt keinen Grund, sich bei einem Abzocker rechtfertigen zu müssen, warum der keine Extrawurst kriegt. Zahlen tun nur die, die sich einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2011)

Du solltest hier mal ein bisschen rum lesen. Beweisen musst du gar nichts und das Zugriffsdatum (mit IP) wäre ans Klo zu nageln, da das eh niemand mehr verfolgen kann. Lass dich nicht einschüchtern und mache halte dich an die Hinweise, z. B. > HIER <.


----------



## Calvan (23 September 2011)

Ich würde es ja glatt ignorieren, aber mein Vater ist da recht sauer. Der wird erst Ruhe geben, wenn ich ihm ein Gesetz (oder nicht vorhandenes) Gesetz oder ein Verfahren vorlege, das vom Verbraucher gewonnen wurde. Ihm widerstrebt es vermutlich noch viel mehr, einfach eine "letzte Mahnung" zu ignorieren als mir.


----------



## Hippo (23 September 2011)

Calvan schrieb:


> ... aber ich kann nicht beweisen, dass ich den Vertrag nicht geschlossen habe...


Umgekehrt wird erst ein Schuh daraus ...
... die können nicht beweisen *daß* Du einen Vertrag geschlossen hast ... (da gesetzlich nicht vorgesehen)
Und falsches Geb.Dat. angegeben? Deren Problem wenn sie auf eine Altersverifikation verzichten ...



Calvan schrieb:


> ... Wenn jemand einen Beweis mit gesetzlicher Grundlage findet, dass ich als Minderjähriger nicht zahlen muss, möge er ihn bitte vorbringen.



Dazu steht ein Link in meiner Signatur


----------



## Calvan (23 September 2011)

Reicht es, denen dann einfach eine Kopie meines Ausweises zuzuschicken? Ohne Kommentar? Und dann ist die Sache komplett geritzt ohne rechtliches wenn und aber? (sry bin ein eher sparsamer Mensch, der es nicht mag, wenn ihm Kröten aus der Tasche gezogen werden)


----------



## Hippo (23 September 2011)

Calvan schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja glatt ignorieren, aber mein Vater ist da recht sauer. Der wird erst Ruhe geben, wenn ich ihm ein Gesetz (oder nicht vorhandenes) Gesetz oder ein Verfahren vorlege, das vom Verbraucher gewonnen wurde. Ihm widerstrebt es vermutlich noch viel mehr, einfach eine "letzte Mahnung" zu ignorieren als mir.



Zeig ihm das Forum und speziell diesen Thread !
Und ...
[*schadenfreude on*]
Der Ärger den Du mit Deinem Senior an der Backe hast ist gut fürs Merken ...
[*Schadenfreude off*]

Und nein - ich verrate *NICHT* was ich alles angestellt habe ...
... aber jede Watschn war redlich verdient ...


----------



## Antiscammer (23 September 2011)

Calvan schrieb:


> Der wird erst Ruhe geben, wenn ich ihm ein Gesetz (oder nicht vorhandenes) Gesetz oder ein Verfahren vorlege, das vom Verbraucher gewonnen wurde.



Wie wäre es damit:
http://www.justiz.bayern.de/gericht/ag/m/presse/archiv/2009/01894/index.php


> Eine Mitgliedschaft auf einer Website mit einem Minderjährigen kommt nur dann
> zustande, wenn diese von seinen Eltern oder nachträglich (nach seinem
> 18. Geburtstag) von ihm genehmigt wird. Darüber hinaus sind Entgeltvereinbarungen, die in einem ungegliederten Fließtext enthalten sind, unwirksam, da überraschend.



Auch bei Erwachsenen kommen bei diesen Abzockseiten keine wirksamen Verträge zustande.
Intransparente Preisauszeichnung gem. § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sowie unvollständige Erfüllung der Informationspflichten aus § 312c BGB i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB, überraschende Preisklausel gem. § 305c BGB, Verstoß gegen Treu und Glauben gem. § 307 BGB, arglistige Täuschung gem. § 123 BGB, daraus resultierendem Einigungsmangel gem. § 155 BGB und damit Nichtigkeit des Vertrags.


----------



## Hippo (23 September 2011)

Calvan schrieb:


> Reicht es, denen dann einfach eine Kopie meines Ausweises zuzuschicken? Ohne Kommentar? Und dann ist die Sache komplett geritzt ohne rechtliches wenn und aber? (sry bin ein eher sparsamer Mensch, der es nicht mag, wenn ihm Kröten aus der Tasche gezogen werden)



http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/

Hallo???
Schreiben wir chinesisch?
Du mußt denen gar nix! *DIE* müssen im Zweifelsfall beweisen daß Du einben Vertrag geschlossen hast.
Denen kannst Du auch Kochrezepte schicken - die liest vielleicht wenigstens noch die Sekretärin, aber Erfolg hat das genauso viel - nämlich gar keinen.
Die müllen Dich noch ein bißchen mit Mahnpupsen zu und dann ist Ruhe.
Dressier´ Deinen Spamfilter und gut ist, und sollte was mit der Post kommen - dann gibts den Spamfilter fürs echte Leben ...


----------



## Calvan (23 September 2011)

Ja, aber in diesem Fall ging es doch darum, dass 0,99ct versprochen waren und 72€ abgebucht worden sind. Und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich halt nicht doch was wie OpenOffice über die Seite runtergeladen habe. Können die das überhaupt nachvollziehen?



Hippo schrieb:


> ...



Nein, schreibt ihr nicht, trotzdem will ich alles wissen, ist das denn so vekehrt? Nur, weil alle Leute sagen "Spring aus dem Fenster, Selbstmord ist geil" mache ich es doch auch nicht. Tut mir Leid für den makaberen Vergleich.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 September 2011)

Calvan schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich halt nicht doch was wie OpenOffice über die Seite runtergeladen habe.



Das interessiert niemanden, auch keinen Richter.

Eine tote Kuh ist eine tote Kuh, man muss sie nicht nochmal mit einer Pumpgun totmachen.


----------



## Calvan (23 September 2011)

Das habe ich jetzt zwar nicht richtig verstanden, aber ich danke euch schonmal und werde meinem Vater morgen den Thread hier zeigen.


----------



## Hippo (23 September 2011)

Wo sollen wir den noch Aktenzeichen herbekommen?
Die Nutzlosbranche klagt doch nicht. (Würde ich an deren Stelle auch nicht)
Denen reichen doch die die freiwillig zahlen oder spätestens nach den Mahnpupsen.


----------



## Hippo (23 September 2011)

> Eine tote Kuh ist eine tote Kuh, man muss sie nicht nochmal mit einer Pumpgun totmachen.


Heißt in etwa soviel wie:
Die haben schon verloren weil Du erst 15 warst *(Kuh tot)*
Du mußt nicht noch andere Gründe *(Pumpgun)* dafür bringen *(nochmal totmachen)* daß kein Vertrag besteht


----------



## Goblin (23 September 2011)

> Reicht es, denen dann einfach eine Kopie meines Ausweises zuzuschicken?



Klar reicht denen das. Mit den Daten kann man nämlich richtig Unfug machen !



> Das habe ich jetzt zwar nicht richtig verstanden



Du sollst den Mist ignorieren. Was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen ?


----------



## Teleton (24 September 2011)

Steht doch alles im Gesetz:


> § 108 BGB
> Vertragsschluss ohne Einwilligung
> (1) Schließt der Minderjährige einen Vertrag ohne die erforderliche Einwilligung des gesetzlichen Vertreters, so hängt die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags von der Genehmigung des Vertreters ab.


Da steht nix davon, das dies nicht gilt wenn sich der Minderjährige "älter gemacht " hat.


----------



## Katrin1606 (29 September 2011)

Hallo, genau wie viele hier bin ich auf TOS reingefallen. Das spezielle Problem bei mir ist, dass das schon vor über einem Jahr war und damals war ich leider so blöd und habe mich von den Schreiben einschüchtern lassen, also die erste Rate für die Zweijahresmitgliedschaft bezahlt. Nun habe ich die Rechnung für die zweite Rate bekommen und bin inzwischen auf die Idee gekommen, mich mal zu informieren und festzustellen, dass man für diese Abzocke eigentlich nicht zahlen muss. Nun meine Frage: Habe ich indem ich die erste Rate gezahlt habe, den Vertrag anerkannt und bin deshalb nun - im Gegensatz zu denen, die sich gleich geweigert haben - verpflichtet, auch die zweite Rate zu zahlen (obwohl ich nie wieder auf dieser Seite unterwegs war) oder kann ich mich jetzt immer noch wie alle anderen tot stellen?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Katrin


----------



## jupp11 (29 September 2011)

Katrin1606 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: Habe ich indem ich die erste Rate gezahlt habe, den Vertrag anerkannt und bin deshalb nun - im Gegensatz zu denen, die sich gleich geweigert haben - verpflichtet, auch die zweite Rate zu zahlen


Nein >>  http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...en-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-100518/


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2011)

Lies das hier:
*Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?*


----------



## Katrin1606 (29 September 2011)

Vielen Dank! Dann versuch ich es jetzt also auch mit Ignorieren !


----------



## TimoWolf (30 September 2011)

Hallo, habe mich mal durchgelesen 
Möchte trotzdem nochmal genau sichergehen
Habe mich mit falschem Geburtagsdatum angemeldet um 18 zu sein 
Jetzt bekam ich gestern Post nachhause von einer Letzten Mahnung.
Beiliegend war ein Zettel mit Hinweisen, was das Gericht in Mainz alles beschlossen hat.
Ich bin erst 15 Jahre alt und wollte fragen wie ich aus dem Schlamassel wieder herrauskomme.
Habe wirklich bauchweh denn wenn meine Mutter das erfährt das ich 102,00 Euro bezahlen muss denke ich das sie mich erhängt..
Ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe was ich tun soll.
Lg Timo
Schonmal schönes Wochenende.
P.S.:ich kann mich garnicht erinnern , ausser per Kinox.to das ich mich da registriert habe.


----------



## dvill (30 September 2011)

Es gibt Schlimmeres.

Man könnte unterwegs in einen Hundehaufen treten oder so.

Wer diese schwachsinnigen Schreiben bekommt, muss statistisch gesehen nix machen. Das läuft seit vielen Jahren vieltausendfach und es passiert nix, außer dass blöde Mahnungen kommen. Minderjährigen können diese Banden eh' nix.


----------



## TimoWolf (30 September 2011)

Ok also einfach wegschmeisen weiß jemand wie viele man davon bekommt? nicht das meine Mutter noch dahinter kommt.


----------



## dvill (30 September 2011)

So geht das weiter: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121

Geschrieben am 28.2.2007 und bis heute voll zutreffend.

Die Mutter muss einsehen, dass im Internet Hundehaufen rumliegen und auch Banditen unterwegs sind.


----------



## TimoWolf (30 September 2011)

Also werde immer weiter diese Mahnungen bekommen?


----------



## dvill (30 September 2011)

Man muss auf Straßen immer damit rechnen, dass Langfinger unterwegs sind. Bettelbriefe gehören zum Leben. Das kann man nicht ausschalten.


----------



## TimoWolf (30 September 2011)

ok.. aber hören die irgendwann auf? man wird ja doof wenn man als die briefe da bekommt..
Oder bekomme ich im rentenalter immernoch diese Mahnungen


----------



## dvill (30 September 2011)

Die Masche basiert auf der Unerfahrenheit der Opfer. Mangels ausreichender "freiwilliger" Zahlungseingänge mahnen einige Banden auch schon klar verjährte Forderungen an. Es reicht, wenn wenige aus Angst zahlen. Bis zur Rente sollte das nicht laufen, aber die Adressdaten liegen nun mal in nicht seriösen Händen. Belästigungen sind da nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## TimoWolf (30 September 2011)

ok danke dir werde es meiner mutter erzählen, das sie die zettel einfach entsorgt..
Aber ich habe da nichts zu erwarten mit gericht oder sowas?


----------



## Goblin (30 September 2011)

> Aber ich habe da nichts zu erwarten mit gericht oder sowas



Es ist kein Fall bekannt in dem es soweit gekommen ist. Die wollen nur spielen

Bein nächsten Mal nicht überall Deine persönlichen Daten angeben. Und schon gar nicht Deine richtigen


----------



## TimoWolf (30 September 2011)

ok vielen dank ja habe daraus gelernt .
Schönen tag noch.


----------



## dvill (30 September 2011)

Die Gefahr, im nächsten Jahr vom Blitz getroffen zu werden, ist jedenfalls höher, als dass hier mehr passiert. In seltenen Einzelfällen versuchen diese Banden, für 27,50 Euro zum Angstmachen einen Nutzlos-Mahnbescheid per Gericht zustellen zu lassen.

Dann müsste man reagieren: Widerspruch ankreuzen und Formular fristgerecht zurück ans Gericht.

Das ist aber äußerst selten und völlig ungefährlich.

Auch mal hier lesen: http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


----------



## MoinMoin (30 September 2011)

Halli Hallo,

auch mein erster Beitrag hier.
Leute, ich mag es kaum aussprechen aber ich war so gar so doof zwei Jahre zu bezahlen. Als ich mich da damals registriert hatte war ich in Eile und war mir deshalb nicht sicher ob das rechtens sei und habe daher bezahlt. Danach mal zu googlen, da drauf kam ich leider erst jetzt nach 1,5 Jahren.... Ja schönes Lehrgeld.
Um so mehr ich lese um so mehr ärgere ich mich natürlich. Aber selbst Schuld.
Nun meine Frage. Muss ich jetzt kündigen??
Oder lasse ich es drauf ankommen und warte diese sinnlose Mailflut ab die dann im nächsten Jahr bestimmt kommen wird???

Danke schon einmal für Eure Hilfe!!!

LG MoinMoin


----------



## jupp11 (30 September 2011)

MoinMoin schrieb:


> Oder lasse ich es drauf ankommen und warte diese sinnlose Mailflut ab die dann im nächsten Jahr bestimmt kommen wird???


Ob einmal oder zweimal im Rechtsirrtum gezahlt ist unerheblich. 
Ein Spamfilter hilft gegen die zu erwartende  Emailmahndrohmüllflut 
Weitere Maßnahmen sind nicht erforderlich.


----------



## MoinMoin (30 September 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Dann werde ich das ganze mal aussitzen und mein Spamfilter aktualisieren! Könnte mir immer noch ein Monogramm in den Arsch beißen


----------



## Hippo (30 September 2011)

MoinMoin schrieb:


> ...Könnte mir immer noch ein Monogramm in den Arsch beißen



Guter Plan 

Kannst hier auch nochmal ausführlicher nachlesen

>>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...len-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-100518


----------



## Hans Müller (1 Oktober 2011)

zeitwand schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich war dumm genug mich bei "www. top-of-software.de" anzumelden :wall: und habe nun Rechnungen und ggf. demnächst Mahnungen am Hals und wer weiß was sonst noch kommt. Zwar weiß ich das man am besten gar nicht reagieren sollte bis ich ein Schreiben vom Gericht erhalte, welchem ich widersprechen sollte.
> 
> ...



Hallo wollte mich auch mal melden habe heute auch eine Abmahnung bekommen über 102 Euro
aber wenn ich alles hier so lese einfach nicht regieren iss das richtig so.?


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2011)

Man kann im Forum lesen. Das ist richtig so.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Oktober 2011)

Hans Müller schrieb:


> habe heute auch eine Abmahnung bekommen


Weder eine  Abmahnung noch einen  Mahnbescheid ( ist  beides etwas völlig anderes) sondern schlichter  Mahnmüll. 
 Hier die Verhaltensempfehlung, die sich hunderttausendfach bewährt hat:
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> 
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Hans Müller (1 Oktober 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Man kann im Forum lesen. Das ist richtig so.


hallo dvill wollte noch mal nachfragen dei abmahnung wo ich bekommen habe iss der kontoinhaber Tropmi Payment GmbH
in Wiesbaden also wie du schon geschrieben hast ab in den Müll.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Oktober 2011)

Hans Müller schrieb:


> dei abmahnung wo ich bekommen habe iss der kontoinhaber Tropmi Payment GmbH
> in Wiesbaden also wie du schon geschrieben


Nochmal: es  ist keine  Abmahnung  und welchen Namen das  Abofallengeldeinsammlerbüro hat ist völlig wurscht.


----------



## Hans Müller (1 Oktober 2011)

danke jupp11 für die antwort


----------



## Leandra (10 Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute!

Macht euch nicht ins Hemd, es gibt nämlich keinen Grund dafür. Habe mich vor gut einem halben Jahr auch bei TOS angemeldet und bekam
gleich eine tolle Mail die schon sofort mit netten Drohungen anfing (wenn Sie nicht zahlen dann...) haha. Einfach nur lächerlich.
Das ist doch Freeware, wieso sollte man da was zahlen? Natülich habe ich mir nicht jedes einzelne Wort aus den AGB´s durchgelesen,
deswegen wusste ich auch nicht dass es ein Andauernder Vertrag ist und mir jedes Jahr weitere 96 Euro abgezockt werden.
Habe am 16. September dann wieder eine Mail bekommen bis wann ich den oben genannten Betrag zahlen soll. Habs natürlich
nicht überwiesen! Und jetzt kommt folgendes: klar hatte ich auch Muffensausen dass ich nicht von deren Rechtsanwalt bekomme,
bis ich nicht das gelesen habe : http://4topas.wordpress.com/2010/03/18/zivilgericht-verurteilt-„rechtsanwalt“-olaf-tank-und-content-services-limited-gfalexander-varin-nach-betrug-zu-schadensersatz/

Ist zwar schon ein älterer Bericht, aber trotzdem wird die Sache schon was richtiges an sich haben. Dieser "[XXX]" Olaf Tank,
ist genauso ein [XXX] wie die Antassia GmbH. Bin schon gespannt was als nächstes kommt, meinetwegen können dir mir hundert
Mahnungen schicken ich werd den Mist nicht bezahlen.

Hoffe, der obige Link kann euch ein wenig helfen, die Angst zu überwinden, denn es wird zu 99 Prozent bestimmt nichts passieren.

Liebe Grüße an alle hier

[modedit by Hippo: Bitte die nötige Zurückhaltung walten lassen, wir sind hier nicht am Stammtisch ...]


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Oktober 2011)

Eine Mail von der Tropmi Payment GmbH ist hier eben auch aufgeschlagen. Hat mich beinahe gewundert, dass sich noch irgendwer traut angebliche Top-of-Software-Forderungen geltend zu  machen. Googelt man nach Tropmi erhält über den Suchergebnissen eine Anzeige, in der behauptet wird, das Amtsgericht Mainz habe die Wirksamkeit der Top-of-Software-Verträge bestätigt. Im Trophäenurteil auf der Tropmi-Seite geht es dann komischerweise um die Erstattung von Anwalstkosten.


----------



## dvill (3 November 2011)

Tropmi Payment GmbH verkauft die "Dienstleistung" der Content Services Ltd.?

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a....,cf.osb&fp=a8745d735e5eaa32&biw=1388&bih=965

http://www.software-und-tools.de


> Tropmi Payment GmbH
> Rheinbahnstraße 3
> 65185 Wiesbaden
> 
> Handelsregister: HRB 24541, Amtsgericht Wiesbaden


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 November 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Tropmi Payment GmbH verkauft die "Dienstleistung" der Content Services Ltd.?


Ist doch ohnehin alles die gleiche Pampe:
Derselbe Geschäftszweck, derselbe "Geschäftsführer", dieselben Büttelborner Hintermänner.....


----------



## megs74 (3 November 2011)

habe heut nachdem ich bereits ein paar mal den Brief den sie mir per Post geschickt haben retour gesendet habe, vom DEUTSCHEN INKASSO BÜRO einen weiteren Brief erhalten. den hab ich auch nicht angenommen und retour gesendet. WAS PASSIERT JETZT ?????


----------



## sascha (3 November 2011)

megs74 schrieb:


> habe heut nachdem ich bereits ein paar mal den Brief den sie mir per Post geschickt haben retour gesendet habe, vom DEUTSCHEN INKASSO BÜRO einen weiteren Brief erhalten. den hab ich auch nicht angenommen und retour gesendet. WAS PASSIERT JETZT ?????



Du wirst demnächst den nächsten Drohbrief bekommen, ganz so, wie es das Kalletaler Dreieck der Inkassofirmen vorsieht.


----------



## megs74 (3 November 2011)

danke SASCHA jetzt gehts mir gleich viel besser, danke für die INFO


----------



## dvill (3 November 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a....,cf.osb&fp=a8745d735e5eaa32&biw=1388&bih=965


Das ging ja fix, schon geändert, aber im Google-Cache noch zu finden.


----------



## angel51 (4 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich nach langer Zeit, dachte die Sache sei erledigt, da ich seit dem 15.03.2010 nichts mehr gehört habe, von der

*Tropmi Payment GmbH*

eine Zahlungsaufforderung in Höhe von 96 € erhalten.

Ich glaube, ich werde jetzt die ganze Angelegenheit meinem Anwalt übergeben, da ich in einer Rechtsschutzversicherung bin.

[modedit by Hippo: Schriftformatierung in seniorenfreundlich geändert]

............... habe ich vergessen, die Rechnung kam per Mail !!!!!

Ich bin es schon wieder.
Nachfolgender Ausschnitt war bei der Rechnung dabei:
Das soll jeden doch wohl verunsichern.

Deutlicher Hinweis auf die anfallenden Kosten

Mehrere Gerichte haben unabhängig von einander
entschieden, dass die auf dem Internetportal www.top-ofsoftware.
de angebrachten Kostenhinweise "für jeden, der des
Lesens mächtig ist" (Amtsgericht Mainz, 03.11.2010 - 72 C
54/10) hinreichend deutlich sind (in diesem Sinne auch
Amtsgericht Speyer, 08.09.2010 - 32 C 276/10; Amtsgericht
Weinheim, 10.12.2010 - 2 C 287/10; Amtsgericht Mainz,
06.01.2011 - 80 C 374/10; Amtsgericht Mainz, 25.02.2011 -
87 C 177/10 und 79 C 236/10), ein Nutzer diese
Kostenhinweise auf sich beziehen muss (Amtsgericht Soest,
23.11.2010 - 13 C 329/10) und ein "Übersehen" des Preises
ein "extrem unaufmerksames Verhalten bei Nutzung des
Internetportals" darstellt (Amtsgericht Fritzlar, 08.04.2011 - 8
C 303/11).

[modedit by Hippo: 3 Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Dazu nur folgendes: Die Trophäenurteile der Nutzlosbranche und 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abofallen-Abzocke_-_Sp%C3%A4tlese_-_Inkasso-Mahnungen_-_Irref%C3%BChrende_Gerichtsurteile_der_Nutzlos-Branche

Man kann solche Urteile durchaus selbst "produzieren"
Man nehme:

* Eine Abofalle
* einen willigen Beklagten der sich nicht oder falsch verteidigt

Im Zivilprozeß darf der Richter entgegen der landläufigen Meinung nicht selbst ermitteln sondern muß nach "Parteivortrag entscheiden.
Wenn da der Beklagte z.B. so etwas nicht vorträgt kann der Kläger jede beliebige Seite vorlegen und was anderes behaupten

Also Ruhe bewahren und den Anwalt guuuuuuut aussuchen.
Am besten hier noch viel Info sammeln und dann erst zum Anwalt gehen (wobei ich denke wenn Du den Thread hier gelesen hast brauchst Du keinen mehr und weißt was Du tun sollst)


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 November 2011)

Offenbar läuft die Kohle bei den Büttelbornern und ihrem slowakischen Pizzabäcker-Vasallen nur noch stockend ein. Deshalb konstruiert man wohl bestimmte Urteile und fügt diese den Rechnungen bei, um zu verunsichern und die Zahlungsbereitschaft zu steigern.

Aber zur Verunsicherung besteht nach wie vor nicht der geringste Grund. Nach wie vor gilt die Empfehlung der Verbraucherzentrale:



> *Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?*
> 
> *Zahlen Sie nicht!*
> *Bleiben Sie stur!*
> *Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*



Der letzte Satz sollte nur ergänzt werden:
*Lassen Sie sich nicht von getürkten Urteilen sowie Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen! 
*


----------



## bernhard (4 November 2011)

angel51 schrieb:


> ............... habe ich vergessen, die Rechnung kam per Mail !!!!!


Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Inhalten gehören gelöscht.


----------



## zofferl (4 November 2011)

Bin heute auch ganz schön blass geworden, als die wieder Geld von mir wollten. Den "Beitrag" vom letzten Jahr habe ich nicht bezahlt und es sogar bis zum Inkasso durch Tank kommen lassen, dann einen vom Verbraucherschutz vorgefertigten Brief an Tank geschrieben und hatte seither meine Ruhe. Vielleicht hat ja das Gründen der neuen [.....]  so lang gedauert, jedenfalls wollen die jetzt von mir wiedermal 96 Euronen. Was mich wundert, dass der Vertrag wie unten aus dem Punkt 6 in der e-Mail ausgeführt, automatisch ausläuft.

_6. Vertragsgegenstand_

_Gegenstand des Vertrages ist der Zugang zur Datenbank unter www.top-of-software.de._
_Dort erhalten Sie redaktionell aufbereitete Informationen und Downloadnachweise_
_zu mehr als 1.000 aktuellen Computerprogrammen aus verschiedenen Bereichen._

_7. Laufzeit des Vertrages_

_Der Vertrag hat eine Laufzeit von zwei (2) Jahren ab dem Anmeldetag. Die_
_vorliegende Rechnung bezieht sich auf das zweite und zugleich letzte Vertragsjahr._
Ich bedanke mich auch gleichzeitig bei rambazamba für den bereitgestellten Text. Nur wie hast Du denen den Text zu kommen lassen? Ich habe auf diese Droh-Mail geantwortet und das funktioniert nicht.
55 Cent sind die [.....] mir nicht wirklich wert.
Gruß zofferl

_Zwei Editierungen aus rechtlichen Gründen MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2011)

@ zofferl, man redet nicht nur mit dem Anbieter und seinen Beutehelfern gegen eine Wand sondern auch hier. Was soll dieses zusammen kopierte Kauderwelsch, was willst du damit bezwecken?


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Einmal gezahlt, immer zahlen? Abofallen auch im 2. Jahr zahlen?

Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## anka (5 November 2011)

Hallo an alle, die auch "reingefallen" sind!
Mir ist es im Februar 2010 passiert, dass ich "Top-of-software" angeklickt habe und nach der 1. Mahnung wurde mir dann doch etwas flau in der Magengegend! Die netten und versierten Moderatoren dieses Forums haben mich dann allerdings sofort beruhigt und mir die folgenden, notwendigen Schritte nahegelegt: nämlich GAR  NICHTS zu tun! Einfach "TOT" stellen!!!
Nach der 1. Mahnung war dann auch Schluß!
Bis..... heute morgen! Pünktlich zum Wochenendenbeginn, meinte der reizende Herr von der "TANK"stelle, sich bei mir - wie wohl auch bei vielen anderen Geschädigten - in Erinnerung rufen zu müssen. Er will mal wieder € 96,00 haben !!!!
Kriegt er sie????? Nein....auf gar keinen Fall - jedenfalls nicht von mir!
Zieht bitte alle mit und laßt Euch nicht weichkochen oder einschüchtern....sonst hat dieser Mist nie ein Ende!
Trotzdem noch ein schönes Wochenende....Eure Anka


----------



## dvill (5 November 2011)

Man ganz einfach gesagt: Im wirklichen Leben lauern Banditen hinter jeder Ecke.

Belästigungen mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Forderungen sind nicht vermeidbar. Es gibt aber oft keinen Grund, mehr zu tun als im Fall eines kläffenden Köters auf der Straße. Nicht einmal ignorieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 November 2011)

anka schrieb:


> meinte der reizende Herr von der "TANK"stelle


Hat die Osnabrücker "TANK"stelle nicht bereits seit einiger Zeit geschlossen, da das Benzin ausging???


----------



## anka (5 November 2011)

Ja Nicko, Du hast völlig recht! Der Geschäftsführer der Fa. Tropmi heißt A.V.. Aber - egal ob T. oder V....die Geschäftspraktiken scheinen dieselben zu sein und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann "arbeiten" die beiden Herrn doch auch irgendwie zusammen! Wie auch immer .... ich werde mich weiterhin taub, stumm und "tot" stellen!
Ich danke Dir aber trotzdem für Deine "Zeilen".
Lg
Anka


----------



## igaf (9 November 2011)

Nun geht es wieder los, der Tank ist weg und nun kommt ein neuer Habe heute die Rechnung für das zweite jahr erhalten und nun versuchen Sie mit neuer Firma Gelder einzutreiben.
Wir müssen alle bei dieser Bank erreichen das Sie keine Konten mit solchen Leuten eröffnen.
Hier die Bank die dafür benutzt wird!
Kontoinhaber:  Tropmi Payment GmbH
Kontonummer:  107073595
Bankleitzahl:  51050015
Bank:          NASPA Wiesbaden

IBAN:          DE50510500150107073595
SWIFT-BIC:    NASSDE55XXX
Bank:          NASPA Wiesbaden
Sitz der Bank: Wiesbaden

Die Adresse und Telefonnummer der Bank hier:
Rheinstr. 42-46  65185 Wiesbaden
0611 3640

Wir haben auch 2010 bei Facebook die Seite Interesssengemeinschaft Abo-Fallen gegeründet, und ihr dürft gerne dazu kommen.


----------



## igaf (9 November 2011)

Bittte keine Rechnung zahlen!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nix zahlen kein Geld nicht mal einen  euro überweisen!!


----------



## angel51 (9 November 2011)

Auch ich hatte in der letzten Woche die Rechnung per Mail für das 2. Jahr von der Trompi Payment GmbH bekommen. Von mir bekommen die "Gauner" keinen Pfennig, ich stelle mich stur.
Meinen Anwaltstermin, habe ich inzwischen wieder abgesagt.


----------



## angel51 (9 November 2011)

Ich habe gerade bei der *NASPA Bank Wiesbaden* angerufen und diese auf die Machenschaften der Trompi Payment GmbH hingewiesen. Vielleicht sollten dies noch mehrere tun ! 
Danke.


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2011)

Anrufen bringt mehr oder weniger gar nichts.
Wenn dann schriftlich!
Und das andere predigen wir schon seit achtzehnhundertselbigsmal >>> Einmal gezahlt, immer zahlen? Abofallen auch im 2. Jahr zahlen?


----------



## igaf (9 November 2011)

Habe gerad mit der Presseabteilung der Naspa Bank gesprochen, und werde ihr jetzt eine Mail senden mit allen Informationen zu diesem Kontoinhaber Trompi Payment GmbH und hoffe das Sie nach Prüfung der Angelegenheit das Konto auflösen werden.
Bitte schickt es schriftlich per Mail oder Per Post werde mal sehen ob man nicht ein Muster Schreiben besorgen kann. Die haben schon im Ersten Jahr nix bekommen und im Zweiten erst recht nicht. Der Geschäftsführer der Trompi Payment GmbH A[XXX] V[XXX] müsste ja langsam bekannt sein bei den Banken.Ich und hoffe alle anderen auch werden den Kampf gegen diese Abo Betrüger wieder aufnehmen, so das den endlich das Handwerk gelegt wird. Nach dem auf der Tankstelle die Lichter ausgegangen sind werden nun hoffentlich auch bei A.V. und bei allen Beteiligten Unternehmen und Leuten die Lichter ausgehen. Lasst euch nicht Einschüchtern!!!

[Modedit + Modhinweis: Klarnamen editiert. Bitte Namen immer abkürzen, ggf. Info über Klarnamen an das Team hier]


----------



## igaf (9 November 2011)

igaf schrieb:


> Habe gerad mit der Presseabteilung der Naspa Bank gesprochen, und werde ihr jetzt eine Mail senden mit allen Informationen zu diesem Kontoinhaber Trompi Payment GmbH und hoffe das Sie nach Prüfung der Angelegenheit das Konto auflösen werden.
> Bitte schickt es schriftlich per Mail oder Per Post werde mal sehen ob man nicht ein Muster Schreiben besorgen kann. Die haben schon im Ersten Jahr nix bekommen und im Zweiten erst recht nicht. Der Geschäftsführer der Trompi Payment GmbH A[XXX] V[XXX] müsste ja langsam bekannt sein bei den Banken.Ich und hoffe alle anderen auch werden den Kampf gegen diese Abo Betrüger wieder aufnehmen, so das den endlich das Handwerk gelegt wird. Nach dem auf der Tankstelle die Lichter ausgegangen sind werden nun hoffentlich auch bei A.V. und bei allen Beteiligten Unternehmen und Leuten die Lichter ausgehen. Lasst euch nicht Einschüchtern!!!
> 
> [Modedit + Modhinweis: Klarnamen editiert. Bitte Namen immer abkürzen, ggf. Info über Klarnamen an das Team hier]


Ok sorry hatte ich vergessen und es wird nun Abgekürzt


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2011)

Kein Problem, drum gibts uns ja 
Sonst hätten wir ja nix zu tun *flööööt*


----------



## igaf (9 November 2011)

*Schreiben Sie so an die Bank/Sparkasse, auf deren Konto das Geld überwiesen werden soll (Kontoinstitut über Bankleitzahl ermitteln):*​_„Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,_​_ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto …………. bei Ihrer Bank illegale Beträge fließen. Es geht um Abofallen. Ich appelliere an Sie, das Konto zu kündigen und das eingegangene Geld an die Absender zurückzuüberweisen._​_Mit freundlichem Gruß_​
_Hier mal ein Muterschreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg_​_Link zu diesem Beitrag:_​http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30104/abofallenbetreibern-das-handwerk-legen.aspx​ 
_
_​


----------



## anka (9 November 2011)

Hallo igaf - hallo angel 51,
ich sehe das alles genauso wie ihr! Auch ich habe ja, in der letzten Woche diese Rechnung bekommen, obwohl ich im vergangenen Jahr keinen Cent überwiesen habe!
Und, ich werde den Teufel tun.....DIE kriegen auch von mir in diesem Jahr -  keinen müden Euro!
Hast Du auch richtig gemacht, angel, dass Du den Anwaltstermin storniert hast! Wäre nur ein unnötiger Zeitaufwand, der evtl. auch noch Geld kostet! Müssen wir doch nicht haben! Oder?
Ich werde jetzt noch eine Mail an die NASPA-Bank schreiben und dann sehen wir.... ganz gelassen.... dem entgegen, was sich diese "netten Herren" noch einfallen lassen!!!!
Bei uns werden sie sich die Zähne ausbeissen!!!!!
Bis dahin,
Liebe Grüße
anka


----------



## igaf (9 November 2011)

Mir ist da was besonderes Aufgefallen in der Rechnung die ich von der Firma erhalten habe.
Sehr geehrter Herr  

seit dem 04.03.2010 haben Sie Zugriff auf www.top-of-software.de, die Premium-Datenbank mit redaktionell aufbereiteten Informationen und Donwloadnachweisen zu mehr als 1.000 aktuellen Computerprogrammen aus den Bereichen Sicherheit, Grafik und Design, Internet und Multimedia, Büro- und Systemverwaltung, Telekommunikation, Hobby und Schule u.v.m..

*Die vertraglich vereinbarte Nutzungsgebühr für das zweite und zugleich letzte Vertragsjahr, die uns von der bisherigen Anspruchsinhaberin zum Einzug im eigenen Namen und auf eigene Rechnung abgetreten wurde, dürfen wir Ihnen heute wie folgt in Rechnung stellen:*

Wenn ich net doof bin dann frage ich mich warum ich erst ´jetzt die Rechnung erhalten habe wenn das 2te Jahr schon laut Rechnung voll im Gange sein müsste! Und mir hat ma wenn man es genau nimmt keine Information darüber gegeben das es eine Abtretung gegeben hat.

Dies hier meinte ich:*Die vertraglich vereinbarte Nutzungsgebühr für das zweite und zugleich letzte Vertragsjahr, die uns von der bisherigen Anspruchsinhaberin zum Einzug im eigenen Namen und auf eigene Rechnung abgetreten wurde, dürfen wir Ihnen heute wie folgt in Rechnung stellen:*


12-Monatszugang für www.top-of-software.de
Anmeldung vom 04.03.2010

Wie gesagt nicht nur diees Forumist gut für uns , sondern auch Die Interesengemeinschaft Abo-Fallen wer bei Facebook ist, kann uns auch dort finden.
Und schaut euch das Musterschreiben an was ich von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg gepostet habe.


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2011)

igaf schrieb:


> Mir ist da was besonderes Aufgefallen in der Rechnung die ich von der Firma erhalten habe.
> 
> 
> > *Die vertraglich vereinbarte Nutzungsgebühr für das zweite und zugleich letzte Vertragsjahr, die uns von der bisherigen Anspruchsinhaberin zum Einzug im eigenen Namen und auf eigene Rechnung abgetreten wurde, dürfen wir Ihnen heute wie folgt in Rechnung stellen:*
> ...


...und was ist daran das besondere?


----------



## igaf (9 November 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...und was ist daran das besondere?


Das die Rechteinhaberin sich geändert hat, dies muss ja den Kunden mitgeteilt werden.
Die bekommen NIx !!


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2011)

Aha ...
... und wenn sich das nicht geändert hätte?
Dann hättest Du wohl bezahlt?


----------



## anka (9 November 2011)

Hahaha....das war gut - lieber HIPPO - aber, ich glaube nicht, dass  IGAF bezahlt hätte! Ich denke, das machen nur ganz Dumme!!!!


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2011)

igaf schrieb:


> Das die Rechteinhaberin sich geändert hat...


Die eine Scheinklitsche macht zu und die andere macht auf. Die beiden Handlungsführern aus dem hessischen Büttelborn und deren Erfüllungsgehilfen fällt dahin gehend eher nichts neues ein.



anka schrieb:


> ...bezahlt ...Ich denke, das machen nur ganz Dumme!


Das wären denn in der Vergangenheit abertausende! Da sind Leute dabei, die haben tolle Jobs und solche die richtiig was auf dem Kasten haben. Wenn man aber zur Zahlung mit unrichtigen Angaben gedrängt wird, dann schaltet zumindest kurzzeitig das Rechtsverständnis bei vielen aus. Von Dummheit würde ich an diese Stelle nicht schreiben, eher von Unerfahrenheit, teils Naivität und Rechtsunsicherheit.


----------



## anka (9 November 2011)

.......das mit der "Dummheit" sollte nicht arrogant rüberkommen und war natürlich auch nicht böse gemeint. 
Ich befürchte nur, dass viele Leute "bezahlen", nur.....um ihre Ruhe zu haben!!!! Das wiederum ist natürlich der völlig falsche Weg!
Liebe Grüße und schönen Abend
anka


----------



## dvill (10 November 2011)

Die Sondervorstellung im Kasperle-Inkassotheater mit viel Mahndrohgetöse zur Forderung für das 2. "Vertragsjahr", wenn die "Kunden" für das 1. nicht gezahlt haben, wirkt irgendwie sinnfrei.

Das nimmt kaum jemand ernst. Beispiel: http://aka.weightwatchers.de/commun...d_no=&daterange=2days&viewchange=OPENDATEDESC


> Ich zahle jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## angel51 (10 November 2011)

*W i c h t i g  !*

Mein gestriger Anruf bei der *NASPA Bank Wiesbaden *hat Wirkung gezeigt. Ich hatte mich gestern über die Machenschaften der Trompi Payment GmbH beschwert, meine Telefonnummer wurde notiert.
Heute bekam ich von der Bank den Rückruf. Es wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass das Konto gesperrt wird (leider muss von denen die Kündigungszeit eingehalten werden). Ich war nicht die Erste, die sich beschwert hat. Der Herr hat sich bei mir für meine Beschwerde bedankt. Mal sehen, wie es da jetzt weitergeht. Irgendwann gibt es eine neue Kontonummer, wie bei den Vorgängern.

Es ging also doch, auch nur mit einem Anruf  !

Also, lasst euch bloß nicht entmutigen, das Konto wird gelöscht !


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2011)

Das läßt hoffen - wenn auch nur wenig.
Aber bei sowas muß man auch mit Krümeln zufrieden sein ...


----------



## Bruce89 (11 November 2011)

Hallo erstmal an alle, ich habe eine Frage und hoffe ich nerve euch nicht. Also ich habe heute Email der Tropmi Payment GmbH bekommen mit der Forderung über 96€. Ich soll  mich am 15.03.2010 angemeldet haben auf der Seite "Top of Softwares", hier muss ich allerdings dazu sagen das ich das definitiv nicht gemacht habe, in der Email sind alle personenbezogenen Daten von mir falsch, ich wohne auch nicht in der Schweiz. Die IP Adresse ist falsch, was ja auch nicht so wichtig ist das die Provider die IP Adresse eh nicht so lange speichern. Was mich nur stutzig macht ist die Tatsache das meine Emailadresse übereinstimmt, und es handelt sich hierbei auch noch um eine die ich nicht oft nutze, also nicht meine Hauptadresse sondern eine Nebenadresse - hier leite ich den ganze Spam hin. Nun frage ich mich, muss ich zahlen, muss ich reagieren oder muss ich gar nichts machen? Weiter unten stehen ja die Zusätze das die Angabe falscher Personendaten eine Straftat ist und das die IP Adresse ein rechtskräftiger Beweis ist, aber das geht doch gar nicht wenn die Provider die nicht so lange speichern.
Naja ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Vielen Dank schonmal und noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## dvill (11 November 2011)

Man wühlt nicht in Mülltonnen. Warum dann den Mailmüll durchsuchen?


----------



## sascha (11 November 2011)

@Bruce89: Bitte lies dir unser Kapitel zum Thema durch, da sind alle deine gestellten Fragen direkt beantwortet: http://www.computerbetrug.de/abofallen-im-internet/das-wichtigste-auf-einen-blick


----------



## Bruce89 (11 November 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich habe mir das alles durchgelesen und bin zu der Ansicht gekommen das ich gar nicht reagieren werde, meine richtige Adresse ist denen nicht bekannt, und ich werde den Teufe tun und die weitergeben, das einzig dumme ist ich werde jetzt wohl von Mahnungen dann überrollt werden.


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2011)

Bruce89 schrieb:


> ... das einzig dumme ist ich werde jetzt wohl von Mahnungen dann überrollt werden.



Na und?
Eine Löschtaste wird Deine Tastatur wohl haben ...
Ansonsten könntest Du alternativ einen Spamfilter trainieren


----------



## kalo89 (16 November 2011)

Einfach ignorieren. Habe der "Hausbank" der B. eine Mail geschickt. Die waren bereits informiert und haben die Kündigung des Kontos veranlasst.
Ruhe bewahren, Mülltonne füllen. Erledigt.


----------



## Andi1969 (18 November 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Wo sind da Zweifel angebracht?
> 
> Der Mahnmüll von dieser Bande wird massenhaft in die Tonne getreten und alles ist gut, jedenfalls nach den Erfahrungen hier im Forum und auch anderswo, wo dieses Thema behandelt wird. Das gilt für die letzten 5 Jahre mit Einschüchterungsfallen.
> 
> Die Forderungen der ersten Jahre sind längst ohne weitere Konsequenzen verjährt, wenn sich ein Mahnbedrohter nicht zur "freiwilligen" Zahlung hat pressen lassen.


 
Ja, auch ich hab Mahnungen erhalten und letztlich nicht bezahlt.
Nur wurde damals in den Foren gesagt, daß man auf einen Mahnbescheid reagieren sollte. Also habe ich einen Musterbrief runtergeladen mit Hinweisen auf Betrugsversuch und nicht gültigem Vertragsabschluß - und anschließend nichts mehr gehört.
Sollte ich auf den erneuten Mahnbescheid (2. Jahr) auch mit einem Musterschreiben reagieren oder ist das nach dem ersten Brief an Antassia/RA O.Tank eindeutig erledigt.
Ist ja jetzt eine neue Abzockfirma die die "Ansprüche" von Antassia übernommen hat.


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2011)

Andi1969 schrieb:


> Nur wurde damals in den Foren gesagt, daß man auf einen Mahnbescheid reagieren sollte.



Auf einen "Mahnbescheid" ja aber nicht auf diese landläufig als "Mahnpupse" bezeichneten Schriftstücke, die nur "erweiterte Rechnungen" sind. Mahnbescheid sagt ja schon das Wort, das ist ein bescheidener Verwaltungsakt von einer Behörde (nachzulesen >HIER<). Mahnpupse hingegen sind was für den Lokus.


----------



## ... (18 November 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> . Mahnbescheid sagt ja schon das Wort, das ist ein bescheidener Verwaltungsakt von einer Behörde (nachzulesen >HIER<).


Mahnbescheide der Abofallenbranche waren und sind seltener als der Jackpot im Lotto.
Schließlich kosten die Wische pro Stück 23€ und  die Branche gibt ungern Geld aus außer für Ferrraris.

Medien und  Verbraucherzentralen erzeugen mit ihren ständigen Horrorwarnungen ohne  entsprechenden  Begleitkommentar  unnötige Hysterie unter den Betroffenen und treiben damit vermutlich ( sicherlich ungewollt) den Abzockern weitere Opfer zu.


----------



## wolfbmg (18 November 2011)

Hallo,
auch mich hat es heute erwischt 96€ für nichts -Tropmi heißt die "Firma" , ich werde natürlich nicht zahlen, habe ähnliches schon zweimal durch, irgendwann ist Schluss mit den Drohungen.
Ich habe der Hausbank dieser B. eine Mail geschickt und keine 10 min. später hatte ich die gleiche Antwort, wie oben schon erwähnt : Konto gekündigt !!!
Das hört sich doch schon gut an , also Freunde immer ruhig bleiben, wir sind uns doch keiner Schuld bewusst, oder ? -auf keinen Fall .


----------



## dvill (19 November 2011)

Hier ist so eine Zahlungspressung für das "2. Vertragsjahr" im Original:

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a...,cf.osb&fp=bde2fc9778231094&biw=1462&bih=1023

Von einer erfolgten Zahlung für das 1. Jahr ist nicht die Rede.


----------



## dikeka (19 November 2011)

So ihr Lieben,

auch hab heute Post bekommen und nach allem was hier bisher gelesen habe, bin ich schon mal gespannt auf die folgende Post! 

Ich finde es ganz lustig, dass inzwischen auch auf angebliche Gerichtsurteile verwiesen wird:

_II.  WEITERE WICHTIGE HINWEISE_
_1.   Deutlicher Hinweis auf die anfallenden Kosten_
_Mehrere Gerichte haben unabhängig von einander entschieden, dass die auf dem Internetportal www.top-of-software.de angebrachten Kostenhinweise "für jeden, der des Lesens mächtig ist" (Amtsgericht Mainz, 03.11.2010 - 72 C 54/10) hinreichend deutlich sind (in diesem Sinne auch Amtsgericht Speyer, 08.09.2010 - 32 C 276/10; Amtsgericht Weinheim, 10.12.2010 - 2 C 287/10; Amtsgericht Mainz, 06.01.2011 - 80 C 374/10; Amtsgericht Mainz, 25.02.2011 - 87 C 177/10 und 79 C 236/10), ein Nutzer diese Kostenhinweise auf sich beziehen muss (Amtsgericht Soest, 23.11.2010 - 13 C 329/10) und ein "Übersehen" des Preises ein "extrem unaufmerksames Verhalten bei Nutzung des Internetportals" darstellt (Amtsgericht Fritzlar, 08.04.2011 - 8 C 303/11)._

_2.   Vertragswirksamkeit gerichtlich bestätigt_
_Die über das Internetportal www.top-of-software.de abgeschlossenen Verträge sind wirksam (Amtsgericht Mainz, 03.11.2010 - 72 C 54/10). Es liegt auch kein Einigungsmangel über die Kostenpflicht (sog. Dissens) vor (Amtsgericht Mainz, 25.02.2011 - 87 C 177/10). Deswegen ist es auch nicht zu beanstanden, wenn die vereinbarte Vergütung in Rechnung stellt oder angemahnt wird (Amtsgericht Mainz, 06.01.2011 - 80 C 374/10 sowie 25.02.2011 - 79 C 236/10)._

_3.   Anmeldungen unter falschen Daten_
_Wenn Sie sich für die Nutzung des Internetportals www.top-of-software.de bewusst mit falschen Daten angemeldet haben, könnte dies strafrechtlich relevant sein. So hat beispielsweise das Kammergericht (NStZ 2010, 576) entschieden, dass die Eröffnung eines Mitgliedskontos auf einem Internetportal unter falschen Personalien den Tatbestand der Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten (§ 269 Abs. 1 StGB) erfüllen kann._

Da ich mich rein beruflich mit Urteilen auskenne, kann ich schon mal über die angeblichen Aktennummer lächeln. Naja, wir werden sehen wie´s weitergeht. Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Brief


----------



## Markus Magas (19 November 2011)

was bedeuten den die aktennummern? und was passiert wenn wirklich ein brief vom gericht kommt?


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2011)

Markus Magas schrieb:


> was bedeuten den die aktennummern? und was passiert wenn wirklich ein brief vom gericht kommt?


Die "Aktennummern" könnten Geschäftszeichen aus zivilen Auseinandersetzungen in Einzelfällen sein. Nachprüfen können wir das hier nicht.

Jeder Fall, also jede einzelne Rechnung/Mahnung ist ein Einzelfall, der jeweils für sich wieder vor Gericht zu klären wäre, wenn dies eine der beiden Parteien wünscht. Nur, die vorliegenden Fälle sind ein paar ganz wenige Resultate, die man auch oft als s. g. Trophäenurteile bezeichnet. Es gibt nämlich genauso auch andere Urteile, bei denen der Anbieter den den kürzeren gezogen hatte - Auszüge daraus freilich, schickt der Belästiger nicht mit.

Bevor es vor Gericht gehen könnte, sind formal noch einige Hürden zu nehmen. Das kann sich der Anbieter aber weder personell noch finanziell leisten, also pickt er sich ein paar gaaaanz wenige Einzelfälle raus, die er denn ungefragt der Masse von den anderen Zahlungsunwilligen zur Kenntnis gibt. er will damit den Druck auf die Zahlungsbereitschaft erhöhen und der Erfolg gibt ihm Recht mit dieser Strategie, denn viele Nutzer sehen sich nun derart belästigt, dass sie ohne Not, nur dem lieben Friede willen zahlen.


----------



## dikeka (19 November 2011)

Meiner Vermutung nach gibt es diese angeblichen Gerichtsurteile gar nicht. Zu der Firma hat sich im Netz auch schon ein Anwalt geäußert: http://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/abzocker/abzocke-top-of-software.de-firma-content-services-ltd-html.html

Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass du irgendwann mal Post vom Gericht bekommst. Also erfreu dich an den Drohgebärden, da wird definitv nicht mehr passieren. Einfach ignorieren!


----------



## Markus Magas (19 November 2011)

danke.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 November 2011)

Das Impressum weißt ja immer noch die Mannheimer Adresse auf. In der Mundenheimer Straße 70 in Mannheim ist nichts mehr. Der Briefkasten dort wurde schon vor Jahren von den bekannten Büttelbornern Brüdern aufgelöst. Die Post wurde damals, laut Auskunft der dortigen Firma in TV-Interviews, meist erst Abends und Nachts geleert. Betroffene, Polizei zogen immer ab. Ein Briefkasten ist geduldig.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 November 2011)

Der "eigentliche Firmensitz" befindet sich wohl an anderer Stelle.
(HR-Eintrag: Amtsgericht Darmstadt Aktenzeichen: HRB 85642)


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 November 2011)

Bei einer Autovermietung?


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 November 2011)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Bei einer Autovermietung?


Genau!
Die Klingel und eine Überwachungskamera sind im Hof, gleich hinter der Autovermietung. Dort haben sowohl die Drahtzieher A. und M. S. als auch Tropmi-Content Services-Antassia-Strohmann-Geschäftsführer A. V. sein Büro! Die im Handelsregister als GF benannte Person ist die Ehefrau eines der Drahtzieher.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (20 November 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die im Handelsregister als GF benannte Person ist die Ehefrau eines der Drahtzieher.


Und ist Insidern auch als "schnelle Kuh" bekannt.


----------



## ann (21 November 2011)

Hallo,
auch ich habe von dieser dubiosen Firma "TropmiPayment"(A. V.) eine Mail erhalten mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung für das 2. Jahr der Datenbanknutzung, die Daten hätten sie von der bisherigen Anspruchsinhaberin übernommen. Im vergangenen Jahr hießen die noch Antassia und ich hatte es bis zur Zahlungsaufforderung vom RA T. kommen lassen. Dann habe ich einen Musterbrief lt. Verbraucherzentrale zurückgeschickt.
Sollte ich nun wieder entsprechend reagieren oder überhaupt nicht?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 November 2011)

Überleg mal: Hat Deine erste Schreibselei was gebracht?


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2011)

Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?
Einmal gezahlt, immer zahlen? Abofallen auch im 2. Jahr zahlen?

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## ann (21 November 2011)

Natürlich nicht zahlen. Ich stelle mir nur die Frage nach der rechtlichen Bewertung von "Nichtreagieren". Scheint auch bei einigen Verbraucheranwälten umstritten zu sein. Da allerdings seit August letzten Jahres kein Wisch mehr in meinem Account war, dürfte sich das wohl auch erledigt haben.


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2011)

Wo kein Vertrag da keine Pflicht zu reagieren. Ganz einfach.
Wenn die was wollen müssen DIE beweisen!
Nicht Du.

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber - reagieren müßtest Du nur wenn die Hölle zufriert und Du entgegen aller bisheriger Erfahrungen doch einen Mahnbescheid bekommen solltest.
Da wird dann widersprochen und gut ist wieder.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 November 2011)

Immer dieses Anzweifeln!


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2011)

Ja weißt wir hier haben halt noch so wenig Erfahrung mit der Sache ...
... das mußt Du den Usern schon nachsehen.
Und seit Heiko die Funktion im Forum blockiert hat daß man ältere Beiträge lesen kann muß man die User nur noch bedauern ...
[zynismus off]


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2011)

ann schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir nur die Frage nach der rechtlichen Bewertung von "Nichtreagieren". Scheint auch bei einigen Verbraucheranwälten umstritten zu sein.



Man muss immer unterscheiden können, ob man es mit einem seriösen oder einem unseriösen Unternehmen zu tun hat. Leider ist diese Unterscheidung für die Betroffenen nicht einfach, also tendiert man der Einfachheit wegen eher dazu, zum Schreiben zu raten. Siehe dazu auch den ähnlichen Fall hier (die Ironie bitte nicht überlesen!)

Übrigens, ich habe irgendwann mit der Zählung der verbrannten eMailadressen aus solchen Anmeldungen aufgehört, obwohl ich mich absichtlich dort angemeldet hatte. Niemals hatte ich es für nötig gehalten, auf die Rechnungen, Zahlungsaufforderungen oder Mahnungen in eigener Sache zu reagieren und niemals ist mir deshalb daraus irgendwas zum Nachteil erwachsen.


----------



## Maslak713 (22 November 2011)

Top of Software.de = Top of B[xxx]

[modedit by Hippo: bitte die Contenance bewahren]


----------



## Lech (22 November 2011)

Guten Abend!Ich bin Pole,wohne in Polen und am 30 Oktober bekam ich Rechnung fuer 96 Euro-magisches Zahl das hier Furore macht,und vor 7 Tagen erste,hoffe ich,Mahnung und bin ich kompett uberrascht wie ich geschafft habe dort angemeldet zu sein.Meine  erste Reaktion war ZAHLEN,aber nach reichlichen Ueberlegung und Bier/ŻYWIEC-emphelenswert/ war ich INSTINKTIV dagegen,zur Rate habe mich auch einem polnischen Anwalt gezogen,der war auch meiner Meinung.Vor 2 Tagen habe diese Seite gefunden und bin ich erleichtert.In meinen Alptraumen habe ich schon deutschen Gerichtvollstrecker vor meinem polnischen Haus mit Zahlungsforderung in der Hand gesehen.Ich Gruesse Euch meine Deutsche Freunde sehr herzlich ,WIR SIND DIE GUTE!!!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 November 2011)

Warum sich Betroffene aus dem nichtdeutschen Ausland genauso in so eine "German Angst" wägen, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Lech (22 November 2011)

Das war nur ein Witz,wenn klingt beleidigend ich entschuldige mich,im Gegenteil ich mag Deutschland und Deutschen,ich habe Achtung und Respekt fuer deutsche Rechtsystem und Marathon in Berlin ist der beste!!


----------



## Heiko (22 November 2011)

Ich glaube dem User "Nutzlosbranche" ging es nur darum, dass Du von uns aus ja im Ausland und damit nur außerordentlich schwer für die Forderungen erreichbar bist.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 November 2011)

Richtig! User aus dem Ausland brauchen sich genausowenig in die Hose zu machen wie User aus Deutschland.


----------



## Heiko (22 November 2011)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Richtig! User aus dem Ausland brauchen sich genausowenig in die Hose zu machen wie User aus Deutschland.


Vielleicht sogar noch ein kleines bisschen weniger...


----------



## Lech (22 November 2011)

Meine Rechtslage ist tatsachlich ein bischen komplizierter weil fuer solche Forderungen  eher ein polnisches Gericht zustaendig ist,das macht fuer Abzocker ganze Sache um so schwierieger deshalb folge ich allgemeinem Rat: Ruhe bewahren,aussitzen und NICHT BEZAHLEN!!


----------



## Heiko (22 November 2011)

Im Prinzip also kein anderes Ergebnis als bei Deutschen.


----------



## Lech (22 November 2011)

Stimmt genau!!


----------



## Heiko (22 November 2011)

Europa wächst zusammen!


----------



## Lech (22 November 2011)

Es war schoen Euch kennenzulernen!!


----------



## Hippo (22 November 2011)

Darfst ruhig auch dableiben - Lesen hier ist manchmal spannender als ein Krimi


----------



## DüManni (27 November 2011)

Auf Rechnungen, Mahnungen von top-of-software einschl. Tropmi Payment nicht reagieren.
Diese Empfehlung lese ich hier immer wieder.
Außerdem solle man auf dem Mailweg eingehende Post gleich in den Spam Müll ableiten. 

Ich bin vor 15 Monaten ebenfalls auf top-of-software hereingefallen und beim googeln
nach meiner Erinnerung auf "Abzocknews" gestoßen.

Dort tummelten sich bereits zig Betroffene, aber es wurde dringend davon abgeraten
gar nicht zu reagieren, sondern im Gegenteil auf die Rechnung Widerruf einzulegen.
Erst danach eingehende Mahnungen usw. könnten ignoriert werden.
Auf eingehenden gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid müsse natürlich in jedem Fall reagiert werden.
Zum Text des Widerrufs gibt es von den Verbraucherberatungen Empfehlungen
die wichtig sind, da ja die gesetzliche Frist überschritten ist.

Außerdem wurde auch abgeraten die Mailpost nicht anzunehmen
(den rechtlichen Hintergrund weiß ich nicht mehr), sondern alles zu sammeln,
falls doch einmal ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird, wovon aber auch bei
"Abzocknews" niemand ausging. Aber bis zur Verjährung müssen immerhin 3 Jahre vergehen.

An welche Empfehlung halte ich mich denn nun?
Auf die Rechnung von Tropmi nicht reagieren oder zumindest auf den Widerruf verweisen?
Mails in den Spam oder lieber im Archiv sammeln?

Für jeden Tip dankbar wäre
 DüManni


----------



## Hippo (28 November 2011)

Ob Du denen einen Widerruf, Dein Lieblingsrezept oder die Gebrauchsanweisung für Dein Handy schickst oder gar nichts dürfte ziemlich egal sein.
Jedenfalls stehen wir hier auf dem Standpunkt daß bei TOS kein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist und was nicht besteht dem braucht man auch nicht widersprechen. Und wer sich nicht auf eine Brieffreundschaft mit den Herrschaften einläßt kann schon mal nicht leichtfertig etwas formulieren was ihn hinterher in Schwierigkeiten bringen kann. Und die Trophäenurteile die so gelegentlich kommuniziert werden kannste sowieso in die Tonne kloppen.
Da sind die Mahnpupser die das Inkasso vor Tropmi betrieben haben schon nicht weitergekommen und Tropmi versucht halt jetzt noch die restlichen Krumen zusammenzukehren damit der Sprit wenigstens noch für den 500er Fiat statt dem 500er Daimler reicht


----------



## DüManni (28 November 2011)

Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Letzte Zweifel bleiben ehrlich gesagt.
Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die tatsächlich versuchen über
einige Musterklagen die Gerichte zu testen.
Und welch abstruse Urteile möglich sind weiß man ja.
Dennoch Danke.


----------



## Hippo (28 November 2011)

DAS täten die so oder so wenn sie es testen wollen.

Hier in diesem Text geht es um so einen Testballon. Da wird das Prozedere ziemlich genau beschrieben wie (und vor allem wie nicht) man reagieren sollte wenn der unwahrscheinliche Fall einer Klage eintreten sollte.
Wenn die Klage bei der Menge an Vorfällen da Mittel der Wahl wäre - warum muß man dann die Klagen mit der Lupe suchen? Die Foren wären voll des Jammers. Außer den gefakten Trophäenurteilen (guggst Du hier Die Trophäenurteile der Nutzlosbranche) gibt es ja fast nix zu finden weil bei Gegenwind die Klage immer zurückgenommen wurde

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-muss-man-das-ernst-nehmen.33234/#post-321557

Hier ist eines der seltenen Urteile die normal gelaufen sind und der Kläger sich selbst ein Bein gestellt hat und die Klage nicht mehr zurücknehmen konnte
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/me-too-postings-outlets-de.31940/page-8#post-339563


----------



## DüManni (28 November 2011)

Danke Hippo, sehr aufschlußreich.
Für mich insbesondere, weil im Beitrag nach Zwischenüberschrift
"Lassen Sie sich nicht blenden" in dem Link der vzhh.de von denen
die Empfehlung ergeht, die Rechnung auf jeden Fall mit Einschreiben
zu widerrufen und sich erst dann in Schweigen zu hüllen.

Ich habe ähnliche Abzockversuche, allerdings im gewerblichen Bereich
erlebt, wo nicht sofort sondern erst kurz vor Ende der Verjährung die Klagewelle
einsetzte und haarsträubende lebensfremde Urteile erlebt.
Deshalb meine Bedenken. Nach so langer Zeit kann man sich ja
an Einzelheiten gar nicht mehr erinnern und es erscheint mir als
juristischem Laien sicherer zumindest den Widerruf nachweisen zu können.


----------



## Hippo (28 November 2011)

Falsch - Du verwechselst gewerblich mit privatem Verbraucher. Da liegen Welten dazwischen.
Die VZen raten fast immer zu Brieffreundschaften weil sie dann die Hände in Unschuld (oder wie die braune Brühe heißt) waschen können.
Von den Laienschreiben die granatenmäßig in die Hose gegangen sind hörst Du nichts mehr - klar weil SOOOOO hat man es ja nicht gesagt und wenn einer sich falsch ausdrückt kann die VZ nichts dafür ...
Ein Widerspruch macht Sinn wenn man von Geschäften mit "ehrbaren Kaufleuten" ausgeht aber nicht bei der Nutzlosbranche.
Zu Deinem letzten Absatz - der Kläger muß nachweisen daß Du Dich rechtswirksam angemeldet hast. Und genau das wird ihm regelmäßig nicht gewinnen. Es reicht wenn Du bestreitest daß da ein deutlicher Hinweis zum Preis sichtbar war >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/hinweis-auf-kosten-plötzlich-da.25358/
Und spätestens da beißts aus und der Nutzlosanbieter käme in die Bredouille.
Aber tu was Du nicht lassen kannst ...


----------



## Zahlungsverweigerer (28 November 2011)

Ja hallo alle miteinander, auch ich bin auch dieses Jahr mal wieder dran, bin ja Stammkunde bei dem Verein hab dann auch sofort der benannten Bank eine entsprechende Mail gesandt und nach deren Antwort dürfen sich die B.. wieder auf die Suche nach einem neuen Geldinstitut machen 
Und jetzt warte ich mal wieder auf die nächste Rechnung, vermutlich wieder so 136€, aber der Winter steht vor der Türe und für das Geld kauf ich lieber Brennmaterial !

Schönen entspannten Montag wünsch´ich noch


----------



## DüManni (28 November 2011)

Na, ok - ich hab zwar nichts verwechselt, aber seis drum.
Wenn man also die Empfehlungen der VZ in die Tonne.....
verstehe ich nicht warum ihr sie auf der zitierten Seite einstellt.
Aber zumindest habe ich wieder gelernt "2 Juristen ....."


----------



## Hippo (28 November 2011)

Sie haben ja nicht grundsätzlich unrecht, nur in diesem einen Punkt gehen die Meinungen eben auseinander (aber das gewaltig ...)
Ich kann Dir noch einige Aufsätze von Juristen nennen die auch abraten. Immer aus dem Grund daß man etwas was nicht besteht auch nicht widerlegen muß und eben daß man diesen ausgekochten Gegnern nicht aus versehen eine Trumpfkarte zuspielt


----------



## ruwen (28 November 2011)

Hallo ich habe auch eine Rechnung per Email bekommen von www.top-of-software.de‏, darin steht das isch 96 Euro zahlen müsse. Ich bin aus der Schweiz und 15 Jahre alt, daher noch minderjährig. Ich habe falsche Daten angegeben.Sie haben meine IP und so können sie meinen Anschluss folgen, sagen sie. Ich habe angst das sie unser Anschluss sperren, oder meinen Rechner (wen das überhaupt geht).Was sol ich machen?


----------



## Sawyer132 (28 November 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich bin auch einer der Deppen die auf TOS reingefallen sind. Ich habe mich im September 2010 dort angemeldet und bekam auch promt eine Rechnung. Da ich es mir nicht erklären konnte wollte ich die Seite im Netz aufsuchen. Aber die Seite TOS war Monatelang nicht erreichbar. Also dachte ich "keine Leistung - kein Geld". Dann kamen Mahnungen und Inkasso Schreiben worauf ich nie reagierte. Dann war auch Monate lang ruhe. Heute bekam ich ein Schreiben von der ANINOS Anwaltsinkasso Osnabrück die das Geld für TOS eintreiben wollen. Ich werde weiterhin nicht reagieren, mal sehen wo das hinführt.

Grüße
Sawyer132


----------



## Goblin (28 November 2011)

> Was sol ich machen?


 
Freu Dich auf Weihnachten. Ist ja nicht mehr lange



> wen das überhaupt geht


 
Nicht wirklich. Klick Dich mal durch die Links in Hippos Sigi. Da steht was man machen bzw nicht machen sollte

PS - Die Links jetzt hier. Grad erst bemerkt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## ruwen (28 November 2011)

Freu Dich auf Weihnachten. Ist ja nicht mehr lange
hahaha  ok mach ich doch .


Nicht wirklich. Klick Dich mal durch die Links in Hippos Sigi. Da steht was man machen bzw nicht machen sollte
ja danke dir


----------



## ruwen (28 November 2011)

Goblin
Du sagtest:
Klick Dich mal durch die Links in Hippos Sigi.
Ich hab da aber nix richtiges gefunden =/


----------



## Hippo (28 November 2011)

Du kannst aus mindestens 3 Gründen das ganze abhaken

1. Du bist grad 15, also vor dem Gesetz nicht geschäftsfähig (ist in der Schweiz sicherlich nicht anders als in D)
2. Die kennen nur Deine IP die nach der Zeit schon lange nicht mehr gespeichert ist
3. Bist Du Schweizer und diese Mahnpupsklabauter werden einen Teufel tun sich juristisch auf Schweizer Terrain zu begeben denn dort ist die Chance gewaltig Haue vom Richter zu kriegen erheblich größer als in D (und hier tun sie es schon nicht)

Also, geh auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und kauf Dir einen alkoholfreien Punsch und laß Dich ...
... im Mondschein besuchen

Und wenn Dir dann immer noch langweilig ist lies Dich hier mal durch die Threads.
Die Namen der Mahnpupsaboklabauter kannst Du im Endeffekt problemlos austauschen, die Methoden und die Abwehr ist praktisch immer gleich


----------



## ruwen (28 November 2011)

Hehe oke danke das wahr sogar für mich ausdrücklich genug  danke dir und wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Hippo (28 November 2011)

Was? Daß Du mit 15 nur alkoholfreien Punsch kriegst?


----------



## ruwen (28 November 2011)

nee die 3 Punkte


----------



## sirenamed (29 November 2011)

Nun, das ist wie bei Antassia GmbH in Mainz. Denen habe ich mit dem Anwalt gedroht und nie wieder was gehört. Die haben noch nicht mal meinen richtigen Namen auf den Schreiben und Rechnung gehabt. Vorame richtig, Nachname stimmte nicht.
Nun kommt von Trompi dasselbe - derselbe falsche Name - für mich ist das Antassia unter anderem Namen - die sollen sich mak warm anziehen


----------



## sma1991 (29 November 2011)

Hallo, TOS hat mich auch erwischt.
Hab heute eine rechnung via email bekommen dass ich schon seit ein jahr kunde bin und bezahlen muss.
Nachdem ich diesen thread gelesen habe, weiss ich das ich das einfach ignorieren.
Trotzdem bleibt mir noch eine frage und zwa: soll ich mich jetzt sofort abmelden von der seite oder ist das keine gute idee?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 November 2011)

sma1991 schrieb:


> ...bleibt mir noch eine frage und zwa: soll ich mich jetzt sofort abmelden von der seite ...


Dort kann man sich nicht abmelden, das ist eine Einbahnstraße! Du willst ignorieren, dann tue es auch!


----------



## tradij (30 November 2011)

Nachdem ich die erste Rechnung, die ich vor mehr als einem Jahr bekommen habe, ignoriert habe, habe ich erst mal nichts mehr von ihnen gehört... nun kam letztens die Rechnung für das "2. Vertragsjahr" und, nachdem ich nicht reagiert habe, gestern die Mahnung dazu.

Darin stand, dass ich das Geld nun an "Global Payment Services GmbH" überweisen soll, die wohl als Inkassounternehmen für die Tropmi Payment GmbH dient. Darf man überhaupt so schnell an ein Inkassounternehmen übergeben? Normalerweise passiert das doch erst wenn man auch auf die Mahnung und nach ausdrücklichem Hinweis, oder?

Kenne mich rechtlich mit so was überhaupt nicht aus, hat mich nur interessiert. Werde auch weiterhin ignorieren, es ist gut, zu sehen, dass ich nicht alleine bin! Ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin, denn ich glaube kaum, dass ich sonst so ruhig hätte bleiben können. Vor allem war ich erst etwas nervös, weil ich falsche Daten angegeben habe...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 November 2011)

tradij schrieb:


> Darf man überhaupt ....


Warum nicht? Das kann jeder machen, wie er will und es zeigt deutlich, wie wenig ernst so ein Mahnpups zu nehmen ist.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (30 November 2011)

tradij schrieb:


> Darin stand, dass ich das Geld nun an "Global Payment Services GmbH" überweisen soll, die wohl als *Inkassounternehmen* für die Tropmi Payment GmbH dient.


 
Die "Global Payment Services GmbH" ist alles andere, nur *kein* Inkassounternehmen.
Laut Handelsregister ist das lediglich ein Zahlungsdienstleister.



			
				AG Frankfurt schrieb:
			
		

> *Gegenstand:* im nationalen- und internationalen Bereich Factoring und Forfaiting, *Erbringung von Onlineabrechnungen, Abrechnungsserviceleistungen* sowie erlaubnisfreies Inkasso für verbundene Unternehmen gemäß § 2 Abs. 3 Ziff. 6 RDG, § 15 AktG und der *Einzug von angekauften Forderungen von verbundenen Unternehmen* gemäß § 15 AktG. Ausgenommen sind erlaubnispflichtige Tätigkeiten.


----------



## MoritzFB (30 November 2011)

Schön hab mir jetzt fast alle 73 seiten durchgelesen 
Nachdem ich heute auch die Mail von TOS bekam  das ding ist nur ich kenne die seite nicht, hab seit über nem jahr kein inet auf meinem Pc (Mitm Handy on) und wenn ich mich registriert hätte dann nehme ich eins meiner 4 passwörter aber davon geht auch keins  So jetzt meine Frage zu wie viel Prozent ist es sicher das da nur scheiß Mails kommen sonst nichts? Ich hab auch ne falsche PLZ + Falschen Namen angeben  
@Ruwen bin ebenfalls 15  ) Ich lese es zwar keine angst haben aber ist es wirklich so das ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss? Ich mach mich hier echt halb verrückt vor sorgen -.- Helft mir bitte ;o 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

Dann lies die Seiten nochmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich geb Dir einen kleinen Tip - die ab Ruwen reichen ...


----------



## MoritzFB (30 November 2011)

Danke Hippo  Sorry ich frag lieber nochma nach c:


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

Manchmal ...
... wenn ich Sachen von euch Youngsters lese fällt mir immer dieser Link hier ein ...

>>> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...73846_100001914932117_548592_1317650689_n.jpg


----------



## coco16 (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

also ich habe heute morgen meine emails gelesen und da kam doch wirklich eine email von TOS. Die wurde am 29 November an mich geschickt. Ich habe schon an dass Kunden service team geschrieben  , aber so viel ich weiss soll ich sie jetzt einfach ignorieren. Ich habe, als ich mich letztes jahr da angemeldet habe, eine falsche addresse angegeben. Also an mich wird wohl kaum was per post kommen. Wenn ich diese forum nicht gefunden hätte dann hätte ich bestimmt bezahlt. (Ich bin auch noch nicht 18 und habe da wirklich fast meine Eltern gefragt ob sie mir die 96 euro zahlen.) Also danke. Ich hoffe dass wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr auf sie antworten werde dass sie mich irgendwann mal auch in ruhe lassen. Euch noch einen schönen tag.


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2011)

Lies Dir das nochmal durch
Wie sieht es aus wenn Minderjährige reingerasselt sind
Kein Abovertrag mit Minderjährigen - Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08
Und vor allem kopier Dir die Links raus falls Dir Deine Eltern doch noch unangenehme Fragen stellen.
Unabhängig davon würde ich sie trotzdem informieren denn im Netz passieren Dinge die sich Eltern oft gar nicht vorstellen können.
Nochwas - auch wenns peinlich ist - rede auch mit Deinen Kumpels drüber - Du bist nämlich nicht der einzige der darauf reingefallen ist ...


----------



## rucksacktouri (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe die Bank angerufen, die das Konto führt, auf das die Abo-Gebühren überwiesen werden sollen. Der Compliance-Beauftragte war höchst interessiert....


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2011)

rucksacktouri schrieb:


> Der Compliance-Beauftragte war höchst interessiert....


Ja, dann soll er mal seine AGB mit den Hinweisen vergleichen und Entscheiden, was er machen möchte ist. Nein, wir her werden keine Empfehlungen treffen, weder in die eine noch in eine andere Richtung, siehe > HIER <.


----------



## angel51 (2 Dezember 2011)

In meinem Beitrag vom 10.11. hatte ich bereits mitgeteilt, was die Bank gesagt hat! Mal sehen, ob die sich auch daran halten ?


----------



## coco16 (3 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe heute die email bekommen wie ich die zahlung machen sollte. Die person war auch höchst interessiert daran. :O


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2011)

...wie meinen?


----------



## angel51 (3 Dezember 2011)

*Ich habe heute die email bekommen wie ich die zahlung machen sollte. Die person war auch höchst interessiert daran. :O *

................ coco, was willst du damit zum Ausdruck bringen ???


----------



## legothelas (4 Dezember 2011)

Sieht so aus als ob die Bemühungen von Angel51 nur kurz gefruchtet haben. Die Rechnung die ich bekommen habe ist wieder eine andere Bank ( Volksbank Maingau ).
Ich habe nach der ersten Rechnung / Mahnung vor über einem Jahr richtig auf den Busch geklopft. Alle Banken angeschrieben, die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft und die Anwaltskammer.
Die Antworten waren übereinstimmend: Sachverhalt bekannt, massenhaft Beschwerden in dieser Sache, die Sache ist in Untersuchung und Beobachtung. Über nähere Ergebnisse kann aus Datenschutzgründen nichts bekannt gemacht werden, Maßnahmen werden ergriffen und / oder in Erwägung gezogen...
.
JETZT geht der Müll wieder los. Was ist bloss mit unserem Rechtssystem los, dieselbe Leute machen denselben Betrug weiter, die Seiten gibts noch !!! obwohl mittlerweile AKTENBERGE überall liegen und das Internet platzt zu der Thematik.
Ich warte jetzt die nächste schriftliche Mahnung ab, die nach altem Procedre in ca. 2 Wochen per Post kommt und dann gehe ich mit dem ganzen Schriftverkehr direkt zur Kripo und erstatte Anzeige. IRGENDWAS muss doch IRGENDWANN mal fruchten...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Dezember 2011)

Sollten die Prozesse in Hamburg, läuft ja derzeit, und der gegen B. aus R. , Anfang 2012, positiv verlaufen, also endlich mal die Feststellung in einem (großen) Strafgerichtsverfahren, dass dies alles was die treiben gewerbsmäßiger Betrug und bei den Inkassoläden und Anwälte Beihilfe zum Betrug ist, werden sich hoffentlich auch andere deutsche Staatsanwaltschaften endlich mal bewegen und die Ermittlungsverfahren nicht immer einstellen.


----------



## al. (4 Dezember 2011)

Hallo, und zwar habe ich auch eine e-mail von top of software bekommen, aber schon eine Mahnung in der deutlich gemacht wird das ich 99 euro bezahlen muss oder sonst rechtliche Konsequenzen folgen werden. Ich weiss wirklich nicht was ich jetzt machen soll, ihr sagt zwar alle ich soll das ignorieren habe aber schon eine e-mail an die geschickt worauf sie sich aber nicht melden. Wenn ich das Geld einfach bezahle, lassen die mich dann in Ruhe ? Ich bin erst 16 und habe mich mit falschen daten abgemeldet aber noch nicht einmal bei der firm sondern ganz wo anders und wenn meine eltern das mitbekommen habe ich ein großes Problem. Und seit ihr euch sicher das die keine rechtlichen Schritte einleiten also einen Anwalt einschalten oder ähnliches ?
liebe Grüße und danke schon mal im voraus  Ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich machen soll ?


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2011)

> Ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich machen soll ?


Vor allem den Thread lesen. Da sind alle Deine Fragen schon mindestens wenn nicht öfter in epischer Breite beantwortet worden.
Der Rest steht hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/
Lesen mußt Du schon selber


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Dezember 2011)

Oh Gott, noch einer der uns nicht glaubt.



> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> 
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/



> - Zahlen Sie nicht!
> - Bleiben Sie stur!
> - Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!
> 
> ...


http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/abofalle-stur-bleiben.aspx


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2011)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Oh Gott, noch einer der uns nicht glaubt.


Tippe eher auf lesefaul ...
Die Beiträge sind halt länger als ´ne SMS. Da wirds schwierig mit der Konzentration ...
Sollten wir vielleicht mal überlegen - Kurzinfo im SMS-Stil. Keine Groß- und Kleinschreibung, kein Punkt und Komma und das ganze noch ein bißchen verschwurbelt geschrieben? Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2011)

al. schrieb:


> ... sonst rechtliche Konsequenzen folgen werden.


Erfahrungsgemäß folgt das: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (4 Dezember 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Sollten wir vielleicht mal überlegen - Kurzinfo im SMS-Stil.


Möglichlerweise dann noch für 1,99 € pro SMS*???*


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2011)

Und das dann im Abo und hier mach´mer dann einen Thread auf wie man das Abo wieder los wird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Für Langsam- und Spätmerker - das ist bösester Sarkasmus ...


----------



## al. (4 Dezember 2011)

wie oft kommt es denn vor das diese firma top of software ein Mahnbescheid im Amtsgericht einleitet ?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Dezember 2011)

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Die wo nicht zahlen und nicht darauf reagieren und man so seit vielen Jahren damit gut fährt: 0


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Dezember 2011)

Außerdem kann man einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprechen und kostet denen 23 Euro im Voraus. Siehe auch das obige was Anwalt Udo Vetter geschrieben hatte und ich zitiert hatte.


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2011)

Hey al.
die Links in der Liste die ich Dir geschrieben habe hast Du noch nicht gelesen, oder?
Sonst würdest Du diese Frage gar nicht mehr stellen


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2011)

al. schrieb:


> wie oft kommt es denn vor das diese firma top of software ein Mahnbescheid im Amtsgericht einleitet ?


Öfter fällt in China ein Sack Reis um ...


----------



## Heiko (4 Dezember 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Öfter fällt in China ein Sack Reis um ...


Und vor allem: der Sack macht mehr Probleme...


----------



## coco16 (5 Dezember 2011)

angel51 schrieb:


> *Ich habe heute die email bekommen wie ich die zahlung machen sollte. Die person war auch höchst interessiert daran. :O *
> 
> ................ coco, was willst du damit zum Ausdruck bringen ???


 
Na die person die mir meine email geantwortet hat war nicht wirklich an meiner frage interessiert wie ich die zahlung machen sollte (wass ich nicht machen werde) sonder viel mehr daran dass ich die zahlung so schnell wir möglich zahle.


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2011)

Denen kannste auch Dein Lieblingsrezept oder das Vaterunser schicken - macht keinen Unterschied.
Aber wenn Du Deinen (Dauer)Wohnsitz dort hast wo Du Dich angemeldet hast kann Dir das sowieso ungefähr wenn nicht noch weiter am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen ...


----------



## Havel1050 (5 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe tatsächlich Rechunungen und Mahnungen der ANTASSIA und des RA TANK ausgesessen; ich habe sofort per Fax und eingeschriebenem Brief mit Rückschein widersprochen, aber  n i c h t s  ist passiert, Schweigen seit Juli 2010.
Nun eine Rechnung von Tropmi für das angeblich zweite Jahr, ich werde das wieder so machen, ein Fax ist schon abgeschickt; Argument der Firma: Der Widerspruch (am selben Tag!) sei zu spät erfolgt.
Ich hoffe, dass alles so abgeht wie im ersten Akt. Ich werde auch die Ratschläge von RA Warmbach beherzigen, erst bei gerichtl. Mahnbescheid widersprechen.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 Dezember 2011)

Auch wer nicht auf deren Mahndrohmüll reagiert, es *passiert nichts*!

Und nochmals ne Brieffreundschaft ist unnötig wie ein Kropf. Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...tropmi-payment-gmbh.30762/page-74#post-340342.


----------



## Havel1050 (5 Dezember 2011)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprechen und kostet denen 23 Euro im Voraus. Siehe auch das obige was Anwalt Udo Vetter geschrieben hatte und ich zitiert hatte.


 
Bisher hat wohl niemand von diesen Firmen eine gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen, oder? Bitte mal melden!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 Dezember 2011)

Wenn es welche gäbe, hätten sich sicherlich Betroffene schon längst und vor Jahren mal massenhaft in Foren gerührt.

Und was soll jetzt diese Hysteriemache wegen Mahnbescheide?


----------



## wubro (5 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mir geht's wie vielen von Euch: zuerst habe ich die Antassia totgeschwiegen (die ja, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, inzwischen juristisch belangt wurde) - jetzt meldet sich als Nachfolger die Tropmi-Bande. Dazu hätte ich eine Frage: Kann man diese Mails nicht als Betrugsversuch ansehen, welcher angezeigt werden kann? Wäre es nicht denkbar, dass sich einige Betroffene über ihre Rechtschutzversicherung an einen Anwalt wenden, der dieser Firma ein wenig einheizt? Ob es das finanzielle Polster des Betreibers aushält, gegen eine solche Klageflut und deren Kosten anzukämpfen? Ich überlege mir schon längere Zeit, diesen Schritt zu tun...

Ich hege auch noch eine weitere Vermutung: der Kontakt mit der Antassia ist ja inzwischen über ein Jahr her - ist die IP heute noch verfolgbar? Versucht man nicht vielmehr mit den neuen Mahnungen eine Antwort zu provozieren, um an eine aktuelle IP zu gelangen? Aus diesem Grund antworte ich erst gar nicht auf diese Mahnungen, zumal ich wohlweißlich fiktive Daten bei meiner Anmeldung angegeben habe - diese aber immer als formelle Anrede in den Mahnungen vorfinde.

MfG

wubro


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2011)

In den letzten 5 Jahren hat sich für alle Fallgrubenbetreiber ein wirksamer Müllfilter im Maileingang als ausreichend erwiesen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Dezember 2011)

wubro schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich eine Frage: Kann man diese Mails nicht als Betrugsversuch ansehen, welcher angezeigt werden kann? Wäre es nicht denkbar, dass sich einige Betroffene über ihre Rechtschutzversicherung an einen Anwalt wenden, der dieser Firma ein wenig einheizt?


Absolut sinnlos. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt, in deren Zuständigkeit sowohl die Drahtzieher als auch der Strohmann ihren "Geschäftssitz" haben, stellten bislang alle Ermittlungsverfahren ein. Der zuständige Oberstaatsanwalt M. sieht einen strafrechtlichen Verstoß nicht als gegeben an.


----------



## wubro (5 Dezember 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Absolut sinnlos. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt, in deren Zuständigkeit sowohl die Drahtzieher als auch der Strohmann ihren "Geschäftssitz" haben, stellten bislang alle Ermittlungsverfahren ein. Der zuständige Oberstaatsanwalt M. sieht einen strafrechtlichen Verstoß nicht als gegeben an.


 
Danke für diese Info - das war mir nicht bekannt. Aber wie ist denn damals der Stein bei Antassia ins Rollen gekommen?

MfG

wubro


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Dezember 2011)

wubro schrieb:


> Danke für diese Info - das war mir nicht bekannt. Aber wie ist denn damals der Stein bei Antassia ins Rollen gekommen?
> 
> MfG
> 
> wubro


Dazu muss man wissen, dass Strafrecht und Zivilrecht zwei paar Stiefel sind. Das Strafrecht sah bislang in der Aboabzocke keinen strafrechtlichen Tatbestand. Doch zivilrechtlich trauen sich die Aboabzocker nicht, die angeblich geschuldeten Beträge geltend zu machen, da sie dabei womöglich Schiffbruch erleiden. Dieses Risiko geht man nicht ein.

Im Fall Antassia erwirkte wohl die Verbraucherzentrale eine Unterlassungserklärung. In der Regel beerdigen die Abzocker dann die Firma und gründen eine neue, und das Spielchen beginnt wieder von vorn!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 Dezember 2011)

Vergess den Quatsch mit der IP. War schon damals so und heute erst recht und Nein, eine IP von von Jahren kann man heute nicht mehr nachverfolgen. Dies hätten eh nur Ermittlungsbehörden machen können und keine Nutzlosfirmen.

Und Anzeige wegen Betrugs bringt noch nichts. Wird zu 100% leider wieder eingestellt.

Ansonsten wurde alles schon zur Genüge geschrieben. Fragen dürften eigentlich gar nicht mehr bestehen, wenn man mal alles durchliest.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Dezember 2011)

wubro schrieb:


> wubro


Du kannst anzeigen was du willst, egal wie dünn der Sachverhalt auch ist. Bei Fällen, wie deinem spricht man von "Massenphänomenen". Die zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaften (Darmstadt, Mainz, usw.) haben sicherlich Anzeigen zum Säue füttern. Allein das Aufstellen einer Forderung ist aber keine Straftat, weshalb Anzeigen (wie von dir geschildert) eingestellt werden müssen. Es geht immer nur um die ursächliche Forderung - wurde der Preis angezeigt oder nicht bzw. wer hat die Forderung mit dem Befüllen der Anmeldemaske ausgelöst?

Das _mit dem Anwalt einheizen_ ist der gleiche Schwachsinn! Zum einen haben das nun wirklich schon einige versucht (z. B. der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen) und andererseits setzt diese Partisanengehabe einzelner Betroffener ohnehin keiner ernsthaft um - die Rechtsschutzversicherungen übernehmen die Kosten nicht, zumal der Streitwert kaum die Selbstbeteiligung übersteigt. Gehe mal zu einem Anwalt, der für lau deine Gedanken umsetzen soll - der wird dir schon einheizen aber nicht den seit nun schon einigen Jahren bestens vertretenen Anbietern.


----------



## Havel1050 (6 Dezember 2011)

Scheinbar also niemand, dem ein Mahnbescheid ins Haus flatterte.
Die Idee mit der Klage ist nicht schlecht, ich werde bei Gelegenheit davon Gebrauch machen. Ich habe einen guten Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (6 Dezember 2011)

Was nützt ein guter Rechtsanwalt, wenn der Richter nicht gut ist und keine Ahnung von der Materie hat und der Nutzlosbranche wieder nur ein Trophäenurteil zum Einschüchtern schenkt.

Lasst es einfach mit dem Klagen.


----------



## Havel1050 (6 Dezember 2011)

Ansonsten muss ich wohl Rüdiger Kunz Recht geben und mich korrigieren: es hat wenig Sinn, einen Rechtsanwalt zu beschäftigen,
zumal der Streitwert sehr gering ist.
Sollte aber tatsächlich ein ger. Mahnbescheid eintrudeln, werde ich das wohl tun müssen, zweifle aber, dass es so weit kommt.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (6 Dezember 2011)

Einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu widersprechen, da braucht man keinen Anwalt.


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2011)

Havel1050 schrieb:


> Sollte aber tatsächlich ein ger. Mahnbescheid eintrudeln


An dem Tag wird vermutlich Weihnachten und Ostern zeitgleich stattfinden. Oder die Hölle friert ein.


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2011)

Virtueller Mahndrohknüppel: http://www.aninos.de/image/aninosbackground3.png


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Dezember 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Virtueller Mahndrohknüppel: http://www.aninos.de/image/aninosbackground3.png


Der neue Inkassobüttel der Büttelborner Brüder und deren Tropmi-Payment-"Geschäftsführer"....
Mit Osnabrück haben die es aber.


----------



## Gabri (10 Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ebenfalls vor einem Jahr in die Abogefalle getreten. Ich hatte eine kurze Absprache mit meinem Anwalt deswegen (der fasst selber drauf reingefallen wäre, wenn er die AGB nicht studiert hätte) Er meinte, dass man nur um rechtlich ein wenig mehr abgesichert zu sein, dennoch an die Herren ein Schreiben schicken soll, in dem steht warum man nicht bezahlt und warum ( Betrug, böswillige Täuschung, etc.) Auch ich habe heute eine neue E-mail bekommen, von Tropmi Payment, obwohl ich seit knapp einem Jahr nichts mehr gehörte habe davon. Dieses Mal werde ich meine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden. Wenn ich ein E- Mail schreibe, dann an die "Akte 2011" Redaktion. Die freuen sich ja immer, wenn sie über so etwas berichten können


----------



## jupp11 (10 Dezember 2011)

Gabri schrieb:


> Er meinte, dass man nur um rechtlich ein wenig mehr abgesichert zu sein, dennoch an die Herren ein Schreiben schicken soll, in dem steht warum man nicht bezahlt und warum ( Betrug, böswillige Täuschung, etc.)


Ungefähr so nötig, wie ständig mit einem  Blitzableiter auf dem Kopf rumzulaufen.
zum 1789. Mal:  
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> 
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


Es gibt in fast sieben Jahren Abofallenabzocke bei Millionen Betroffener nicht einen einzigen belegten Fall, dass jemand auf Grund von Nichtreagieren auf  Abofallenabzockgekläffe Nachteile entstanden wären.
Erzähl das deinem Rechtsgelehrten


----------



## Gabri (10 Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. Das alles war ja schon knapp ein Jahr her, ( da gab es den angegebenen Thread noch gar nicht) ich bin in der Zeit ja auch schlauer geworden und habe heute nur noch ein müdes Lächeln übrig dafür, passiert ist ja nie was. Daher für alle die vielleicht noch folgen werden damit: Sinnvollste Handeln bei so etwas, als SPAM markieren und fertig.


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2011)

http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111209145418AA5NcAm


> Wir fordern Sie hiermit letztmalig auf, den einredefrei fälligen Gesamtbetrag
> unverzüglich, spätestens aber innerhalb von einer Woche, schuldbefreiend
> ausschließlich auf das nachfolgend genannte Konto der Global Payment Services
> GmbH zu überweisen, an die wir die Forderung zum Einzug abgetreten haben.**
> ...


Blickt da noch jemand durch, wer wem was wann abtritt?


----------



## RUFFI (10 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab auch eine E-Mail bekommen, wie schon vor einem Jahr werde ich darauf nicht reagieren.
Und da ich in Wiesbaden bin hab ich mir mal das Büro der Fa. Tropmi Payment angesehen und durch zufall bin ich auch an eine Handynr. des Geschäftsführers A. V. gekommen.
Was könnte man damit anstellen?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Dezember 2011)

Ruf halt mal an, ob wirklich der Herr V. dran ist oder doch die Büttelborner Brüder.


----------



## RUFFI (10 Dezember 2011)

Also die Büttelborner Brüder gehen nicht dran, die Nummer ist die richtige.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Dezember 2011)

Telefongequatsche mit Abzockern bzw. deren Strohmännern bringt rein gar nichts.
Ebenso kann man einer Parkuhr ein Adventsgedicht aufsagen.


----------



## Schleierkraut (16 Dezember 2011)

Hallo ihr alle dort )

Habe mit der neuen Bank telefoniert....Sehr interssantes Gespräch.
Diesmal eine Volksbank....in Maingau.
Wie oft diese Abzockfirma schon neue Konten in Deutschland eröffnet hat ,ist schon erstaunlich....grins.
Und man mag es nicht glauben es gibt laut Bank genug eingeschüchterte Menschen ,die bezahlt haben.

Lg C.


----------



## micki (16 Dezember 2011)

Zitat aus der Mahnmail:

_// Dasselbe gilt, wenn Sie auf ein anderes als das vorgenannte Konto zahlen!//_

Einschlägige Erfahrung mit wechselnden Konten, sag ich da nur.


----------



## bernhard (16 Dezember 2011)

Themenfremdes abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/trojanerinstallation-nach-freeware-suche.37255/


----------



## micki (16 Dezember 2011)

Ist das tatsächlich themenfremd? Ok, einen neuen Thread ist das schon wert, aber es bezog sich doch aktuell auf die Tropmi Payment GmbH, btw. auf software-und-tools.


----------



## bernhard (16 Dezember 2011)

Der Trojaner nicht.


----------



## Schleierkraut (16 Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit schon nette Gespräche mit den Banken....Dank der Abzockfirma...schmunzel.
Waren so glaube ich 6 verschiedene Banken)))


----------



## Kabo (18 Dezember 2011)

Allso ich habe eine driengende frage die lautet . mein jüngerer sohn hatt sich auf premiumdownload angmeledet[natürlich ohne meine einferständnis] und seit dem kommen mir mahnung davon das ich ein abo dort gekauft hätte was soll ich tuhen bezahlen.einige raten mir ich soll es nicht bezahlen und anfordern das ein minderjähriger einen internetvertrag ohne erwachsenen erlaubnis bestätigt hatt und er damit is er ungültig oder so was [und noch was er hatt sich mit faltschen namen und nachnamen und geburtsdatum angemeldet?]


----------



## angel51 (18 Dezember 2011)

Alles hier durchlesen, dann weißt du Bescheid !!!!!


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2011)

Alles wiederholt sich endlos. Man muss nur wenig lesen.

Es hat noch niemanden hier im Forum seit 7 Jahren geschadet, den Müll wegzuschmeißen.


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2011)

Guggst Du da >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## Kabo (18 Dezember 2011)

Danke das es diese seite gibt =) habe mir alles durchgelesen und bin damit mehr alls zufrieden


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Dezember 2011)

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande (egal ob bei Erwachsenen oder bei Minderjährigen).
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich auch nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekannt geworden.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

Solche Abzocker leben nur von der hohlen Drohfassade. Hinter dieser Fassade ist gar nichts.

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung hat man auch keine Verpflichtung, irgendwelche Erklärungen an die Gegenseite abgeben zu müssen. Nach ein paar bösen Drohbriefen (auch von Inkassobüros oder Anwälten) schläft das ganze dann sang- und klanglos von selbst ein - auch, wenn man gar nicht reagiert.

Wer nicht zahlt und auch nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Schreibselei an Abzocker bringt nichts, es wird trotzdem weiter gemahnt - aber die Drohungen werden so oder so nicht wahr gemacht.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 Dezember 2011)

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt lässt aktuell verkünden:
*Informationen zur Anklageerhebung im Ermittlungsverfahren 720 Js 31889/09 gegen O. T., A. W. Sch., A. V. und J. M. Sch.*


----------



## jupp11 (19 Dezember 2011)

Wenn man das ungehinderte Treiben der Brüderlein und Co über viele  Jahre beobachtet hat und den plötzlichen Eifer der Strafverfolger sieht, die in all den Jahren nicht den geringsten Grund für solche Aktionen  sahen ( im Gegenteil, sie wurden gegen abertausende Strafanzeigen quasi in Schutz genommen ) fragt man sich schon wieso es ausgerechnet mit dem Auslauf des Abzockmodells Abofallen zusammentrifft.  "Neuinfektionen" sind sehr selten geworden und die Spätlese unter den vorhandenen Adressweinbergen sind sicherlich nicht mal im Ansatz so ergiebig wie noch vor 1-2 Jahren.
Will man sich späte Lorbeeeren verdienen bzw nicht in die Annalen der Justizgeschichte als wirklich blinde   Justizvertreter eingehen? Abgründe tun sich da auf...

    PS: Anklageerhebung heißt ja noch lange nicht Verurteilung und selbst wenn, was mag da wohl im "besten Fall" wohl rauskommen...


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Dezember 2011)

Hatte nicht kürzlich dieselbe Staatsanwaltschaft (OStA M.) eine Anklageerhebung gegen den Stacheldrahtkönig von Rodgau abgelehnt???


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> fragt man sich schon wieso es ausgerechnet mit dem Auslauf des Abzockmodells Abofallen zusammentrifft.


Wann hat der BGH sein Dialerurteil gesprochen? Hat es System oder ist es wirklich nur Hilflosigkeit?


----------



## Karuaki (20 Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,
Ich hab heute meine "LETZTE MAHNUNG" per Post erhalten....
Laut dieser Mahnung soll ich mich vor genau 2 Jahren (!!!) da angemeldet haben und jetzt insgesamt 102€ bezahlen <.<
(Ich werd natürlich nicht zahlen, wäre ja noch schöner)
btw...die schreiben ich hätte im November dieses Jahres die 2. Mahnung erhalten, hab ich aber soweit ich weiß nicht....

In diesem Schreiben waren auch meine angeblichen Zugangsdaten sowie persönliche Daten (die zum Teil sogar falsch waren)

Jedenfalls hab ich 2009 oder 2010 schon mal eine Mahnung von denen bekommen und sie ignoriert
(damals wars auch noch 'ne andere Bankverbindung etc)
Ich hab nochmal versucht mich zu erinnern ob ich mich da wirklich mal angemeldet habe oder eben nicht...und ich bin der Meinung, dass ich mich da nicht angemeldet habe. Weder auf top-of-software noch auch den vorgängerseiten oder auch kino.to
Jetzt frage ich mich, woher die meine ganzen Daten haben und wie die drauf kommen, ich hätte mich da angemeldet...oô


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2011)

Karuaki schrieb:


> ...Jetzt frage ich mich, woher die meine ganzen Daten haben und wie die drauf kommen, ich hätte mich da angemeldet...oô


 
Ist im Grunde ziemlich pups ...
Lies mal die Links hier und Du wirst wissen was Du zu tun oder besser zu lassen hast ...
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## jupp11 (20 Dezember 2011)

Karuaki schrieb:


> Ich hab heute meine "LETZTE MAHNUNG" per Post erhalten....


Zur Einstimmung wie es weitergehen könnte 
>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?17093-Stories-zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121#post102121


----------



## Karuaki (20 Dezember 2011)

danke ihr beiden


----------



## 1805 (20 Dezember 2011)

Hallo... Leider gehöre ich zu den "dummen" die sich  vor einem Jahr haben einschüchtern lassen...
Heute kam von Aninos ein Schreiben wo ich aufgefordert wurde weitere 141,00 Euro zuzahlen... da ich mit meiner ersten Zahlung einem Vertrag zugestimmt hätte... Sie nennen es " deklaratorisches Anerkenntnis" 
Heute weiss ich das ich nicht hätte zahlen sollen... aber was nun... Anwalt ?
Im Schreiben steht das Sie wenn ich nicht bis zum XX gezahlt habe das Sie einen Schufa Eintrag vornehmen und das Geld gerichtlich einfordern...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 Dezember 2011)

Schufa geht nicht, da die kein Mitglied sind, gerichtlich wird auch nichts geltend gemacht. Alles nur die typische Droh- und Einschüchterungskulisse nach Art des Kalletaler Dreieck.

Ansonsten das lesen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/2010/05/abofallen-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-1968


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2011)

Anklage wegen Abofallen


> Osnabrück. O.T. soll der Prozess gemacht werden. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt hat gegen den Osnabrücker Anwalt und *bundesweit bekanntesten Handlanger der Internet-Abzocker* Anklage wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betruges erhoben.
> Mit T. sind die Brüder A. W. und J. M. Sch. sowie A. V. als Betreiber von unlauteren Internetseiten angeklagt.


"bundesweit bekanntester Handlanger der Internet-Abzocker" könnte man sich ja direkt aufs Nummernschild machen lassen (*), oder auf den Tankdeckel (hihihi).

noch einer
O.T. hat einen Nachfolger
(danke!)


(*)
"Aufsehen erregte der Abzocker-Anwalt aber auch mit einem offensichtlichen Hang zur Selbstironie. Vor einem Jahr wurde bekannt, dass er seinen aufgemotzten Mercedes mit einem skurril erscheinenden Schriftzug versehen hatte: „Verbrechen lohnt sich doch!“"


----------



## 1805 (20 Dezember 2011)

ok... Vielen Dank... 
Werde diesmal die Füsse still halten und abwarten ....


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Dezember 2011)

1805 schrieb:


> Werde diesmal die Füsse still halten und abwarten ....


Füße stillhalten und abwarten hat noch keinem geschadet. Mal sehen, wie lange der Osnabrücker Putzi sich von den Brüdern vor den Karren spannen läßt.

So etwas schadet doch enorm dem Ruf eines jungen Anwalts....


----------



## rauxxiys9 (21 Dezember 2011)

Hallo an alle =).

Hab gestern auch so eine mail bekommen mit einer Zahlungsauforderung von 96€.... blablabla das kennt ja jeder von euch.^^

So weil ich mich damals mit falschen Daten angemeldet hab und die nur meine e-mail Adresse wissen, sollte doch auch nichts per Post kommen oder? Auf die ganzen mail werde ich nicht reagieren.
Und die IP-Adresse die sie von mir haben die stimmt auch nicht mit meiner jetzigen überein. Also im grunde können die meine Adresse nicht rausfinden und ich werde auch nur Mahnungen per mail bekommen und nicht per Post oder?

MfG
Dennis


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Dezember 2011)

Warum machst Du Dir in die Hose? Natürlich kommt nichts mit der Post und wenn doch was von denen käme, weg damit. Immer diese unbegründete Angst!


----------



## rauxxiys9 (21 Dezember 2011)

Hey,

ja ich würde ziemliche Familiere probleme bekommen. Aber imgrunde kann ja eig nichts bei mir per Post kommen, weil ich ja nicht meine richtigen Daten eingegeben hab.

MfG

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2011)

rauxxiys9 schrieb:


> und die nur meine e-mail Adresse wissen, sollte doch auch nichts per Post kommen oder? Auf die ganzen mail werde ich nicht reagieren.


IP-Adressendrohung  >> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abofallen-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse
gegen virtuellen  Mahndrohmüll ( per Email ) hilft das Spamfilter und  Mahnungen auf Papier werden hier entsorgt 
>>


----------



## rauxxiys9 (21 Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Link und deine Antwort.


----------



## McDomme (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor ungefähr 2 Wochen auch so eine E-mail bekommen wo drinne stand das ich einen Betrag von 96€ Topof- Software schulde... 
Dann bekam ich nach 1 Woche die erste Mahnung wo drinne stand das ich denen jetzt 99€ schulde und den Rest kennt ihr ja...
Und Heute ( 22.12.2011) bekam ich die 2. Mahnung wo drinne stand das ich denen jetzt 102€ schule und unteranderem des das sie mit der IP von mir meine Andresse rausfinden können.
Und das ich strafrechtlich belangt werden kann wenn ich noch minderjährig bin, und mich mit falschen Daten angemeldet habe...
Und genau, so dumm ich auch war habe ich geamcht....
Jetzt habe ich schiss was noch auf mich zu kommt... 
Eins kann ich sagen, dass das Forum mit sehr weitergeholfen hat und es auch unbedingt offen bleiben muss, aber ich wäre trotzdem froh wenn ihr mir auch helfen könntet.

Danke schon ma im Vorraus 

McDomme


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2011)

Also da würde ich es an Deiner Stelle mal mit Lesen versuchen 
Ohne jetzt nachgesehen zu haben möchte ich fast wetten, daß innerhalb der 10 Beiträge vor Deinem alle Deine Fragen beantwortet sind ...
Möglicherweise oder ziemlich sicher müßtest Du Dich doch der Mühe unterziehen die genannten Links auch mal zu öffnen ...
... geht übrigens auch ohne Schlüssel 
Gesammelt (wie schon oft genannt) findest Du alles hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2011)

McDomme schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich schiss was noch auf mich zu kommt...


*>>* *Stories-zum-Schmunzeln*


----------



## domalex (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

habe gestern einen Brief von eines Inkassofirma namesn aninos in osnabrück erhalten, welche mich Anmahnen tut, dass ich den Betrag i. H. v. 141,00 Euro bis Dienstag bezahlen muss sonst würde das Gericht eingeschaltet werden.
In dem Brief steht unter anderem auch das genaue Zugriffsdatum usw. von der topmi GmbH (top-of-software.de)drin. Was soll ich machen? den Betrag bezahlen? habe angst, dass weitere Sachen wie gerichtskosten etc. dazukommen, wenn ihc den betrag nicht bezahle.

Danke im Vorraus....xD


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 Dezember 2011)

Vor Deinen Posting steht bereits alles. Bitte lesen!


----------



## rauxxiys9 (22 Dezember 2011)

domalex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gestern einen Brief von eines Inkassofirma namesn aninos in osnabrück erhalten, welche mich Anmahnen tut, dass ich den Betrag i. H. v. 141,00 Euro bis Dienstag bezahlen muss sonst würde das Gericht eingeschaltet werden.
> In dem Brief steht unter anderem auch das genaue Zugriffsdatum usw. von der topmi GmbH (top-of-software.de)drin. Was soll ich machen? den Betrag bezahlen? habe angst, dass weitere Sachen wie gerichtskosten etc. dazukommen, wenn ihc den betrag nicht bezahle.
> ...



Hey,

hast du bei der registration deine richtigen Daten eingegeben? Oder haben die auf eine andere art und weise deine Adresse rausgefunden?

MfG


----------



## domalex (22 Dezember 2011)

rauxxiys9 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hast du bei der registration deine richtigen Daten eingegeben? Oder haben die auf eine andere art und weise deine Adresse rausgefunden?
> 
> MfG


 ich glaub miene richtige adresse, kann mich aber nich mehr genau erinnern. weiter oben steht, dass leute genau das gleiche problem hatten wie ich und dort wurde geraten, dass ihc nichts mahcen sollte und einfach abwarten müsse. ich weiß aber nicht, ob dies wirklich der fall ist. will nicht noch mehr kosten am bein haben etc....


----------



## rauxxiys9 (22 Dezember 2011)

aso okay. Naja zahlen würde ich an deiner stelle nicht. Ich hab selber erst vor 2 Tagen meinen erste mail bekommen. Hab halt bis zum 27.12 zeit zu zahlen. Werde aber nicht zahlen werde einfach mal abwarten. Per Post kann bei mir eig nichts kommen, weil die meine richtige Adresse ja nicht haben.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 Dezember 2011)

Und wenn ist es unerblich. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum von einigen immer das angezweifelt wird, was von den Profis hier geschrieben wird. Die Beschäftigen sich schon seit vielen, vielen Jahren mit der Nutzlosbranche und wissen von was sie schreiben. *Vorausgesetzt es wird von Betroffenen überhaupt gelesen* (und verstanden). 


[Modedit by Hippo: Textteil hervorgehoben!]


----------



## domalex (22 Dezember 2011)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Und wenn ist es unerblich. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum von einigen immer das angezweifelt wird, was von den Profis hier geschrieben wird. Die Beschäftigen sich schon seit vielen, vielen Jahren mit der Nutzlosbranche und wissen von was sie schreiben. Vorausgesetzt es wird von Betroffenen überhaupt gelesen (und verstanden).


 verstanden und gelesen habe ich es. und glauben tue ich es auch. es ist halt nur so eine sache falls wirklich mal etwas kommen sollte use. aber ich werd auch erst mal nichts machen und falls wirklich was vom gericht kommen sollte, lege ich dagegen widerspruch ein. danke für die hilfe....xD


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 Dezember 2011)

Und wenn was kommen sollte, dann erklärt man es seinen Eltern und zeigt denen die ganzen Infos im Netz zur Nutzlosbranche. Aber es wird nichts per Post kommen. Du kannst Dir das auch per Mail ersparen, in dem Du Dir entweder einen Filter einrichtest oder die Adresse ganz einfach löscht.


----------



## McDomme (22 Dezember 2011)

Und zwar habe ich in "Google" rumgeschaut und bin auf einen Artikel der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland- pfalz gekommen http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ132454774731437/link871001A
wo drinne steht mann solle aufgarkeinefall auf diese Mails reagieren...
Ich hoffe des hilft ein bisschen...


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2011)

Ach neeeeeeeeee
Die Verbraucherzentrale sagt das?
Is ja doll 
Wozu tun wir hier uns das überhaupt an?
Bei uns steht wohl nix?
Irgendwie hab´ ich grad das Gefühl ich bin im falschen Film ...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 Dezember 2011)

Das kann wieder nur passieren, weil jemand nichts gelesen hat bzw. lesen wollte. Ist mir trotzdem dann ein Rätsel wie man es dann über Google hier oder anderen Foren/Infoseiten schafft. 

Außerdem schreibt die Vz in der von McDomme verlinkten Pressemitteilung von Ende April 2011 was total anderes und zwar wieder dieses unnötige schreibseln an die Nutzlosen.


----------



## brumbaer (23 Dezember 2011)

hallo, hätte auch noch mal eine frage zum sichergehen:
macht es einen unterschied ob man seine richtigen oder erfundenen daten angegeben hat? (war anscheinend so dumm, auch wenn ich mich nicht daran erinnern kann) sorry, wahrscheinlich wurde diese frage schon zur genüge beantwortet. danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## rauxxiys9 (23 Dezember 2011)

Hey,

gute frage.^^ Also ich hab damals erfundene Daten reingeschrieben. Also werde ich wohl auch keine post bekommen, aber wenn du eben deine richtigen Daten hast dan bekommst wahrscheinlich auch etwas per Post von denen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Dezember 2011)

brumbaer schrieb:


> macht es einen unterschied ob man seine richtigen oder erfundenen daten angegeben hat?


 

Anmeldung mit den richtigen Daten des Nutzers > Rechnung per eMail > Zahlungsaufforderung per eMail > Mahnungen per eMail > Inkassversuche per eMail, dann per Briefpost
Anmeldung mit Fakedaten > Rechnung per eMail > Zahlungsaufforderung per eMail > Mahnungen per eMail > Inkassversuche per eMail
Anmeldung mit fremden, echten Daten > Rechnung per eMail > Zahlungsaufforderung per eMail > Mahnungen per eMail > Inkassversuche per eMail, dann per Briefpost an den echten Dateninhaber
 
In allen drei Fällen kommt es (wenn man diese erfolgreich aussitzt) zu keinen weiteren Schritten. Es ist schlichtweg so, wie Reducal hier öfter schreibt:


> Wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!


----------



## murakami (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo..ich habe vor 4 wochen eine mail von tropmi payment gmbh bekommen ich musse 96 euro fur das "zweite und letzte vertragsjahr" bei top of software zahlen auf die ich nicht reagiert habe..zwei wochen danach habe ich eine mahnung von ihnen bekommen und musse nun 99 euro bis zum 16.dezember zahlen.auch darafu habe ich nicht reagiert.don dann habe ich am montag eine "2. und letzte mahnung" bekommen und habe eine zahlungsfrist von einer woche,also bis zum 26.detember..leider war ich dumm genug und habe darauf geantwortet.was soll ich nun tun??bleibt es wirklich nur bei lehren drohungen??
Danke schon mal!!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (23 Dezember 2011)

Was haste den geantwortet?

Wir wissen ja, dass man folgendes beherzigen sollte:


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> 
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> - Zahlen Sie nicht!
> - Bleiben Sie stur!
> - Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!
> 
> ...


http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/abofalle-stur-bleiben.aspx


----------



## murakami (23 Dezember 2011)

Dass die von mir wollen das ich fur etwas bezahle was ich nie benutzt habe und die mich nicht uber mein wiederrusfrecht belehrt haben und nicht einmal wusste das ich zahlen muss..die antwort die ich bekommen habe war:"wir freunen uns Dass die den dienst bereits ein jahr nutzen und bitten sie daher die 102 euro fur das zweite und letzte leistungsjahr innerhalb der frustracije an uns uberweisen".und sollte ich der zahlung nicht nachkommen musse ich mit einem schreiben ihres rechtsanwaltes oder inkassoburos rechnen..und ich konne auch in raten zahlen.
Btw..ich bin aus dem ausland..


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2011)

Och Mööööönsch murakami ....
Lies halt wenigstens 5 Seiten zurück oder die Links aus meiner Signatur.
Der Thread hat mit diesem jetzt 1552 Beiträge.
Meinst nicht daß das hier KEIN neues Problem ist und bestimmt auch schon ein Ausländer sich dort angemeldet hat.
Das Lesen können wir euch nicht abnehmen.
Wenn Du alles vorgekaut haben willst mußt Du zum Anwalt der sich seine Arbeit auch entsprechend honorieren läßt
Wir hier dürfen von Gesetzes wegen KEINE individuelle Rechtsberatung leisten.
Und offengestanden geht einem auch mal die Lust aus die gleiche Frage zum 387. Mal zu beantworten, vor allem wenn man weiß daß die Antwort innerhalb der letzten 10 Seiten eines Threads bestimmt schon vorgekommen UND BEANTWORTET wurde ...


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2011)

murakami schrieb:


> sollte ich der zahlung nicht nachkommen musse ich mit einem schreiben ihres rechtsanwaltes oder inkassoburos rechnen


Wir in Deutschland sammeln Altpapier als Rohstoff. Dann hat das Schreiben einen Sinn.


----------



## hedge (27 Dezember 2011)

Habe heute ein Schreiben von Top-of-Software bekommen das LETZTE MAHNUNG beinhaltet mit einem Betrag von 102,00€ das ich rechlich kein Widderrufsrecht habe und das vor dem Amtsgericht Mainz(03.11.2010 - 72  C 54/10 ) bestätigt wurde.Was kann ich dagegen machen da ich weder einen PC noch Internet im Jahre 2009 zur Verfügung hatte und ich  mich sicher nicht zu Weihnachten(Vertragsdatum 24.12.2009 12:31) angemeldet haben kann würde mich interessieren wie diese Leute zu meinen Daten kommen und wie man gegen sie vorgehen kann.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (27 Dezember 2011)

Auch Dir nochmals der Tipp: Lies mal das was vor Deinem Posting so alles steht.


----------



## hedge (27 Dezember 2011)

Hab ich und ich bin schon gespannt was dabei in Wirklichkeit rauskommt.....so wie sich das alles liest schreit das nach einer Betrugsklage.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (27 Dezember 2011)

Sicherlich auch schon gelesen?

http://www.sta-darmstadt.justiz.hes...185,,22222222-2222-2222-2222-222222222222.htm
Es kann zu einem Strafprozess kommen oder die Klage wird vom Gericht abgelehnt. Da muss man abwarten.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/12/gotterdammerung-im-abofallen-paradies-5138


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2011)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Es kann zu einem Strafprozess kommen oder die Klage wird vom Gericht abgelehnt.


Beim LG Darmstadt wird den Angeklagten der Prozess gemacht, die Anklage der zuständigen StA ist demnach zugelassen worden.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (27 Dezember 2011)

Das ist also sicher?


----------



## hedge (27 Dezember 2011)

Also ist das bereits ein laufendes Verfahren und man braucht nichts mehr tun ,stimmt das ?


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2011)

Schaut doch mal, was dort auf der Website der StA steht:


> *Tatzeitraum 02.09.2008 – 28.02.2010*
> 
> Alle anderen Verfahren – auch die weitere Internetseite top-of-software.de betreffend - wurden vorläufig im Hinblick auf die o. g. Anklage eingestellt, da dem Strafverfolgungsinteresse durch die Anklage auch insoweit Rechnung getragen wird.


Man kann in der Tat gespannt darauf sein, mit welchem Ergebnis dieses plakative Verfahren enden wird.

@hedge, was willst du tun und warum? Deine Sache ist sicher nicht Bestandteil des Verfahrens, sonst wüsstest du es. Jede weitere Anzeige, die nicht von dem laufenden Verfahren erfasst worden ist, ist eingestellt worden - neue Anzeigen gewinnen erst dann wieder an Bedeutung, wenn das zu erwartende Urteil rechtskräftig ist. Das betrifft auch ein Urteil, dass u. U. auch zu Gunsten der Anbieter ausfallen kann.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Man kann in der Tat gespannt darauf sein, mit welchem Ergebnis dieses plakative Verfahren enden wird.


Bisher hat nur einen einzigen Prozess mit kaum vergleichbaren  Randbedingungen und auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftigem Urteil gegeben. ( Stichwort Göttingen ) 
Die Prozessdauer ist daher kaum abzusehen. Mit Berufung ( in die es mit Sicherheit gehen wird, egal wie die erste Instanz urteilt )  gehe ich mal von > 5 Jahren bis zu einer endgültigen Entscheidung aus. Das Wort Abofalle dürfte bis dahin auf Grund von Alterverschleisserscheinungen vermutlich schon vergessen sein...


----------



## Marmarina (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo! Alle reden von top-of-software...ich bin heute meine mails durchgegangen und dabei war eine von Tropmi Payment GmbH. Ich hätte einen Abo abgeschlossen über 2 Jahre bei einem Portal mit dem Namen " Software-and-tools".Anbieten tutes das Selbe wie "top-of-software" Ich soll das erste Jahr zahlen. 
Ich zahle einfach nicht oder?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (30 Dezember 2011)

Die vorhergehenden Postings vor Deinem sagen was es zu wissen gilt. Bitte einfach mal lesen.


----------



## Marmarina (30 Dezember 2011)

das stimmt...nur ich bin so verunsichert...das ist so dumm gelaufen bei mir, denn ich wollte eigentlich nur skype runtrladen...hat nicht gleich geklappt erst beim zweiten mal...das erste mal habe ich anscheinend diese software-and-tools aboniert(keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist)...ich habe alle komentare durchgelesen aber von software-and-tools sind keine beschwerden eingegangen.


----------



## equal (30 Dezember 2011)

Kein Wunder, software-und-tools.de wurde laut Denic auch erst am 13.11.2011 registriert ... Interessanterweise ist die "Eintreiberfirma" Tropmi GmbH der Betreiber der Seite. Da will sich Herr V. wohl nicht mehr nur auf den Einzug von "Altforderungen" der top-of-software beschränken. Mal sehen, ob es auch demnächst Mahn-Schreiben von seinem neuen Freund aus Osnabrück (aninos Anwaltsinkasso) dazu gibt.


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2011)

equal schrieb:


> Da will sich Herr V. wohl nicht mehr nur ....


Ein Herr "V"? Dieser Namensgeber dürfte wohl nur geringfügig an dem Geschäftsmodell partizipieren. Die Verantwortlichen heißen mit "S" und das sollte das LG Darmstadt auch klar und deutlich heraus arbeiten - so schwer ist das nicht! Man liest sich hier: Betrugsanklage gegen Brüder und Anwalt erhoben und hier: Pressemeldung der StA Darmstadt


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (30 Dezember 2011)

Marmarina schrieb:


> das stimmt...nur ich bin so verunsichert...das ist so dumm gelaufen bei mir, denn ich wollte eigentlich nur skype runtrladen...hat nicht gleich geklappt erst beim zweiten mal...das erste mal habe ich anscheinend diese software-and-tools aboniert(keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist)...ich habe alle komentare durchgelesen aber von software-and-tools sind keine beschwerden eingegangen.


Verunsichert braucht man nicht sein. Einfach cool bleiben. Software-und-Tools.de gehört zu den gleichen Betreibern mit dem Sch. am Anfang wie Top-of-Software oder Tropmi. Ist alles der gleiche Laden.

Zur Software: Das nahenliegendste ist doch, dass man sich die Software von den Herstellerseiten runterlädt. Bei Skype ist es z.B. skype.com oder sucht auf seriösen Downloadseite wie z.B. chip.de. Gebe ich bei Google skype ein, ist das erste Suchergebnis:


> Kostenlose Internetanfrufe mit Skype. Telefone online billig anrufen
> www.skype.com/intl/de/home/
> Kostenlose Internetanrufe mit Skype. Telefonieren Sie mit Familie und Freunden mit Prepaid-Guthaben oder monatlichem Abonnement. Jetzt bei Skype ...
> Mac - Android - Skype Manager - Handy


Bei Yahoo und Bing sieht es schon anders aus, wo die Nutzlosbranche jetzt Hauptsächlich getarnt wirbt, weil es bei Google nicht mehr so klappt. Dort kommt als erstes Werbung als "Download Empfehlungen" mit Möchtegern Redaktionellen Inhalten. Irgendwie geht denen ihr Zeug aber nicht, da bei Klick auf Donwload nichts weiter passiert. Wo steckt da dann der Sinn?


----------



## Marmarina (30 Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antwort!

Ich habe über google nach skype gesucht...das was ich noch weiß ist, das die Rede von "kostenloses Software" war. Ich habe sogar gemeint , dass die Seite zu Skipe gehört. Daswegen habe ich so schnell zugestimmt, denn Skype ist wie wir alle wissen kostenlos.


----------



## Marmarina (30 Dezember 2011)

Bei der sogenannten Seite Software-and-tools habe ich nicht geladen...habe auch das mir zugeteilte  Kennwort gar nicht hergenommen...habe gedacht es hat bei Skype nicht geklappt, also habe ich es nochmal versucht. Jetzt sehe ich ich habe von Tropmi die Anmeldebestätigung 15 min. vor der Bestätigung von Skype bekommen...Naja...


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2011)

Die Drahtzieher sind als notorische Fallgrubensteller bekannt: http://www.heise.de/ct/meldung/Notorische-Abzocker-in-Wien-verurteilt-829211.html

Die Verkleidung durch Firmenhüllen, Gestaltung der Webseiten und die Verwendung nützlicher Bankkonten ändert sich ständig. Die Masche ist immer gleich.


----------



## Marmarina (30 Dezember 2011)

Lohnt es sich der Herrschaften einen Brief (Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale) zu schicken?


----------



## Marmarina (30 Dezember 2011)

Was ist mit anzeigen? Man muß doch etwas gegn diese B****** machen können! Unbekannt sind sie ja nicht...egal welche der Namen die in den Schreiben vorkommen man in Google eingibt, kommt einiges zum lessen!!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (30 Dezember 2011)

Doch nichts gelesen hier? -> http://www.sta-darmstadt.justiz.hes...185,,22222222-2222-2222-2222-222222222222.htm

Und zur Brieffreundschaft mit der Nutzlosbranche: -> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/einschüchterungsfalle-top-of-software-de-softwaresammler-de-tropmi-payment-gmbh.30762/page-78#post-341686


----------



## Goblin (30 Dezember 2011)

> Lohnt es sich der Herrschaften einen Brief (Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale) zu schicken?


 
Ob ein Musterbrief,Deine Liebligskochrezepte oder das Vaterunser,es juckt die nicht die Bohne was Du ihnen schickst. Man schreibt Abzockern keine Liebesbriefe


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Dezember 2011)

Marmarina schrieb:


> Was ist mit anzeigen? Man muß doch etwas gegn diese B****** machen können!


 
Sag mal Marmarina, liest du eigentlich, was dir dein Bildschirm anzeigt? Zuvor stand schon dies hier (musst nur auf die blauen Schriften klicken):





Reducal schrieb:


> Man liest sich hier: Betrugsanklage gegen Brüder und Anwalt erhoben und hier: Pressemeldung der StA Darmstadt


Da wunderts mich nicht, dass du ein Opfer der Fallensteller bist.


----------



## Marmarina (30 Dezember 2011)

Ok. Ich habe schon eine Menge gelesen...Bin ganz frisch dabei...leider....


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Dezember 2011)

Marmarina schrieb:


> Bin ganz frisch dabei...


Ist ja keine Schande und es ist auch gut so, dass du bei uns gelandet bist. Ich hoffe nur, du ziehst die richtigen Schlüsse für deine weitere Vorgehensweise.




			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/abofalle-stur-bleiben.aspx
> 
> 
> > - Zahlen Sie nicht!
> ...


----------



## wurmanan (4 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ging es genauso wie Marmarina. Ich wollte skype runterladen und habe den ersten (vermeintlichen) Link auf google angeklickt. Dort bin ich dann bei software-und-tools.de gelandet. Ich gebe zu, ich war ein wenig unaufmerksam. Daher dachte ich, ich wäre direkt bei skype gelandet. Da ich dies noch nie genutzt hatte habe ich mich auch nicht über das abweichende Layout gewundert und bin davon ausgeganen, ich registriere mich bei skype.

Ich habe die vorigen Posts durchgelesen, auch wenn das etwas mühsam ist. Daher habe ich vielleicht echt was überlesen. Aber ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Marmarina. Die meisten Posts beziehen sich auf vor mehr als einem Jahr angebliche abgeschlossene Abos ei top-of-software.de. Da ich aber keine Ahnung habe, ob die website damals ein ähnliches Muster hatte, wie heutzutag bzw. software-und-tools.de. Dort steht nämlich, nicht versteckt aber leicht zu überlesen, schon ein Hinweis auf die Kosten. Den hab ich durch Unaufmerksamkeit nicht wahrgenommen, da ich mich auf einer Seite von Skype wähnte und daher von eine Kostenfreiheit ausgegangen bin. Von kostenloser Nutzung ist auf der aktuellen Version beider Seiten nichts zu lesen. Deshalb meine Frage: gilt auch für diesen Fall einfach alles auszusitzen?

Ich weiß, ich bin wirklich nicht der Erste der diese Frage stellt. Aber ein einfaches Ja oder Nein würde mir schon reichen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Januar 2012)

Warum denken einige bei ihnen wäre es anders als bei den vielen Tausend anderen Betroffenen? Die Infos was Du tun sollst und was nicht steht hier oft genug.


----------



## Goblin (4 Januar 2012)

> gilt auch für diesen Fall einfach alles auszusitzen?


 
Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten. In JEDEM Fall


----------



## Marmarina (5 Januar 2012)

Genau die gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch...ob die neue Seite Software-and-tools das zwar das gleiche Ziel wie top of software hat, doch aber anders aufgebaut ist so dass man im Falle eines Abos nicht aussitzen kann sondern zahlen muss. Anscheinend ist das anlocken von "Opfern"" duch Skype gezielte Sache!
Also wurmann, ich habe nicht vor zu zahlen!!! Auf die unangenehme Post habe ich mich schon eingestellt. Schauen wir mal was noch kommt.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2012)

Marmarina schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal was noch kommt.


Sowas in der Art >> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?17093-Stories-zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121#post102121


----------



## wurmanan (5 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich kann verstehen, wenn erneute Nachfragen nach dem immer gleichen Thema anstrengen. Aber ich weiß aus beruflicher Erfahrung, dass "solche Leute" teilweise aus ihren "Fehlern" lernen und rauskriegen was sie ändern müssen. Gerade deswegen ärgert es mich umso mehr, dass ich in die Falle getappt bin. Aber leider reicht ja ein Moment der Unachtsamkeit.

Aber nach den Antworten werde ich das tun was ich am besten kann: Nichts 

Grüße


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 Januar 2012)

Leider wird nachfolgendes in Deutschland nicht passieren, aber in Italien: 1,5 Millionen Euro Strafe für Estesa Ltd.


> Die italienische Antitrustbehörde hat gestern eine Millionenstrafe aufgrund unlauterer Geschäftspraktiken über die Firma Estesa Ltd, Betreiberin der Webseite italia-programmi.net verhängt. Die Firma mit Sitz auf den Seychellen drangsaliert bereits seit Monaten zahlreiche italienische Verbraucher, die sich unwissentlich auf der Seite angemeldet haben, mit Zahlungsaufforderungen und Mahnungen.


----------



## Hippo (5 Januar 2012)

wurmanan schrieb:


> ... ich kann verstehen, wenn erneute Nachfragen nach dem immer gleichen Thema anstrengen...


Das ist nicht so sehr das Problem. Auch nicht wenn jemand in einem Thread mit hunderten von Antworten etwas hilflos ist - obwohl - DA müßte einer zwangsläufig wenn nicht die erste, aber spätestens die 3. oder 4. (gleichlautende) Antwort finden.
Was uns oft unheimlich frustriert sind die Poster die eine Frage stellen, die 4/5 Beiträge vor ihrem gepostet UND ausführlich (und wahrscheinlich zum X-ten Mal) beantwortet wurde.
Oder einen hatten wir dessen Post begann in etwa so: "Da gibts so viel zu lesen, aber ich bin jetzt wirklich zu faul das alles zu lesen. Ich habe folgendes Problem ..."
Auch die Spezialisten der deutschen Rechtschreibung. SMS-Schreibstil mit kryptischen Abkürzungen, ohne Groß- und Kleinschreibung, von Kommata mal gar nicht zu reden. Da wirst Du dann oft noch angepflaumt wenn Du da dann doch etwas Rücksicht auf das fortgeschrittene Alter der Wissenden hier in Form der rudimentären Rechtschreibregeln forderst. Da sinkt die dann Lust auf Hilfe ziemlich gegen null.



> Aber ich weiß aus beruflicher Erfahrung, dass "solche Leute" teilweise aus ihren "Fehlern" lernen und rauskriegen was sie ändern müssen. Gerade deswegen ärgert es mich umso mehr, dass ich in die Falle getappt bin. Aber leider reicht ja ein Moment der Unachtsamkeit.
> 
> Aber nach den Antworten werde ich das tun was ich am besten kann: Nichts


Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung ...
(hat schon meine Oma immer gesagt)


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2012)

Auch das Thema me too  Postings ist schon mehrfach diskutiert worden z.B hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...rum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.24692/


----------



## Biohazard (10 Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen! 

Meine Schwester hat sich mal wieder im Internet i-wo angemäldet ...Öö... ich bin mir zwar schon sicher das es nur eine Reine Abzocke ist aber ich wollte auf nummer sicher gehen und euch mal Fragen 

Und zwar hat sie sich "angeblich" oder sogar echt bei " www.top-of-software.de " Registriert.

Das ganze geschar bei einem Alten Freund von ihr und sie hatte nicht ihren Richtigen Nachnamen angegeben.

Die Leute von der Firma "Tropmi Payment GmbH" schrieben ihr eine E-Mail wo drinn stand das sie so und so viel Zahlen müsse und wenn nicht bla bla bla... daraufhin habe ich denen eine Passende E-Mail zurück geschickt wo drinn stand das die un in ruhe lassen sollen wir nix bestellt haben und uns nirgens registriert hätten Öö ... ( Das Ganze war vor c.a 1 Jahr ) die Tage Kam dann eine Neue E-Mail die SO aussah...



> Tropmi Payment GmbH
> Rheinbahnstraße 3
> 65185 Wiesbaden
> 
> ...


 


Soll ich darauf antworten oder es einfach Ruhen lassen?

Eine Anschrift hatte meine Schwester NICHT mit angegeben ... und tortdem haben die jetzt die Addresse von ihrem "Freund" ... ( Hatten die früher auch schon aber naja  )


Ich bedanke mich für eure Offenen Ohren und entschuldige mich für meine Rechtschreibung :-/

LG
Bio


----------



## Biohazard (10 Januar 2012)

Dazu bekam ich nicht eine "Rechnung" als Anhang die ich habe nicht geöffnet habe wegen angst aus Viren/Trojaner und der gleichen...


----------



## jupp11 (10 Januar 2012)

Zu diesem Thema gibt es einen sehr langen und umfangreichen Thread
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/einsch%C3%BCchterungsfalle-top-of-software-de-softwaresammler-de-tropmi-payment-gmbh.30762/

[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge von Biohazard mit Antworten in diesen Thread passend einsortiert]


----------



## mo0x (12 Januar 2012)

Guten Abend miteinander!

tut mir leid wenn ich jemanden hier erzürnen sollte, weil jetz schon wieder jemand so dumm fragt, aber hab jetz doch ein paar(mehr) seiten hier im forum gelesen und leider nichts zu meinem fall gefunden und auch wenn ich jetz eig so eingestellt bin auf einfach das ganze zu ignorieren, möchte ich jetzt doch nochmal zur sicherheit eben nachfragen.

Also habe heute ein schreiben von aninos anwaltsinkasso osnabrück erhalten, darin steht dass sie die rechtlichen Interessen der Tropmi Payment GmbH vertreten, desweiteren soll ich mich angeblich am 2.8.2010 auf top-of-software.de angemeldet haben und dadurch enstand der besagte vertrag.. blablabla. Wie gesagt würd ich auch alles ignorieren, aber jetzt kommts, weiter schreiben sie: "Das vertraglich geschuldete Nutzungsgelt(geld mit 't' ? vll. gehts nur mir so aber vll. meinen die ja auch etwas anderes) für das 1. Vertragsjahr hatten sie bereits bezahlt." ... wie bitte?? denke doch dass ich das noch wissen dürfte falls ich das wirklich getan haben sollte, desweiteren wird dann geschrieben dass: "die vorbehaltlose Erfüllung einer Forderung [ist] die stärkste Form eines tatsächlichen Anerkenntnisses einer Forderung" (landgericht bonn, Urteil blablubb). Wer eine Rechnung beanstandungslos bezahlt, gibt dadurch ein deklaratorisches Anerkenntnis ab und ist mit Einwendungen gegen die abgerechneten Forderungen ausgeschlossen. ( komische satzstellung wenn ihr mich fragt.. vll. is dass aber auch nur meine meinung^^ )

Außerdem schreiben sie dann auch noch dass sie mir schon mehrfach Mahnungen geschickt haben, wovon ich aber bisher noch nichts gesehen habe, nichteinmal eine einzige email hab ich von denen bisher bekommen, dieser eine brief von heute ist das einzige das ich bisher von denen zu gesicht bekommen habe.

Deswegen bitte ich hier um kompetente auskunft was ich denn jetz tun solle, da ich denke dass ihr hier zumindest kommt es mir so die meiste ahnung habt. danke schonmal im voraus!

mfg mo0x


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2012)

mo0x schrieb:


> ...desweiteren wird dann geschrieben dass: "die vorbehaltlose Erfüllung einer Forderung [ist] die stärkste Form eines tatsächlichen Anerkenntnisses einer Forderung" (landgericht bonn, Urteil blablubb). Wer eine Rechnung beanstandungslos bezahlt, gibt dadurch ein deklaratorisches Anerkenntnis ab und ist mit Einwendungen gegen die abgerechneten Forderungen ausgeschlossen. ( komische satzstellung wenn ihr mich fragt.. vll. is dass aber auch nur meine meinung^^)


 
Blödsinn.
1. hast Du gar nichts bezahlt (das Gegenteil müssten die Dir nachweisen).
2. ist die Bezahlung einer unberechtigten Forderung kein Anerkenntnis in die Rechtsgültigkeit.
BGH, VIII ZR 265/07, Urteil vom 11.11.2008. Mit diesem Urteil hatte der Bundesgerichtshof nämlich das von den Tropmi-Kaspern zitierte Bonner Urteil aufgehoben.



mo0x schrieb:


> Außerdem schreiben sie dann auch noch dass sie mir schon mehrfach Mahnungen geschickt haben, wovon ich aber bisher noch nichts gesehen habe, nichteinmal eine einzige email hab ich von denen bisher bekommen, dieser eine brief von ehute ist das einzige das ich bisher von denen zu gesicht bekommen habe.
> Deswegen bitte ich hier um kompetente auskunft was ich denn jetz tun solle, da ich denke dass ihr hier zumindest kommt es mir so die meiste ahnung habt. danke schonmal im voraus!


 
Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung ist es uninteressant, ob Du gar keine oder 1 oder 3 oder 28 Mahnungen bekommen hast. Eine unberechtigte Forderung bleibt auch mit der 29. Mahnung eine unberechtigte Forderung.

Man hat auch keine Rechtspflicht, auf eine unberechtigte Forderung reagieren zu müssen. Brieffreundschaften mit Abzockern oder ihren Inkassobüros/Anwälten sind nicht notwendig und führen auch zu nichts, weil sowieso stur weiter gemahnt wird - egal ob man schreibt und was man schreibt. Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung hat man keinen Rechtsnachteil, wenn man sich an die Gegenseite außergerichtlich gar nicht äußert.

So oder so schläft nach ein paar bösen Briefen das Theater ganz von selbst ein. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.

Die immer wieder angedrohten Mahnbescheide gibt es tatsächlich so selten wie Zitronenbäume auf Grönland, und selbst wenn - dann müsste man nur binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen. Gerichtsverfahren sind noch seltener. Ein 6-er im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher, als von einem Nutzlosabzocker verklagt zu werden. Und selbst dann kann man sich immer noch wehren. Verurteilt zu werden, ist bei vernünftiger Verteidigung mit Anwalt extrem unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## mo0x (12 Januar 2012)

vielen dank Antiscammer du bist mein held

also im endeffekt kann man dann ja praktisch sagen dass diese wie immer man sie auch nennen mag scammer eben, überhaupt keine rechte haben wenn ich das richtig sehe?

und kann man die eig. dann nicht verklagen? schließlich werde ich hier nach strich und faden belogen, belästigen mich mit mahnungsbescheiden und verlangen sehr viel geld für etwas was ihnen nicht zusteht, dass so etwas nicht exestieren darf in einem land wie deutschland sollte doch außer frage stehen, wieso gibt es sowas eig noch, fragen über fragen, kann sowas einfach einfach nicht verstehen..

vielen dank auf jedenfall nochmal für diese aufklärende und schnelle antwort!


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2012)

Klagen kann man selbst prinzipiell schon.
Nennt sich "negative Feststellungsklage".
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Negative_Feststellungsklage

Man sollte sich aber über das Kostenrisiko im klaren sein. Zudem gibt es an manchen Orten Amtsrichter, die solche negativen Feststellungsklagen gar nicht mögen (weil sie ihnen lästige Arbeit verursachen...) und die allesamt abweisen, wenn sie irgendwie können. Bei den in der Nutzlos-Abzocke vorliegenden geringen Streitwerten ist dann auch keine Berufung am Landgericht zulässig. Solche Klagen haben zwar schon oft geklappt, es hat aber auch einige wenige negativ ausgegangene Klagen gegeben.

Wieso es das noch gibt? - Weil wir im Abzockerparadies Deutschland hocken.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/ar...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Inkassokriminalität


----------



## sascha (12 Januar 2012)

Mit unberechtigten Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Forderungen belästigt zu werden, ist laut deutschen Gerichten allgemeines Lebensrisiko...


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2012)

Es ist juristisch unkorrekt ...
... aber Du kannst Dich beruhigt kreuz-, wahl- oder leihweise .............
Alternativ auch spiralförmig ...
Soll heißen - wenn Du Dich nicht einem juristischen Kostenrisiko aussetzen willst dann wähle die Variante des Aussitzens ...


----------



## mo0x (13 Januar 2012)

schöne gerechtigkeit ist das, naja wundert mich nicht gibt ja genügend punkten in denen das deutsche gesetz/ gericht versagt, vielen dank nochmal habt mir echt geholfen hier!


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Januar 2012)

mo0x schrieb:


> schöne gerechtigkeit ist das, naja wundert mich nicht gibt ja genügend punkten in denen das deutsche gesetz/ gericht versagt, vielen dank nochmal habt mir echt geholfen hier!


Jaja, die deutsche Justiz, das "unbekannte Wesen". Übrigens ist dieser Inkassobutzen noch nicht allzu lange "auf dem Markt", hat es aber bereits zu einer gewissen "Berühmtheit" gebracht!


----------



## Fafian (13 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Ich wurde opfer der seite Top of soft ware.de und ich brauch dringend hilfe. die haben mir schon zwei mahnungen per Email geschickt und zwei per Post. In der Jetztigen berufen sie sich auf anwälte und gerichte. Bitte was soll ich tun. Die wollen 145 euro von mir und ich soll da was kosten pflichtig runter geladen haben. Muss ich Zahlen oder Gerichts verfahren fürchten oder einfach /ignor machen? bitte um schnelle antwort.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 Januar 2012)

Tipp: Lesen und verstehen, dann weißt Du auch was zu tun ist und was nicht.


----------



## Goblin (13 Januar 2012)

> Bitte was soll ich tun


 
Die anderen Beiträge lesen. Das Thema wurde schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Fafian (13 Januar 2012)

hab ich. aber ne atnwort wäre trozdem nett.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 Januar 2012)

Verstehst Du es nicht? Die Antworten findest Du in reichlicher Zahl in diesem Thread!


----------



## Fafian (13 Januar 2012)

ok danke habs verstanden. eine frage noch bringt es was zur Polizei zugehen?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 Januar 2012)

Nein. Steht auch schon hier.


----------



## Fafian (13 Januar 2012)

Ok danke ich werd einfach mal die Breife Ignorieren und schauen was passiert. Danke nochmal


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 Januar 2012)

Passieren wird das hier: Kalletaler Dreieck


----------



## Fafian (13 Januar 2012)

ok^^ dan bin ich ja beruhigt. wünsche ein schönes wochenende


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2012)

Fafian schrieb:


> Muss ich Zahlen oder Gerichts verfahren fürchten


nein


Fafian schrieb:


> oder einfach /ignor machen?


http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Fafian (13 Januar 2012)

danke schön. mir wird auch vorgeworfen das ich was gezahlt hätte und damit den vertrag akzeptiert hätte aber ich hab nix gezahlt also es bleibt dabei einfahc /ignor zu amchen oder?


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2012)

Selbst wenn jemand aus aus Angst/Unkenntnis gezahlt hat, bedeutet das keine Vertragsanerkenntnis
>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2010/05/abofallen-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-1968


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 Januar 2012)

So, jetzt kann der nächste kommen und das gleiche wieder fragen.


----------



## Fafian (13 Januar 2012)

ok super danke schön. ich werds mal weiter verfolgen und schreib dan was passiert ist und meine erfahrung wünsche allen hier schönes wochenende^^


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2012)

http://www.suedkurier.de/news/panor...unserioeser-Inkasso-Abzocke;art410967,5321191


> Dagegen wurde ihm drei Jahre später, im November 2011, die Forderung von Midas Inkasso aufgetischt – auf 333,87 Euro angewachsen.


----------



## coco16 (19 Januar 2012)

Ich habe heute meine zweite und letzte Mahnung bekommen.


----------



## Hippo (19 Januar 2012)

pfffft - da bist ja noch "Kalletaler Anfänger" ...


----------



## coco16 (19 Januar 2012)

Oh nein das alles kommt noch? o.o Tja sieht wirklich so aus ..... oh man dass ist ja erfreulich. >.<


----------



## Hippo (19 Januar 2012)

Spätestens bei der 27.Mahnung findest Du das auch nur noch zum Schmunzeln ...
Zur Immunisierung empfehle ich Dir mal für den Anfang die Threads
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/flirt-fever-bucht-einfach-bei-mir-ab.27584/#post304518
und
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/kündigung-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de.31155/
ganz zu lesen ... 
Wenn Du Dich danach noch vor was fürchtest ist Dir nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## coco16 (19 Januar 2012)

Angst habe ich eigentlich nicht. Aber die emails sind voll nervig ....


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 Januar 2012)

Wozu gibt es Spamfilter, damit die gleich dahin kommen wohin sie hingehören?


----------



## fanny666 (6 Februar 2012)

sry das ich mich an dieses thema auch anhänge aber ich hab die totale panik !!!

also ich hab die einmal bezahlt! danach hab ich mit denen telefoniert das ich kündigen möchte, da haben die mir erklährt ich muss das per mail machen also hab ich das gemacht. die email address auf der es angemeldt hab benützt schon lang nimma hab darher auch nicht diese mahnung mails gesehen. hab jetzt ebenfalls so einen brief von Trompi - anwaltsinkasso osnabück bekommen - die wollen für 2 jahre + mahngebühren das geld (141 €). soll ich die ignirorien ??? passiert da auch wirklich nix ??? (ich mein ich hatte vergessen das ich mich da überhaupt angemeldet haben)


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (6 Februar 2012)

Warum man sich nicht erst informiert statt da anzurufen oder irgendwas hinzuschreiben. Lasst das doch bitte!

Ansonsten das lesen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/2010/05/abofallen-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-1968


----------



## fanny666 (6 Februar 2012)

danke vielmals ! also brief zerreißen, ignorieren und nicht mehr dran denken! *zerreiß* (ahh jetzt gehts mir besser)


----------



## dvill (6 Februar 2012)

Papier ist Wertstoff. Bitte in einem Sammelbehälter ablegen.


----------



## equal (8 Februar 2012)

Hmmm ... warum schreibt die Aninos Anwaltsinkasso auf Ihrer Homepage www.aninos.de eigentlich direkt auf der Startseite ihre Kontoverbindung (und dann noch von der MLP-Bank - womöglich noch ein Privatkonto) ? Sind die im Konto-Schließungs-Stress ?  Dann würde ich doch dort mal einen RSS-Feed empfehlen


----------



## Gnomie2012 (13 Februar 2012)

fanny666 schrieb:


> sry das ich mich an dieses thema auch anhänge aber ich hab die totale panik !!!
> 
> also ich hab die einmal bezahlt! danach hab ich mit denen telefoniert das ich kündigen möchte, da haben die mir erklährt ich muss das per mail machen also hab ich das gemacht. die email address auf der es angemeldt hab benützt schon lang nimma hab darher auch nicht diese mahnung mails gesehen. hab jetzt ebenfalls so einen brief von Trompi - anwaltsinkasso osnabück bekommen - die wollen für 2 jahre + mahngebühren das geld (141 €). soll ich die ignirorien ??? passiert da auch wirklich nix ??? (ich mein ich hatte vergessen das ich mich da überhaupt angemeldet haben)


 
Ich war heute auf der Polizei und habe Strafantrag wegen Betrug gestellt Dies sollten alle betroffenen machen denn nur so kann man diesen Verbr...... die Masche versauen..im übrigen einfach ignorieren habe ich vor zwei Jahren auch gemacht und die Sache ist damals im Sande verlaufen


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 Februar 2012)

Strafanzeige haben schon sehr viele vor Dir erstattet. So gut wie alle Ermittlungsverfahren wurden eingestellt, weil die Staatsanwaltschaften keinen Betrug sahen.

Ansonsten wieder:



> Informationen zur Anklageerhebung im Ermittlungsverfahren 720 Js 31889/09 gegen Oxxx Txxx, Axxx Wxxx Sxxx, Axxx Vxxx und Jxxx Mxxx Sxxx
> 
> Im Verfahren 720 Js 31889/09 gegen
> 
> ...


http://www.sta-darmstadt.justiz.hes...rnet?uid=afb025b5-fe79-b11f-3efe-f97ccf4e69f2

[modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen editiert. Bitte Forenregeln zur Namensnennung beachten]


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2012)

Die Geschäfte gehen schlecht.

Und die unfreiwilligen "Kunden" zahlen so spärlich.

Da muss mit Falschmeldungen nachgedroht werden:

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a...,cf.osb&fp=1d66339dbcf2cfc2&biw=1445&bih=1035

Genau andersherum ist richtig.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (15 Februar 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Da muss mit Falschmeldungen nachgedroht werden:



Muss man die Falschmeldungen dann auch  noch direkt verlinken?


----------



## nudel (15 Februar 2012)

bin zwar nicht der erste ^^ aber ...........( ich brauch das aber damit ich beruhigt bin sry) :
also ich habe mich da mal vor zwei jahren angemeldet ( keine Ahnung mehr warum wollte glaube ich irgendwo nette filmchen schauen ) hab dann nach nem jahr eine  bekommen und jetzt vor einpaar tagen nochmal das doofe ist ich weis nichtmehr ob da stand das das was kostet jetzt meine frage : kann man pauschal sagen das die seite alle verarscht , oder steht da auch manchmal wirklich das das was kostet ????
wollte ich nur mal so wissen danke schon mal im voraus  bitte um schnelle antwort 
hab jetzt nicht auf groß- und kleinschreibung gerechnet ich hoffe stört nicht allzu sehr


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Februar 2012)

nudel schrieb:


> ich weis nichtmehr ob da stand das das was kostet jetzt meine frage : kann man pauschal sagen das die seite alle verarscht , oder steht da auch manchmal wirklich das das was kostet ????


Wer hat Angst vor einem Pizzabäcker???


----------



## jupp11 (15 Februar 2012)

nudel schrieb:


> kann man pauschal sagen das die seite alle verarscht


Ja


nudel schrieb:


> oder steht da auch manchmal wirklich das das was kostet ????


*"Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"*
Ob und wo was stand ist nicht dein Problem
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/hinweis-auf-kosten-plötzlich-da.25358/


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2012)

... nehme an, du warst auf Kino.to und bist dort aufgefordert (umworben) worden, irgend einen aktuellen Palyer zu laden. War zwar unnötig aber die Falle hat bei dir funktioniert. Nun wollen die Fallensteller Geld von dir, weil du ihren geringfügigen Kostenhinweis damals nicht wahrgenommen hattest, mit dem du ja auch gar nicht rechnen musstest.


nudel schrieb:


> ... bitte um schnelle antwort....


Lies´mal ein paar Seiten zurück und bilde dir deine Meinung. Es ist mühsig jedem immer wieder das gleiche vorkauen zu müssen!

Einen Tip auf die Schnelle habe ich aber dennoch für dich:


> http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/abofalle-stur-bleiben.aspx
> 
> *Zahlen Sie nicht!*​*Bleiben Sie stur!*​*Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*​


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Muss man die Falschmeldungen dann auch noch direkt verlinken?


Ja - denn hier sehen die Leute a) was für ein Mist dort verzapft wird und kann b) unsere Kommentare direkt mit dem Mist in Verbindung bringen und sich eine eigene Meinung bilden


----------



## nudel (16 Februar 2012)

*danke* für die schnellen antworten 
sry dafür das ich gefragt hab obwohl das schon weiter vorne steht
wollte nur die gewissheit haben .......


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Februar 2012)

Nur weil gestern Mittwoch war und heute Donnerstag, hat sich an der Lage im Verhalten gegenüber der Nutzlosbranche und deren Helfershelfer nichts geändert.


----------



## Gnomie2012 (18 Februar 2012)

Ich steh nach wie vor auf dem Standpunkt nicht nur hier schreiben sondern auch etwas dagegen unternehmen ........ und zwar bei der Polizei Strafantrag wegen Betrug bzw.versuchten Betrug stellen. Wenn man bereits bezahlt hat ist es nach meiner Meinung vollendeter Betrug sollte man noch nicht bezahlt haben so wie ich ist es nach meiner Meinung versuchter Betrug


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (18 Februar 2012)

Und wennste dann Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommst, wo wieder mal ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt wurde, weil die keinen Betrug sehen, guckste blöd aus der Wäsche.


----------



## Gnomie2012 (18 Februar 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Und wennste dann Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft kommt, wo wieder mal ein Ermittlungsverfahren einegstellt wurde, weil die keinen Betrug sehen, guckste blöd aus der Wäsche.
> 
> Und wer noch nicht bezahlt hat, ist für mich kein Opfer, nur ein Betroffener oder Betroffene.



Aber ich habe auf jeden Fall etwas unternommen ...... Aber wenn ich so deine posts lese komme ich etwas ins grübeln...das sei nur so ganz nebenbei erwähnt


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2012)

...aber er hat Recht mit seiner Meinung. Du bist nicht der Erste, der es versucht, das Rad neu erfinden zu wollen.

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass du betrogen worden bist oder ein Computerbetrug vorliegt oder zumindest der Versuch zu einem von beidem, dann musst du als Zeuge schon treffend erklären können, was passiert ist oder ggf. beim Verdacht von Computerbetrug, auch deinen Computer als Beweismittel zur Verfügung stellen. Nur einfach die Tatbestände zu erwähnen und in eine Anzeige zu klatschen ist sinnlos, fruchtlos und letztlich ergebnislos. Solche Anzeigen werden entweder gleich beier der für dich zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt oder kommen auf den großen Haufen bei der StA Darmstadt, denn:


> Du bist nicht der Erste, der es versucht, das Rad neu erfinden zu wollen.


 
Außerdem, schau mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/opendownload-de-betrugsanklage-gegen-brüder-und-anwalt-erhoben.37313/#post-341442 rein und vor allem hier:


			
				LG Darmstadt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anklage betrifft die Internetseiten opendownload.de und softwaresammler.de für den Tatzeitraum 02.09.2008 – 28.02.2010″, hieß es. In dem Prozess sollten “alle Ermittlungsverfahren, die diesen Tatzeitraum und die vorgenannten Internetseiten betreffen”, abgearbeitet werden.
> Alle anderen Ermittlungsverfahren gegen das Quartett – darunter auch jene zur Internetseite top-of-software.de – seien im Hinblick auf dieses Verfahren eingestellt worden, da dem Strafverfolgungsinteresse durch die Anklage auch insoweit Rechnung getragen wird.


Es geht darum, eine Geamtstrafe zu billden, bei der Begriff _Strafklageverbrauch_ eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Johann 3 (18 Februar 2012)

Heute hat es mich mit 96,00 € per Rechnung aus Wiesbaden erwischt !

 Einspruch und abwarten.    Gruss johann 3


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Februar 2012)

Johann 3 schrieb:


> Heute hat es mich mit 96,00 € per Rechnung aus Wiesbaden erwischt !


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...tropmi-payment-gmbh.30762/page-82#post-344591


----------



## mynameisnoname123 (21 Februar 2012)

ich weiss nicht ob dass so auch schon jemanden passiert ist aber ich hab mich bei dem nutzlosanbieter schon vor zwei Jahren angemeldet, habe dass ganze droh-gebelle ignoriert bis nichts mehr kam. Jetzt steckt offensichtlich ein ander Nutzlosanbieter hinter dieser Domain. Jetzt geht das ganze Spiel wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2012)

Das passiert augenscheinlich vielen. Es geht eigentlich immer um das selbe Produkt, nur die Firmennamen der Handlungsführer ändern sich von Zeit zu Zeit.


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2012)

mynameisnoname123 schrieb:


> ... Jetzt geht das ganze Spiel wieder von vorne los.


Na und? Du hast bisher richtig reagiert und genauso reagierst Du weiter ...
Sozusagen - "keine Aufmerksamkeit, nicht mal ignorieren"


----------



## johannes97 (27 Februar 2012)

hallo zusammen

Ich habe auch eine mail bekommen und da hieß es 2. und letzte warnung ich habe es geöffnet und ihnen geschreiben dass mein name und meine adresse nicht stimmen,doch dann habe ich als mail in den spam ordner(web.de) bekommen das ich das online vormular für den kontakt nehmen soll den sie können die mail nicht zuordnen!
Aus der ersten mail macht das mir ein wenig angst:


> Anmeldung vom 09.05.2010Preis : 96,00 EUR*Mahn- und Verzugskosten (§§ 286 Abs.1, 288 Abs.4 BGB) : 6,00 EUR __________Gesamtbetrag: 102,00 EUR* Im Bruttobetrag ist die gesetzliche Umsatzsteuer enthalten.Wir fordern Sie hiermit letztmalig auf, den einredefrei fälligen Gesamtbetragunverzüglich, spätestens aber innerhalb von einer Woche, schuldbefreiendausschließlich auf das nachfolgend genannte Konto der Global Payment ServicesGmbH zu überweisen, an die wir die Forderung zum Einzug abgetreten haben.**-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------Kontoinhaber: Global Payment Services GmbHKontonummer: 190039710Bankleitzahl: 10050000Bank: Berliner SparkasseIBAN: DE77100500000190039710SWIFT-BIC: BELADEBEXXXBank: Berliner SparkasseSitz der Bank: BerlinBitte geben Sie in Ihrem eigenen Interesse als Verwendungszweck unbedingt IhreKundennummer TS9204743 und die Rechnungsnummer RE1111540903 an. Wenn dieseAngaben fehlen, kann Ihre Zahlung nicht ordnungsgemäß verbucht werden und hatdaher keine schuldbefreiende Wirkung! Dasselbe gilt, wenn Sie auf ein anderesals das vorgenannte Konto zahlen!-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------Bitte bedenken Sie, dass wir bei anhaltendem Zahlungsverzug berechtigt sind, dieForderung an ein auf den Forderungseinzug spezialisiertes Rechtsanwalts- oderInkassobüro abzugeben, was für Sie mit weiteren Kosten verbunden wäre. Hinzukommt, dass unbestrittene und fällige Forderungen an die Schutzgemeinschaft fürallgemeine Kreditsicherung (SCHUFA) gemeldet werden können.Im anliegenden Merkblatt haben wir für Sie weitere wichtige Informationen zurSach- und Rechtslage zusammen gestellt, die Sie unbedingt aufmerksam undvollständig lesen sollten.Mit freundlichen GrüßenTropmi Payment GmbHTropmi Payment GmbHRheinbahnstraße 365185 WiesbadenAmtsgericht Wiesbaden HRB 24541Geschäftsführer: Alexander VarinSteuernummer: 4366003380Telefon: +49 180 588 204 486Telefax: +49 180 588 204 487Ein Anruf aus dem deutschen Festnetz kostet Sie höchstens 0,14 EUR pro Minute,ein Anruf aus dem Mobilfunknetz höchstens 0,42 EUR pro Minute."




ich habe damals angeblich aber eine adresse der umgebung von mir angegeben.was soll ich machen ,denn wenn die meine post bekommen...?
habe ich mich strafbar gemacht mit den falschen daten?
ich bin auch erst 14 was soll ich tun????
kann jemand schreiben wie bei ihm die ganze geschichte ausgegangen ist?

Ich wäre dankbar für antworten
Lg Johannes


[Modedit by Hippo: Formatierung etwas leserlicher gemacht und Quote-Tags eingefügt]


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2012)

@ Johannes, wenn du erst 14 bist, musst du gar nichts tun. Erkläre deinen Eltern, dass du in eine s. g. Abofalle getappt bist und wenn die dir dazu nicht ausdrücklich die Erlaubnis erteilt hatten, dann kann der Anbieter auch kein Geld beanspruchen.

Lass den Anbieter schreiben, bis zum Nimmerleinstag und ignoriere dessen Geplänkel. Du musst auf nichts antworten und du musst auch nicht widersprechen oder kündigen. Am besten nicht mal ignorieren!


----------



## johannes97 (27 Februar 2012)

rucksacktouri schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe die Bank angerufen, die das Konto führt, auf das die Abo-Gebühren überwiesen werden sollen. Der Compliance-Beauftragte war höchst interessiert....


und wie ist das mit der bank ausgegangen?
Ich bin auch in die falle getreten und weiß nicht was machen!
kannst du ... auch ausschreiben also was er gemeint hat würde mich sehr interesieren!
Danke schonmal im vorraus
LG Johannes

warum war der bankberater dann sehr interessiert?

können meine eltern da auch nicht dafür belangt werden oder so?

und wie ist es mit der Adresse die in meiner Umgebung abgegeben ist, denn ich weiß ja nicht wie die Leute dort regieren auf post mit anwalt Geschreibe, mit der sie garnicht´s zu tun haben.



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Johannes, wenn du erst 14 bist, musst du gar nichts tun. Erkläre deinen Eltern, dass du in eine s. g. Abofalle getappt bist und wenn die dir dazu nicht ausdrücklich die Erlaubnis erteilt hatten, dann kann der Anbieter auch kein Geld beanspruchen.
> 
> Lass den Anbieter schreiben, bis zum Nimmerleinstag und ignoriere dessen Geplänkel. Du musst auf nichts antworten und du musst auch nicht widersprechen oder kündigen. Am besten nicht mal ignorieren!


 
-können meine eltern dann dafür belangt werden?
-sie wussten davon nichts und ich habe es auch nicht in erinnerung auf der seite gewesen zu sein aber ich habe auch über kino.to den divx player runtergeladen vil.kam ich so auf die seite aber das war vor 1,5 jahren also weiß ich das nicht mehr!
-bist du dir ganz sicher Reducal ,dass das rechtlich in ordnung ist wenn ich nicht zahle?

[Modedit by Hippo: halbes Dutzend Beiträge zusamnmengetackert]


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (27 Februar 2012)

Ich frage mich warum wieder daran gezweifelt wird was die Experten, die es aus 6 Jahren Nutzlosbranche wissen, hier schreiben?


----------



## johannes97 (27 Februar 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum wieder daran gezweifelt wird was die Experten, die es aus 6 Jahren Nutzlosbranche wissen, hier schreiben?


 
war hat hier schon 6 jahre erfahrung?


----------



## physicus (27 Februar 2012)

Na, ja, das mit den 6 Jahren Erfahrungen wären ZB Reducal, Dvill, Sascha,...

Wenn Du unsicher bist, lies Dir diese Likns durch!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/

LG
P


----------



## johannes97 (27 Februar 2012)

ok,danke
Nur wie ist es wenn der gerichtliche mahnbescheid an mich geschickt wird den die adresse ist in der umgebung baer es ist nicht meine!


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2012)

Wenn der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid geschickt wird, ist Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag.


----------



## johannes97 (27 Februar 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Wenn der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid geschickt wird, ist Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag.


 
was soll das heißen?


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2012)

Ein Mahnbescheid zulasten eines 14-Jährigen ist zwecklos. Da passiert nichts. Eher friert die Hölle ein.


----------



## Goblin (27 Februar 2012)

> Nur wie ist es wenn der gerichtliche mahnbescheid an mich geschickt wird den die adresse ist in der umgebung baer es ist nicht meine!


 
Wie soll Dich ein Brief erreichen wenn die Adresse falsch ist ?? Ausserdem beantragen Abzocker verdammt selten MB. Die wollen Kohle machen,net ausgeben


----------



## johannes97 (27 Februar 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Ein Mahnbescheid zulasten eines 14-Jährigen ist zwecklos. Da passiert nichts. Eher friert die Hölle ein.


 
aber wenn er im dorf an jemanden kommt der nichts davon weiß!
Und da werden meine eltern doch dafür belangt oder und mit 14 bin ich ja auch strafbar oder ist dann die situation eine andere?


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2012)

Mal nachdenken. Das geht auch mit 14.

Das Mahndrohgetöse ist Kasperle-Theater.

Nichts passiert wirklich.


----------



## Goblin (27 Februar 2012)

> Und da werden meine eltern doch dafür belangt oder


 
Der Spruch " eltern haften für ihre kinder " ist so schwachsinnig wie er alt ist. Da Du minderjährig bist kannst zwar Verträge abschließen,diese sind aber schwebend unwirksam. Wenn Deine Eltern nicht zustimmen,ist der Vertrag null und nichtig. Das ist in diesem fall aber eh unwichtig

Für Mahnmüll gibts Mülltonnen und Spamfilter

Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten. Egal ob 14 oder 114

Nach fast 10 Jahren Nutzlosabzocke sollte eigentlich jeder wissen dass auf solchen Seiten keine Verträge abgeschlossen werden und man nicht zahlen muss !


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2012)

Johannes, ich verstehe daß Dir der Arsch auf Grundeis geht.
Du hast in einer gewissen "Ich kann alles, ich weiß alles" Laune ins Klo gegriffen. Gut - wir waren alle mal 14 und in vergleichbaren Situationen.
Früher haben wir "´ne Trümmer Schellen" bekommen, heute kommen Aboabzockermahnschreiben.
Glaub mir, die Schellen waren schlimmer.
Was hier mit "6 Jahren Erfahrung" angesprochen wurde ist einfach das, daß Du das mindestens 187357. Opfer dieser Abofallen bist.
Und KEINER der sich von diesen Typen kreuz-, wahl- oder leihweise am (selbstzensiert) hat was bezahlen müssen.
Wirklich keiner hat was bezahlt. Wenn Du grade 14 bist hats wenig Sinn Dir Paragraphen um die Ohren zu schlagen die Du eh noch nicht verstehst.
Aber glaub uns, wenn wir sagen, hol Dir´ne Cola, lehn Dich zurück, Dir (und auch Deinen Eltern) kann nichts passieren, egal was die Typen daherkläffen - dann kannst Du uns das glauben.
Wie Reducal schon schrieb - "nicht mal ignorieren"
Übrigens - weißt Du welchen weisen Spruch meine Mutter bis zu ihrem Tod über dem Schreibtisch hängen hatte?



> Warum können uns die großen Probleme des Lebens nicht begegnen solange wir noch 17 sind ...
> ... und alles Wissen ...


 
Mit 16/17 habe ich sie gehasst dafür - heute verstehe ich ihn


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2012)

johannes97 schrieb:


> was soll das heißen?


Hast Du Ostern und Weihnachten schon mal an einem Tag erlebt?
Ich nicht ...
Und wir noch keinen Mahnbescheid von einem Abofallengangster

@all Haut dem Typ mal nicht unsere Standardsprüche um die Ohren, der Kerl ist ein 14j verschüchterter Knabe ...
... der kann mit sowas noch nix anfangen


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2012)

Und selbst wenn aus irgendeinem Grund mal ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte, dann reicht ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle und aus ist der Spuk.


----------



## johannes97 (28 Februar 2012)

nur das was mir sorgen mmacht der mahnbescheid landet dann nicht bei mir sondern an einem anderen haus in unserem dorf mit gerade mal 366 einwohner. Dann hab ich doch ein richtig großes problem wenn ich die mit reinzieh in das ganze, weil ich ihre adresse angegeben habe und dann können die mich anzeigen und ich habe mit nur 14 jahren eine vorbestrafung weil ich denen ihre adresse angegeben hab oder?



Hippo schrieb:


> Hast Du Ostern und Weihnachten schon mal an einem Tag erlebt?
> Ich nicht ...
> Und wir noch keinen Mahnbescheid von einem Abofallengangster
> 
> ...


 
nein natürlich nicht


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2012)

Das ist doch alles Unsinn, den du dir da gerae einredest! DIE zeigen niemanden an, DIE beantragen keinen Mahnbescheid und DIE werden (außer mit ein paar eMails) nichts weiter unternehmen. Jetzt laß uns doch bitte mit deiner Panik in Ruhe - was dir passiert ist, passierte schon zigtausendfach. Nimm die erteilten Hinweise und löchere uns doch unsinniger Weise nicht weiter.


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2012)

johannes97 schrieb:


> ...nur das was mir sorgen mmacht der mahnbescheid landet dann nicht bei mir sondern an einem anderen haus in unserem dorf mit gerade mal 366 einwohner. Dann hab ich doch ein richtig großes problem wenn ich die mit reinzieh in das ganze, weil ich ihre adresse angegeben habe


... und womöglich noch deren echten Namen ...
Dann hast DU ein echtes Problem 
Da kannst dann den Gang nach Canossa antreten, am besten mit der größten Schachtel Pralinen die Du finden kannst und beichten.
Außer dem Schrecken daß ein Mahnpups der Abogangster kommt wird auch da nicht passieren.
*UND ZUM LETZTEN MAL*
*DIESE ABOGANGSTER DROHEN NUR MIT MAHNBESCHEIDEN UND SCHICKEN KEINE!*
Das nächste Posting von Dir das das Wort Mahnbescheid enthält lösche ich dann *grummel*



johannes97 schrieb:


> ...und dann können die mich anzeigen und ich habe mit nur 14 jahren eine vorbestrafung weil ich denen ihre adresse angegeben hab oder?


Die Gefahr daß sie Dir den Arsch versohlen daß Du 14 Tage nicht mehr sitzen kannst schätze ich für erheblicher größer ein.
Am Dorf regelt man solche Sachen zum Glück meist noch ohne die Justiz damit zu belästigen.

Du kannst ja zu Deinem Beichtgang diese Postings ausdrucken und beten daß das als mildernde Umstände gewertet werden


----------



## johannes97 (28 Februar 2012)

Ok,OK IHR Habt alle Recht,aber ich mache mir halt sorgen wobei wenn ich lese dass ich eins von 187357opfer bin und alle nicht zahlten kann ich mich behruigen.Kann ich wenn das vor gericht GINGE eine vorbestrafung bekommen also wenn es von der seite aus ins gericht ginge?


----------



## johannes97 (28 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Unsinn, den du dir da gerae einredest! DIE zeigen niemanden an, DIE beantragen keinen Mahnbescheid und DIE werden (außer mit ein paar eMails) nichts weiter unternehmen. Jetzt laß uns doch bitte mit deiner Panik in Ruhe - was dir passiert ist, passierte schon zigtausendfach. Nimm die erteilten Hinweise und löchere uns doch unsinniger Weise nicht weiter.


 
ich löchere nicht ich habe nur etwas sorgen um meine zukunft gehabt!!
Und wer nicht möchte muss ja auch nicht schreiben!


----------



## Goblin (28 Februar 2012)

> Kann ich wenn das vor gericht GINGE eine vorbestrafung bekommen also wenn es von der seite aus ins gericht ginge


 
Im Zivilrecht gibt es keine Strafen !!! 

Ein Bettler geht auch zu Polizei und zeigt Dich an wenn Du ihm Keine Kohle gibst !


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2012)

Johannes - schreiben wir hier chinesisch?
Geh beichten und wenn Du da lebend rauskommst kannst uns erzählen wie es war ...
Vorher brauchst nix mehr schreiben weil vorher garantiert nix passiert


----------



## johannes97 (28 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Johannes - schreiben wir hier chinesisch?
> Geh beichten und wenn Du da lebend rauskommst kannst uns erzählen wie es war ...
> Vorher brauchst nix mehr schreiben weil vorher garantiert nix passiert


Das hab ich nicht gesagt! und ich werde alles von der firma in zukunft ignorieren!


----------



## johannes97 (28 Februar 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Im Zivilrecht gibt es keine Strafen !!!
> 
> Ein Bettler geht auch zu Polizei und zeigt Dich an wenn Du ihm Keine Kohle gibst !


hast auch wieder recht!


----------



## johannes97 (28 Februar 2012)

Sorry wenn ich alle nerve aber in meinem alter ist die situation am anfang für mich anderst wie wenn ich noch ein paar jahre älter bin!


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2012)

Klar - aber auch mit 14 bist Du alt genug um zu verstehen wenn Dir einer sagt "Ab jetzt nervts"
Und wenn Du das nicht verstehst laß zukünftig die Finger vom Computer und dem Internet bis Du alt genug bist es zu verstehen.
Bis dahin kannst Du ja "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" spielen
Es ist alles gesagt dazu und das auch in verständlicher Sprache.


----------



## MaryDDragon (1 März 2012)

Also ich hab auch son Vertrag abgeschlossen, da war im Juni 2010. Damals war ich erst 13! Falsche Adresse, Falscher Name, Falsches Geburtsdatum. Ich hab sofort gekündigt,als ich die E-mail gelesen hab. Doch da lag die schon ne Woche im Postfach(wer liest auch E-mails während der Ferien?) Doch die wollten dann sogar noch die Gebühr erhöhen von 96 auf 130 Euro. Ich war ja damals noch gar nicht berechtigt nen Vertrag zu machen. Am Ende haben die mir gedroht und gedroht un ich habe es meinen Eltern sagen müssen! Die waren zwar suuuuper sauer haben mir dann aber geholfen.
Doch das ist nicht das worauf ich jetz hinaus möchte.
Mein Vater, arbeitet beim LKA. der hat mit seiner Geschäftsadresse dahin geschrieben. dann kam ne Zeit lang nichts. ich hatte das alles schon fast vergessen, bis ich heute eine NEUE E-MAIL bekommen habe. Das zweite und letzte Vertragsjahr währe vorbei und jetz wollen die wieder 96 Euro!!!!!!



> Wiesbaden, den 28.02.2012
> 
> IHRE RECHNUNG
> Anmeldung auf www.topof-software.de
> ...


[Modedit by Hippo: Quote des altbekannten Mahnmülls gelöscht]



> 3. Anmeldungen unter falschen Daten
> 
> Wenn Sie sich für die Nutzung des Internetportals www.topof-software.de bewusst
> mit falschen Daten angemeldet haben, könnte dies strafrechtlich relevant sein.
> ...


 


*Kann das sein? ich habe doch gekündigt und bis jetzt kam von denen ja auch nichts mehr!!!!!! *
*Was soll ich jetzt machen???*

Danke 
lg Mary


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 März 2012)

@ MaryDDragon

Statt ein ellenlanges Postings mit bekannten Inhalten zu posten, hätte lesen auch gelangt um Deine Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## MaryDDragon (1 März 2012)

hab alles gelesen gaaanze 84 seiten!!!!!


----------



## Goblin (1 März 2012)

> hab alles gelesen gaaanze 84 seiten!!!!!​


 
Warum fragst Du dann was Du machen sollst ? Nichts machen ist eigentlich schon zu viel

Ab in den Müll mit dem Mist


----------



## MaryDDragon (1 März 2012)

Ab in den Müll mit dem Mist! na toll das is ne Mail die scon läääängst iwo auf meiner festplatte nur noch als rest existiert weil ich se gleich gelöscht hab! jetz werd ich nur von denen zugespamt!!!!!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 März 2012)

Es gibt doch Spamfilter oder man legt sich eine neue Mailadresse zu. Schon hört der Mailspam auf.


----------



## Hippo (2 März 2012)

MaryDDragon schrieb:


> ...Mein Vater, arbeitet beim LKA. der hat mit seiner Geschäftsadresse dahin geschrieben.


Gilt auch für LKA-Leutz >>> Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?
"Si tacuisses philosophos mansisses" sagten schon die alten Römer.
Wenn Dein Vater auf gut deutsch die Klappe gehalten hätte bzw. sich auf die Finger gesetzt hätte anstatt eine Brieffreundschaft zu beginnen wüßten die von Dir gar nichts. Und jetzt .......



MaryDDragon schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt machen???


 
1. Die Links in meiner Signatur selbst lesen und
2. den Link an die Eltern weiterzugeben

Das was die hier in ihrem Mahnmüll schreiben ist samt und sonders zusammengeschwurbelter juristisch klingender Text. (weiteres dazu in den Links).
Es gilt nach wie vor der Grundsatz - wer nicht reagiert kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2012)

Wie kannst du annehmen, dass man einen (mit falschen Daten abgeschlossenen) ungültigen Vertrag kündigen kann? Da braucht es keinen Hobbyschlichter vom LKA, der dann auch noch echte Daten hinter her schickt und die Sache damit noch hässlicher macht.


----------



## johannes97 (2 März 2012)

ich habs bei mir jetzt einfach ignoriert und ich habe eine frist bekommen die seit einer woche vorbei ist und hab nix bekommen also ignorieren ich glaube das ist das beste
Was hat dein vater damals geschrieben?


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2012)

johannes97 schrieb:


> Was hat dein vater damals geschrieben?


Das ist doch wurscht oder willst du den selben Fehler machen?


----------



## Goblin (2 März 2012)

> Was hat dein vater damals geschrieben?


 
Einem Nutzlosanbieter ist es völlig Wurscht ob Du ihm ein Widerruf,das Vaterunser oder den Wetterbericht vom 17.11.2014 schickst

Lass das unsinnige Geschreibsel

Siehe hier >>>>>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (2 März 2012)

Gefühlsmäßig hat man so oft den Eindruck man wird von Betroffenen oder angeblich Betroffenen verarscht.


----------



## Harvey (3 März 2012)

Nachdem ich jetzt über ein Jahr von diesen Spacken nichts gehört habe, wollen die Wieder - unter anderem Namen - eine Brieffreundschaft mit mir, kann auch anrufen, kostet nur 14 cent pro Minute, namentlich kann ich da aber niemanden finden. Sogar Ratenzahlung - ohne Extragebühren sind drin und das schönste, wenn der zweite Jahresbeitrag bezahlt ist, ist endgültig Schluss (ein Jahr lang umsonst nichts bekommen - toll)
Ernsthaft, was haben die angehängten Gerichtsurteile zu bedeuten, kann mir da keinen Reim drauf machen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass die irgend was gewonnen haben. Eine plumpe Fälschung kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, da die ja sonst selbst verklagt werden. Für eine ernsthaft Antwort wäre ich dankbar,  Gruss Harvey


----------



## dvill (3 März 2012)

Die schicken keine abgeschnittenen Pferdeköpfe, sondern "Urteile".

Sammelbehälter zur Wiederverwendung von Papier stehen im Stadtgebiet.


----------



## Goblin (3 März 2012)

> Für eine ernsthaft Antwort wäre ich dankbar,


 
Das sind Anerkennungs und Versäumnisurteile die auf sehr dubiose Weise entstanden sind

Lesen >>>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-trophäenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.31262/


----------



## Lagustavolo (4 März 2012)

*Tropmi Payment GmbH*
*Rheinbahnstraße 3*
*65185 Wiesbaden*
*geschickt.*
*Sie kommen nach 2 Jahren wieder mit Einschüchterungsversuchen.*
*Die Berliner Sparkasse, dort hat Vxxx sein derzeitiges Konto, habe ich schon*
*informiert.*
*Diesen Brief habe ich an Vxxx geschickt nachdem ich nach 2 Jahren eine Mahnung bekommen habe.*

Jetzt hören Sie mal gut zu.
Ich habe bereits am 25.03.10 nach Eingang Ihrer Mail schriftlich per Einschreiben Widerspruch eingereicht.Diesen Widerspruch habe ich auch an Ihren ehemaligen Anwalt, der jetzt keine Zulassung mehr hat, per Einschreiben geschickt. Alle Unterlagen habe ich noch. Sollten Sie sich weiterhin erdreisten mich mit Ihren Drohungen zu belästigen Herr Vxxx, dann werde ich eine Anzeige erstatten. Mich wundert, das Sie sich immer noch frei bewegen dürfen.
Übrigens die Sparkasse in Berlin wurde schon von vielen Betroffenen über ihre betrügerische Abzockmethode informiert.
Von mir bekommen Sie nicht einen Cent!!!!!

[Modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen entfernt und Post passend einsortiert]


----------



## Goblin (4 März 2012)

Da gehts weiter >>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/einschüchterungsfalle-top-of-software-de-softwaresammler-de-tropmi-payment-gmbh.30762/page-85 Mal lesen bevor man blind drauflos schreibt

[schon verschoben]


----------



## Hippo (4 März 2012)

Lagustavolo schrieb:


> *Sie kommen nach 2 Jahren wieder mit Einschüchterungsversuchen.*
> *Die Berliner Sparkasse, dort hat Vxxx sein derzeitiges Konto, habe ich schon*
> *informiert.*
> *Diesen Brief habe ich an Varin geschickt nachdem ich nach 2 Jahren eine Mahnung bekommen habe.*
> ...


Und Du glaubst wirklich daß das irgendjemand dort interessiert?
Dann glaubst Du bestimmt auch noch an den


----------



## johannes97 (6 März 2012)

Lagustavolo schrieb:


> *Tropmi Payment GmbH*
> *Rheinbahnstraße 3*
> *65185 Wiesbaden*
> *geschickt.*
> ...


 
Wurde das als brief oder mail geschickt,denn wenn es ein brief war haben sie deine adresse jetzt sicher und bestätigt!


----------



## Oliver616 (6 März 2012)

Hallo Ich bin auch darauf reingefallen und schon ein paar Droh e-mails bekommen. Ich habe mich dort angemeldet und habe nur mein Geburtsdatum falsch eingegeben und den Rest richtig wie sollte ich mich jezt verhalten?


----------



## Oliver616 (6 März 2012)

Hallo 
Ich habe es auch getan nur bei mir ist alles richtig eingegeben nur mein Geburtsdatum nicht was soll ich tun? i>Ich habe schon 3 Mahnungen erhalten??


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2012)

Oliver616 schrieb:


> ....was soll ich tun?


Lesen!





Reducal schrieb:


> Lies´mal ein paar Seiten zurück und bilde dir deine Meinung. Es ist mühsig jedem immer wieder das gleiche vorkauen zu müssen!
> 
> Einen Tip auf die Schnelle habe ich aber dennoch für dich:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2012)

seerose schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hatte mich da angemeldet, den Widerspruch habe ich verpasst, da ich davon gar nichts wusste...


Somit wäre allenfalls dein Sohn Vertragspartner. Wie alt ist der denn? Da der Anbieter aber falsche Daten verarbeitet, ist der Vertrag schon allein deswegen mit dir ungültig, da bei dem Anbieter ein Irrtum vorliegt und es an deinem Vertragswille mangelt.

Das zu aufzudröseln, ist mühselig, vor allem für den Anbieter, der bekanntlich dazu keine Anstalten macht. Der mahnt nur blöd den Fremden Dateninhaber an und unterlässt es generell, eine eindeutige Klärung vornehmen zu wollen. Insofern gilt auch hier wieder insbesondere für dich, seerose:


> http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/abofalle-stur-bleiben.aspx​*Zahlen Sie nicht!*​*Bleiben Sie stur!*​*Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*​


----------



## Peter Schröder (11 März 2012)

Hallo
Ich bin dazu übergegangen die Angegebene Bank der Bankverbindung darüber zu Informieren mit was für einem Geschäftspatner sie sich da eingelassen haben, ich denke wenn das viele machen ist die Aussicht das eine Bank Reagiert und die Geschäftsverbindung löst höher.
Der Aufwand eine Neue Bank zu suchen ist dann ja auch nicht ohne.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (11 März 2012)

Würden die Banken einen Recherchecheck machen und denen im vorhinein ein Konto verwehren, wäre es noch idealer. Ein Normalbürger bekommt doch auch kein Konto, wenn bei seiner Schufa was nicht stimmt.


----------



## johannes97 (12 März 2012)

Peter Schröder schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin dazu übergegangen die Angegebene Bank der Bankverbindung darüber zu Informieren mit was für einem Geschäftspatner sie sich da eingelassen haben, ich denke wenn das viele machen ist die Aussicht das eine Bank Reagiert und die Geschäftsverbindung löst höher.
> Der Aufwand eine Neue Bank zu suchen ist dann ja auch nicht ohne.


 
Das muss nicht jeder machen die bank kann auch auf diese seite gehen dann sieht sie, dass das nicht normal ist sondern ein betrugsfalle firma ist und können sofort das konto schließen!


----------



## Nanni (12 März 2012)

Edit: Beitrag war aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und deshalb gelöscht


----------



## wubro (14 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen - ich noch mal...

Ich habe eben die Berliner Sparkasse über Global Payment / Tropmi informiert (das Konto existierte noch) - man wird der Sache nachgehen und sich ggf. von diesem Kunden trennen. Anschließend habe ich mal einen Blick in die gesammelten Mahnungen geworfen und konnte mich eines Schmunzelns nicht erwehren: die armen Teufel müssen ja die reinste Banken-Odyssée absolvieren - bei den vielen Konten, die sie zwischenzeitlich angegeben haben...

Grinsende Grüße

wubro


----------



## Nechtan (14 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am 26.02.2012 auf diese Seite gestoßen: 
http://www.software-und-tools.de/

Ich wollte ein Programm haben und sollte mich dort anmelden, da ich einer der wenigen bin der seine Adresse angibt habe ich eine frage.

Ich habe heute, am 14.03.2012, in meiner E-Mailadresse eine Rechnung in höhe von 96€ gefunden. Mir kommt es alles Komisch vor da manche kostenlose angebotenen Software kostenlos sind. wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Laut dem Forum hier sollte man sich daraufhin nicht melden, auch andere Seiten habe ich gefunden wie z.b.:

Abofallen

Soll ich da jetzt garnicht Reagieren oder nen widerspruch gegen die Rechnung stellen?

MFG


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2012)

Hier die Kurzfassung >>> Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?
Und hier findest Du noch eine Linksammlung dazu >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/
Nachdem Du Deine Adresse angegeben hast solltest Du noch den "Spamfilter für das Real Life" justieren


----------



## Goblin (14 März 2012)

> da ich einer der wenigen bin der seine Adresse angibt habe ich eine frage.


 
Bei kostenlosen oder scheinbar kostenlosen Seiten gibt man NIEMALS seine persönlichen Daten an ! NIEMALS !

Dafür gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund



> *Falsche Daten angegeben – ja und?* Wenn Sie sich mit falschem Namen bei einem – Ihrer Meinung nach kostenlosen – Dienst anmelden, handelt es sich nicht um Betrug. Und es droht Ihnen auch kein Strafverfahren – auch, wenn Abzocker das gerne behaupten


 
http://forum.chip.de/redirect-to/?r...en-im-internet/das-wichtigste-auf-einen-blick


----------



## johannes97 (15 März 2012)

wubro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen - ich noch mal...
> 
> Ich habe eben die Berliner Sparkasse über Global Payment / Tropmi informiert (das Konto existierte noch) - man wird der Sache nachgehen und sich ggf. von diesem Kunden trennen. Anschließend habe ich mal einen Blick in die gesammelten Mahnungen geworfen und konnte mich eines Schmunzelns nicht erwehren: die armen Teufel müssen ja die reinste Banken-Odyssée absolvieren - bei den vielen Konten, die sie zwischenzeitlich angegeben haben...
> 
> ...


Genial! so soll es laufen!


----------



## micki (16 März 2012)

Das lässt doch hoffen, auch wenns evtl. nicht um Tropmi/aninos geht 

http://www.handelsblatt.com/crime-l...age-fordert-haft-und-geldstrafen/6337732.html


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2012)

micki schrieb:


> Das lässt doch hoffen, auch wenns evtl. nicht um Tropmi/aninos geht


Um was gehts? Vermutlich um 99downloads.


> Der Hauptangeklagte im Hamburger Prozess um einen groß angelegten Internet-Betrug mit sogenannten Abofallen soll nach dem Willen der Staatsanwaltschaft vier Jahre ins Gefängnis.





> *99downloads.de: Ermittler stellen 85.000 Euro sicher*
> *Mozilla feiert Sieg gegen Download-Abzocker - PC-Welt 16.12.2010*
> *Banditentum im Internet*
> *software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*


----------



## micki (16 März 2012)

Ahh, danke für die Info.


----------



## Havel1050 (17 März 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, hat es gegen "Top of Software" ein Gerichtsurteil gegeben, in dem sich die Firma verpflichtete, ihre angeblichen Ansprüche nicht weiter zu verfolgen.
Das Landgericht Dortmund hat in einem Urteil erreicht, dass die Antassia ... ihre angeblichen Forderungen nicht weiter verfolgt.
Also wäre die Grundlage der Tropmi Payment... entzogen.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 März 2012)

Sicher? Bitte das Aktenzeichen des Landgericht Dortmund nennen. Google gibt jedenfalls nichts her.


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2012)

Sicher nur in einem einzigen Fall, denn wo ist schon Dortmund?


----------



## micki (18 März 2012)

Havel1050 meint wohl das hier:
http://www.maier.de/spam/spammer-abzocker-ergebnisse/antassia-top-of-software/index.php



> Beschluss des Landgericht Mainz vom 03.03.2010, Az. 10 HK O 14/10
> (inkl. Korrektur vom 29.03.2010)


 
Ist aber von 2010 und es ging in der Tat nur um einen Fall.


----------



## Goblin (18 März 2012)

Da gehts ums verschicken von Werbe-E-Mails. Man sollte schon richtig lesen

Wegen einer dösigen Spammail so ein Aufstand zu machen


----------



## Hippo (18 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Sicher nur in einem einzigen Fall, denn wo ist schon Dortmund?


Na aber im Gegensatz zu Bielefeld gibts Dortmund wenigstens ...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (19 März 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Na aber im Gegensatz zu Bielefeld gibts Dortmund wenigstens ...


  Kann nicht sein das es Bielefeld nicht gibt..... fahre da täglich hin


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2012)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein das es Bielefeld nicht gibt..... fahre da täglich hin



Anscheinend gehörst Du auch zu IHNEN!


----------



## dvill (19 März 2012)

http://www.vzsa.de/mediabig/179761A.pdf


> aninos Anwaltsinkasso Osnabrück (…) Hier wird das Inkassounternehmen von einem Rechtsanwalt als Zweigstelle betrieben. Aus den Schreiben ist allerdings nicht erkennbar, welcher Rechtsanwalt dieses Unternehmen führt. Erst durch eine Internetrecherche konnte hier eine Zuordnung erfolgen.


Natürlich, Rechtsanwälte dürfen das.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (19 März 2012)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein das es Bielefeld nicht gibt..... fahre da täglich hin


 
Das ZDF berichtete im Magazin "Heute" aber was ganz anderes.


> *Bielefeld gebe es nicht*, die Existenz der Stadt werde den Leuten nur weisgemacht.


----------



## Nechtan (20 März 2012)

johannes97 schrieb:


> Genial! so soll es laufen!


 
Wenn ich meinen Spamordner richtig gelesen habe sind die jetzt bei einer anderen Bank da die mich angeschrieben haben um die 96 € zu bezahlen, die erste Rechnung war die Sparkasse in Berlin.



> Kontoinhaber:  Global Payment Services GmbH
> Bank:          Volksbank Höchst a. M. eG
> Sitz der Bank: Frankfurt am Main


----------



## johannes97 (20 März 2012)

Nechtan schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Spamordner richtig gelesen habe sind die jetzt bei einer anderen Bank da die mich angeschrieben haben um die 96 € zu bezahlen, die erste Rechnung war die Sparkasse in Berlin.



Also die "zweite und letzte Mahnung" war bei mir die Bank auch in Berlin.
Allerdings habe keine erst Mahnung und auch keine Rechnung bekommen 
Und für das erste Jahr auch nicht gezählt aber sie schreiben für das 2. Und letzte vertragsjahr
Soll ich 102€ inkl mahnungsgebühren bezahlen also die Firma ist schon sehr verdächtig
Was das angeht würde ich bekämpfen und jetzt wechseln sie auch noch die Bank zzz


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 März 2012)

@ johannes97

Du scheints ja immer noch nichts verstanden zu haben.


----------



## johannes97 (21 März 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> @ johannes97
> 
> Du scheints ja immer noch nichts verstanden zu haben.



Doch natürlich nur ich wollte dem anderen damit sagen dass bei mir die Bank auch aus Berlin war


----------



## abgezockt2411 (16 April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe mir zu dem Thema Trompi die ganzen 87 Seiten durchgelesen. Leider gehöre icha uch zu den "Idioten" die sich dummerweise bei dieser Internet Seite angemeldet haben, im guten Glauben, dass ich mich für die kostenlose OpenOffice Software registriere. Ich habe aufgrund der Empfehlungen in diesem Forum den Leuten ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt (Empfehlugnsschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale) und nun folgende Mail bekommen:

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie nachweislich den Zugang genutzt. Sie sind einen rechtsbindenden Vertrag eingegangen.
Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB und Datenschutzerklärung akzeptiert und das Widerrufsrecht zur Kenntnis genommen.
Da seit Ihrer Anmeldung mehr als 14 Tage verstrichen sind, steht Ihnen kein Widerrufsrecht mehr zu.
Bitte begleichen Sie daher die 96€ innerhalb der Frist. Sollten Sie der Zahlung dennoch nicht nachkommen, müssen Sie mit einer Mahnung bzw. einem Schreiben unseres Rechtsanwaltes oder Inkassobüros rechnen, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten entstehen.
Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck auf jeden Fall Ihre Kundennummer an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.
Verwendungszweck: ST9348921
Kontakt: 
Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass aufgrund von Spam-Attacken eine Antwort oder Rückfrage nur über unser Kontaktformular auf der Seite http://www.support-tropmi.de getätigt werden kann.
Sie brauchen dazu Ihre Emailadresse und Ihre Kunden- oder Rechnungsnummer.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team
Tropmi Payment GmbH
 Rheinbahnstraße 3
65185 Wiesbaden

Wir bitten Sie, den Gesamtbetrag ausschließlich auf das nachfolgend genannte Konto der Global Payment Services GmbH zu überweisen, an die wir die Forderung zum Einzug abgetreten haben.
Kontoinhaber:  Global Payment Services GmbH
Kontonummer:   4047091200 
Bankleitzahl:  43060967 
Bank:          GLS Gemeinschaftsbank eG
Sitz der Bank: Bochum

Zur Klarstellung: ich will NICHT zahlen und habe es auch nicht vor, aber muss ich mit höheren Kosten rechnen und kommen die mit dieser Drohung durch???
Danke für Eure Unterstützung (sowohl moralisch, als auch mit guten Empfehlungen!!!)


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 April 2012)

Da hat man was gelesen und schickt trotzdem noch was hin? Für was? Bringt doch nichts! Hier im Forum wurde empfohlen eine Brieffreundschaft mit den Nutzlosen einzugehen?

Darum bitte folgendes lesen und verstehen:


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> 
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2012)

abgezockt2411 schrieb:


> Ich habe aufgrund der Empfehlungen in diesem Forum den Leuten ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt (Empfehlugnsschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale)...


Zur Klarstellung, hier in diesem Forum wird das gerade bei diesem Anbieter nicht empfohlen, da das keinen Sinn macht. Den Rest hat der Vorposter schon erklärt. Bleibt nur noch das hier zu wiederholen:


> Rat der Verbraucherzentrale HH:
> *Nicht zahlen!*
> 
> *Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?*
> ...


----------



## Hippo (16 April 2012)

abgezockt2411 schrieb:


> ... Ich habe aufgrund der Empfehlungen in diesem Forum den Leuten ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt (Empfehlugnsschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale)...


Und der Papst empfiehlt die Empfängnisverhütung ...
(der mußte jetzt sein ...)


----------



## Goblin (16 April 2012)

> aber muss ich mit höheren Kosten rechnen und kommen die mit dieser Drohung durch???


 
Bei einer unberechtigten Vorderung entstehen gar keine Kosten. Wer eine echte Vorderung hat,klagt und kaspert nicht Monate lang mit albernen Drohungen rum

Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Nanni (16 April 2012)

Ob die mit der Drohung durchkommen, liegt ganz allein bei dir.

Ich sage immer:
Wer die Nerven behält, behält sein Geld


----------



## Whiblo (28 April 2012)

Dürfte für so manchen interessant sein:

Hier versteckt sich der Abofallen-Anwalt

** Modedit **: Privatadressen sind auch nicht über anonyme Links hier erwünscht. Auch wenn sie einem Anwalt gehört, der einem persönlich nicht gefällt. Link gelöscht und keine Weiteren Aktionen in dieser Form vornehmen. Siehe auch  Nutzungsregeln. (BT/Mod)


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 Mai 2012)

Und schon wieder eine neue werdende Ex-Bankverbindung der Global Payment Services GmbH.  Diesmal soll die Stadtsparkasse Duisburg als unfreiwilliger Inkassogehilfe herhalten. Ob die das mit sich machen lassen, halte ich für ein wenig fraglich.


----------



## equal (7 Mai 2012)

Rechtsanwalt Zutz ist mit seiner Kanzlei und seinem aninos Anwaltsinkasso umgezogen:

*Anwaltskanzlei Zutz*
Schepp Allee 70
64295 Darmstadt
Deutschland *Kontaktdaten*
Tel. +49 / 61 51 / 49 37 80 0
Fax +49 / 61 51 / 49 37 80 1

Da ist er auch näher an seinen Büttelborner Auftraggebern (welche ja mittlerweile auch in Darmstadt ansässig sind)...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (7 Mai 2012)

equal schrieb:


> Da ist er auch näher an seinen Büttelborner Auftraggebern (welche ja mittlerweile auch in Darmstadt ansässig sind)...


Du wirst doch nicht meinen, dass bei dieser Autovermietung mehr als ein Briefkasten sein wird? Mit Sicherheit wird man dort weder die Brüder, noch die Frau des einen Bruder, die GF ist, oder den Marionetten-GF persönlich antreffen.


----------



## equal (7 Mai 2012)

Naja, der Anwalt wird halt immer zuerst geopfert LOL  Aber auch die neue Adresse scheint irgendein Reihenendhaus zu sein...


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Mai 2012)

nu ja - wenn es ganz schiefgeht, ist die Agentur für Arbeit ja um die Ecke.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Mai 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht meinen, dass bei dieser Autovermietung mehr als ein Briefkasten sein wird? Mit Sicherheit wird man dort weder die Brüder, noch die Frau des einen Bruder, die GF ist, oder den Marionetten-GF persönlich antreffen.


Lt. einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter sind hinter der Autovermietung wohl alle anzutreffen: A-Hörnchen, B-Hörnchen und der A.V. (deren Marionette) hätten dort ihre Büros.


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Lt. einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter sind hinter der Autovermietung _[in Darmstadt]_ wohl alle anzutreffen....


Was ist eigentlich mit dieser Redcio OHG in Rüsselsheim?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (9 Mai 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Lt. einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter sind hinter der Autovermietung wohl alle anzutreffen: A-Hörnchen, B-Hörnchen und der A.V. (deren Marionette) hätten dort ihre Büros.


Du redest jetzt nicht von dem fast 2 Jahre alten Kommentar bei Konsumer.info? Wurde dies überhaupt jemals geprüft was da wirklich ist?



Reducal schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dieser Redcio OHG in Rüsselsheim?


Laut Handelsregister.de gibt es die noch in Rüsselsheim.


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2012)

Die Mahndrohpresserei findet weiter statt. Geld wird scheinbar dringend benötigt. Klappt aber nicht immer.

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=861#more-861


> Erst im Klageverfahren machte sich die Tropmi den Vortrag des Klägers zu Eigen, wonach die der Zedentin am 01. August 2010 unter den Daten des Klägers zugegangene Anmeldung weder vom Kläger selbst stammt noch diesem zuzurechnen ist und erklärte weiterhin rechtsverbindlich,  dass sie gegen den Kläger keinerlei Ansprüche mehr aus oder im Zusammenhang mit einer Anmeldung des Klägers für die Nutzung des Internetangebots top-of-software vom 01. August 2010 geltend macht und sich keiner solchen Ansprüche mehr berühmt.


----------



## Captain-Ville-Valo (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe die Seite hier gefunden und habe folgendes Problem.
Ich war leider so naiv mich bei top-of-software anzumelden, als ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren oder so, einen kostenlosen Divxplayer, oder Word Download gesucht habe (ist zu lange her, ich weiss nicht mehr welches Programm es war). Ich habe nun Anfang des Jahres eine Mahnung bekommen, ich muesse die 96 Euro bezahlen. Doof wie ich war und aus Angst, habe ich in 2 Raten bezahlt, und eine Kuendigung geschickt. Somit haben sie nun also auch meine richtigen Daten (hatte mich damals unter irgendeinem erfundenem Namen angemeldet, da es ja kostenlos sein sollte)

Bis gestern kam nun nichts mehr und ich dachte, bloed gelaufen aber gut. Habe gestern eine Mail bekommen fuer das 2te. Vertragsjahr das Geld zu ueberweisen mit einer Mahnung ich haette ja noch garnichs ueberwiesen (stimmt ja nicht, ich kann es anhand meiner Kontoauszuege ja auch beweisen) und sie drohen mit ihrem Rechtsanwalt...

Frage: Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Ich hab echt ein bisschen Angst...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (24 Juli 2012)

Lass die doch mit ihrem Jüngling von Anwalt da drohen. Oder mit sonst was, was angeblich passieren würde wenn man nicht zahlt. Ist alles nur eine Droh- und Einschüchterungskulisse. Angsthasen zahlen natürlich und auf die zielen die ab. Deshalb muss die Forderung nicht berechtigt sein oder man muss zahlen. Erst schreibste selber man sei Doof gewesen zu zahlen, weil man sich hat einschüchtern lassen. Jetzt haste wieder Angst und lässt Dich anscheinend einschüchtern. Willste wieder für Nichts zahlen?

Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein! -> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2010/05/abofallen-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-1968/


----------



## Captain-Ville-Valo (24 Juli 2012)

Nein, will ich natuerlich nicht! Ich wollte ja auch nur wissen, ob ich die einfach ignorieren kann, ohne das was passiert, da ich bis jetzt nur von Faellen gelesen habe, wo die Leute gleich Alles ignoriert haben.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (24 Juli 2012)

Es wurde bereits so oft alles durchgekäst und irgendwann muss es doch mal gut sein mit den eigentlich immer gleichen Fragen was man tun solle.


----------



## Hippo (24 Juli 2012)

Meine Standardfrage ...
... wie finden manche heute den Schalter vom Computer ohne Blindenhund ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das hier ist jetzt der 1749. Beitrag in diesem Thread ...
... die Lösung steht im Klartext hier gefühlte 175 mal schon drin
Ich weiß ich bin jetzt extrem "pöhse"
Aber wenn einer schon den Thread hier findet und dann immer noch fragt was er/sie tun soll gibts für mich nur 2 Gründe.
1. Zu faul um zu lesen
2. Zu doof zum computern. Da kommts mir dann vor wie das Kind das auf der Schüssel hockt und ganz laut "Mama Popo putzen schreit"

Klar gibts immer wieder mal was neues wo Rückfragen sehr berechtigt sind, aber bitte doch nicht in so einem historischen Thread...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 Juli 2012)

gibt noch einen weiteren Grund:

3. Verwirrung stiften, schauen, was die Gegenseite so alles weiß, allgemeine Nebelkerze werfen.

Zitat aus "Tote Ratten für den Tankwart": _„An manchen Blogs beteiligten wir uns mit mehreren Namen und nahmen völlig unterschiedliche Positionen ein (S. 186).“ _

Aktuell haben A- und B-Hörnchen die Suchmaschinenwerbeschaltung für ihr Vendis-Projekt von dem Outlets-Projekt des Rodgauer Mönchs übernommen und basteln sogar wieder an der guten alten klassischen Abofalle, wobei dieses Mal über den Download von "Minecraft" gekobert wird.


----------



## Hippo (24 Juli 2012)

Aber garantiert nicht in diesem ausgelutschten Thread ...
... da gäbe es bessere Orte.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 Juli 2012)

Yeah, ich glaube auch nicht mehr, dass die so aktiv sind, wie zu ihren Spitzenzeiten in 2008 und 2009, aber offensichtlich haben sie es immer noch nötig, die Leute abzuzocken. Wahrscheinlich resultiert das daraus, dass mehr von der Abzockkohle an die "Investoren" und "anwältlichen Hinterleute" geflossen ist, als an die Abzocker selbst. Ich denke, dass auch das Rodgauer Mönchlein sich nicht so ohne weiteres zur Ruhe setzen könnte.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (24 Juli 2012)

Im Armenhaus werden die Herrschaften leider so schnell nicht landen. Die Brüder sind ja bereits sehr, sehr lange im Abzockgeschäft und da kannte man den Namen B. noch gar nicht.


----------



## dvill (1 August 2012)

Hier die schöne Theorie: 




Die Praxis dann im Bild.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 August 2012)

Für mich ist diese Anmeldeprozedur so wie sie da ist auch wieder nur eine Täuschung (Wundert das einen?), da man erst bei Punkt 3 sieht und zwar erst beim zweiten Mal (der Punkt besteht aus 2 Seiten), das es was kostet und bis da sind doch längst wichtige persönliche Daten eingegbenen und bestimmt auf dem Server gespeichert. Was da dann wohl passiert, wenn man die Prozedur abbricht? Werden die Daten dann auch gelöscht?

Für mich sieht die Buttonlösung anders aus.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 August 2012)

Na ja, vielleicht hat die "Button-Lösung" ja tatsächlich die Auswirkung, dass weniger Endverbraucher abgezockt werden. Dafür ist zu beobachten, dass sich das Abofallen-Abzockgeschäft auf Gewebetreibende verlagert. Aktuell werden die Sponsoren-Einträge von Ebay für die Seiten <grosshandel-produkte.de> und <grosshandel-angebote.de> verseucht. Für die Abzocker ergeben sich hier die Effekte, dass die "Button-Lösung" nicht gilt und es kommt ja noch hinzu, dass sich ein Endverbraucher, der sich dort registriert hat, nicht mehr auf den Verbraucherschutz berufen kann, denn er hat sich die Eigenschaft eines Gewerbetreibenden zu Eigen gemacht und muss sich dann auch so behandeln lassen. Immer wenn man denkt, so das war es jetzt für die Abofallenmafia, kommen die aus einem Loch wieder rausgekrochen. Siehe Durchleitungen auf <Kinderwagen shoppangebot.de>. Man spürt halt auch die latente Lese-/Rechtschreibschwäche, wenn man dann aufgefordert wird "lese" anstatt "lies" oder shopp mit Doppel-p.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 August 2012)

Auf dieser grosshandel-angebote.de ist von einer Buttonlösung derzeit nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 August 2012)

Das ist richtig, denn die Integration der "Button-Lösung" in den Anmeldeprozess gilt nicht für Angebote, die sich ausschließlich an Gewerbetreibende richten. Insofern haben unsere lieben Abzocker ja reagiert, dass sie die Anmeldmöglichkeit auch bei top-of-software ausgesetzt haben und derzeit die Werbung für die Gewerbe-Abzocken hochfahren .


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 August 2012)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass solche Seiten ausgeschlossen bleiben (dürfen).


----------



## Teleton (1 August 2012)

Steht im Gesetz*:


> Bei einem Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr zwischen einem Unternehmer und einem Verbraucher,....


 
*Gesetz zur Änderung des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs zum besseren Schutz der Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher vor Kostenfallen im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr Art 1 Zif 2 BGB


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 August 2012)

Ein Hoch auf unsere Gesetzgeber. Hauptsache man denkt immer an seinen Posten, die Macht und den eigenen Geldbeutel.


----------



## Teleton (1 August 2012)

Er hat immerhin drüber nachgedacht Unternehmer in den Schutzbereich reinzunehmen:
http://gesetzgebung.beck.de/sites/gesetzgebung.beck.de/files/br-drs525-11B.pdf


----------



## Nechtan (1 August 2012)

neue Post von einer Firma namens KFZ = Kanzlei für Forderungsmanagement,

dort werde ich nun aufgefordert 141.00 € zu zahlen durch die Anmeldung auf www. Software-und-tools.de, siehe posts weiter oben.

dort steht geschrieben das ich mehrere Mahnungen bekommen haben soll, dabei hatte ich nur eine einzige und zwar eine 2. Mahnung bekommen.

Ich habe aber mal nach der Kanzlei geforscht und hier dazu der Link dazu:



> http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...nten-rechtsanwaltes-beschaeftigen-die-polizei


 
Ich bin kurz davor dort anzurufen um alles mal irgendwann mal ein ende zu setzten mit der Gelds schneiderei. Ich werde aber auf das Schreiben von der Kanzlei erstmal nicht antworten.

MFG


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 August 2012)

Auch wenn Du zur Polizei gehen würdest, hört es nicht auf. Das was Du schreibst mit dem jungen Anwalt und Tank-Nachfolger ist ja schon lange bekannt und was zu tun ist auch. Muss ja nicht ständig immer und immer wieder wiederholt werden.


----------



## Nechtan (1 August 2012)

Also habe gerade dort die Pressestelle vom Link angerufen, die haben mir geraten das ich zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle gehen soll und einen gegenanzeige machen mit dem Verweiß, link siehe post zuvor, oder zur nächsten Verbraucherzentrale gehen soll.

Also wäre demnach nur eins zu machen nach deiner aussage, nichts unternehmen bis sich die sache von allein klärt?

MFG


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2012)

Nechtan schrieb:


> ...mit dem Verweiß, link siehe post zuvor...


Die übliche Polizei guckt sich keine Links an und eine Staatsanwaltschaft erst recht nicht!


Nechtan schrieb:


> ....nichts unternehmen bis sich die sache von allein klärt?


So ist es! Nur wird sich die Sache nicht klären, sie hört einfach irgendwann mal auf.


----------



## SNIP4 (16 September 2012)

Tach,

ich bin 15 jahre alt und es hat alles vor 4 jahren angefangen

vor 4 jahren bekam ich ne e-mail
von antassia GMBH wegen ner angeblichen anmeldung zahlen hab ich nicht gemacht wir haben einfach nen brief hin geschrieben mit rückrüf also der unterschrieben zurück gesendet werden muss danach hat sich 2-3 jahre nichts getan dann gings letzdes jahr wieder los Mahnung per e-mail ignoriert nur diesma anstatt antassia Trompy GMBH die gehören ja zusammen dann kam auch schnell die erste brief mahnung auch ignoereirt und heute kam wieder ne email könnt ihr mir helfen habe nämlich ganz langsam kein bock merh auf diese *****


Rechtschreibfehler Sind wegen mein handy bin mit handy on


----------



## Goblin (16 September 2012)

Hier gibts auch eine Suchfunktion. Das Thema wurde schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut. Nach über sechs Jahren Nutzlosabzocke solle jeder wissen,dass hier keine Zahlungspflicht besteht


----------



## Hippo (16 September 2012)

Und - wieso hält Dich das Handy ab KEINE Rechtschreibfehler zu machen bzw gemachte noch zu korrigieren...
Ich nenne das einfach stinkfaul!


----------



## dvill (16 September 2012)

SNIP4 schrieb:


> ich bin 15 jahre alt und es hat alles vor 4 jahren angefangen


Gegen Belästigungen durch unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails helfen SPAM-Filter, ersatzweise der "Entf"-Knopf.

Wenn das vier Jahre richtig war, ändert sich heute nichts.


----------



## BenTigger (17 September 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und - wieso hält Dich das Handy ab KEINE Rechtschreibfehler zu machen bzw gemachte noch zu korrigieren...
> Ich nenne das einfach stinkfaul!


Da muss ich leider mal OT wiedersprechen. Ich schaue auch ab und zu mit dem Handy hier rein. Wenn dann eine Nachricht geschrieben wird, ist das fast unmöglich, zu editieren. Man bekommt den Coursor sehr schlecht an die zu editierende Stelle und beim antippen geht sofort die Tastatur in den Vordergrund und der Text verschiebt sich, so das die zu editierende Stelle nicht mehr sichtbar ist. Zumindest wenn man den normelen Zugang nutzt.
Wie es mit Tapatalk ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber so ist es nicht stinkfaul, sondern so schwer, das es frustrierend ist und man editieren aufgibt und lieber einen Entschuldigungssatz nutzt. Denn auch das eintippen selbst geschieht oft Blind und die Tastatur ist sehr klein. Ich kann das gut verstehen .


----------



## Hippo (17 September 2012)

Und warum ärgert man sich dann mit so einem Geraffel rum?
Anfall von Kommunikationsmasochismus?
*duckflitzundwech*


----------



## BenTigger (17 September 2012)

Tja, nicht immer ist ein Computer griffbereit und man muss trotzdem ja nachsehen, was für einen Kommentar dieser Hippo wieder losgelassen hat, damit man entsprechend agieren kann.
*ebenfalls kopfeinziehend wechflitz*


----------



## Hippo (17 September 2012)

Komm mir Du nur nach Hause ...
... im Herbst steht der Schäufelesbesuch an ...


----------



## dvill (18 September 2012)

So läuft das Angstinkasso:

http://www.innsalzach24.de/news/ros...llen-falsche-e-mails-rosenheim24-2508561.html


> Die Masche der Abzocker: die Opfer so lange mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Drohungen terrorisieren, bis sie zahlen.
> 
> Manche OVB-Leser haben solche Drohbrief-Angriffe in den vergangenen Jahren einfach "ausgesessen". Monatelang hatten sie Briefe und E-Mails erhalten - erst vom dubiosen Internet-Anbieter, dann vom Inkasso-Büro. Zunächst waren 96 Euro fällig für die Mitgliedschaft auf einer Online-Seite, dann 150 Euro. Ein Stephanskirchener hatte am Ende einen ganzen Leitz-Ordner voll mit unverschämter und erpresserischer Post, blieb aber standhaft, ließ sich nicht zermürben - und plötzlich war der Spuk vorbei.


Man muss den Müll nicht einmal lochen und abheften, Altpapier-Container reicht.


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2012)

http://www.vzbv.de/cps/rde/xbcr/vzbv/Kostenfallen_im_Internet.pdf


> Vertragsstrafeverfahren: Es wurde ein Verfahren eingeleitet.
> 
> Als Geschäftsführer der heutigen Tropmi Payment GmbH, A. V. versandte er an Verbraucher,
> die sich vermeintlich bei top-of-software.de registriert haben lassen, Rechnungen, die die
> ...


----------



## dvill (17 November 2012)

http://wien.arbeiterkammer.at/online/ak-erfolg-gegen-internet-falle-68082.html


> AK-Erfolg gegen Internet-Falle
> 
> 12.11.2012
> 
> Internetabzocke mit vermeintlichen Gratis-Angeboten: Eine sofortige Download-Möglichkeit nimmt KonsumentInnen nicht das Rücktrittsrecht. Erst wenn KonsumentInnen innerhalb der siebentägigen Rücktrittsfrist tatsächlich Downloads durchführen und es zusätzlich eine gültige Vereinbarung gibt, dass der Unternehmer bereits innerhalb der Rücktrittsfrist die Dienstleistungen zur Verfügung stellt, verliert der Konsument sein Rücktrittsrecht. Die AK hatte Content Services geklagt. Das Urteil ist rechtskräftig.


Link zur Entscheidung des EuGH: http://wien.arbeiterkammer.at/bilder/d177/EuGH_Entscheidung.pdf

Link zur Entscheidung des OLG Wien: http://wien.arbeiterkammer.at/bilder/d182/Urteil_OLG_Wien.pdf


----------



## micki (30 Dezember 2012)

Hartnäckig sind die ja. Wollte aninos am 22.02.2012 noch 141 Euronen inkl. Mahngebühr für das erste "Vertragsjahr", was ich natürlich ignoriert habe und auch danach nichts mehr kam, will tropmi nun wieder 96 Euronen fürs "zweite und letzte Vertragsjahr".

Naja, wir werden sehen, ich leg langsam mal einen Ordner an falls ich mal was zum Amüsieren brauche.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (30 Dezember 2012)

Denke an die Kontoklatsche.


----------



## micki (30 Dezember 2012)

Mach ich. Ist ja nun die Kreissparkasse Birkenfeld, nicht mehr die Vereinigte Volksbank Maingau.


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2012)

Kurios, was die Untoten betreiben.

tropmi.de

http://whois.domaintools.com/tropmi.de


> Domain: tropmi.de
> Nserver: ns.inwx.de
> Nserver: ns2.inwx.de
> Nserver: ns3.inwx.eu
> ...


verweist auf kontakt-anfrage.de

http://whois.domaintools.com/kontakt-anfrage.de


> Domain: kontakt-anfrage.de
> Nserver: ns.inwx.de
> Nserver: ns2.inwx.de
> Nserver: ns3.inwx.eu
> ...


Der Verweis von dort auf support-online-center.com
http://whois.domaintools.com/support-online-center.com

endet im Nichts: http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://support-online-center.com


> Nameserver	unknown


Nach der Abtretungserkläung unter

http://www.tropmi.de/download/notarielle_abtretungsbestaetigung.pdf

treiben die Forderungen aus 2010 und früher ein. Für das angebliche 2. Vertragsjahr ist es recht spät ...

Sieht aus wie der Versuch des Praktikanten, das Taschengeld aufzubessern.


----------



## Hippo (30 Dezember 2012)

Aber beeil Dich, sonst haben die schon wieder ´ne neue Bank


----------



## micki (30 Dezember 2012)

Hab kurz überlegt ob ichs per email schicke, aber ne ich habs brav eingetütet. Hoffentlich gut investierte 55 Cent.


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2012)

Zur Erinnerung, aber auch als Info für die Bank: http://openjur.de/u/84398.html

AG Mainz · Urteil vom 3. März 2011 · Az. 89 C 284/10


> Das Gericht geht nach der Gestaltung der Seite der Beklagten davon aus, dass diese die missverständlichen Formulierungen planmäßig einsetzt und damit unter dem Anschein äußerlich verkehrsgerechten Verhaltens gezielt eine Beschädigung der Nutzer verfolgt. Die Irrtumserregung ist hierbei nicht nur die bloße Folge, sondern Zweck der Handlung der Beklagten (vgl. OLG Frankfurt a.a.O., Rdnr. 44).
> 
> Hiervon ist nach der vorgenannten Entscheidung dann auszugehen, wenn der Hinweis auf die Vergütungspflicht an versteckter Stelle platziert ist und die Aufmerksamkeit des Lesers hiervon abgelenkt wird. Im vorliegenden Fall ist der Hinweis deshalb versteckt, weil er sich in sachfremdem Kontext verbirgt. In dem Kästchen im rechten Drittel unten, welches mit Informationen überschrieben ist, befinden sich nämlich mit Ausnahme dieses zuletzt erwähnten Kostenhinweises nur technische Informationen über die kostenlose Software. Diese werden vom durchschnittlichen Nutzer in der Regel überlesen, weil sie für ihn von untergeordnetem Interesse sind. Weiche Version der Software etwa zugrunde liegt, wieviel Speicherplatz sie benötigt, wann das letzte Update war, sind für den Nutzer, der sich lediglich einen kostenlosen Virenschutz oder ein kostenloses Textverarbeitungsprogramm herunterladen will, von untergeordneter Bedeutung, zumal er bei dem kostenlosen Download, den er vermeintlich nutzt, auch kein Risiko eingeht, falls etwa das Programm mit seinem Rechner nicht kompatibel ist. Wenn dann in diesem Kästchen noch die Rede davon ist, dass es sich bei der Lizens um Freeware handelt, hat der Nutzer erst Recht keinen Anlass, von einer Entgeltpflicht auszugehen. Dass dann erst an letzter Stelle nach diesen eher beiläufigen Informationen, in gleicher Schriftgröße der eigentliche Vertragsinhalt verborgen ist und sich die kostenlose Downloadmöglichkeit der Software lediglich als Beiwerk des eigentlichen Vertrages darstellt, ist derartig versteckt, dass es in der Regel übersehen wird. Auch der Umstand, dass der Kläger auf der Anmeldeseite seine Daten einzugeben hatte, musste den Kläger nicht unbedingt zu besonderer Aufmerksamkeit veranlassen. Gerichtsbekannt erfordern auch andere kostenlose Programme, wie etwa ein verbreiteter Virenschutz und kostenlose e-Mail-Software eine Registrierung.
> 
> ...


----------



## micki (30 Dezember 2012)

Ok, danke. Leg ich als Anlage bei.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Dezember 2012)

Wär doch gelacht, wenn die Bankklatsche für den verhinderten slowakischen Pizzabäcker A.V. und seine Büttelborner Spießgesellenbrüder nicht funzen würde.......


----------



## micki (8 Januar 2013)

Oha, die Bank hat sich mit der Kripo in Verbindung gesetzt und die mit mir. Find ich gut


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Januar 2013)

Inzwischen hat einer der Büttelborner Brüder den Pizzabäcker als Geschäftsführer der Tropmi Payment GmbH Rüsselsheim abgelöst:
Amtsgericht Darmstadt Aktenzeichen: HRB 91564
Der Cheffe übernahm selbst!


----------



## bernhard (8 Januar 2013)

http://www.tropmi.de/tropmi-payment-gmbh/impressum.html

weiß nichts davon.


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2013)

bernhard schrieb:


> impressum....
> 
> weiß nichts davon.


Macht nichts, so lange das im HR steht. Immerhin, die Quelle mit dem nach außen hin als Kerngeschäft zu bezeichnenden Geschäftsmodell ist mMn versiegt. Frage mich eh, wie man sich nun über Schlimmergraben-Wasser hält. Personalentscheidungen sind da sicher angebracht, selbst Strohleute kosten doch nur!


----------



## micki (9 Januar 2013)

Also meine Hernn, jetzt hat es das Brieflein schon bis zur Staatsanwaltschaft gebracht, ich bin einigermaßen verblüfft.


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2013)

...na das ist ja nun nicht wirklich was besonderes. Dort wurden in den letzten Jahren abertausende dieser Art abgelegt.


----------



## micki (10 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...na das ist ja nun nicht wirklich was besonderes. Dort wurden in den letzten Jahren abertausende dieser Art abgelegt.


 
Ich dachte eher das diese Bankenbriefe bei den Banken in die Ablage P kommen. Naja, man lernt nie aus.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Januar 2013)

http://www.support-tropmi.de/


> Tropmi Payment GmbH
> Geschwister-Scholl-Straße 4
> 65428 Rüsselsheim
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2013)

micki schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher das diese Bankenbriefe bei den Banken in die Ablage P kommen.


In der Regel lösen Beschwerden wegen auffälliger Aktivitäten über Konten der Kunden strafrechtlich relevante Verdachtsmomente bei den Banken aus, zuständig sind die Geldwäschebeauftragten. Um selbst nicht in den Verdacht der Geldwäsche zu geraten und somit hinsichtlich einem Schadenersatz haftbar gemacht werden zu können, erstatten die Geldwäschebeauftragten nahezu immer zeitnah eine s. g. Geldwäscheverdachtsanzeige bei der für die Bank örtlich zuständigen GenStA. Ist der Sachverhalt betr. einem Konto/Kunden bei mehreren Beschwerdeführern ähnlich gelagert, dann kann angenommen werden, dass jeder Einzelvorgang zu nur einem einzigen Leitverfahren verbunden wird.


----------



## micki (10 Januar 2013)

Hm, heute kam die Antwort von der Bank, Standarddankschreiben mit Hinweis auf die zu wahrende Diskretion. Was mich eigentlich überrascht ist der Umstand, dass mir seitens der zuständigen KI sehr nahe gelegt wird bei meinem örtlichen PR Anzeige zu erstatten um des Zuständigkeitsbereichs willen und das meine Unterlagen an die nicht zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet wurden....?!
Eine Anzeige lag mir bisher fern, denn ich bin ja nicht wirklich geschädigt und absolut panikbefreit, also ich hab ja nichts bezahlt. Die Meinung des zuständigen Polizeireviers war auch nicht unbedingt eindeutig.
Hat jemand nach der Bankklatsche ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht? Über gute Ratschläge wär ich dankbar, soll ich oder soll ich nicht?

Ratlose Grüße


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (10 Januar 2013)

micki schrieb:


> Eine Anzeige lag mir bisher fern, denn ich bin ja nicht wirklich geschädigt und absolut panikbefreit, also ich hab ja nichts bezahlt.


 
Es ist unerheblich ob ein Schaden eingetreten ist. Schau mal ins StGB



> *§ 263 Betrug*
> 
> 
> Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> ...


 
Insofern ist der Tipp zur Erstattung einer Anzeige schon richtig.


----------



## micki (10 Januar 2013)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Es ist unerheblich ob ein Schaden eingetreten ist. Schau mal ins StGB
> 
> 
> 
> Insofern ist der Tipp zur Erstattung einer Anzeige schon richtig.


 
Das ist mir schon klar. Die Frage ist was auf mich zukommt und ob es für tatsächliche OPFER nützlich ist. Laut KI werde ich zur Zeugenvernehmung geladen um zu schildern wie ich in diese Falle getappt bin. Das allerdings ist mir bis heute nicht wirklich klar. Ich will der Nutzlosbranche nicht *mehr Nutzen* bringen als Schaden, wenn ich nichts wirklich beweisen kann.

Hat mir hier schon keiner geglaubt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/trojanerinstallation-nach-freeware-suche.37255/#post-341121


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2013)

Du müsstest gar nichts beweisen! Allerdings kommt es angesichts der vielen tausend bereits vorliegenden Anzeigen auf die eine mehr oder weniger auch nicht an. Außerdem, ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass wegen der heutigen Projekte es jemals zur Anklage kommt, wo es doch die Strarfverfolger schon wegen der alten noch nicht gebacken bekommen haben.


----------



## micki (11 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> [...]Allerdings kommt es angesichts der vielen tausend bereits vorliegenden Anzeigen auf die eine mehr oder weniger auch nicht an. Außerdem, ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass wegen der heutigen Projekte es jemals zur Anklage kommt, wo es doch die Strarfverfolger schon wegen der alten noch nicht gebacken bekommen haben.


 
Das seh ich auch so, um so weniger kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der Staatsanwaltschaft, in dem Fall Bad Kreuznach, noch gar nichts über den Verein vorliegt, so die Äußerung eines Beamten. Allerdings sind Polizei, sowie Staatsanwaltschaft Ländersache und kochen wohl jeweils ihr eigenes Süppchen.


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2013)

micki schrieb:


> Allerdings sind Polizei, sowie Staatsanwaltschaft Ländersache und kochen wohl jeweils ihr eigenes Süppchen.


Auch das ist richtig! Erste Amtshandlung nach dem Eingang einer Anzeige ist aber immer die Prüfung der Zuständigkeit und insofern geht so ein Vorgang immer recht zügig auf die Reise - ich nenne das gern "Vorgangstourismus".


----------



## micki (11 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Auch das ist richtig! Erste Amtshandlung nach dem Eingang einer Anzeige ist aber immer die Prüfung der Zuständigkeit und insofern geht so ein Vorgang immer recht zügig auf die Reise - ich nenne das gern "Vorgangstourismus".


 
Erst wenn die letzte Staatsanwaltschaft informiert, der letzte user reingetappt, der letzte "Geschäftsführer" gefangen ist, werdet ihr merken, dass man gegen die Nutzlosbranche trotzdem nichts machen kann.

"nachwachsende Rohstoffe" sozusagen.

Alte Indianerweisheit


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2013)

Na das ist jetzt aber schon a bisserl bleed!


...jede Staatsanwaltschaft in D hatte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit solche Fälle vorliegen (wenn auch nicht jeder einzelne Mitarbeiter) und
...die verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer, deren Komplizen und/oder die Drahtzieher sind hinreichend bekannt, nur fangen muss man die nicht. Die sind da und warten alle samt auf ihre Anklagen und/oder deren Ergebnis im Namen des Volkes. Was letztlich dann die Juristen aus den Fällen machen, steht heute noch in den Sternen.


----------



## micki (12 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Na das ist jetzt aber schon a bisserl bleed!


 
Klar ist das a bisserl bleed, aber so isses nunmal. Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht


----------



## micki (16 Februar 2013)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2010/05/abofallen-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-1968/



> *Viele Opfer von Abofallen erhalten derzeit Post: Weil sie im ersten Jahr eine fragwürdige Rechnung bezahlt haben, werden sie nun ein zweites Mal zur Kasse gebeten. Zweimal sollte man allerdings nicht den gleichen Fehler machen.*


Den Artikel könnte man ergänzen. Das erste Jahr hab ich nichts bezahlt bis hin zum Inkassoverein. Da hat sich auch nichts mehr getan. Wie weiter oben geschreiben gehts jetzt trotzdem ans zweite Jahr, mittlerweile ist die zweite Mahnung da. Bin jetzt schon aufs Inkassobüro gespannt


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2013)

Frei nach dem Motto: Versuchen kann mans ja mal ...


----------



## Goblin (16 Februar 2013)

Bin auch gespannt welcher Inkassokasper hier seine Rassel schwingt


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2013)

Da muss man nicht raten. Die setzen auf die Ausnahmeregelung für bandeninternes Inkasso ohne Erlaubsnispflicht. Die mahndrohen einfach selbst und verwenden dabei das Reizwort "Inkasso".


----------



## sandra2302 (18 Februar 2013)

Tolle Post von Tropmi Payment GmbH  halten!!!
Ich war heute echt erstaunt das ich gleich 2 Mahnungen erhalten habe ( 2 unterschiedliche Kundennummern), obwohl der ganze Sch....vor 1 1/2 Jahren mit einer Sache anfing...lach. Naja vielleicht denken die, damals hat sie nicht bezahlt versuchen wir es jetzt gleich mal doppelt???
Der Witz ist, bei näherem betrachten der Schreiben sehe ich, dass meine IP Adresse gar nicht stimmt. Also kann mir  doch von der gesetzlichen Seite her gar nichts passieren, oder? Ich muss dazu sagen, habe mich von Anfang an denen gegenüber tot gestellt. Erst gar nicht der 1. Forderung widersprochen, denn da waren mir die 55 Cent für die Briefmarke noch zu viel. 
Klar hatte ich anfangs Angst und dachte...schnell die 96,- Euro überweisen damit Ruhe ist, aber dann hab ich mich im Netz halt schlau gemacht und den Rat erst gar nicht zu widersprechen beherzigt. Ich hatte ja auch 1 1/2 Jahre Ruhe vor denen, und jetzt fängt der Spaß wieder an. Bin ja mal gespannt was jetzt nach den beiden heutigen 2. und letzten Mahnungen kommen wird 
War doch richtig so?!?


----------



## sandra2302 (18 Februar 2013)

Ach ja, und an die kontoführende Bank schreibe ich jetzt im Anschluss auch noch eine nette Email....wie gemein aber auch


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2013)

sandra2302 schrieb:


> ... Bin ja mal gespannt was jetzt nach den beiden heutigen 2. und letzten Mahnungen kommen wird
> ...


Na ganz klar
* die allerletzte Mahnung
* die allerallerletzte Mahnung
* die Androhung der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation
* die letzte Androhung der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation
* die allerletzte Androhung der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation
* die allerallerletzte Androhung der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation
* die Androhung der Verbringung ins Fegefeuer
und so weiter ...


----------



## micki (23 Februar 2013)

Das mit der IP ist eh ne lustige Sache. Die meisten, die privat mit dem Verein zu tun haben, haben wohl eine dynamische IP und keine statische. Diese Information über die IP ist also für die Katz, trotzdem lassen sich Leute davon einschüchtern.


----------



## Goblin (23 Februar 2013)

Eine IP beweist keinen Vertragschluss


----------



## dvill (4 April 2013)

2% Nachlass für Sofortgeschädigte gab es damals beim Stardialer jedenfalls nicht:

http://www.abzocknews.de/2013/04/04/gebruder-schmidtlein-bieten-2-skonto-auf-abofalle/


----------



## Moritz2206 (28 April 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin vor etwas drei Jahren auf die Abofalle der top-of-software.de seite hereingefallen und habe in der hoffnung auf einen kostenlosen download meine Daten angegeben.
Da ich damals noch nicht 18 Jahre alt war hat mein Vater die folgende Mahnung bezahlt, was ausschließlich auf die Einschüchterung des Anbieters zurückzuführen war.
Dieser Vertrag hatte eine Laufzeit von zwei Jahren (am 10.07.2010 abgeschlossen) und heute (am 28.04.2013) kommt nun die Mahnung über die Zahlung des zweiten Vertragsjahres.
Natürlich wird damit gedroht, da wir und ja leider beim erstmen mal vor drei Jahren haben einschüchtern lassen, dass in kein Einspruchsrecht bestünde.
Eure Website hat mich dazu ermuntert nich klein bei zu geben und NICHT zu zahlen!
Bitte helft mir! Was kann ich tun? Muss ich zahlen weil ich mich bereits ein mal einschüchtern ließ??

Ich bitte um eine schnelle Antwort.

Viele Grüße


----------



## dvill (28 April 2013)

Bewährt hat sich die Sammeltonne für Altpapier.


----------



## Moritz2206 (28 April 2013)

Das hilft mir eher weniger.
Besteht jetzt eine Zahlungspflicht da ich ja sozusagen aus Angst der Zahlung des ersten
"Vertrags"jahres nachgekommen bin??


----------



## dvill (28 April 2013)

Rechtsberaten können wir hier nicht.

Ich sprach von 10 Jahren Forumserfahrung.

Wenn man das ernst nimmt, versaut man sich den ganzen Tag. In 10 Jahren musste hier noch niemand mehr tun als den Müll wegwerfen.


----------



## bernhard (28 April 2013)

Siehe

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.18942/


----------



## Moritz2206 (28 April 2013)

Okay. Das hilft mir schonmal sehr.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Goblin (28 April 2013)

> Besteht jetzt eine Zahlungspflicht


 
Die hat noch nie bestanden


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2013)

Moritz2206 schrieb:


> Besteht jetzt eine Zahlungspflicht da ich ja sozusagen aus Angst der Zahlung des ersten
> "Vertrags"jahres nachgekommen bin??


Auch die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg sieht es nicht anders als die hiesigen Experten
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30119/abofalle-zweites-jahr.aspx


----------



## dvill (28 April 2013)

Welche Bank ist denn so verpennt, diesen Abogaunern immer noch ein Beutesammelkonto einzurichten?

Zur Erinnerung:

http://www.damm-legal.de/olg-muench...anken-gegen-abofallen-betreiber-ist-zulaessig


> OLG München, Urteil vom 15.11.2012, Az. 29 U 1481/12
> Art. 5 Abs. 1 S. 1 GG, § 823 Abs. 1 BGB
> 
> Das OLG München hat entschieden, dass der Aufruf einer Verbraucherzentrale, “Abofallenbetreibern das Handwerk zu legen”, indem man Banken zu der Kündigung von Konten der Abofallen-Betreiber auffordert, von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt ist. Der Aufruf (Wortlaut im Volltext unten) sei geeignet, dem von der Antragsgegnerin bekämpften Missstand zu begegnen, da der erwünschte Erfolg durch die Maßnahme gefördert werden könne. Eine Unverhältsnismäßigkeit liege nicht vor und die Antragsgegnerin verfolge auch keine eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Oktober 2013)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1811198A.html


> Schmidtlein meldet sich aus dem Off zurück Die Abzocktour geht in eine neue Runde
> Sie lesen einen Artikel zur Internetabzocke. Auf dem Foto ist eine Computertastatur zu sehen. Auf der Enter-Taste steht Vorsicht Abzocke!
> 
> Sie haben noch keine Mahnung von der Inside Heute GmbH oder der Tropmi Payment GmbH erhalten? Das kann noch kommen. Denn Geschäftsführer beider Internetseiten ist Andreas Schmidtlein, der uns bereits in vergangenen Jahren wegen zahlreicher Abzockereien beschäftigt hat. Aktuell ist er wieder sehr rege.


Es sind *zwei* Brüder Schmidtlein, die seit 2005 gemeinsam aktiv sind


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2014)

Vertreiben die ihre Zahlungserpressungen nun per Google?

https://www.google.de/#q=site:www.tropmi.de/pdf/

Das "2. Vertragsjahr" war in 2009, die Rechnung ist von 2014.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Januar 2014)

Sehr bedenklich. Das gab es doch auch mal bei der K. G., wo man alle Mahnungen öffentlich via Google aufrufen konnte.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2014)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Sehr bedenklich. Das gab es doch auch mal bei der K. G., wo man alle Mahnungen öffentlich via Google aufrufen konnte.


Und bei der Bohne aus Gießen....


----------



## Oh-Leut (18 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe am 16.01.2014 post (E-Mail mit Link zur Rechnung) von denen bekommen das wohl jetzt das 2 und Letzte Vertragsjahr in kraft tritt und ich nun 96€ an denen Überweisen soll.
Das Problem ist das ich mich wohl am 02.2010 bei denen Reg. habe, und das erste Jahr aus angst gezahlt habe sprich der Vertrag ist eigentlich ja schon beendet seit 2011.
Wahr seit der ersten Rechnung nicht mehr auf die seite, was wollen die jetzt ???? wie soll ich reagieren????

eine kopie vom schreiben liegt bei (Namen & Anschrift wurden geschwärzt)

Ps. Meine Anschrift stimmt eh nicht mehr seit 2011


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2014)

Oh-Leut schrieb:


> Wahr seit der ersten Rechnung nicht mehr auf die seite, was wollen die jetzt ???? wie soll ich reagieren????


Das könnte man als "Nachernte" bezeichnen. Bei Dir hat es damals funktioniert, als könnte es auch jetzt klappen.

Grundsätzlich ist das Bezahlen einer unberechtigten Forderung kein Indiz dafür, dass tatsächlich ein Vertrag mit denen existiert.

Sparst Du Dir Dein Geld für nützlichere Dinge, wirst Du vielleicht noch mal mit bösen Schreiben gepiesackt, aber mehr sollte kaum zu befürchten sein.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Januar 2014)

Oh-Leut schrieb:


> und das erste Jahr aus angst gezahlt habe sprich der Vertrag ist eigentlich ja schon beendet seit 2011.


http://www.computerbetrug.de/2010/05/abofallen-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-1968



Oh-Leut schrieb:


> was wollen die jetzt ????


abzocken 


Oh-Leut schrieb:


> wie soll ich reagieren????


ignorieren


----------



## Oh-Leut (18 Januar 2014)

jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2010/05/abofallen-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-1968
> abzocken
> 
> ignorieren



ja gut aber dann kommen eventuell Rechtsanwälte wie zb. Olaf Tank oder konsorten !!! kann das nicht bis zum Mahnbescheid vom Gericht gehen ??? 
Denn die Inkasso & Rechtsanwälte langen dann ja mal richtig in die Tasche !!! da werden dann mal schnell paar 100€ als Bearbeitungsgebühr & sonstiges fällig.


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2014)

Nichts von all diesen Ängsten ist begründet. Das Inkassogeklapper ist aus dem Kasperletheater:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Triangelus_kalletalus


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2014)

Du hast jetzt genau *zwei* Möglichkeiten ...

1. Du glaubst unserer Erfahrung und behältst Dein Geld

2. Du machst Dir in die Hose, füllst den Abzockern den Ferraritank und reihst Dich in die Riege der Angstzahler ein die ihr Geld ohne Not Gaunern in den Rachen schmeißen


----------



## Nanni (18 Januar 2014)

3. sind Forderungen aus dem Jahr 2010 verjährt.


----------



## Oh-Leut (18 Januar 2014)

ihr seid schon klasse wie ihr ein Mut macht  ich werde auf kein Fall nochmal den Fehler machen und was Bezahlen !!! Habe ja auch schon viel gelesen uber den dreck von Softwaresammler.
Sollte man die affen anschreiben und mit Anwalt oder Gericht drohen ??? Oder garnichts machen ???

EinS ist fakt das wird wohl nicht bei einer Post bleiben, ich halte euch dann auf dem laufenden wenn ich mehr von den höre.

so werde mal mein Profil bearbeiten


----------



## jupp11 (18 Januar 2014)

Oh-Leut schrieb:


> aber dann kommen eventuell Rechtsanwälte wie zb. Olaf Tank oder konsorten


Der hat andere Sorgen
http://antiabzockenet.blogspot.de/search/label/Olaf Tank


> Rund zwei Jahre sind vergangen seitdem die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt Klage gegen den früheren Osnabrücker Skandal-Anwalt *Olaf Tank* erhoben hat. Bisher ist nichts passiert und noch immer warten zahllose Opfer auf die Eröffnung des Prozesses. ...


Und das wird auch weiter so bleiben....


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2014)

Oh-Leut schrieb:


> Sollte man die affen anschreiben und mit Anwalt oder Gericht drohen ??? Oder garnichts machen ???



Es besteht kein Handlungsbedarf. Es gibt keine Rechtspflicht, auf eine unberechtigte Forderung hin sich an die Gegenseite äußern zu müssen. Das gilt auch dann, wenn die Forderung von einem Anwalt oder Inkassobüros vorgebracht wird. Das sind alles keine Behörden, die haben keine Sonderrechte. 
Wenn die was wollen, sollen sie halt Klage vor Gericht einreichen. Na und? Anspruch verjährt, Klage wird abgewiesen, Kläger zahlt alle Kosten, auch Deine Anwaltskosten. Deswegen lassen die das auch bleiben. Schon vor der abgelaufenen Verjährung haben die nie jemanden verklagt. Bei Web-Abofallen entsteht kein wirksamer Vertrag.



Oh-Leut schrieb:


> EinS ist fakt das wird wohl nicht bei einer Post bleiben, ich halte euch dann auf dem laufenden wenn ich mehr von den höre.



Papier ist sehr geduldig, solange es außergerichtlich bleibt, und das wird es bleiben. Auch die 13. Mahnung oder der 28. Anwaltsbrief bewirkt nicht, dass eine unberechtigte Forderung rechtmäßig wird. Interessiert alles überhaupt nicht. Wenn die was wollen, sollen sie doch klagen. Wollen die aber nicht. Also: wurst. 

Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide wurden von diesem Laden auch noch nicht beobachtet, und selbst wenn: Widerspruch ankreuzen und ans Gericht zurückschicken, und dann ist das auch schon erledigt. Einen Mahnbescheid bei einer unberechtigten Forderung abzuwehren, ist das einfachste von der Welt. Und man wird den eh nicht zu sehen bekommen, denn der kostet Gebühr (23 €), diese Gebühr muss der Abzocker vorstrecken und kriegt die auch nicht wieder - aufgrund des Widerspruchs.


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2014)

So entsteht die Google-Indizierung für längst verjährte Mahnbedrohungen:

Opfer posten ihre Drohmail einschließlich Link, z.B. http://www.blumenfee3.de/blog/2014/01/14/Der-Oberhammer-von-Opendownloadde.aspx

Google findet den Link und tütet ihn in den Index.

Erfahrene Internet-User würden Links in SPAM-Mail nicht aufrufen und den Mailmüll löschen. Punkt.


----------



## Oh-Leut (18 Januar 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Erfahrene Internet-User würden Links in SPAM-Mail nicht aufrufen und den Mailmüll löschen. Punkt.



ja gut wenn es eine spam mail währe hätte ich sie auch nicht geöffnet, nur wurde die mail nicht als spam erkannt.
egal ich zahle nicht fertig aus...

*Danke euch*


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2014)

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit Dateianhängen oder Verlinkungen auf Seiten, die man normal nicht aufrufen würde, sind gefährlich, so oder so. Die Mahndrohmails treffen ein, ohne dass die Firma einen Rechtsgrund hätte, weil die Forderungen verjährt sind.


----------



## viragszal90 (25 Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute, hallo Oh-Leut,

Ich bin aus Ungarn. Leider ist mir das gleiche passiert wie mit Oh-Leut. Am 17. 01. 2014 hab ich auch eine Mail von Tropmi Payment GmbH bekommen  Fast alle Informationen stimmen mit dem Inhalt der Email oben überein nur die Webseite ist anders (www.desktop-downloads.de). Ich habe auf dieser Seite noch im 2009!!! (Dezember) registriert und ich war dann noch Minderjährig. 

Ja, ich weiß, dass ich auf die E-mail keineswegs reagieren sollte, aber: Ich habe mit ganz falschen daten angemeldet (also ich habe (WIRKLICH) Blödsinne geschrieben: z. B.: Postleitzahl: D-hwekjhdkwj, Straße: wedhwjdh, nur der Name ist normal, habe ich einen beliebigen deutschen Namen geschrieben.) Auf der Rechnung stehen auch diese blöde Daten! Aber: wie schon gesagt, ich wohne in Ungarn und bin auch ungarisch. (Ich kann auf Deutsch sprechen.)  Sollte ich mich auch in diesem Fall tot stellen und nichts machen?

Ich habe von diesen Musterbriefen (Widersprechen oder was) gehört. Sollte ich einen solchen Brief an sie schreiben? (Aber wegen der falschen Daten wäre es meiner Meinung nach kaum eine optimale Lösung, oder? ) 

Also alles in allem: Was soll ich jetzt machen? Gar nichts?

Ich bitte euch um Hilfe (und Beruhigung), ich wäre sehr dankbar dafür!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 Januar 2014)

Hallo Viragszal90, denk mal zuerst in Ruhe darüber nach, ob der Abzocker Dir 

- (damals minderjährig, weshalb es ohnehin der Zustimmung Deiner Eltern bedurft hätte),
- nach Verjährung,
- im Ausland ansässig und 
- dann noch mit einem völlig falschen Datensatz 

überhaupt etwas kann?

Wenn Du dann zu einem Ergebnis gekommen bist, dann denk mal kurz darüber nach:

- lohnt es sich, Zeit oder gar Geld (für eine Briefmarke) zur Abwehr zu verschwenden, oder ob Du so etwas weiterhin ignorieren solltest?


----------



## viragszal90 (25 Januar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Dirk! Dann wird es hoffentlich nichts passieren, wenn ich alle Mails außer Acht lasse. Noch vielleicht so viel möchte ich hinzufügen, dass sie meine IP Addresse wissen. Sollte ich mir auch in diesem Fall keine Sorgen dafür machen?


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2014)

Die Erfahrungen hier im Forum seit vielen Jahren besagen:

Es hat noch niemandem geschadet, die Mahndrohbelästigungen von dieser Bande komplett zu ignorieren. Das ist unabhängig vom Alter, dem Land usw..

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...Kopfschuetteln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2014)

Abzocker können mit IP-Adressen nichts anfangen. Ich weiß nicht, in wieweit es in Ungarn überhaupt eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung gibt (in Deutschland gibt es derzeit keine...), aber wenn, dann auch bestimmt nicht bis zurück ins Jahr 2009. Außerdem interessiert das sowieso weder Polizei noch Staatsanwalt. 

Auf den Abofallen-Seiten kommen keine rechtlich wirksamen Verträge zustande. Folglich ist es egal, ob man sich da als Minderjähriger oder Erwachsener oder als Alien oder mit falschen Daten angemeldet hat. Es gibt keinen Vertrag, fertig aus. 

Folglich muss man auch nicht auf diese Mahnungen reagieren. Selbst wenn der Fall nicht längst verjährt wäre, müsste man es nicht.


----------



## viragszal90 (25 Januar 2014)

Danke für eure Hilfe und für die beruhigenden Worte.  
Hier in Ungarn sind die Leute  auf solchen Foren gar nicht so hilfsbereit wie euch, sie blamieren einander und alle, die sie um Hilfe bitten. 
Also Danke nochmals!


----------



## Ulle (15 Februar 2014)

Tropmipayment? Was ist denn das schon wieder? Seit Anfang 2014 geht's also wieder los. Kein mega Downloads mehr, mal ne neue Masche. Hab heute die 2. Mahnung gekriegt... Ich lach mich kringelig. Nur dumm, dass so viele ehrliche Menschen dann drauf reinfallen und zahlen ... Für mich gibt's nur eines: Blockung durch Spam-Filter, Nachricht nicht erhalten, 'tot' stellen. - Übrigens - bestimmt auch in anderen Dingen, wie den Telefonterror von 001245632189...  Naja, die Welt ist (zumindest in Teilen) böse... ))))


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2014)

Wer sich noch erinnern kann:

http://www.sta-darmstadt.justiz.hes...185,,22222222-2222-2222-2222-222222222222.htm


> Im Verfahren 720 Js 31889/09 gegen
> 
> O. T.
> A. W. S
> ...


Die Genannten haben herzlich gelacht und machen ungerührt weiter:

http://forum.chip.de/recht/tropmi-payment-gmbh-mahnung-fuer-2-vertragsjahr-1784865.html


> Da Sie gegen die Ihnen berechnete Forderung auch keine erheblichen Einwendungen geltend gemacht haben, müssen wir Sie hiermit auffordern, den ausstehenden Rechnungsbetrag zzgl. leider entstandener Bearbeitungskosten in Höhe von 3,00 EUR und damit einen Gesamtbetrag in Höhe von 99,00 EUR bis zum 24.02.2014 ausschließlich auf das nachfolgend genannte Konto der Inside Heute GmbH** zu überweisen.
> 
> Bankverbindung:
> Kontoinhaber: Inside Heute GmbH
> ...





> Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir bei anhaltendem Zahlungsverzug weitere Verzugszinsen und Schadensersatz verlangen können (§ 288 Abs. 1, Abs. 4 BGB) und uns vorbehalten, die Forderung beim Vorliegen der Voraussetzungen des § 28a Abs. 1 Satz 1 Nr. 4 BDSG an eine Wirtschaftsauskunftei (wie beispielsweise Creditreform oder SCHUFA) zu melden.


http://www.radziwill.info/Die-Tropm...eute-GmbH-die-Schmidtleins-sind-immer-noch-da


> Update vom 01.02.2014:
> 
> Immer noch kommt schubweise Post von der Tropmi Payment GmbH bei Betroffenen an. Nicht nur Mahnungen, sondern auch Rechnungen für ein weiteres Vertragsjahr. Jetzt sollen die Zahlungen auf ein Konto bei der Postbank Frankfurt am Main (BLZ 50010060) Kontonummer 438801604 erfolgen.
> 
> Man setzt auf Zermürbung. Aus den Zugriffszahlen auf diesen Blog-Beitrag lässt sich schlussfolgern, dass es zehntausende Schreiben sind, die in den letzten Wochen auf den Weg gebracht wurden.


http://www.llrdsc.de/olg-celle-rechtswidrige-drohung-mit-schufa-eintrag/


> OLG Celle: Rechtswidrige Drohung mit Schufa-Eintrag
> 
> Liegt keine wirksame Einwilligung des Betroffenen vor, beschränkt § 28a BDSG die Möglichkeiten zur Übermittlung personenbezogener Daten an Auskunfteien wie die SCHUFA ganz erheblich. Geht es um die Durchsetzung fälliger Forderungen hindert insbesondere jeder Widerspruch des Schuldners die Übermittlung, mag dieser Widerspruch auch noch so unbegründet sein.
> 
> Gleichwohl wird im Inkasso gerne mit dem “SCHUFA-Eintrag” gedroht, um unwillige Schuldner zur Zahlung zu motivieren.





> Wird nach dem Bestreiten der Forderung durch den Schuldner eine Datenübermittlung an die SCHUFA dem Schuldner angekündigt, obwohl diese unzulässig ist, liegt hierin ein Eingriff in das allgemeine Persönlichkeitsrecht des Betroffenen, gegen den sich dieser mit Unterlassungsansprüchen wehren kann (§§ 823 Abs. 1, 1004 Abs. 1 BGB i.V.m. Art. 2 Abs. 1, Art. 1 Abs. 3 GG). Zugleich kann ein solches Handeln im Inkasso den Straftatbestand der (versuchten) Nötigung nach § 240 Abs. 1 StGB (i.V.m. §§ 22, 23 StGB) erfüllen, woraus sich wiederum Unterlassungsansprüche des Betroffenen ergeben (§ 823 Abs. 2 BGB i.V.m. § 240 Abs. 1 StGB).


Nötigung passt genau. Es geht um Zahlungserpressung für nicht bestehende Vertragsforderungen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Februar 2014)

Da scheint irgendein Verwandter oder Günstling der Büttelborner Einfluß bei der StA Darmstadt auszuüben. Wie sonst läßt sich vernünftig erklären, dass die Brüder jahrzehntelang unbehelligt und mit immer wieder neuen Methoden ungestraft abzocken dürfen (bzw. es zumindest versuchen). Es ist unglaublich! Mich wundert nicht, dass die meisten der alten Abzocker im Zuständigkeitsgebiet der StA Darmstadt (und da gehört ja auch Offenbach dazu) ihren Sitz haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2014)

Vielleicht wurden ja so einige hessische Gebiete irgendwann mal politisch zu "sonderwirtschaftskriminellen Förderzonen" erklärt, um die zarten Keimlinge des kreativen Jungunternehmertums nicht durch eine allzu wortwörtliche Auslegung des Straf- und Wettbewerbsrechts zu gängeln.

Will sagen: ein Staatsanwalt, der in gewissen hessischen Sonderwirtschaftszonen arbeitet und Avancen auf eine Beförderung hat, sollte sich nicht allzu ausgiebig mit der ressourcenfressenden und letztlich eigentlich völlig unnötigen Arbeit gegen die Wirtschaftskriminalität befassen.


----------



## bernhard (20 Februar 2014)

Mal wieder ein Arbeitsbeispiel aus der Sonderwirtschaftszone (mit Mahnschreiben auf dem tropmi-Server):

http://www.seitcheck.de/noreplytropmi-de/8642


----------



## Goblin (20 Februar 2014)

Dann wollen wir mal petzten



> Kontoinhaber: Inside Heute GmbH
> Kontonummer: 438801604
> Bankleitzahl: 50010060
> Kreditinstitut: Postbank Frankfurt
> ...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (20 Februar 2014)

Petzen nennst Du das?

Ich nenne das den reflexartigen Automatismus, sobald der Abzocker mit seinen Bankdaten an die Öffentlichkeit geht, das Konto gleich wieder Geschichte werden zu lassen.


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2014)

Da ist die ganze Mischpoke wieder versammelt. Ob es wieder die legendären Mainpean-Weihnachtsfeiern des Gewerbes geben wird?

Wenn man im PDF-Dokument auf den aktiven Link für 2% Skonto klickt, landet man direkt auf dem Sofortbeschiss. Man muss nur noch die eigenen Bankdaten eingeben.


----------



## raundsi (21 Februar 2014)

LOL



> Da Sie gegen die Ihnen berechnete Forderung auch keine erheblichen Einwendungen geltend
> gemacht haben, müssen wir Sie hiermit auffordern ...



Was ist denn juristisch gesehen eine ERHEBLICHE Einwendung? Muss man vielleicht die Information "Ich habe keinen Vertrag mit Ihnen" mit etwas körperlichem Nachdruck vom örtlichen Chapter überbringen lassen, damit die es verstehen?


----------



## FKieselbach (25 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Auch bei mir ist es  nu wieder mal soweit das mir tropmi die zweite Mahnung geschickt hat. Das ich net zahlen tue ist logisch aber mich wundert eins : Die haben ja auf ihrer  Seite verschiedene Gerichtsurteile zu Ihrem Gunsten aufgeführt. Gibts irgendwie ne möglichkeit die gennanten Aktenzeichen auf offiziellen Seiten zu überprüfen ob die echt sind ? Wen nein wäre das ja auch wieder Betrug übelster Sorte


----------



## Goblin (25 Februar 2014)

Diese Urteile sind auf sehr merkwürdige Art und Weise entstanden

Hier mehr dazu

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.31262/

Ein Seriöses Unternehmen hat es mit Sicherheit nicht Nötig auf seiner Webseite irgendwelche Urteile zu veröffentlichen


----------



## FKieselbach (25 Februar 2014)

Goblin schrieb:


> Diese Urteile sind auf sehr merkwürdige Art und Weise entstanden
> 
> Hier mehr dazu
> 
> ...



Also fragwürdig ber trotzdem erstmal echt. Schade, dachte schon man könnte denen auf diese weise mal ordentlich ans Bein Pinkeln. Trotzdem danke für die zügige Antwort und den link.


----------



## DMG1978 (26 Februar 2014)

Hallo, auch ich habe nun die dritte SpamMail (von Tropmi Payment) bekommen mit einer letzten Mahnung. Ich soll 2009 einen Vertrag mit softwaresammler eingegangen sein. Was kann ich nun dagegen tun? Hatte vor ca. 14 Tagen schon mal eine Spam bekommen (ignoriert wegen Spam) und bin durch Google hier draufgekommen. Da mich das Ganze jetzt aber schon etwas nervt und auch etwas beunruhigt, habe ich mich mal hier bei euch angemeldet. Seltsamerweise kommt aber kein Brief per Post sondern immer nur per Spam!


----------



## FKieselbach (26 Februar 2014)

Wie schon oft gesagt : Kein Grund beunruhigt zu sein. Des ist alles nichts als Einschüchterung. Zahlst du nicht kannst du dein Geld behalten wie es einer der Forumuser so schön formulierte


----------



## BenTigger (26 Februar 2014)

@DMG1978 , Spam ist Spam und wird automatisch in den Papierkorb verschoben. 
Also dein Mailprogramm dementsprechend einstellen und du wirst nicht mehr genervt. 
Beunruhigen braucht eine SpamMail niemanden. 
Wer wirklich Geld von mir will, der schreibt mich auf Papier an.


----------



## dvill (26 Februar 2014)

DMG1978 schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise kommt aber kein Brief per Post sondern immer nur per Spam!


Das gehört zur Methode.

Mahndrohmüll per Post kostet für das Papier und Porto. Es lohnt sich nicht, verjährtes Zeug per Briefporto zu verfolgen.

So ein richtiger Mahndrohkasper gibt sich scheinbar auch nicht mehr her.

Die Belästigung per Mailmüll macht derzeit die Runde:

http://www.gutefrage.net/nutzer/Nichtabzocken/antworten/neue/1

Siehe auch:

http://www.sta-darmstadt.justiz.hes...185,,22222222-2222-2222-2222-222222222222.htm


----------



## soa (27 Februar 2014)

@DMG1978:
Es steht im Post über mir:"...verjährtes Zeug", also "so what"


----------



## DMG1978 (27 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
danke für eure Hilfe und Ratschläge hier. Seit 2012 ist da ein Verfahren? Na wann wird endlich denen Betrügern das Handwerk gelegt. Meine Anwältin hab ich darüber schon informiert. Bin ja mal gespannt was nach der Mahnung kommt.


----------



## hauseltr (27 Februar 2014)

Was nach der Mahnung kommt? Bestimmt die letzte Mahnung!


                                                              Mahnung
                                                          letzte Mahnung
                                                       dringende Mahnung
                                                    letzte dringende Mahnung
                                                 allerletzte dringende Mahnung
                                               allerallerletzte dringende Mahnung
                                           allerallerletzte dringende Mahnung, sonst!
                                    letzte Mahnung vor Einschaltung eines Vollstreckers
                                 allerletzte Mahnung vor Einschaltung eines Vollstreckers
                              allerallerletzte Mahnung vor Einschaltung eines Vollstreckers
                      nun aber die letzte Mahnung vor Einschaltung des päpstlichen Femgerichts
                   nun aber die allerletzte Mahnung vor Einschaltung des päpstlichen Femgerichts
                 nun aber die allerallerletzte Mahnung vor Einschaltung des päpstlichen Femgerichts
          wir wissen genau, wo Sie wohnen, wo Ihr Auto steht, und welchen Schulweg Ihre Tochter nimmt
         und wenn Sie morgen noch nicht gestorben sind, so mahnen wir übermorgen und überübermorgen auch noch

Eigentlich sollte der Text in Pyramidenform erscheinen, deswegen heißt es ja auch Mahnpyramide


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2014)

Das Orginal > http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Zahlungsforderung,_der_Werdegang#Die_Mahnungspyramide


----------



## dvill (12 März 2014)

Hurra, beschissen werden wird billiger:

http://radziwill.info/Die-Tropmi-Pa...eute-GmbH-die-Schmidtleins-sind-immer-noch-da


> Obwohl diese Forderung mehrfach angemahnt wurde, konnten wir kein Zahlungseingang feststellen und müssen davon ausgehen, dass Sie nicht bereit sind, die Rechnung zu zahlen.
> 
> Dies hat zur Folge, dass wir nun unsere Forderung von 102,00 EUR an ein Inkassounternehmen weiterleiten, was für Sie mit ganz erheblichen Mehrkosten verbunden sein könnte und zu weiteren Unannehmlichkeiten führen.
> 
> ...


Wie konnten die Büttelborn-Banditen so weit sinken? Nach dem Motto: Heute im Abzock-Discount zum Sonderpreis.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 März 2014)

"Äih, Alda, hassu mal 5 Euro?"
[Keine Reaktion]
"Äih, Alda, nur 3 Euro?"
[Keine Reaktion]
"Nur 1 Euro?"
[Keine Reaktion]
...
...
...


----------



## Hippo (12 März 2014)

Na ob da nicht wieder im Kleinstgedrucken irgendwo eine Ratenzahlungs- oder sonstige Anerkenntnis verborgen ist ...


----------



## dvill (13 März 2014)

http://www.vzth.de/schon-wieder--andreas-schmidtlein-und-konsorten-schlagen-erneut-zu


> Sie hätten sich 2009 auf der Seite opendownload.de angemeldet und fällige Rechnungen noch nicht beglichen. Bereits seit 2010 erreichen die Verbraucherzentrale Beschwerden über diese Internetseite und untergeschobene Abonnements.
> 
> Wer sicher ist, keinen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben, sollte die Rechnung nicht bezahlen und sich auf Verjährung berufen


----------



## dvill (14 April 2014)

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Aktuell-Internet-Opendownload-Mahnungen-9977371.html


> Opendownload.de mahnt wieder ab
> 
> Viele Internetnutzer erhalten Zahlungsaufforderungen für angeblich uralte Abos. Juristen und Verbraucherschützer raten: nicht zahlen!





> Doch nach fünf Jahren erhielt er eine Mahnung für das zweite Vertragsjahr von der Tropmi-Payment GmbH. 99 Euro sollte Ü. auf ein Konto bei einer Frankfurter Bank überweisen, bei fristgerechter Zahlung erlasse ihm das Unternehmen zwei Prozent der Summe. Das Konto gehört der Inside Heute GmbH


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2014)

http://radziwill.info/Die-Tropmi-Pa...eute-GmbH-die-Schmidtleins-sind-immer-noch-da


> Aktuell wieder einmal mit einem Rabattangebot, diesmal aber nicht so hoch wie im März. Diesmal wird ein Verzicht auf die weitere Forderung angeboten, wenn binnen sieben Tagen 48,00 EUR auf ein Konto der Inside Heute GmbH auf ein Konto der Sparkasse Schweinfurth (IBAN: DE31 7935 0101 0021 3930 87; BIC: BYLADEM1KSW; Kontonummer: 21393087; BLZ: 79350101) gezahlt werden. Anderenfalls drohen "weitere Unannehmlichkeiten" durch Abgabe an ein Inkasso-Unternehmen.
> 
> Reagieren Sie nicht darauf. Markieren Sie Mails von Tropmi Pament GmbH und Unside Heute GmbH als dass, was sie sind: Spam!


----------



## DJ Percent (20 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe heute auch eine solche Mail bekommen(Von Tropmi wegen softwaresammler von 2009). Ich verstehe nicht warum man nichts gegen solche Betrüger machen kann. Man sollte einfach diese Webseiten sperren.
Auf deren Webseite wird den Leuten vor allem gedroht, was nicht sehr seriös ist 

An alle die die Mails bekommen haben: NICHT ZAHLEN


----------



## FKieselbach (20 Mai 2014)

DJ Percent schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe heute auch eine solche Mail bekommen(Von Tropmi wegen softwaresammler von 2009). Ich verstehe nicht warum man nichts gegen solche Betrüger machen kann. Man sollte einfach diese Webseiten sperren.
> Auf deren Webseite wird den Leuten vor allem gedroht, was nicht sehr seriös ist
> 
> An alle die die Mails bekommen haben: NICHT ZAHLEN





Tja, das problem ist nur das dan rumsdiebums unter anderem Namen und 'angeblich' anderem management sofort ne neue Seite auftaucht die genau da weitermacht wo die alte seite aufgehört hat.


----------



## DJ Percent (20 Mai 2014)

Dass es solche Leute gibt ist echt Schade


----------



## Hippo (20 Mai 2014)

Das eigene Umfeld aufklären und den Sumpf austrocknen.
Aber solange es 
a) genug Dummies gibt die auf den Scheiß reinfallen (man hat ja noch nieeeeeeeeemals in den Medien von sowas gehört...)
und
b) von diesen Dummies noch genug Oberdummies bleiben die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen
Solange wird es diese Geschäftsmodelle geben.

Hier im Forum gab es auch schon die Obersuperdummies denen 100fach vorgebetet wurde daß von diesen Firmen nur heiße Luft gemahnpupsblubbert wird - und was kriegen wir 14 Tage später gepostet?
Ich will keinen Ärger - ich habs jetzt doch bezahlt um meine Ruhe zu haben ...
Was willst da noch drauf sagen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Mai 2014)

"Der Herrgott erschuf in seinem Zorn
Cloppenburg und Büttelborn"

Wetten, dass.......die Büttelborner nie irgendwas von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt zu befürchten haben?

Die haben dort Welpenschutz und allerbeste Beziehungen! "Traurig, traurig, traurig" würde Theo Lingen dazu sagen!


----------



## Goblin (20 Mai 2014)

Eigentlich sollte jeder,aber auch wirklich jeder wissen dass auf solchen Seiten keine Verträge abgeschlossen werden und auch keine Zahlungspflicht besteht

Wer zahlt macht das freiwillig,nicht weil er muss


----------



## dvill (21 Mai 2014)

https://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1811561A.html


> *Rufen Sie nirgendwo an, füllen Sie kein Kontaktformular aus, loggen Sie sich nicht ein! Es ist vertane Zeit!*


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2014)

http://www.jurablogs.com/2014/05/30...ng-von-top-of-software-punkt-de-besteht-nicht


> *AG Göppingen: Forderung von top-of-software.de besteht nicht*
> 
> Das Amtsgericht in Göppingen hat ganz aktuell entschieden (Urteil v. 22.05.2014, Az.: 16 C 573/14), dass eine Forderung seitens der Betreiber der Internetplattform top-of-software.de aus einem möglichen Vertrag (aus abgetretenem Recht) tatsächlich nicht besteht. Die Firma, die vorliegend die Zahlung für die Betreiber geltend machen wollte, unterlag demnach nun vor Gericht. Die Verbraucherzentrale warnt an verschiedenen Stellen seit geraumer Zeit vor Zahlungsaufforderungen der Betreiber und mit ihr verbundenen Unternehmen.
> 
> Mittels Anerkenntnisurteil vom 22.05.2014 hat das Amtsgericht in Göppingen entschieden, dass eine Forderung der Betreiber von top-of-software.de gegen den Kläger in Höhe von 102 EUR aus einem möglichen Vertrag über die Nutzung der Datenbank top-of-software.de – aus abgetretenem Recht – nicht besteht. Die Firma, welche die Zahlung in eigenem Namen und auf eigene Rechnung für die Betreiber geltend machen wollte, hat überdies die Kosten des Verfahrens zu tragen.



Zur Erinnerung:

http://www.sta-darmstadt.justiz.hes...185,,22222222-2222-2222-2222-222222222222.htm


> Das Landgericht Darmstadt hat mit Beschluss vom 26.03.2012 die Anklage zugelassen und das Verfahren vor der sachlich zuständigen allgemeinen Strafkammer eröffnet.


Seit vielen Jahren passiert nichts, allein seit dieser Meldung vergehen 2 Jahre, und die Bande mahndroht ungerührt weiter.

Sie glauben selbst nicht an ihre Forderungen, weil das oben genannte Urteil auf Anerkenntnis beruht.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (3 Juni 2014)

Hmm, vielleicht will der Mahn-/Drohanwalt mit den netten russischen Vornamen ja an die Tankstellen-Tradition anknüpfen? Da müssen natürlich erst mal die ganz normalen Rechnungen/Mahnungen versendet werden, bevor er zum Einsatz kommen darf.


----------



## Zocki1975 (24 Juli 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Seit vielen Jahren passiert nichts, allein seit dieser Meldung vergehen 2 Jahre, und die Bande mahndroht ungerührt weiter.



*Am 29.09.2014 stehen Tank, Schmidtleins & Varin vor dem Landgericht Landshut. Seien wir gespannt, wie es ausgeht.*


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2014)

Zocki1975 schrieb:


> Seien wir gespannt....


Passend dazu eine weitere Frage:



			
				RA Andreas Scharbatke schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt uns das alles?


Worum es geht, schreibt RA Meier hier: http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/sta-landshut-beschlagnahmt-vermoegenswerte-von-olaf-tank

Die StA Landshut hat die Vermögenswerte beschlagnahmt. Betreibt sie aber auch ein eigenes Verfahren hinsichtlich des Betruges, das eigentlich in Hessen anhängig wäre?


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juli 2014)

Zocki1975 schrieb:


> *Seien wir gespannt, wie es ausgeht.*


vermutlich so: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hornberger_Schießen


----------



## dvill (16 August 2014)

Oh Mann ...

http://www.seniorweb.ch/sites/default/files/users/user283/Ihre letzte Mahnung.htm


> Gesendet: Sonntag, 3. August 2014 12:50





> Sehr geehrte Frau M. E.,
> 
> nach den uns aus laufender Zahlungsüberwachung vorliegenden Informationen,
> haben Sie am 14.02.2009 um 08:31:20 Uhr einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag
> ...


Das Konto gehört scheinbar nicht einer Firma, sondern dem Geschäftsführer persönlich, und die Bank liegt in Rumänien:

https://www.bancpost.ro/Retail-Banking/Transfers/SWIFT-Bank-Transfer

Dort wirken die Beschwerdebriefe deutscher Betroffener vermutlich weniger schnell.


----------



## dvill (17 August 2014)

http://radziwill.info/Die-Tropmi-Pa...eute-GmbH-die-Schmidtleins-sind-immer-noch-da


> Update vom 13.08.2014:
> 
> Die Pressesprecherin der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt, Staatsanwältin N. R., schrieb uns heute eine E-Mail. In dem Verfahren gegen unter anderem die Brüder A. W. S. und J. M. S. sowie den Rechtsanwalt O. T. hat das Landgericht immer noch keinen Termin zur Durchführung der Hauptverhandlung bestimmt.


Dann können die ja gut noch ein bisschen weitermachen ...


----------



## Antiscammer (25 August 2014)

Ich sag es ja. Darmstadt = Sonderwirtschaftszone für Wirtschaftskriminelle.


----------



## dvill (27 August 2014)

http://www.daserste.de/information/...endung/mdr/2014/sendung-vom-27082014-116.html


> Verbrechen lohnt sich doch
> 
> Warum Wirtschaftskriminelle oft ihre Beute behalten dürfen


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2014)

Hab ich auch gesehen, vor allem das Beispiel mit dem Vermögen der Buratte war bemerkenswert.


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.daserste.de/information/...endung/mdr/2014/sendung-vom-27082014-116.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Klartext, man hatte gar nicht ernsthaft eine Verurteilung angestrebt.


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2014)

http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...ternet-Nutzer-eiskalt-abgezockt-;art67,265628


> Der Auftakt eines Pilotprozesses gegen die „Champions League“ der Internet-Abzocker hat am Montag vor der Wirtschaftsstrafkammer des Landshuter Landgerichts begonnen. Dem hessischen Brüderpaar Andreas (40) und Jan S. (30) sowie dem als „Stroh-Geschäftsführer“ fungierenden Slowaken Alexander V. (34) wird vorgeworfen, Internet-Nutzern kostenpflichtige Abos für eigentlich kostenlose Downloads untergeschoben zu haben.


http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...nwalt-olaf-tank-steht-in-landshut-vor-gericht


> Anklage: Beihilfe zum Betrug Inkasso-Anwalt Olaf Tank steht in Landshut vor Gericht


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 September 2014)

Meine Prognose? 

Richter reden dem Herrn Kollega ins Gewissen, der zückt seine Schatulle, rückt 50' Ocken in einen Fonds für in Not geratene Richterwitwen o.ä. raus und kommt mir 'ner mündlichen Verwarnung davon.... 

da gibts doch den Spruch... eine Koryphäe und der anderen kein Auge aushacken oder so...


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 September 2014)

> Der Auftakt eines Pilotprozesses gegen die „Champions League“ der Internet-Abzocker hat am Montag vor der Wirtschaftsstrafkammer des Landshuter Landgerichts begonnen. Dem hessischen Brüderpaar Andreas (40) und Jan S. (30) sowie dem als „Stroh-Geschäftsführer“ fungierenden Slowaken Alexander V. (34) wird vorgeworfen, Internet-Nutzern kostenpflichtige Abos für eigentlich kostenlose Downloads untergeschoben zu haben.


Seit wann heißt der Manuel denn Jan??? Denn dann müsste ja der Andreas auch Walter heißen! (lt. Tante Google)

Ist ja aber so ungewöhnlich nicht! Unser Faustus nennt sich jetzt ja auch Simon, und Valentin der Wiener Dubaianer änderte gleich Vor- und Zunamen.....


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 September 2014)

grööööööhhhhhl... und Abzockers Probs mit der Schreibweise des eigenen Namens z.B. Tomas/Tamas/Thomas Franko/Franco.....na ja... wenn ich an die Hieroglyphen in so manch einem von Abzockers Hand verfassten Traktat denke, da taten sich schon noch Bildungslücken auf.... welch' eine Ironie wenn man an Abzockers viel genutztes Zitat denkt: "wer lesen kann, ist eindeutig im Vorteil"....


----------



## dvill (25 September 2014)

http://blog.wiwo.de/management/2014...er-von-anleger-und-abmahnanwalten-buchauszug/


> Ein Chatprotokoll zwischen Gangmitgliedern gibt wider, welch traurige Rolle Strafverteidiger bei Aufbau und Begleitung der Kostenfalle spielten. Zitate des Kopfs der Bande: „Es ist ja eine Frage des dringenden Tatverdachts. Mein Strafverteidiger sagt, den könnte man auch mit einem fundierten Gutachten ausschließen … Mein Plan wäre erst mal … ein ausführliches Gutachten rund um das Geschäftsmodell usw. durch einen anerkannten Strafverteidiger“.
> 
> Die Große Strafkammer bewertete die Stellungnahme als „Feigenblattgutachten“.





> Bei einer kleinen Gruppe von Advokaten ist das Berufsethos offenbar so verkümmert, dass sie keine Scheu haben, mit der Internet-Halbwelt gemeinsame Sache zu machen. Beim Abo-Fallen-Inkasso haben sie Abmahnungen zunächst in einem juristischen Niemandsland missbraucht. Erst durch eine Rechtsprechungsänderung verwandelte sich der unethische Missbrauch von Abmahnungen in einen zivilrechtlich unzulässigen und später dann in einen strafbaren Missbrauch.





> Ohne das Drohpotential einer Handvoll von Anwälten hätten die Abzock-Maschinen nicht laufen können.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (26 September 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> J.W. schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das das eine Münchener Idee ist, won einem, der das wissen muss, wäre wohl kaum zu bestreiten. Diese Idee wurde bei mehreren Mandaten eines bekannten, sündigen Juristen verarbeitet. Den ideenreichen Juristen, der den Aktivisten hier hinreichend bekannt ist, benennt der Autor namentlich in seinem Buch


----------



## dvill (26 September 2014)

Der Erwähnte ist allgemein ein sehr aufgewecktes Organ der Rechtspflege.

Und er kennt den Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

Um junge Unternehmen zu fördern, übernimmt er auch schon einmal  weitere Aufgabenbereiche wie Buchhaltung und Finanzen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 September 2014)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> grööööööhhhhhl... und Abzockers Probs mit der Schreibweise des eigenen Namens z.B. Tomas/Tamas/Thomas Franko/Franco.....na ja... wenn ich an die Hieroglyphen in so manch einem von Abzockers Hand verfassten Traktat denke, da taten sich schon noch Bildungslücken auf.... welch' eine Ironie wenn man an Abzockers viel genutztes Zitat denkt: "wer lesen kann, ist eindeutig im Vorteil"....


Nicht zu vergessen einer der Adlaten des Stacheldrahtkönigs, der sich abwechselnd Vilam, Villam, Villiam oder Viliam nennt/(nannte? Is er wech?). Der Stacheldrahtkönig wohnt ja jetzt mit seinem Lebensgefährten im schönen Ulrichstein, wenn er nicht grad mal mit seinem erbeuteten Geld auf Weltreise ist. Und er ist lt. Postings in Facebook sehr oft auf Weltreise.


----------



## dvill (27 September 2014)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Seit wann heißt der Manuel denn Jan?


Vermutlich zu besonders feierlichen Anlässen:

http://www.heise.de/ct/meldung/Notorische-Abzocker-in-Wien-verurteilt-829211.html


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 September 2014)

hmmm... am Kopf kratz...hmmm, na da könnte man auf die Idee verfallen, dass da in Hinsicht auf zahlreiche anstehenden Nachbehandlungen ein Damm gebrochen sein könnte Klick


----------



## Antiscammer (28 September 2014)

Das Urteil ist aus 2009, und es ist kein Strafrecht gewesen, sondern reines Zivilrecht (eine Unterlassungsklage). Ähnliche Unterlassungsklagen haben auch in Deutschland u.a. die Verbraucherzentralen mehrfach gegen Betreiber von Abofallen geführt (und gewonnen), es ist also nichts neues.

Danach haben der "Viliam", der Halmfruchtverwamser und der Stacheldrahtkönig dann jedes mal umfirmiert, und weiter ging es wie gehabt - denn das Unterlassungsurteil greift immer nur gegen eine bestimmte Firma.


----------



## dvill (28 September 2014)

Der Link zum damaligen Urteil sollte auf eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Richtigkeit der Namensgebung hindeuten. Die handelnden Personen des Gewerbes treten für gewöhnlich in multipler Vielfalt auf, siehe z.B.

https://www.google.com/search?q="au...+damit,+zu+wissen,+wie+sie+eigentlich+heißen"


----------



## dvill (5 November 2014)

Das Trauerspiel nimmt kein Ende.

In der Zwischenzeit

http://www.sta-darmstadt.justiz.hes...185,,22222222-2222-2222-2222-222222222222.htm

läuft die Erpressung

https://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2008/01/29/erpressung-bitte/

mit rechtswidrigen Schufadrohungen

http://www.vzbv.de/14036.htm

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/2014/11/4263/#more-4263

ungeniert weiter. Wenigstens die Verbraucherzentrale schaut nicht nur zu.


----------



## micki (6 November 2014)

Die sind wohl aus dem Koma erwacht. Hatte heute auch Post vom "Forderungsmanagement zur Beitreibung der offenen Forderung"  Nun ja, dann fordert mal. Wir befinden uns ja erst Ende des dritten Jahres....

Auszug:
_*"Die neue Gesamtbelastung bei gerichtlicher Durchsetzung beträgt 239,66 EUR.*


Sollte die Forderung rechtskräftig tituliert werden, kann die Forderung über einen Zeitraum von *30 Jahren* durch einen Gerichtsvollzieher oder andere Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen wie z.B. Lohn- oder Gehaltspfändungen beigetrieben werden."_

Mit hartnäckigsten Grüßen_..._

Auch witzig:
_2% Skonto bei Zahlung Ihrer Rechnung online auf www tropmi.de/rechnung/RE121210xxxx innerhalb der Frist. Das sichere und TÜV-geprüfte Bezahlverfahren von ebank2pay._

Hat sich keine normale Bank mehr gefunden?


----------



## bernhard (6 November 2014)

Verbraucher müssen jetzt nicht jede Form der Belästigung durch schwachsinnige Mahndrohkaspereien hinnehmen:

https://www.vz-nrw.de/neue-regeln-fuer-inkassounternehmen


> Inkassounternehmen müssen nun bereits in ihrem ersten Anschreiben und ohne besondere Aufforderung Informationen zu Auftraggeber und Forderungen liefern – und Betroffene können prüfen, ob diese Anforderungen erfüllt werden.


----------



## dvill (19 November 2014)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...osnabrucker-inkasso-anwalt-olaf-tank-geplatzt


> Nach einem Dutzend Verhandlungstagen platzte das Verfahren nun. Richter A. G. sieht „dringenden Nachermittlungsbedarf“ aufseiten der Staatsanwaltschaft. So sei beispielsweise die von der Anklage vorgelegte Dokumentation der Webseiten mehr als lückenhaft, wobei nach bisherigem Ergebnis der Beweisaufnahme zumindest die Hauptseite nicht zu beanstanden sei. Allerdings sei auch bekannt, dass es über 100 verschiedene Layouts sogenannter Landing-Pages gegeben habe, die auf die Hauptseite verwiesen haben. In den Akten seien gerade einmal vier dieser Seiten dokumentiert – noch dazu alle vom selben Tag.
> 
> Dazu habe es regen E-Mail-Verkehr zwischen drei der Angeklagten und T. gegeben. Zwei beschlagnahmte Festplatten mit etwa einem Terabyte Geschäftsverkehr seien bis dato überhaupt nicht ausgewertet worden, bemängelte G.. Damit sei der Fall derzeit nicht entscheidungsreif. „Das ist aber keinesfalls ein Freibrief für die Angeklagten“, betonte er.
> 
> Ob es zu einer Neuauflage des Prozesses kommen wird, dürfte in erster Linie davon abhängen, wie ein Verfahren gegen das Quartett vor dem Landgericht Darmstadt ausgeht. Dabei geht es um ähnliche Fälle zwischen September 2008 und Februar 2010. Einen Termin für das Darmstädter Verfahren gibt es nach Auskunft der dortigen Staatsanwaltschaft allerdings noch nicht.


Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, warten sie noch immer.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 November 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...osnabrucker-inkasso-anwalt-olaf-tank-geplatzt
> 
> Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, warten sie noch immer.


Sie sind gestorben, bis das/die Verfahren wiederaufgenommen wird/werden. Denn soooo alt wird kein Mensch.


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2014)

Jetzt, wo es die Seiten und die dazugehörigen Links nicht mehr gibt, dürfte es wohl nicht mehr möglich sein, seitens der Ankalge eine lückenlose Dokumentation der Webseiten vorzulegen. Früher wollte das niemand haben, wäre bei der Masse der Verfahren auch kaum zu stemmen gewesen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (19 November 2014)

Wer traut sich, dem Staatsanwalt mitzuteilen, dass die Zahlenangaben so nicht stimmen können?

1,6 Mio. Anschreiben und nur ca. 26.000 Zahler? Das sind ja allenfalls 1,6 % Realisierungsquote!

Die Wahrheit und das zeigten ja die Ergebnisse über alle Abofallen hinweg, lag bei ca. 10 % initialer Realisierungsquote. Das nachrangige Inkasso brachte nochmal ca. 10 bis 15 %. Mit einem Inkassoanwalt kam man schon mal an die 50 %!

Das können allenfalls die Zahler gewesen sein, die versehentlich die Grundforderung + Inkassogebühr auf die Schmidtlein-Konten direkt, anstatt auf Tanks Konto überwiesen haben. Wahrscheinlich war man zu feige gewesen, die entsprechenden Unterlagen beim Inkassoanwalt, dem "Kollegen" sicherzustellen. 

Warum schließt sich der Staatsanwalt nicht mit seinem Frankfurter und Hamburger Kollegen zusammen, die die Strafbarkeit der Handlungen vom Gericht bestätigt bekamen?

So jedenfalls geht das Ding in die Hose! (Kopfschüttel)


----------



## dvill (23 November 2014)

Auch die zweite Geige kann erstklassig abkassieren:

http://drschmitz.info/olaf-tank-muss-weiter-auf-den-freispruch-warten.html#comment-46130


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (23 November 2014)

Och nöööö, isses nicht süß, das Gejammere des Strafverteidigers auf höchstem Niveau. Ich will den wahrscheinlich größten Raubzug durch Deutschlands Geldbörsen mit anwaltlicher Unterstüzung noch mal vor Augen rufen.... wohlgemerkt, das ist die Betrachtung von nur einer von vielen Abofallen und 5.000 Nutzer/Tag war ein eher maues Einspielergebnis....


----------



## dvill (24 November 2014)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/1...-hintermaenner-von-top-software-geplatzt-9057


> Computerbetrug.de sucht Zeugen zu top-of-software
> 
> Wer damals Screenshots der Top-of-Software-Seiten gemacht hat und bereit ist, zu Zeitpunkt und Umständen der Aufnahmen auszusagen, kann sich gerne an Computerbetrug.de wenden. Wir leiten dies gerne an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut weiter.


----------



## dvill (26 November 2014)

http://www.idowa.de/artikel/2014/11...tschlands-sitzen-in-landshut-vor-gericht.html


> Während es in anderen Sälen um Drogendelikte und Bandenkriminalität geht, gibt es in Saal 10 vor leerem Besucherraum einen gemischten Anwalts-Auflauf: der Advokat auf der Anklagebank, fünf Verteidiger der Angeklagten und ein Anwalt aus Hamburg, der als Zeuge vernommen wird.


----------



## dvill (27 November 2014)

https://www.lawblog.de/index.php/ar...ozess-gegen-abzockkoenige/#comment-1707327785


> Falls die StA Landshut noch Landingpages von Top-of-Software sucht:
> LG Hamburg · Urteil vom 10. Dezember 2010 · Az. 406 O 50/10
> 
> Bildschirmfotos siehe (Mozilla gegen mehrere Schmidtlein-Firmen):
> http://openjur.de/u/69386.html


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2014)

Wenn sich die Behörden als überfordert erweisen, können die notorischen Abzocker ja gut die diesjährige Weihnachtsernte einfahren:

http://www.polizei-praevention.de/a...nach-alter-abofalle-in-top-of-softwarede.html


> Erneute Forderungen nach alter Abofalle in top-of-software.de
> vom 09.12.2014





> Um die Bezahlung so schnell wie möglich zu gewährleisten, werden die passende Bankverbindung (IBAN: RO12BREL000200... usw.) oder die Zahlung über "ebank2pay" mitgeliefert. Die IBAN und die BIC weisen auf eine Bank in Rumänien hin. Weiter wird ergänzt, dass eine Nichtzahlung zusätzliche Kosten (Anwalt, Gericht, Mahngebühren) zu Folge hat.





> Rufen Sie nirgendwo an, füllen Sie kein Kontaktformular aus, loggen Sie sich nicht ein! Es ist vertane Zeit!


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2014)

Trittbrettfahrer oder was?

http://whois.domaintools.com/tropmi-rechnung.com


> Domain Name: TROPMI-RECHNUNG.COM
> Registry Domain ID: 1890644836_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.enom.com
> Registrar URL: www.enom.com
> ...


----------



## garfield335 (18 Dezember 2014)

Mal so eine Frage nebenbei.

Habe mal ein Standartdrohbrief per email bekommen, die sich als Inkasso ausgaben und Geld fordern, allenfalls werden sie vor ein deutsches Gericht ziehen.
Ist das überhaupt zulässig? Ich wohne nicht in Deutschland. .... Von daher denke ich deutsche Gerichte sind gar nicht zuständig.


----------



## Goblin (18 Dezember 2014)

Werf den Brief in den Müll und freu dich auf Weihnachten


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2014)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1812001A.html


> Tropmi Payment meldet sich zurück
> 
> Alle Jahre wieder und ganz aktuell schreibt Tropmi Payment GmbH Verbraucher an und fordert das Begleichen einer Rechnung in Höhe von 102 Euro. Sie sollen sich von Ihrer Altlast befreien. Hier lesen Sie, weshalb Sie das nicht tun müssen...





> Den Betrag sollen Sie auf ein rumänisches Konto überweisen.


Versteckt die Bande sich jetzt in Rumänien?


> Forderungen aus dem zweiten Vertragsjahr, die 2011 entstanden sind, verjähren mit Ablauf dieses Jahres. Sollte Tropmi Payment GmbH die Forderungen durchsetzen wollen, müsste die Gesellschaft noch in diesem Jahr einen Mahnbescheid beantragen.





> Einen Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid können Sie auch ohne Anwalt einlegen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Dezember 2014)

Die "Smith & Wesson Brothers" bei den Muränen? Das würde zu ihnen passen. Vielleicht in Sibiu (Hermannstadt), der "deutschen Ganovenhauptstadt"?  Dort sollen "ausländische Neuinvestoren, besonders aus Deutschland," ordentliche Subventionen erhalten.


----------



## Nanni (31 Januar 2018)

Computerbetrug.de ist keine Werbeplattform!!! Bist du der- oder diejenige, der auch bei Echte-Abzocke.de immer rumspammt?


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2019)

Ein "würdiger" Abschluss




__





						Eingestellt: Das letzte Abofallenverfahren
					

In den Jahren 2008 und 2009 hat das System, mit dem einige Jungs aus dem deutschsprachigen In- und Ausland hohe sieben-, teilweise achtstellige Umsätze erzielt haben, gewaltige Wellen geschlagen. E…




					www.kanzlei-hoenig.de
				





> Es hat reichlich Ermittlungsverfahren gegeben. Und es sind auch vereinzelt Urteile rechtskräftig geworden, mit denen ein paar der Jungunternehmer vorübergehend in den Knast geschickt wurden.


Den kenne mer doch....


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2019)

Andere Baustelle https://bit.ly/2Hgddlj


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2019)

Insbesondere auch für beteiligte Rechtsvertreter und ein bisschen eben auch für den Staat, der zumindest die Geldauflage vereinnahmt. Die einzigen, die bezahlen, sind die Geschädigten.

Bezahlt der Staat eigentlich auch Steuern auch seine Einnahme? Oder wird das als Aufwand gleich gegengerechnet? Ist bestimmt ein sehr geringer Stundenlohn für Vater Staat. Allein die Brüder S. und diesen heute in Bayern lebenden RA aus OS (dessen Kz. das übrigens war) haben tausende Polizisten mindestens hunderte Staatsanwälte über Jahre an den Nasen durch die Manegen geführt.


----------

